# ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show ?EM!!! Part 2 +++



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The popular and now bloated original thread (credit to yankeexpress) has been laid to rest and is preserved for posterity. The epic continues with Part 2, the spawn of WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Waldcayut (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still sporting the 3100. Gonna be excellent for working out, fishing, hunting, hiking, etc. So comfortable and the perfect size ABC for my wrist!

View attachment 7219610


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running morning errands


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green on Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono strap







​


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In on page 1, this is it right now.









And a 1 day old pic showing the patina.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now its my Omega


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*YO, FELLAS.............OVM 2.0 in the NEW house
View attachment 7265002
*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for the date change on my perpetual calendar :-d


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Maurice Lacroix


----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gorgeous - is it vintage?


Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7265234


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedy123 said:


> Gorgeous - is it vintage?


Not vintage but no longer in production. Seiko SARB005.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















My Tisell on its new vintage leather Zulu! Much better than the stock strap!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading to Dallas with my Blumo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you for sharing - the colour is amazing


Bradjhomes said:


> Not vintage but no longer in production. Seiko SARB005.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An old gift...Diesel all-black... Not as fancy as my other watches but always fun to wear


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favourite watches on my wrist today, the Celadon Celestial with its hand-stitched embroidered silk dial, all ready for a lovely evening ahead...

Here's wishing all of you a splendid beginning to March!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New thread!

This tudor to start things off


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well.. it is the first, so...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying Ocean7 LM-6 On Canvas


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This custom build today.
Uses Lip Nautic Ski case (EPSA compressor) and manual wind ETA 2804








I love the acrylic on this one!









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cpcowy (Mar 6, 2012)

*Panerai 587 today.*

A little Plexi love.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DA46 on green two piece nato








Matching hardware 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## auctionwatchman (May 13, 2008)

Bund


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434







​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looooong day - at least my wrist was happy


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster 300 ceramic


----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Respect to the Pan..


Skinny Rogers said:


>


----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster ceramic


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7279434


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









First RW and only RW. Simple and elegant.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

V8


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Blue scuba dude on f71 nato heading to Houston!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another snowy day in the nation's capital.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pan Europ getting some sun b-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So many russkis! 
My wristshots suck so I had to take it off :-!


----------



## jack9148 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with the Orient Bambino today to dress things up a bit...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aevig Valkyr









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now, the new to me, Laco Mannheim.









All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Good day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch with a camo Turtle, Rambo says Hi!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Aviator. Old photo but for this week.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition! SKX007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Ball Night Train II DLC

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something about a chronograph in a car... |>


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What time is it???:-d


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in . . .


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A rare 300 meter Vostok. Love the extra thick plexi. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7291002
*walking Oakley*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SSC031 On super comfy SNPR Nubuck leather


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster 300


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PRS 516 Automatic


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Leoncino
LE 056/667


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bought a fortnight ago - so what else?


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

@godfather0917

That's a beauty


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest Member of the Family


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

vintage Zodiac chronograph Valjoux 7733 today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

144 today








New shoes for this one are landing today!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baume & Mercier Classima


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the affordable Mako.

Been a busy week... Have a good one!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1918 Elgin White Star enamel dial.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timemaster.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New turtle.








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



matlobi said:


>


That is very Chopard-esque. Who had the indices and hands first?


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New arrival! Raymond Weil Freelancer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro arrived today! Feels great on the wrist. ⌛


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice. Congrats.



Aggie88 said:


> My new Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro arrived today! Feels great on the wrist. ⌛


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*YO, FELLAS...............OVM 2.0 All up in the NEW house ( Thread ) #Steinhart #Quick'nDirty *


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*TGIF!! Boschett **Cave Dweller II *


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can't tell if I genuinely love "bang for the buck" or do so because I have no choice...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309 on a Clover canvas strap








TGIF

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking the coupe out for a spin on a lovely Friday evening&#8230; Celadon Imperial in inimitable Imperial Red on my wrist

Have a smashing weekend ahead friends ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What a week, projects completed!

TGIF Turtle... Have a good one!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Wearing this








Looking at this








And this as well

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from paradise!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't seem to not wear this one. Daily since its exchange due to defect










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trusty Coke bezel Quartz chrono for the return trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> SINNful Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely combo


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







The UPS Man delivered my own personal grail.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


This is a beauty what model is it?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This for Saturday.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Timely decision said:


> This is a beauty what model is it?


Thanks , SAGG001 Brightz Phoenix

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Baltic Shield


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Nomos Orion


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWC 300m HAGWE!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZD75


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








more blue scuba dude while traveling


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> MWC 300m HAGWE!


Great picture. Good light.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO today


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Navitimer 01 46mm down in Willemstad harbor



This shot didn't quite turn out as awesome as I hoped, but it's ok.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching Arsenal blow another game...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Engineer Master II diver.







Attached Images


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stattman (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Chrono on new Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


 *TISELL* does pilot's watches right.

This thing is so very good that I'd consider it a bargain at twice the price.










Click this bar to view the original image of 1572x1180px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1572x1179px.










Happy Saturday, you wristwatch-loving reprobates! ​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E







​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ManchesterWatchWorks Monarch for today.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil Sinatra from 3 angles.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating an exciting week in Thailand with my Celadon Imperial Peacock&#8230; May you all have an absolutely smashing week to come friends! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Sunday everyone.

It's the weekend so it's going to be another fun day. I've been sporting another affordable timepiece the last couple of days.
A basic automatic that will get the job done.

Seiko SNZG07J1

Got some decent features....









Told you it's affordable.....









but if it looks good.....









wear it.









Maybe it will bring me luck again.









Have fun everyone and best regards.






_


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

CW c11 on black white stitch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## akayzer (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Headed to the rodeo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good ol' reliable MakoUSA today...













Spring has sprung?..


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

sAs Air -- First Edition.

heb


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Don't know why I can no longer post photos only links... Frustrated. Help if you can pleaseo|


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Was wearing this most of the day. Now switching to the Ball for a little late fun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008







​


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Office time. Business outfit with my versatile and beloved Portofino.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Timely decision said:


> Don't know why I can no longer post photos only links... Frustrated. Help if you can pleaseo|


I have that issue sometimes. I just edit the post - delete the original pic and upload a new one, check preview that it works, and re-post.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNA586


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7345394


----------



## OllyNL (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7345458


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing the Storm Chaser.


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this bad boy on Friday! So far, so good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuhrling Original Men's Concorso 177 Chronograph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## topol (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO again today. Have a great week.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Monday everyone.

Weekend carryover, so the sensibility towards value and affordability in field style continues.

The Seiko SNZG07J1













































Have a great Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gdogmaster (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ochs und Junior today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










70 degrees in Minnesota today!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived....


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Vintage 6139-6020 "Doctor's Chronograph" maybe now I can take a pulse


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From a couple of hours ago.

Breitling wrist shots by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now I am wearing my Explorer II, Have a good day.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## coogan (May 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7350994


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Vikinguy said:


> From a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Breitling wrist shots by mjones723, on Flickr


Stunning blue dial!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newly arrived Ocean7 mesh now on the Scurfa.


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newest acquisition and my finest I'd say.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*YO FELLAS..........SEA DRAGON IN THE HOUSE #Borealis #STEEL #BLING





























*


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Copper n Bronze EDC kind of day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My old Seiko 700J all restored and serviced.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sinn 104 with a suit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Exploring the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*ORIENT* _Mako _+ *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_ this morning...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning fellas







Speedy Tuesday on Di-Modell shoesHope y'all have a GREAT day:thumbsup:

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## gdogmaster (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Everything's Okeah









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

757 diapal on Clover strap 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Exp II today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My ever trusty North Flag


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster Aqua Terra chrono


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time







​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Generally I don't like skeletonized watches, but this one is pretty cool!



jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 7364866


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Cocktail Time to start the morning off in Moscow.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#nocyclops


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Planet


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfect day for the Ball Storm Chaser...


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16710 (P)


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to decide if I want to let this one go.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP775


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Rarely wear this Alliance I bought back in 2007 but it fits under really tight cuffs so I put it on today. Say what you like about quartz but after months sitting in the box it was 4 seconds fast when I put it on .


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Wednesday everyone.

On this very fine day I'm sporting my lovely wife's xmas gift to me. I matched it with my very own homemade one piece distressed leather strap.

The Seiko SARG017













































Gotta love her. Have a wonderful Wednesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to Basics w/ My 1 true LOVE.







.. Panerai 176 in Ti on Toscana shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stavs (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received my Mido Multifort from Jomashop


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with my Tutima FX UTC today


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Coming up on one week on the wrist

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNKM97.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










VC today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Wednesday evening everyone.

Just a quick switch to something comfortable this evening as I check the property. 
It's seasonably warm with the temp nearing the 50's but I know it's just a matter of days before we're back buried in snow again, guaranteed.
So anyway, I'm sporting my biggest timepiece to date. I had a moment of weakness ordering this watch knowing it has a ~52mm L2L!
But **** it, it has that cool factor to it. It's affordable to boot as well.

The Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822

The fit and finish of this robust watch is really impressive.




































It's a fun timepiece and that's all that matters.
Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

switcheroo for an early dinner w/ the Wifey



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to basics...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing the Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro. Love it, but it's really hard to photograph!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch (SUN051)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I sinned against my own principles and put my Sinn on a zulu (to make it waterproof). And I quite like the result.


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been wearing this for the past 4 days.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*CORSAIR In the damn house!!..........#BernhardtInstruments? #USA #OldSchoolBernhardt #SwissETA #VintageMicro





































*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sirius today
Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph*


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Thursday everyone.

Today I'm sporting a long time favorite, always a solid choice that gets the job done.

The Seiko SKX007. 



























Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pocket watch Day.
1822 Verge Fusee.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos today


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7387794


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Thursday evening everyone.

An evening switch to another affordable just because, and that's the beauty of it.

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono



























Have a great evening everyone.






_


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching the SEC tournament










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## rermuth (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec. Took this one in the dark- beautiful lum!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










How do you all take such great photos?
Is it great equipment, perfect lighting, skilled photography, or all of the above?

With all the reflections from its many shiny surfaces this watch always comes up poorly in my photos no matter what I try.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*YO FELLAS.............BERNHARDT IN THE HOUSE!!!! #USA #BinnacleDiver *


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday All
Cheers


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


gif image hosting


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Spring break in Cancun next week!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!!! MWW Tatoskok On Camo Canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This morning the SKX007








Will switch to the M-Force Beast around lunch time to decide which I'm going to keep 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Carrera:


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading to the lake today for first fishing trip of the year. OM beater for that job.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 328 on leather today. Suppose that makes it a 312 though.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cheetahrd (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7396978


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1918 Elgin General John J. Pershing.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Marine Star chronograph today... My most recent purchase. I replaced the original bling stainless bracelet with a dark blue leather "Rally" style strap.

View attachment 7398786


----------



## Stavs (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki Field 40mm with rally strap.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orange you glad it's Friday?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















524 today, ready for the weekend


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









EDIT: Amusingly, I didn't notice the date was off until I looked at my post....


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received my new Worn & Wound Horween model 1 strap. I bought it for my new Ball Storm Chaser. I kind of like it!


----------



## abadacus (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7401290
My trusty every day GLS-8900

ps. First post


----------



## abadacus (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7401330


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels














​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



IanCognito said:


> Orange you glad it's Friday?


Awesome! Love the watch and the amazing photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golden Baby Tuna
View attachment 7403154


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_
Still sporting this affordable monstrosity of a watch as I'm about to turn in but this will start the weekend.
This time on a zulu strap.

Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822



























Quite gnarly isn't it? :-d
Have a fun-filled weekend everyone.






_


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*OVM2.0 BABY!























*


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eberhard


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean7 LM-6. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tisell Pilot 40 on a leather zulu


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Ray on worn orange leather NATO


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched over to the SKX007 since I have some yard work to do.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen AT4010-50e


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golf watch this morning


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Golf watch this morning


Looking good, need to tighten up the flat stick though


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spring Drive



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekend nap time with my son and Mr. Caterpillar.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1 for Saturday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Just received my new Worn & Wound Horween model 1 strap. I bought it for my new Ball Storm Chaser. I kind of like it!


These are great straps! Looks great on your Ball!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I had to switch to my just arrived new Seiko Solar Prospex SSC021. I quickly changed out the OEM strap for a black and yellow Zulu strap. Here are some quick pictures of the before and after strap change.













​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> I had to switch to my just arrived new Seiko Solar Prospex SSC021. I quickly changed out the EM strap for a black and yellow Zulu strap. Here are some quick pictures of the before and after strap change.
> 
> View attachment 7410370
> View attachment 7410378
> ​


I like the after better


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16600 for some post construction clean up, I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great White. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Great White.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another two watch day.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready to go on Fujiyama... ;-)


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just picked up from Fedex today.....


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the subtle texture of the dial. Beautiful!



watchdaddy1 said:


> Spring Drive
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks. This Casio is just an ideal beater. The dial is just amazing for a $40 watch!

Yeah. Not too many made putts today!



Spunwell said:


> Looking good, need to tighten up the flat stick though


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_So as I posted last night, this affordable watch would start the weekend. It's time for a skiing expedition, Timex style.
Ok, not really an epic expedition but just a short drive up the mountains for some local area skiing.

Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
Zulu strap.









Up even higher.


















Did a couple of black runs but it wasn't great. Snow was hard and I almost had a complete yard sale, still lots of fun.


















Well, I'm really liking this big affordable watch. Besides if my skis ever break I could use the damn thing as a sled.
The Zulu strap was perfect for it today, comfortable to wear all day. Adjustment for layering was great. Awesome Timex kinda day.

I might go back up again tomorrow as the forecast is some snow this evening. That should soften the snow a bit.
If not, a nice local creek along the way might need some exploring.









Hope you guys are enjoying the weekend as well with your timepiece.
Cheers.







​_


----------



## Hugh from Alamo (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Please pardon the incorrect date (I'm lazy).


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

... and back to the GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This or that...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Ocean7 in the house.............#BadMoFo #USA #Stealth #BlackMamba #SwissETA















*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday all. It's the PRS516 for today


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bull on a bracelet for Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Time for my one and only vintage piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Ball Night Train II DLC

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Time for my one and only vintage piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch with Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch - Parnis vintage pilot in aged leather


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag & coffee


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After working out in the yard this afternoon and getting my new Seiko SSC021 with Zulu strap dirty, I cleaned it off in the shower and put it aside to let the strap dry out. Then I put on the very first watch I bought that started me down the path of watch collecting - my Ulysse Girard Cyr. I knew absolutely nothing about watches when I purchased it on a Groupon deal. It is, I know now, a Chinese-made watch with a fancy Swiss-sounding brand name that appears to have made up its own back story. They put a MSRP on it ($2799.99) that makes Invicta's list prices look reasonable. Nonetheless, it has a Swiss parts Ronda 5030.D quartz movement (6 jewels, nickel plated) that keeps excellent time, and the details on the watch face are actually quite good. The case is 316L stainless steel with ION plating in a kind of bronze look. I don't wear it much because my other watches are much nicer, but it does keep good time and is comfortable on its leather strap. I only paid $79.99 for it, so I didn't really get stuck too badly.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Taking a break from the action at my sons birthday get together at Dave&Busters


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mesh bracelet, legs and beer. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E_Fahlman (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


Oris Williams F1 - Walking to The Pub for Brunch Earlier


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What a beautiful day! Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro... relaxing on the front porch.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_How's the weekend treating everyone? Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend.
Here is a follow up with my big affordable watch I've been sporting this weekend.

I was really hoping to go skiing again today but the forecast didn't pan out. 
It was just a dusting of snow last night and it's been warm today. Sunny day skiing is great but not when it's warm.
With no need to drive to the mountains, plan B came to play.

Pipe dream. No skiing for me today.









Plan B then with.......

*The Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
*
I've always wanted to explore this creek on the way to the ski area but we're always in a rush 
to get to there or getting home too late. Yesterday knowing that skiing might me a bust, I made a concerted effort to explore this creek just in case.
Exploring meant fly fishing it. It's a very shallow creek but it looks fishy from what I saw yesterday.









So around noon today I hit the creek. Hey, it's the weekend.:-d









With a handful of hand tied flies I spent many hours tying over the winter, it's time to put it to work. 
A streamer pattern this time of the year has always been a fish getter for me.









It didn't take long. I'm telling you, this affordable Timex put my affordable and very fishy Wenger Terragraph
on notice. It certainly started with a bang!









The rest of the fly fishing images today with this fishy watch.









After a couple of nice catch, I've totally forgotten about skiing. 
It's hard to beat seeing a big streamer in shallow clear water gets a chase from a wild German brown.


















100m water resist, so why not? It's a tool watch, not a safe queen. 
A few dunking isn't going to hurt it, at least it shouldn't.



























All fish were released. Bye, bye.









So yeah, this watch will be a keeper for sure.









Didn't even lose a single fly. 









Hope you guys are having a great time as well this weekend.
Cheers.








Please carry on....​_


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

777 in the hot tub....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Colorful watch for a rainy day


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating this beautiful Monday with an evergreen classic&#8230; my Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine

May you all have a fantastic week ahead friends! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Artego **500m*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A large UFO landed on my wrist today:


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1969 Timex Skindiver










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switch for what I found in the mailbox afternoon... Helm Vanuatu, nice watch for the price


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Monday afternoon everyone.

I'm starting the work week with one of my favorite, an affordable elegance 
that just brightens my day every time I have it on.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL




































Enjoy the rest of Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor for Pi day!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pilot's watch for my next flight...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid-day switch to my new (to me) vintage....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to the Tao


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Planet Ocean today


----------



## boaconrp (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



boaconrp said:


> View attachment 7436970


Very nice!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Sweet short Monday for me at work today. Went home with plenty of time to get the dogs for a walk.
I switched to the one watch I was on the fence for sometime but grew to love it because it's the most consistently
accurate of all my automatics. Definitely interesting looking enough. Smooth movement, robust and just solidly made.

Seiko 2nd gen monster



























Have a nice evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Do I dare post a Relic skeleton watch in a WRUW thread on the public board?

I do. 
I can't help but love this watch.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue







​


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday at the beach


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## snuff337 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> I can't help but love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


And that's the most important thing.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*SCORPIONFISH IN THE HOUSE!!!.............#Borealis #RetroModernism #BonettoCinturini























*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time for maple water with Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Helmut for the Wenger.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO ready for the office.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very Nice.

Is it going to be a good year for maple syrup Simon?



DMCBanshee said:


> Time for maple water with Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> Is it going to be a good year for maple syrup Simon?


Thanks Brian, It hard to say but in very rare to make 3-4 good production days in a row in march... If it's still like for the rest of the month and April it will be a very good year. BTW your new green strap looks great on this wenger!


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The watch that literally looks great on any strap, on any occasion.

Sinn 104 A


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scuba Dude Boctok with Murphy Bezel and yobokies bezel, I change the bezel and relumed the dial dots and hands


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 on the Bond - debating on whether to get the bracelet or a Seiko SRP775...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Something a little different today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Buenos días desde Cancún!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Tuesday everyone.

It's another affordable kind of day. 
Just a great value timepiece, nothing fancy but gets the job done.

The Seiko SNZG07J1 on NATO




































Best wishes to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1963 re-issue. I do :: this little gem despite it's cheapness.::screwloose::

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just can't take this one off.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pretty fish! What sort of camera do you use for your photos? They are great!



BevoWatch said:


> _How's the weekend treating everyone? Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend.
> Here is a follow up with my big affordable watch I've been sporting this weekend.
> 
> I was really hoping to go skiing again today but the forecast didn't pan out.
> ...


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Bulova alarm!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Mischa Bear in RadioRoom with Dr Seikostan glass caseback.









































I like to wear it upsidedown! ;-)


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Planet Ocean today...


----------



## boaconrp (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Older quartz chrono for a change today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All-original 1950 *SEIKO*_ Unique_...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SpeedyTuesday with the Speedmaster "Mark 4.5" c.1045 176.0012


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cuervo y Sobrinos Topedo Pirate bronze with black DLC









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Le Gant 7733!


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Cronograph

Olive nato this morning
*
View attachment 7450434
View attachment 7450458
View attachment 7450466


*Black nato this evening
*
View attachment 7450474
View attachment 7450482
View attachment 7450490
*
*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched the my SKX007 and my buddy brought his Submariner that he's usually afraid to wear. I was more excited about it than he was haha. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a Wednesday so...GS on wrist


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681







​


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched out the strap to the bracelet, pics from earlier today . . .


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


One of my favorite Seiko's ... Beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Did some ad work for a photo shoot, of course had to wear the Marathon MIL-W-46374E from 1991


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Getting bored at work

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Aviator GMT 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGR097
Cheers


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










In honor of the 452 omega models released today at Baselworld

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mako XL for hump day


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shirt + Tie + Submariner


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## entex (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7456130


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful day here in Az. So riding w/ the 1 hander today


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heavy weight


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice looking watch! Love the Black & white dial. Similar to Omega's Panda dial. Which model is it?


hozburun said:


>


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks  It is Turkish Watch Forum (TSF) Concord C2 Limited Edition ; )

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just went to their website...they have some really good looking watches! High priced too.

Does this company have history or is pretty new?



hozburun said:


> Thanks  It is Turkish Watch Forum (TSF) Concord C2 Limited Edition ; )
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There is one, 2nd hand for sale:
http://www.forum.saatforumu.com/viewtopic.php?t=20787

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

https://www.concord.ch/

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Caracasbaai


----------



## vetmotox (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7458138


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

OP......


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Longines Ultra-Chron today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

When I was shopping at Costco, I saw a Wenger Swiss Military watch that I liked. I tried it on and bought it on the spot. It is my first Wenger watch. It can join my three Victorinox Swiss Army watches.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For once I got the day AND date correct :


----------



## boaconrp (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 368 with custom buckle

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This morning at the doctors office.










Latter enjoying the glorious weather.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








"Borrowed" the strap from my 7 year old sons watch


----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bad watch tan with the culprit in the background.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good evening all!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TannerP said:


> View attachment 7462258
> 
> 
> Bad watch tan with the culprit in the background.


I don't know about a watch tan as much as a watch burn, that looks painful. I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I don't know about a watch tan as much as a watch burn, that looks painful. I hope you heal quickly!


You're absolutely right my watch actually spared me a burn on the one inch of wrist it covered lol.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo Fellas....Got a NEW horse in the stable.

BERNHARDT Binnacle Diver 'BLACK' ( PVD ) Orange #Bernhardt #USA






























*


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The kid woke up too early this morning. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'll wear this green beauty for the St. Patrick's Day


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna on a ToxicNato for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Even though I was enjoying my new Wenger Swiss Military Roadster, I had to switch it out today for my Helgray Silverstone Green for St. Patrick's Day.

From this:









to this:







​


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I'm in love.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with my Skeleton today something different I guess.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernie in the house!!!....#Bernhardt #USA


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seadweller on B&S leather for St. Patties, unfortunately no shenanigans for me tonight.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my newly purchased Wenger Swiss Military Roadster, which I abandoned early yesterday for my Helgray Silvertone Green because of St. Patrick's Day.







​


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The single pusher.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> 1963 re-issue. I do :: this little gem despite it's cheapness.::screwloose::
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Sweet! I've been tempted to pick up one of these. Given your stellar collection, what are your impressions?
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Sweet! I've been tempted to pick up one of these. Given your stellar collection, what are your impressions?
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon.
It's a great little piece esp. for the price as long as you know what your getting (seagull mvmnt). Keeps spot on time.
I'm very happy with it.
FYI they make 2 or 3 different dial versions as well. I got mine from HKED via Thomas

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Jon.
> It's a great little piece esp. for the price as long as you know what your getting (seagull mvmnt). Keeps spot on time.
> I'm very happy with it.
> FYI they make 2 or 3 different dial versions as well. I got mine from HKED via Thomas
> ...


So cool! Thanks for sharing your insight. I like the acrylic crystal version. Reminds me of the charm of some of my Russian chronographs like this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo Fellas , OCEAN7 in the house!!........#USA #BlackMamba #STEEL
*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

White surprise this morning... We got 8" of snow during the night, winter is not over yet!! I comfort myself by wearing this SKX


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Anyone else do this when they travel?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Skindiver 2 on Hirsch Modena


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> So cool! Thanks for sharing your insight. I like the acrylic crystal version. Reminds me of the charm of some of my Russian chronographs like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines the acrylic. I love that Russian reminds me of a grumpy face

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seemed appropriate for a casual Friday today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 on shark mesh


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last day in paradise...


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today 

Yesterday 

The day before


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Last day in paradise...


Enjoy your day!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Guelerct said:


>


You told your daughter the picture was of her, didn't you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 7479506


This looks excellent on the blue croco strap! Well done sir!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On suigeneric strap


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ryansoulsit/media/Daniel%20Wellington%20Women%200610DW/IMG_1794_zpsgxfmvdbe.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pam312 on Peter Gunny Ammo Mission Impossible shoes. My oldest & dearest strap.Love sandwich dials

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moswissa (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been wearing this daily since I bought it 2 months ago. I need to start rotating again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late 60s - early 70s era (I haven't fully researched and sourced this watch yet) *North Star Chronograph* (w/Valjoux 7733)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



WatchMeWin said:


> Late 60s - early 70s era (I haven't fully researched and sourced this watch yet) *North Star Chronograph* (w/Valjoux 7733)
> 
> View attachment 7483962


 Congratulations 
Very nice score.  it

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















PAM 524 on new custom shoes, love the sandwich dial! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally Friday (or should I say Viernes). 
Cucumber- Jalapeño margarita.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to the TIMEXplorer - man I love this thing! Great quality at bargain basement price


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 on Panatime 3-ring Zulu strap







​


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OMG. "Yesterday" would be every day for me!...or maybe "the day before"?



MJACLA09 said:


> Today
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> The day before


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## The_watches_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex day today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orange Caoutchouc for the blue scuba dude


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Wow!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid-day switch to one of my watches that hasn't been getting much wrist time - my Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium BL5250-02L


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Watching Wichita vs Miami game with my Damasko DA36.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Copper dial Sinn 356 Flieger today


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the office today


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to the zodiac


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Taking my R. A. I. D. out for stroll.

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

757 on Clover Canvas









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening wear.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Experimenting with straps - PO orange rubber strap on Skindiver


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some dinner


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


> Switch to the zodiac


That is sharp!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Same as yesterday, but picked up a hitchhiker.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> That is sharp!


Thank you very much


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Da Vinci Automatic. I'm liking this one a little too much today!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










So many watches, so little time...


----------



## tonyjas (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this in a few days ago, Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar and I enjoy having it on... Especially today since it is my birthday ?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag Heuer Carrera 16 Monaco Grand Prix waiting for the start of another GP...

Not long to go now.


























So many watches, so little time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For some reason, I couldn't get used to the Zulu strap on my new Seiko SSC021. 
I remembered a yellow strap that I had bought for my Scurfa Diver One, so I decided to try it out. 
I'm not sure if it looks okay or if it is too over the top and flashy. What do you think?







​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beater quartz today. This watch accompanied through 2.5 weeks trekking through the Andes and Amazon. It's been through snow, dirt, mud, rivers, sweat, and probably blood at some point too that I didn't know about. Still ticking...quite loudly though ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Raven Vintage 42mm, Have a great Sunday guys







*


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tonyjas said:


> Just got this in a few days ago, Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar and I enjoy having it on... Especially today since it is my birthday ?


Happy BD tonyjas, looks great on you!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Makes a great church watch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Navitimer 1461 blacksteel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn 103 a sa b


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A relaxed Sunday evening with one of my favourite watches on my wrist, the Celadon Celestial with its hand-stitched embroidered silk dial, a true miniature masterpiece...

Here's wishing all of you a splendid week ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

new Speedy 9300 on brown leather strap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch.


----------



## Hugh from Alamo (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing an oldie today...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The classic G










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful afternoon to the family chalet with the Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Albacore


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Chillin across the harbor from the ADs and watching the boats go by.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## danewilson77 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from an S6 Edge


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hooked up w/ a member here yesterday & took this Wakmann off his hands.Thanks Colin.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



marker2037 said:


> Chillin across the harbor from the ADs and watching the boats go by.


Great combo 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hubba,hubba

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to my tennis buddy


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Hooked up w/ a member here yesterday & took this Wakmann off his hands.Thanks Colin.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Congratulations! Very nice pickup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations! Very nice pickup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JonS 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MatthiasBolser (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks JonS
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


You're amassing quite an amazing collection! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After finding the perfect NATO for the Broad Arrow Speedy.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In Public:-
Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Addicted (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7513666
Went back to UK on a work trip, happy to say my Snoopy was there waiting for me, mixed feelings on her, sometimes I like, sometimes I dont?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great week guys! G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gig 'em!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Lifejoy (May 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And yet again....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Love


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zmdr (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'72 Seiko 6138-0017









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mailbolt (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster 145.012 Premoon (321 Movement)


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took the day off to get the house in order, but can't seem to get off the couch. Damn my son and SpongeBob!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Sinn 556A


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels







​


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

Sumo day.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

8 Days...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


>


This dial looks great!


----------



## betoconga (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new addition. The ROCK b-)


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



20100 said:


> View attachment 7517546
> View attachment 7517570
> 
> Sinn 556A


Really like the strap with this watch - may I ask from where?


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX009K2 thanks to Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 285


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Monday with the Nomos Orion Midnight Edition


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7521490


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hot tub OVM...


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Really like the strap with this watch - may I ask from where?


It is a nice strap.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko sndf87p1


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SBDB005


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mach6 chrono


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 809 today


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Omega Seamaster 2264.5


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sapphire sandwich










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One SS on a Choice Cuts strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Spanish Panda:

Cuervo & Sabrinos Chronograph (circa 1970) w/ Landeron 187 movement


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just got this Sandoz Submariner in the mailbox...


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day spent at home with the kids. B&R time today.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy days with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue&#8230; Have a wonderful Wednesday friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag Aquaracer WAY2110


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jakelol (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kind of late WWC here in Sweden.

Glycine Combat 6 36mm on a Crown & Buckle OD green Phalanx canvas strap.


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7532210


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aloha from Kauai 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNK793


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021







​


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS Hi-Beat


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vulcain Cricket GMT today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 St


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Storm Chaser


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
























I know I know, today's wednesday. ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today my Longines HydroConquest Automatic.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Regards


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not set yet on way to work. It's been a while since I've worn this one


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

144 on a notched canvas strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7539626


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Omega Seamaster - certified chronometer.

Opinions?










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robert78040 said:


> My Omega Seamaster - certified chronometer.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> ...


 










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tough Guy for the night shift... ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing my GO today.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That Glashutte is great


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

To go with my new ring!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> To go with my new ring!


Congrats!! She's gorgeous...hehe. Are you in Poipu?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titanium Bell & ross Space 2 aka Sinn 157:


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mlacer said:


> Congrats!! She's gorgeous...hehe. Are you in Poipu?


Thank you!

Yup, you guessed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yup, you guessed it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Kauai is one of my favorite islands in the world. Enjoy it!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parnis 200 meter diver watch with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> To go with my new ring!


Mazel Tov! Both beauties that should last a lifetime...if properly maintained!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Mazel Tov! Both beauties that should last a lifetime...if properly maintained!


Hahahahaha!!! that made me laugh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cash1a (Jul 19, 2015)

Omega Seamaster Shom at the batch. NZ


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Cash1a said:


> Omega Seamaster Shom at the batch. NZ


Wow what a beauty!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Remora 2


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex Submariner (ref 16610).....









its a Rolex kind of day today.........


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rado Original Diver


----------



## karhu (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Hamilton Khaki manual wind. For such a simple design, I can't get tired of looking at it! Should be getting a Crown and Buckle Chevlon strap tomorrow which I hope will look great with it.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









XL orange bezel


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This

great watch.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Storm Chaser again today


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

On days off, this one hogs a lot of wrist time.


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Super avenger on strapsmith 24mm leather.








Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Orient Bambino v3

Orient Bambino - Album on Imgur


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This beautt on a custom Bcatt strap


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Psycho for Seiko Divers this week! Thanks TR & RO ?


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> This beautt on a custom Bcatt strap


Hold the phone, don't you also have the LE blue dial?! Typical Mets fan, never satisfied, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

^^^This is the blue dial. I DID have the reverse panda but I sold it so I wouldn't have two.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 today, looking forward to the weekend


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I absolutely smitten with this one.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Double post.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 305









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Gator shoes for my 112 today!


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










On my way to the local AD to find a NATO for my new acquisition. I think I'm in love 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail Time today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


>


Looks great on the dried out leather. Nice choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Aviation GMT


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

1961 vintage Longines Flagship. ... fantastic accuracy. ..


----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T.G.I.F.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wrist & Pocket stuffs, I need a dark brown leather band for this K3...


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko Shogun

Seiko SBDC007 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time to the gym since a minor knee surgery.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Promaster EcoDrive


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! The Club today...


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moonwatch


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today, a colorful vintage 1970's Wittnauer diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I changed out the strap on my Helgray Silversone Green from the OEM strap to a strap that I had bought for my Vrataslavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series Three Blue watch. Here are some pictures showing the changes.

OEM strap on the Helgray









Black carbon fiber with orange stitching strap on Helgray Green









Black carbon fiber with orange stitching strap on Vrataslavia Conceptum








​


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO =]


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec 400M-4


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Casio for my first gym outing since knee surgery last week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brrrdn said:


> SEIKO =]


Hmmm STI blow off valve vroummm tchiiiiiiii


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rob, that looks brand new!!!

Lovely ;-)



Buchmann69 said:


>


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Bluering on an Isofrane








TGIF!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## lustrousaurusrex (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing on this day off. Alaska Project on my left. It's a good Friday indeed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zilla on nato today
View attachment 7564682


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

:sy::Rolex for Good Friday & comfortable attire. Hope ya'll have a GREAT day.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sinn 103 a SA b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Ocean One in Belize. Passed water resistance testing. Repeatedly


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheap and chunky Poljot:


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to the zodiac zo7500 SST - back on the original bracelet. zodiac knows how to make a nice bracelet.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Zodiac


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baby Tuna at 128 ft. under water.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM Friday, I hope everyone has a splendid weekend!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I took this pic upright, oh well, at least it can be seen (first try)


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rbpope (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A Vostok Amphibian 410 wish a Orange Nato


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo, Fellas.........BERNHARDT IN THE HOUSE!!! #USA #PVD #BinnacleBLACK






















*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7571242


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett DWP, Enjoy your weekend guys!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SRP425 50th Anniversary Mod.

Bezel from Seiko 5 SRP421 50th Anniversary
Replaced day disc & date dial to white background from black.

Luv that Ghostly Racing Stripe.
The raised portion of the bezel from 2 o'clock to 4 o'clock
represents a disc brake. Believe it or not !!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mrs Rockmastermike's SubC


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A change to the olive strap today. Gives it a nice military look.


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> A change to the olive strap today. Gives it a nice military look.


Sweet.

Go Mets!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ruby8six said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > A change to the olive strap today. Gives it a nice military look.
> ...


Let's Go Metsies!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something simple today Bambino on Iyonk





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Flieger Chrono today.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting the weekend right. Felt like the single pusher.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

See Urchin at the island green!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Have been wearing that one a lot lately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition today


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Walked out with this on...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Regulator


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for another tool diver Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

My new SRP581 monster


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 for running some errands this morning


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All ready to paint the town Imperial Red with my Celadon Imperial this sunny Saturday evening&#8230; Have a spectacular Easter weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## afinewatch (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7578474

I was in 6th grade when this watch was made. We have both aged since


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Holiday weekend all!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gonna end this Saturday with the Steelix


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have owned for about 5 hours now. Loving it.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just finished up 3 hours of yard work with old faithful.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> See Urchin at the island green!


Looks like an easy 9 from there - make it? Sweet watch too...


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

My new Omega AT8500 Skyfall


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Birdied it! Unfortunately one of the few highlights of the round. The Woodlands Tournament Course is tough!



RomeoT said:


> Looks like an easy 9 from there - make it? Sweet watch too...


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquaracer 500m doing its thing. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ulotny said:


>


Nice shot as usual...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1969


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> To go with my new ring!


Very cool, congrats!! We honeymooned in Poipu!!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This earlier...

Ocean One Vintage

















Now this...
Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Happy Easter

Kurt


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SKZ261 Atlas Compass


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter to my WUS fam! It's Cocktail Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter all!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ruby8six said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Go Mets!


Ready for a Subway Series ! Go Yankees !!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This may have been asked in the 100"s of WRUW threads over the years but. ....

Why don't people just snap a quick pic of the watch on the wrist and post it ?
Why are there so many 3-4 picture posts when the watch clearly isn't on a wrist? 
Shouldnt the point be a look on how these little machines look actually on the wrist?

flame suit on


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MJACLA09 said:


> This may have been asked in the 100"s of WRUW threads over the years but. ....
> 
> Why don't people just snap a quick pic of the watch on the wrist and post it ?
> Why are there so many 3-4 picture posts when the watch clearly isn't on a wrist?
> ...


________________________________________________________________________


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Since my dad will judge me for having multiple very expensive watches, I've been wearing the UX for the past 3 days seeing a lot of family , but I've changed the strap each day! Here it is on the suigeneric strap.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to the mako


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't posted here in a while. Don't know why really! Enjoying this overcast Easter with this little looker!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my Schofield Blacklamp on Easter. Too much candy.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1969 Timex Skindiver



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## maluli (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

14060M on Rubber B


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wearing this to start off a Monday of work!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

More strap combos here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/perfect-strap-watch-vintage-rolex-submariner-many-straps-3048298.html


----------



## sensejae (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue, Have a good week!


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gonna be doing some garage cleaning today. Put the seiko solar back on its original rubber strap. It just looked lonely this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Go Syracuse!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Lord SPC110


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mgb5011 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tissot couturier auto day/date


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two Germans


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some Seiko to start the week


----------



## McNulty (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7596418


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail Time on a new ostrich strap from Stapviet.









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap swap.
Minimal stitch from BeauBands. Very soft and pliable.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damn you, *Hadley-Roma*! 
Ever since I put one of your lovely and comfortable mesh bracelets...










...on my lowly *TIMEX*_ Weekender, _I rarely wear any of my other watches!


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't done this in a while, here we are. Just got back from a fresh service!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheapest watch I ever bought -- $3.00.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Amvox1 to start the week


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Tudor Heritage Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


>


That's gorgeous!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hdmelrose said:


> That's gorgeous!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

@41Mets:

Two Japanese










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina powermatic 80


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poor photography...wearing my GS tonight!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some great pics from today. It's bedtime so nothing on here.


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hammy time.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








1521❤

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Chronograph


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKX007 Shark


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008 after switching it out for my Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver yesterday when I went with my grandson to his swim lesson.







​


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gator boots today


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ahoi M8'eys



Nomos that is

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## iantendo (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7609042


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## iantendo (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7609202


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for the "Scooby"


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa 1938


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec Combat B31


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Felt like a Lemania 5100 chrono today. Thought about double wristing.

Speedy Mark 4.5 and Sinn 157


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Stuhrling Original Concorso 177 Chronograph *


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7612074


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ponto S Diver tonight for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Felt like a Lemania 5100 chrono today. Thought about double wristing.
> 
> Speedy Mark 4.5 and Sinn 157


Double the action, double the pleasure! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bremont U-2 DLC on Bremont Hambleden Leather Nato Black


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Planet Ocean for a long day at the office.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681







​


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7606122


This is a clean, beautiful piece! Did you buy it new?


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> This is a clean, beautiful piece! Did you buy it new?


Thank you!

I bought this watch used a couple of years ago and it had been partially refurbished with new parts, like the case, so it looked mint when I got it.

Since then I've had it serviced with a full overhaul by the outstanding Al Archer, so it's good to go for a while.

Are you in the market for one?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Pride said:


> View attachment 7613674
> 
> 
> Bremont U-2 DLC on Bremont Hambleden Leather Nato Black


Very nice!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I bought this watch used a couple of years ago and it had been partially refurbished with new parts, like the case, so it looked mint when I got it.
> 
> ...


i was, but I just completed a transaction today to purchase a Squale GMT, and I would also like to get the bracelet for my Sinn 103, so for now I will just have to live vicariously through your collection, which I admire very much, especially the Omega's!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Chateau diver. Needs service badly with quickest date/day is broken and running late. But still one of my favorites. 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Planet Ocean 8500 on RIOS Horween

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been wanting one of these for some time. I finally pulled the trigger and it arrived today. I couldn't be happier. A tremendous value.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Breaking out the yellow Gator strap in the real world today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

TX-WJ said:


> @41Mets:
> 
> Two Japanese
> 
> ...


Ha! I'm happy I caught this! I should say that my two Germans was a little bit of an untruth. That was an american-built Steinway not a Hamburg built Steinway. But I like the idea of it.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Still enjoying this combo


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Hump Day!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New day same watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Chronotac McQueen this morning









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Speedmaster on white.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guilty of the gilt today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

seiko on h3rrington nato :]


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obris Morgan Aegis









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day two. This is the first Seiko I've owned since high school. I really like it! Now I've got another watch to wear to work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

My Hamilton 9304.....I love the Valjoux 7750 sounds


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zelos Chroma 2 Special Edition (Bronze)


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage F-1 TAG; first watch I ever bought twenty-some years ago.... Now with new sapphire crystal, new bezel and sporting the rubber bracelet.

(Still need to readjust the dial, it's a lil crooked).




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lustrousaurusrex (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I try to color coordinate my clothes to my watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> i was, but I just completed a transaction today to purchase a Squale GMT, and I would also like to get the bracelet for my Sinn 103, so for now I will just have to live vicariously through your collection, which I admire very much, especially the Omega's!


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eco-Zilla with bezel mod


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny day diver!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Regards,


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

From Sinn to shining Sinn. I changed up because my family- Sister, father, etc. Have no idea these watches that I have so since I've been seeing them a lot the last week I've only worn one of them. On Different straps the whole time, but it only looks like I own one watch!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Glashutte Original senator sixties, happy hump day everybody!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing my beloved Sinn U2 SDR today. Actually been to the Sinn factory in Frankfurt today. A good friend of mine bought his first Sinn, a financial district 6099, and he asked me to come with him for advise. I have to admit, I am not to big of a fan of the financial district watches from Sinn. But he is really happy with his new watch.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the office right now. :-( But the weekend is getting closer.


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Cave Dweller II


Is your maple syrup running like it is here in Eastern Ontario?
One of the best ever from what I hear.
Some places are having trouble keeping up with the flow.

I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Is your maple syrup running like it is here in Eastern Ontario?
> One of the best ever from what I hear.
> Some places are having trouble keeping up with the flow.
> 
> I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


Yes Brian, for this period of time we beat the record. Weather for the next weeks seems to be good too...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger LeCoultre Amvox 5

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Holy cows. What is this NATO day ?

I've got to wear one tomorrow. Crazy


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Planet


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Currently trying this one on!










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picked this up yesterday, BBN.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is what I wear when I'm anticipating the new arrival being delivered at work today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'69 Seamaster Sparkle


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mako USA. Great tool watch that even works at the office.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mailbolt (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sarb


----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Both one week old. Panerai 312.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Double Chrono today


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tropik today

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green







​


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A birthday gift from my buddy Seth at hubcityvintage.com


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC this AM.

New from FedEx just now. So had to wear it.


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MJACLA09 said:


> IWC this AM.
> 
> New from FedEx just now. So had to wear it.


What model is that?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

And now my wrist isn't naked


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*SeaDragon in the house!!!......#Borealis #StrapcodeSE2
*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heritage 1973 panda dial today in Artisan Strap Co. minimalist leather watch strap.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robert78040 said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


5960/1a
It comes on a bracelet. I don't like bracelets.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gray watch for a gray day here, and a tough day at work.


----------



## godplaysdice (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Skindiver


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger LeCoultre Amvox 5 with a bad wine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MJACLA09 said:


> IWC this AM.
> 
> New from FedEx just now. So had to wear it.


Wow!! Very nice.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In transit at the airport


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great-looking watch. I actually WON one of these from Worn & Wound and sold it...it was then lost in the mail and USPS refused to reimburse the insurance. I kick myself for selling it.




Grinny456 said:


> Mako USA. Great tool watch that even works at the office.
> 
> View attachment 7630714


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's surprisingly wonderful and feels great on the wrist. Can definitely see it as the more everyday watch of my three.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My choice of companion for today!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

My Pasquale Bruni


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday afternoon. Casual outfit at office. Omega's time.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It's April 1st, Digital Fool's Day!


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont TN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thankfully, not an April Fools joke for me (as the sale was for many.)

Kontiki on blue bomber jacket strap.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Tudor Sub on my new "MN" inspired strap!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend everyone.










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ti again



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can't take it off!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome looking watch. What brand is it?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



kenfryer said:


> That's an awesome looking watch. What brand is it?


Slow down a second a look at the dial.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sloniu said:


>


Beautiful looking watch!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


> Slow down a second a look at the dial.


Nonsense!!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Patented type with a napkin under the clasp to avoid swirlies trick.


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Manchester United Hoodie and a Breitling B-2 underneath


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINNful 103 DIAPAL Ti Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 13









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"B"


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









August Steiner Dual Time


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to what I call my culture club watch








(Karma) chameleon


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Сраный Погода. Нет солнца, но по-прежнему жарко.

(****ty weather. No sun, but still hot.)


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Schofield Blacklamp on weird brown strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434







​


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO SARX015 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Ollek (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










via Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cobra De Calibre On Canvas, HAGWE guys!!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'll start the day with the 009.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early swap in support of Orange.
Go Syracuse!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raining in Richmond - another college visit with my Sinn 103.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Olympus for a soggy Saturday


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Very cool, Brad, what's this?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of the most comfortable bracelets I've owned.


----------



## GTR87 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Saturday...
My grandpas 60's JLC Memovox.



















Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This should be the most popular watch on this forum.

What could be better than a watch that stops once a minute just so you can take its picture??


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First day of mowing this year!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golf today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to me Steiny came in the mail today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I really like this watch, but seeing the large photo of it reminds just how few of the numbers on it I can see these days without reading glasses on...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios 1000M









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beer time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beater Chrono Saturday. Waiting for my Blumo to arrive on Wednesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Golf today


You're off by 12 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading out for lunch shortly to Melbourne's La Luna Bistro with my VSA on and a bottle of Duck Muck!










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARB017


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels







​


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this one today luvn it :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWW Tatoskok On Canvas


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Seiko SARB017


Nice strap.. can I know what strap is that and where to get?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



castlk said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> hongkongtaipan said:
> ...


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*New to the stable ...*

Solar, Atomic, Sapphire, Altimeter, Baromoeter, Compass, Timer, Alarms,
Chronogrqph and on and on.

Great Sundays ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: New to the stable ...*



Kurt Behm said:


> Solar, Atomic, Sapphire, Altimeter, Baromoeter, Compass, Timer, Alarms,
> Chronogrqph and on and on.
> 
> Great Sundays ...


And you still need a remote??😀


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: New to the stable ...*

*TISELL*_ 43mm Pilot...

_











...the next "best bargain" pilot is a distant second for a reason. Go. Purchase. This. Watch.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready to go out for dinner with the family wearing my blue Sinn 103.










Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling a little neglected, my Jazzmaster Open Heart is getting the wrist time today.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wife's away today. Time for some 'black ops' with the kids!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



misterminkz said:


> Nice strap.. can I know what strap is that and where to get?


It's the Model 2 Horween from wornandwound.com


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

CW C11 Extreme 1000


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue on a cold spring day.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for Orient Planet


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Die-hard Quartz chrono for the flight to Dallas. Dive bezels are great for timing hours spent in the TSA line.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NATO kind of day....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Craig Morey (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's my first Seiko mod that I've just finished!
- Seiko SNK809
- SKX007 dial
- Dagaz minute/hour hands with C3
- SKX007 second hand
- cheap NATO strap

let me know what you think...

Craig

(pictured next to my SKX and a yobokies SNK)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Craig Morey said:


> Here's my first Seiko mod that I've just finished!
> - Seiko SNK809
> - SKX007 dial
> - Dagaz minute/hour hands with C3
> ...


Brilliant!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SinisterChrono (Mar 7, 2016)

I was working around the house so it was a G Shock kind of day


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 today, Spring has officially arrived.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to really be on here this weekend so when I checked my notifications this is what I saw! If you look at my username you'll see why it's meaningful.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## igorIV (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Actualis Autolab 70's with 2271 plastic mov't


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Grey ghost...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Baume et Mercier Capeland



















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2500D on Perlon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gemini hand winder on chocolate suede


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Famous 4



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160404/32d4a830bbf76dafa05d3a4f53d5ab7b.jpg[/IMG. 
Still wearing the Meg

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U2 SDR tonight.










Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 Super Compressor


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picture of my Baume et Mercier










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil today.......


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LHC


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Still my Muhle Glashutte Marinus Chrono. Man that thing looks massive on my scrawny wrist when I see a wrist shot


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Using this older wrist shot. The new one wouldn't upload


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I never get tired of this one.
Outstanding piece.
|>



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7678986


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia V3 for me today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just picked this up!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Torpedo time


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

757 diapal on a black Clover canvas strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Received this funny Yellow Swiss Diver 2day on Tropic strap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos to start the week, and more apple blossoms. I love this time of year!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just got a new Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 341602 in the mail today. I'm going to give it a couple of days to make sure I like it enough to keep it since its blue color is very close to my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441.
Here is a picture from the web of the Maverick I just got:









In the right light it looks a little lighter, but inside, it appears almost black.









Here is my dual time that I am wearing today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning walk after a swim session. Cherry blossoms are in full bloom!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega today
Cheers


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice! Congrats!!!



Craig Morey said:


> Here's my first Seiko mod that I've just finished!
> - Seiko SNK809
> - SKX007 dial
> - Dagaz minute/hour hands with C3
> ...


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&S strap. I prefer the bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


>


Wow.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I was going to go with the acrylic today, or even the UX which has been a little bit left out of the mix but then I stuck on a blue polo shirt today and have on this blue winter jacket and thought, how can I not go with blue today?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just arrived yesterday - Squale GMT Ceramica purchased from fellow WIS. This was a tough one for me. I've heard mostly good things about the brand, wanted a GMT, and the movement is the solid ETA 2893-2. Really wanted to save up for the SM 2234.50 but with a daughter going to college next year - 61k, really! - that was not in the cards. On the wrist it looks great, perfect size for me at 42mm, and so far keeping perfect time. Can't help thinking it looks very similar to some other watch I've seen on these threads...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


imgurl


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Will be switching the combo up later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obris Morgan Aegis for today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> I was going to go with the acrylic today, or even the UX which has been a little bit left out of the mix but then I stuck on a blue polo shirt today and have on this blue winter jacket and thought, how can I not go with blue today?


Needs a little orange, don't you think??


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> I never get tired of this one.
> Outstanding piece.
> |>


Thank you!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Speedbird


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Barry S said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to go with the acrylic today, or even the UX which has been a little bit left out of the mix but then I stuck on a blue polo shirt today and have on this blue winter jacket and thought, how can I not go with blue today?
> ...


Fair enough!!


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Junghans Meister chronoscope and more spring flowers.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poor man's big pilot (6498 with tourby dial and hand sets)


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Travel watch for the flight home. Blumo is waiting for me in the mailbox!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Duward oceanic Aquastar tonight.
Quickest date is broken and needs a visit to the spa. But really diggin it









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ahhhhhhh..... Needs to have the bracelet adjusted, but what a beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love blue ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil meets Sinatra.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Quoting @Mchu004 "I love blue"


----------



## Richispice (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

114060


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today
Cheers


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SRP288


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 809 today. Very unconventional diver...low profile, white bezel, lume painted on the underside of the crystal. I love this "dressy diver"!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue on blue


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Eterna


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I realized yesterday that I will have to wear this watch on the 6th of every month.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stavs (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My "coming soon" Speedmaster


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mailman came... I wanted this watch since 2 years, This Kalmar sit perfectly on my wrist.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Mailman came... I wanted this watch since 2 years, This Kalmar sit perfectly on my wrist.


awesomeness Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

UPS just dropped it off!










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> I realized yesterday that I will have to wear this watch on the 6th of every month.
> 
> View attachment 7699242


 You can wear it whenever you want. You just don't have the date feature anymore. You're lucky it broke on the 6th !


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Vicolindo said:


> UPS just dropped it off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations . Such a popular piece.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> You can wear it whenever you want. You just don't have the date feature anymore. You're lucky it broke on the 6th !


Date works fine. That's why it just didn't seem right yesterday! 


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Mailman came... I wanted this watch since 2 years, This Kalmar sit perfectly on my wrist.


Lucky You!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko UFO today









A close up to show the pie pan subdials









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Mailman came... I wanted this watch since 2 years, This Kalmar sit perfectly on my wrist.


NICE! Been looking at these ones lately, and yours is a beaut! ?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow Simon that's a beauty.
Congrats.

It's on my wish list as well.

Did you buy from Clemens directly?



DMCBanshee said:


> Mailman came... I wanted this watch since 2 years, This Kalmar sit perfectly on my wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> awesomeness Simon
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks William!



thejames1 said:


> NICE! Been looking at these ones lately, and yours is a beaut! 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks James, don't hesitate it's a real nice diver piece, proportion are great.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Wow Simon that's a beauty.
> Congrats.
> 
> It's on my wish list as well.
> ...


Brian, I'm sure you will love it! I bought this one from a WUS member. I'm always fearful of customs fees when I buy a new watch. Last month, I bought a used watch from US, $100 valued and I received $45 fees from customs it just crazy!!! With UPS I'm sure to pay fees with any buys, Canada Post 1 time per 4-5 box I need to pay fees too...


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Volmax Aviator 2612 Alarm. Many thanks to Travis at Manready Mercantile for supplying me with these amazing bracelets @manreadymerc


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well, hello there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sea-dweller for me today, and of course more spring flowers. The weekend is in sight!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

While it will never be mistaken for a PP or a JLC, This...










...*MOMENTUM *_Base-Layer_ is a terrific watch for the money.

These Canadians make an honest watch at an honest price.

I have two so far, and they won't be my last (unless I, you know, DIE or something).


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Off work with my project flieger watch


----------



## krikb (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing at the end of a busy trip. Frederique Constant Healey


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Sea-dweller for me today, and of course more spring flowers. The weekend is in sight!


I wish I had one of those bushes planted in my garden. To think of it. A new Sea-Dweller every spring...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just got it. This is like the fourth picture I've posted here today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


You and your wrinkly cuffs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



steadyrock said:


> You and your wrinkly cuffs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What can I say? I care a lot less about my shirt than my watch.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


> What can I say? I care a lot less about my shirt than my watch.


Priorities ..... priorities. If the watch looks great no one will notice the cuffs. I am with you Brad. Life to short to waste on ironing details

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



stonehead887 said:


> Priorities ..... priorities. If the watch looks great no one will notice the cuffs. I am with you Brad. Life to short to waste on ironing details
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I once knew a guy who only ironed the front of his shirts and then kept his jacket on all day. I'm not quite that bad, but I've got to split my time sensibly between ironing and taking watch photos. I'm happy with the balance I've got.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sounds about right. I will though select the least crumpled shirt depending on what I am doing.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying on the NOS 7A38 some more - good sales add pictures are indispensable


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























Cuffs? What cuffs?


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 7708594
> 
> 
> Cuffs? What cuffs?


Nice bezel, what bracelet it is?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A white morning with the Kalmar


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










One of my favorite chronos.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful spring day!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuuurtle!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snow here as well Simon.


----------



## SinisterChrono (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Clifton on Godiva Brown Alligator from peter.watchacc


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival. SBDC033 Blumo and I'm really liking this.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Cleef said:


> Tuuurtle!


Cool !! I'm thinkin about this 1.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Cool !! I'm thinkin about this 1.
> 
> View attachment 7711202
> View attachment 7711210


Very nice too


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timemaster








Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just finished doing a bezel mod on this SNE109.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mark 4.5 for today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for the new arrive


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running +3 seconds after 24 hours. Not bad.










(Excuse the wrinkly cuff.  )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 7714826


What model is that? Never seen thst before

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas today with some budding spring flowers.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster 300 (Watchco).


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golden Eye:


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My precioussssss


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*ORANGE BINNACLE IN DA HOUSE!!!..................#Bernhardt #USA





























*


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday all
Cheers


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!! SKX007 MKII Type II Mod


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Simonand (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tutima 1941 on a blue Zulu.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a chilly Friday


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ripley


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received this Targe strap for the Navigator, very soft leather!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Wearing the Ball Fireman Storm Chaser on another beautiful spring morning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pyramid (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris BC-4


----------



## SinisterChrono (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum Tec combat B31


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day two of the Blumo honeymoon. I really didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINN Arktis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA46 Black on a Clover canvas strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Schofield Sgnalman.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer on casual friday:


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just chilling with my Celadon Imperial Peacock... Have a great Saturday ahead friends!


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mr Datejust: old-fashioned but hard worker.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'll never get tired of this one...


----------



## portcred (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working away (not that hard since I'm posting here), wishing I was behind the wheel somewhere warm right now!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster 300 (Watchco) again, but with the lights out, so that you can see the lume.


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Zweig said:


> Mr Datejust: old-fashioned but hard worker.


Funny enough Zw, when I think of Rolex, I usually don't think of Submariners, or rarities on the Antiques Roadshow and Hodinkee, or tacky lumps of gold with diamonds on the wrists of potentates and used car dealers, I _do_ think of the "simple", but rock solid, lifetime, hand it down to your kids, made of honest steel and sweat models like your Datejust. Not showy, not huge, not jewellery, but as you said Z; "old-fashioned but hard workers". Great watch. :-!

Today I'm wearing one of these;










1975 LIP (inhouse)quartz watch, designed by Roger Tallon. And very French in design. The Citroen of watches. ;-) The one on the left. Very early one with some unique features. The one on the right is a Dugena, for the German market. _Yes_ I do have _two_ of them. Don't you know it's rude to point at the mad. :-d


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM Friday, it's a little cool here, but feels nice. Have a greater weekend everyone!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Wibbs said:


> The Citroen of watches. ;-)


Indeed! It would not have surprised me one bit to see






on the dial!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It is Friday (Freitag), so it is time to leave the office in the Pacific time zone, or so says my trusty Sinn powered by the Lemania 5100










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko ProspeX SRP653
Now THATS my kind of Fish on Friday !!
ToooNNA!! ToooNNA!! ToooNNA!!


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

i do the same with cars. I want the ugly, quirky, and esoteric car that nobody else has, or one that has not been discovered yet. Of course...the Lip watches are in the lexicon of bona fide design already, so this is a compliment.




Wibbs said:


> Funny enough Zw, when I think of Rolex, I usually don't think of Submariners, or rarities on the Antiques Roadshow and Hodinkee, or tacky lumps of gold with diamonds on the wrists of potentates and used car dealers, I _do_ think of the "simple", but rock solid, lifetime, hand it down to your kids, made of honest steel and sweat models like your Datejust. Not showy, not huge, not jewellery, but as you said Z; "old-fashioned but hard workers". Great watch. :-!
> 
> Today I'm wearing one of these;
> 
> ...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



internet.interface said:


> i do the same with cars. I want the ugly, quirky, and esoteric car that nobody else has, or one that has not been discovered yet. Of course...the Lip watches are in the lexicon of bona fide design already, so this is a compliment.


Talking about strange watches inspired by car design:


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

giugiaro time, yeah!
Is this the re-edition, in a series of about 3000, or one of the original ones from the early 1980s?
It is on my list after I saw the video of a collector who collects homologation cars and the watches that match. I had a collection of Alfas, including GTVs from 1969, 1973, 1974, 3X GTV6s from 1981, 1982, and 1984, as well as the 94 164LS. It is a disease!!!!



cuthbert said:


> Talking about strange watches inspired by car design:
> 
> View attachment 7728450


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



internet.interface said:


> giugiaro time, yeah!
> Is this the re-edition, in a series of about 3000, or one of the original ones from the early 1980s?
> It is on my list after I saw the video of a collector who collects homologation cars and the watches that match. I had a collection of Alfas, including GTVs from 1969, 1973, 1974, 3X GTV6s from 1981, 1982, and 1984, as well as the 94 164LS. It is a disease!!!!


Lucky you! I just have a 1991 Alfa Spider 1.6 that I never use and my current old GT.

I happen to work in automotive and although I never worked for Italdesign one of my bosses did and told me many funny things about Giorgetto, 10 years ago I worked in Grugliasco next to Pininfarina.

I wrote a long and boring review of the watch comparing it with the dashboards designed by the three big car designers of the 80s, as you are interested in Italian cars you might find interesting:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/sei...creaming-while-resizing-bracelet-3087418.html

unsurprisingly the graphic and the colour pallete of the dial closely resembles the instrumentation of the Delta Integrale (designed by Giugiaro as far as I remember), in particular the yellow/grey combination is almost exactly the same.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

+4 seconds after 52 hours. This thing amazes me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time for fish and chips!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An easy day, arriwing work around noon...









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Wibbs said:


> Great watch. :-!


Thank you very much mate ! 
The DJ is the ultimate "anti-WIS" watch but to be honest, i was quite attracted by its unattractiveness. 
Nice Citroën btw !


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GlennO said:


> pic


Love that Aerospace!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar for today


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









HooRay it's Saturday


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timemaster


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean Black for a Saturday out with the family. Loving my Steinharts lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ecozilla on Suppas and Panatime Tobacco









The Time Bum - Exploring the world of watches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Cool !! I'm thinkin about this 1.
> 
> View attachment 7711202
> View attachment 7711210


Just found out about this PADI Pepsi Turtle that was @ Baselworld this year.
Mr. Wizard thinks it's a better choice. I do too !


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Wowza!!!


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taken this morning.

Eco-Zilla on a watchadoo braclet


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZB31


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Third day in a row. Haven't done that with any watch for a while.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lessons in the continuity of refractive indices:


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Diver on a beautiful beach weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

vintage Zodiac valjoux 7733


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1 for Saturday

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival! Seiko Brightz Phoenix automatic chronograph SAGK003. Wow!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this one for the whole weekend.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








. Spending Saturday on baby duty with the Sea Dragon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's what I've been wearing on this past week off.

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression (special thanks to jeep99dad for this one  )



Longines Legend Diver



New Staib mesh just arrived for it



Breitling Premier ref 797







Lucerne World Timer


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

^^^^ that zodiac super Seawolf 53 is really sweet looking


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday sweet sunday...Retired, relaxed with my Rolex OP


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II









Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SRP359


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P51 on a GGB NATO for me today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful reflection of the sun off the acrylic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

S. T. Dupont RAID for a lazy Sunday









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Base layer for the af'noon


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SD Tuna Kind of Day










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157 Ti Ty titanium


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Calm after the storm - Oris on a gorgeous Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot


----------



## MatthiasBolser (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Green dial for watching who gets the green jacket.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch with the Geckota K3


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 7750762


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## Tucker3434 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Please excuse the A/C in the background.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZG27


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









just can't seem to get it off my wrist..


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moooonster


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

36mm is just the perfect size for my small 6,75" wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

How I modded my Milsub 5517 from Tiger Concepts


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home today ......Tissot V8


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Found this one in the mail. I love the ceramic Bezel


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

144 on a Clover strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snzf17


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to work with the Sinn on Cincy strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brought both of them to work today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a new black calf strap today


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old school Fortis Cosmonauts Chrono


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday Evening!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina Precidrive DS2 Tuesday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with Kronos K300


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SAGQ003


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late 60's MAC-V SOG issued Seiko!


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ecozilla and an undercover european football watch (Atletico Madrid) :-d ;-)


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Nomos Club.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice reflection


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally took a proper photo of The Skyfall


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love that inky black dial


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Bluering
















One of my favorite divers!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

helgray Silverstone Green on new strap







​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Found my light


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Invicta mod for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freddie C :]


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

take a screenshot


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old Poljot Military for the evening


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I haven't had a chance to post in a couple days, but I am wearing my GO today.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Classic today


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Navitimer again today


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the Phantom. 
Full review on my blog!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the new day with my 1 day oldie...


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Not what I am wearing now but a happy wrist shot from my holiday last week..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Morrisdog said:


> Not what I am wearing now but a happy wrist shot from my holiday last week..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful background and nice watch BTW!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three days in a row for the RAID. Unusual for me.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## visualplane (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 7768602


That watch looks familiar! Looks great on your wrist...really classy!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

image hosting over 5mb


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gman06880 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mako USA


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on yellow gator


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My well-worn Submariner today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trident on brown leather


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giving the Blumo some time today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster Bond this morning, probably the Sinn U1 or Ball Spacemaster later when I need a watch that will get banged around some.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BronzeMo



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My TC 5517 Milsub Homage


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone today!

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mellons said:


>


That patina is just beautiful


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this chunk of metal on my wrist today


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar kind of day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGV017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 13
















Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> BronzeMo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop posting this Moray William... I want one!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrived, Orsa Monstrum 300m


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Stop posting this Moray William... I want one!





















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Dang I enjoy wearing this sucker
Good luck to all on this Wednesday! Almost on the downhill slide!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Il Monstro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Today it's my rather "uncommon" affordable casual/dress watch.

Seiko SARG017


























I think it works. Have a great rest of the day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Are you kidding me? ?

Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Stop posting this Moray William... I want one!


That makes 2 of us 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the Chateau diver. The set bridge is broken so I'm living with it no day date setting. I don't really care









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Same as last Thursday, but now the flowers have started to bloom. I hope everyone has had a great humpday.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching high school lacrosse with the Ebel Tekton Arsenal FC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441







​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Dragon for the evening while I watch the NHL playoffs.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow! Beautiful watch...and flowers.



Spunwell said:


> Same as last Thursday, but now the flowers have started to bloom. I hope everyone has had a great humpday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Wow! Beautiful watch...and flowers.


Thanks man!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Will be a long day!


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this yesterday and just can't stop staring it...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with Orsa Monstrum


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX sdr


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

Rolex Submariner 
Justin Kelley 
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A co-worker noted that the triangle lume was uneven, I fixed that and cleaned up the 9, I'm done now...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO amid the work fray


----------



## Jimmy B (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C60 GMT 38MM on the Metro today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Romain Jerome Titanic DNA. Still love the simplicity. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Blumo on a Crafter Blue fitted black rubber. This is a really great strap made for this watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sea-Dweller today, still cool enough for a leather strap.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Silver dial Chono Classic XL


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brass Armida A1

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7789778


Black Sinn rubber strap looks new. Nice combo!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_For this fine Thursday it's another weekday favorite......

Seiko SARB033



































Have a great Thursday afternoon everyone.
\m/~v~b-)~v~\m/​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Divers GMT








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1917 Elgin


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Landeron Compressor today for me!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Brass Armida A1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Patina on this one James!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful Patina on this one James!


Thanks man! Hoping that strap will look good on this one.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Thanks man! Hoping that strap will look good on this one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Im sure it will makes a great combo!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Black Sinn rubber strap looks new. Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks and yes, just got it yesterday!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Brass Armida A1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done James

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Clebar



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Nicely done James
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks! These brass/bronze pieces are fun to work with.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is what's called Perfect Patina!

Great looking piece. |>



thejames1 said:


> Brass Armida A1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> This is what's called Perfect Patina!
> 
> Great looking piece. |>


The Armida is feeling the love today! Thanks ?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JOSE G said:


> 1917 Elgin


Wow! Fantastic watch, bud.

Rare as hen's teeth, that one. Looks like new.




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helson Skindiver (Saphire) on mesh.


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AW on Panatime


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Forgot about this pic from South Beach. What I wore today. Great watch!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Sailhawk, my grilling watch.

The "yacht racing" countdown timer is much more useful for steaks. I keep it set for two minutes...

Sear, flip, sear, flip, repeat, eat.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last minutes for the tool watch after a hectic work week before I change it for the weekend...









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! 007 MK II Mod


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great WE all
Cheers


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Trying my Bcatt straps custom I got for my 103 blue on this! I like...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto on desert camo strap. Beautiful morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Seiko Brightz Phoenix automatic chronograph. TGIF!


----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Ostrich strap on my Panerai 312.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm feeling anti-magnetic this morning.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh in Halios Delfin PVD 









From yesterday









So far, another great one from Halios! Shipped by drones apparently, as the count was only in the hours before I got it.
Have a great Friday!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's raining in England.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm done working for the day, Milgauss is off the wrist and it's time to put on the hard knocks weekend watch and go play.
Ball Spacemaster.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ti today



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This again today. TGIF!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating this beautiful Friday afternoon with an evergreen classic&#8230; my Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine

May you all have a fantastic weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mark 4.5


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freddie C World Timer =]


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















So not my style but a gift from a close relative going through cancer treatment. Got it off the 2 tone bracelet to de-bling it a little. I think it's a little more wearable now for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late afternoon switch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


Interesting...
What is this? Is that an lcd display in the background?


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This thing kicks much a$$ for seventy bucks...


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday evening.. As received from amazon










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yes I love blue....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Black5 said:


> Interesting...
> What is this? Is that an lcd display in the background?


It is, I think I paid about $49 for this watch. It's called a shark. The thing is huge - feels like a tank on my wrist. Lol
Here's a pic with the lcd illuminated.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry to be late...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At sons ballgame. Beautiful 74 degrees.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue hydro


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> View attachment 7807490


Looks great! How do u like it? Does it wear very big?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^Well the movement is a ETA/Unitas 6497/8 clone which is a big movement so the watch is 43mm. I don't think it wears big. Tisell seem to have made the lug length as small as possible. The spring bars are so close to the case that I had to take the spring bars off to fit a nato. I recently bought a Tissot that has an actual ETA/Unitas 6497/8 so it might be interesting to do a comparison one day.

I think it's a nice affordable. I don't like spending a lot of money on dress watches.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> ^^^Well the movement is a ETA/Unitas 6497 clone which is a big movement so the watch is 43mm. I don't think it wears big. Tisell seem to have made the lug length as small as possible. The spring bars are so close to the case that I had to take the spring bars off to fit a nato. I recently bought a Tissot that has an actual ETA/Unitas 6497 so it might be interesting to do a comparison one day.
> 
> I think it's a nice affordable. I don't like spending a lot of money on dress watches.


Thank you! Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Proud new owner of a sexy AF Freelancer chrono on bracelet 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wearing my first G-Shock!


----------



## flyingwatchman (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Longines Presence 38.5mm, my first automatic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is retro Seiko calculator watch day! Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7767498


This is such a great piece! Is it the 372?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

King Seiko Hi-Beat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys - Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took this picture the other day but I'm wearing it now. I've fallen in love with this watch again after not giving it much wrist time the last eight years or so. It's like having a new watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> This is such a great piece! Is it the 372
> 
> Thanks, yes it is.
> 
> Today is something different in every way.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> JonS1967 said:
> 
> 
> > This is such a great piece! Is it the 372
> ...


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Romain Jerome Space Invaders reloaded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP773 on drunkart leather NATO on the backporch


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sitting Bull AZ (Apr 18, 2015)

Ultimate weekend snow beater


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Softball season. An absolutely gorgeous day with my weekend beater.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I never get tired of watching this.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out on the lake today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'Sup, G?


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just rolling along.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with the Delfin, now on a Clover strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> It is, I think I paid about $49 for this watch. It's called a shark. The thing is huge - feels like a tank on my wrist. Lol
> Here's a pic with the lcd illuminated.


Doesn't matter what it cost. It's hot.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just finished putting this together, my PMMM:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf today. Criminally underrated.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










007 this morning for a truck scrub.










16710 this evening for dinner after a movie.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this tonight even though I'm just lounging around the house.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green on aftermarket strap








​


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



marker2037 said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf today. Criminally underrated.


Beautiful! This is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Beautiful, what reference is??

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with this one today, Have a great Sunday!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little slice of Canada...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't stop looking at this thing, two days in a row!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









1 more from Canada


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminox diver pro for the rest of this sunny Sunday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steiny OVM









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Enjoying the sunshine today at Kensington Palace Hyde Park, Good times.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obris Morgan Aegis









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



YellowBullet said:


>


Haven't seen one of these for a while. Gorgeous.


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love Lum-Tec


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My turtle


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Sinn 656 on W&W shell cordovan band


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wore my trusty Tag link today while planting, mulching etc. with the wife. Glad that's over!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Aquis DLC


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO in some monsoon-style rain today


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

rainy day Hong Kong


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Vintage weekend, Bell & Ross 123!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just changed back to my bracelet on my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph. It has been a while since I wore it on the bracelet. It has some serious weight, but after wearing it awhile, you don't notice it anymore.







​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Trekkie said:


> Vintage weekend, Bell & Ross 123!


Awesome! The white dial is so good looking son the 123. I have a Vintage 126 and I love mine. What year is yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going formal today for a classic, once a week event..............babysitting!


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

what a beauty ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue watch blue strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett DWP, Have a great week guys!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec 400M-4


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BB Homage, just installed a new red insert.


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Always liked Regulator clocks and I'm really liking this regulator watch. Have a good Monday.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BrianOz said:


> Always liked Regulator clocks and I'm really liking this regulator watch. Have a good Monday.


This is a great watch! I rarely see them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Promaster for Monday


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tropik SS today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H18


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun on a vintage olive drab canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue







​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Shogun on a vintage olive drab canvas Drunkartstrap.


Looks great on this canvas


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Looks great on this canvas


Thank you! Feels great also......Very comfortable.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday all!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying the RW Freelancer on a fun date with the dentist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpha homage to Paul Newman Daytona, Seagull ST19 column wheel mechanical chronograph movement.


----------



## HawkI (Mar 31, 2016)

My SKX007J


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a beautiful day in new york city and I've got the B42 on the wrist. Life is good.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_I got the Monday blues. Well, not really.

I've been curious lately about this rather popular affordable brand.
I've never had one so I'm it giving a try. This one is rather special though as it checks a 
few things I've never had before. A plain old mechanical, vintage from the 70's and it's 
from Russia. My very first Vostok.

70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie, 2414 cal. 17 jewels.



























Not bad at all for an affordable minty vintage mechanical Russian watch. I really like it.








b-)​_


----------



## Potacho (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My '66 Seamaster peekin out.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decided to go with G-Shock Square today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _I got the Monday blues. Well, not really.
> 
> I've been curious lately about this rather popular affordable brand.
> I've never had one so I'm it giving a try. This one is rather special though as it checks a
> ...


I love it where'd you get it?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos to start the week, and the first day this spring the temperature got to 80F.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This while I did a bit of yard work.


----------



## Roadie_Star (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thought I would take Snoopy for a walk


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand spanking new-to-me 1970 Accutron Deep Sea


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I like this so much I could not restist posting it here as well as in Diver Watches. sorry


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Romain Jerome Space Invaders Reloaded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the game. 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this Tag Heuer Formula 1 right now before bedtime. Too tired to take an updated photo. So here's my file photo.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying a NATO strap out on my Sub


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Union Glashutte Old model


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Remora II


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First day back to work after the big floods.

(Sorry about the wrong date!)


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Mido Multifort super under rated watch

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO on drunkart weathered canvas from yesterday and still wearing it today


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Vintage Omega Speedmaster Professional Mark II
Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Ternos today


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy the rest of your week gents!

Central chronograph minute totalizer FTW! 
#SpeedyTuesday with this 1970's 
Speedmaster "Mark 4.5" c.1045 ST176.0012 Lemania 5100


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> First day back to work after the big floods.
> 
> (Sorry about the wrong date!)


Nice twist on the bracelet.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went home over lunch and while I was there I switched my Ternos for my recently received Freelancer


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just received this old Orient Diver


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Oris Aquis...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Love it. What model is that?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Desk diving today with the Explorer 2 on this sunny day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gained 2 seconds in its first 3-day run. I'm convinced after many Hamiltons that they are regulating these tightly.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II today


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice Rob. I haven't seen that one before.
:-!



Robotaz said:


> Gained 2 seconds in its first 3-day run. I'm convinced after many Hamiltons that they are regulating these tightly.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rgrthat (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here is my Nomos Orion 35mm. This is such an understated piece, and I feel like I will own this piece forever.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robert78040 said:


> Love it. What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Thanks Robert.

SNZH55 is the model #.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love those blue hands on my baume.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO in the fog today


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina DS2 Precidrive for the morning. May change to something else later on.


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daniel Perret with SS bracelet. All grey!!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Vintage datejust








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle... again.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

328 on a 24/20 BOB strap


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy hump day!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM5 at the Household Cavalry Parade today
Cheers


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Stowa Antea today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my recent build Tiger Concepts 3-6-9, re-lumed dial and hands and installed a double domed crystal


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite picture of this one so far...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Steelfish!


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tisell Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_SBGA011 aka Snowflake
Showing off the high-intensity Titanium (case and bracelet)_



_Look @ the snow driven inspired dial

_

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just cant get this off my wrist! ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Scorpène prototype.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo on a Crafter Blue rubber.


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum Tec Combat B 31


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My Grand Seiko...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Duward Aquastar Oceanic today.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It is the same as yesterday, but today's weather is awesome here


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DrivIng a keyboard at work with Omega today...









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap to the Officer.


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keeping it simple, sweet, and cheap!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










VC for a long day at work


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nite shift...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Amazing what a new nato can do to a watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

go go go!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Game 4



















Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hammy


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Yo Fellas, BINNACLE DIVER IN THE HOUSE!!........#Bernhardt #USA #Orange





























*_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega today
Cheers


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steiny today with Citizen mesh bracelet from Watchsteez.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An 009 kind of day


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been too busy to post for a while but I have been wearing my new Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438 for the past couple of days. As usual for this brand, it is a very solid watch and the rubber strap is quite comfotable. My first ever genuine rubber strap. I love Swiss Army watches. I now have 4 Victorinox and one Wenger. Here is my newest acquisition along with my other Swiss Army companions.



















​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-tec


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newly acquired HEXA Osprey.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

116000 today, happy Thursday!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Thursday everyone.

Still enjoying my first Vostok, like a little kid with his new shiny wind up toy....


















Own this Thursday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Sinn 103 back on the BandR leather. Soon to be back back on Nato's for the summer...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The sun came out this morning just for my speedy


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## R35GTR (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OrlandoMike (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Speedmaster sapphire sandwich on strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










NTH Watches Näcken Modern prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Oyster Prince today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_I'm getting ready to head on to the range for some heavy metal therapy. 
A new Timex Expedition rubber strap arrived yesterday.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820* 

















The verdict is still out as to which one I would prefer. I like the breathability of the Nato specially during the summer months but the rubber is ideal for water sports as well. 
It may come in handy for fishing.








I got the strap on Ebay new for $17.99 shipped. Dig the pattern on the strap to match the knurling on the watch.
It's all good.
b-)​_


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Vintage Casio today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Copper dial Sinn 356


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chronoscope today


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SubC today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Newly acquired HEXA Osprey.


Congrats Brian! I really like this Hexa, blue on the dial is stunning


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just picked this one up and threw a frane on it. Love it!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Congrats Brian! I really like this Hexa, blue on the dial is stunning


Thanks Simon.
I'm extremely pleased with it. It punches way above it's price point.


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 7870010


This is my dream watch. Very nice pic, sir


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It is a busy day at school


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vinoce Scuba Diving Series














​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading toward dusk . . .


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Excuse the date, didn't have time to set it this AM.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient M Force Beast EL06001H.


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMP


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday.... With the Oak & Oscar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This to brighten a rather dreary rainy day here in Ottawa.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breil 30m for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

World debut. ?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JeanRichard Terrascope
Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yo - what is your IG?


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Instagram: @12h24h


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This brand new beauty arrived from Steinhart in Germany yesterday, wahoo! I immediately took off the bracelet and put it on this cool strap. Yup, I'm a happy camper indeed.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









1967 Seiko Sportsmatic with morning coffee on my balcony


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina DS square, valjoux.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Ceramica on this Friday - great weekend everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ha здоровье!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been a while since wearing this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mako on nsc NATO


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Sinn 103 St. on a black Hirsch Rally strap.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Soooo nice.



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue this afternoon, HAGWE!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Soooo nice.


Thank you! My favorite Pilot Chrono for sure.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!







Waiting in line to pick up the kids after school for the start of Fun Family Friday!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Happy International Friday everyone.

I got an early start to the weekend by just checking in at work this morning and then heading on the neighborhood riparian water.
I've never fished with a Russian before so today is as good as any to give it a try.

*Vostok Komandirskie 35*









It has a screw-down crown and rated to 100m, it should do the job. 
Russians are tough, aren't they? A slightly dingy water shouldn't hurt it.









There it is with a German.


















Back to the water you go German.









The day is not over yet, just a quick lunch break, a little house chores and then back to the creek again this evening. 
Maybe I'll take a Japanese next time.
Hey, have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hasn't let me down in over 20 years:

First generation Blue Angels Navihawk:


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At New Orleans Jazz Fest watching Cowboy Mouth


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another recent acquisition for a board member, love the hand change


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to mow the grass.










NTH Watches Näcken prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## soupy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis Rubber


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christofle (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last day of exams


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A little late to the game today, but PAM sandwich for me.


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquaracer


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Watch cleaning day, been away from home for 10 days and its great to be back.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E







​


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Navy Seals GMT Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MDV-106 at sons bezbol game


----------



## Akerue (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy



[URL=http://s1114.photobucket.com/user/Akerue-Images/media/Watch%20Pics/20160415_034958511_iOS%20Medium_zpsbjyaktfz.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've got a new 20-slot watch box inbound. The wife said "If your watch box is full, then you really don't have a need to buy any more watches." She didn't say which watch box, or how many I could have. I take that as tacit approval to expand my collection.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RidingDonkeys - well played!!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> RidingDonkeys - well played!!


Thanks, but I just realized that this is in the wrong thread. Tapatalk strikes again!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Probably change this out later, day two for this one.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Ice Monster !!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right before going to bed last night I decided to put my two radio-controlled Citizens on the windowsill to get the nightly update from Colorado. So I put on my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel and fired up the lume with an LED flashlight. I really like this watch! It has a very comforotable stainless braceet and the ceramic bezel with lumed lnumbers is a killer look. I lay in bed in the dark just admiring it for a while before I took off my glasses and turned in. Of my diver watches I think this is my favorite.









A lume shot (not my picture)







​


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Tribute to Aqua Lung









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

65er on Nomos textile

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For yard work today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Cocktail Time tonight.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

My Rolex Submariner


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris and baseball today. Union soccer later...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Arguably my best fitting watch.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Morning...


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the exhibition case on it today. Wish I could wear it backwards.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New black hirsch Liberty for the khaki (already had the brown)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















My son and I getting it done today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hard at work on the patio doing absolutely nothing. I am really good at it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lovely Saturday night with the P51 on a GGB strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> View attachment 7891738


Love the blue and white Kontiki!

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## soupy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sefrcoko said:


> Went home over lunch and while I was there I switched my Ternos for my recently received Freelancer


His much older brother says hi!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Skmei right now. 
Will change in to something more proper for dinner. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RidingDonkeys said:


> Love the blue and white Kontiki!


Funny, I didn't know what a Kontiki was until I saw all the deals I missed in the "Heads up" thread after Black Friday.

As soon as I saw the white/blue one, I knew I'd have to have one!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_How's everybody's Saturday going?

Today's Saturday fly fishing report is brought to you by.....

*Seiko 2nd Gen Monster*



































Hope everyone is doing well and having as much fun with your diver watch.
b-)​_


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this amazing Texas hill country weather today.... still on my Russian kick.

Komandirske on 20mm Nato.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko fff mod for me!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



castlk said:


>


Very nice lume, also the dial's color is stunning


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A bit dressy for a Sunday. Enjoying this Russian very much.









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My good old Hamilton.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day in Venice 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bleu


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO again today


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ulotny said:


>


I've honestly never seen one of those that I liked until your pic. Looks awesome!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bubble Dome switch...


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Recently acquired Tiger Concepts. So far, so good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying a beautiful day at Sea World with the family. Have a great day everyone!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Quarts to rival the auto ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrlandoMike (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 104J


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



luecack said:


> Quarts to rival the auto ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The PRS516 chrono is in my top 3 faves. Love the style of just about every model.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merica


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_It's been a relaxing lazy Sunday. My kind of Sunday.
Even had a little fun with my bud in our creek.

Vostok Komandirskie K-35




































I'd say he had a good time.









Anyway, really like this watch.









Hoping everyone's weekend is going well. Enjoy the rest of it.
b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels







​


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tag for a fishing expedition with the kids and friends.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zelos Chroma 2 in bronze


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag (you're it) Heuer Formula 1


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Edox Les Vauberts today.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*A7 In The HOUSE!!!.........#StrapcodeSE2 #Armida #LosAngeles





























*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New day, different Tissot...


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

777 on ToxicNATO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Searching for eggs, I found some...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgrthat (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion 35mm in the bad fluorescent lighting in my office


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa 1938 today. Have a great week.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty Watch - I have the same watch - mine came on a Speedmaster bracelet.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA46 Black









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Searching for eggs, I found some...


Still loving this H2O? I'm still thinking about this brand. Watch fund needs to heal up a bit first ☺

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## OrlandoMike (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control 40mm


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Schofield Beater Bare Bones

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Still loving this H2O? I'm still thinking about this brand. Watch fund needs to heal up a bit first ☺
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


I'm still in love with the Kalmar for sure James, well built, looks great and very confortable for the size... So get out your retirement money and buy this thing


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> I'm still in love with the Kalmar for sure James, well built, looks great and very confortable for the size... So get out your retirement money and buy this thing


Lol! Looking for a Torpedo version. If the right one pops up second hand, may have to jump on it. Bracelet looks great, and is half the reason I want one.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

infra superficiem with pencil hands on an old style rivet bracelet









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First ride of the year today, still fun but it's a bit cold at 44°f...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Apple Watch on aftermarket mesh


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lunchtime shot of the Grand Classic.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos to start the week, I hope everyone has a great and prosperous week ahead.


----------



## AdamITR (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dress watch today

Nomos Orion


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green on aftermarket strap







​


----------



## Keefeloke (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Took out my Mondaine today. Enjoying its dance every minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Monday afternoon or evening to some of you good folks.

Got another case of Monday blues, but not that kind. A good one for me. 
Today I've been sporting my new affordable diver. 
I'll call this one my.....

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*

I think you'll see why. I did one mod, replaced the bezel myself and put a nato strap on.
Voila!


















Some will ask about the lume so here it is. 
Fades rather fast compared to my Seiko Monster or even the SKX but it's there and I like it enough.









Comfortable with a NATO 









Yeah, I think this will work. I really like how this turned out!









Enjoy the rest of the evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yes, I will travel far and wide


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keefeloke said:


> Took out my Mondaine today. Enjoying its dance every minute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never get tired of it!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cliche NATO strap pattern by now, but for good reason


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SubC on everest leather band


----------



## Milko (Aug 2, 2014)

Omega SMP 2254 on a navy zulu.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










So many watches, so little time...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Planet


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This little guy has a beautiful movement.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Tuesday all!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is a CLERC H1 day for me! That said, other fun stuff coming to the office this afternoon.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronoswiss today
Cheers


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

144 for today
















Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my stealth modded 5517 homage


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tweety


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on the croco brown strap today. This is my favorite watch ever. No doubt.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first time with this watch









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Speedy Tuesday!









Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## btwatches (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

keeping it low key


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New popov leather strap just came in. Threw her on the nighthawk for a quick minute. Nice and comfy...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II today, it's shaping up to be a hectic week.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_How is everybody's Tuesday going?

Short day at work, love it when everyone pulls their weight and get things done. 
It's been drizzly and chili up in my neck of the woods.
Fortunately I'm still sporting my......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude *



























Enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

laco mini replica


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Saxaphonst (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guess










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Sub day


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monster lume on this lume Monster.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going preppy today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tiger Concept Gilt! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Hump Day!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## arusso826 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 13 for today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Moswissa (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PO at the Grand Canyon today! Smeared crystal as always!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## murtz (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco for me today. The colour coding on the shirt is a coincidence!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchapple said:


> View attachment 7927018


That is one sweet looking Tudor!!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heroic18 tool watch


----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting in a doc office at least I have lume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MrsDonkeys' is wearing a JS 101 tonight.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something different this afternoon.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A polarizing watch today...



















..needless to say, I think it's rather nifty.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










524 today, I hope everyone has had a great hump day.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

103 today. Looking forward to getting our new QB tomorrow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been wearing my Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver today. I had to take care of two grandchildren and knew that I would be giving them baths, so I wore one of my divers. I love this watch. I ordered it from overseas so that I could get one with a bracelet. It is a great watch and a great bracelet. Of course, I ordered two NATO straps for variety.
I hit the watch on a stainless steel grab bar tonight when I was showering and feared the worst, but the watch came out unscathed!







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Even briefly for the evening.......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*

















Dig this Scuba Dude, so cool man.

Hope you all had a nice Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading to work Brightz and early today!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Still dark where I am and refuse to use manufactured light unless its natural ☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega today
Cheers


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dadog13 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM590










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the day.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








1918 Elgin White Star Dial.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Thursday morning to all you good folks.

You'd think that by the end of April that all the snow would be gone.
Well, mother nature had other plans. Luckily I'm still in my honeymoon phase with my 
very affordable Russian diver. This dude should have no problem dealing with all that snow.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*




































Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Delfin









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 7945674


Very classy - is it 42mm?


----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 312


----------



## d00gie (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titoni Seascoper









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival, loving it!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont U2 on a Drunkartstrap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on carbon fiber strap







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sub sub... 
sup
P

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Green Benarus Remora 2


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF. Have a Ball this weekend!










I just noticed it shows "Thu"!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> TGIF. Have a Ball this weekend!


Now that's the BOSS!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


You picked up another 809? Congrats, Brad! It looks great!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry. Got lost. Double post


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Skeleton today

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> You picked up another 809? Congrats, Brad! It looks great!


Thanks. This happens to be my old one, back again.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Feeding the fish.

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo Friday - great weekend everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panda dial today


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Bluering for another snowy day









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_TGIF everyone!

Never thought I'd ever say this but it's been a unanimous Russian sweep this week and it will continue throughout the weekend.
This wonderful Friday it's again my......

*70's Edition Vostok*









but just waiting on the wing is my.....

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude
*









and not to be left out is my....

*Komandirskie K-35*









These three alone could probably fill my whole need and lifestyle.
I say that now of course but you all how that goes......
Carry on ladies and gents and have a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## btwatches (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U2 today...........always near


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FedEx just showed up. Forgot to set date. I really like GMT's!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Khaki day


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FedEx just showed up. Forgot to set date. I really like GMT's!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








just pick this up from Dave at the watchmaker in Stoneham so happy with Oris quality and it's one of 2000

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16600 to close out the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

she just got here. adjusted the bracelet. it's now officially the most comfy g-shock i own. sorry gulfmaster, there's a new sheriff in town...


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feaux-lex Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Have a good day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I really adore this combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







*​


----------



## soupy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy moonwatch.


----------



## rkamarowski (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko ProspeX SUN059


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008








*_​


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching Union soccer with my Cocktail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_
How's everyone's Saturday coming along?
My Scuba Dude wanted to fish today. Can't blame the guy, he is a water dude after all.
So in action......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*
Don't worry about the late start. Hey, it's the weekend so give the Dude a break.;-)









Overcast and a little chill still in the air we forged forward.
Typical creek bugs seen around....


















It wasn't long and the Dude got into the action....


















....and the Scuba Dude gets it done.


















Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my new favorite!


----------



## soupy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I changed my mind...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## metalaphid (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX 007J


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great May month guys!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7974202
> 
> 
> View attachment 7974218


What is the model of this?

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



flying.fish said:


> What is the model of this?
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


Seiko 6138 - 8020
"Panda"


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna on ToxicNato.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new toy, the Zeno Explorer, "ZEx". The best Rolex Explorer homage available.










Cheers!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bauhaus style for the evening....










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Delfin








Omega from yesterday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

My 3 year old looking at my old titanium Mountaineer, I'm guessing I have a future WIS on my hands.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three 8 eight today, supposed to be a relaxing day, not so much. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791







​


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just put this on my Timegrapher....I didn't know it could do vertical lines.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Winding down a Sunday evening with a stealth U-boat









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 5 year old saw me take a pic and post, and he wanted me to post his. ?









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Roller coasters and watches make a great pair! Riding Wildfire at Silver Dollar City with Heuer 844 Monnin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> My 5 year old saw me take a pic and post, and he wanted me to post his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fine piece, and a fine young gentleman, enjoy every minute sir.

Sent from my Commodore 64 cassette storage drive.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

While the other half gets her pedicure, besides twiddling my thumbs i did this 









Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A-10 powered 5517


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just going to park with my nephew.Hopefully he will wear out before I do!! 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wloomryvled (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing my new to me Sinn 903 St B E today. Great watch! Bit of a shame that I managed to put a scratch and ding on the bezel within 6 hours of owning the watch.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeros1 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to me 6105-8009...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aegis on a Clover strap for today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thebusinessend (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Felt like a seiko today. I throw pics up on my instgram of my daily EDC. @lemons_EDC FYI


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E













​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean One Green is now Ocean One Ceramic.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Я люблю этот маленький парень.

(I love this little guy.)


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 903 ST HD with Lemania 1873 #speedytuesday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spirtnoye (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










60's Wyler. 5/2/2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










388 again today, yesterday was so hectic I didn't have a chance to change. I hope everyone has a great week ahead!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Monday everyone.

Fashionably late as usual but it doesn't matter. It's a great start to the week with another affordable classic.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL



























Fashioning it with a custom made vintage style leather strap.









So diggin it.









Enjoy the rest of Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Extra Special kind of day


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just a Seiko. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


>


More info on that stunningly slabbed and filed worked pocket knife please. What I see of it is outstanding. PM is OK as this is a watch forum but I'm a knife collector more than watch guy. Please!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Stowa


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love how easily I can change strap with NATO strap


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Night change to the Monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a few days with this oldie









Just switched to this










So many watches, so little time...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Love this watch..although it's time to go to make way for another. So look for this on the sales forum.. Then stay tuned for the addition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea Urchin today


----------



## Jeros1 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










2220.80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today my Nomos Orion Datum Weiss.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MB Classic II today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









312 on Toshi leather.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying different straps on the Timemaster.

























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day late... I'll combine yesterday and today 

Day started like this:









Ended this way:









Oh, and to stay relevant in the thread: Today 









Have a nice day!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nearly home time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Tuesday everyone.

It's about comfort, always. Comfortable fit and comfortable look and it's even better if it's affordable. 
This is why this will always be one of the favorite in my collection. I've been wearing it since yesterday
and it's so comfortable I don't see a reason great enough to change it today. So once again......

Orient Start Classic WZ0251EL









Drilled lugs for easy strap exchange, love it.









Sporting it once again with a custom made vintage style leather strap. Supple leather is hard to beat.









Spot on.









Really appreciate the easy to read clean classic dial. Again, it's about comfort. 









Comfy all around.









Have a wonderful Tuesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Marine Original in from Germany today!

EDIT: Uh Ohh...just noticed my mixed leather color fashion faux pas LOL.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Louie777 said:


> Stowa Marine Original in from Germany today!
> 
> EDIT: Uh Ohh...just noticed my mixed leather color fashion faux pas LOL.


Congrats and don't worry about it. I for one, don't own any black shoes at all and don't feel the need to. Have all colors of straps though.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Tropik

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope everyone is having a great day.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 for an unexpectedly chilly day here. I had to get a light jacket back out.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soupy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giroxa Diver


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today. Have good hump day! And by the way...Happy Star Wars Day! May the fourth be with you!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thebusinessend (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








The Pepsi!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO today. Cheers.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Top Time ref 810 today.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The 103 on what seems like the 20th consecutive day of rain!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SARX017 today. Getting used to this one still...


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








. Checking the fyke nets for walleye in WI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this nice and sunny spring day with my 103 St A B.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hammi (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seriously great polish of a Grand Seiko SBGR051:


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vintage Sicura Chonograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

in honor of may 4th, some dark-side love...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Happy hump day everyone.

Today I'm sporting another popular affordable and for good reasons.

*Seiko SARB033*













































Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thebusinessend said:


> The Pepsi!


dual time zones the hard way! great pair!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1 on W&W strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Kojack (May 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My New Addition. Beautiful Blue Dial.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Received this Friday and been on my wrist since then.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

79170 big block










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxaphonst (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Tuesday night all!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying this one out. Breguet has a rich history with flight so I never knew why a NATO strap wasn't an option. Since its. 23mm width not a lot of options but guess what, perfect fit with Blancpain NATO strap. Breguet Type XXII on NATO. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jtbr said:


> Vintage Top Time ref 810 today.
> 
> View attachment 8007802


Oh my!


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Band For My Favorite Jeanny


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Evening switch.

*Citizen Eco Drive BN0151-09L Promaster*




































Have a nice evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just put a new strap on it. Haven't had a chance to change the date or the time.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










8926


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna Pulsometer










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith Multicity today
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 Military Mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Carson Powermatic 80 for the morning.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Siekoman1477 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looking sharp and dressy with this Citizen today...


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am wearing my Sinn U2 SDR. Happy Father's Day to everyone living in Germany!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1973 Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP775


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halda Racing Pilot

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working away with the Nighthawk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An OCD Dream...


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Thursday everyone.
Just in case you've never seen this one before.......;-)























































*Seiko SKX007*
So money.

Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magnificient Montblanc Today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heroic18


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cyma today


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Ocean7 G-1 GMT
*


----------



## rgrthat (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuhrling Eclipse on croc leather!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Sumo and me, driving down the LA River bed. That's the 7th St bridge in the distance.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After buying a black Zulu strap with yellow stripe and an inexpensive stainless steel bracelet for this watch, I finally found the watch strap that I will actually wear and enjoy. It is a rally strap from Clockwork Synergy that I bought on Amazon. Only $18.95 and it is a super strap. It has built-in easy on and off pins and is very beefy. I had to work at it just to be able to curve it onto my wrist to buckle the strap. But after a while it loosened up and now is very comfoable. I love this strap and it looks super on the black solar Seiko, I think. I wish I'd thought of it sooner. I know it isn't customary to wear a rally strap on a dive watch, but the only diving I'll ever do is desk diving. I'll take it off when I shower.
*
Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph*








​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Grey and cool here today, but the weekends coming.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Saxaphonst said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. I think this is next on my big ticket list. Just not sure which size yet.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



The green-roofed hotel in the background is the local Omega boutique.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Saxaphonst (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



OSUMBA2003 said:


> Very nice. I think this is next on my big ticket list. Just not sure which size yet.


Thanks! You won't be disappointed. This watch has exceeded every expectation. It's got incredible depth to the dial that is hard to capture in pictures. I was torn between the 38 and the 42 as well, but I don't regret my choice for a second. 7 inch wrist, 38 feels perfect.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF all! Have a great weekend!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Giunpy79 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster...limited edition..


----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Aqualand Eco Drive Diver Watch









Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry wrong pic plz deletebthe post admin thx.

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Aqualand Eco Drive Diver Watch









Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Restarted patina on this nasty, rainy day.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Seiko Brightz Phoenix reverse panda today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sale fell through, so I think that I may have to keep this one.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful watch!


Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 8028666


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Good morning, I'm taking the Friday off work to take care of some things. Have a great last day of the week and weekend everyone!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military Maxi LE from Gnomon:


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shinola Black Blizzard

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today
Cheers


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My latest arrival. So comfy on the wrist.


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday! Going with SuperOcean Today


----------



## btwatches (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Its friday...Ill just look a the clock for the time


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hard to find a better watch for the money than this Bulova Military.

Easy to read, excellent lume, super accurate, and a smoother second hand than any automatic.

Plus, it looks extra good on the 6th of any month!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1918 Waltham.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az_n8tive (Jun 15, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Deep Blue PA Auto at work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Legend diver with 2 different BandRbands.com straps. I can't decide which one looks best on it.





Hamilton was yesterday with the vintage oak strap


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model? Looks awesome!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpc763 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got it today!


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_How is Friday treating everyone?

Got another jump start to the weekend with my Russian dude.
You know, the Scuba Dude.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*









We busted out of work and headed on to the creek.









Yeah, now we're talkin. This is more like it.


















Not even an overcast dreary kinda day is going to dampen our Friday.









We just needed to add some colorful rainbow to our day.....









Mission accomplished.









Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Best watch under $10...and a really good watch at any price. It's so light you forget that it's on.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch with the new arrived... Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> What model? Looks awesome!


It's an SKX-PMMM

(Poor man's marine master).


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Change of pace from this morning. I hear Frank Sinatra singing......


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to black scuba dude with Murphy+SKX insert on Vostok rubber.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Stowa


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 13 on a Maratac strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good night my friends!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....from RW Frank S. to Breitling when I open my eyes..


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE to All! Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZF97


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








































;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Benrus


----------



## jpc763 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cultaddict said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What app is that?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Another nasty, rainy day. I might be the only person who might prefer the non patina'd Bronze Watch.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex DeepSea Sea Dweller on custom Dangerous9strap

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival. Armida A1 brass!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Rolex DeepSea Sea Dweller on custom Dangerous9strap


The deep sea is nothing compared to all those children! Good thing you have your "dangerous" strap!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Archiesdad (May 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jpc763 said:


> What app is that?


Toolwatch.io
I haven't got anything to compare it to, my first reading was 1.4 seconds fast... 
I never thought a mechanical watch would be 100% accurate but I'm not complaining!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 144









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> HAGWE to All! Aramar Lunar Sky


Is the black version custom? Looks great!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Here's one you don't see too often.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Is the black version custom? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks James! It's a 50 pieces limited edition. I'm not a fan of PVD usually but this red bezel insert makes a good color combo


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







walk in the park with the family on mothers day.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

High Beat


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


> View attachment 8049250
> walk in the park with the family on mothers day.


Amazing. That's one to be proud of.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sea-Dweller back on bracelet with the beer can clasp this morning. Have a great Mother's Day all!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the morning on Mother's Day. Thank you mothers.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2002 exec traveler


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Mother's Day! Wearing this to acknowledge my Mom put up with a little Monster back in the day.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I noticed something kinda funny this morning when I put my shoes on. Apparently, I have a type.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210







​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Diabolic Coffee said:


> I noticed something kinda funny this morning when I put my shoes on. Apparently, I have a type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swedish?


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mods, I really love this bezel insert


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Diabolic Coffee said:


> I noticed something kinda funny this morning when I put my shoes on. Apparently, I have a type.


LOL!

Now, if you can braid those laces into a strap...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I will spend this beautiful spring day mucking around in my mucking around watch.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating Mom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mothers Day brunch with the SMPc blue


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pre BBQ swap.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lucerne vintage today


----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Experimenting switching from Photobucket to Imgur as my watch photo host. Photobucket had too long video ads I had to sit through as photos uploaded. I think I like Imgur.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Fatboi_ET said:


>


Evening switch.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not today but just got back from no cell service. Outdoors Smokey Mountains on a 4 wheeler in a rain storm and looked down at time when I walked in and thought this pic was cool.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cchiu (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Trusty Luminox


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful day with the Bulova Precisionist Wilton and the top down.









A six hand 1/1000 second chronograph:
No practical use but so much fun to watch.









*00:00:07.782*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Backyard beer time










Ken


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving it...


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Omega Planet Ocean XL showing off lume... it's dark out!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo fellas, Sea Dragon in the HOUSE!! #Borealis #StrapCodeSE2
*


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Ziiiro was a gift from my significant other last Christmas. Makes me feel special each time I wear it. 
I love the minimalist design.










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ernieBob (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

WeWood Kappa Army


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Van the man and the Bond SMP


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching SpongeBob with the 103.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scubapro Ti 700









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Komandirske for Victory Day.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green








​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina on my favorite Drunkartstrap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








not to break the line

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage 60's Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 Super Compressor










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

World debut.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Laureus Spitfire :]


----------



## citizendive77 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baume et Mercier Capeland Chrono


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Steinhart Nav 47 Bronze


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swap time.
Keeping it Seiko as well as Solar.


----------



## sinic (May 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Love the look and feel ... and think it looks better than the updated model


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil Freelancer:


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko 6309 redo


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko BFK GMT. Still amazed that the second hand hits the indices perfectly.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










-Andrew


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo and baseball. Pure Americana. (Minus the JDM-only thing.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


> Seiko BFK GMT. Still amazed that the second hand hits the indices perfectly.


Cool-looking watch. Owned one previously, but it was too large for my wrist


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Evening switch


Looks great on the mesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Can't get enough of this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switcharoski










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa 1938 on the deck


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steiny today


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baltic Shield on a ToxicNato.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black monster on watchadoo


----------



## sinic (May 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^
That looks great on a mesh bracelet!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rgrthat (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Ohio Moonphase


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS tapestry dial.










Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna!









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Mark 4.5









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This modded TC 5517 Homage on a green Maratac NATO


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Isaac Peral 2000 meters, diver.

A very limited edition boutique watch, from Spain.

*








*Nice evening for all !!*:-!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Terra Nova by the sea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tinitini said:


>


That is a real cool watch. Used to have a green one. Regards.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Well, it's the month of May.

For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....

*Orient Ray Raven*



























Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.









I guess there's always cross country skiing open?








b-)​_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raining in London, but still enjoying this piece.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening change. Heading to my sons symphonic band concert.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My evening watch, Timex Expedition, super affordable, accurate and very comfartable on the wrist.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SuperOcean King of Seas on a stiff shark strap:


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Romain Jerome Space Invaders Reloaded

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Siekoman1477 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brought my newly acquired Sarb035 to work today.
There are not many of this forum favorite around here in Borneo so I'm very proud to have one.
Absolutely perfect for my small wrist and so elegant too. With this I'm now looking at smaller watches. Got the Nomos Orion on my radar.

Just got this last week and it is running well within cosc at only +3sec after three days of wearing








To satisfy my new lust for smaller watches I may have to save a little for this one...
(hope the owner doesn't mind I borrow this pic)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Deville


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's watch of choice in dreary London, 
Oris BC4
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Rivarama said:


> SuperOcean King of Seas on a stiff shark strap:


One of my favourite, have a white dial A17390
regards


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier start today. Have a great day!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Biz trip + TPC Sawgrass


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 8076938
> View attachment 8076946


I wish I still had that watch!


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Avenue of America's Chronograph*



Kurt


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2 with the Sawtooth.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Happy hump day everyone.
From Russia with love.

*70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie*
"Order Of The USSR Ministry Of Defense" 
(Заказ МО СССР).

I switched to this lovely affordable last night and will continue to wear it today.













































At least the sun is out after a snowpocalypse yesterday. Gonna be a muddy day.








Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote and isofrane for today









From last night








Have a good one!

Sent from my S7


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful day out today


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home, Tissot T-Sport 1853 on a black rubber strap


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Scurfa this evening earning it's keep


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch with the new arrived. Zenton B43 on canvas


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## skot777 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








H2O DLC GMT


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


that is a really really nice watch, congrats & regards.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks 

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day in Greece, so a picture from yesterday morning


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is a bright, sunny, hot day in London so decided to wear 
Benarus Morey bronze 44






























regards & enjoy the day,...life too short.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



marker2037 said:


> At the office today


love this watch, enjoy
regards


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega today
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drewstraps on Aerospace Evo this morning


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The Helson is on the sales forum but I'm gonna enjoy it while it's mine!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Nomos Club


Love that club, sure do miss mine!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fantastic addition Simon.



DMCBanshee said:


> Zenton B43


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Graham Chronofighter










Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A very rare perlon appearance.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old Ass Conquest on Jankoxxx shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bluering on a Clover canvas









Lume shot








Have a good one!

Sent from my S7


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Longines diver now, but Linde Werdelin earlier and later. Diver is on Strapsco leather NATO.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just switched from my Seiko to my Armida, I keep my watches at my desk at work so I change them out regularly during the day. keeps me entertained, lol


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale today..,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze and steel Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival: Certina DS-8 Moonphase chrono with Precidrive HAQ movement.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


> Bronze and steel Mokume Gane by H2O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wiamea35 (May 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNK809 on Horween Shell Cordovan #8









Bought this on WUS. And yes, I'm wearing it today with the day/date wrong... didn't even notice until I saw the pic.)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Accidentally kept my work watch on while playing hooky from work.









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love that orange black and grey combo!



zed073 said:


>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Fantastic addition Simon.


Thanks Brian! I really like this one...


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've worn this everyday since I got it 17 days ago, and I'm sure I'll wear it tomorrow too!

2007 OCEAN7 G-1 GMT


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my new Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD that came yesterday. I am pretty pleased with it. I got it at Massdrop but apparently Jomashop, with whom I have done considerable business, has the Air Blue watches on special right now. I think this model is already sold out. It resembles the IWC Miramar Top Gun Wach. I ordered a green canvas strap for it but for now I am wearing it on the strap it came on.









I just took off another watch that I got yesterday (It was a GOOD day). I purchased a refurbished Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183 from a company that sells a lot of Bulova Precisionist refurbs on eBay. I could not be happier. You cannot tell that it isn't brand-new and it comes with a 3-year factory warranty. I think that's better than buying used with no warranty. Apparently Bulova puts in a new battery and checks the watch to make sure everything is in perfect working order. I saved a considerable amount of money buying refurbished.








​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Panerai 305
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, amazing watch, really cool, grail for me.
regards


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good evening everyone. 
I switched to this affordable diver this evening and will continue to wear it tomorrow. 
Pretty sure it will see some river fun this weekend, at least that's the goal.

*Vostok Amphibia 420662*













































Have a nice evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am thinking about keeping this one. I would be my only analog quartz watch. I like it more than I thought I would...but that may fade fast.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's plan, WORK then snooker afternoon so wearing my Prometheus ocean diver. 
Very rare piece.

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Regards and have a nice one.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casablanca Chrono today Cheers


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Samurai Friday


----------



## Lifejoy (May 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OS GMT for Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris for Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seem to be sticking with my Quartz pieces lately...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting an early start to the weekend with the Armida A1 brass


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43 on black canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Awesome patina. 
And a little Led Zeppelin to go with it sure helps the morning drive.



Aggie88 said:


> Getting an early start to the weekend with the Armida A1 brass


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki Friday!










Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FriRay the 13th


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me, and, basically new! I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> New to me, and, basically new! I think it's gorgeous!


nice 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A friend came by with this limited edition bottle of Grey Goose and let me take his Milgauss for a spin


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first mechanical - not counting the Air King my dad gave me 40 years ago - and still a fave.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> New to me, and, basically new! I think it's gorgeous!


Very nice!


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had a great time at TPC Sawgrass, particularly the infamous 17th hole!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Toothbras said:


>


Trainspotting?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> New to me, and, basically new! I think it's gorgeous!


It sure is!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309 for today









Sent from my S7


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Turtle on HD NATO strap









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Military Field Watch T49878 with Weekender strap.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Fatboi_ET said:


> Trainspotting?


Close.....Waiting for a free ride with a hobo lol


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Spitfire Chrono :]


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SNK607


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Zenton B43 on black canvas


That looks perfect,


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> That looks perfect,


Thanks man!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


really cool watch, please post Moore pics of this one. 
Kind regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Classic, stunning, perfect combo.
regards


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New pickup- Omega Sm300. What great size, look and versatility! Today on the Omega NATO strap. Sorry about peeling from a sunburn









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Fox143 said:


> New pickup- Omega Sm300. What great size, look and versatility! Today on the Omega NATO strap. Sorry about peeling from a sunburn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beatiful, classic icon. Is that a watchco by any chance?
Kind regards


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Classic, stunning, perfect combo.
> regards


thanks Brother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes or no on this strap? Since I had it made for my now-in-repair Sinn 103 blue it would be nice to still wear it!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^I say yes


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Prdrers said:


> ^^^I say yes


Double post..
Thanks!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Prdrers said:


> ^^^I say yes


One yes is good enough for me!! ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You have an amazing collection by the way. As I am still going though the backlog of this thread and enjoying it.
regards


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scubapro 500 from 70s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy, grey day...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM Friday at least for a couple more hours. This week has been crazy, I had worked 83 hours as of 3:00 this afternoon. Glad the weekend is here, I'll probably sleep most of it.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> really cool watch, please post Moore pics of this one.
> Kind regards


Thank you. I will.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









I got this and one of its Precisionist brothers (Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183) this week. Both have been kind of grail watches for me because of their precision and their large sweeping seconds hand. They are substantial watches, but not as heavy as my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500. The only thing that I am afraid of is that they both have mineral crystals instead of sapphire glass. I will be careful because I do not want to scratch them. I don't understand why Bulova doesn't use sapphire glass in MSRP $699 watches when micro watch companies use sapphire glass in $200-$300 watches.








​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Yes or no on this strap? Since I had it made for my now-in-repair Sinn 103 blue it would be nice to still wear it!


looks good to me

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko turtle


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient M Force Beast EL06001H.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not enough Eterna in this thread.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My early morning watch and on to bed I go.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



qcjulle said:


> Not enough Eterna in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 8108578


beatiful & excellent watch, used to have one exactly the same, until got stolen in burglary along with my Rolex explorer 2. 
Still gutted........you are right not many people know how good these are. Quality on the par with omega. 
Enjoy. 
Regards


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is my lucky watch, every time I play poker and wear it I WIN, yes tonight is poker night.
Breitling superocean steelfish A17390 
and exellent diver as well.






























excuse the amount of pics, I get Easley exited
have a nice Saturday ....Regards


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE!! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to black bezel on the Steinhart Apollon.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good luck at poker. Just make sure the Superocean stays on your wrist and doesn't end up on the poker table. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> This is my lucky watch, every time I play poker and wear it I WIN, yes tonight is poker night.
> Breitling superocean steelfish A17390
> and exellent diver as well.
> View attachment 8109146
> ...


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger LeColutre Deep Sea Vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the Yankee game last night for my friend's birthday. He thought his daughter was taking him out for a game and a steak until about 20 of his friends and family showed up!

I might be a Mets fan but my Kontiki is sporting Yankee colors.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

Seiko 5 Sea Urchin and a morning beer


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 'new' JLC.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Switch to black bezel on the Steinhart Apollon.


Looks great with black bezel Brian!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Softball, baseball, track and soccer weekend...oh, and yard work in there somewhere. Will probs switch out for the yard work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 8110482


In love with this watch,wow.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eastbaysteve (Feb 7, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 8113778


View attachment 8113786


View attachment 8113818


View attachment 8113834


View attachment 8113842


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope you don't mind seeing more of my new favorite.

Certina DS-8


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki today on a BandRbands cognac strap


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The SNK809 on 20mm nylon


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Incredible rain today. SMPc blue.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oops










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Italian watch, German car


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying the new Everest strap today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Loving this so far. Doesn't have small seconds so I'm running the chrono.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rondina Automatic 22 Jewels
Crab-leg Case
1950's (???) 
(+0 to 15 sec/day )

5 of these for sale right now on eBay - each auction claims that it is "Extremely rare".


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> Hope you don't mind seeing more of my new favorite.
> 
> Certina DS-8
> 
> ...


Oh please by all means carry on sir with that beauty.:-!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









#gotiges
After a shaky start, we finally pulled off a close one last night with a goal kicked after the siren against the Swans.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









And on the other wrist...
Casio W-756 Referee timer for the boys soccer game today.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> HAGWE!! Orsa Monstrum


Very very nice, looks really big........... I am still looking at it. Must be good
Regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Switch to black bezel on the Steinhart Apollon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> Oh please by all means carry on sir with that beauty.:-!


Thanks! Will do.

But I'll never match your photography, your stories, and especially your trout!

I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi is AWSOME. Such a cool bronze. 
Regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It doesn't get much better then this piece. Really nice dresser
regards


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNZH53 with Strapcode Jubilee


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love both of them my friend, great combo.
regards


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday skull night









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> Hope you don't mind seeing more of my new favorite.
> 
> Certina DS-8
> 
> ...


That's stunning!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not wearing a watch post I know. Sat anticipating f1 for some timing of pitstops etc, currently just mucking about.










Good luck Max, Button & Ericsson

Sent from my Vodafone 890N using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seagull 1963 Chronograph
Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Ningaloo Reef on the top of Masada in Israel.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching the sunrise over Barcelona from my yacht, with a case of vintage Champagne and my Celadon Imperial Peacock, all the great necessities of life ;-)&#8230; 

Here's to an awesome weekend friends! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing my watch tan line this morning, its hard to see in the pic, but in person its pretty noticeable. I just haven't chosen a watch to wear yet, too tired.









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Hamilton Team Earth.
*








*Nice sunday afternoon to all!!!*:-!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Black5 said:


> That's stunning!


Thanks! I fell in love with that dial as soon as I saw it.


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Deville 1973


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand old Seiko on a Sunday pm.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rested after poker last night, yeh won only £48 but still on top. My lucky Breitling.
after Spanish GP wearing another bronze
COBRA DE CALIBRE 3






























Enjoy the rest of Sunday
regards.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched from my Junkers to my good old Hamilton.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex T44653 SS Combo: 11 complications + dial that fluoresces @ 150V


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back by popular demand (OK, because I like it and I can't take it off!)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SubC 114060


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





print screen windows 7


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_From one affordable to the next.

Truly grateful for the little things today. Started with this affordable this morning and noted the great lume on this watch.....

*70's Edition Vostok Mechanical watch*









Afternoon switch to my jolly green giant......

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
*

















Enjoy the rest of the weekend folks.
~v~b-)~v~​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa flieger


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _From one affordable to the next.
> 
> Truly grateful for the little things today. Started with this affordable this morning and noted the great lume on this watch.....
> 
> ...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16750 pepsi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Current situation


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP581


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Ocean Green is now Ocean Black Ceramic.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> BevoWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Watchcollecftor21, what's up with the repost of my post? I think one is enough. Thanks for the love though brother. Have a great weekend.:-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 today to end an exhausting but very fun weekend.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny and bright in London. Today's decision 
Seiko atlas white dial, rare now.
Regards.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 3 and still loving the new watch....and today is looking great. Think positive thoughts people, and have a wonderful day ahead.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos at the playground.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3 On Canvas


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Osprey on weathered drunkart canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday! Have a great week everyone









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*INVICTA* 14119.










*Cheers!!!*


----------



## NotAnotherHobby (May 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Luminox..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Delfin on a W&W strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## littleneh (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of getting that one, but got this instead. How do you like it?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Need to do a little work around the house so it's time for a switch to this.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 103 on a Kevlar strap from who knows where...perhaps I have too many straps?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Magnificent Monday everyone.

Bright but very windy day in my neck of the woods. 
I'm sporting my affordable Polish quartz chrono to start the day.

*Vratislavia Conceptum*



























Best regards to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casio Oceanus OC-500


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

За 30 долларов эта вещь может конечно принимают подпаливание.

(For 30 dollars, this thing can sure take a beating.)


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Patriot to start this week, I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A1 bronze on a Gunny Strap today


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pre-dinner swap for me.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A classic daily driver and bonus steak timer!


----------



## viperchou (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Martenero Ace -- green seconds hand on gray face -- on black stock strap.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar to end the night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pam's time


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A fun watch:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Seawolf


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Heading to a customer meeting in the taxi now.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SND671


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tinitini said:


> Zodiac Seawolf


Is that Absinthe? 

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That's just plain pastis : a bit less dangerous beverage :-D


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett DWP


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It doesn't make up for not having my 103 blue, but it is pretty sweet to look at!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stopping for a little lunch treat...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Ningaloo Reef on the Mount of Beatitudes overlooking the Sea of Galilee.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's a fun one... Week on the wrist testing for IW Mag, the FP Journe Elegante 48.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NotAnotherHobby (May 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Tudor Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monster Tuesday


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Solid. You just keep on doin' what you do, *CASIO*.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stressful day, now relaxing. Wearing my faithful ORIS TT1 on an ostrich leg leather strap from Arron at Combat straps.
regards from London.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







.........................Hamilton 9304 Blue Dial


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GO Senator sixties today


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh pic


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FedEx showed up today. First Anonimo, I like the industrial look of it.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch up...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That Anonimo is AWSOME.
regards


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BrianOz said:


> FedEx showed up today. First Anonimo, I like the industrial look of it.


That is cool looking, I love the asymmetrical screws


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At Caesar's Palace this week. Sporting Airborne 1









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Traded my Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro grey dial for black dial with another WUS member


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this watch!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh off the boat. I've got just the perfect new blue ToxicNato for this.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obris Morgan Aegis on a Choice Cuts strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## paolo14 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Evening switch just for the lume of it....

70's Vostok

















Have a nice evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jdreg (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice. Pls tell me what model this is



TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

An evening with my new SARB035, which I'm really starting to warm up to despite my initial reaction.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKXA35


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In a jacket pocket, so not really wearing it...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's pick, vintage ROAMER POWER 8,












regards from London.


----------



## user384h (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bell and Ross 126 M Ltd


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment IMG_20160518_113629.jpg


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H2O Kalmar II for a sunny day


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheers from Atlantic City! (Not a vacation...working here this week). Today it's the S.T. Dupont RAID









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail time today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



dzlvs8 said:


> Nice strap


Thanks, suede ostrich done by Aaron @ Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the morning, Seiko SRP279


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

144 on a Clover strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP779 on a new blue ToxicNato.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good hump day everyone!

It's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner.
What's a dad to do? Get it done, that's what. 
This is how I do it in the BW's casa.






















































Yes, I do brisket and chicken too....













































Yes, everything is homemade including the drunken beans to accompany the meat. I do it all....


















Oh, and there's only one wrist watch privy to do that with me. 
*Casio MT-G
*We're doing it again for my daughter's bday.









I bet y'all have never seen a Casio wrist watch post this mouthwatering.:-d
Have a nice Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in....










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## viperchou (Apr 22, 2016)

A Pulsar Kinetic. My first "real" watch, which my brother gifted to me when I graduated high school so many years ago. Don't mind the date, I forgot to change it this morning lol.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks for the invite BevoWatch, I will be there in 5 min.
jokes apart... Have a nice one.
best wishes.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ah, the good ol' *CASIO *_EF503D-1AV "Edifice..."_

Or, if you prefer the Latin, _Ripofficus Speedmasterum.

_I love this watch...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





screenshot program


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot PRC200


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Quickster, my first Tissot, first cushion case


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks for the invite BevoWatch, I will be there in 5 min.
> jokes apart... Have a nice one.
> best wishes.


_Thank you. Should be a good one. Can hardly wait for dinner tonight. I'm waiting for her to get home. 
Busy girl, straight A student the whole year and no sign of slowing down. 
This is all she wanted for her birthday, a homemade bbq family dinner. 
It's just about done. Meat candy.

















b-)​_


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


This is really nice and very different than the run of the mill chronos. I like it.

Here's one of my unorthodox piece.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _Good hump day everyone!
> 
> It's my daughter's 11th bday and she wants daddy's bbq for dinner.
> What's a dad to do? Get it done, that's what.
> This is how I do it in the BW's ​_


That looks like some good eatin BevoWatch!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Zenith tri-color for me today. Good hump day everyone!


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Blue Ray & plasma.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC right now . . .


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So it's a Tisell for me today and it's new.

Have a wonderful day wherever you are people.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadog13 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM590 on a honey tan croco stap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today another seiko.












have a nice day.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this piece, really nice. I have a white dial one.
enjoy and regards.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sirius Manufacture today
Cheers


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m on Watchadoo


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Brightz Phoenix chrono


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today, but trying the SRP779 on the bracelet.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There was commercial on the telly for a sports drink this morning, and the tagline was "Go Big or Go Home."

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My one and only O. My precious....(for now)


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...stuck in the traffic on an old iron bridge !


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday casual...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Reef Gear Easy Set Alarm


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Thursday everyone.

Heard an old pop classic on the radio by the Vapors yesterday as I was cooking, part of the way back Wednesday music segment.
Turning Japanese.





I didn't turn Japanese but I'm comfortable wearing a Japanese affordable today.....

*Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL*






























































Love this watch.
Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








1st post


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Dayum said:


> View attachment 8170042
> 
> 1st post


Is that an Invicta homage? j/k, welcome.;-)


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch for the new arrived Vintage Swiss Army Diver


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1963 on Lizard





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brass A1









Sent from my S7


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## paolo14 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Game on,GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My el cheapo. But I like it!


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster Vancouver LE


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Quickster, my first Tissot, first cushion case


What's that strap? Really like it.


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I like that pilot! It doesn't seem as tall as something like a Laco


monza06 said:


>


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster Vancouver LE

Not sure how I managed this. Posted above, sorry.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Yep. Still haven't swapped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks/feels like summer's here, earlier today . . .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



drhr said:


> Looks/feels like summer's here, earlier today . . .


Does it not feel like summer there year round? lol.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my new Celadon Imperial


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KtWUS said:


> Wearing my new Celadon Imperial


Stunning


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So is your Speedy!


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNZF17K1


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning from bright London today,
wearing my SQUALE 1521 Satinato, on a ggb strap.












have a nice Friday, regards


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Showing South Korea some love this morning...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Swiss Army


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Trying some of my other watch straps on it and I like it!!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An American wearing a Swiss watch with a German strap eating Japanese food at a place run by Koreans - It's a small world folks


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Made it to another Friday!


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*INVICTA* 9404.


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1000M








Have a good one!

Sent from my S7


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday Fathoms


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_TGIF everyone!

Another rainy spring day in the hood and that's all good. 
Going big with one of my cool affordable today.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820*



































Wishing everyone a great weekend!
b-)​_


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex TW2P723 on Ted Su

















Love not having to set the date.
Love the cassette even more.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying vacation with my wife and my favorite 6139!









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lightweight


----------



## Deonild (May 20, 2016)

First post! new Tissot V8


----------



## btwatches (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

happy friday


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















PAM Friday 5 two 4 on new shoes from Erika


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for the evening...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Now I can enjoy one of these.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aramar Lunar Sky, Rambo says HAGWE!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing ORIS AQUIS date. Blue. On gasgasbones strap






























Regards from London


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dinner time...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*MOMENTUM *_Torpedo!_ (it's more fun with the exclamation point).



















I have two watches by this Canadian company...










...the other being their _Base-Layer_ (nifty sandwich-dial) model. For a well-built and aesthetically-pleasing "grab-and-go-don't-have-to-worry-about-it" inexpensive quartz watch, I

recommend either of these highly. They are slightly under-priced and underrated in my book.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MMW iconik1


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









ZO5523


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Varsity Baseball


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



That_Turtle said:


>


That is sweet, strap and all!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain 500 Fathoms on Hirsch strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Momentum Square 2


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Guess?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Waiting for the train with a can of lager like a true scumbag


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

As I tip-toe through the tulips.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice indeed, regards


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Very nice indeed, regards


Thank you!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Emtee said:


> Waiting for the train with a can of lager like a true scumbag


Haha, sounds like a good way to pass the time


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










007 for a little spring cleaning today. Golf tomorrow for the first time in a long while, hope my back holds out.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Expedition Metal Combo T45211 on JS Strap


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The first full moon for my new DS-8. It was pretty close as received but I was sure to reset it at exactly 1714 EDT.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


>


Love, love, love this watch. And stupid Longines has quietly discontinued it. Finally pulled the pin... Mine should be arriving in a week or two.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Riders up! Preakness time with the Squale.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the surface on the white dial. 
Cheers


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Game time,GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



piningforthefjords said:


> Love, love, love this watch. And stupid Longines has quietly discontinued it. Finally pulled the pin... Mine should be arriving in a week or two.


Congrats. Definitely a beauty. You won't regret it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Regulator today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183







​


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A touch of retro...










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


greenshot


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue On Mesh


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Conquest 39mm


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today combining two of my passions, watches & motorcyles.
Wearing Prometheus Poseidon Bronze, blue/white




























































Apologies for the amount of pics, have a great Sunday
regards. G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love that Oris regulator. Exellent watch.
best regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the Barbos, respect my friend.
regards


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Never too many photos G.

Awesome watch to go with what I'd call an awesome day.
Enjoy yourself and I hope the weather cooperates.
Be safe.

Brian



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today combining two of my passions, watches & motorcyles.
> Wearing Prometheus Poseidon Bronze, blue/white
> View attachment 8200234
> Apologies for the amount of pics, have a great Sunday
> regards. G


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
































Hi, Watchcollector21 ;-)


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Batial Bronze on a Zulu "Bond" Bronze rings from CheapestNatoStrap (converted by myself from 5 to 3 rings).


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Xicorr


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Osprey


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Sunday everyone.

Well, it's easy like Sunday morning in the neighborhood.
The rain has stopped and the sun is finally out. Nice to see lush green around again.
Easy relaxing Sunday once again.

Ea$y affordable pick for today....

*Vostok Komandirskie K-35*









This is how this watch gets treated, it's no safe queen and certainly a blast to wear around the weekend.









River is blown out with all the rain lately so no fishing today but it's nice out, might as well enjoy the green surroundings.









Yeah, easy.








Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 8200714
> 
> 
> View attachment 8200722
> ...


awsome, same idea. Next time will post pics of the Friday night crazy riders doing stunts on open road. I am sure you would love it. 
Best regards.
G.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DTDiver said:


> Borealis Batial Bronze on a Zulu "Bond" Bronze rings from CheapestNatoStrap (converted by myself from 5 to 3 rings).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Modded 7009 again, seems to be keeping good time considering I did open heart surgery on it last night. 30 plus years old and probably never been serviced in its life :-d


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Effluent filter installed with Swiss precision?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for the G. Gerlach Otago On Mesh


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> DTDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Borealis Batial Bronze on a Zulu "Bond" Bronze rings from CheapestNatoStrap (converted by myself from 5 to 3 rings).
> ...


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My citizen panda this afternoon


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's 4:30 and it's still a beautiful pool day by the river. Life's good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*ORIENT*'s (original) _Blue Mako_ is an impressive piece of kit at its RETAIL price ($225).



















When you consider that I paid $107.41, it just becomes wonderfully silly.

The bracelet in these photos (Strapcode's Super Engineer II) cost almost as much as the watch, and it is 
worth every penny. My favourite bracelet by FAR (buy one immediately!).

I ain't never gettin' tired of this watch.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

Yesterday... Took forever to upload


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Circle dial in a square case, looks like held in place with orange springs. And great colours.
Never seen that before. Looks really nice. 
Regards.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I swapped out my Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183









for my Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three 88, late to the game but played a fantastic round of golf with my eldest son hence the late post. Oh, and the round was fantastic only because it was with my son, my score was hideous. Great week ahead!


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

The watch I actually wore today


----------



## jeiarneec (May 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










After seeing the post yesterday I decided to pick up a Casio Ae 1200 and loving it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful Oris tt1, and rare now. Regards


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all, got this one about 10 years back, cheap But runs about +9 sec per day still, without a service or anything.
regards from London.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Brightz Phoenix chrono SAGK003 today. Have a great week!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO today
Cheers


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Monday, Monday... With the INVICTA 8926 OB.*














*Nice week to all!!!*:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Chrono-Matic.....my newest acquisition.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U2 Black









Sent from my S7


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sixty-six years old!

























All original everything, as well. Bought it off a watchmaking student for whom servicing it was a test.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> U2 Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch James! Love that combo ?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


imagur


----------



## masterjedi116 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I don't need the full moon to enjoy this watch -- and this beautiful day.


----------



## kyrow123 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My baby...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Momentum Cobalt Lite on Camo bund for yard work.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just got a new strap for this one, replacing a terrible leather strap it had. Have had this watch more than half my life as it was a 16th birthday present


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Zodiac chrono today










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again. Love this one.


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Monday everyone.

Hope everyone is doing well today. I've been very busy but all in a good way. 
Today I'm sporting my beloved gift from my wife this past Christmas.

*Seiko SARG017*



































Needless to say it will stay with me forever. Love everything about this watch.
Have a nice afternoon everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Lambo The Jambo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


Stunning!! A beautiful Seiko.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 184 :]


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos got the nod this morning, have a great week ahead!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tedwu said:


>


That is absolutely beautiful. You've given me a new Grail!

Please, show us more.

(Love the view too.)


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

Right now!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dish-diving...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Just felt like switching to my very affordable diver for the evening......

*Vostok Amphibia*



























Yup, this will do.









Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeiarneec (May 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








my Omega Seamaster quartz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At work with Tag Heuer Carrera









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reverse panda again today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Accutron Deep Sea World Time


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No apologies. This thing is pretty.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have been wearing this for 10 days


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

And this morning ( getting lots of rotation from my three faves right now, Navi, PAM and speedy )


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Ticino


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Hamilton Navy Pioneer, limited edition 120 anniversary.

*








*Greetings to all, have a nice day!!!*:-!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In love with my Seiko SNE293P2


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Zenith 69' reissue today


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Long distances?
Made in Japan only!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to this today, something bright.













Cheers.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I like the new strap combo, on both watches
regards.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 13









Sent from my S7


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just got this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening change-up


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Recently refinished Raymond Weil tango chrono









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the evening AATOS


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



YellowBullet said:


>


Love it!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guinness and a Phillies game with the Blumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My battle-scarred 3221.30.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Just got this today. Tissot Seastar 1000


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One more pic of latest acquisition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cav007 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The TH to start the early morning. Then sleep


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing Prometheus pirhana on a dark brown leather nato. But that's temporary as having one made.
regards.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking the Deep Blue out for some exploring in the Mediterranean today.



















Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec M18


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8233794
> 
> 
> View attachment 8233802


Great strap and watch! I really like this one.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..again.. Stuck on the traffic with nothing else to do ...my Doxa 1200T Professional...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cav007 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very nice chrono William |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for a big boy... Benarus Megalodon


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for a big boy... Benarus Megalodon


Dude.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mark 4.5 with my other speedy









Sent from my S7


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Radiomir GMT :]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's one from today... and yesterday!


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just my old Helbros

Rolex GMT
Maurice Lacroix CalRet
Tag Aqua
Omega Speedy mk4
LaJour Flygraph
Omega seamaster


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquadive BS 100


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This trusty old girl for some after hours work this evening


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orange County 405FWY traffic .............


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the evening, a simple Tissot PR100 quartz


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on canvas strap







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










So many watches, so little time...


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Winding down the week with my Vintage Accurist Clerkenwell










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## smashie (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DC 57


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















I love this little guy


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No better breakfast than at a place that still proudly proclaims "EATS - 7 DAYS".

I managed to take this picture without my carpool buddy/friend/boss noticing. He already knows I'm nuts -- he doesn't need to know how much.


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Muhle Glashutte SAR Flieger...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Really digging the Commander 300 on the project NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 very nice piece...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying a day off with my Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA46 Black









Sent from my S7


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Resin Combo T41301


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Beautiful piece... Which model is that?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tisell #157...


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's the Seiko SNK809 Flieger. Wearing it for a week now, keeps really good time, went forward about a minute over that length. I'm new to automatics but I'd imagine that's fairly good.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








. Newly rehabilitated Casio EF-305-9AV


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh out of the box... Finally joined that SKX club everyone talks about lol. I guess I'm in the minority, but I've always actually liked the jubilee. It's nice that I only had to adjust the micro and not remove any links as well.


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Texas wine country time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panda Dial with Panda Dog and their both Swiss!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not mine but on my wrist...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sure Happy It's Thursday!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## jeiarneec (May 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Hamilton spirit of liberty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old reliable Sawtooth on this new BeauBands strap that is absolutely perfect and incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Master GMT II today, looking forward to the long weekend. My first son graduates high school this weekend as well so expect some wrist shots of his gift from me.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Just graduated from Hogwarts today. IWC 5001


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Master GMT II today, looking forward to the long weekend. My first son graduates high school this weekend as well so expect some wrist shots of his gift from me.


Did u pick it or did he? Regardless, I'm very curious...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Did u pick it or did he? Regardless, I'm very curious...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He picked but doesn't know it. His younger brother (who is more into watches) has been cleverly picking his brain for the past year. The wife and I thought a vintage date just would be perfect but that's not what he liked. I'll post as soon as the cats out of the bag.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bangkok Hound (May 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion this week:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SpeedTimer


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8253881
> 
> 
> View attachment 8253897


R, very unusual and beautiful piece. Can you give a little background on it? Forgive me if you've done so previously

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> R, very unusual and beautiful piece. Can you give a little background on it? Forgive me if you've done so previously
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Bought this watch via Kickstarter. This orange rubber strap is from my Omega planet Ocean, just playing around here.

More info at this website:

http://www.nezumistudios.com/shop/


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Modded Seiko 5 7009 on black Nato today. Waiting on my new oyster bracelet to arrive.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


Love the second hand tail!


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









*Isaac Peral 2000 meters divers watch, from Spain.

Cheers, nice weekend to all!!!*:-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex T2N348 Elevated Classics


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Transocean Chrono 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A chilled out Friday evening in the mountains with my Celadon Celestial, a true miniature masterpiece with its hand-stitched embroidered silk dial&#8230; Have an awesome weekend ahead friends!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DW-5600BB on composite bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Alph. said:


> View attachment 8259641
> 
> 
> *Isaac Peral 2000 meters divers watch, from Spain.
> ...


This 2000m seems to looks good, do you have closer picture?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Delfin on Clover Canvas









Sent from my S7


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready for the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This morning










This evening for graduation


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



erikclabaugh said:


>


This deserves a full quote re-post. I have a soft spot for vintage Submariners (Rolex and Tudors) such a nice watch you got there!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading to the shore! Let summer begin!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning from BC's wine country


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Vintage Omega Seamaster 600.*










*Nice Saturday to all!!!*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8259025


I love it. Very good looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelinman (Apr 14, 2016)

It just arrived! Day one of the rest of my Omega Speedmaster life ..... My pic won't upload, darn!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*WRUW RIGHT NOW - Wyler*

.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Tropik on a #strapsaturday

















Sent from my S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been a while wearing this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry, have not "valid image" :-(


----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Scout on a Marathon strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One more for the road










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Infidel
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reluctantly sold 2 watches to buy the Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue! Second purchase from Alaina at Govberg Jewelers. I recommend Govberg Preowned highly.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening.


The RW? What an interesting, unusual choice! Now I have to google the specs to see what this watch is all about.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

(New desks at work with little integrated warm-LED lights... just noticed today how they set off the depth and subtle brown of my trusty old Hamilton's dial. Just when I was thinking of parting ways with it... it reels me back in.)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

25th Anniversary screwback DW-5025D


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the train with my GMT


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Opa - "Fought" as a translator in 6 different armies during WWII.
Loved God & the USA.
I haven't met a better man.

Memorial Day weekend so I wear his watch in memoriam.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now my Breitling Colt and hoping the photo comes out.





















...and the photos appear. Thank you tech team


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekender Jeanrichard, I just like it more and more


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Okay it's old but I would like to show it off :-d


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Breitling SO King of Seas


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Exploring the new area I moved to


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H2O Kalmar On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sunday with my FP Journe Chronometre Bleu!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today the good old SKX009.










Just an awesome watch.

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful watch, beautiful day!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday Morning Breakfast


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Many thanks to the tech team for the fast fix of the photo problem.

This one's been waiting.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Baron this weekend
Cheers


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Go Hinch Go


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Midday switch... MWC 300m


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Moe ...

*








*Nice sunday afternoon to all!!!*:-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five 2 four again today on Wotancraft


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breguet type XXI










Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekend mode with my EZM 5 on an Isofrane









Sent from my S7


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

IWC Ingeniuer 3239-4


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Weekend mode with my EZM 5 on an Isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one and the Frane'


----------



## Travelinman (Apr 14, 2016)

My new Speedy with a cigar and a glass of Jameson! Doesn't get any better than this....


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Digging ditches...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drinking drinks...


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








the secret to good wings is smoke for 45 mins, toss in sauce, grill for two on each side. trust me.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just returned from an 8-hour round trip visit to my dad, who flew airplanes during World War II and taught flying. He trained pilots in a Stearman biplane like this (maybe different paint job).









Dad just turned 98 last week and he is still relatively healthy for an almost centenarian and is as sharp mentally as he ever was. I wore my Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L because he was a pilot, but I didn't point it out to him because he is so thrifty that he would think I had lost my mind if he knew how much this watch costs. His father immigrated from Scotland around the beginning of the 20th century and Dad is the proverbial tight Scotsman. It has served him well becuse he still has money after many, many years of retirement. He is my hero.







​


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just walked in the door. Haven't even adjusted the time or date yet. :roll:

Always had my eye on it, decided to pull the pin last week.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



piningforthefjords said:


> This just walked in the door. Haven't even adjusted the time or date yet. :roll:
> 
> Always had my eye on it, decided to pull the pin last week.
> 
> View attachment 8273610


A beautiful watch, may I inquire what is your wrist size?


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

qcjulle said:


> A beautiful watch, may I inquire what is your wrist size?


About 6.5". But it's more flat along the top of my forearm, rather than round.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



piningforthefjords said:


> This just walked in the door. Haven't even adjusted the time or date yet. :roll:
> 
> Always had my eye on it, decided to pull the pin last week.
> 
> View attachment 8273610


That's a beautiful piece, congrats!

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still in love with the simplicity of this...despite the numerous pieces acquired after.










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








seiko5


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















372 on Gunny Caitlan leather.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And once again . . .


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Planet


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sadly, just visiting my wrist for the day, but damn if it didn't suit me.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Memorial Day to my fellow vets and families









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heavy rain all night long


----------



## Simonand (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got back from a long service and repair. So happy to see you again


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue today. Great summer or holiday watch! !thanks to all those who risk their lives for us to protect us!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 St A B on this rainy day..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking a break after an intense 10 minutes of yard work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Loving the shark mesh on this. May be done with the the strap search...


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Tudor BBN on a shark strap NATO


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chillaxing on a Monday night









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from Inner Space


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing is too good for Mickey! Leather NATO strap on him to start my day.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pretty sure one of these says "Aerospace Evo is cool"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Laco Mannheim in the Office today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just received my Casima Solar and it looks very similar to a Casio Edifice. It feels nice on the wrist and it looks and feels very good.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONE A2003 met Tapatalk


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Liked it so much yesterday, wearing again today.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Venator Reticle on NATO Strap Co Submarine NATO....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Squale Ceramica on this very busy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote mod









Sent from my S7


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boctok, New - Dial, Re-Lumed Dial and Hands, Murphy Bezel, Yobokies DLC Insert, Custom Leather Strap


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My F71 forum project Commander 300. Just arrived to my door a couple hours ago.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> SKX-Cerakote mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Mod!


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still rocking the Certina!












Looking to get a leather band because although the bracelet looks good I just don't get on with it.


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Okay I clearly suck at adding photos, anyway to edit a post haha..


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a workday, so it's the Miros ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Reluctantly sold 2 watches to buy the Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue! Second purchase from Alaina at Govberg Jewelers. I recommend Govberg Preowned highly.


love this piece . Enjoy 
regards


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sporting the Monaco Calibre 12 ACM LE today....


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timemaster today.

























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There are any stones - jevels there? :-D


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chronoscope to start the short work week


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shazam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy "Mark 4.5"










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph yesterday and today







​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Let's start the day w this MM on nato



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chilling at my daughter's kindergarten graduation









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa on Ocean7 mesh.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa on bike ;-)


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 184 @ the Top of the Rock :]


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Bronze Moray 44mm (housing 2824-2)... A bit big for my small wrist. I preorder the last Bronze Moray in 42mm (but with the 9015). I'll keep the one that have the better fit.. The other one will be on sale here !


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of those affordables that REALLY punches above it's weight class!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309









Sent from my S7


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Allow me one more since I just got this marvelous piece. I can't help posting pics, wife thinks I have been beaten by some rabid animal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edubassani (May 4, 2016)

My partner for now


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Double-wristing today with a pair of #1970s #vintage #omega Dynamics. (Just testing the gold one after a de-mag). "Wait a minute," you think, "if those are both his wrists, then how did he take the picture?" 









The Time Bum - Exploring the world of watches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter, and /thetimebum on FaceBook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





images upload


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







 My Rado no-crown.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










VC with a new half link installed in the bracelet. It's so much more comfortable now especially in this hot weather. I hope everyone has a great hump day!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baume et Mercier Classima 10214


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


>


Let me join you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for my Anonimo. Had 2 straps made by Steve from Zeppelin craft.
what do you think.


















regards.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Todays choice


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








my work watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My modded Seiko on a new strap courtesy of Brad Holmes...


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


I've not seen that Sinn model before. Do the hands go under the markers or is that just how the pic looks?!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ukal said:


> I've not seen that Sinn model before. Do the hands go under the markers or is that just how the pic looks?!


Yes they do, see my thread here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sinn-809-my-latest-greatest-2228561.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3 On Nato


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ukal said:


> I've not seen that Sinn model before. Do the hands go under the markers or is that just how the pic looks?!


Marker are on the inner side of the glass

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'67 Seiko Sportmatic


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to sneak in a photo before my students get here.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stopping at wegmans for essential weekend supplies.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



galliano said:


> images upload


It's a a1 brass or bronze ??


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

School assembly about to start


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Thursday everyone.
Hang in there folks, the week is almost over.
Please allow me to share my watch for the day.
This is a a special watch to me and truly one of my favorite.

*Seiko SARG017
*




































Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tiger 5517


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This vintage Military Poljot afternoon, love the dome on this one!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another rainy day here


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The fine Gemius Army.
Just look at those sub-dials & weep.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Resco on argyle nato today


----------



## wheeler004 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received my Omega SMPc this morning. Pics just can't capture the color depth of this one.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



redzebra said:


> View attachment 8310282


love this skindiver, really nice. Is this the mayota or the ETA movement. Enjoy.
best wishes.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this one out of my pocket, litterally.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yahtzee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love this skindiver, really nice. Is this the mayota or the ETA movement. Enjoy.
> best wishes.


Here's some info on this Helson Skindiver:

Movement: 24 Jewel Japanese Miyota 9015
Case dimensions: width 41 mm, height 14.5 mm, length 52.35 mm
Lug distance 20 mm
Crown: 7 mm Screwdown
Crystal: Double Domed Sapphire, 5.5 mm thick, inside AR coated.
Water resistance: 300 m
Dial, hands and bezel markers coated with Swiss SuperLuminova C3
Bezel: Sapphire flat

This watch is the previous version with the slightly longer lug-to-lug length of 52.35 mm, compared to the 51 mm in the current offering. It has serial number 051 stamped on the case between the lugs which they have discontinued doing. Got this one used a few months ago while waiting for one with the orange markers and hands to show up. Pulled the trigger on this one with the white and it has slowly become one of my favorite watches.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fantastic strap. Great match.



Watchcollector21 said:


> New strap for my Anonimo. Had 2 straps made by Steve from Zeppelin craft.
> what do you think.
> View attachment 8307130
> View attachment 8307138
> ...


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this old Sekonda on today that I have just finished modding.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










These watches are so much more comfortable on my smallish wrists than their stats would suggest.


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch band for the 01-97









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just back from service--I sincerely hope for the last time this year. |>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 8315658


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing Prometheus pirhana on GGB strap
























have a great Friday.
regards.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the greys with Seiko x Nano Universe JDM, Super Engineer II sandblasted bracelet and Adidas Ultraboost Consortium x Highsnobiety


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just can't help myself - the need to wear this is too overwhelming!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I wear an oldy today :


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Venator Reticle
venator


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Shogun on a vintage olive drab Drunkartstrap for me today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday and today - Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Friday everyone. Yes, TGIF!
Finishing the work week with a strong solid affordable timepiece.
I believe this one is quite underrated. Really love the solid features offered for such an affordable price.
Mine is "new to me" that I picked up on Ebay for $165 shipped.

*Citizen Eco-Drive BN0100-51E aka Promaster Excalibur

*Solid end links









Bracelet extension



























Precise bezel action, screw down crown, bonafide 200m ISO....









Very nice lume just too bright at the moment to do it justice.









Easy reader









So yeah, this is the one for this fine Friday.









Have a great Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## btwatches (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Hoping to catch a little relief from the heat @ 114° today by wearing the Snowflake.

_


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea Urchin


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


> Sea Urchin


Very good-looking watch.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one for me today.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The *PERPETUAL *_R-01...

_











...is lovely, inexpensive and freakishly accurate.













But it is too dressy for a polo and jeans...













...but not dressy _enough_ for a suit.













Seriously, what the hell am I supposed to wear this great watch _with_, exactly?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ticino Ti 47mm on a Panatime leather Zulu 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5 two four PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex T40051 Metal Field on $1 eBay Nato


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bluering and toxicnato









Sent from my S7


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Very good-looking watch.


Thanks. I'll trade ya for your Tudor


----------



## whogotmeintothis (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day for this guy:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 'new' Eterna KonTiki.
It's a little on the heavy side and just about the biggest that I would want to go in terms of size, but the dial and the functionality is top notch!
GMT, Worldtimer, diving bezel and 200m water resistance all in one; pretty nice.


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Ready for the weekend

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m On Nato


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_It's Friday afternoon, a quick switch and kicking off the weekend with another very affordable Timex timepiece.

*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede*


























Enjoy the weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is sharp!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you sir!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to my favorite, the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003


----------



## eacast (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today, my Tag Aquaracer..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

116 degrees outside, Sea Urchin and a cold one


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday with new strap.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just received two Panatime Galaxy straps that I bought on sale and installed the black one (I also bought a blue one) on my Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791. I really like the look. The white sides blend well with the white stitching and I think that together they make the white on the dial and bezel pop.

The watch on its stock strap. It is a quality strap and very comfortable, with a signed buckle.









But I think this combo really makes the watch stand out. I'll likely use the old strap on another 22mm lug width watch because it is a very nice strap, especially considering the price I paid for the watch ($99 at Costco).







​


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gs at home, really nice!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tedwu said:


> gs at home, really nice!


Even at Japan. I've seen way more Rolex and Omega than GS. In fact I didn't spot any GS in the wild for the 3 days I'm at Japan. Of course it doesn't really help watch spotting when I'm with my business host from 7am to 9pm everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago On Watchadoo


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready for summer!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dmmai (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spending the weekend with an old friend.
View attachment 2016 6-4 -- Sub and Song 1.jpg


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orange V-Wolf


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a new strap.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Rainy day wear, Casio MTF E001


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the park.










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*INVICTA* 8930-OB.










*Cheers, nice weekend to all!!!*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks so good on this strap in the sunny weather.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one's getting the most wrist time these days. Especially today, when it will see its first new moon at 2259.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heat index is 98F. Chill on the couch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This watch just pops! In love with it.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mtheard said:


> This watch just pops! In love with it.


Me too!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2nd watch of the day, but I think I'll keep it on through tomorrow - love my Błonie...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris TT1 on a combat ostrich leather strap.
























Have a nice Saturday. Regards.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquaracer on the deck


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

S63 and Sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't keep this thing off!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Have a great Saturday evening!

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















End of the rainstorm


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph







*​


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good night all!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










7041


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hiking Minnewaska State Park trail w my Orange Monster


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Bulova with 2893 GMT. (Also, never trust Internet lume shots, people.)


----------



## karhu (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Staying up late with my first ever chronograph, this Timex/Red Wing! It's a great value and it's fun to time random things throughout the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








GS vs Cavs

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 8338426
> 
> 
> View attachment 8338394
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


Beautiful watch and perfect strap. Enjoy.
regards.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing one of my favourite in my collection. Prometheus ocean diver. Probably Prometheus best watch.






























Regards and have a nice Sunday


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Piloting a 600 wheel horsepower Challenger.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My church watch in church.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Time to hit the beach

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally some much needed rain today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


>


What strap is that? Not a Model 2 is it?


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



furrygoat said:


> What strap is that? Not a Model 2 is it?


Yes, Model 2 Premium.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Yes, Model 2 Premium.


Nice!! Just got mine in the mail, now I just need the watch. Lol.

Hope it's as comfy as it seems it will be.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It was actually warm enough for an outdoor shot today so.....


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

$40 cheapie today.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























50 Atmos on mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















G2-015


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 8340802
> 
> 
> View attachment 8340818
> ...


Amazing mate. Love it even more. Cheer..


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wenger Mountaineer out for a quick drive. It's a tough little SOB.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Down the Ace cafe London again, bikes and cars, what a combo. Hope you enjoy the pics.


























































































Apologies for the amount of pics.
regards from London, Wembley .


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Skinny Rogers said:


> [/QUO
> Love this Helson. Really cool.
> regards.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean7 Kontiki homage today.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## whogotmeintothis (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










656 and polishing off this bottle of Willett 8 year rye on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pool day.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Skinny Rogers said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUO
> ...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drink time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wrapping up the weekend


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday night watch


----------



## Saxaphonst (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Proud owner of a new super oyster from strap code for my skx009, and loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Few seconds to dinner....





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Wrapping up the weekend


LOVE that one. And Rush on the radio is icing on the cake.


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Delfin









Glenwood Springs









Sent from my S7


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Few seconds to dinner....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear. You're torturing those poor little animals. What did they ever do to you?

lol, looks awesome. Wish I was there.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Halios Delfin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taken off 550, the "million dollar highway"?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> Taken off 550, the "million dollar highway"?


Nope  
Top of the ferris wheel at Glenwood Caverns Adventure Park in Colorado (maintain top amusement park)

Sent from my S7


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








The seiko panda


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some sun-powered goodness


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2nd glorious day in London, today Squale day



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







regards and have a great Monday .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

D day watch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I don't like Mondays...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A little Chinese military on bracelet to start the week


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai GMT on new strap to start week.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP779 on a ToxicNato.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Second day for this one. Running +1 spd. I had to reward it with more wrist time.


----------



## starfly (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> Oh dear. You're torturing those poor little animals. What did they ever do to you?
> 
> lol, looks awesome. Wish I was there.


Uhhhh... they were dead when I found them! ⌚

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The M-Technik XII NATO Strap w/ Matte Hardware (Stitched) 22mm
View attachment IMG_4448_r.jpg


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the morning


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obris Morgan Aegis









Sent from my S7


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Obris Morgan Aegis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one so bad

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo on this fab day. Time to switch to summer nato's soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Blumo on this fab day. Time to switch to summer nato's soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Just got mine back from service, I missed it alot.


----------



## tomob63 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My last ball. Master Aviator II that is... Have not worn in over a year. Sad. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue monday


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A tad choppy today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova "Military" for D-Day.

72 years after my father landed on Utah Beach.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


>


Love this explorer 2. Very nice. Mine got stolen in a burglary. Still gutted. But I will replace.
regards & have a good day.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BrianOz said:


> Panerai GMT on new strap to start week.


That is one of my favourite piece of all time. And on my list. Enjoy. 
best wishes


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another manic Monday. Hang in there everyone!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Love this explorer 2. Very nice. Mine got stolen in a burglary. Still gutted. But I will replace.
> regards & have a good day.


Thanks. Sorry to hear about the loss of yours. If my entire collection was stolen, the Exp II would be the first I would replace, without a doubt.

In fact, if I could only have two watches for the rest of my life, I would be quite content with the Exp II and Speedy Pro.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Senator sixties to start the week


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Thanks. Sorry to hear about the loss of yours. If my entire collection was stolen, the Exp II would be the first I would replace, without a doubt.
> 
> In fact, if I could only have two watches for the rest of my life, I would be quite content with the Exp II and Speedy Pro.


I agree, Rolex will be my Christmas present, and the other I lost was my planet ocean which will be replaced next year. It gives me great pleasure looking at yours. Regards from London .


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening shift wear


----------



## RayWatch (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Engineer ii Genesis


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H_







​


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> I agree, Rolex will be my Christmas present, and the other I lost was my planet ocean which will be replaced next year. It gives me great pleasure looking at yours. Regards from London .


Here's something to tide you over!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Senator sixties to start the week


Mm mm mm.


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RayWatch said:


> Ball Engineer ii Genesis
> View attachment 8354578
> View attachment 8354586


I love this watch!

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Got this one in mail 10 minutes ago


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

New strap came today for my SARB035


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rkubosumi said:


> New strap came today for my SARB035


Holy crap, where did you find it? feel free to pm me.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Here's something to tide you over!
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A1 Brass on Gunny strap


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo today. Have a great day!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OM on a CSW strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fossil Del Rey on a super oyster style bracelet.

Love the vintage styling, and the fly-back Seiko VK64 powered movement.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The classic Squale Y1545!

Tim


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tues on Iyonk Rally shoes


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 144









Sent from my S7


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this one in the mail. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko atlas on original seiko canvas strap.







regards.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Super Kontiki on Bonetto Centurini porthole. Like the lighthouse in background?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Premier


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It was vintage chronograph all morning at work but a Solar solution now in the home office.........


----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The Vostok is proving to be the perfect vacation beater


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion 35










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion 35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










El Primero today for a rough day at work, I hope everyone is having a better work week than I am.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








*_​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another dreary day in London, and worse got to work today.
BC4 day date,
























hopefully we all have a nice day.
regards


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good day all!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Venatorwatch reticle with some homemade paracord

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my spanking new Cartier.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


That's a great-looking watch. Was not familiar with that model, definitely will be checking it out!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks  It is Longines Heritage 1935

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy today. Have a great Weds!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing an early Solix. Not sure what year, maybe someone here might know. Blue steel hands.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


SOOOOO cool. Absolutely love this one.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WilyOne (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Casima Solar for me today...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONE A2003 met Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 on a ColaReb strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lunch.










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



aaroniusl said:


> Wearing my spanking new Cartier.


Awesome. Congratulations, it's beautiful! I hope to have one within a year or so.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










MM 300 for the day well half day earlier was the PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rseto06 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Clean and simple

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rseto06 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Was going to wear my SARB today! Yours looks great on the leather strap.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eco-Drive on today (having a sneaky vape as well!)


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R Hump Day









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil Wednesday.


----------



## tunky996 (May 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1979 cushion case seiko 5


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hydrobloke said:


> Eco-Drive on today (having a sneaky vape as well!)
> 
> View attachment 8376674


Did you mod the hands on your Zilla? Or is this a special edition?


----------



## SMB_ (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas for hump day, wearing this watch always makes me feel better. C'mon weekend!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



castlk said:


>


I'm liking Deep Blue but they're too chunky for me. Looks good on you though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








_​


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the Hexa F74 on a mesh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sleeken (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Favourite visodate of mine!


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko day


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all, today is a Benarus day.
























regards


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&M Capeland Flyback










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster Moonphase on Colareb strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Venator Reticle on NSC Brigade NATO

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for a cut with my Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aqua Terra GMT









Sent from my Wileyfox Swift


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice watch and a familiar arm from OF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

But decided to switch to a strap.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this in...a couple days ago.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Classic today.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Yachtman








Black and white lume shot









Sent from my S7


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice watch, @watchdaddy1
I have been eyeing these Zodiac chronographs
Also good to see a familiar arm from Omega Forums


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> Nice watch, @watchdaddy1
> I have been eyeing these Zodiac chronographs
> Also good to see a familiar arm from Omega Forums


Thanks Greg. I could wear this daily & not get tired of looking @ it.
Nice to see u here too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just testing the the altitude of my settee!!


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> Nice watch, @watchdaddy1
> I have been eyeing these Zodiac chronographs
> Also good to see a familiar arm from Omega Forums





watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Greg. I could wear this daily & not get tired of looking @ it.
> Nice to see u here too
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Hey there you lot.


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 8387354
> 
> 
> Just testing the the altitude of my settee!!


Gotta love a sofa feature. The best i can offer is lume shot or time how long i need the exposure to run.   










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Benarus Megalodon


Very nice piece, especially in those colours. 
best regards.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Kind of thinking of selling this one not sure why really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Very nice piece, especially in those colours.
> best regards.


Thanks! I love this beast


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chronoscope today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

German switcheroo!!



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Good food, good company, good drink and a tank (VSA Maverick dual time) on the wrist.


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Works great on Hirsch performance strap


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switcharoo




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R GMT Thursday night out









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this watch!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage 18k Zenith with movement 106-50 from 1947-48.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








_​


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Little bit of modern vintage.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaquet Droz....my latest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Expedition on this insomnia eary morning.


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Except for maybe one day a week, this watch has pretty much killed any resemblance of a rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decided on another bronze today. Cobra de Calibre 3


















have a great Friday.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

10:10 on the tenth ?









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Junghans on Leffot shoes & EDC Sage2 in Ti..
__


Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication......

_


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Venatorwatch.com Reticle on NSC leather

Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Puck and B Boys for a Friday commute









Sent from my S7


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MM300 back on the wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1992 Vostok Generalskie - Factory franken.
I always like the dichotomy of "Made in the USSR" with "Russia" and the Russian flag all on the same dial.


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_This sensible affordable diver for today......

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*




































TGIF!
Have a great weekend everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco :]


----------



## Ossian (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to the Parnis vintage pilot - bonus team umizoomi shot


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reverso tribute US edition


----------



## mlmyers (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still at work here on the West Coast with my Sinn 103 St Diapal.







(and a shameless plug for my web/app company...)


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T-Ball practice with the Dark Knight


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Friday is finally here, and not a minute too soon. 5 two 4 PAM on custom bridle leather from Erika today.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U2 tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Beijing Everest 1.0 on a grey ostrich strap.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos for a busy work day.


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wheels down on Maui, gents! My Pelagos and Heritage Chrono will be seeing some ocean time for the next week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I love this watch!


The more I look at this Tudor the more I love it. i like the grey version as well. Blue..Grey..blue..grey. Amazing watches.
enjoy and best regards


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5 days in. Loving this watch. Honestly don't think there is anything to tempt me to replace/pair it with another until I have the funds for a Black Bay. Even then, I'm not so sure. Maybe it's good enough for me to jump straight to a Rolex 5513, though that will take longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Isaac Peral 2000 meters (From Spain).

*








*Nice weekend to all!!!*:-!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Off the bracelet and on a NATO. For what it's worth, that was the hardest bracelet to come off - horrendous spring bars.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_perro (May 29, 2015)

Vostok Amfibia on a camo NATO. Wish you all a nice weekend!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three 8 Zero


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lets play 2! Watching my sons Championship game with the OM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8400738
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot!!!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Great shot!!!


Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L







​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1987 Seiko 300m 7549-7010 Original owner will never sell this one










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling today. Got the booze got the poker set out, just waiting for the guys. Wish me luck.




































Have a really good weekend, best regards from London.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> [/QUOT
> still makes the blood rush though my veins. Exellent. Enjoy my friend. The very best regards to you.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNZH53


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn EZM 5 - weekend combo









Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one. Had the orange version, but thinking about coming back around for the 021.

Sent from my S7


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday all!







stay cool!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Solid Invicta quartz diver for some detail masonry work today on the fireplace surround. The timing bezel works great for timing adhesive set times. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Three 8 Zero


Sweet!! That makes me miss my 388 that's in Texas for a tune up.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

93F in the shade








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMP GMT. 90 Degrees and a nice breeze.


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Let's go USA soccer!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for the Roots to rock the house.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five 2 four again today on the same strap as yesterday for an afternoon out with my better half celebrating our wedding anniversary.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Never was much of a nato guy but dang they're growing on me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastor (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SNN151


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving that dome


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina DS2 Precidrive for an early morning before going to bed watch.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Osprey on the river today. Two weeks solid on the wrist and I couldn't be happier. 









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail Time on this gorge Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Venator Reticle (up for Preorder) and the NSC Gold Rush NATO

Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossian (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday is typically G Shock day...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16600 today for a relaxing day at home with my daughter.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great shot.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trusty old Seiko Turtle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice shot William!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Too lazy to take a current picture but this has been on my wrist all day Saturday at the lake, and all day Sunday at the neighborhood pool.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Dang it is hot as hell outside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This...









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday afternoon at my acupuncturist's office 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote









Sent from my S7


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a £ 120 win at poker last night. Finished at 5am. Still wearing my lucky Breitling.












have a relaxing rest of weekend.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



That_Turtle said:


> Great shot.


Thanks Bud

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good day for a Black Bay.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot William!


Thanks Simon lots of requests lately for my ink on both arms so a little fooling around w/ pics & editing

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My prayers and thoughts are with the families of the people lost on last night massacre.

Bless you all


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Simon lots of requests lately for my ink on both arms so a little fooling around w/ pics & editing
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I agreed your inks looks awesome...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Back on bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Visiting my panda friends at Panda Valley, the newest panda sanctuary in China. The scenic breeding centre just opened last year in the luscious Mount Qingcheng area, an hour's drive out of Chengdu. On my wrist, the exquisite Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine...

Here's to another awesome week ahead friends! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first "diver".... still ticking 20 yrs later.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Back on bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one is this 001 or 017?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zcorp (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith from 1950



















- Dave


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old citizen


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new Blue Turtle ...just before I switch for a dressier one...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Promaster NY0040


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's getting late here, thought I'd try a lume shot for the first time...


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now it's the awesome Eterna Pulsemeter.








Over the weekend was a mix of the Jaquet Droz, and my old Omega Dynamic. (The Droz is on loan for a week on the wrist review)









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christopher Ward C9 Harrison...


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longine Heritage Spirit


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


Crap, it would appear that my natural OCD tendency failed to pick up on the wrong date!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1









Sent from my S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



martinv76 said:


> Which one is this 001 or 017?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



martinv76 said:


> Which one is this 001 or 017?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


017 it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> 017 it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better. Diashield protected

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good day all. Today Vintage Roamer Power 8...



















200m diver, with internal bezel.
regards.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TH Monaco =]


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brrrdn said:


> TH Monaco =]


Exellent watch. Regards.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Stunning watch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Classical music playing in the background and my Orient Symphony.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Resco Generation II Patriot to start the week.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Exellent watch. Regards.


Thank you


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MarkX said:


> Stunning watch


Many thanks!


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mlacer said:


> View attachment 8433466


Simply stunning!!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brrrdn said:


> TH Monaco =]


100 years from now it will still looking stunning . Classic time piece


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Second pic since landing! The Heritage Chrono enjoying the bay!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Now, with the "Pride of Maui"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Carson P80 for the morning.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all 
todays watch choice Prometheus Pirhana on a GGB strap i had made.



















enjoy the simple things, and grab every opportunity.
Regards from London.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Zero on Toshi leather.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A1 Bras <3

View attachment IMG_4548_r.jpg


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Transocean Chronograph...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My "BCP"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_OCLV (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Déjà vu


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My still very cool OM on a new CSW strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy tuesday


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great day!


----------



## jeiarneec (May 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Invicta pro diver

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stop2go


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Have a great day!


Some of the more "popular" models don't excite me. 
But if there is to be a Rolex in my future, it must be the Milgauss.

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ike773 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> Some of the more "popular" models don't excite me.
> But if there is to be a Rolex in my future, it must be the Milgauss.
> 
> Absolutely stunning!


Thanks. It really like this one. Only 40mm, but fairly thick and very substantial. This and the Polar Exp II are my favorite "under the radar" Rolex models.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










VENATORWATCH.com

The Reticle with Hirsch Rubber from the panatime site...

Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 10 years old baby girl and daddy matching watches, Starting her early. found this beautiful all original CIRCA 1985 automatic Seiko 150m Diver women on fleabay and just couldn't let it go I think I wanted it more than the other bidders .

Nice day everyone


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back from a short holiday to Cape Breton Island.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I had lunch with a friend today and when he saw this watch he stopped mid conversation and said "what the hell is that?"...wasn't a fan lol. Most people don't say anything about my watches so it was strange to receive such a strong reaction.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bremont U2 blue today. A nice little rain storm is starting so the dial doesn't look as vibrant as it could.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mark 4.5

















Sent from my S7


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very cool! I thought about ordering the yellow dial, but I ended up ordering the white dial version on Saturday.



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8440618
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Can't seem to not wear this one ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest watch in the collection. Wanted a tank. This thing is!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Can't seem to not wear this one ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With good reason -- it's awesome!


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










VENATOR RETICLE PVD

Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to relax, with company; Texas hill country style.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Very cool! I thought about ordering the yellow dial, but I ended up ordering the white dial version on Saturday.


Thanks and congrats on the white dial, love it so I got that one too















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Time to relax, with company; Texas hill country style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered that same watch. Dagaz black bay tribute is on the way! Looks great! How do you like it? Where did u get that strap?


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Having a couple brews with the Mrs. Before the luau!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Seiko SBGH037 (62GS modern remake)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

bright Wednesday morning from London.
Prometheus posiden Bronze.


























Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DavidM1 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That would be this one. GT&FQ M002 Bauhaus.


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The Seiko SKA371P1 on a recent holiday to the lake side Italian town of Stresa!

Tim


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43 On Mesh


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early start......










Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot V8


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean GMT black-red










. Wrong date!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Porsche Design P'6930









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I just ordered that same watch. Dagaz black bay tribute is on the way! Looks great! How do you like it? Where did u get that strap?


Love it! Took me a while to build since I had a couple of mishaps with the hands, but finally got it how I wanted it. The SNZH is a great base for this mod IMO.

Strap and deployant clasp from strappedfortime-dot-com, look for bomber jacket leather band. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

While I watch TV.










Tag Ti5 Kirium, Omega Polaris, Longines Hydroconquest, Certina DS Podium, Tag F1, Cartier Tank Vermeil, Tissot Dream, Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub, Laco Augsburg,


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



alexandrov said:


>


Love it! So cool.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hand wound Komandirske on NATO. I guess opposites do attract! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


That gold black speedy is the best i have seen. Really cool.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Zenton B43 On Mesh


This Zenton is AWSOME, especially with the black mesh bracelet. 
Regards my friend.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn EZM 5









Sent from my S7


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready for a much needed car wash.










I've neglected these wheels too long.

Before,










During...










...and after:










Not perfect but it's a start.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



WatchGecko.com said:


> View attachment 8448314
> 
> 
> The Seiko SKA371P1 on a recent holiday to the lake side Italian town of Stresa!
> ...


nice watch, great place, know it well. I built bespoke tepreture controlled wine cellar at Hotel la Palma. Lago Maggiore.
regards.


----------



## TomCen (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> This Zenton is AWSOME, especially with the black mesh bracelet.
> Regards my friend.


Thanks my friend!

Best,
Simon


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TomCen said:


> View attachment 8452858


What on God's Green Earth is that?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With Mr Floyd today... ;-)









































and... something for Mrs Pinky...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> With Mr Floyd today... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8452994
> 
> ...


Very nice piece, and awsome pics, regards


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vacheron Constantin Overseas for hump day this week. I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same watch, better view.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Newest addition...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing this one...really like it.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier today


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Edox Les Vauberts on ostrich today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That Anonimo is stunning, and really cool.
best regards.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing Citizen 8110 aka Bullhead aka Panda aka MickeyMouse.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raining & grey in London today, wearing blue Squale to brighten things up

























have a good day, regards from London.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

White Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> That Anonimo is stunning, and really cool.
> best regards.


thanks for the nod

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sea Urchin...love the Worn and Wound strap!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The lume even blazes in a bright office.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MakoUSA on DrewStraps


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Newest pickup


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A personal favourite, the Vintage BR123 Sports Heritage!

Tim


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail for my eldest daughters HS graduation later today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Trek_OCLV (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Paradise here we come

Good day everybody

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying the new arrived, vintage diver


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hammy today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Enjoying the new arrived, vintage diver


 Nice 1 Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Went vintage (throw back Thurs) with the hand-wound Longines-Wittnauer sporting a domed crystal. I love this puppy...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice 1 Simon
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks brother William


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe on green sailcloth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II today, I am going to have to get this one on a perlon or nato for the hot weather.


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You've seen the watch. It's time to give you a better view behind it. 








High tide.








Cinder's enjoying the view too.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

After some time on the wrist today


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










ZentRa Chrono

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#MURICA


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I'm wearing the Orient Disk which is unique with that rotating hour dial.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

School pick-up. Waiting for the bell / siren / whatever the hell that is.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like I'll be posting twice in a row, since this just walked through the door after I finished doing the school run...









Already posted it in a few different sub-forums, but who cares. I'm excited.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> Went vintage (throw back Thurs) with the hand-wound Longines-Wittnauer sporting a domed crystal. I love this puppy...


Very nice! What's the size of this - 34mm?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The ball & chain has got me antiques shopping with her today. 
Wearing Prometheus Ocean Diver. ( really like this one ) and so accurate to +4 sec per day.






































have a nice Friday, regards from London.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!!  Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Orient Pilot


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

rolling Vintage today. 1978 Seiko A128-5000. Love this watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dagaz Black Bay tribute. TGIF!


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







_​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two different perspectives


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heavily modded - TC 5517


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VSA infantry vintage, stock strap.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster Mark 4.5 today. Enjoy your weekend everyone!










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Love my Cocktail Time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Two days in a row...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1









Halios Delfin from yesterday

















Sent from my S7


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Happy PAM Friday everyone, 524 on DaLuca leather for me today. I hope everybody has a great weekend ahead!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Switch for this tonight, Tartar hmmmm
*







*

And this for dessert
*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438







​


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put my new "speedy-style" bracelet on the SMPc today. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Road trip to my wife's car dealer for a repair.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Maratrac Zulu


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Went with a cult classic affordable for my morning run.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guten TAG




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 Doxa Shark Mod


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golf today. ⛳


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Refreshing after yard work on 93* weather. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the way home from work. Enjoying the back seat for once.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chilling with a light IPA and the Zixen Zulu on a beautiful Saturday in New England


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't come home without taking the dog for a ride!










The closest this Kontiki will ever get to the ocean. (Wrong ocean too!)










Back to the car (yes, the dog slobbered all over the door!)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bowling for charity 
Big Brothers Big Sisters for my Dads company Farmers Insurance.
That's my pop in the center.



















what the Ghostbusters are here










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Wearing my Laco at the beach during sunset today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










El Primero today, looking forward to an exciting round with my oldest tomorrow.


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to my Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








_​


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One more for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milko (Aug 2, 2014)

A new nato is always fun.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to decide which one









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Guten TAG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice tag.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 8483402
> 
> 
> View attachment 8483426
> ...


Another very cool watch and awsome pics again
regards my friend.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Doxa Shark Mod


That Seiko looks amazing, best mod I ever seen. And I have seen plenty.
regards & best wishes


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> On the way home from work. Enjoying the back seat for once.


Very nice, like it on this strap. 
Regards my friend


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> Can't come home without taking the dog for a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another really good watch, amazing quality. 
And pics are amazing as well
regards and best wishes to you.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Bowling for charity
> Big Brothers Big Sisters for my Dads company Farmers Insurance.
> That's my pop in the center.
> 
> ...


exellent watch again and I love it without the date. Good and cool
exellent pics as well. Enjoy.
regards and best wishes to you.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Father's Day in UK. Decided on my Oris Aquis.







more pics later.
regards


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> That Seiko looks amazing, best mod I ever seen. And I have seen plenty.
> regards & best wishes


Thanks my friend! Have a great day!

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old 2 O'Clock Tank Komandirskie


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Very nice, like it on this strap.
> Regards my friend





Watchcollector21 said:


> Another really good watch, amazing quality.
> And pics are amazing as well
> regards and best wishes to you.


Thanks so much!

I always enjoy a look at your amazing collection -- knives and cars too.

Be well, my friend.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Doxa Shark Mod





Watchcollector21 said:


> That Seiko looks amazing, best mod I ever seen. And I have seen plenty.
> regards & best wishes


Modding is a part of this hobby that I have not entered -- mostly because I don't have the patience. I also just didn't "get" it.

Seeing that amazing job, I can now say I get it!


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Yucatan reef diving tomorrow  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Fathers Day! Spending mine at the pool.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Father's Day all!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Happy Fathers Day! Spending mine at the pool.


 Timeless classic


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Father's Day dinner watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I got this mesh bracelet for my 23mm lug Citizen but it wouldn't quite fit. Trying to make it work on the 24mm lugs of this AVI-8.

Really obvious at this angle but not so bad in person.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Father's Day WUS DADS



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



monsieurxu said:


> Visiting my panda friends at Panda Valley, the newest panda sanctuary in China. The scenic breeding centre just opened last year in the luscious Mount Qingcheng area, an hour's drive out of Chengdu. On my wrist, the exquisite Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine...
> 
> Hey--is that a Rolex on that panda, or are my eyes playing tricks on me??
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finishing off my day with this one


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko SKXA35


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing blue Oris
View attachment 8494162
View attachment 8494194
View attachment 8494202
View attachment 8494226
View attachment 8494290
View attachment 8494298
View attachment 8494322
View attachment 8494346
View attachment 8494370
View attachment 8494378
Coldplay concert, amazing, the atmosphere electrifying. 
I live 4 minutes walk away from here, Wembley stadium. Which is a bonus. And 10 min walk from the Ace cafe London. Also in Wembley. 
Happy Father's Day to all


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Hamilton Aqua-Date SC










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...ending the Father's Day with this one:


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Appropriately my dad's old Omega.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Feeling red


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling nostalgic, a Raymond Weil "Sinatra" after watching Finding Dory with the family.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Everest 1.0


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

switch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L on a Geckota rally strap








_​


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5 two 4, happy Father's Day dads!! I hope yours was as good as mine, I have been blessed with some amazing kids!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1
















Taos, NM









Sent from my S7


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail Time on blue crocodile.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Milgauss Monday
*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steiny today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with Kronos K300. Have a great week guys!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor 94210 today -- have a good Monday! :-(


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








honeymoon with the beauty...

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stratos today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pure lovely...

*tips hat...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning wear.


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Tropik on green perlon









Sent from my S7


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

40+ mins in the pool for my morning swim.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Super Sea Wolf


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfect weather here for the first day of summer.
Low 90's.
:-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Perfect weather here for the first day of summer.
> Low 90's.
> :-!


Nice watch and nice strap. 
Regards my friend


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_I just changed the strap on my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L from a 3-hole Geckota rally strap to a perforated rally strap by the same company.

From this:









To this:









_
_ Which strap do you think fits this watch better?_


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MTD-1010 38mm


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> _I just changed the strap on my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L from a 3-hole Geckota rally strap to a perforated rally strap by the same company.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


Both perfect matches for a great watch but #2 is my choice.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Visiting a top-quality caviar farm situated just next door to the world's oldest irrigation system, the 2500 year old Dujiangyan in China's Sichuan province. To match this exemplar of Chinese engineering and ingenuity, nothing less on my wrist than the Celadon Imperial...

Have a magnificent week guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^ Holy smokes, monsieurxu! Have fun with that sunburn!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Junghans Meister Chronoscope to start the week. Only four weeks left until our family vacation, and I can't wait!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival. Nezumi Voiture


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Coffee time!


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the Titanium so far...


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Didn't go out today..but wore my new to me Monaco yesterday


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parnis 200 meter diver watch with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel








​


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tungsten


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full moon.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Transocean Chrono/GMT...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Regines Swiss Diver


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nezumi Voiture


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing screams summer like an orange 300m watch!


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally decided to wear my Dad's watch. Only took 10 years. :roll: Miss you Dad.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



piningforthefjords said:


> Finally decided to wear my Dad's watch. Only took 10 years. :roll: Miss you Dad.
> 
> View attachment 8508346


Your pop had great taste in watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Your pop had great taste in watches!


I _know_, right!? It was his daily wearer for a couple of decades. He loved that watch.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Older pic, but this one today.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Nomos Orion Midnight Edition today










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWW tatoskok


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 on this gorgeous day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Komandirskie K65


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

|>
Beauty Rob. Can't beat that orange.



Robotaz said:


> Nothing screams summer like an orange 300m watch!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's pick SUG Fuse,


























no I am not in the wild, just in the back garden with some asparagus growing, don't know how, and my olive tree. Weeding.
regards


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309









Sent from my S7


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for G. Gerlach Otago on Mesh


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos today on a summer isofrane


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Pelagos today on a summer isofrane


Great combo!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Classic today


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP777 on Bass & Lokes Asa rustic leather NATO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nomos


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheers!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Great combo!


Thanks Simon!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bewutiful!



Spunwell said:


> Pelagos today on a summer isofrane


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

<3



TX-WJ said:


> SRP777 on Bass & Lokes Asa rustic leather NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

mille miglia chrono 1 push...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Over looking HK harbor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing my late uncle's watch. Lanco solid gold. The only real luxury thing he owned, from the 70's and he had it from new. Manual wind, runs about 4 min a day slow. I think it's time for a service. Probably never been serviced.



















Have a great Wednesday


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I didn't know my Seiko wanted to kill me lol


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Atlantik again


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Preparing stuff for 2 days of wild camping with Fam and the Rangeman


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today. Have a good one!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Pelagos today on a summer isofrane


I love that band with that watch! Looks great!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good Day all, put this one on today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching swim practice with the Blumo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geophysic Universal Time...


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Plastic beater for today.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko fakejust / homage









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Acionna on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










#headtoheadcopycat shenanigans









Sent from my S7


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic & beautiful Bell & Ross.
regards


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My grail watch

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stealth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying some Dragon's Well Tea with my Midnight Blue Celadon Imperial&#8230;

Have a wonderful Thursday ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received today, latest addition Bulova 96B158.

Had tried this model months ago and was impressed how it hugged my 6.5" wrists. Really excellent fit. Told myself watch was to file away and purchase at some future date. My wife just so happened to receive a gift card from her employer so she gave it to me on Father's day. Paid a small balance and here's what I got. Just wish it was sapphire. Can't complain overall.







Ou


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II for jump day this week, I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A tough week at work made better by this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










From the bottom to the top of Coba , Maya Riviera

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It's so hot and humid now in HK that I am wearing the JLC less to work and this SKX007 instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not todays picture but this is what I am wearing


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

103 on what looks to be a rainy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The new-to-me Tudor Oysterdate. Need to find a proper strap ASAP!


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Being stalked by a Chinese cat. He must be jealous of the turtle...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I had to choose one to wear this morning. It was a difficult choice.
But seeing that my mom was from Belfast I chose this.
I'm not a football(soccer) fan but I will follow these 2 teams during the Knockout Stage at Euro 2016


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor today


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been too long since I last wore this IWC. My wife 'bought' it for me for our second anniversary years ago. Either that or I bought it and used the anniversary as an excuse...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The 779 on shark mesh


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Have to to go to a job site today. Can't wear anything that I would regret getting damaged.


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today, one of the very few modern pieces in my collection, but still a favorite: Sinn 656


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> _I just changed the strap on my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L from a 3-hole Geckota rally strap to a perforated rally strap by the same company.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


Think I like the 3-hole better on that watch. Both look good though.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


>


Great shot of a great watch!!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Great shot of a great watch!!


Thanks!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Like a scene from "The Shining"


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Bluering on isofrane








Have a good one!

Sent from my S7


----------



## jeffwoos (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

laureato


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the evening


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon swap.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have to say that watch is the most beautiful dive watch I've seen. Simple...classic! I'll have to own one some day!



hoppes-no9 said:


> PO today


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I have to say that watch is the most beautiful dive watch I've seen. Simple...classic! I'll have to own one some day!


Why thank you!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Tropix B


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO senator sixties today. For whatever reason I can't post pictures from tapatalk this evening.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My brand new IWC Portugieser Chronograph!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










N.O.A. 16.75 M006 with ETA 2824-2


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Helgray Silverstone Green








_​


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Tresor YG


----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



dantan said:


> My brand new IWC Portugieser Chronograph!


just beautiful


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

image ru


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all, just received this beautie this morning.



















Have a great Friday.
best wishes & regards from London.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Friday is Diver Day!!!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition...the Nezumi Voiture chrono. Have a great weekend!


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out with the Mrs today

















































Regard from London


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1603 with new lizzard.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest Arrival!!!

Great watch, crummy picture...


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#TGIF


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest acquisition - MWW Westminster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF.....made it through another week.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



IanCognito said:


> #TGIF


Gorgeous. Lovely combo!!!!!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The one watch that I've consistently loved!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obris Morgan Aegis








Have a good one!

Sent from my S7


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Friday. It's Oris day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the beach.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Brand new to me MKii Kingston gilt dial. Pictures don't come close to showing how mesmerizing the dial is. Wowza!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I wore this yesterday but couldn't upload the picture. I just wanted to see if it would load today?

Edit: looks like it worked fine, goofy tapatalk


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Commander 300 on regimental stripe NATO from Zach at Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 857 UTC on Sinn rubber. ☺




























All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMPc on new Toad strap. (Combat straps)


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating the start of the weekend with my Celadon Celestial and its hand-stitched embroidered silk dial, an heirloom for the ages...

Here's wishing all of you a splendid Saturday ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Friday!
lum-Tec M18


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Armida a7 Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eco-Drive today on a Rhino Zulu.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the Squale on the summer nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T.G.I.F.! Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice, Jeff! The Darth Vader of watches!



Grinny456 said:


> Newest Arrival!!!
> 
> Great watch, crummy picture...
> 
> View attachment 8542426


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great-looking watch! The strap looks pretty cool with it.



BrianOz said:


> Omega SMPc on new Toad strap. (Combat straps)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM Friday five two 4: great weekend everybody!!!!!!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434








_​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> T.G.I.F.! Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one!


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Mastercontrol home time :


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Kingston


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your weekend!

Speedy Mark 4.5










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Saturday. Everybody's having fun hanging out and I'm stuck here studying neuroanatomy.

At least I got this guy to keep me company.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing Seiko Sea Urchin at Jakarta seaside restaurant.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> T.G.I.F.! Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never seen one of those before. Strikingly awsome. 
Regards


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> never seen one of those before. Strikingly awsome.
> Regards


Thanks! Rare find for me. S.T.Dupont's French RAID watch. Tool of a watch too.

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Inexpensive quartz but with 2 military connections........









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some nationalist pride today...










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black mako XL


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing Borealis Estoril 300.
































Relaxing with a glass of wine before going out to dinner. Have a great weekend.
regards


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zoretto Indy Bronze


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7265234


Excellent dial. Nice choice.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new and first Seiko!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely love the way the Aquis reflects the light. Thanks @Jlanc!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Defender just in today!









On Clover canvas









Sent from my S7


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Thanks Daniel! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Raven Defender just in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Raven is Beautiful! I love it

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh from a couple negroni's on the patio.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



orangenSaft said:


> Fresh from a couple negroni's on the patio.


I think the BB Red would be the perfect all around single watch for me!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Raven Defender just in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning piece, thinking about getting the brass version, As i have a Prometheus very similar, 
that defender is stunning. Congrats
regards.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PowerChucker said:


> I think the BB Red would be the perfect all around single watch for me!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


It's definitely there for me, once I got over the first scratch. Pool, shower, rarely leaves my arm for more than 6-8 hrs of sleep. Down to one other in the box which I'll be posting soon.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PowerChucker said:


> That Raven is Beautiful! I love it
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One





Watchcollector21 said:


> stunning piece, thinking about getting the brass version, As i have a Prometheus very similar,
> that defender is stunning. Congrats
> regards.


Thanks guys. Only had it a few hours, but so far it seems great. The blue and the grey ones are pretty cool too, but I went with a safe black dial. Lots of choices!

Sent from my S7


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 8555530


that Panerai one of my favourite watches ever. Amazing, beautie, awsome. 
Enjoy. Best wishes to you.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just as relevant as day it was made in 1970.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to Blumo on a navy ToxicNato.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Overlooking the famous Boudin sourdough bakery in San Francisco. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















El primero for me today, and a nice shot my son sent me with his Armida.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Getting my Father's Day present used to my wrist.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Deville...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

vintage longines


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## midnight_watchman (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just fot the weekend..


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronomat 41


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveGee (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Tissot PRS516 Automatic Blue Face


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



SteveGee said:


> View attachment 8561986
> Tissot PRS516 Automatic Blue Face


Where??

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Described as 250g of pure Oris here's my Diver Date Small Seconds.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back at the Ace Cafe London, with my lucky Breitling.





















































































My black Ducati Monster was the worst one there.
best regards from London.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying out the prototype NTH Scorpene. Definitely like the 40mm 11mm case.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Osprey


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Kingston again


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Back at the Ace Cafe London, with my lucky Breitling.
> View attachment 8563122
> 
> My black Ducati Monster was the worst one there.
> best regards from London.


I'd be quite proud riding the "worst one there." The Monster is a modern classic.

Wonderful photos -- make me want to head straight to the airport!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last beach day for the Baltic Shield and I. Back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



SNZF17 on a new NATO.


----------



## AdamC31415 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Speedy Reduced whilst hiking Mount Teide!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> I'd be quite proud riding the "worst one there." The Monster is a modern classic.
> 
> Wonderful photos -- make me want to head straight to the airport!


Thanks Barry, much appreciated.
was a good day. Saw some very unusual bikes today and met some friends I hadn't seen for a while.
got to ride a Harley.
best wishes
Gino


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont in Philly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Defender again today








Lume for days! 









Sent from my S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Destro Parnis for the rest of this Sunday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## croll326 (May 28, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Using the timing bezel on my Blumo to make sure I don't get burned at a kid's birthday pool party.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sea Dweller from earlier today taking a walk to the lake with my daughter. I'm resting up today for an intense work week ahead.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And now using it to time the tri tip and New Yorks on the grill. End to a perfect Southern California weekend. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic 3714-46.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*YO, FELLAS.......STEINHART IN THE HOUSE!!! #OceanBLACK #DLC #BlackIsBeautiful























*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Tissot Complicate Skeleton today!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

About to head to the beach!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I feel gilty for posting this three days in a row but it's new to me and I love it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## midnight_watchman (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying a new NATO strap..


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the beach!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

72 Seiko 6138-0017









Sent from my S7


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


>


Nice shot!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for Aramar Lunar Sky LE On Canvas


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Have a nice Monday
regards


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H18


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got the hookup from Aaron over at Combat Straps. I'm digging the new look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The new arrives need another switch... I love this blue dial!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Diabolic Coffee said:


> Got the hookup from Aaron over at Combat Straps. I'm digging the new look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome Oris Maldives, especially with the strap from combat.
regards


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chilling out today with an evergreen classic... The inimitable Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine&#8230;

Here's to another week of awesomeness to come!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It hasn't left my wrist since i got it, a month ago.
I think i've become a "one watch guy".


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Can't beat orange, rum, sun, sand and sea.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Francois Pralus Ghana 75% Bio and SEIKO 6306-7001 ...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RW Sinatra for Tuesday.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo, Fellas..........Sea Dragon in the House!! #BOREALIS #RetroModernism #Miyota #ORANGE






















*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with this Hexa Osprey


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Put it in the bracelet. It's a fine specimen.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna Tuesday on a ToxicNato.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steiny at Barton Springs Omni Resort in Austin


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another good morning in Seaside !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New trimmer and blower are ready for some yard work later this morning.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale day for me.













Have a good Tuesday, what's left of it.
regards.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newly serviced Chopper...


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to me Turtle thanks to fellow member Tim P. Really really like it! Tim included the Zulu, which works really well, I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Mark 4.5









Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> The new arrives need another switch... I love this blue dial!


Nice pick up! I know the blue watch craving.

Sent from my S7


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sinn 104 showing some lume as I work on the computer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffwoos (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Nice pick up! I know the blue watch craving.
> 
> Sent from my S7


Thanks James! Can't wait to try on different straps.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Opaco 50 Atmos on tan strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Heinz said:


> My newly serviced Chopper...


That is so nice, makes me miss the one I had


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 today, still haven't switched to a nato.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Opaco 50 Atmos on tan strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was right about being a Squale day. You, I and Sikoo wearing blue 1521. Very nice
Regards from London.


----------



## macca323 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS CWC G10


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage today.
1917 Patria in a Fahys Armored case.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with this guy...on a Marine Nationale strap by Erika (http://erikasoriginals.com/shop/watch-straps-ready-to-wear.html.html)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Sundiver 2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jamoss75 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster 300 on my way back home!









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took the Deep Blue Sea Ram (500m, quartz) scuba diving today


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my 'stealthy' TAG today! ;-)


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tangente Datum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO2500D on N80 canvas


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina DS Powermatic 80


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Camo Turtle


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weiss to kick off the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the shark mesh on the prs516


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been trying to sell this for quite sometime and finally gave up. I put it on a BC strap and decided to just wear it. I'm still scratching my head as to why it did not sell I lowered the price, and think it looks great.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 13









Sent from my S7


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting off work early. Who doesn't love that!









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## WilyOne (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New negative display Rangeman, arrived yeserday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Amazing seiko Brian
regards


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today enjoying blue Borealis Estoril on a thick canvas strap




















regards from grey London


----------



## midnight_watchman (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna Wednesday:


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SARB035


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Binnacle Anchor ll working late on a Wednesday night in Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



umarrajs said:


> Tuna Wednesday:
> 
> View attachment 8596730


 Just change me undies....what a beauty |>


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lunch with the kids









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Three 8 eight today back from Panerai service in Texas. Pretty disappointed with the new scratches on the bezel, but at least I can enjoy wearing it again.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Symphony for the evening.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seaside Florida. Breitling Superocean II 44










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Just put this band on this watch. Has had its OEM rubber strap before. I'm liking it, any opinions?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guess??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo, fellas..........Binnacle Diver in the house #Bernhardt #USA #ORANGE















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parnis for today!


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II On Nato


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Three 8 eight today back from Panerai service in Texas. Pretty disappointed with the new scratches on the bezel, but at least I can enjoy wearing it again.


She's a beaut!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> She's a beaut!
> 
> Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


Thank you!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TN kind of day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still enjoying the new arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

Sea dragon!


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still my Rado....almost was the Pam


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jenny Caribbean 300

















Sent from my S7


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montres de Luxe MILANO *Thunderbolt ** today on blue*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good Thursday all







Custom Seiko

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Thursday


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Almost Friday...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panda dial today










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still illuminated after a 50 mins of snorkeling


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changed things around for tonight.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Homemade Seiko. Raided my parts box and made this...


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 10 years old...you never forget your first DIVER










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freelancer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










388 again today


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still enjoying the new bracelet on this one.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SHARK WEEK 
And sharks favourite food TUNA   
1987 original 7549-7010 tuna can









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I think this is an OK choice for the day ?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Summertime!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6306-7001


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cali sandwich day for me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadians.
We celebrate Canada's 149th birthday today. Yes we're that young.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy July 4th weekend! Red, white, and blue for me today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VSA officers. Seriously nice watch for what I paid.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## raulbr18 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Redleg25 said:


> View attachment 8617114


Nice!


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


> Summertime!


Aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh I've gone blind :-d


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last day at the beach!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A badass-looking *TIMEX*_ Weekender _Chronograph. Who knew?



















And, although I am not wearing it today, I have fallen back in love with a watch I got last October, and strangely, I have fallen HARD. Weird. I just got around to calibrating it, and it is running _great_.
Solid, reliable and gorgeous...I'm wearing it almost all of the time now. It's like I got a new watch, but didn't have to spend any money...*PARNIS* (you read that right)!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cowboy boots, scrubs and my Oris Carlos Coste Limited with Orange Rubber strap... And loving every one of them


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Transocean Chronograph/Panamerican Bronze dial...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If it's Friday it has to be SINNful Friday. Sinn 856UTC on vintage Eulit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA46 Black on a Clover canvas strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Canada Day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> Transocean Chronograph/Panamerican Bronze dial...


Without a doubt the most stunning Breitling I've seen. I can only imagine how it looks in person.


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

just arrived today from George Fox of NFW....


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Served me well during my vacation


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










New strap from C&B's black collection. Really liking it with this guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Canada Day everyone!

This one while I scrub the back deck.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Flying high with *SASTEK WATCHES*


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The meal is more interesting than a watch. Guess both.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoyed an early dinner (late lunch?) prepared to perfection with my favorite steak timer.


----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> Without a doubt the most stunning Breitling I've seen. I can only imagine how it looks in person.


Before I purchased this one, the renderings I found on the internet didn't really give me a good sense of the color of the dial. Then I finally saw it in person, and the rest is history. ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Big surprise here, 5 two 4 for PAM Friday, getting ready for the weekend with nine pounds of fresh gulf shrimp.


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy for this July evening:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put this one on for tonight.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*The LUME!!!*









Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Ocean Ghost for Saturday*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Put this one on for tonight.


Great minds think alike GD!!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



castlk said:


> *Ocean Ghost for Saturday*


Really good looking Chicken Wings you have there!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the bar before an art show. Favorite Islay scotch to enjoy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*OCEAN BLACK IN THE DAMN HOUSE!!! #DLC #STEINHART 




























*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My brand new G Shock in work ?









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chilling in the sun with a nice glass of something


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Essential driving gear:


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Second day in a row with the AT


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Mitch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P-51 to kick off the holiday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A few days in Budapest with my bronze Anonimo.
Have a great weekend. Regards


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn EZM 5
















HAGWE everyone!

Sent from my S7


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Transocean Chronograph/GMT...


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn'n Saturday


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armisda A1 brass for golf today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Sinn EZM 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same watch and strap combo 4 days in a row. Unprecedented.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Love this!


Thanks bud! Been saving this combo for the weekend!

Sent from my S7


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Matchy matchy Geckota strap on v-wolf


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this fab leather strap from Cincy Strap Works. Love a great product at a good price - I'm a big fan of value...and they sent me Skittles. Starburst too, but my daughter ate them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow...fantastic.

:-!



thejames1 said:


> Sinn EZM 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Great week end watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's getting late here...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Longines MC and a book on this beautiful Wisconsin day.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Working on a Saturday :-(


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Speedmaster Pro circa 1970 with 1970 Plymouth Superbird at Coffee and Cars, Houston. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier this morning, nice cool ride to Huntington Beach. Happy fourth weekend everyone!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sitting here doing nothing so why not another pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took a lot of willpower to resist adding a blue dial to go with this one in yesterday's Kontiki madness.










Damn, forgot to change the date!


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Italia 1 - Germania 1 FORZA SQUADRA AZZURRA FORZA ITALIA!!!!

HAVE A AWESOME AND SAFE 4th EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMERICA STAY UNITED STAY STRONG


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Momentum Cobalt Lite for patio cleaning chores.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch.


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















































































Asphalt diver. ;-)


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A lovely Saturday afternoon with my beloved Celadon Imperial... Enjoy the weekend friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good thing this baby can take some heat, it's HOT in Texas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Old reliable today for chores around the house


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning watch...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 8628962
> 
> 
> View attachment 8628970
> ...


 Great look Athaya , how fast did U get it after order it?

Cheers


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A couple of classics.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I know it's a bit of an unusual colour but it's quite versatile and fun to wear..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










OVM 1.0


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Geckota strap on a zodiac


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good lume on the Blumo for a red eye to Cancun with the family. Adios suckers, see you in a week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Carson P80 for Sunday morning services.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


Ahhhh


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday Morning









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Burnham










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bright day from London, today Oris tt1 on a black ostrich strap from Combat straps



















regards & have a relaxing Sunday


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

How about some Tudor day lume?


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Montbrillant Datora is on the wrist today. This one actually combines features from two Breitling models from the 40's: the Datora, and the Chronomat (Breitling's original "circular slide rule" watch, which was later adapted for aviation purposes as the Navitimer)...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sunday 
Cheers


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec chrono edition


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday, strela with perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weather is not participating for an intended pool day.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a rare sunny day in Old Blighty...

















Damasko DA38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Zodiac chrono










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back home visiting the family, my 8 year old nephew has bought into the oversized trend, even against my SF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There you go for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8634466
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strap works grrreat!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beater on a hot sunny pool day

Hope everyone is having s great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wakmann 









Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Chinese tank kept me good company during yard work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for Regines Diver


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

sorry, I didn't change the date ;-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Roof maintenance time


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!!  Part 2 +++*

Evening switch up to the ALT1-C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pool Party time










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My fiend's watches on my wrist


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breathe taking view with trusty watch.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R Vintage 126. Have a great 4th!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am too new without enough posts to put up a picture. But I was gifted a Seiko 5 by a member of EDCF.
And on a rubber black strap it is on my wrist. I'm posting this at the end of page 10.
I dearly love the diver watches. I think my favorite at this point is the Pepsi Bezel Seiko!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wearing this watch which has special memories for me today. This is my first watch and its also a watch which my wife gifted me when we were still dating back in 2005.

It is nearly 11 years old (changed batt thrice) and still going strong. Although I don't wear it as much now, but whenever I wear it, it will bring back many good memories!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## curtisl1982 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Puck









Sent from my S7


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Water and Sun.............happy 4th.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 4th of July to all!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Visodate. Picked it up to complete my swatch group collection but I actually really like it.










Tag Ti5 Kirium, Omega Polaris, Longines Hydroconquest, Certina DS Podium, Tag F1, Cartier Tank Vermeil, Tissot Dream, Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub, Laco Augsburg,


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the Fourth, I'm going with the SNZH53 on shark mesh.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 4th!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchdudeman said:


> Strap works grrreat!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PRIM TV ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> The Montbrillant Datora is on the wrist today. This one actually combines features from two Breitling models from the 40's: the Datora, and the Chronomat (Breitling's original "circular slide rule" watch, which was later adapted for aviation purposes as the Navitimer)...


That is damn good looking Breitling right there. 
Is it a recent issue or vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue(strap) Monday









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> That is damn good looking Breitling right there.
> Is it a recent issue or vintage?


It's a relatively recent issue (I purchased mine in 2014), but the Montbrillant Datora series is no longer in production.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just received this Titanium 2100 today


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 4th. .... fun with the kids









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MURICA!!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Red, white, and blue for the Fourth. Happy Fourth of July!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Red, White & Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aviator wrist 00 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

I hung out in the $12-$30 dollar watch range for a while. I happened to have some cash and some time and I walked into a Pawn Shop. I saw this Aviator in the case not running and with $65 on the price tag. The original strap was on it and just about to break.
I asked if that was the bottom dollar. I got it for $50 +tax. A battery and this very nice black leather strap took the rest of a C-note. It runs maybe 2 seconds fast in 24 hours.
I would not buy another chrono. But it is rather entertaining to watch the little "propeller" spin.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 4th July, 
Oris BC4

























the buckle reminds me of an aeroplane seatbelt clasp. 
Snooker night. Playing in a team tournament. 
Regards from London.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Great day for a beater - running all over with intermittent downpour and possible thunder shower, is enough to switch out the vintage Bulova for this "icon".


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Big Date for the big date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's never a blue Monday when I have my cherished Celadon Imperial on my wrist&#8230; Friends, here's wishing you all an awesome start to the new week ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Red, White 'n Blue! 










Happy 4th everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 4th of July!










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On top of Devil's Postpile.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA46 Black on an olive isofrane









Sent from my S7


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Osprey On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Damasko DA46 Black on an olive isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful combo James, the green of this Isofrane is stunning!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








something I've been. Itching to try on since SIHH

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Monster/Grey NATO


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## kirandx (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jump hour










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rick.rg2 said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to reply to your PM, but it says you have elected not to receive PMs from members or are currently not allowed to do so. ???


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Only a tan mark this morning, ran out in a hurry and forgot to put one on. 
What the heck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Melbourne Hawthorn checking in 5 pm Manchester UK !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Sitting here doing nothing so why not another pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing nothing is underrated...


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running a preliminary time study at work, so of course....


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Hamilton Pan Europe Chrono in black.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My favorite watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swiss army...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> Only a tan mark this morning, ran out in a hurry and forgot to put one on.
> What the heck
> 
> 
> ...


Been there man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AT 8500 :]


----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brrrdn said:


> AT 8500 :]
> 
> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k165/ranm19/watches/20160705_150706
> 
> that's gorgeous!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1 today









Sent from my S7


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3 eighty eight to start off the work week


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely gorgeous. Perfect colour combo.



Aggie88 said:


>


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> Only a tan mark this morning, ran out in a hurry and forgot to put one on.
> What the heck
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! What were you thinking?!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> OMG! What were you thinking?!


Rectified the situation with the Deep Blue Master 1000. 
I'll be wearing this guy for the next two weeks on my beach vacation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Experiencing some extended power outage at the moment. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> Rectified the situation with the Deep Blue Master 1000.
> I'll be wearing this guy for the next two weeks on my beach vacation.
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choice! Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chilling with the wifey after a long day's work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A recent score.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With my giant Graham










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquis date DLC


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old faithful today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying blue combo on Hexa Osprey


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LOL...wrong date.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks good from here Simon.

:-!



DMCBanshee said:


> Trying blue combo on Hexa Osprey


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That would be a home run!

As before...great photo.



bracky72 said:


> A recent score.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Transocean Chronograph...


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Trash_Gordon said:


> Fortis Cosmonauts
> 
> View attachment 8658098


I like this! Case size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


_*I want to wind you like an animal...*_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got both the watch and the *Hadley-Roma*_ mesh_ bracelet for under thirty dollars (saved about fifty bucks) right before Christmas...



















That is today's wearer, but I just got this...










...in last week. I am surprised by how much I like these tough, inexpensive watches. Quartz pieces aren't supposed to have this much personality.

The mesh on the first one makes it for me, and the chrono just looks badass. If you ain't got one, I urge you to do so.

The _Weekender_. Not just for weekends anymore. In fact, *TIMEX*...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Looks good from here Simon.
> 
> :-!


Thanks Brian! Love this strap for $2...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'77 Seiko 6309









Sent from my S7


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New watch gecko NATO strap. First time with a leather NATO. Still figuring it out. I might snip some of the length down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks killer on that strap.
Very nice piece.



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Looks killer on that strap.
> Very nice piece.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deciding on a strap

















Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hammy today


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this guy yesterday! Brass Raven Defender....don't know why there isn't more love for this watch! It's pretty awesome!


----------



## CREX (May 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rio 2016 limited Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on a CSW leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on a green Daluca nylon Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This beast. Love this one.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Meshy meshy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> _*I want to wind you like an animal...*_


I really like these - what are your thoughts? Is there an anti reflective coating?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Now that looks gooood!
I was never a big mesh fan in the past.
But after acquiring a couple I am now a huge fan of them.



Ruggs said:


> Meshy meshy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> Deciding on a strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ended up wearing this because I didn't wear my other watches since I got the Seiko









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas for a Wednesday that feels like a Tuesday


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AAAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!! Looking at my post and noticed that there is no bezel on my Speedmaster!!! What is up with that??? I remember "dinging" it off a railing a couple days ago, but I looked quickly, and though looks OK. I guess it wasn't!!!



horrij1 said:


> Running a preliminary time study at work, so of course....


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Committed sacrilege and put the Monaco on a bracelet. Actually love the fit/feel!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New brown leather strap picked up today from my local watchmaker. Support local watch business!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drink up.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Not enough wrist time


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max188 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko SNN cushion on a Di-modell Jumbo


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



max188 said:


> View attachment 8664906
> 
> 
> Seiko SNN cushion on a Di-modell Jumbo


Badass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Still the same my other watches now get no wrist time as IMO this is the nicest watch I've owned 
And a incredible 60th birthday present

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus pirhana

























have a nice day all.
regards


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early morning swap to the Hammy on Helmut.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Ceramica on CSW strap. 8am swim practice!
 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtasch (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hanhart Pioneer TachyTele


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Just the old SKX


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

:think:









;-)


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










BRAAND NEW! Yay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega AT :]


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a Superocean kind of day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

old ass 196o Timex Skindiver



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting tired of wearing my most recent acquisition every day for a week or so... Should I flip it? :-d









Switched to an old favorite today:


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1959 Hamilton Accumatic.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first hand-wound watch. Or actually the second since the first one didn't have a working chrono minute register.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The monster that is the 'Stargate'.



Mitch


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This 6309 with a fresh BC flat vent strap








then 









Sent from my S7


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was gonna wear something else today so I wouldn't post this watch again, but then I discovered that I didn't want to.

Getting such a kick out of a watch this, erm...cost effective is pretty cool.





































EDIT: Hey, my thousandth post! Yay, me.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freshly arrived OM Rubber trying on Hexa Osprey


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celadon Imperial Peacock in Barcelona, with Gaudi's La Pedrera and the idyllic harbor in the background.

Have a great start to the weekend guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

High-intensity titanium Seiko for some shopping....I do love me some shopping



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8668970
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Definitely on my short list this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap. literally never wear this one and it might need to go soon ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










216570 today, this will serve as my vacation watch this year


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This beast just came today!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back home to papa!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*






























​


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



qcjulle said:


> My first hand-wound watch. Or actually the second since the first one didn't have a working chrono minute register.
> 
> View attachment 8672306


Glad it worked out for you! I'm loving mine.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hit happy hour with my wife...rum punch, honeyed jerk wings and a VSA Maverick dual time...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Story Book ( first LEFT odest 1580) and...story Watch... 









;-)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning:


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U2 in a traffic jam... ?










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U2 in a traffic jam..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3 On Camo Canvas


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Working on my laptop with my all titanium seiko sportura

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtasch (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Rather large watch on rather large forearm


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 10 on a W&W strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## Tknmn (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Seiko SRP779 for me today.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have a feeling I'm going to be wearing this one for a bit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new Laco flieger. It may be sacrilege to put such a watch on a bracelet, but I think it matches really well, and I really dig it!


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nuclear Mickey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Beautiful. I love that dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINNful Friday. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two of my loves - Orient Bambino and mangoes


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Alathea said:


> Nuclear Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't seen poor Mick get nuked like that since Andy Warhol was alive.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am beginning, starting today, a 22-day voyage of discovery.

I will be posting my watches in the daily *WRUW*_? in alphabetical order!_

So, please join me for the very exciting first day of this pointless exercise.

Please remember to keep your head and arms inside the ride at all times,

and, as always...*No wagering!*

Our odyssey begins with a familiar favourite, the *CASIO *_Edifice _Not-Speedmaster.




























That was exhilarating, wasn't it, folks?

We can now all look forward to en edge-of-your-seat, white-knuckled

next three weeks.

Until tomorrow, my unwittingly captive audience, I bid you _adieu... _​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


I am admittedly not a Seiko fan but this is really nice! Was the picture filtered in any way and what is the reference?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Here it is Friday again and I'm wearing my 5 two 4....... again. Probably not the most comfortable of choices as the mercury reached 94F today but I love this one and enjoyed every sweaty moment. HAGWE!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE errbody!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kicking off the weekend..... Bremont ALT1TUDE SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This right now


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










2nd day wearing my new Eterna 4 Hander

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Armida A7 on a late Friday evening in Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I am admittedly not a Seiko fan but this is really nice! Was the picture filtered in any way and what is the reference?


This watch is somewhat difficult to photograph, as it's hard to capture the true color of the dial, which is a beautiful shade of emerald green. The photo in question is not filtered, and captures the color of the dial with a fairly high degree of accuracy. The model is the SBGE021, which was issued in a limited edition of 150.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Torpedo time.....shopping for a new CAGE certified
Good weekend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This for most of the day.




























Just replaced the battery in this.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shiny, shiny


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

About that time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this 114060 last week and I'm already thinking of my next acquisition. What's wrong with me? Hamilton Khaki King, Jazzmaster, Steinhart Ocean One Bronze, Ocean OneVintage Military, Nivrel, Archimede, Stowa, Aevig Huldra (the sequel). What to choose. Oh my!!! Horologic fever.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thegrahambo said:


> Beautiful. I love that dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks it's amazing how the slight angle difference looks like a different dial

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


FN fantastic Jim

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I am admittedly not a Seiko fan but this is really nice! Was the picture filtered in any way and what is the reference?


you don't know what yr missing my friend,Seiko make a top notch piece esp. Grand Seiko's. I put mine in line w/ any big named timepieces.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 St Sa:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dull and dreary rainy day so this to brighten things up a bit.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chris ward c60 300 today for a rainy day in Manchester UK ( for a change ) !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The only watch I wear now !!! I just love my 60th birthday present

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> you don't know what yr missing my friend,Seiko make a top notch piece esp. Grand Seiko's. I put mine in line w/ any big named timepieces.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I completely understand, they just don't appeal to me, even the revered "snowflake" and goodness knows I love a white dial. No offense meant just weird personal preference


----------



## kirandx (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rare one. Vintage Rado Golden horse

















Sorry for the low light pic


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Beast with nato strap adapters









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> FN fantastic Jim
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Much appreciated, William! ;-)


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LHC


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bulova Accutron Deep Sea 'b'
1971 and still going strong. 
Watching Wimbledon

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tan Daluca NATO on SRP775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Relaxing aka doing nothing on this sunny and HOT Sat morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That is a beaut!

Sent from my S7


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 10 and a drunkart strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> That is a beaut!
> 
> Sent from my S7


Thanks Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I completely understand, they just don't appeal to me, even the revered "snowflake" and goodness knows I love a white dial. No offense meant just weird personal preference


No offense taken Brother. Try 1 you won't be disappointed

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Schofield prototype beater









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steady yourselves.

Pour yourself a drink if you have to...

It is DAY TWO of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

Today, we have what must certainly be my most modest wrist adornment:



















...the *CASIO *_F-91W_, AKA the "terrorist's watch." It, uh...tells the time!

Take a calming breath, people. There is nowhere to go from here but _UP._


----------



## Desert89 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



montres said:


> View attachment 8690114


_Quite an eclectic and brave watch & band combo... Post more of your choices! Your individuality is to be admired._


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> Steady yourselves.
> 
> Pour yourself a drink if you have to...
> 
> ...


Wow, that is modest, and...well modest

Love what you're doing Keith, great idea.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Banks


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seems to match the color scheme of dojo well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the Limette strap


----------



## mac44 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chilling on a Saturday. Have a great weekend everyone.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor =]


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Switched to the Armida, I haven't worn it in awhile because I wanted to sell it, but figured I'd put it on this afternoon.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytime watch, SRP279 on BC rubber straps.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vantage 7733



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> On the Limette strap


Nice!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambo The Jambo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new Tudor Black Bay Bronze, purchased today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient President


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't get enough of my Seiko

























Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Lambo The Jambo said:


> My new Tudor Black Bay Bronze, purchased today
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival: Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today after working around the house.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Navitimer on black calf


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> Steady yourselves.
> 
> Pour yourself a drink if you have to...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I can wait for Zenith?

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





free upload image


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ML Ponto S Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one for yard work.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's almost 5 o'clock somewhere....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BR


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sporting a beater Android T25 quartz while doing some yard work.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Lambo The Jambo said:


> My new Tudor Black Bay Bronze, purchased today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations looks good-on-ya

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

not sure about this one..


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sofa surfing  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt Corsair 1.0 #SwissETA


----------



## midnight_watchman (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ncmoto said:


> not sure about this one..


I am not a Rolex expert but this one looks almost like a fake


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LLD on new NATO









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giroxa Old Diver


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 655...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Constantly grabbing this one .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just switched to a Crown & Buckle NATO.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Just switched to a Crown & Buckle NATO.


I love that watch!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNZG09


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Porch life.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







switch


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Lambo The Jambo said:


> My new Tudor Black Bay Bronze, purchased today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! what size wrist do you have, and how's it wearing if you don't mind?


----------



## billr (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from a long time ago in a galaxy far far away


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#SundayFunday

@ Texas' wine country.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wake the neighbours, kids, because it's DAY THREE of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*_!!!_

Sadly, on this Christian day of rest, I am wearing and posting a watch that does not encourage sloth
in the least...

The endlessly useful and tough-as-nails 
*CASIO* GW7900B-1 _G-Shock

_



























This is my second *G *in almost fourteen years, and the only reason I'm still not using the first one is because the integrated SS
bracelet failed. Fear not, though, my buddy took that watch from me, removed the bracelet altogether, and velcroed it over
the non-working clock in his old-ass *TOYOTA *_Camry_ where it is still telling the time even as we speak.

I really dig *CASIO* as a wristwatch manufacturer, as dollar-for-dollar their products are consistently unbeatable. They will be 
getting dough off of me until the end of time, so long as they basically just keep on doing what they do. I am a fan.

Also, this model *G* is sported on the wrist of Dr. Jackson Avery on _Grey's Anatomy_. Have you seen the watches the doctors
wear on that show? *IWC*s and *ROLEX*es and *OMEGA*s, oh my! *IWC* is so prominently featured that I have begun to suspect
they are slipping the producers of the show money under the table. So when I saw Dr. Avery sporting my *G* on many occasions,
it confirmed something that I have always suspected...

I could _totally_ be a doctor.

Welp, that's it for today, folks; it's been real.

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



midnight_watchman said:


> I am not a Rolex expert but this one looks almost like a fake


 LMAO....Duno man???? looks legit it looks like a real RULEX :roll:


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote

















Sent from my S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna on a ToxicNato in my happy place.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex YM Tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chris Ward c3 Malvern checking in from Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing worse than having to shop on Sunday. 

New Helmut strap on the Zilla.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


>


Tudor is making a remarkable come back. Great looking watch man.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just changed to this Bernhardt Hendricks sheriffs dept watch number 34 out of 35 ever made !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three 8 eight today, after a relaxing Sunday, looking forward to a great week ahead.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Regards & best wishes.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Swapped out the bracelet for a nato.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm really enjoying this one. Dare to be different!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Oscarman (May 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing an Omega Seamaster 300 Chronometer, pretty much as the one posted before my post but with the original bracelet.
I bought this watch less than a week ago. Only God and myself know how I feel about it.
Cheers.
Oscar


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today, Prometheus Poseidon / blue













regards & best wishes from London.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Ocean 1 Black #Steinhart #DLC


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Brightz Phoenix chrono


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to work


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting the week with the Geophysic Universal Time [more photos here]...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..again... Stuck in the traffic ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice in the sunlight


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great combo.

:-!



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today, Prometheus Poseidon / blue
> View attachment 8710554
> View attachment 8710562
> 
> regards & best wishes from London.


----------



## cmtasch (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice Simon.
Is it new?
I don't remember seeing it before.



DMCBanshee said:


> Kronos K300


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today we have a seminal, not-to-be-missed episode of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order *(day 4)!!!

On this fine Monday, I have the pleasure of wearing an affordable
so well-liked that it has attained semi-legendary status...

This is the final *CASIO *(for now) of my collection, and it's a right
crackerjack, it is:





































Good to 200m, good bezel action, screw-down crown and unbelievable build-quality for the price...the _MDV-106_ is 
every bit the bargain that so many (myself included) say it is.

I got mine for thirty-seven dollars right before Christmas, and double that amount would not be at all an unreasonable 
price for this watch. Hell, I wish I'd bought two of them at that price.

Yet _another_ *CASIO* triumph, go figure. I love this thing, and do not hesitate in the slightest recommending it as a
grab-and-go quartz or a daily beater.

That is it for today, you kooky kids! I gotta go do actual work now.

Until tomorrow, my fellow addicts...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINN 103 St A B on the SS bracelet.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherFella (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My blue dial Arctic Raketa on a NATO. (possibly a touch sacrilegious, but I think it fits) This was a recent acquisition and I enjoy it immensely.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Very nice Simon.
> Is it new?
> I don't remember seeing it before.


Thanks Brian. I got this one 3-4 months ago.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Daluca horween NATO on srp 775










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Black Forest strap for the Apollon.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After work switch to the Sinn U2 SDR.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Dude. You've got a fantastic collection, maybe one of the best I've seen on here (to my taste anyway). Have you got pics of them all in one place on WUS?

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



humphrj said:


> Dude. You've got a fantastic collection, maybe one of the best I've seen on here (to my taste anyway). Have you got pics of them all in one place on WUS?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Thanks No but here's the closest I have























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks No but here's the closest I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now,that is what you call a proper collection. WOW. 
you made my day.
regards and best wishes from London.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gunny ammo strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> New Black Forest strap for the Apollon.


that Apollon, is one beautiful piece. Absolutely love it.
regards my friend.


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

J-D


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks No but here's the closest I have
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very cool


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Drak said:


> J-D
> View attachment 8715066


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A lovely dinner of cold cappelini and langoustine with veal ossobucco and saffron risotto, paired with a fine vintage from China, my beloved Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue

Have an awesome week ahead guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Glashutte Original Senator sixties to start the work week.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Glashutte Original Senator sixties to start the work week.


Love that one.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> Love that one.


Many thanks!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Very pleased w this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Breitling Avenger Blackbird

Jose


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> now,that is what you call a proper collection. WOW.
> you made my day.
> regards and best wishes from London.


Thanks Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lovin' this gunny ammo strap on the homage Seiko....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



monsieurxu said:


> A lovely dinner of cold cappelini and langoustine with veal ossobucco and saffron risotto, paired with a fine vintage from China, my beloved Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue
> 
> Have an awesome week ahead guys!
> 
> ...


a fine Italian dinner to go with your fine Celadon imperial. Enjoy.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









(EDIT: It's the end of the day here and I only just realised I forgot to set the date on my watch this morning.) :roll:


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Tuesday from Plymouth Massachusetts









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival! Tactico TC2


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scubapro 700 Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Damasko DA38 that's just been upgraded to the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your day.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO Sixties chrono


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> GO Sixties chrono


   1 of the best looking timepieces of all time. I'm green w/ envy

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just picked up my 903 from repair in Frankfurt. Happy to have it back!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another week, another plane. Dallas this time with my Blumo for the flights and Grandpa's vintage Seiko Quartz for the meetings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Colt Quartz today sporting the new to me rubber strap.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Defender today









Anko was yesterday (got too caught up with the Anko thread to do a WRUW post)









Sent from my S7


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Prince Date :]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko ahoy!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> 1 of the best looking timepieces of all time. I'm green w/ envy
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you sir!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New kid on the block today


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Howdy! You are in for a rushed and hurried treat today, as it is DAY FIVE of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

We have, on this fine Tuesday a watch given to me by my dad, who obviously 
thinks I'm still eight-years-old...



















Now, there's nothing wrong with a _Mickey Mouse_ watch; that castrated rodent is an American institution. I remember *LORUS* made some that were quite nice (and 
had Mickey's hands telling the time the way God intended).

This is not a *LORUS*. Truth be told, I put this under "D" for _Disney _because nowhere in or on the watch or its box/other materials is there a name. Seriously.

But, I am posting ALL of my watches, so I ain't skipping any.

One thing that bothers me, though, is that my dad didn't make the simple connection that, were I to identify with *any* _Disney_ character, it would be _
Donald Duck_ .

And yes, I am aware of how disturbing that is. That's...that's one angry duck.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for Hexa Osprey On Isofrane style


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Macro


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bingo Night on Block Island, RI with my 775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Stowa today. Cheers.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Artego 500m


Dayummm!!

I love this one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Dayummm!!
> 
> I love this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! One of my keeper for sure...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Starting to really like it but rather duplicative from my Seiko so it may have to go eventually

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



1911s by Baer, grips by Kim Ahrends, watch by IWC, hand painted strap by Santoni.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Symphony


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gward4 said:


> New Stowa today. Cheers.


What a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> New kid on the block today


New pickup? Congrats


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of 299 ever made.

























a keeper for sure. 
Regards & best wishes


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#A1


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> New pickup? Congrats


Yes sir, thanks!


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Planet


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Transocean Chronograph...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

94210


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico TC2 again


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 8732778

View attachment 8732786

View attachment 8732794


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec M18


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Welcome to a magical DAY SIX of...

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

It is short and sweet today, folks; it was pretty, so I bought it...



















See ya tomorrow!_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 3 of Block Island vacation with the 65.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO today.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Srp775 on Daluca Kelly green Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Precisionist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko land shark on gunny strap..gonna be moving this piece shortly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fel2718 said:


> Seiko land shark on gunny strap..gonna be moving this piece shortly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice. White atlas, I would keep as very rare now. I have 2. White & blue.








Regars


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> PO today.


still looking amazing. Very cool.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Cool watch, cool BMW 1 coupe, really cool pics.
i think you must be a really cool dude. And you have the weather. 
regards my friend


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> nice. White atlas, I would keep as very rare now. I have 2. White & blue.
> View attachment 8735938
> 
> 
> Regars


Looks great on that strap! I know they are super tough to find, but I am not giving it enough wrist time, we'll see I guess!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Original Benarus Moray Dart dial










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On yellow gator


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wife said i am not well, that I have an ADDICTIVE personality, that I was addicted to watches, cars, motorbikes, straps, knives, wines, etc etc.














I looked at her eyes and said that there's only one thing that I was addicted to. 
She replied. Ooohhh your so sweet.
i said. And that is MONEY.

Dinner is TAKE AWAY TONIGHT & the rest of the week, for me.
hope you guys have a better day.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Wife said i am not well, that I have an ADDICTIVE personality, that I was addicted to watches, cars, motorbikes, straps, knives, wines, etc etc.
> View attachment 8736146
> View attachment 8736178
> 
> ...


I would say "beginners mistake"!! ???

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 10 on a Clover strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

CW...


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor ll working late in Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vacheron Constantin overseas for hump day this week. I'll be posting from the beach next Wednesday!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> I looked at her eyes and said that there's only one thing that I was addicted to.
> She replied. Ooohhh your so sweet.
> i said. And that is MONEY.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the couch my friend!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Commuting home with this German beauty. The Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Wife said i am not well, that I have an ADDICTIVE personality, that I was addicted to watches, cars, motorbikes, straps, knives, wines, etc etc.
> View attachment 8736146
> View attachment 8736178
> 
> ...


The dog house will learn ya

LOL

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Wife said i am not well, that I have an ADDICTIVE personality, that I was addicted to watches, cars, motorbikes, straps, knives, wines, etc etc.
> View attachment 8736146
> View attachment 8736178
> 
> ...


we have the same disease -strap wh**ing





''I love the smell of leather in the morning''

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> we have the same disease -strap wh**ing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still ill need more!!!!!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brown Croc.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Oris Aquis w/ green ceramic bezel and grey dial. Loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Wife said i am not well, that I have an ADDICTIVE personality, that I was addicted to watches, cars, motorbikes, straps, knives, wines, etc etc.
> View attachment 8736146
> View attachment 8736178
> 
> ...


So, in response to being told that you spend too much money, you are going to waste even more of it by 
eating restaurant-prepared meals every day? You'd better make friends with that couch, my man, because
you are going to be seeing a *lot* of it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LOL but thanks for the kind words Gino ... I'm just a happily married retired guy who's life couldn't be better.

Family first and then cars, watches and photography. These are my passions.

The BMW 135i is a blast to drive but my 1971 Z28 gets my adrenaline pumping just a little bit more.





Watchcollector21 said:


> Cool watch, cool BMW 1 coupe, really cool pics.
> i think you must be a really cool dude. And you have the weather.
> regards my friend


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fantastic collection Gino. Oh and best of luck smoothing things out with your wife.
Perhaps flowers are in her future.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Wife said i am not well, that I have an ADDICTIVE personality, that I was addicted to watches, cars, motorbikes, straps, knives, wines, etc etc.
> View attachment 8736146
> View attachment 8736178
> 
> ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo Fellas, ScorpionFish in the house!!






















*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi guys, 
on a serious note. Family always first, then everything else, I have never spent money on watches, cars ect,ect, unless there was lots to spare, after providing for them. Been married a very long time.
Actually we celebrated after the tiff with some rather good wine. Because a tender I put in last month in Budapest was A big YES.
2 weeks work = a years pay......




















after I showed my wife the pics Watchdaddy put up.
she smiled and said us BLOKES are all the same. 
Cheers Guys.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Fantastic collection Gino. Oh and best of luck smoothing things out with your wife.
> Perhaps flowers are in her future.


Thanks Brian,
all ok on the family front. 
Always enjoy your collection and pics
regards Gino.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> we have the same disease -strap wh**ing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend, you have an amazing collection, watches & straps.
and thank you for posting
after I showed the wife your pics, she SMILED and said we are all the same. 
Cheers.


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Going to my girlfriend in Massachusetts until Tuesday. Needed to take one that would fulfill all needs. Here's what I'm taking:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak & Oscar on GGB NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I bring my tool watch to the office today ..appropriate for the weather (hot, really hot, wet (humidity), and a lot of chances of thunder..).. Perfect watch !


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Thank you my friend, you have an amazing collection, watches & straps.
> and thank you for posting
> after I showed the wife your pics, she SMILED and said we are all the same.
> Cheers.


Thank you Brother And that's why I posted that pic that should help you get out the dog house

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico TC2 for another day


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anko today









Sent from my S7


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still in Palm Springs w/ the Benarus










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> Oak & Oscar on GGB NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sandwich dial!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OVM v2


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Midday swap.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8742226
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not many cleaner looking dials than this or the Explorer II IMHO.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot PRS516


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










45yr old bulova accutron deep sea 'b'

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Vulcain always gets the nod on top five visits.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Victorinox dive master 500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Avi-8 Flyboy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tudor Black Bay Blue. Just got this one on Tues. Glad I could grab a rose logo, retro curved text dial before the new ones all got away. Hard to explain how great it looks in person. Pictures don't do it justice. Dresses up, dresses down, goes with a suit or shorts. So good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for the 5 sport









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fel2718 said:


> Victorinox dive master 500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also have an orange strap in the mail that I can't wait to get on this...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Going to my girlfriend in Massachusetts until Tuesday. Needed to take one that would fulfill all needs. Here's what I'm taking:


Excellent choice Jay


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three 88 for the last day of work for at least a week maybe longer. I'll be sending posts from sandy beaches soon


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Better late than never...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for bright colors...


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

As is my usual pattern... The newest acquisition gets the most wearing time! 

Breitling Chronospace automatic today:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DAY SIX of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Watches in Alphabetical Order*!!!

is upon us!

Now, Keith, you might say, "Because I have a mind like a steel trap, I remember that yesterday was that pansy pink* 
FOSSIL* of yours. Going alphabetically, how can today _possibly_ be *CITIZEN*?"

Before you go blaming America's public schools, I have an explanation that will explain everything satisfactorily.

This is the watch I bought on *amazon *_Prime Day _and it just arrived!


Item(s) Subtotal:$112.99Shipping & Handling:$0.00Prime Savings:-$33.90-----Total before tax:$79.09Estimated tax to be collected:$5.54-----*Grand Total:**$84.63*
​









...and I absolutely love it _immediately_. It is my very first *CITIZEN *(sure took me long enough), and aside from the strap,
which will be replaced with a brown *HIRSCH* very soon, it is exactly what I wanted. I might like the size (39mm? In this 
day and age?) best; absolutely the perfect size. I am extremely pleased with this product, especially for the micro-price I
paid.




























All right, I'm not gonna go on and on about a product with which all of you are probably familiar (and if you ain't, my advice is _get familiar_),
but I do love the thing...

Anyway, tomorrow, we will be back on track with real alphabetization. You can relax now.

Here's a hint: Tomorrow you have a "K" watch comin' atcha!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

4th day of my Block Island vacation, so far loving this place, despite the fact that they charge $12 for a stick of gum!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Scurfa diver one after the last late shift for the week in Manchester UK !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








TGIF


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo again for the return flight. If this pace keeps up, I'm thinking I deserve a Baume et Mercier Dual Time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

At work...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Francois Pralus Colombie Trinitario 75%  and ETHIOPIA SIDAMO KILENSO MOKINISA "GUJI"


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

1st generation Corsair in the house !! #SwissETA


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Edox Les Vauberts today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

CW C600


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Is there a watch in this picture???



DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF!! Boschett Harpoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Grinny456 said:


> Is there a watch in this picture???


What is a watch


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Matching!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It's a Kemmner Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Not the sexiest but does the trick and is sturdy for work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 5 of our Block Island vacation. Squale for the beach.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cressi Shrouded diver









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!

Speedy Mark II today



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Custom horween leather Zulu on the Seiko today..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my S7


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## kleemo (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My not often worn Halios Tropik B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterpro (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newly acquired watch for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The missus and I taking a pit stop today on our long drive.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ZO2303 - love this thing


----------



## cmtasch (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Orange Sumo


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A full week with the Speedy, loving the croc strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oh, boy, we have hit the one-week mark of my exciting series...

* Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order *!!!

Today, we have a watch that genuinely surprised me with its solid build
and (gasp!) accuracy. For thirty-seven dollars, this *KOMANDIRSKIE* by 
*VOSTOK*...










...really earned my respect and clued me in to how much I like hand-wind only models.

The applied Arabic numerals, flawless dial-finish (really!) and the instant date-change at
midnight do an admirable job of making me forget that one could buy this watch with a *Ziploc*
bag filled with random coins.

I wear this Russkie _quite _a bit and so it has taken a bit of a beating, but she ain't let me down yet!










This *KOMANDIRSKIE *really is a watch that I feel like I don't have to sell too hard.

I mean, really...For under forty bucks, why the hell _wouldn't _you buy one?

I'll see you watch-crazed folks again tomorrow...

*EDIT: * I have laboured all-day under the delusion that it is the 16th. I hate when this happens, especially
when this watch has no "quick-set" date, nor can you go backwards (*NOW *I start talkin' smack about this
cool little tank of a watch), so I have to go ALL THE WAY AROUND again to the 15th.

On a positive note, tomorrow is gonna feel like a free extra day, like a leap-year I didn't see coming. Dammit.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to me Bremont MBII


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Aqualand diver on a dark blue IsoFrane!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>


Very nice combo
cheers.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


>


Brother William,
again you show impeccable taste with this beautiful NO DATE version of the Legend Diver.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating the start of the weekend with my Celadon Celestial "Duo of Swallows"... The embroidered silk dial of this masterpiece is entirely hand-stitched based on a Classical Chinese painting...

Here's wishing all of you a splendid Saturday ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I was wearing it before I took it off...


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New bonetto Orange rubber on the Dive Master 500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Phantom


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fel2718 said:


> Victorinox dive master 500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the dial on this one!!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Cressi Shrouded diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That thing is amazing! I love it!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


> ZO2303 - love this thing


It is really nice! Is there some kind imprint on t he dial?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PowerChucker said:


> Wow! That thing is amazing! I love it!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Thank you sir! It's one of my favs on the Watchadoo bracelet 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just took it out of box  my first bronze piece.









Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lots o' lume!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


> ZO2303 - love this thing


I will have one of these on my wrist one day. My favorite Zodiac 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PowerChucker said:


> It is really nice! Is there some kind imprint on t he dial?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Yeah, the hours are engraved in the dial.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

An Orient and a plate full of E. coli


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chrono in action ...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#SeaDragon #Borealis #StrapcodeSE2


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

K300 On Isofrane


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tasty food. A tastier watch.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P51 on Drew Canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 857 UTC this afternoon..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dagaz modded SNZH55 on Cuda rubber strap this very very hot morning!









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 on Maddog


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Daluca Zulu on Seiko srp775!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Aquascope today, great summer watch.


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Signature Series Courageous BL5440-58E Ditched the weird bracelet and paired it wit this Aquaracer style rubber strap. Super underrated piece!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKX007J today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a hot, sunny day


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus moray 44 on original Benarus rubber with titanium buckle, to match crown and case back.

























and the all important Lume shot from the darkest corners of my sitting room







Best wishes from London.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

While I post this picture of this silly hobby we must remember how precious life is and my heart goes to the families of the victims and witnesses of this vicious terrorist act in in my homeland.
Stay strong France










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos on turquoise isofrane for the first day of our vacation, lounging by the pool. I have a feeling I'll be wearing this one a lot over the next week


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gear for today - a couple of discontinued German titanium beauties. Sinn 157 Ti Ty and Contax S2 titanium film camera.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Whoa, nelly! It's DAY EIGHT of the emotional roller-coaster ride I like to call:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

Today we journey to the land of free health-care, wonderfully violent ice-
based sports and Justin Beiber...Oh, er...just focus on the first two.






Brings a tear to your eye, don't it?

I really dig the watch company *MOMENTUM*. Calling their wares "good for the money" is doing them a disservice.










These bargain wristpieces are tough, _not _just "tough for what they are." I'd like to get one of their autos soon.

This model, called the _Base-Layer...

_









...has a lovely sandwich-dial that I did not manage to capture at all (hey, I'm no Reno) and a little ticking propeller that I fell for.










For fifty bucks, this grab-and-go quartz is a show-stealer. The lume isn't worth spit (my only gripe), but when I re-lume this sucker,
the sandwich-dial is gonna look _otherworldly_!

That's it for today, my online mates!

Stay tuned...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running errands with the TC2


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Superocean II 44 for date night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just got this today. The quality is insane for the price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is sexy
The tactico tc2...
Thought I quoted it!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watches > Pokemon Go


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One more shot of the Breitling Superocean II 44 of the night...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










For a night out with friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

A needed something that can withstand a beating so I pulled out a tank - VSA Maverick


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Submariner


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This has been catching a lot of wrist time, I think it is the easy to read dial and no seconds hand I like.


----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Good morning!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Good morning!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Post wedding sit down on Block Island. OM for the beach later...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trident on shark mesh


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With my son at the wheel in his 25yr old Eunos V-Special. Top down in sunny Bristol, UK.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch with Orient Pilot for a Banshee ride


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the way to Disney World with the fam. Vacation!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


> Yeah, the hours are engraved in the dial.


Hey, I just made a trade for a Zodiac sea dragon zo2224, what are your thoughts on that model?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II this afternoon


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Huddle up, kids! It's time for another explosive episode (DAY NINE) of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!!!

*I liked Canada so much yesterday that I've decided (well, the alphabet has, anyway)
to stay there. Here is my other* MOMENTUM *watch, the _Torpedo_:*










*I bought it ($50!) off of a fella who bought it, wore it a couple of times, and decided it wasn't for him (all the marks on it are mine).

I like the mint-green hour-markers and while I am not usually a fan of watches that display the date the way this one does,what can I tell ya? It works on this piece. 
Also, *MOMENTUM *puts the most comfortable _NATO _straps I've ever worn on their watches (the guy threw in a Bond strap, as well...fifty bucks!).

Basically, it's tough, accurate and cool-looking and I like it very much. It actually gets comments when I am out and about, which I always enjoy.
*









*This will be, regrettably, our last day in the great White North, so I'd like to buy you all breakfast at *Timmy Horton's.

*See ya there (and see you tomorrow!).


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A restful weekend spa getaway with the Celadon Imperial Peacock&#8230; Here's to an awesome week ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PowerChucker said:


> Hey, I just made a trade for a Zodiac sea dragon zo2224, what are your thoughts on that model?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Nice! I remember bidding on the sea dragon chronos but never winning one. They're great fun watches and the yellow dial will make a great summer watch. Congrats!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_This very affordable.......

Vostok Amphibia









Good grill diving watch....









It's getting there.....









...and we're golden.








b-)​_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Behind Wembley stadium wearing Oris.









































































The bikes were even better.





















































































Apologies for the very long post, amazing day from Wembley. Inc stunt riding competition and stunt driving competition.
hope you enjoy the pics.
Cheers.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AT on the river today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Matching the skies over Melbourne this morning...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ending the night with the YM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic - 3714-46.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















My 13yo ran the 000 through its paces today snorkeling, base is indeed ace!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the quartz beater for brake job duty. New rotors today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _This very affordable.......
> 
> Vostok Amphibia
> 
> ...


That is beautiful. What bracelet is that?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> That is beautiful. What bracelet is that?


Thanks. Vostok 18mm bracelet from Meranom.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today going to wear 2 watches, one during shopping trip and the other for relaxing this evening.































have a nice start to the week.
regards from hot & sticky London.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

... again ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pinion watch co.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool looking lume just in a dark morning hallway


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello vacation! Ahhhh!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New goldfinger Zulu on the Seiko srp775.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I wanted something with green in it and Prime Day proved to provide a good reason to make the move. If you can't tell by the reflection, the shirt matches the watch.

Turning nice watches into fashion items. hahaha

Omega AT Golf.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> That is beautiful. What bracelet is that?


Are they solid links?


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sixties chrono today


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Classic today.


----------



## ernieBob (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The trustworthy workhorse for now


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Drew Strap for the ML










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giddyap! It is DAY TEN of:

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts his Collection in A*__*lphabetical Order*_!!!

What can I say about the *ORIENT *_Mako _that you haven't heard?










The first time I saw the _Blue Mako_, it actually freaked me out. Years earlier, I had drawn a sketch of what a diver designed by me would
look like. Save for the day-crown at 2 o'clock, the *ORIENT *_Mako _WAS that watch; I mean, it was so very close that I could scarcely
believe it. I wish I could find that sketch, y'all would be like, "Daaaaaaaamn."

So, obviously, the _Mako_ has the looks I wanted, I was not, however prepared for the amazing quality of the thing. You shouldn't be able to 
buy a watch this nice for $107 (its historical low-price up until about eight months ago). I love you, *amazon*.

I have since replaced the quite good bracelet it came on with the terrific *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_, which is now my favourite 
bracelet of all-time (get one!).










Beautiful (oh, that blue starburst dial!), tough as nails and respected by the watch community at-large, the _Mako_ is one of my favourites, as
it actually lives up to the hype. My original _Blue_ _Mako _has been single digit accurate right out of the box, and I have put this poor watch
through hell since day one.

In short, I dig the original *ORIENT *_Blue Mako_. I dig it hard, baby!

That's all the time we have for today folks! Although I'm sure that DAY TEN exhausted you, I'll _be back tomorrow_ (how menacing)!!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid-day switch


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

another day another dollar


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five 2 four today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Got this for Father's Day. Today at a quick tea date with my wife, she said, take a pic of your watch and the tea - we'll call it "tea time". I almost cried...she's coming around to love watches...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I have a NEED for SPEED (Master)...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Like that M1 Brian, in particular with the orange.
> regards & best wishes.]


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What a perfect combo. 
Very nice.

Stay cool. A nice COLD pint would sure help. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today going to wear 2 watches, one during shopping trip and the other for relaxing this evening.
> View attachment 8779890
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronomat Airborne...


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well it is Tuesday....1st time back on the bracelet in many months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Father and daugther.. ?










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this gold finger Zulu strap from Daluca...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Too beautiful Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Meetings in the AM before hitting the beach


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking in the morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same new Golf, but on an Omega NATO (I got this for my BA Speedy). Changing the bracelet on a brand new watch will always make you a little twitchy.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New leather NATO for my LLD









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full moon tonight so I have to go with my first (and only) moonphase -- not that I need an excuse.










Dwarf peach tree out front keeps the squirrels happy in the summer. I don't remember the last one we tasted.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This watch told me the time as I was stuck on the Tappan Zee Bridge after a crane fell on it.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time for a new ride.

McCabe on a BeauBands Celtic strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos on orange isofrane so far today, for a refreshing dip


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko day














regards from hot London


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

time to loose some weight


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Was away from home for five days with only one watch. So I'm very excited to be back to put this one on. I love the purple hue in certain lighting.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got the "custom" Tudor Ranger style bracelet on today.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mark II today










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Speedy Mark II today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing shot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to work with the Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP775 on a black ToxicNato.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










#20dejulio #itscolombianotcolumbia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










a thing is a thing not what is said of that thing


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been feeling bad for not wearing my other watches since I bought a Seiko so here's something for a change

















Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

;-)







​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*











Panda panda panda panda


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hide the children and the women-folk!

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order* (DAY TWELVE...Sweet *****, really?)!!!

...is rollin' into town.

Today, I humbly bring before you a polarising watch (well, brand really). I give you the *PARNIS* _Moon-Phase_...










I did my reading on *PARNIS *before the purchase; so much so, that after a while I decided to tally up the approximate hours I had spent reading about the brand,
and using the American minimum wage as a guideline, ciphered that I could have bought a really, *really *nice food processor with the sweet paycheck that I
was _never_ going to receive.

That was it. I kinda said to myself, "You are being nutty. The goldarn thing only costs $105." Yes, I give myself little pep-talks to achieve clarity from time to time.

So, I bought it and even commemorated the event with an [unboxing](PARNIS Moon-Phase - Album on Imgur).

"Pleased" is not the right word to describe the product that I received. So, I am gonna go with "shocked." The dial, even under a loupe, is nearly flawless, and the 
Arabic numerals and hands, while not actually heat or chemically blued, are close enough for my liking. Also, the finish on this watch is worlds nicer than it has any
right to be. The brushed areas of its stainless steel case are even and consistent, and the polished bezel is free from any noticeable scratches or defects (well, it
_was_ when I got it, but I wear this watch a lot). Even the stock strap is good enough to keep.

The movement, a *Sea-Gull *_2528_...










...(image stolen from the WWW) can be found in a costlier Sea-Gull [piece](-SeaGull USA), but luckily,
I like the design of mine so, so much more (it's the perfect symmetry, y'all).

It ran 15 seconds slow a day right out of the box...










...which isn't terrible, but I like fast a hell of a lot more than slow. Now that I've calibrated it, she runs about seven seconds fast a day reliably, and I can more than live with that.

She is a 43mm watch, whose relatively short lugs make it wear just a tiny bit smaller. The height, however...










...is an unapologetic *16mm*. You read that right. This thing is a hockey puck, and I love it. Believe me when I tell you, she gets noticed when you wear her, and I
I have gotten many, many compliments on it.










Apparently, the seller matters a lot if you want to get a "good" *PARNIS*. So I will put the link of the place I bought mine right [here](43mm Parnis Pilot Moon Phase Automatic Movement Men Watch Datejust Watch | eBay).

If you have not yet arrived at the conclusion that this watch shocked the hell out of me in _such_ a terrific way, then I have failed; I have failed completely and utterly.

So, all y'all folks that are where I was ("I really like the look of this watch, but I've heard bad things...") should get off the fence. For $105 dollars, this true moon-phase has brought me a helluva lot
of enjoyment.

This has grown rather long, so, assuming that I can still adhere to the old adage "always leave 'em wanting more," I rest my case.

Tomorrow. Same Bat-time, same Bat-channel...


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is thr civilian version of the RAF issue pulsar chronograph on a 'Help For Heroes' nato strap.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



I couldnt decide this a.m., so just brought three along to the office.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A1 at South Padre Island, Texas


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


beautiful piece, first time ever seen. Really cool.
which model is this need to check it out.
regards my freind.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> beautiful piece, first time ever seen. Really cool.
> which model is this need to check it out.
> regards my freind.


Thanks Brah










its a Seiko Bullhead 6138-0040

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something simple and beautiful for today...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BrianOz (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMP GMT with new Combat strap.


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My sweet Belair chronograph, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid SS bracelet,









From iPhone 6+


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















The El Primero accompanied me on a trip to the zoo with the kids this morning. Yes that is a real crocodile, I didn't know there were albinos either.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Arrived today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi Watchdaddy1,
i see they made a red Bazel version as well, thanks for the info.
on my radar 
regards & best wishes my freind


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Arrived today.


Hi Brian, what a beautiful bronzo. Congrats, that is very nice. 
And blue dial, which is my fav version.
moore pics please. 
Regards my freind.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is my choice of the day













i have been trying to get the chrono version of this. But not seen one advertised anywhere for 3 years.
regards from hot & sticky London.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My humble Cartier is my companion for today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the bracelet for a bit. Really completes this watch.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino.

The flash on my cell washed out the dial and makes it look blue but it's actually black.
Also it's the brass Shark Diver. The previous owner did a masterful job at accelerating the patina.

I'll try to get more photos up in the next day or two.
I have a Gunny canvas I'm going to put on it later today.

Cheers and have a great day.





Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Brian, what a beautiful bronzo. Congrats, that is very nice.
> And blue dial, which is my fav version.
> moore pics please.
> Regards my freind.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Cheers and have a great day.


Congrats Brian. This Patina is beautiful, the watch will looks awesome on a canvas for sure!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








as always since I got this my other watches don't get any wrist time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


I never envisioned this on a canvas/nato band...interesting...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lake time....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale 1521 50 atmos blue. My current favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Congrats Brian. This Patina is beautiful, the watch will looks awesome on a canvas for sure!


Thanks Simon. It's my first brass and I must say I'm loving it.

The gunny will be perfect for it. Pics to come.

Stay cool and have a great day.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Delivered just this morning, I sized it and put it on. Like it a lot!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Oyster Prince :]


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tan leather Zulu on srp775










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out and about today!  









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







​


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OM on a gray nato from CSW - is there anything a gray nato does not look good on?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The winner for wrist presence in my collection -- the AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II Chronograph.

Solid and heavy but comfortable, even on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









BFK


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sarb


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxin'



















Cheers!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice combo.
regards


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5 two four this evening for dinner out with the fam.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Thrifty Thursday continues, well how about just another affordable timepiece. 
An afternoon switch.

Found this very good looking field watch on Ebay from an individual seller. Paid $27.50 brand new in box and shipped. 
A great find in my book.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic Ultrasuede
*


















A nice size watch that's legible and a spot on time keeper. 








b-)​_


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> 5 two four this evening for dinner out with the fam.


That's a fantastic strap / watch combination.

Love the blue stitching.

Well done.


----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decided it was time to make the swap to the Gunny canvas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for K300 on Watchadoo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Decided it was time to make the swap to the Gunny canvas.


Beautiful combo my friend, green & Bronze fit very well together!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Skinny Rogers said:


> That's a fantastic strap / watch combination.
> 
> Love the blue stitching.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you sir!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for K300 on Watchadoo


You're making me hungry Simon. I haven't had dinner yet.



DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful combo my friend, green & Bronze fit very well together!


Thanks. They do go well together don't they.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

May everyone find a watch that brings them the joy and satisfaction that this watch brings me. Here is to finding love in a piece of machinery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage super compressor today.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Vintage super compressor today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Hamilton is beautiful!


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hobnail Thursday.









Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos on 747-400









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to my favorite grill timer for dinner.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton and a quiche.










Don't hate on an egg pie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton and a quiche.










Don't hate on an egg pie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

24 hrs later - green colonies to go with a green watch. Bulova Accutron II.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage 1918 Waltham.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swiss Military 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Welcome to a very late edition of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

Today, we have for your viewing (and my wearing) pleasure, the *PERPETUAL *_R-01_...










...I had wanted one of these, but anyone familiar with this tiny Chinese company knows that they are very hard to come by.

One day, however, a fellow on another forum asked, about his _R-01_, "how do I go about selling this watch, and how much should I ask for?"
I replied, "You should sell it to me for one-hundred dollars." To my delight and surprise, he said, "okay."










What can I tell ya? I got lucky. It's beautiful, comfortable (the leather deployant strap is very good) and dead-on-balls accurate (two seconds a day, no joke).

However, in my mind, it exists in a place where it doesn't go with any clothes I wear on a regu(lator, ha-ha) basis, therefore it sits around a lot. Maybe a less
dressy strap? I dunno. One way or another, I am gonna get this little beauty into my rotation, because it is a great watch.










That'll do it for this truncated episode of my little programme.

Tell time safely and I'll see you all in the morrow.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope you all have a great weekend.

I'm going to start the day with an old favourite. I have a thing about orange. 
Orient Mako XL


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO 2500 for me today. TGIF.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


Beautiful!

I never realized my Bulova Military is basically a Longines homage.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fastrider Friday.


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I know I know but I like the simple design.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Been over a week since I had this guy on.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Been over a week since I had this guy on.


But happily, less than a week since you saw the other side of the Tappan Zee.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Barry S said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Been over a week since I had this guy on.
> ...


That is true!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> That Hamilton is beautiful!


Glad you like it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It finally got here. But this strap has to go.



















Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Panatime said:


> Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


Represent!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DAY THIRTEEN is here of:

_*Keith Pointlessl*__*y Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*_!!!

Now, here is a polarising watch whose "love-it-or-hate-it" design evokes true passion amongst wristwatch aficionados. For those not in the know, this is all about the gen 1 Monster.










I have to admit that I was on the fence for a while on this one (apparently, "love it or hate it" does not apply to me). It did not take much research, though, to find out why people love it so:

- Proven movement. The _7S26_ will chug along for more than a decade. And while it doesn't hack or hand-wind, it is accurate to within a single digit a day (mine is, anyway).

- One of the best bracelets available on any watch at any price. *SEIKO* got this right.

- Protected lume pip. Be it Hardlex or glass, there is_ something _over the bezel pip to keep it from going walkabout.

- Drilled lugs. Self-explanatory.

- Blinding lume.

- Original design. In a world where every diver made is subject to claims that "it's just a rip-off of *ROLEX*," it is obvious, right off the bat, that this watch ain't one of 'em.

- Street cred. I know, I know, you don't wear watches for any other reason than that _you_ like it. Sorry, pal, I ain't buying it. It's nice to be out and about and have a fellow hobbyist notice what you are wearing.



















So, I think it's safe to say that I am a fan of this watch.










As you were.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> Represent!


Boom! ???

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home today with my furry assistant


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue...a great summer watch!


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damiani EGO OVERSIZED chronograph with some guacamole









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today for a great time at a mini gtg with a couple fine gentlemen. We had a fantastic time, thanks Dave & Pasquale!










Gratuitous table shot


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..back from office. Spend good time in the back yard, voluntarily do nothing... Borealis Estoril 300 in Blue, numbers and without date.. I didn't like the NATO it come with (too thick for the size of the watch - personal taste..); as I still waiting for some straps from CheapestNatoStrap, I put this navy/orange one ..not the best combo.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedmaster Professional (1985)


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to this guy. Seriously not many better pieces out there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sea-Gull Seamaster checking in from Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Burnham










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to this earlier.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Hope you all have a great weekend.
> 
> I'm going to start the day with an old favourite. I have a thing about orange.
> Orient Mako XL


That P-51D w/ the bubble canopy is the most beautiful airplane ever. I would give my good kidney just to fly one.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fortunately I was in Virginia Beach last summer during their Vintage Air Show.
The P-51 is a beauty without a doubt. My favourite the Spitfire was grounded with mechanical gremlins.

Cheers.....Brian



pvflyer said:


> That P-51D w/ the bubble canopy is the most beautiful airplane ever. I would give my good kidney just to fly one.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Switched to this earlier.


That is a Beautiful F1 ! So Bold, really nice job on the dial and bezel, I have wanted an F1 like this for awhile.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Fortunately I was in Virginia Beach last summer during their Vintage Air Show.
> The P-51 is a beauty without a doubt. My favourite the Spitfire was grounded with mechanical gremlins.
> 
> Cheers.....Brian


LOL..some may say the spitfire is the most beautiful  . So many beautiful airplanes from that era.....but without a doubt the spit is a beautiful airplane.
Cheers Luciano

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks. It was my retirement watch to myself. 



PowerChucker said:


> That is a Beautiful F1 ! So Bold, really nice job on the dial and bezel, I have wanted an F1 like this for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

VSA Maverick, a stack full of anaerobes and some Clostridium


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Good morning all, it's Saturday bright & hot in London. 
Plan for today, shopping for my holiday next week & a big poker night, not at mine today. 
Got to wear my superocean.
regards and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning from Germany!










Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SD4000










Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Holy crap! We have hit the TWO-WEEK mark of:

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*_!!!

This fine Saturday, we have a watch that has seen a helluva lot of Saturdays...









...66 years worth of them!

I bought this little guy off of a watchmaking student for whom servicing it was an assignment.

He must've gotten an "A," because it only gains 5-10 seconds a day and the power reserve is still
about 35 hours.










Everything about this watch is original and I think that the years have been kind to her.

It's only 34mm, but gets plenty of compliments when I am out and about.










I don't know very much about these watches, as after I bought it, I could only find one or two things about it online.

All I know is that I love the thing and have found myself looking at it and wondering where its lengthy life
had taken it before I got it...










That'll do it for day fourteen of this journey.

Thanks for looking and see ya tomorrow!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One week of patina from sailing/ kayaking in the water


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this guy again.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with the Scout Sniper, I put on Canvas yesterday.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sawtooth riding a BeauBands strap.

Heading out to bottle some wine.
Enjoy your Saturday everyone.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I really like the background you use in these photos.
Is it the top of a table?

Tough call to choose what to wear out of that bunch. 

Good luck tonight!!!!

Oh and let us know where you decided to spend your holiday.

Cheers....Brian



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 8829218
> View attachment 8829226
> 
> Good morning all, it's Saturday bright & hot in London.
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I did what any other rational person would do who is going to see a guy about a thing...I put this baby on.


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in time to catch a glimpse of Tardis.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning walk in downtown Austin


----------



## McNulty (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A1 Brass Sunburst Blue.. Forced partina.. Perfect for my morning. It's really hot with a lot of humidity here. So I decided to read the news inside, but I take those photos outside :




























...a lume shot right after:










Inside photos, today, aren't good !


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival on the wrist....Eterna Kontiki Chronograph!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...changed my mind..




























And the lume shot..


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

BB


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Breakfast time at home with my wife - Bulova, steak omelette, mango, watermelon and plantains...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue...a great summer watch!


This article came out shortly after my post 

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/five-of-the-absolute-best-summer-watches-reviewed-in-crazy-detail


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obris Morgan Aegis

















Sent from my S7


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#1 summer or winter.



Aggie88 said:


> This article came out shortly after my post
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/five-of-the-absolute-best-summer-watches-reviewed-in-crazy-detail


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five two 4 this afternoon while enjoying a fresh libation


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beater Invicta again today for brake job duty. This rotor was particularly stuck. Took almost al hour with PB blaster, a blowtorch, and a sledge to get it unstuck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









turtle on suigeneric canvas!


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Awaiting Darby's arrival . . .


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sand fire smoke & sunset Los Angeles 07/23/16 air quality NASTY    


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At a Mustang cruise-in, Maple Ridge B.C.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Led Pencil (Jul 11, 2015)

Seiko 7a28


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

@islands62

Naughty bunnies


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



pvflyer said:


> Sand fire smoke & sunset Los Angeles 07/23/16 air quality NASTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. Sorry you're up in that. AQ was nasty yesterday at my office in DTLA. Not much better down here in south OC, due to the fire at Camp Pendleton. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pinballing with my kontiki four hand


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

@steadyrock 

Thanks, it will be a long season for Us.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> I really like the background you use in these photos.
> Is it the top of a table?
> 
> Tough call to choose what to wear out of that bunch.
> ...


Hi Brian,
another lucky night at poker, Won, not much £72.00 but still a win.














that surface is one of my strap boxes, mother of pearl inlays and many other exotic woods. English made. Was left to me by a good freind before he passed away.

love your post about bottling wine.

off to Croatia for a week, we hired a villa on the sea with a pool. And then across the waters back home to Italy for three days, for a big family wedding. Then back to London for a a couple of weeks before heading to Budapest for 2/3 weeks work with my team.

Cheers Brian, and have a great week.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Armida A7 checking in Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LOL...Yes a win is a win is a win. 

Gino that strap box is incredible. An absolute work of art.
I'm sure it brings back fond memories of your friend every time you see it.

Enjoy your holiday. It sounds fantastic. 
Nothing better than a family wedding.

Be safe.

This while watching the Hungarian F1.







Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Brian,
> another lucky night at poker, Won, not much £72.00 but still a win.
> View attachment 8840442
> View attachment 8840450
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Stowa today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New addition to my stable, Hamilton Khaki King H64455533


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DAY FIFTEEN of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!*

is here...










...and I'm gonna be made fun of a lot for this one. But, I said I wasn't going to skip any, so I ain't.

This watch was a gift from my dad about ten years ago. Neither of us knew a damn thing about watches
back then, and the old man wanted me to "have a watch you can #[email protected] wind."










Before you lambast me too thoroughly, this is the watch that got me into watches. This is also the only watch I ever felt comfortable servicing
completely (I wonder why?) myself. I recorded myself from two different angles taking it apart, read a lot on the internet, cleaned, oiled 
(multiple lubricants? Man, was I pissed) and reassembled the thing...and I did a good job.










There have been countless iterations of this watch over the years. Mine has a *Sea-Gull *_ST25xx_, it came with a sapphire crystal and its power reserve
is 50+ hours (99 bucks!). After ten years, even I can't make fun of the damned thing anymore...










So, strange as it may sound, I could not bear to part with my *Stauer* _SS Noire_ watch. Although I *RARELY* wear it, she's in it with me
for the long haul.

I will now ready myself for your abuse, and will see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back outside the box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Nezumi Voiture on Hirsch Modena strap.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

These 2 pieces where presents from my wife
black.....when we got engaged 
white dial..... First year anniversary.































Both 18k gold plated. Don't wear these much as they seem very small nowadays. 
Relax & have a great Sunday.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Skx399


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I still love this watch... even after owning it for 13 years! I don't wear it that frequently anymore but when I do put it on, it always puts a smile on my face. It's kind of like having a new watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










BE YOUR OWN KIND OF BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


>


impeccable taste my freind. 
Such a cool watch, love the white hands.
regards


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient President


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Wearing my first Hamilton!!!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A lovely Sunday afternoon amidst the flowers...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 at the beach, this time OCNJ. I've become a big fan of this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

no switch today which is rather odd










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been really busy lately and haven't been able to be on here very much, so I'll have to just throw up a pic here-and-there when I get a chance. Here's a recent wrist shot of my fancy-lug Bulova on dark khaki colored NATO w/ matching gold hardware.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Navigator ...


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My Speedy on a custom leather watch strap from my buddy Tyler at Nice Custom Goods. Insanely comfortable. His website: www.nicecustomgoods.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G Gerlach Otago.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith El Primero Pilot


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the grind today


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DAY SIXTEEN of:
*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!*

is upon us...

Today will be brief, which is ironic, considering...










...the size of the *STUHRLING* _Concorso 177 Chronograph_. Just look at it. 47mm!

Chrono is an hour, no fractions. I like the sandwich/panda racing-inspired dial quite a bit.
And, all kidding aside, the cushion case makes it wear smaller than 47mm, thank God!
The bracelet is solidly built, although I am not sold on the polished center-links.










Gotta love *Miyota*, though. The ST-0S20 movement in this baby has gained one second in 25 days. I'll take it.

Eh, it's big, it's flashy, it tells the time, and you can time stuff with it.

Some may laugh, but I consider it 60 bucks well-spent.

I'll see you crazy hoodlums tomorrow!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From Saturday...








And today...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








_​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill Chronoscope



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

Nomos Orion 38


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster GMT :]


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I took it off but am wearing it now


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stevral Moray 42 Bronze ...suit my wrist better than my 44... The 44 will be on sale !


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New black bay blue just showed up! Just got it sized 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The club is such a cool watch.


hozburun said:


> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Always fun to get your hands on the boss' car









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just got this..the dog is a little less excited than I am lol ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Diver


----------



## kleemo (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 St Sa


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







*​


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry, not sorry If your tried of seeing pictures of the same watch, over and over. 









Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My companion for today, a dismal attempt at playing with colours.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Pelagos for the last day of our vacation, in its element of course.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Virgin outing for my first Tudor!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This combo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*NEW ARMIDA A2 ETA 2814 Domed Sapphire #BadMoFo





















*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lovin' this new black bay!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New custom dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Brand new Tudor Black Bay Blue Classic on a NATO for me today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Weiss on this hot, humid and rainy afternoon.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Best $75 I've spent on a watch! This "Factory Refurbished" Precisionist from eBay arrived yesterday.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The go-to:


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to something more casual, the Laco Mannheim.










Hope everyone is enjoying their evening.

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New addition in my little affordable collection!!









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec Combat B34


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Bulova Valjoux 7733 on real hornback croc. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jephen (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Casual day at the office. 500m titanium on jungle camo nato.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sea-Gull Seamaster working late Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It is...

DAY SEVENTEEN of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!*

Be honest. Y'all didn't think that I was gonna live this long.

This merry Tuesday, we have a watch that I genuinely love.

And the best part? It's cheap as dirt...










That's right, the "lowly" *TIMEX *_Weekender _is the watch of which I speak.

It's a model that all collectors are expected to have, and you know what?
I know why. It's simple, it's light, the band/bracelet combos might actually mathematically 
be endless.

This brass, chrome-plated beauty (ya heard me) lives to serve and please.
Dress it up, dress it down, it just don't give a #[email protected]!.










I must admit that I was VERY taken aback when I found myself reaching for my _Weekender _more than any of my others. But facts are
facts; I did so.

I got both the *TIMEX *_Weekender _and the *Hadley-Roma *_mesh_ bracelet right before Christmas on a crazy sale that *amazon *had goin' on.

I got the watch ($55) for seventeen bucks and the bracelet ($40) for twenty.










You just can't go wrong with this watch; pick one up and I am very confident that you will agree.

I gotta go now. I love you all.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



a little color today...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Moon time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Diver on Mesh


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Seiko diver on leather.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy the rest of your week gents!










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Made it about half way home today, stopping for a layover. I wore the 388 for the strenuous drive.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..finally back from being serviced and repaired....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This is where many scenes from Games of Throne were shot.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My loyal Squale under Koh Tao sunlight, taking a rest after diving all morning.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Pretty, isn't it?


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And now back on the bracelet...we're going to Top Golf to see if it actually makes me feel like a pro.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfect day to play 18.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Ceramica on a CSW nato that I bought for my OM. Looks better on this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yummy


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monospeed3 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Always gotta take advantage of the perfect lighting in my car in the morning










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


Greetings, comrades.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vacation!!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this right now

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This one...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

But I'm traveling with these guys










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This glycine


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First jumped on my wrist on Friday,....and now it's already Wednesday night!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Coming back home today....


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko and Salmonella...lol


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


>


The Holy Grail ...Don't C too many of those out there. beautiful Congrats.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Moon view.. :-d


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 on vintage leather


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Love the sea urchin.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deepsea on the wrist today...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega on this very rainy day..............


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton X Wind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleemo (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seagull 1963 re-issue in the panda dial configuration


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 184 =]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three8Zero on OEM Assolutamente..



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The sub-Submariner.
 Under $50 bucks (with the NATO)!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been spending the week with this one

































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Need to decide between my new digital obsession and my good old Seiko









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three 8 eight this evening, trying to get caught up from being away.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MTD-1080-8 Illuminator


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three 8 eight this evening, trying to get caught up from being away.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New bonetto on the Borealis Scorpionfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this today and hadn't even set the date before I wanted to snap a pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Blumo today, with what's left of the 6th St Bridge in the background. #californialove



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch...


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

*Going with a sunny, yellow dial vintage HMT...*

with extra cool Hindi numerals.



Just perfect for the tropics.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Grand Cocktail SDGM001. New arrival 2 hours ago. This pic is me returning from the jeweler for sizing...


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gotta love this Tudor lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Turtle lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning has broken


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bernhardt in the House!!.....#USA #Binnacle #FredHead
*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Only purchased yesterday, loving the Pilot


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ugh...I missed a day or two. I was sick, brothers and sisters. Good Lord, was I sick. Who doesn't love a summer cold?

Nonetheless, we are here for DAY EIGHTEEN of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!
*
Last time, we had the *TIMEX *_Weekender. _This time out, I promise you something that is fundamentally different.

I give you...The *TIMEX *_Weekender _Chronograph.










It's accurate and discreet.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right off the bed.
Borealis Estoril 300 Blue (12, w/o date)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Going with a sunny, yellow dial vintage HMT...*

Kalmar II


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JL palm beach diver 200m


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Sportsmatic


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition just loving it and so fun to wear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a newly cut rubber strap that doesn't squeeze my wrist!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








WUS Members,

Just a shot the WatchGecko team recently got of the Out Of Order Cronografo on our Vintage Racing.

Tim


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One week at NYC with NOMOS, it's time to go home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Brand new Bell & Ross BR 123 Heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Recraft.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE!

Sinn 157










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strapcode super oyster on the Seiko srp775. Love the clasp too.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

65 today. Great weekend to everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kainz916 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Black Bay! bought it today  and now im enjoying a beer (sorry for the double pictures, dont know what happened =/ )


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Original vintage GLOBEMASTER in the house!!......#Bernhardt #USA #ModernClassic #ETA #FredHead

*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m On Canvas


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus with a side order of black widow eggs . Back yard cleaning day










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to go now


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bulova and Adidas..evening walk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Quitting time. Start of a long weekend in Canada.


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










KITTTTTTTIES!

[g-shock hiding there]

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mackin on macro
Omega Planet Ocean 42mm 8500

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little gloomy in Sydney!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one too!
Rolex Submariner 116610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lovin this new strapcode super oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here is one today feeling a little racy


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rubberhedgehog (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









New to me Casio MTP

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300 On Canvas


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brad Steiger (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment DSC_0474.jpg
View attachment DSC_0458.jpg
View attachment DSC_0456.jpg
Regia Brass Custom Patina Skull Dial 1 of a kind w/ SII NH35 Auto


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had the Turtle on the wrist yesterday and wake up this morning with the Estoril 300... Still can't decide which one I will wear today.. Maybe both ..and the A1 Brass Blue also ask some time with me today ..haaaaa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Motocross ride with a vintage diver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something (from the Beatles song) in the way it shows,moves....attracts me like no other watch in my collection. Watch for the day.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golf today


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Baron
Cheers


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mojojojo said:


>


What is this? I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christopher Ward Trident Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch had to dust it up a bit ok no dusting involved but love it nonetheless










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Motocross ride with a vintage diver


 Nice trail .


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reattaching the motor and auger to my smoker.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A plum blossom in Midnight Blue amidst the heliconias...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bernhardt Binnacle Diver checking in Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mudmaster
Just got it yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 today, I have really missed this one, my wife thinks I'm crazy. "It's only a watch"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman Double 24.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



pvflyer said:


> Prometheus with a side order of black widow eggs . Back yard cleaning day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kill with fire!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Binnacle Diver in the house!!!! #Bernhardt #USA
*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mudmaster on the go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























I know, he don't, that today 31st is. ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A clean,simple, appropriate watch for a Sunday morning - Tissot Carson P80. Last day of the month. Time is flying.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I think metal beings out the Navy in the dial.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> I think metal beings out the Navy in the dial.


Really love this piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RomeoT said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > I think metal beings out the Navy in the dial.
> ...


Thanks! It's one I just can't ever stop looking at and admiring. Not sure I love this mesh but it's a change of pace which is nice.


----------



## Brad Steiger (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment DSC_0484.jpg
View attachment DSC_0473.jpg
View attachment DSC_0469.jpg
Regia Brass Custom Universe Dial- I actually swapped the strap out to a custom nubuck leather but don't have very good pics of the watch itself with the band
View attachment DSC_0452.jpg
View attachment DSC_0453.jpg


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just picked this up used, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First gen 50th anniversary and guavas 
Guava jam coming soon  ...have a great week every1

WTF?!?! Happens to Williams F1 Horrible race.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont Felix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudge (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still loving Silberstein, even if it isn't in vogue:


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo with a very blurry San Clemente Pier in the background:










Stay frosty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Headed to the pool! Seiko srp775 on a strapcode super oyster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki King for the pm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Beater today for mind numbing work around the house


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Broken down in Toughkenamon, PA in my Nighthawk with Giles and Brother railroad spike bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billr (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Speedmaster.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai today on the grill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dcannon1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago On Watchadoo


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something a little different again










Been after one of these for a while and lucked upon a fully working one by accident. Case isn't as good as some I've seen but importantly, the movement seems to humming away perfectly with no skipping of the seconds hand.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytime,outdoor watch for the day.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I cannot seem to take this off my wrist, definitely the flavour of the month!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton aviation on a leather nato


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello all!!

Tisell Type A with my own canvas strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Received this NIB Pulsar PSR-10, been wanting one for a while and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Missed a few days...

























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Srp775 at work! Loving this clasp on this bracelet!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Senator sixties to start the work week, have a great one ahead everyone!


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> Srp775 at work! Loving this clasp on this bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gig'em!


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

*It's Big! It's Bold! It's Kinda Beautiful?*

Sporting this very mod and VERY groovy late 60s hunk of metal today, from the good people at the Chaumont Watch Company.

Low cost but fun...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Going with a sunny, yellow dial vintage HMT...*

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Going with a sunny, yellow dial vintage HMT...*

94210 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting an early start with the Tactico TC2.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Staying with this while I do a little yard work.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ML today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the 103 on a DaLuca perlon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning watch.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Going with a sunny, yellow dial vintage HMT...*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the TC 5517 mod on a BC strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Oil


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Drive series.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ref. 1002 on strap from ebay










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five 2 Four today on factory rubber. While the strap is no Isofrane it's still pretty comfortable


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After dinner swap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bronze Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon and evening shift.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*NEW Armida A2 ETA / Domed Sapphire
*


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Going with a sunny, yellow dial vintage HMT...*

Mod SKX007


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Roscoe the bouvier thinks I should focus less on watches, and more on treats.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resco (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today, vintage ROAMER on a thick grey nylon.
I like the way the strap comes out of the 20mm lugs. 
Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I rarely wear it, my zombie apocalypse watch:


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

103 a sa b on strapcode mesh


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tried this on last night at a gtg. Not really into Panerai but would make an exception for this ?










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning gang







Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A gmt kind of day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Tried this on last night at a gtg. Not really into Panerai but would make an exception for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it looks good-on-ya.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My daily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A1 Brass









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Red Sea...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A limited edition Carrera...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3 eight 8 for hump day this week


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko and Citro(bacter)..I have huge crush on that darling...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading home


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Night watch.


----------



## Travelinman (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got back from walking the dogs.... Sorry for the crappy pic but the light isn't too good in this room. My Lew & Huey Acionna in case you were wondering.


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton X Wind

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beauty.



Barry S said:


>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> it looks good-on-ya.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Appreciate the nod. It's just pure coincidence that I happen to be wearing blue attire.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Binnacle Diver in the House !! #Bernhardt #USA *


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


such cool relaxing combo Brian,
love that look.
cheers. G.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Going with a sunny, yellow dial vintage HMT...*

Titanium Citizen 2100


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I think my other watches are jealous of the new kid on the block...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS sbgr061


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Staying with the Baby Monster for the morning.
Another beautiful day here in Ottawa.

Water the flowers and then a couple of daytime lume shots.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun on gray ToxicNato.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can totally see why.
I hope you've got Zeppelin cranked. One of my all time favourite bands.

:-!



Aggie88 said:


> I think my other watches are jealous of the new kid on the block...


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16 years old and ticking










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely loving my new (to me) Sinn 104... Thanks OSUMBA2003!









And in case anyone is wondering. The Perlon is from Strapcode - expensive, but worth it (IMHO).


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New shoes for my Prometheus pirhana.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINN on top of YaleTown Vancouver. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Soaking up the rays in Palm Springs this week with my Blumo, timing bezels are useful for measuring sun exposure on my Nordic-toned skin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*NEW Armida A2 ( ETA 2824 / Domed Sapphire ) 
*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II kept me company on my twelve hour drive today. After dinner in, a little sip and some rest.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Heading to England Saturday and only bringing my UX. Trying to give this love before I go!!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Playing with new filter

Patek Aquanaut 5164 Travel Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Scurfa diver one after a late night shift Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> SINN on top of YaleTown Vancouver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to our fair city. I hope the weather stays nice and you enjoy your stay...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gino that looks fantastic.
Who made the strap?

:-!



Watchcollector21 said:


> New shoes for my Prometheus pirhana.
> View attachment 8953754
> View attachment 8953778
> View attachment 8953786


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Gino that looks fantastic.
> Who made the strap?
> 
> :-!


Hi Brian,
toshi straps, the leather so soft and supple, I requested after a design I saw on the net. 
I love your piece, don't think I have seen that one before. 
Green dial with brown leather, it's the perfect combo. Classy.
cheers Brian.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Raven 42mm


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Hoping to play golf after work, so I'm wearing the trusty Casio.


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Waited 20 years to get this watch. Bought it in Feb this year on Fleabay. It's not been off my wrist much since then - aside from work.

Admin - any chance you can rotate the pic 90 clockwise please.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Bulova Moon SE.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Holiday time on the island of Lanzarote..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Leather NATO


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Omega Seamaster 300!


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My one and only watch, well save a Hamilton I only wear if I think there's a chance I might get mugged/killed


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Attempting to pick my kids up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Flieger Sport.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ulotny said:


>


This makes me want an omega....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My nice little tool diver for today:


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bulova chrono with the wrong date admittedly for Friday night in Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spent an afternoon in Girona, Spain with my Celadon Imperial&#8230; Have a great weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spent an afternoon in Girona, Spain with my Celadon Imperial&#8230; Have a great weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

View attachment 8964481
View attachment 8964505
View attachment 8964513


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 for the drive home today, almost there, but I'll finish the trip tomorrow.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy kick around day in Palm Desert with the Invicta quartz chrono today. Say what you will, it's not haute nor even great, but it's dependable and easy peasy to grab and go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the Blumo for some relaxation time with a Montecristo Habano and a tonic with lime. Been waiting for this night for a long time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wide awake.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breakfast time









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekend


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko SRP557. I like the depth to the face of this watch. The stripes are a nice touch. Just wish it was dark grey and not such a harsh black on the dial and bezel


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend guys, H2O Kalmar II


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I _really _like my new *CITIZEN*, especially on the ostrich NATO strap I bought for it...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa Osprey today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Prometheus day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fwgx said:


> Seiko SRP557. I like the depth to the face of this watch. The stripes are a nice touch. Just wish it was dark grey and not such a harsh black on the dial and bezel


Nice watch. Lots of gray dials for Seiko. Try/google Watchsleuth.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An Orient Symphony for the morning.

Happy weekend.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale at the beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 90's tag..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Oops there it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yard work with the 775. Gearing up for some marathon Olympic watching, and not for nothin', but the opening ceremonies were awesome!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seadweller for the final stretch today, glad to be back home. I did catch a cool shot at 12:00, sorry it's a little blurry, I was driving with my knees


----------



## mm_karatekid (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chris ward chrono for Saturday night beer time  Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ribs almost ready!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Saturday evening with Victoria (VSA) and Chuck. Got away for the weekend and decided to take only ONE watch - a Maverick.


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa Professional.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Globemaster GMT in the House!! #Bernhardt #USA *


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Figured to stop by and say hello to everyone.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
As usual, I'm sporting an affordable.
One of my Timex.














































Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 8972569


<3 Brooks saddles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This was waiting for me when I returned home today, freshly serviced, running +1 spd and otherwise perfect.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening wear


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Officine Panerai Luminor 1950 historical PAM 000372

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi from Santa Barbara


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Watching John wick, nice watches in the movie.


----------



## Devin Kyle Williams (Apr 9, 2015)

Best watch ever!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Post dinner cocktails....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex Submariner 116610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...still on my wrist early Sunday morning.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo con Romeo y Julieta Romeo No. 2 tonight. Hecho en Cuba. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcannon1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Attempting to pick my kids up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a damn fine looking Mark ii you've got there - I've been thinking of adding one to go with my speedy pro for a little while. How's the comfort on the steel bracelet on one of these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## man.basilis (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first watch!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



siranak said:


> That's a damn fine looking Mark ii you've got there - I've been thinking of adding one to go with my speedy pro for a little while. How's the comfort on the steel bracelet on one of these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks . I find it very comfortable, the case hugs the wrist and the bracelet is top notch.
Can't go wrong w that one  but it is hefty but not top heavy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale satinato today, while preparing a black truffle risotto for Sunday lunch, for the family of course.




































Swapped strap for a while.
have a great Sunday.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.." Ain't it a great day.." .... Friends of Distinction.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing but a classic diver with a classic combo.


----------



## Twelve Crows (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Conquest 
Lazy Sunday here for moi...Hope y'all enjoy yours..





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterdays shot but still wearing


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX on a ColaReb









Spoleto Rust Brown Distressed - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SM5JSZS/

Strap color almost perfectly matches the "Diver's 200m" and the whole package looks amazing on the wrist. I was planning to sell the SKX (was getting bored of it on the Strapcode Oyster bracelet), but am loving it again on this strap.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally... Ending in the pool with the kids...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Being still the weekend and all it's Jolly Green's turn then. 
This has certainly been to some fun activities and proven itself to be as tough as it looks. 


















Here it is this afternoon.

















b-)​_


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot T-Race


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing on a beautiful Sunday, with a watch like no other&#8230;

Here's wishing you all a splendid week ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pinion Tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Blue Sub again today


----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris TT1













regards from London


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ваш понедельник возможно безболезненным.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning guys, hope you all have a great week ahead
176 on Pre V Vero Squalo shark shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier at work









Now(I haven't worn this for some time)









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switching it up today from the black dial/brushed to the brown polished for fun day Monday...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo, beach, and beer.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos got the nod this morning


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched from my Tsunami for ocean play to my Porsche Orfina for afternoon chill session. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my favorite dress watch today. Have a great week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EBEL Discovery :]


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening watch. Good night moon.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going Seiko today
Cheers


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A German in Bristol, England.


----------



## Buckeyes1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec Combat B34


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



humphrj said:


> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Also in Bristol, England

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Planet


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all.


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tank MC for work today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico bronze


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle meets Maddog



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle meets super oyster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ol' bulletproof reliable...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SDGM001 Seiko Brightz "Grand Cocktail".


----------



## dcannon1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a Strapcode Engineer bracelet.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Port of call, Juneau.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pepsi GMT today


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8995625
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice on the wrist, wears a bit bigger than 39mm. Sweet addition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Base today, stuck at the office this evening trying to troubleshoot software update problems on a couple machines


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Really nice on the wrist, wears a bit bigger than 39mm. Sweet addition!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The dimensions of this retro reissue hit my sweet spot! I also love how comfortable this jubilee bracelet is on the wrist. And with a 20mm lug width, I'm looking forward to playing with numerous different strap options: leather, NATO, tropic rubber, perlon.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Keeping it simple with one of my all time favorite.

*Seiko SARG017
*



































b-)​_


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy on olive nato this sunny morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Any love for this combo?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Squale today. Organizing a work trip to Budapest. Meet George, his job is to look after the van & to keep away the wardens.
Regards from London. 
.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

52mm!


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

have this watch almost 13~14years i dont know i cant part from this watch


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Laco MüNSTER


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition, arrived just yesterday...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favorite combo for my 31th birthday, Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## adrjan88 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Woke up this morning with one..


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

sbgr061 on Honey Alligator


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy3 today
Cheers


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bentley today


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ORIENT _Mako USA_...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Simon.
All the best to you on this YOUR day.



DMCBanshee said:


> One of my favorite combo for my 31th birthday, Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Simon.
> All the best to you on this YOUR day.


Thanks for the wishes Brian I appreciate a lot! My wife have delivery labour since this morning, maybe we will have our 3rd child today ?


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going to be a long Thursday... Wait, it's only Wednesday? Ugh.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> One of my favorite combo for my 31th birthday, Zenton B43 On Canvas


Very nice, Happy Birthday Simon


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Very nice, Happy Birthday Simon


Thanks buddy! ?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks for the wishes Brian I appreciate a lot! My wife have delivery labour since this morning, maybe we will have our 3rd child today 


CONGRATULATIONS, you must be very proud Simon.
relax & enjoy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, you must be very proud Simon.
> relax & enjoy.


Thanks for the kind words my friend


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Invicta today! Have a great day guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big boat down the street 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










El Primero for hump day this week


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my favorite - 1970 Bulova whale.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183








*_​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


>


noooooooooo now because of this pic i this will come on my list i got the seikos 007&009 and this would be a nice addition to them!!!! tell is the discount code "HYDRA" still working?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going to enjoy this combo today


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

O Canada...


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Monster


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo, upgraded with sapphire and MM clasp.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the profile on the Zenith


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO VINTAGE 6309-7049 'TURTLE', BOND NATO.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Batial..


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old Zenith today


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1977 timex mechanical








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OVM v1


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Pelagos!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last night at the holiday resort wearing my Sinn 903 St B E. Flying back to Germany tomorrow morning. Holiday was way to short...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNK 809 Flieger









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This mid-day watch-swap has been happening more and more since my *CITIZEN *_AT0200-05E_ ($79! Yay, *amazon *_Prime Day_!) arrived...










I'll put a watch on in the morning (sometimes mixing it up so I'm not posting the same watch every day here), and somewhere during the afternoon
I say, "Nope. Want the *CITIZEN*."










I just really like everything about this watch; the smaller size (39mm) is refreshing, I love the layout of the dial (it not
looking cluttered is kind of a magic-trick, methinks) and the mixture of brushed lugs/sides with the polished bezel
strikes me as rather perfect.










Also culpable in this burgeoning love-affair is the *awesome* ostrich leather NATO I got to put it on.

I have a lot of $20 leather NATO straps. A _lot. _ None of them can touch this thing in terms of beauty and quality. If you have $19.76 
that ain't doin' nothing else, you *need *Saddle Ostrich Leather NATO Strap | Clockwork Synergy to get one.
I guarantee you'll be dumbfounded as to how they charge so little for something this nice.










This *CITIZEN*, though, this "lower-tier" *CITIZEN *(I can't wait to get my hands on a "mid-tier" model!) just really clicks with me in a way that I
simply did not see coming. I love this thing so damn much that I am cheating on all of my other watches with it!

Needless to say, I recommend both the watch and the strap with much vigor. I wouldn't change one thing about either.

That's it, go shopping!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_This affordable today........

*Vratislavia Conceptum*



































b-)​_


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy (Reduced) Thursday?









Just received this today (thanks StrappedWatchCompany!!!) and it fits my 6.5-inch wrist "like a glove"


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DSOTM 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas today, I love this one


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bulova moon watch replica


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seamaster 300 handling beach duty all week


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Changed the bezel insert on this and love the new look. Glad it was easy to do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo, Fellas Globemaster in the house!! #Bernhardt #USA 
*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX in Bath, England


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! SKX007 Military Mod On SE II


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF!! SKX007 Military Mod On SE II


That's friggin' amazing-looking.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> That's friggin' amazing-looking.


Thanks my friend! This orange bezel makes the dial looks great...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*TISELL No. 157

















*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Big 'o Mako


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolling with the monster today! And a reminder of my high school years!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

What a great dial!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk​_


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Checking on my wife's veggie box


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy PAM Friday, have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Love this


Thanks much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderballroom (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 Have a great weekend!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## iridemotorcycles (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridemotorcycles (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mission: dog walk
Equipment: leash, harness, field watch, poopy bags


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



iridemotorcycles said:


> Mission: dog walk
> Equipment: leash, harness, field watch, poopy bags
> View attachment 9028161


 Great photo with your pup. You should post it in the watchdog thread


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINN @ Hubbard Glacier, Alaska. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SubC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

on my way to a rehearsal dinner for my brothers wedding.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tagliolini with white truffles from Alba&#8230; pairs nicely with a Peacock 

Have a great Friday guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160812/eb86f4c8d784c14146a78a2c5e1fd444.jpg[/IMG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

:sunglasses:


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Last one didn't work, but here is the Suunto Core. Awesome everyday watch and super lite for the size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> This was waiting for me when I returned home today, freshly serviced, running +1 spd and otherwise perfect.


What model is this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ugn9 said:


> What model is this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


87 this one of is actually for sale, if you're interested send me a PM.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful puppy!



iridemotorcycles said:


> Mission: dog walk
> Equipment: leash, harness, field watch, poopy bags
> View attachment 9028161


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A pretty blue one right now . . .


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oddball jump hour mechanical digital. I like this watch in daylight but not at night, which is a shame because it's so small and light.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



monsieurxu said:


> Tagliolini with white truffles from Alba&#8230; pairs nicely with a Peacock
> 
> Have a great Friday guys!
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch, Exp II on perlon


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








*​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> UX in Bath, England


Looks nice outside Bristol University.
regards


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







*Yo fella's ......Binnacle Diver in da house !!! *






* USA #Bernhardt*


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



beeman101 said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre
> 
> View attachment 9035561


Very nice reverso - is this a grand taille?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday!!! Breitling day


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yes buddy JLC reverso Gran taille manual wind..



siranak said:


> Very nice reverso - is this a grand taille?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dupont RAID for a Saturday visiting family in Pittsburgh









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snzg09 on original strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Poker night...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Who says you shouldn't wear a watch in a tux? I say, "where's the bar!" On the way to be best man at my brother's wedding.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this yesterday and so far so good
Great size great finish
Very different bezel action super smooth crown action










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday Seiko blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went hiking with my Oris:


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Have a great weekend.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Greetings from the USA east coast!










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eco Drive fro a Sunny day!


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Still one of my favourites

Sent from my X5max_PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Picked up from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sea-Gull Seamaster checking in from Manchester UK !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> Who says you shouldn't wear a watch in a tux? I say, "where's the bar!" On the way to be best man at my brother's wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rules are made to be broken my friend, 
and that pic looks f*^~ awsome 
regards & enjoy one of the best days of your life.
ps,hope you prepared a nice speech.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yachtmaster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


>


looks like a vintage presidents chrono William.
impeccable taste my friend.
enjoy & more pics please that is stunning and rare.
regards and best wishes.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> looks like a vintage presidents chrono William.
> impeccable taste my friend.
> enjoy & more pics please that is stunning and rare.
> regards and best wishes.


Just in yesterday for a song Brother..Here you go taken earlier this morning. Val 7733


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bernhardt GMT Globemaster Swiss ETA 2824 #FredHead*
























i


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Great White after work today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Ray on C&B Cavallino


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mudmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Camping just outside of Bend OR. You can't see it because of the explorer, but an epic sun set over 3 sisters.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## double_a (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one.. Gorgeous and solid piece from orient, can't take my eyes of it and I get complements left right and center for it

it's stealing wrist time from my rolexes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Tangomat GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Greetings from Ace cafe London.



































































Have a great Sunday


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now and for the day.







C


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Game time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Omega Speedmaster Professional 
Apollo XI 20th anniversary edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > UX in Bath, England
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


i know the area well, my daughter spent 4 years at the uny. 
I reccomend you visit Aqua rest, down at the harbour side. Bottom of the hill.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Perfect beach day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP481


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Champagne anyone? 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

After church flex on a cloudy Sunday. One of my fave dress watches.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the lumed numerals on the Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely gorgeous!!
> ...


Leaving tomorrow for the states but I'll check it out!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3 eight 8 today for another long drive


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A new addition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Auto today
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Combat ready for the work week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A bit dreamy today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning gentleman 3573.50 aka Sapphire Sandwich


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New NTH Amphion Vintage










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sax-and-watches (Jun 6, 2016)

Casio Duro MDV-106


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Puck









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



YoungGPS said:


> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


Nice. What model is this?

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## rcd213 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Holiday is almost over










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Aragon open heart diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today


----------



## VESPASIAN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I thought it would be fun...









Very comfy, easy to read and when not on the wrist acts like a clock.
The DJ is 36mm...









Cheers, Ed


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panda dial today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

From earlier waiting for 5pm!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Cman007 said:


> From earlier waiting for 5pm!!!


Speed wheels  Nice Hammy too!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gafi said:


> Nice. What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F


Thanks! Orient Sun and Moon.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Panda dial today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking watch! Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying a different strap


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casablanca Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seikotilus


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

94210


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Camo Turtle


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


> 94210


Great shot!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Do you like my new Tag? 

Now where did I put my watch? 
Can't see b*gg*r all without my glasses.

















Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Certina DS-8 Moon Phase


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Uhrmensch said:


> Casablanca Chrono today
> Cheers


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









JLC Master Compressor Alarm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote mod









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AM watch


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Classic today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tool watch Tuesday


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Come on lunch time, I bought this after watching Jon Wick


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on canvas. I'll put the bracelet back on when the temp dips below a million degrees!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back from vacation means back with my 103 blue


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sinn 104 today

Free beer tomorrow!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New suade shoes for


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Very nice looking watch! Very nice!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad you like it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mark 4.5 today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II for dinner and a beverage this evening.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just purchased this from MadMex. Awesome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening watch


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening Zodiac. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lurk a lot here in this particular thread, throw some Likes around, thought I'd contribute tonight while wearing my favorite piece, Tutima NATO 750. Always a good show here, love watching the parade of sweet timepieces coming through. Thanks all for sharing, always fun to check in here.



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Early morning watch


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch from the JDM Seiko to the Quartz chrono for restoration after a water heater burst. I have office watches, and then I have _work_ watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Vulcain today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

green grass below and white clouds above. Oris 65 on summer NATO #lifeisgood


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis blue



















at least the olives and tomatoes are doing well.
cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 2JHead (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

sweet


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RidingDonkeys said:


> Vintage Vulcain today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Watch


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Pretty much my favorite watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle on OEM


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AP diver:


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Bluering









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brewddha said:


> Lurk a lot here in this particular thread, throw some Likes around, thought I'd contribute tonight while wearing my favorite piece, Tutima NATO 750. Always a good show here, love watching the parade of sweet timepieces coming through. Thanks all for sharing, always fun to check in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a beaut! Thanks for putting this one up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It'll be this for a while


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> It'll be this for a while


Don't blame you a bit, this is a beauty! Love that dial!


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EBEL 1911 Discovery =]


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Waterman. Really enjoying this one.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pam 111 on Vintager Metta strap today


















Cheers!

Free beer tomorrow!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko SARG003


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Scorpionfish on orange rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just some of the watches I've been wearing for the past 4 weeks.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Oris Aquis blue
> View attachment 9075402
> View attachment 9075418
> View attachment 9075426
> ...


Olives + tomatos = Fresh pasta sauce. all U need now is some basil...." mangia che te fa bene "!!!!!! Luv Oris a Carlos Coste is on my to have list.

Ciao


----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Light and dark. After changing the strap to the current strap, I am enjoying this Accutron II a whole lot more.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seadweller today, supposed to be heading home but had unexpected mechanical problems, long drive tomorrow after repairs are made.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thought I'd take the mysterious Sandoz out for a spin today...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This granite ached for a Pelagos pic.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good day everyone. Darkness and thundering rain to start the day, I roll with.....

*The Ray Raven*
by Orient




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

How about some vintage Omega for throwback Thursday...


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









sorry for the crappy quality.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took the day off so sporting this one today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jlc & mesh









Послато са SM-N920C уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



WastedYears said:


> View attachment 9087138
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy quality.


Nice lume shot! Nice Explorer also!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA46 Black on a Clover canvas strap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice day for Bulova


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman Double 24 tonight.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alt1tude SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



pvflyer said:


> Olives + tomatos = Fresh pasta sauce. all U need now is some basil...." mangia che te fa bene "!!!!!! Luv Oris a Carlos Coste is on my to have list.
> 
> Ciao


aspetta che Vedi I fichi.
ciao.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Estoril day,


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> aspetta che Vedi I fichi.
> ciao.


LOL..... fig recipe |>

Torta soffice con fichi freschi


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch...









Stowa Type-B Flieger no logo / no date


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today, glad to be home!


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Croc strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Davosa Ternos


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new $10 mesh bracelet for my KonTiki.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> Brand new $10 mesh bracelet for my KonTiki.


I envy you and admire you at the same time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



miltdastilt said:


> I envy you and admire you at the same time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Seiko SBGR061


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Recently picked up this leather NATO custom made by MiniW here on the forum. Take a look!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Crappy rainy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scubapro 500 from 70s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received Chr Ward GMT C60


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridemotorcycles (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

176 on Mark McGwire BB glove shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Scurfa Diver One! Great wee watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Squale


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three 8 8 for PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took a leisurely stroll in the garden today with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue&#8230; Have a great weekend guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took a leisurely stroll in the garden today with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue&#8230; Have a great weekend guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

View attachment 9098962
View attachment 9098970


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Three 8 8 for PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


So hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Desert89 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to Sinn 103 LE. Fog starting to roll into San Francisco, but still around 70°.









Cheers!

Free beer tomorrow!


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

From earlier on my way to work


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Date night with my wife, Jamaican rum punch and the Orient...


----------



## BMWE46 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love these. Such a great deal.
I need to grab one soon.
:-!



Barry S said:


>


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BMWE46 said:


>


Nice. I see you pulled the trigger.

Cheers!

Free beer tomorrow!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Love these. Such a great deal.
> I need to grab one soon.
> :-!


Grab one now with promo code SUMMERTIME10 for $100!

They've been discontinued for a while so no telling how many are left. Tough to find more watch for your hundred dollars.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-classic-brown-genuine-leather-black-dial-bul-96b230


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfect pool watch...


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chr Ward GMT on bracelet


----------



## BMWE46 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jwillee said:


> Nice. I see you pulled the trigger.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Free beer tomorrow!


Thank you. I am really enjoying it. Lots of different straps work on this one so it's been fun to change the look up. Very versatile and a very nicely put together piece.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There is just something about this one. Some days I just want to sell it since I a rarely wear it but then it hits me: simple, to the point and not as thick as a ribeye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put a new Hirsch Robby strap on my Chr Ward C60










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## btwatches (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy saturday


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I like this one

Sent from my X5max_PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Over looking Sutra Bath in San Francisco.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

screen grab


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Panerai & a Maserati...Dang Bro!


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

sweet


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Class - strap looks cool


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Enjoying wife, wine, watch and good friends in the vineyard.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX on stowa rubber. Much lighter than the Sinn rubber which I no longer own


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hate to say I forgot about this strap but I haven't worn it since I got the watch back from repair and it's the bomb.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar & Grey NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

My Sinn


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 for a very lazy Saturday playing video games all day, and quite potentially all night. My son is a bad influence, that's a fact!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> 16710 for a very lazy Saturday playing video games all day, and quite potentially all night. My son is a bad influence, that's a fact!


Very clean bud

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

X files with the hammy


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> View attachment 9106754
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A classic... v nice[QUOTE=GregH


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheers.


----------



## Mojsat (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

CW C60 300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

;


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

=


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

We got our daughter 3 days ago but she still at hospital with my wife due to respiratory distress. I can't wait to see both at home with me and rest of the family!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting to see this view a lot these days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> We got our daughter 3 days ago but she still at hospital with my wife due to respiratory distress. I can't wait to see both at home with me and rest of the family!


Congratulations buddy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Congratulations buddy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


Thanks my friend, much appreciated!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jovani said:


>


TURTLE !!!!!!!!!!!

I'm after this !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> We got our daughter 3 days ago but she still at hospital with my wife due to respiratory distress. I can't wait to see both at home with me and rest of the family!


praying for you & your family. 
Regards & best wishes.
G..


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Tonight,


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> praying for you & your family.
> Regards & best wishes.
> G..


Thanks G.

Best,
Simon


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks my friend, much appreciated!


Oh my goodness, so sweet!!! You truly are a lucky man!


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

God bless America, and happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of the best watches you can pick up for around $150...

The *Tisell* _43mm Pilot._


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










After 4 hours of yard work which I truly despise I am now watching the man w the golden gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday P51 style










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TurtleMania !!!


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedy234 said:


> A classic... v nice
> 
> 
> GregH[/QUOTE said:
> ...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


My favorite Sinn.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16600 for another relaxing day at home


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminox ANU my fav work watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doing classy on a Monday morning


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

WPS, Lefty modded, automatic (Miyota) Croton. Unbranded dial.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's never a blue Monday when I have my Celadon Imperial on my wrist  Have a wonderful week friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's never a blue Monday when I have my Celadon Imperial on my wrist  Have a wonderful week friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

View attachment 9122074
View attachment 9122090


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the very well made suigeneric strap


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monday is the first day of the rest of the week.










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armourlite on ostrich










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Came across this while at an appointment this morning.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore my trusty Cartier today, loves this gentleman watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All's well that ends well! Pick up my new daughter and wife and go home, both are healthy.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

To start the week


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> All's well that ends well! Pick up my new daughter and wife and go home, both are healthy.


Congratulations on your "acquisition." Lol. The little one is a keeper.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Congratulations on your "acquisition." Lol. The little one is a keeper.


Haha thanks man ?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM 372

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## dcannon1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Azule!









Squale 1521 polished with sunburst dial.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New StrapsCo NATO on the Squale


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Welp, just got my first ding out of the way on my six-week-old *CITIZEN* _AT0200-05E _(you can see the
little bastard on the polished bezel right above the one-minute marker). I suppose I feel a little relieved,
as now it is over with.










On the "good news" side of things, it just yesterday finally gained one second. One second in six-weeks?

I'll take it.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










WUS Bundeswehr project watch, hot off the press!


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DMCbanshee

Congrats nothing in life can match the birth of a child...May she be a blessed young lady.

Cheers


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Congrats!!!!



DMCBanshee said:


> All's well that ends well! Pick up my new daughter and wife and go home, both are healthy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



pvflyer said:


> DMCbanshee
> 
> Congrats nothing in life can match the birth of a child...May she be a blessed young lady.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks my friend!

Best,
Simon


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

$100 gets me a new ceramic bezel, still thinking if it would be worth it. I'd go for the midnite blue


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Too much orange?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> All's well that ends well! Pick up my new daughter and wife and go home, both are healthy.


Awesome news Simon.

Congrats to both you and your wife.

What did you name her?


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Awesome news Simon.
> 
> Congrats to both you and your wife.
> 
> What did you call her?


Thanks Brian! Catherine says hello ?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Black Bay Blue on the bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......to end the day, my 20+ year old Casio.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jenny Caribbean 300









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Orient Black Mako on a Deep Blue rubber strap. 
I have it regulated to approximately 5 seconds minus in 12 hours. 
I cannot imagine a slight enough nudge on the regulator.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Old fashion and my Longines, nice end to the day.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheers.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> All's well that ends well! Pick up my new daughter and wife and go home, both are healthy.


Congratulations to you & the Mrs & big kiss to Catherine.
G


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bernhardt 1st Generation GMT Globemaster ETA 2824 on Orange Marathon Italian rubber ( Bonetto Cinturini 306 ) 
*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That is so cool!!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 9130074
> 
> 
> View attachment 9130082


Beautiful dress piece.
not riding today, i take it.
cheers.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis on GGB


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Congratulations to you & the Mrs & big kiss to Catherine.
> G


Thank you G!
Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happily welcomed to the family!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Tuesday. For the morning Seiko SRP 279 on BC 300D on blue rubber.

Outside photos















Inside photo


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Wearing this vintage Wakmann today. Early 60"s


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









i'm going Kayaking after work, got my new pathfinder purchased here WUS, but forgot my wet suit.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PO on Hirsch Robby one of the best strap imho










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon TSAR on a black Hirsch shark strap with white contrast stitching


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two days in a row for this one. I find it increasingly harder to choose another one.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Blumo, at work.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cleaned up my *ORIENT *_Mako USA _today...



















Nearly all of my "WRUW" photos are taken while I am out walking this little monster...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*1971 Timex Marlin mechanical
*_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Atomic Orange LE Orthos II










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Speedy Tuesday evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Soccer practice with the 775.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still rockin the Sinn 103 LE. On a khaki NATO this time.

Rekindling the flame with her


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 for the latter half of today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton KK


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Recording session time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Marine


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Recraft with black Isofrane
















Enjoy the day!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Master 1K on Borealis rubber


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor BBB.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1975 Seiko Speed Timer 6138 - I love this watch so much I cant even begin to tell you..


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Хэмп счастливый день!


----------



## Kappelan (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9143434
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next on my never ending list of next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 today. Have to admit that 41mm is probably my perfect size, so why is the Pepsi PADI my next watch?! When will this hobby ever make sense?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"To sleep, perchance to dream-
ay, there's the rub."

Any other watch with an example in the user manual of how to program the watch for a lunar mission........................? 
Only the X-33:


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Khaki field on a green cordura.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



umarrajs said:


> "To sleep, perchance to dream-
> ay, there's the rub."
> 
> Any other watch with an example in the user manual of how to program the watch for a lunar mission........................?
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> p


very, very, nice piece Brian
regards from very hot London.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tanjecterly said:


> Tudor BBB.


awsome combo. 
Regards.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Got nothing but love for this affordable classic.....

*Orient Star Classic*





















































b-)​_


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Sinn 103 today. Have to admit that 41mm is probably my perfect size, so why is the Pepsi PADI my next watch?! When will this hobby ever make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sweet spot is 40mm and my watches range from 39-42mm. The PADI at 45mm wears smaller and I think you'll be happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New kid on the block today, happy to report its running 0spd dial up.


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Camber Chronograph...*

Love it!!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

I know this forum can be anti "fashion watch" but I couldn't pass on this one for the price. It's my Emporio Armani ars3000. It has the stp1-11 Swiss movement.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

The front of the EA ars3000


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Camber Chronograph...*

Tonight


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Tropik









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Blumo with a new Obris Morgan strap. Pretty comfy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

5001










Cheers.


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 6138 Speed Timer 'Big Blue' - 41 yrs old & still lookin' fresh!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An early good morning thursday to all.







J


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I didn't think I could pull it off wearing this strap at work but I like it!









Sent from space


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> Another beautiful piece. Impeccable taste & perfect combo.
> cheers.
> G..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stunning.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another beautiful day in London uk.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Srp315/Geckota strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doing work for the government today. Wearing the tank.







This thing really takes a beating and doesn't fail.

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

Rado


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX399 On Camo Canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great pics. Love the Anonimo Polluce.
Fantastic story behind the name.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Another beautiful day in London uk.
> View attachment 9150218
> View attachment 9150226


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bryan Liu (Mar 24, 2016)

Push push push,nice watches


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag and a Timmy's


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







John Wick I was late today


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

F71 Bundeswehr Project Chrono


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kappelan (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moon Watch


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Week old tattoo


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> View attachment 9150866
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pie pan dial! May I ask, is this an heirloom piece or did you purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stephanos (May 11, 2010)

Going with the speedy today


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SRP555J1 (in front of infrared photo of San Andreas fault.)


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Ready for takeoff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mumbo Jumbo...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas today, almost Friday!


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont and soccer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Overseas today, almost Friday!


very sharp! love that dial...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


> very sharp! love that dial...


Thank you, I do as well


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Strapco strap I got for black bay black (on the way) and tried on this


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Got to play a little hooky today with one of my affordable water watch.

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*









Dig the bracelet.
Extension On.









Perfect watch for dunkin.









Just a few dinks.....



























....but still lots of fun and good to know that the Excalibur is up to the task.









Extension Off.








Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Estoril 300 
snooker afternoon, dinner date with the wife. Looks like a good Friday.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klockodile (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Heritage 1967.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea urchin


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 today. Bidding on the PADI Pepsi today, love the comfort and shape of the turtle - wish me luck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Black Bay Black arrived today. Bracelet had been sized and just happened to fit perfectly. For the NATO to my wrist as well.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Black Bay Black arrived today. Bracelet had been sized and just happened to fit perfectly. For the NATO to my wrist as well.


Beautiful watch! Wear it well!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Kappelan (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday Vintage


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baked Friday 









Sent from space


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*MOMENTUM* _Base-Layer_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Camber Chronograph...*



Relo60 said:


> Tonight
> 
> View attachment 9147842
> View attachment 9147850


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baylor diver vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9162202
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this re-issue or it's a very clean original?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

And after a quick polish of one side, it virtually looks new and is back on the very comfy bracelet!


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Love this re-issue or it's a very clean original?


Thanks, and yes this is the reissue Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53. At 39mm it's a bit larger than the original which I think was 36mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Tea time on a cloudy work evening.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa 750t GMT









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert89 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Got the right band tool swapped my band!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















5 two 4 on boss rubber, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing a Panerai for the weekend


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Mark ii again today, the sunlight makes the brushed steel look almost alive in real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One before I turn in.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Послато са SM-G930F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Black bay on again today. I love when the gold hands glisten.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Good morning from Texas!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Black bay on again today. I love when the gold hands glisten.


Looking sharp Jay


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Black bay on again today. I love when the gold hands glisten.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R day today. Enjoy the weekend all!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Nothing like a beautiful Saturday that allows you to enjoy a piece in your collection.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Davosa Ternos ceramic 40mm


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*PERPETUAL* _R-01_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gets on there once or twice a week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gramp's Easy Reader


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








On the couch with the Oris Carl Brashear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watch #2 for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Kicking back on a Saturday afternoon...Orange Mako


----------



## Y0DA (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

New Planet Ocean Master Coaxial


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celadon Celestial for a weekend in the mountains&#8230; Have a great holiday guys!


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Military today.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changeover from the Panerai to the Speedy today


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switcheroo to the Speedy


Great minds think alike 



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 9175746


That bike is phenomenal  
I'm a rider as well but got rid of my rocket many years ago as I have no fear when it comes to speed.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



siranak said:


> Mark ii again today, the sunlight makes the brushed steel look almost alive in real life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big fan of the MII

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Seamaster Day Date


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Big fan of the MII
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was actually a post of yours a few weeks back that started off the interest in it as my latest addition 

Only gripe so far is that the case needs cleaning pretty much daily, it loves to pick up dust and dirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rise and shine. Happy Sunday.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

post images


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> That bike is phenomenal
> I'm a rider as well but got rid of my rocket many years ago as I have no fear when it comes to speed.
> 
> 
> ...


watches, bikes & cars amazing.
i ride an oldish Ducati Monster.
love your the bikes.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

F1 day. A few members of the family for the race and then lunch.

























Have a great Sunday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum On Mesh


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Switcheroo to the Speedy
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike
> ...


Here my Exp 1 on similar strap - mines from bandrbands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Switcheroo to the Speedy
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s878.photobucket.com/user/mctheny88/media/20160827_154356.jpg.html]
> ...


Love the strap on your Speedy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Dial!!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa 750t GMT Divingstar on an Isofrane










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ec8_civic (May 17, 2016)

With strap freshly out of the post box.


----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Helgray Silverstone Green on Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono strap
> 
> View attachment 7263906
> ​


Thanks for introducing me to Helgray

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Davosa Ternos Ceramic going with me to Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo fellas , Sea Dragon in the house #Borealis #RetroModernism #Orange*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to work up the energy for yard work with the Squale ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little fun with filters. My U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Midday watch change. Planet Ocean 8900


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one deserves to get out more. So many watches, so little time.

Another one's arriving tomorrow&#8230;


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

pm change


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Doxa 750t GMT Divingstar on an Isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn that's  James

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Damn that's  James
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks! My first Doxa. Now I understand what the fuss is all about! ? These are some nice watches, and add a little color to the collection.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap
Not a fan of it on bracelet but that strap does help complement it nicely










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWC Sub


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my superocean today


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a Black Bay day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









OVM numero dos


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pic from yesterday but Hulk again
Cheers


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Haven't worn this guy in a while


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kappelan (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## caps93 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



motzbueddel said:


> -snip-
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Looks awesome, I love how the light plays in the crystal! What ref. Is that, if I may ask?


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec B29 on python









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



caps93 said:


> Looks awesome, I love how the light plays in the crystal! What ref. Is that, if I may ask?


It is a Sinn 103 St with the acrylic cristal..

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn EZM 10 to start off the week








Macro shot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtasch (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Something new today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That went well - sorry for the neck pain .


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos got the nod this morning


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Trying out different nato straps on my Deep Blue NATO 300 pepsi.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DeepBlue T-100 DayNight GMT
I'm not completely sold on the orange strap yet. I'm usually more conservative with my color choices. I have a black strap too. What do you think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Speedy today.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

857 over HK

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Right now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back at school...meetings!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Toxic Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This is my Bertucci A-4T Titanium. Great field watch.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rocking the 372 today, sold the 000 to a great fellow forum member :0

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on gray zulu. Also got a red/blue Zulu from the same member, which will look sweet on the PADI when I get it...I mean, if I get it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

1978/79 Seiko LCD. Giving it some wrist time today.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Reduced on a Horween brown derby strap courtesy of StrappedWatchCompany - thanks Shawn!


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico Anko on a ToxicRoo strap










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Toxic Tuna Tuesday.


Great combo! ?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Great combo! ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After wearing my Seiko while on vacation for 2 weeks, I felt the need to mix it up this week.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor submariner black.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

SARB today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Catching some Solar.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sure Happy It's Tuesday!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morey 44 bronze


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo and a gingham checked David Donahue with jeans and Florsheim Imperials, today. Needs a leather bracelet to complete the picture.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3 eight 8 on Orloff gator today


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Suissemecanica SM8 chronograph 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Color match to THSR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko for the day in some strap I had which I think fits nicely










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_This is a great way for me to decompress after a busy productive day. A brief magical hour is all I need.
The evening bite is on.

*Citizen Eco Drive Promaster BN0151-09L Diver* 
Yeah, it's popular but for good reasons.


























Enjoy the rest of the evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to catch those stars and blued hand.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Tissot Le Locle


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling the blues.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JOSE G said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Very nice! Don't see one of these beauties every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> Trying to catch those stars and blued hand.
> 
> View attachment 9208186


Pure class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Vintage wrist time with a mid-eighties Time-Track Ana-Digi today.
Only realised AFTER I took this photo that it was still set on DST so is an hour fast.
Can I go home from work early?
Lol.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gafi said:


> View attachment 9208970


Interesting.
What model is this?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It's been running an astounding 6 seconds fast over the past week.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Black5 said:


> Interesting.
> What model is this?
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


It's SNJ023P1. I like it


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Flieger Blue LE.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II for the last day of the month


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

94210 big block


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This is a 1950's Solix. I believe it's 50's may be older. Blue steel hands, keeps great time.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont ALT1-C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kappelan (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris day. I've got the day off, perfect opportunity to cruise by my local AD to try on some watches!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Suissemecanica again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy racing. My fav lil guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Larry Seiden (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lange 1


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pam for hump day

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Back to day work with this gorgeous affordable.
You know it the moment you see it. At least that's what it did to me.









I then look even closer to confirm it.









It is indeed, so it's meant to be.









Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Mido multifort titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Duograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The blush of fresh love.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II for hump day, hope everyone had a great one!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Under certain light the dial turns teal green.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My oris for today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right on time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My watch today after many days.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Throwback Thursday!









1965 Seiko Sportsmatic Deluxe


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Faculty meeting this morning


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## beyondhonesty (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BrOnZeMo


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


>


Really cool piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Really cool piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G-Shock today









Defender from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Crouching Scorpène

#HiddenPrototype










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hey Now! Hope you're having a speedy day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today
Cheers


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ironman Mod



cayabo said:


> Timex Ironman movement swap: T5K793 - T5K822


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## a_watch (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 Red for almost Friday day


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> 1680 Red for almost Friday day


Nicely done!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks Jay!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

another day another dollar


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



_"bzzzztt"_


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Linde Werdelin Spiolite II tech green on a DLC bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_At least part of Thursday is with this dude.....

*Vostok Scuba Dude*
Another evening outing with a fishy watch.


















Told ya the dude is fishy....









....and what good is a WR rating unless you test it?









Get bigger little fella.....









It's a good addition to the fishing gear and lucky to boot.

















Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Office day & black tie event. Tangente.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> 1680 Red for almost Friday day


Wow! Very special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something vintage.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orange is the New Black


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Friday the 2nd September


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn this one for a few months. Love this piece


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


Beautiful! What model is it?


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gafi said:


> Beautiful! What model is it?


SARB005


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

am 007, pm OM...
image free hosting


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

She's wearing my seiko and kinda likes it









Sent from space


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new Orient Bambino version 3 I bought today


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LeGant QS World Timer - LeGant used to be the house brand for Montgomery Ward back in the day. 
This one came with the original Montgomery Ward rectangle box and warranty guarantee paper.
Cool Sunburst Blue dial with silver numbers and hash marks and white chapter ring 
Just a fun and affordable vintage piece


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Felix SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF and the Shogun again today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova and a Jack Russel .... good times 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM 55 in a vineyard full of Cotton Candy grapes! Nice and cool under the canopy.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the go


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinnex 566c ("c" = chapter ring)


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Throwin' two fingers to work on this Labor Day Weekend Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On strapsco strap


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








vintage PP day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New purchase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Labor Day begins with Weiss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










524 this Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Latest arrival: Bulova 63A119 Type A-15 Limited Edition reproduction.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting off the weekend with my Celadon Imperial Peacock&#8230; Have a great Saturday guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting off the weekend with my Celadon Imperial Peacock&#8230; Have a great Saturday guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

View attachment 9237602
View attachment 9237626


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ASUS_X014D using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Weeeeek ennnd is here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Justaway (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> Latest arrival: Bulova 63A119 Type A-15 Limited Edition reproduction.


Excellent pickup!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


> Excellent pickup!


Thanks!

Unique piece and a great deal that's still available.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

doing some weekend gaming


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just back from a weeks holiday in Virginia Beach.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow.... love it.



Barry S said:


> Latest arrival: Bulova 63A119 Type A-15 Limited Edition reproduction.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Wow.... love it.


Thanks! I had my eye on this for a while - never expected the price to come down so much.


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9238514
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one would be great for shortsighted people like me. Very legible

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale for the evening.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Globemaster GMT #Bernhardt #USA *


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Weekend watch my favorite Omega


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE! Camo 6309-7040


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminox ANU on bund lol









Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one, again.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue ray Saturday


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning from NYC.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar 100 auto









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_It's that time of the year and what a great time it is. 
Once again sporting one of my favorite true affordable that has seen lots of wear this week.

*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede T499359J *









Lots of great games this weekend to kick the season off! 


























Just remember, always show some class and be a good sport win or lose.
Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Wow.... love it.


Very nice.....haven't seen this one!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















New tudor for today :0

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my el cheapo retrograde Stuhrling, which I love.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally caught the "opposite" of the infamous 10:09 shot


----------



## X JBM X (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally got a *SEIKO*_ 5_...










It is the ubiquitous SNK803.



















Couldn't pass it up for $42. I like the smaller size (37mm) and it's been really accurate over the five days that I've had it (+5 seconds).

However, I can't believe that I don't own one single 18mm band/strap. I just kinda assumed I would (it's a big-ass box of straps). Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



X JBM X said:


>


Very nice


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My friend's watches,,,


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my first Sinn in honor of Herr Sinn's 100th birthday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









































- .... .- -. -.- ... ..-. --- .-. .-- .- - -.-. .... .. -. --.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

9300 Liquidmetal


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice watch and Primo.



txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I like the light NATO on this


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna time









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










216570 today for the first afternoon of college ball.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183








*​


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

@hingkongtaipan, nice pic ^^^
I have one of these and still forget how nice it is. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And I love the watch on this NATO !



41Mets said:


> I like the light NATO on this


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Mr Incognito...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Soccer Sunday with the 103.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








dosent get much wrist time real pain in the you know what to set date and time crown Disengages on its own.i can live with it because it was cheap and is super comfortable

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orea.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis 43. One of the highest quality watches I've seen... At any price point.









Pardon the dust in the photo. In my haste to capture the 10:09 shot, I didn't have time to wipe it off


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> Oris Aquis 43. One of the highest quality watches I've seen... At any price point.
> 
> View attachment 9250546
> 
> ...


Absolutely right. However, with the bracelet I found it to be just too heavy. Traded it for a 65 on rubber, which fits me much better. Of course now I miss it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A vintage Bulova "Poologragher" 333

Rick


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something classic and simple for a family gathering, Tissot Carson P80.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 4 with the Shogun. Heading to the pool.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Absolutely right. However, with the bracelet I found it to be just too heavy. Traded it for a 65 on rubber, which fits me much better. Of course now I miss it!


It's definitely a solid piece - especially the 43mm version. I've found that wearing it slightly tight on my wrist makes the weight basically unnoticeable. And the Aquis bracelet is so darn comfortable I could wear it for days. Don't actually do that though... too many other options in the watch box


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Day 4 with the Shogun. Heading to the pool.


Love that color combo! I've got an unworn orange nato... might be time to break that puppy in.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks, and yes you should.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> Love that color combo! I've got an unworn orange nato... might be time to break that puppy in.


Thanks and yes you should.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New healed tattoo
Also the light catching the dial just right


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Sunday everyone.

My affordable easy reader Seiko 5 to start the day.



































b-)​_


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^ I gave a really good friend two watches to get him addicted, a Steinhart B-Uhr and a Seiko monster pumpkin.

The first watch that he went out and bought on his own, as a freshly minted WIS, was that Seiko 5. Great watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BruFlick said:


> View attachment 9250682


If the Jaegers in Pacific Rim wore watches, that would be it. That's a beast!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice Hulk, looks realy nice in green that sub


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tree trimming earlier today,










Relaxing now


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keeping track of when to turn the chicken.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

When I'm wearing this beautiful red flower, It's always summer&#8230; Have a splendid week ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guacamole 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Tree trimming earlier today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No Sunday blues tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Of course, the newest toy continues to get all the attention.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for bronze...


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

CW on black nato strap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Day 4 with the Shogun. Heading to the pool.


Torn between a Shogun and buying another Oris Aquis. Never owned a titanium before but the Shogun really speaks to me. However, I already own an OM, a 775 and plan on getting the Pepsi PADI, so another Seiko diver...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Torn between a Shogun and buying another Oris Aquis. Never owned a titanium before but the Shogun really speaks to me. However, I already own an OM, a 775 and plan on getting the Pepsi PADI, so another Seiko diver...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shogun is a great watch. 8 of my 11 watches are Seikos and I have no problem with that.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helson Porthole


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AP for me!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This guy:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mark III










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210







*_​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _Back to day work with this gorgeous affordable.
> You know it the moment you see it. At least that's what it did to me.
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeour, which model is this?

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No matter what watch i wear I don't like it as much as this. Including ones I try on on stores


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










_and a "Happy Labor Day"!_


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Waterbury on bond NATO


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bonding with my Bulova on my balcony.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice Dial.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for my *Tisell *_43mm Pilot_...










For $14, I was not expecting much, but this strap could easily cost several times that; I gotta get lucky every once in a while, I suppose.










For the curious, the LINK: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016PXQBIA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










I am extremely happy with the unbelievable quality for the money.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT MasterII while navigating the mousetrap board with my favorite (and only) daughter. Happy Labor Day!!


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't get enough of my Speedy Reduced


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thinking about selling my Junghans Max Bill. It's not getting the wrist time it deserves relative to the other stuff in my collection. What do you guys think?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Wrapping up some family time - 
Happy Labor Day America!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early morning riser for the first day of school. Happy Tuesday.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OllyNL (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos makes some damn beautiful watches. Definitely high on my list.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back in the forums after a self-imposed hiatus.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ Seiko 5 with Faceted Crystal !!*

Seiko 5 6319-8050 w/Faceted Crystal
Never saw or heard of these before. Got it on The Bay (auction) for 40 buck$. Runs great.
I put in a NOS Faceted Crystal from Otto Frei. Case a little rough, but Hey !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boring I know, but day 6 in a row for this one.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I forget how solid this thing is after not wearing it for a spell.

You go, *CASIO*!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Meeting all day today, desk diving hard with the pelagos.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snzh53


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Token19 (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to me


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fortis today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My latest mod Bay-Master V 2.0
Custom dial, with day delete...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SpeedyTuesday with my sapphire sandwich on a brown leather strap from www.nicecustomgoods.com.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Two liner today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Has a classy look on this darker blueish-grey NATO.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


>


Nice one, Robotaz
I especially like the hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Eterna Kontiki 4 Hands on Hirsch Mariner


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







my only watch that can ride with my Harley


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G-Shock polar science edition









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Tropik today









Doxa yesterday, up at 14100'









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



merl said:


>


Great shot!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sitting at a railway station, got a ticket for my destination...










Vintage Seiko Quartz courtesy of my late Grandfather
Blazer by Ralph Lauren
Jeans by Lucky Brand
Shoes by Allen Edmonds
Hat by Stetson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sleepless in Mississauga.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one today


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Pelagos on this rainy NJ morning


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Got this yesterday. Put it on the black leather and wearing it!


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Bulova "surfboard" chrono with Valjoux 7733.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the dial on the Seiko PADI


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## X JBM X (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is fitting in the rotation well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

7th day straight with the Shogun.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little CLERC love today!










Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On my way back home from walking the kids to school this morning. Now off to work. Have a good day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Wednesday everyone.

This wonderful affordable got the nod for today......

*Bulova Accutron II 262 kHz*


















Have a wonderful Wednesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*













new Fluco strap, I think I'm officially obsessed with Horween Shell Cordovan.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dagaz Aurora


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going vintage 2 consecutive days with this flavor.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R hump day here









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 144









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Normally, when I take photos for the _WRUW? _threads while walking Amy...










...many of the pictures aren't very good and are discarded. However...










...for whatever reason, today they all turned out O.K.

I ask your forgiveness in advance, but I'm using all of 'em...























































That's it, I'm done. I promise.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 today, missed the six yesterday, but I'll be on it for the nine Friday.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love your squale! I just picked up my first one last week and I half to say that this is a hell of a watch build for $500. The only critique I have is that the clasp sucks, and the pip is a bit small. I wonder if a strapcode submariner clasp might be a good fix?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today my love









Bye ;-)


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panda dial today


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m On Super Engineer


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love the look of this classic watch put on a casual strap. The mix or dress and casual does it for me.

Enjoy NFL kick off day boys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one..


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FM with the USD 300 million Philippe Starck-designed 'Motor Yacht A' in the background
Cheers


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tatoskok on Borealis rubber


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day watch. Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 356 Flieger copper dial today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three8Zero




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A10 on a Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet.


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Bit too much vibration at the office to wear automatics.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day back to school!


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest acquisition, Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thoughts on this unique custom strap?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry double post


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Went with a tank for today's wet and gloomy weather


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Like a kid in a candy store


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Thoughts on this unique custom strap?


Little shiny but looks good to me

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts on this unique custom strap?
> ...


Thanks I agree. Emailed the strap maker to see if there was a way for me to dull it up a bit.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keeping it Omega for the afternoon


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new addition- Christopher Ward C5 slimline picked up in their latest clearance sale to clear the old (better) logo stock. I already have the bronze faced version but prefer this. Bought a second blue alligator strap for it but looks better on brown so will be sending that back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








TT1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Now a beater ...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still rocking this one...


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five2Four today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely love the lume on the Stowa B-Type Flieger


----------



## X JBM X (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill Chronoscope.










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>


Cool pic... Like a warehouse runway!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Trying to be tuff at work


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bernhardt GMT Globemaster *


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way to school convocation


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Crappy cell phone shot.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Different office today.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At our convocation


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## X JBM X (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Greenred said:


> My new Orient Bambino version 3 I bought today
> 
> View attachment 9232386


Nice. I don't see the gold tone much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bell & Ross BR 123 sports heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"Bathyscaphe"


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wakmann 


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

The BFK!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I dig it.



41Mets said:


> Thoughts on this unique custom strap?


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jiusko Tourbillon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap envy.



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying out the black Bay










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on alligator.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> View attachment 9298898
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*G*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's something you don't see every day... Steinhart Ocean 500 Titanium Ceiling Fan Dial Mod


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Night switch to 775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Getting ready to head out for the night. Second-guessing myself about selling this guy for a Sinn 556...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet, that is a beauty


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

In weekend (New York) warrior mode, so it's my second day driving the tank...


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First internet pick up ever for me. A.Schild 5005 movement. A 28800 bph, hacking, day-date alarm watch. The 5005 is automatic winding of the mains, but manual winding of the alarm spring. The top level 5008 auto winds both the mainspring and the alarm spring.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jazzbach said:


>


Isn't this model is about 10 years old? If so, I almost pulled the trigger on this model and have always regretted not doing so. The bracelet is unbelievable. Never knew steel could be so supple. A real beauty! Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with a Russian tonight. Gotta love Friday night.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Isn't this model is about 10 years old? If so, I almost pulled the trigger on this model and have always regretted not doing so. The bracelet is unbelievable. Never knew steel could be so supple. A real beauty! Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your compliment. 
Yes, it's actually made circa 2003. 
This bracelet is so comfortable


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jazzbach said:


> Thanks for your compliment.
> Yes, it's actually made circa 2003.
> This bracelet is so comfortable


Yep, that's definitely the one that got away. You're very lucky to have it. Did you buy it new?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Yep, that's definitely the one that got away. You're very lucky to have it. Did you buy it new?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it second hand last week.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*NEW ARMIDA A2 ( ETA 2824/ Domed Crystal )

























*​

​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jazzbach said:


> Got it second hand last week.


Very cool. I was disappointed when they discontinued this version. Very nice indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wivel (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ZO2303 - orange vwolf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dagaz "Aurora"


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage King Seiko Hi Beat for me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Best dial ever ?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watch of the day.....and night.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oakland-bound 









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying new leather band on this Timex GMT.

20160910_152041 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stowa Flieger LE Blue Dial today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

98b210 on bracelet from 98b212



















Bulova chronos. They are very smooth and accurate


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Mark XII


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today, after a great round of golf with my son this morning.


----------



## LeftRightLeft (Jan 5, 2011)

Omega AT


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid day switch to the Pelagos


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApanovichAG (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going vintage today. '65 Seiko Sportsmatic.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





































GD-400HUF


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back from a work trip abroad. Reunited with my Anonimo


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


>


Beautiful piece Barry.
regards


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mato123 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sunday morning blues


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful piece Barry.
> regards


Thanks Gino. This was an instant favorite. Very happy to have grabbed this while it was still around and share the incredible bargain with our friends on this forum. We collectively bought out the remaining stock in a couple days!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been a long time since I wore this last, but was playing tennis then had to mow the lawn so went with a quartz. The watch that started this all for me. I was infatuated with this watch in university but couldn't afford it, and then I won one in a raffle at the end of a cycle race I rode in and I was hooked on watches.







Festina Chrono Bike. Estimating it to be the 2004 model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jiusko Tourbillon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Soccer this morning, baseball this afternoon. Oris 65 doing double duty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

































Even Zoya knew that it was Sunday 11...


----------



## planettokyo (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


> GD-400HUF


its awesome G-shock!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote









Yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A bit more modern interpretation of the Bulova military theme to complete the weekend - the ever popular 96B230.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16600 for the last day of the weekend


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying a Sunday's stroll in the park with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue&#8230; Have a fantastic week ahead my friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Excellent959 (Sep 4, 2015)

Here's my beloved frog...


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

out for a ride










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


>


Sweet! I have one coming to me soon - I'm really looking forward to it. Nice looking piece!!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Elgin Star Dials.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















GD-400HUF skateboard watch


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Tisell* _No. 157_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. Awesome daily hand-wind, running +6 per 24 hrs. Wonderful watch.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris F1 Williams Team Chronograph

Can't believe how different this watch is on metal vs rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great week!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LeGant World Timer


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old diver


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jenny Caribbean 300









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


> GD-400HUF skateboard watch


Dang! Now those are some bull bars!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinning


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 9334250


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGA113


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Master....









Послато са SM-G930F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 9335714


Very nice. 
Giallo e verde vanno veramente bene.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Have a great week!


TC2, really cool piece. 
I have been after one for a while. Since they sold out, so hard to get. 
Regards & best wishes.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The power of mother nature, on the wrist and on the land.









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










El Primero to start the week, I hope everyone has a great one ahead!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one still fascinates me.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to get artistic with my Nomos Tangomat GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarezbaseball22 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rocking my new Lew and Huey Black Tie from a local WUS member. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on my favourite strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New distressed look for my Benarus


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from space


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

94210 on ToxicNATO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cave Dweller II


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tissot Tuesday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artick (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mk III today
Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina BLACKout.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

todays...


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sexy lugs of the Nomos Orion.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put this on yesterday morning for Tissot Tuesday.
Posting a day late.








Backlight makes the lcd red.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weiss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chose a watch... Now to choose a car










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TC2 again


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Loving it on the grey nato, what do you guys think?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> TC2 again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That's not a watch, that Anonimo is a work of art. And it's Made my day.
cheers.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> That's not a watch, that Anonimo is a work of art. And it's Made my day.
> cheers.


Thanks Brotha

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX today


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas today, is it Friday yet?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giving the night shift to my GS SBGT035


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Air King at the Military museum Hanoi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5517 with Soprod A-10.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pepsi


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Only have a few watches so it's my trusty 114060 for today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWC 300m


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGR061


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my new favorite ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



X JBM X said:


>


I like the watch and cufflinks too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X JBM X (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jimdon5822 said:


> I like the watch and cufflinks too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

FWIW, That watch is for sale at the moment, and the cuff links are home made.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor blue.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X JBM X (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest member of the family. Seiko SPC079. New black band is coming.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Ceramica today. I've had this watch for a few months now and still can't decide if I like it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ponto S Diver today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"PEPSI"


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Colt quartz for a cloudy day.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Silvana chronograph today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Auto Chrono 241191

Got it on a Hirsch Liberty strap for a change. The bracelet is very nice, but adds a lot of weight to an already chunky watch. 
Digging the look so far. 
























Here's what it looks like on bracelet

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anko today









Raven yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New BeauBands strap for the Sea Dragon.
Beau nailed it again with this one.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Zimbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No meetings here. Straight casual, Dickies & Chucks today w/ the Famous 4










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> New BeauBands strap for the Sea Dragon.
> Beau nailed it again with this one.


WoW, stunning piece Brian. The strap is awsome too.
more pics of this one please. 
Regards & best wishes
G


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sticking with Pelagos on bracelet


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For some reason this doesn't get much wrist time,































Have a great Thursday


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sure Happy It's Thursday!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This *SEIKO *is old.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








trident on shark mesh


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You need to fix that and wear it more often. 
The natural patina looks like it's starting to set in quite nicely.
Has it been in salt water much?

|>



Watchcollector21 said:


> For some reason this doesn't get much wrist time,
> 
> View attachment 9361954
> 
> ...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Steinhart OMV II


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ok- I recognize this- I am a serial flipper. Part of the reason is if I'm gonna spend the money I'd better LOVE it. Part is that I only can wear three watches without feeling like I have too many. I traded the Tudor Back Bay black for this. Plus cash on my end. I think a fair deal. This is much more my style. What do you think?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Red day today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some Nomos Club action today!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1917 Elgin Bold Roman.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> You need to fix that and wear it more often.
> The natural patina looks like it's starting to set in quite nicely.
> Has it been in salt water much?
> 
> |>


Hi Brian, 
wore a couple of times last year in salt water... But patina seems nice and natural but very slow.
it feels a bit lumpy, that's why I don't wear it much. Really like the bezel on it. 
Love that green piece you wore yesterday, that was really cool and the strap was beautiful as well.
cheers 
G.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mk II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Soccer practice with the 103. First chilly night of soon to be autumn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Red Sub today, the sun is getting pretty low at this time of day. Autumn will be here soon.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Twelve Crows (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Has become my daily wearer...keeps time to +2 a day.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still IWC mark XII


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Warhawk at Onomichi Market in Japan










Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1971 Seiko 6119-8450



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Warhawk at Onomichi Market in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, mine at Shibuya. 









Anyway, nice dome!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been after one for a long time. Finally got it.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a Pulsometer day.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO PADI ...


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 on this crisp Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarezbaseball22 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My James McCabe on a bracelet. Tend to like this combo better than the leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX399


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First morning out with my new friend, Mark the 2nd.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



devlred said:


> View attachment 9373938


Beautiful! I love that band. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Wearing my Seiko Flightmaster, bit of a rainy day.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my 7 year old Sinn 103 St Acrylic today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF...it was a looong week!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1950s Rodana Chronograph I picked up here on WUS:


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Ireland


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't get enough of the FC!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five24 for PAM Friday, after that week I am glad to see this day.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier (Seiko SUN065 PADI Kinetic GMT Diver):



Later (Modded Sumo on Crafter Blue rubber strap):


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ok, just chillin..

.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Colt GMT :]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday, Breitling day. ( my lucky watch ) 
its a POKER NIGHT, tonight.

























On the downside, out shopping with the wife today. Physically tiering and mentally draining.LOL.
Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really nice watch, any chance of more pictures.
enjoy.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brrrdn said:


> Breitling Colt GMT :]


reaaly cool piece.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> reaaly cool piece.
> regards & best wishes.


thank you! =]


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Счастливы субботу!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO PROSPEX SRP779J1


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wschertz (Nov 6, 2012)

I've gotten away from the watch hobby a bit (and honestly was more of a lurker even when I frequented the site), but it seems a rule change prevents me from using the sales forum again until I hit 100 posts, soooooo....SNAA63 today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PEPSI ...


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster Pro on a cloudy day


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a very comfy zulu


----------



## Jansen (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jovani said:


> SEIKO PROSPEX SRP779J1


Mate your pizza's gone mouldy


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Family says hi.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OCEAN_7_ LM-_7 PRO TITANIUM
_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three1Two on Adeeos shoes & custom Piotr coin buckle





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice Ball, what model is it?


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this one today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Off out for dinner with the better half.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

As always with my mods, unbranded dials, new hands, new seconds (could not find suitable orange...). I wonder if anyone would guess what "toolwatch" was used for this piece, not yet lefty modded.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At Lone Star Le Mans and look what I found.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



e29ville said:


> As always with my mods, unbranded dials, new hands, new seconds (could not find suitable orange...). I wonder if anyone would guess what "toolwatch" was used for this piece, not yet lefty modded.
> 
> View attachment 9387818


Ok, I'll bite.......a version of the YachtMonster


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the deep blue dial on the Seamaster Pro Ceramic - especially in full sun


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating the Mid-autumn Festival with some superlative red tea and mooncake...

Can't stop admiring how beautifully subtle the Plum Blossom Guilloche is on that elegant ermine dial, and how those charismatic blued steel hands glisten like exquisite porcelain...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Really enjoying this watch on the distressed strap.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Advisor :]


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot T-Race catching up on some moto 2 races on my video pass. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kids soccer today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spending the weekend with Tag Heuer...









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 6117-6010 World Time from 1969


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SUN043 GMT 50th Anniversary Seiko


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My son and I both wore Panerai today for a father son outing.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Deep blue NATO 300 on its brand new hirsch liberty strap. It feels so much nicer than the nato's and gives it a dressier look.


----------



## mwheatley (Nov 15, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SOH. I don't dive, but I do watch college football as you can see from the TV glow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Modded bronze Seiko 7002 at my drum line competition.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Purchased on WUS!!!


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*TIMEX* & *Hadley - Roma*

I love the way they look together. Comfy, too!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Enjoying vintage mostly now.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hopefully the pics are self explanatory













will be back shortly with a watch change for the rest of today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday Squale.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Really enjoy wearing this TT1, on combat ostrich strap



















have a great Sunday


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've had a lot of watches, but I think this Alpina is the best feeling watch I've had on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going to Japanfest today and thought I should wear the appropriate Seiko Sary055










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two of the most reliable objects I own









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early swap.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



WastedYears said:


> View attachment 9396098


That looks awesome. Which reference? The new one, 214270 MK II? Regardless, dig the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jtbr said:


> View attachment 9394738
> 
> 
> Enjoying vintage mostly now.


Super hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hiking time well on our way










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching my boy at a b-ball clinic.



















My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sticking with the eighty seven today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wootx (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late entry - executive traveler


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 9400122
> 
> 
> View attachment 9400138
> ...


What model is that? That's awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I kinda like this guy.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








orient Mako USA II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
















Indiglo for the WIN!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Autodromo Prototipo


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is the strap I had on when the spring bar failed. I'm irrationally worried it'll happen again on this strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1917 Patria.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CPT Joe (Mar 23, 2007)

Helson SM


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can't never get my 5164 to glow like that. I did read that yours glows brighter than the travel time. Lovely watch!



hun23 said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPT Joe (Mar 23, 2007)

Oops..and the pic.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



arejay101 said:


> I can't never get my 5164 to glow like that. I did read that yours glows brighter than the travel time. Lovely watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats just from walking outside for a quick second...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO today
Cheers


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko SBGV019


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

:think::think::think:









;-)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

North Flag


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Milgauss Monday


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1969 Seiko 6106-7107 and his new friend


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Forgot how beautiful the Squale sunburst blue dial is (haven't worn this one for a couple weeks)


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No monday blues today, with this beauty on my wrist 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

View attachment 9405770
View attachment 9405778


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning shift for this RW Sinatra watch.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monster Monday


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing like starting Monday with a bang









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A little music practice


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berfles (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









First and only watch in my collection


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> What model is that? That's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


This is ADI's























;-)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Seiko Sumo with a Yobokies small font black insert, Yobokies AR sapphire crystal, Strapcode Endmill bracelet and MM300 clasp. Awesome watch for the price, in my opinion.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 10









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

If you own this watch wear it in Costco. Best lighting ever


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Scuba. Kagoshima. Sakurajima survived Malakas.



















Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Here is one of the watches my Sister got with a bunch of jewelry and such. I got this black leather strap at Walmart. The watch is running maybe a second fast after several days.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








[Idea stolen from @jconli - who did it much better ;-)]


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega today
Cheers


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daniel JeanRichard for today


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club today


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Square 1521 for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Orient Black Mako on Deep Blue silicon rubber strap.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

94210 big block


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









CWC G10 Army Issue


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap with deployant clasp...

















Cut both sections of the strap down to the last hole and it fits my 6.5 inch wrist perfectly... plus the vanilla rubber smells awesome!


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9415602


Love that strap. Did it come with the watch?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning coffee. May change to some leather shoes for work later.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TUDOR Advisor =]


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy. Tuesday. Duh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Tires


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mach6 on Geckota rally


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Love the slightly yellow tachymeter numbers


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This new arrival


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this one today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice dial Brad, what watch is that?

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Quartz, though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Meranom Amphibia youse guys!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS SBGR061


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Brightz Phoenix chrono


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis 40mm for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Broke this one back out after a while. Happy hump day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Showing the BBA some love today...









And later for date night with my beautiful bride...









Happy hump day my WUS friends!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Change for the evening. 
Spent an hour converting this Python strap to fit the aquis, even inserted tubes in the ends. 
Much better in real life.

























this Oris adjustable clasp is one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



wschofield3 said:


> Showing the BBA some love today...
> 
> View attachment 9426250
> 
> ...


that JeanRichard is a beautiful watch.
regards


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One thise tonight after my Archimede has come off.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ajn3323 said:


> Broke this one back out after a while. Happy hump day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that's a stunning piece.
regards.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my WIS communicator.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Third automatic in 3 days. Meranom today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue on blue on blue


----------



## Akiro_no_boku (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I'm wearing an orient mako orange with tiger stripe nato band. This is my work watch. I've on been using it for about 2 weeks with plenty of shock and snags. Still accurate and running. Previously I had a seiko 5 but the crystal cracked and the accuracy is way off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heroic18


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new as of last week!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late day swap.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this Seiko Baby Arnie Family


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II for hump day this week.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VC Overseas Deep Stream arrived today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Coo


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got home from work and this one was waiting for me right on my front porch ..  

























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

double post :-s


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160922/7a6b885696130dcee287f1439d493170.jpg


I want a nice brass diver so bad! Gonna have to be content with stripping a Komandirskie... But that second hand. Hng.b-)


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still awake and wearing this Tag


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> [/QUOT
> WOW. Hi Brian,
> that is an beautiful watch and on my radar.......
> you have a large and amazing collection..
> ...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Yo fellas , Anchor 3 in the house!!! #Bernhardt #USA *_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not worn this in a while.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TISELL 43mm pilot

What a great watch...


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Two days of hand wind to close out the work week. 
Slightly modded Komandorskie here.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New look for me on a sinn branded strap


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Woke up with this one...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lunette Verte aujourd'hui
Cheers


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn UX / EZM2B


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico TC2. Definitely a keeper. I'm not complaining, but if I were Tactico / Crepas, I would produce a 2nd run of the TC2...I think it would sell.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning! It's a rad/nuke Thursday for me.







0.8ųSv right now, but going to get hotter!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thursday calls for... a retro good "time"!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## georgeabrahams (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I do not wear always, they are fragile, I do not want to damage


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean 1 Vintage on Phoenix MOD Spectre NATO


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



userealwasabi said:


> Thursday calls for... a retro good "time"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually not a fan of square watches or anadig but that is absolutely rad. Love it.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is very cool


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Usually not a fan of square watches or anadig but that is absolutely rad. Love it.


This is very cool


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Usually not a fan of square watches or anadig but that is absolutely rad. Love it.


This is very cool


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VSA officers on perlon


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out to enjoy a golf day


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one yet again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Great combo my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cloudy day WWC.









I know it's not a real Sub, but for now I'm absolutely loving the Squale 1545... someday though


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Seiko 6139-6000


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Picked up this stealthy beast today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Probably the hardest dial I own to get a good photo of.
Always looks a bit washed out in the photo. Much better to the naked eye.
The cell phone camera just isn't up for it.
I should probably get out the DSLR and do a proper shoot in the light box.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Probably the hardest dial I own to get a good photo of.
> Always looks a bit washed out in the photo. Much better to the naked eye.
> The cell phone camera just isn't up for it.
> I should probably get out the DSLR and do a proper shoot in the light box.


don't know about the flowers, but the watch is absolutely awsome.
Lol.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


>


Haven't seen you for a while Hoops-no9. Nice to see you back.
love the relaxed combo on the explorer 2. 
Regards & best wishes.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This is now a whole second slow.


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos today


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Haven't seen you for a while Hoops-no9. Nice to see you back.
> love the relaxed combo on the explorer 2.
> Regards & best wishes.


Thanks so much. Appreciate the kind words. Things have been crazy with the kids back in school, and work.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










All day on my wrist felt great 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hands down my favourite Rolex.



hoppes-no9 said:


>


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great watch.
Great combo.

What...no flowers?



Watchcollector21 said:


> Not worn this in a while.
> 
> View attachment 9431290
> View attachment 9431298
> View attachment 9431314


----------



## Tonydevolani (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Hasn't had a strap on it in weeks.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not sure why I got so artsy fartsy with this shot. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















On the ferry from Yakushima to Kagoshima.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tonydevolani (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just put the Speedy on a new Hadley-Roma kevlar band b-)


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> View attachment 9440586
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

103 on an old BandR leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FM today
Cheers


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Summer's over...switched back from the NATO to the bracelet.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX021 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*5

*
















*
*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A quick switch to my Perpetual chronograph.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from space


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This today and the weekend.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JeanRichard 1681 Ronde small seconds


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Great watch.
> Great combo.
> 
> What...no flowers?


Hi Brian, 
If you ever decide to come to uk. We have to meet up. As my guest of course, you and family. 
Cheers.
G.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bronzy77 said:


> View attachment 9441474


Stunner, probably tissot best. 
I have the 1000 version, 
regards


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bacon and egg roll


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday&#8230;










&#8230;and today:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

With a vintage cigarette case I use as a wallet


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1917 Elgin White Star Dial.
On a nos Guss WW2 strap.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Beautiful chrono William!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful chrono William!


Thank you Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5twofour late post today, it's been hectic this week.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sunofapun said:


> SKX021 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your user name. My oldest son is a skilled punster!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank God it is Venus day









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mudmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All blues.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo, that nato is perfect


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCope (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Melbourne Watch Co Avalon on NATO


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aoshima Island Miyozaki Japan - trip is drawing to a close!










Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman Double 24 on the War Eagle strap today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Ocean Diver today


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vintage frog at its natural habitat... Beautiful blue ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Road triiiiipp 









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Military 007, have a great Saturday guys!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa to kick it off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BP FF for Saturday. Hope you're enjoying the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Drak said:


> Heroic18
> View attachment 9428274


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baron Samedi aka Voodoo at the park earlier
Cheers


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dieru (Jun 17, 2015)

Since i take a wristshot today...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My fave


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speed Dragon on Geckota rally


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Eighty seven to start this Saturday


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna KonTiki Chrono for Saturday


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep brunch diving.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jazzbach said:


> Fantastic




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX403









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Tisell *really gives you a lot for the money...


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean One Bronze today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

VSA Maverick. Coffee then weekend warrior mode.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just did a three battery change on this one. Ready for traveling now. ?









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








evening switch

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekend duty Quartz chrono for ba.....rd installation. Air tools, power saws, and beater watches. Arrr arrr arrr!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can't type "ba.....rd"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

b a s e b o a r d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hm. I don't know of "s e b o a" to be a particularly offensive word. Am I missing something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Switched over to the Bambino for some downtime and wine at the winery


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Wearing an SKX007 feels like hanging out with an old buddy


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II this evening


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm on Bulova time today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MDV-301 Marlin


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Picking up some new furniture for the house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







​


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Couple or glass of wine with my girl friend...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Techne Goshawk PVD after an intense match. Still need to get some new straps.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

WWC this afternoon at the start of the UNC vs Pitt football game - which was awesome, by the way 









Gotta get a light blue/white NATO to better match the school colors though.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Inexpensive perlon that looks quirky. I like.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And emergency plumbing repair. Stupid air gaps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My new Oris Carl Brashear bronze


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Father daughter date at the Hello Kitty Diner


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blackbolt said:


>


Awsome watch.
regards


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is our last night in Japan. Shin-Kobe. Yes, we did the Kobe beef.




























Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My grail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stuhrling Original Sunday y'all.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Omega today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








vwolf


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New perlon


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny and pleasant here


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient pilot auto. Best 120 bucks I ever spent









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



scalpel72 said:


> Father daughter date at the Hello Kitty Diner


Great Speedmaster and what a fun day with your daughter.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anyone got the time? 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching football.... with the P-51










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ilovewatchestoo said:


> Great Speedmaster and what a fun day with your daughter.


Thank you mate


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My nice Seiko SUN037 Japanese edition (was released only for the Japanese market...so I had to get one...)


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This little bagelsport because my Patek is away to have a little spa day (actually weeks) in NYC at the service center.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Midnight blue


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning V8


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZF07


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just put this back in rotation, after a couple of years.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My weekend companion and still on today - Sinn UX


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poor thing was without a strap for months.finally got one from the local watch dealer.

























Sent from space


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1977 Seiko 6138-8020 "patina panda"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Heuer 7723 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 104 today


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club Dunkel Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The 103 on the leather. Actually chilly this morning, but gorgeous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 857 UTC on grey canvas strap..



















All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Seiko GMT SMBG001









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 9473138


That's clever work; skx007 bezel right?


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Piranha on the great value C and B strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm at home doing arts and crafts with the kids. Their school had a bomb threat today. It's the second one. Welcome to the USA in 2016. Reminds me of when I lived in England in the 80s.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Another great piece Brian.
cheers.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



miscellaneousmicron said:


> That's clever work; skx007 bezel right?


SKX009


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


> My weekend companion and still on today - Sinn UX


Nice, whatcha building?

steady "you need a new drill tho" rock


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last leg on our journey! Just made it to Sea-Tac. Super happy with this Japanese pick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


> My weekend companion and still on today - Sinn UX


This wrist shot collage makes me want to say "f*ck yeah!"


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A better fifty shades of gray.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Waiting for a haircut after work...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Well doh. Mickey Mouse Monday y'all.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore this to work










This was waiting for me when I got home ??




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

94210 Big Block


----------



## Barry the Wino (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Posted this in "what watch are you wearing today 27 Aug 2016" but its simply to gorgeous a thing to let fester alone and forgotten in that thread soooo I'm spreading the love

Its my 'Jaragar' AU$23 EBay banger...

Made by skilled artisans working on the side of a volcano somewhere north of the Himalayas, like any other watch is an absolute chick magnet, and by that I mean it pulls no chicks.

Bask in its radiance


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snzh53 on perlon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks good on the perlon strap.



cairoanan said:


> Snzh53 on perlon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FC with my werk uniform









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Falling back in love with this one. Almost came close to selling it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronoswiss today
Cheers


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FOIS on rubber tropic rally strap today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9480850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! Really captures the beauty of the Speedy Pro. I'm wearing mine today too (old photo though).

Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Uhrmensch said:


> Chronoswiss today
> Cheers


Beautiful watch! Pure class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina BLACKout.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster Reduced on a horween brown derby strap


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 368









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Grand Seiko quartz sbgx059


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Tisell *_43mm _pilot

$149 well-spent...


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry the Wino said:


> Posted this in "what watch are you wearing today 27 Aug 2016" but its simply to gorgeous a thing to let fester alone and forgotten in that thread soooo I'm spreading the love
> 
> Its my 'Jaragar' AU$23 EBay banger...
> 
> ...


LMAO-- Very luxury! Much rare!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Great shot! Really captures the beauty of the Speedy Pro. I'm wearing mine today too (old photo though).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Thanks and cheers to you and your Speedy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

one of my new favorite watches! Huldra with a SuperEngineer Strapcode.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sunofapun said:


> Falling back in love with this one. Almost came close to selling it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask what you didnt like about it, and why you wanted to sell it? of all the BB color ways, this one is my Favorite! I would give all my watches up for this one i think. seems very versatile.


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PowerChucker said:


> Can I ask what you didnt like about it, and why you wanted to sell it? of all the BB color ways, this one is my Favorite! I would give all my watches up for this one i think. seems very versatile.


Honestly I love this watch but I have too many black divers and was considering getting the Omega 300m which would be a little over the top

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Nacken Modern continues on my wrist...


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sunofapun said:


> Honestly I love this watch but I have too many black divers and was considering getting the Omega 300m which would be a little over the top
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense, I think I would have a hard time deciding between those 2. 
I do love your BB Black!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










El Primero this evening


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Goooold! ...once in a while, it must be worn.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Simple and beautiful.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Akiro_no_boku (Sep 8, 2016)

Automatica one from Mansfieldtime.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


One sick Z28

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bowkill91 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Just received yesterday


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok NVCH. Special military 300 meter diver used by the Soviet Army in the 1980s.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Vostok NVCH. Special military 300 meter diver used by the Soviet Army in the 1980s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! One of only 200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning all. This one is going to be on my wrist for a while.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What to wear with this







LOL


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hip to be square


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back with this


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jeager LeCoultre


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My grandfathers Bulova today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









ULTRA affordable. 5 whole dollars at Walmart. Was an entire 2 seconds fast after no less than 2 weeks.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbour and Bambino day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on the ubiquitous gray Zulu.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO today
Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









What kind of lunatic puts a classic diver on a rally strap? Oh...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500 today


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

:-! Beauty. :-!



scalpel72 said:


> Hip to be square


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

216570 on B&S


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 9490898
> 
> 
> ULTRA affordable. 5 whole dollars at Walmart. Was an entire 2 seconds fast after no less than 2 weeks.


Being VERY cheap it has a very loose movement. It is a major PITA to get the minute hand pointing where I want it to point!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cptmike03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines 1935, just got it and love it


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still Archimede 

now in leather dress.b-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Indoor and outdoor shots


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 acrylic


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive BM8475-00F


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> [/QUOTE
> Exellent combo Brian, & more pics of that beautiful car.
> regards my friend
> G


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boo: Thick, annoying wrist brace (on BOTH wrists), my ulnar nerve palsy is acting-up...

Yay: Long-ass NATO strap


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This cheap hard to set the minute hand watch.
The hand pretty much ALWAYS jumps when you push in the crown.


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

very beautiful watch


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm at a Seminar in Vegas with my Mako!










View from the room




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> :-! Beauty. :-!


Thanks mate


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Tiger Explorer II style with Pepsi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mühle Glashütte on leather Nato


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

What a Microbiologist wears.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3eight8 and already dark this evening, Autumn is here


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> View attachment 9490290
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super nice. What reference is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice! Mine just arrived today.












Akiro_no_boku said:


> Automatica one from Mansfieldtime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


>


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yory88 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oceanographer


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't seen in 25 years, found at bottom of my junk draw. 
STILL WORKING


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big Block looks great on the bracelet, NATO, Leather and Canvas


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My Cartier saying hello!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Squale to add to the mix









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster Cosmic


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

c.1940 Stowa, AS984 Movement


----------



## Vicolindo (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Colt 








Life is good. Thanks Obama. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PRS516 Auto Chrono on new leather strap.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Silex today









Doxa 750t GMT yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Hard at work enjoying
pics of your fine watches
so I had to join in.
​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just delivered today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 today with the very last of the geraniums


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my favorite


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bowkill91 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An early morning...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a prosperous & great Friday


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'll be wearing this one for a while now. Switch the bracelet to leather on the PRS516.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"Watch" ... get it?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ponto S Diver this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy weekend 










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Even the stormiest of days can't subdue the sunburst dial on the Squale 1521


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That Tudor is definite Grail territory for me Love It! Son's hockey fees $1475.00 tryout fee $185.00 and team fees $1250.00, daughters hockey fees $850.00 team fees $1200.00. Other daughters soccer fees $1500.00 hotel funds required for hockey season minimum $3000.00 and finally fine for running red light $273.00 = likely hood of attaining this watch anytime soon "0" but I do get to enjoy my kids in their sports and for me that trumps anything I would have on my wrist. It's good to be a dad. Have a great Friday all!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Timely decision said:


> That Tudor is definite Grail territory for me Love It! Son's hockey fees $1475.00 tryout fee $185.00 and team fees $1250.00, daughters hockey fees $850.00 team fees $1200.00. Other daughters soccer fees $1500.00 hotel funds required for hockey season minimum $3000.00 and finally fine for running red light $273.00 = likely hood of attaining this watch anytime soon "0" but I do get to enjoy my kids in their sports and for me that trumps anything I would have on my wrist. It's good to be a dad. Have a great Friday all!
> View attachment 9511290


You sir, have your priorities straight! Good on ya


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNZG09


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore the Tudor this morning (arrived yesterday) then picked up my package for the GS Snowflake which I will wear the rest of the day...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One more for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First true fall day of the year :-(


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










VC 47040 today, if I had to pick a favorite this quite possibly would be it. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trusty SBGA127









-MLJinAK.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny Saturday morning here.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Timely decision said:


> That Tudor is definite Grail territory for me Love It! Son's hockey fees $1475.00 tryout fee $185.00 and team fees $1250.00, daughters hockey fees $850.00 team fees $1200.00. Other daughters soccer fees $1500.00 hotel funds required for hockey season minimum $3000.00 and finally fine for running red light $273.00 = likely hood of attaining this watch anytime soon "0" but I do get to enjoy my kids in their sports and for me that trumps anything I would have on my wrist. It's good to be a dad. Have a great Friday all!
> View attachment 9511290


Sir,you have all my respect.
one thing is for sure, we came in this world with nothing and we will leave this world with nothing.
possessions do not make you a better person, but the love and respect people have for you do. 
With that in mind if you have $1 watch or $100,000 watch if you enjoy it you should show it, as it's a watch forum.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


What a beautiful classic. That has made my day.
I am talking about the car Brian, 
looks in amazing condition. WOW. by the way the watch is nice too.
Cheers mate.
G


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


'69 Z-28?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


> '69 Z-28?


1971 Z28


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ooh, something new to lust after 



> Doxa 750t GMT yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Neptun day:









Just opened up and regulated, I'm going to wear it 24 hours to see which kind of accuracy I can get out of it.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Probably my favourite watch/strap combo...


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casual morning..


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On an early flight...









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seagull reissue









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Got the date set. Have it running a half to 3/4 of a second slow.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy Washington day. Glad the rain is back!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Seiko5


----------



## Fleet Fox (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skx009 for a lazy Saturday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WilyOne (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

i love this watch


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Original rubber with the best adjustable clasp I ever seen


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just the right reflection in this rainy parking lot


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice sunset tonight.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gward4 said:


> Nice sunset tonight.


Beautiful pic... love the Seamaster Ceramic!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

URL=http://s858.photobucket.com/user/castlk/media/ESQ%20SWISS%20Criterion%2007301311/ESQ-4.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

1961 vintage Longines Flagship today


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Such a mesmerizing blue...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

While at a backyard picnic hosted by a coworker of my wife.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enjoying history at the Osaka Castle


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Alpinist









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Восток Амфибия




























Кроме того, лицо безумие!


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont AC1 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Who's ready to paint the town Imperial Red? 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

double post


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New shoes for the GT.
Thanks Danny.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three8eight for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

wet & gloomy here



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An oldie but goodie, my Revue Thommen GMT Réserve de Marche - I picked this number up on a visit to Le Locle, Switzerland...way back in the early 2000's - still with me!









Here together with my Seiko SBPA003. Have a great week!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze on titanium


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tolerating a low-battery Skagen skw6027 I've had for a few years. Waiting on four watches to arrive, so this will have to do for now.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Charged lume


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










DW-6700 Skyforce
One of the biggest G-Shocks ever made.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^ First GS that I've liked. The combination of silver dial and blue seconds hand is gorgeous.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is Benny Green, ( nickname some friends have given this watch)


----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> 1971 Z28


Awesome Camaro Brian! Looks like very clean... Enjoy the ride


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm going to "Punish" this week 
UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

/


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's to a good week!


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nobody wanted to buy my SNPR strap so I dyed it and made it a little weathered. Now it's a perfect match for my Brass Shark Diver 42.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monster Monday


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis 40mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a 14900-62 SC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



steadyrock said:


> Super nice. What reference is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 14900-62 SC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Good Monday everyone.

Forecast is cloud and rain all day and it's Monday.
Easy call.....

*Seiko SKX007J*


















Go ahead Monday, bring it.








b-)​_


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1972 Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

;-)


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Weekender _on a Monday?!?

Why not?




































(Finally messing around with the photo software I downloaded.)


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Today grandpa style! 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's a post to annoy those whose per peeve is posting too much on this thread


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jenny today









SKX-Cerakote from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ncmoto said:


>


My grail right here. Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Crooner1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My neat little 1972 Seiko 5 6119-5421


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










That Oberon, though!!!

Sent from deez nutz.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Dhillon said:


> View attachment 9538778
> [/Q
> UOTE]
> Stunning Aninimo, I love the strap as well. Really really cool.
> ...


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Star Seeker GMT


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for my Bremont SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Diving head first into fall.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> This is Benny Green, ( nickname some friends have given this watch)
> View attachment 9537858
> View attachment 9537866
> View attachment 9537874


Gonna try to emulate this look on a budget with a green dial komandirskie, a flat bezel, and some hydrochloric acid. Love the nickname! Mine should be... Vossy Green?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I think I have worn this for nearly 4 weeks straight with about 20 straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










441


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hot off the FedEx truck.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Told ya Mickey Mouse Monday.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black one is even better!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Avi-8 seafire


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









B&R GMT on the West coast and keeping track of home time on the east coast.

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing new arrival - black Monaco!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Close up of my WOTD!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS sbgr061 on ToxicNATO CRC blue strap today


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

attractive and nice watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gemini 63A117 on black perlon


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


> GS sbgr061 on ToxicNATO CRC blue strap today


Wow!!!! Lost for words!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ToxicTunaTuesday


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My Timex Q


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARB059










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one again


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy in the clouds


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A slightly different kind of wrist check for those who like a little arts with their farts.

Just added the black suede strap, what do you guys think?


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U2 today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris BC4


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brass Shark Diver 42 on a thick SNPR.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

Damasko DA38


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

K3 on Isofrane


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1928 Longines I picked up on the forums


----------



## Jkhoury (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My vintage 1960's Arnex diver.


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Timex for a Tuesday.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the time this enters the rotation


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A little Casio love. The original strap sucks! Have on a maybe leather strap.


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old reliable...


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Smiths Empire early 60's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster for the hump


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bought this one in 1998 and wore it daily for 16 straight years. A lot a memories and battle scars with this one.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex "Red" Submariner 1680









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just can't go wrong with a speedy, but today it's my new Tudor Heritage Ranger on the OEM strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Very excited to own the last Damasko DB4 available, number
1 of 50!!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I may have judged it too harshly when I saw the unjeweled Miyota movement, but when setting the time it feels so solid, the second hand has no slop/backlash, and the date changes with a nice firm click EXACTLY at midnight. Better than any ISA, Rhonda, or ETA in the same category.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Mother Nature has been flexing the past of couple of days.
Nothing I can do about that other than to adjust.
This watch for today has no problem to whatever MN dishes out.

*CASIO G-SHOCK RANGEMAN*


















Large buttons makes for easy operation even with gloves on, I appreciate that.









So go at it Mother Nature.








b-)​_


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ETERNA KonTiki for Wednesday, 









"Walking the Earth, like Kain in Kung Foo"...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor =]


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkhoury (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My beloved vintage Tiffany Tank.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9557882
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are the coolest hands I've seen. Remind me of cartoon space rockets.


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now, Rolex BLNR. Imminently, a great big greasy smile.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch, old cat.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


Zenith Stratos Rainbow Flyback


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This, again, on the metal.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From Joshua Tree National Park today.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hurricane preparation watch.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally have a watch that is neither broken nor in need of a new battery. Lovely watch for the money.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zelos Hammerhead prototype with meteorite dial


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keep an eye on this space. A watch will appear here before too long.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't had this one out for awhile...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Awaiting hurricane Matthew, it's 220 miles away. East coast of Florida.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

heh, ^beat me to it.

Switching back and forth on these two tying to decide which one I keep:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If you are looking for votes I choose the white one!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tough choice...but I'd swap straps and keep the white.



WastedYears said:


> heh, ^beat me to it.
> 
> Switching back and forth on these two tying to decide which one I keep:
> 
> View attachment 9567154


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1965 Seiko Sportsmatic today


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Liking the 40mm diameter 11.5mm thick case.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The time of the day, when the decision is made....this one, this one again for Thursday.

















_Have a good day all!_


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Walked through a park in Downtown Dallas this morning.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Late to the party as usual. But hey, it's Thursday so I fished.

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*

Dang it, I need to start catching bigger fish. Rangeman is making me look bad.
Oh well, fun was had nonetheless. 









Perfect addition to my fishing gear.




































That's all folks.;-)
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac 7721





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for Prometheus Ocean Diver.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

DA36 Black... I never tire of looking at this watch


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea urchin on Maratac


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 red today, looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

From my photo-walk. VSA Maverick and a wall of graffitti...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today its my Tag Heuer Formula One with a Bond NATO strap by Strapsco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sadly, I can't post a photo due to low post numbers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Metro + Morris


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Trying this NATO out. The blues match really well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Glycine Ningaloo Reef for casual Friday.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My WOTD is the little reliable Nomos Club.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Menu of the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Really enjoying the matte dial with the slightly raised numbers and the shadows it catches in the right light


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pumpkin season


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


My wife was walking by when I was looking at this, and she stopped and said "Wow... what a cool picture." She's not a watch person, so that was the highest of high praise. Well done sir!


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Flieger Friday


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started my (early) morning with my trusty Orient Black Ray work watch.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Winds were about 60 mph, the eye got as close as 50 miles. Never lost electricity. Bye Matthew. Hope everyone else fares as well.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze on Friday


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 572









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios 









A lume shot for good measure









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Junghans MB on black suede


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Greetings from Austin City Limits Music Festival!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ol' Faithful...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SARB017


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five24 for PAM Friday. Off work a little early enjoying my favorite libation. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the gym:


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

New Tisell auto pilots 40mm.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday night lume with the NTH Oberon










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



2wheel said:


> View attachment 9575522


Beautiful! How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

UX on D22 Drew Straps


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hiking with the CH6


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Komandirskie for today!


----------



## Brad0854 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9532282
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic, is that an Oris band or a third party? It looks great!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning glory Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Release the Nacken!









See what I did there?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKX009 while putting together a new Ikea TV rack.



















All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Tradition Chronograph Stellaris 7723. Valjoux 7730. Both case & serial #'s present.

My buddy found this in a 2nd hand store for 19.99 USD.....Now it's all mine
Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

IWC Ingeniuer 3239-4

Very comfortable and a unique design


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Houls said:


> View attachment 9542314


That's a really nice one Houls. 
What's the ref. no. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just keep on reaching for this one...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Bulova-Accutron Devil Diver


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## csk (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving my new S500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PITT vs GT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Estoril 300


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy at the National Air & Space Museum in Washington.


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

This


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

College football!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fondu coming soon  Custom vintage strap hand made from Sweden.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Snoopy is going to a wedding today


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jasonkn88 said:


> Snoopy is going to a wedding today


Nice watch, love the cufflinks!


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here with my brand new Swatch irony SISTEM ARROW YIS403. I was very curious about this watch, I think is the "cheapest" Swiss made watch available on the market today (at least of some decent quality...) so I decided to buy it online directly from Swatch - it got to my place here in the States in a relatively quick fashion (they probably had stock on a local warehouse...) Now that I have it I'm happy with it - you get what you pay for- the watch is not "perfect" and at a price point of less than $200 there's not a lot of room for demands - my observations: it's a pretty reliable watch, I'm using the "Watch Tracker" app on my iPhone and so far it has gained only 2 seconds in 24 hours - I think an acceptable rate for this quality/type watch. One very minor thing (that bothers me) is that is a non-hacking mechanism - I think this is the only mechanical/automatic watch I own that is non-hacking - to include many Japanese sub $200 watches that are hack capable - yes, I'm one of those precise to the second type of guys! (no apologies!) Anyway, I think it'll quickly become one of my "classic" watches to take to the office or on treks around the neighborhood. Hit me up with any questions you might have about the watch.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Settling in for a day of watching Bathurst today...









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jasonkn88 said:


> Snoopy is going to a wedding today


Appart from the patriotic usa cuff link, this 20k watch is a one of a kind . All respects for this awesome lume art and precision watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Wore this most of the day. But with this strap.








But I figure this watch looks better on it and the
Bulova don't look half bad on the distressed black strap.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My in laws are out of power for what appears to be a long time. My father in law thought his watch lost 20 minutes today so I attached it to hairspring app. He was wrong that thing is purring like a kitten.

This is a Vintage Red Reference 1680. He bought this watch in 1973 for $125. That is basically an equivalent return to what you would have earned in Disney stock if he purchased that at the same time. Now that's what I call the time value of money.

I hope I'm that lucky to have a friend and an investment for 40+ years










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


> Speedy at the National Air & Space Museum in Washington.


Udvar Hazy?


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo, fellas Binnacle Anchor in the house ! #Bernhardt #USA #MilgaussHomage #FredsWatchesRock

*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guys, would you choose the Cream or Blue dial to wear with a navy suit for dinner?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



monsieurxu said:


> Guys, would you choose the Cream or Blue dial to wear with a navy suit for dinner?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
> 
> ...


Cream dial so it stands out, with that beautiful strap you have on it.
So ELEGANT, enjoy dinner 
Regards & best wishes.
G.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Open 9 for today


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Udvar Hazy?


Nope. Smithsonian on independence


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sourced this bracelet from a fellow member and finally got it on yesterday. I didn't think anything could look or feel better than the tropic strap that came with, but I could be wrong.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot seastar 1000, ready for F1


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 9594314


That's nice! What is it? Love the pillow case.


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega PO 2500


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montres De Luxe Milano


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ultimate beater watch...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 this morning


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> That's a really nice one Houls.
> What's the ref. no. ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a CA4250-54A. I was looking for a white dialed diver for awhile and when I stumbled across this one I was smitten.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just one of the watches I can't quite learn to love.
It's big to the tune of 48mm. And heavy.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tisell 40mm automatic pilot.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday night (today very soon too) in a wedding party...

















And this morning...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fossil automatic. They definitely upped their game with this one, I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little Seiko sunburst action on a beautiful (but windy) Sunday in NC


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Houls said:


> It is a CA4250-54A. I was looking for a white dialed diver for awhile and when I stumbled across this one I was smitten.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it a lot too and now it's on the wish list. 
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Been a little while since this was on


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Afternoon switch to my 1993 Speedy Reduced


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was a Seiko virgin until today.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A meatloaf bound soffritto in the background.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 this evening, great week ahead everyone.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The silliest watch I own, that I actually wear once in a while.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That Invicta I showed earlier is just too big and heavy to remain.
If anyone wants it a $20 wrapped up in a note in an envelope gets it.









Meanwhile, this is a much better size. But unlike the Citizen that got me interested in a watch like this was ever so much easier to see day and date on....


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> I was a Seiko virgin until today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome way to pop your Seiko cherry!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> That Invicta I showed earlier is just too big and heavy to remain.
> If anyone wants it a $20 wrapped up in a note in an envelope gets it.
> 
> View attachment 9600274
> ...


Gotta agree that Invicta had to go. Not a fan of the yellow/red/black combo.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last day of Austin City Limits Music Festival. The Tudor Heritage Chrono served me well.

Sat next to a lady at the Nathaniel Rateliffe concert and noticed her Daytona...she let me try it on.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I don't have any problem with the color combination of the Invicta.
It is the 48mm excluding crown (which digs into my wrist) and heavy so I have to cinch it down tight so it does not flop around!









However it's Monday and we know what that means!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Last day of Austin City Limits Music Festival. The Tudor Heritage Chrono served me well.
> 
> Sat next to a lady at the Nathaniel Rateliffe concert and noticed her Daytona...she let me try it on.


I think it's been 11 years since I went to ACL. Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








promaster auto


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monday....... ugh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Royal Oak


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Le Jour Meangraf


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos + Alden


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montres de Luxe Milano


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New (to me) Tudor Prince Oysterdate circa 1977


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Laco Aachen Type B for today!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Well it IS Monday.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

upload a picture


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My chronos


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko DB4


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II this Monday


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New look for the A-15 with this Hadley Roma Sailcloth style.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Freddy C on navy croco


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

10:10 on 10/10


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



stratct said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I made this out of one of those:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had some straps arrive from cheapestnatostraps today, decided I'd see how the rose gold Bambino dresses down. Blue is a bit too much contrast, but the green is nice.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







*_​


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1521 / 50 atmos


















satinato


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Breitling Avenger Seawolf stratus silver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenton B43


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Tuesday with the North Flag


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montres De Luxe Milano


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_I got a New SEIKO!








_


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old photo but it's on my wrist as I type this now...


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko BFK. Love this kinetic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> Seiko BFK. Love this kinetic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And still can't post photos...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

It's me and Vic for my morning errands.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wearing with a bead bracelet I made last night. Turned out well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this crisp fall day with my Techne Goshawk. Have another PVD aviator, the Bulova a-15 incoming


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for the Kontiki.


----------



## jv44rall (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Latest acquisition.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The quality of the *Tisell* _43mm Pilot _for $149 is ridiculous. I love this thing.

If you want a pilot and don't want to break the bank, this is your watch.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Finally got one of these. Being modded tonight but rocking it for the day. Love the stock jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Switched to the Precisionist for work...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Tuesday it's Tuesday....









And anyone who is paying attention knows what that means.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Outside NASA headquarters in Washington DC.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Barry S said:


> New strap for the Kontiki.


Beautiful combo Barry, love this watch especially with the white dial.
Cheers 
G


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful combo Barry, love this watch especially with the white dial.
> Cheers
> G


Thanks Gino. This watch was a must-have for me as soon as I saw a photo of that dial here on WUS.

Here's another one I meant to post - better light on the strap.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perpetual C-03.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore this all day at work.








And relaxing at home this evening with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yachting timer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It took twice as long to get from Sydney to Brisbane as it did to get to Sydney from Singapore, but it's finally here.


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



huckson said:


>


Really love this one


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Really love this one


Thanks! Yep, it's amazing!!!


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alt 1 C to kick off the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning! I'm wearing the Nomos Club Datum today.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Montres de Luxe Milano*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Token19 (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This here Invicta y'all.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok on clockwork two piece


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prisma app fun


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Seamaster Cosmic today









Thankful to be blessed with a 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today and everyday, my TAG Heuer CJF211A


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DietersRover said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Now what's on the turntable? For that matter, what turntable is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Day off


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My Ball Skylab today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








rado diastar baby!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lurker who will post some more.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a month an a half wait to get ordered...
Sea-Gull Tourbillon 818.937









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Crooner1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marine Diver with 2824-2


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched back to the rubber strap. It's more versatile for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas for hump day


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Befitting of a rainy day


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival... my first vintage Hamilton. Such a classic (and classy) design.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So striking looking in the flesh, it is tricky to photograph to bring out the real.....


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



matlobi said:


> Nice! I made this out of one of those:
> 
> View attachment 9609418


That's awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko BFK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not mine (or my wrist for that matter) but I did try out a mate's new APROO last night.

Dayum.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this today.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo Fellas , GLOBY in the house....1st Generation Bernhardt GMT Globemaster Swiss ETA on ISOFRANE #Bernhardt #USA

*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice , chosen by my daughter for a day shopping with her, for her ( please please not IKEA )



















Have a great Thursday.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS SBGR019 today. I don't wear it often and sometimes consider selling it, but it is so comfortable and stunning when I put it on!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gino your daughter has impeccable taste.
You obviously did a great job raising her.
Now go out and spoil her.





Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's choice , chosen by my daughter for a day shopping with her, for her ( please please not IKEA )
> 
> View attachment 9626698
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival so still in decision mode.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And again, just can't take it off!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Today its my 1970 300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grey DB NATO 300 on brown perlon


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale 1545 Maxi today


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jtbr said:


> Just got this today.
> 
> View attachment 9626610


Wow, super nice, love it!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Silex Sub200









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a tan toxicnato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























3570.50


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This thing is pretty darned handsome...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little NH35A love....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Zenith today


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1965 Seiko Sportsmatic Deluxe... Nailed it!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newly acquired Omega SMPc..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> 1965 Seiko Sportsmatic Deluxe... Nailed it!
> 
> View attachment 9631882


Winner! Beautiful...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my latest pick up, my dads (I stole it) vintage seiko Quartz on original bracelet no less.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

A little retro/vintage look - Bounced the stainless steel '76 King Quartz off the blue denim jacket with stainless steel buttons.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trusted Seiko skx007


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Zodiac

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 for a beautiful but chilly Friday!!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freshly arrived Kentex Marineman, black MOP, ceramic bezel, NH35


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO Sixties Chrono on Hirsch Lucca :-d


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Counting down Friday.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Elegant and accurate!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bulova 98B274 (Father's Day present from my wife and kids).


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sticking with the Aquaracer today.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New (to me) 60's Hamilton "Arthur" with sub-seconds and sweet linen dial


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

It's a cold morning


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This has to be the best every day watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









One of my 7002s made it out this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice and sunny out


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

O1V playing Bond


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

65 on the bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday!


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In a waiting room, browsing WUS and taking a picture of my watch...I didn't see myself here 2 years ago!


----------



## Skawtish (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freelancer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steel Sport Watch.........................



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










FiveTwo4 today for PAM Friday


----------



## Polyurethane (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Today I weared this German piece.


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new SARB033 that came in today, pretzels with beer cheese, and Oktoberfest. Perfect fall day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Really feeling this one.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










One of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



himynameiswil said:


> Brand new SARB033 that came in today, pretzels with beer cheese, and Oktoberfest. Perfect fall day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, I've always been a fan, and it fits you perfectly. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bernhardt in the house! Anchor 3 #USA *


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



scalpel72 said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites too


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Switched to the triple zero for the latter half of PAM Friday. I hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys this wonderful time of year.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my flame suit and seiko NH35A loaded pro diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> One of my favorites too


Great minds think alike my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well, wore it all day anyway, TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching some TA2 racing at the Ipswich Classic. Want a chrono 










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ressence type 5b. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Nice and sunny out


Been debating one of these...this picture may have made up my mind. Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Beautiful watch, I've always been a fan, and it fits you perfectly. Congrats.
> 
> Thank you so much, my friend. It's one of the most comfortable watches I've had the pleasure of wearing. Glad I finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Fjallrav said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Nice and sunny out
> ...


Thanks! Legitimately every day I wear it there are multiple times where, when it catches the light the right way, it blows my mind. It's my fave!


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eco-Drive Skyhawk A-T on burgundy Zulu strap with PVD rings and buckle finishes out my evening.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> Nice! Now what's on the turntable? For that matter, what turntable is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers,
It's a Thorens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE! Artego 500m


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Weekend favourites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Zimbe


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Having a coffee while waiting for a car show to start.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new income, Citizen Satellite Wave.....









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Taking the Ball Skindiver out for a spin today

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mako XL on olive two piece


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Formula One on a Bond NATO strap. Waiting for the record store to open on this rainy morning...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

M308S Moonphase. Looks like a full moon tomorrow.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some day off shopping


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For today but may change later in the day.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It caught my eye this morning.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The eagle has landed. Officially joined the Speedmaster Professional owners club today. One word... incredible!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LIP NAUTIC-SKI


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday vibes



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Painting windows before the snow....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tried to take a artsy photo of my Sea-Gull Tourbillon


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ressence Type 5B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


That Pepsi bezel insert really sets that Seiko off! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> That Pepsi bezel insert really sets that Seiko off! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's just a stock SRP779 Pepsi.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day! The hands, bracelet and bezel are all going to be replaced, but the most important piece of the puzzle has arrived!

Yes, I am gonna fix the damned date...Manually and grumpily.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> New watch day! The hands, bracelet and bezel are all going to be replaced, but the most important piece of the puzzle has arrived!
> 
> Yes, I am gonna fix the damned date...Manually and grumpily.


Nice Vostok! Any plan to mod/replace the bezel? I've seen a few with SM style bezels/inserts and they look quite sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toniopanama (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DSOM

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The controversial 8929










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing weekend with my Anonimo




































To end this beautiful day, sunset on the beach


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Orient bambino and Jamaican jerk chicken.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 this afternoon


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Been hunting for one for quite some time and managed to find it locally through a dealer. Love it more in person than I had from afar.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I wound it up, set the date and put it on.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Banished to the den to watch my Sens play the Habs.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



2wheel said:


> Love it. Been hunting for one for quite some time and managed to find it locally through a dealer. Love it more in person than I had from afar.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well done and congratulations! I hope you enjoy it for many years to come.

I've wanted a Monaco for 20 years but never pulled the trigger on one. I particularly like the variants with Heuer only on the dial. There's one with the blue dial available but sadly my watch budget is depleted at the moment.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAB314 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Amphibia made 1983


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying vintage chronograph a lot lately.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Ressence Type 5B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just Google this gorgeous watch and...well hot damn! I bow down bro!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Ressence Type 5B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be the closest I'll come to waking up from my dream.

That is a beautiful watch and a desire of mine.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The first mechanical I ever owned - has been well worn, was my everyday watch for a good number of years. Doesn't get that much wrist time these days but every now and then it makes an appearance


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This here Stuhrling. Almost 3 seconds ahead.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaeger Extreme Labs 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Restored Seiko 7002 with plonguer hands on distressed leather strap. I had plenty to do this morning but the cat had other plans!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








SNDF93


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Seiko today

7017-6040 minutes numerals 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Sunday everyone! :-!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Sunday special, the Cocktail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX on a one hole too tight NATO to stretch in a bit. The bigger hole is too loose now.


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Pro owners club day 2... the honey-"moon" continues


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 Mt. Fuji again for today.


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sadly it's for sale, the watch, not the baby.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








bernhardt sea shark today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This thing was literally as cheap as chips at Walmart some time back.
I was going to magic marker some of the fake stuff but I couldn't get the stem out. The movement is TINY. Could not find where to push to release the stem. It is as big a watch as the 48mm Invicta prodiver but weighs about 1/2 as much. Will likely destroy it before it's all over.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Bulova Accutron Deep Sea


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ending the weekend with the Burnham










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Walking in the dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Military today.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I tried again to pull the stem. Can't figure it out.

Of course tomorrow will be Mickey Mouse Monday.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Getting Mickey ready for Monday.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 9663338
> 
> 
> Getting Mickey ready for Monday.


Hey! Getting mine ready for tomorrow too, at my daughters request.


----------



## canni01 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SUN043 GMT Seiko 50th Anniversary


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I had a cool photo, but it wouldn't attach right. So I'll leave a corny joke instead. 

Sometimes it is very important if a sentence was said by a man or a woman. A good example: "I used a whole pack of tissues during that awesome movie yesterday!"


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My WOTD!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling today


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PO 2500 XL


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos for me today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club today. Have a great week!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








ugh, it's Monday. At least it's sunny....


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Uh-oh. It looks like somebody has a case of the Mundays. Not me, cuz I'm rocking this bad mofo.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Old reliable on a Barton strap. Happy Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AP


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Hey! Getting mine ready for tomorrow too, at my daughters request.


 Yours has long enough hands for CERTAIN time telling! Post up in my Mickey Mouse Monday thread!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An old friend...


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







...............Tradition Chronograph "poor mans heuer"


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pulled the Panerai out and stuck her on the new strap and deployment clasp

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mickey Mouse!


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Not so cold a morning today. Rather nice really.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Borealis on the beautiful Blue Ridge Parkway


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## eric76 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying the Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A "re-issue" of this:


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


awsome watch, enjoy.
Regards.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eric76 said:


> View attachment 9668506


awsome watch and very very rare, love it.
regards.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crooner1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in and enjoying the Borealis Sea Dragon


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What can I say William, your collection watches / straps absolutely AMAZING.
More pics brother.
Regards 
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Relaxing weekend with my Anonimo
> View attachment 9652354
> View attachment 9652370
> View attachment 9652378
> ...


Nice Anonimo Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> What can I say William, your collection watches / straps absolutely AMAZING.
> More pics brother.
> Regards
> G


Thanks G...........Here you go





















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bulova 96B211. Money green on brown leather with the sweeping second hand.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yep, its one of those kind of days.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Gotta love them beats per hr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Preferring this on the dark strap to the lighter leather it came with.


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines made in 1938


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Strap made by MiniW from the strap sales forum. Soft, well made, looks incredible.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival, Seiko SSC001 solar chronograph. Should do the job as a work watch. Incidentally, 6.75" wrist, 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's one you don't see every day... Glycine Compressor XVII









Day/date both roll over at midnight, but I'm unable to change them independently (hence Monday, the "22nd") until I get it serviced.

********************Edit****************************

Turned out that it was operator error (I'm dumb). A friend in my watch group set me straight, and the watch is set and working perfectly.

Midnight shot...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Recraft SNKN05


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> Here's one you don't see every day... Glycine Compressor XVII
> 
> View attachment 9673290
> 
> ...


Very cool! Love the placement of the day/date complication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bambino!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Atlas, rare white dial


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Out in the real world with the new leather for the first time.


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same one as yesterday.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Stone.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I know that "moon-phase Tuesday" doesn't exactly roll off the tongue, but what the hell?..


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko UFO









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Copper dial today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today, been under the weather the last couple days. Fall mums help to brighten things up


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


stunning watch Brian.
cheers.
G


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The BFK cycled back in a bit early...it's just so damned classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Nope, I'm not putting it in the bag...


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The watch for the week... the Citizen Satellite Wave F150 - one of my favorite "set & forget" watches.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival; went straight on SS bracelet. Perfect size, full lume dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>


Love that color combo! Coincidentally, I bought an Alpinist with a very similar strap (slightly darker brown Hirsch) from a guy in Canada. Unfortunately, mine's been in transit for 9 days so far. Crossing my fingers that it shows up by the end of the week


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rotary Editions 300B (IWC ingenieur homage)










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gino that looks awesome on the mesh.
I've always liked that Seiko and yes you don't see many white dials.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Seiko Atlas, rare white dial
> View attachment 9676082
> View attachment 9676090


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JurajG (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronoswiss Timemaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Retro!


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> New arrival; went straight on SS bracelet. Perfect size, full lume dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing that piece. 
Do you have any lume shots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chinese military on super engineer


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The beater










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Not necessarily planning Casio Wednesday.
But this is easily readable!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> I've been eyeing that piece.
> Do you have any lume shots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Desk Diving

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Steinhart OMV II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina on a gray ToxicBLACKout.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster Pro again... just can't get enough


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> Speedmaster Pro again... just can't get enough
> 
> View attachment 9686722


It'll likely not get old, the getting enough of a Speedmaster. Welp, I can't rightly get enough, that is.



















Moonwatch


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damest watch on damest table


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new acquisition! Seiko sinn









Sent from space


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Broke out the Monaco today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Damest watch on damest table


That strap sure looks good on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> That strap sure looks good on it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I prefer it on a dark strap to the tan one it came on. Or, possibly, I don't love the way the cutout strap looks on my wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tourby, with hand made dial and extra vintage lume. Blued hands and adjusted in 5 positions. WR200m


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 on Horween leather for hump day. Looking forward to Friday, I have an incoming.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

My rainy day staple.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From Russia, with love...


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival today









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Latest acquisition... Tudor "Small Rose" Oyster









Squeezed onto a 20mm brown perlon until my 19mm strap order arrives


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No fun field day pictures today.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this. I didn't see the beauty in it at first but it really catches my eye now. And that strap is great on it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bipyjamas (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos K300


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stuhrling Thursday (it sort of rhymes)


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Perpetual Watch Co. G-01. Fantastic watch!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A bit of each of these today, Kinetic at the moment


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Chronometer f300hz


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








orient automatic beater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new Intra-matic


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from space


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It just dawned on me that the Tactico TC2 is very aesthetically similar to the LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GP for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This morning's off to a slow start, so me and Metro are taking it slow like a basset hound.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was brought in to work by my Sister.
I'm using a Dodge 4500 flatbed.
I'm here..









Told get a whopping 275# that would easily fit in a pickup truck.

But at least I've got something to do that makes money.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Omega for throwback Thursday


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pardon our dust
Helson Shark Diver 42 on Yellow Dog Leather PVD Zulu


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jb1776 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on a leather I got on Etsy...I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance you're ready to part with with one. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Flyback and crocodile do you think they go well together?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No doubt I need to stop, but here's the newest addition. It's beautiful but almost impossible to capture the blue in a photo. I have a Brady sailcloth blue strap with white stitching coming. I'm now set. Do not let me purchase another watch!!!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> No doubt I need to stop, but here's the newest addition. It's beautiful but almost impossible to capture the blue in a photo. I have a Brady sailcloth blue strap with white stitching coming. I'm now set. Do not let me purchase another watch!!!


Whaaaaat! Another beauty! Together with your Sinn LE you've got blue covered for sure. Congrats on the addition, can't wait to see what you get next...yeah, I went there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This little beauty, for the last day before Friday.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Okay... so this was actually last night - Dodgers v Cubs NLCS game 4 - Go Cubbies!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RomeoT said:


> Whaaaaat! Another beauty! Together with your Sinn LE you've got blue covered for sure. Congrats on the addition, can't wait to see what you get next...yeah, I went there...


Ahhhh!!! Actually, the only way I'd pick up another is by flipping one. I can't do more than four and rbree is my preference. however this covers a lighter dial watch which I didn't have and the blue is sweet.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> This little beauty, for the last day before Friday.


This and an ingy 3227 are on my wish (wish being operative word here) list. Very nice Overseas!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> This and an ingy 3227 are on my wish (wish being operative word here) list. Very nice Overseas!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Many thanks


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









PO liquidmetal today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

Pam 104 with newly purchased from a forum member black 4mm strap with white stitching. Not bad for $33.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Dark Friday


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I got the Stuhrling and me VERY GREASY under my truck.
Wearing this now....


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Off to work.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Vostok just arrived yesterday:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying the Tudor on a new snake skin strap... I'm a big fan of the combo


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor kind of day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.......one, two, I'm here for you !


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Orient "casino watch" for today!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PolWatch Vintage Diver


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AC1 to kick off Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My WOTD is literally hot out of the oven! Just collected it from my AD an hour ago.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TC2 again. Have a great weekend!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 Friday


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Casual Friday calls for the IWC Aquatimer.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Cronel "diver" today


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Road trippin' to Pittsburgh.


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


>


I think I might get a deep blue, how do you like it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007
picture upload sites


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








gold seiko to end the week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy and gloomy day but TGIF! HAGWE!










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Fireman NECC


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale on leather daluca NATO today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

¿Es un "mod"? ¿Estás en Ermita de Santa Ana? Saludos desde EEUU.



Grendel60 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Beer o'clock. Happy Friday all


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Universal Geneve Compur


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just in... beautiful 100% original 1973 6139-6005 fresh from a complete refurb by Spencer Klein. He does amazing work!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki in the top quality Costco lighting.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> This just in... beautiful 100% original 1973 6139-6005 fresh from a complete refurb by Spencer Klein. He does amazing work!
> 
> View attachment 9707610


Looks amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Feeling a little vintage.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



roman1191 said:


> I think I might get a deep blue, how do you like it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No complaints! It's big and chunky, accurate, sapphire crystal, hacks/handwinds. A great bargain imo.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Bidirectional bezel. \/
Tactical countdown. \/
Date wheel color matches the dial. 
GMT to Moscow time for the time I need to exercise "call options" on Rosneft


----------



## ezekiel_33 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Eterna Kontiki in the top quality Costco lighting.


Oh man, this is one heck of a nice looking watch. The lighting really picks up the dials texture. Gotta put this one on my list of must haves.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

MM300 on 22mm Geckota


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VESTAL THE GUIDE


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This combination of grey dial and bright white hands is my favorite at this time.


----------



## Spencer PK (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> This just in... beautiful 100% original 1973 6139-6005 fresh from a complete refurb by Spencer Klein. He does amazing work!
> 
> View attachment 9707610


Thanks Bill!

Here's what I'm wearing today, since I'm in an WRUW thread


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Headed to NY for Worn & Wound Wind-Up today. Please say hello if you see me walking around (as opposed to sucker-punching me).










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vivid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheap Walmart no name quartz. It was about 4 seconds slow.
Now it's about 2 seconds fast.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice goin', auto-focus...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perpetual Watch Co. C-03.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> This just in... beautiful 100% original 1973 6139-6005 fresh from a complete refurb by Spencer Klein. He does amazing work!
> 
> View attachment 9707610


I have this guy who needs some work. Can you pass me Spencer's contact info?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Still sporting the SMPO on a lazy Saturday morning (once again the cat is keeping me down).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Easy Saturday morning with a HAQ Perpetual Calendar.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday pic but same watch


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My new acquisition, the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe in stainless steel.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My WOTD, love those lumes.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeabrahams (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Dynamic


----------



## Changstaz (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casio EF-503D "speedy" on bond


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SARB017 Alpinist










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crooner1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still diggin' my Sea Dragon


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This one for a change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning Gentleman..

Vintage Tradition Stellaris Chronograph on new Rally shoes from Giuliano (the nearest straps to the old corfam which used to grace the old Heuers)





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Alpinist today









Bonus daytime lume shot


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a beautiful Texas day for tennis. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Have a great Saturday


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster professional for a rainy day in Connecticut









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't mention this when I talk about my watch collection, but it does keep the time and I am wearing it right now!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Strange behavior. Hanging on the wall it was slow. So I set it a bit ahead. Now it's 3 seconds fast. Oh well besides my phone nothing else nearby is any closer.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Momentum Square 2


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing for a week straight. Just can't take this off. Have a good weekend everyone!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

e566bfe7cf3f7149bc98bba91a626e36.jpg[/IMG]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full-on lume.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First snow of the year this morning


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Ocean Diver, only 500 made. Actually made in Switzerland with eta 2836 movement adjusted by my watchmaker in Bond Street, London, a year ago. Runs +2 secs a day 































One of my favourite pieces & not for sale. 
Have a great Sunday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## emach1967 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday = Chronoswiss Sirius Handwind


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday, the change day ;-):


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This blue cheap Eclipse.


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Smiths Everest in the local pool


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








casio tough solar y'all


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


Beautiful combo. Looks amazing 
cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tanjecterly said:


> Smiths Everest in the local pool


That is a really cool watch, on my list.
enjoy my friend.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 356.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








orient mako usa II on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halios Tropik B










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mbunce (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watch o'the week...back on the Ball...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Perpetual


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A tale of two Speedy's... Reduced on bracelet, Pro on leather. Wasn't planning to keep both, but have zero desire to part with either one - first world problems, I know


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If I were 7,500km north east, I'd be heading down to the beach to watch the sunset in Honolulu. This will have to do. I need to go back again.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Birthday gift for myself
At $84 on sale, I had to treat myself.









































Sent from space


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My fave on a MiniW strap


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ponto S Diver to kick off Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Prime on light blue perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbunce (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









(Seiko Cocktail Hour above is great...)


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Well kids it IS Monday....


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sun fighting clouds, I'll switch for bright colors...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Just a beautiful (not boring) Bulova.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 to start the work week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Nice shot, I love this new model from Chris


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Glaremaster


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Recraft evening.


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great photos!



zed073 said:


> Recraft evening.


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 on Bas and Lokes



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That small beast ..


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos on W&W strap









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new bad ass Baltic Shield on a Strapcode Super Engineer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










STOWA Flieger LE Blue Dial on an olive nato in the studio tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bipyjamas (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a trimmed up NATO,


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot, I love this new model from Chris


Thanks. He did an excellent job with this. Love the 40mm 11.5mm case.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another meeting discussing a meeting......AAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Draken Tugela. Coming to Kickstarter later this year.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC UTC :]


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I really like the look of this damasko on the black rubber strap.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















It's Tuesday it's Tuesday. Bring out your Timex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mikeblythe said:


> Draken Tugela. Coming to Kickstarter later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I see this model, looks very good.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A touch of class this morning.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Came out to a flat tire this morning, so it's gotta be uphill from here! Sinn 103 on BandR leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWC 300m


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9740986&d=1477398972"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. What exact model?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big-ass STUHRLING...


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bronzy77 said:


> View attachment 9742130


great watch, really really cool, I have a seastar 1000 version. 
regards


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> Birthday gift for myself
> At $84 on sale, I had to treat myself.
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd u get this for 84 bucks?

Awesome watch by the way!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my first nice piece...


----------



## Alexio (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice watch..very classy


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> Big-ass STUHRLING...


cool reflection in the top polished link!


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

My new Alpina GMT


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition, arrived today. Seiko SNDF93, I'm sure there are/will be a few of these appearing. Although I paid $100 for this one, they dropped to $70 and the entire seller's stock of ~100 was sold within about a day. Great looking watch, the crystal is highly reflective but not unmanageable. It's very slightly domed, just barely enough to cause distortiong when viewed from an angle, but it doesn't prodtrude more than a millimetre outside of the case. The 1/20sec subdial is nice, the pushers feel good for a quartz chrono, it's a decent size without being too large and is just a great watch overall, especially for the price. The only weak point is the band, feels very cheap and extremely stiff. Fortunately I've got a nice black/yellow-stitch band on the way to replace it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 6139-6009 from '69. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SQUALE


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this Fossil and a Momentum in the mail yesterday.
Removed the straps from two Walmart cheapness.









So gonna give this un a ride.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vibration Day...

:-d


----------



## Ksuarez56 (Jan 29, 2014)

My work beater watch lol


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The foggy voyage to daycare...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheap but solid...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko makes a good watch! Sea Urchin on Worn & Wound strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun BLACKout.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

14060M today


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina GMT again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

14060M today


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Some of my favorite things


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos again:shrug:



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My Vulcain cricket looks modern though it's getting on 40.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing my Datejust again, and I paired it with a set of watch movement cufflinks today.








The cufflinks are pretty cheesy, to be honest, but that is partially why I own them. I'd kind of love to have a pair of vintage Patek or Rolex cufflinks, but that would run counter to my love of vintage watches. So, to avoid ruining a pair of amazing movements for vanity, these are the definition of a pedestrian, throwaway movement. They are Swiss, one jewel, unadjusted, so I hope the horological world won't miss them too much.


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'90 Speedmaster on original bracelet


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC for me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Waiting on a navy Brady sailcloth strap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Constellation doesn't get a lot of love here, but it reminds me of Roman architect. A beautiful watch in the metal and readily recognizable by watch enthusiasts from across the room.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Still on the SMPO only switched it up with a BluShark NATO strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Yesterday









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very Good Morning to All!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aeromarine superocean GMT


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This Momentum quartz looks rather dull until the dial is glowing....


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 9758474
> 
> 
> This Momentum quartz looks rather dull until the dial is glowing....


This is the kind of watch you need old Dave. Some good, quality affordables with respected names and more features than the money you have to give for them. Even with your budget, you can still make some quality over quantity moves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Thursday.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready for the weekend with this beauty in Midnight Blue. Still in love with my Celadon Imperial after all these years...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1944 Omega, Cal 30T2, 35mm case, and beautiful patina on the dial


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun again today.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> Where'd u get this for 84 bucks?
> 
> Awesome watch by the way!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I bought it from the Seiko dealer here in Bahrain.Not USA, If that's what you meant. It is indeed beautiful. I really didn't need a watch but at $84 this didn't really hurt my wallet.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today:


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That moment finding out your dad's got good taste...


----------



## Crooner1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yema on new Strapsco bund.










Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

switching the rubber strap out for the bracelet today....


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pre-dinner change.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First long sleeves of the season


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today the Zenith that I've been dying to see...









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Rado diastar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

Luminox....had one go buy supplies and this will take a beating with no worries. Got it free anyways...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


Holy moly. I've never seen anything like that before. Beautiful!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yes... that is snow.. thank you Canada!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot T-touch


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Date with the commander in chief

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> I bought it from the Seiko dealer here in Bahrain.Not USA, If that's what you meant. It is indeed beautiful. I really didn't need a watch but at $84 this didn't really hurt my wallet.


Very Nice! Enjoy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Recent acquisition... 1973 Rolex Oyster Precision. An absolute classic.









Thank you so much jmode81!


----------



## rubberhedgehog (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swatch Irony that my dad bought for me on a trip to Switzerland in 2007. 
However my collection may have grown since then, this watch will always stay in the box









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My GS SBGV019 today


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC =]


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing this today







have a great Friday


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Beautiful watch beatiful strap Brian.
awsome combo 
G


----------



## RedEyedCrow (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9505 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I took it off the bracelet today


----------



## alittle (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Early, dark, cold morning


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I'm going to have an Elegant Eco Drive Friday.
And I am quite nervous because it is Friday.
Unrealistic expectations happen in Hot Shot on Friday....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008








​


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful watch beatiful strap Brian.
> awsome combo
> G


Thanks Gino.

But look what we woke up to this morning.
Good thing it's going to be milder today and tomorrow so it will all melt.
This is way too early for snow. Even for us here in Ottawa.

Enjoy your weekend. I guess I'll be putting the Camaro away this weekend.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Thanks Gino.
> 
> But look what we woke up to this morning.
> Good thing it's going to be milder today and tomorrow so it will all melt.
> ...


[apologies for being off topic]
I finally moved south and, for the first year of my life, will not have to deal with stuff like this. This picture gave me some wonderful schadenfreude. No winter tires or hibernating the car. The tracks are open year round. Woot! I did this yesterday...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A genuinely terrific Chinese watch...


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My newest toy. Blue dial Hydro-Sub from forum member Grinning.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

b-)


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









CJR Airspeed - just arrived!

M


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VSA Mach 6 Chrono on strap junkie


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC 5004









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1973 Seiko 6139-6005 on a beautiful Friday morning


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Archimede Pilot 42










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday Alt1-C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Probably my all-time favourite Seiko.

If only I still had mine that I bought new in the early 70's.
But that's a whole different story.

:-!



ScopinBill said:


> 1973 Seiko 6139-6005 on a beautiful Friday morning
> 
> View attachment 9768938


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ahhh but you're a very fortunate fellow.
Enjoy YOUR winter.





rrpostal said:


> [apologies for being off topic]
> I finally moved south and, for the first year of my life, will not have to deal with stuff like this. This picture gave me some wonderful schadenfreude. No winter tires or hibernating the car. The tracks are open year round. Woot! I did this yesterday...
> View attachment 9768114


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little golf this afternoon...


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Ceramic chronograph today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival.

Vratislavia Conceptum chrono S.7










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Should already be asleep....


----------



## rubberhedgehog (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is a 30th birthday present from my wife. I'm up at this crazy time due to a little bit of jetlag after a work trip abroad. 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my new Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131. I just got it and shot some very quick pictures. So far it is keeping spot-on time according to the Atomic Clock. Big and chunky and it has a very striking curved crystal.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

4 time zones







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














not wearing these today.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi , today Moon..;-)


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading out for dinner&#8230; Which Celadon Imperial would you choose to wear with an elegant navy suit - understated beauty, or subtle magnificence?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Keeping to the Affordable notion...


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This seems to be my weekend watch now


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag aquaracer 300mm 41mm


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Srp775 mounted on hirsch white leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

73 Rolex Oyster Precision again today... going to be a long honeymoon with this one


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Flieger today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










@altay.guney
Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar 1000













relaxing time.


----------



## SAB314 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived from Ukraine. Vostok Komandirski swing lug watch


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



miscellaneousmicron said:


> That's clever work; skx007 bezel right?


Sorry, bad mistake. SKX009 !!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Second day in a row, on a rally now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Fall day and I'm in the mood for Lobster.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

The parking lot yellow convinced me a yellow strap would be a nice complement...


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 Panda today on a new strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool lume that, unfortunately, barely lasts


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Almost a week on a wrist. One of best Chinese micros


----------



## Philly369 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Date night with my better half and Capeland


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







​


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NoRoadtrippin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the Seiko and love the kitty!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

;-)


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mirexal superautomatic 300/1000


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap on the Tissot this morning













however it's not today's wear.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decisions, decitions, decitions 
what tie ---- what watch ---- what belt 

























ORIS


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday folks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Accutron Deep Sea 666


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice fall morning.. add up some rich colors..


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It's small but I can see it clearly.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Simple life today










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## donegd (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*













Baume & Mercier Baumatic Chrono


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Constellation from 60s


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Soccer Sunday with the Cocktail.t









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bronze or brass? Which model?


DTDiver said:


> Nice fall morning.. add up some rich colors..


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Bronze or brass? Which model?


Armida A1 Brass 42mm with the blue sunburst dial..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

20161030_122633 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spent the morning putting the "shock" in my G Shock.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Sunburst Sunday


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Red sub today for a nice lazy Sunday watching Halloween movies with the family


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Classic Sinn


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Sunday smart casual


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Change-up for the evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Schofield Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster Professional Ceramic in blue this evening


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lange Annual Calendar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What a great game! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ajn3323 said:


> What a great game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good buddy!


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rainy day....dark Luminox


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina GMT tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale on toxic NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changing of the guard - I'm alternating between my automatic watches - that I keep on winders and my "set & forget" collection - I guess you gotta spread the love around... 

So tonight I went to a concert to hear/watch a friend sing "Ein Deutsches Requiem" with a choral group here in the DC area, it was awesome and great opportunity to experience a bit of culture first hand - unfortunately I haven't done many concerts over the last 5 years, so it was high time!

Anyway, I decided to wear my trusty ol' Citizen - Radio Controlled Watch.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vibration from '75...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Campy and Affordable.









M I C K E Y M O U S E.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P51 to kick off Halloween










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Constellation Chronometer


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Having some Halloween fun today.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

60's Hamilton "Arthur" today


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From yesterday


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stay safe out there kids...


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAPPY HALLOWEEN from me and my pumpkin Glycine Airman SST!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OK, so technically not a WRUW pic, but still...

Speedy complementing my Wife's costume.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy and my spooky tie


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

hébergement gratuit d'images


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore my Halloween watch a day early.

Bulova Military today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I used to see the beauty in this mostly with the sunburst, but now the shine of the electroplated dial really speaks to me.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas to start the week


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gotta go Orange tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A pagan ritual interpreted by Giugiaro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183








​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Brady sailcloth strap just arrived.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BOO !








[/url]Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Brady sailcloth strap just arrived.


Damn you! Just when I think I've found the perfect strap!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> I used to see the beauty in this mostly with the sunburst, but now the shine of the electroplated dial really speaks to me.


Great pic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halloween Seiko
SRP311










SNZJ21


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full lume Promaster on super engineer


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Having trouble deciding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Etrerna on sailcloth


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Homage wanabe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Decided to go for a desk dive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Tuesday it's Tuesday.
Bring out your Timex


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There's just no replacing this original classic imo, so just got this SKX175 to replace the one I sold. Now my Pepsi Turtle will be up for sell soon.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Chopard day today


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Rolex impersonator. Not bad for an Invicta with a 7750










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow....where did October go?


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Titanium slide rule.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 Day








Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to another G.


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

Out getting a cold brew with the Jaeger and Ferrari


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five2Four today for another hot autumn day


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My old dependable, though she is running slow these days. Guess I will have to bite the bullet and send her in soon for her first service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this bad boy pressure tested yesterday and the results were cautiously optimistic. I asked why and they said it's a mod. I said so did it fail the pressure test. They said everything looks good but don't swim. I told them I will let the, know when it breaks. Whose taking bets? The seller wants action on the it beaks side. I am offer 3 to 1 it makes it.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Love the dial


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not a great shot of my sub whilst test driving a Tesla 70D


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One last watch change for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

Buffalo!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice



















have a nice Wednesday


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Had to change watches for work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Bambino in honor of the World Series game 7!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna Airforce


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Jazzmaster cushion on black perlon


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Exercising my right to vote. No selfies allowed in booth though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronoswiss today
Cheers


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A touch of green for hump day


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn EZM 10









Lume shot









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquaracer 500m. Love the dial on this "don't crack under pressure" piece.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going vintage Zodiac chrono today.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamlee (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















El Primero today on a nice grey nubuck strap that works great with the "folding" (used instead of either of the deploy words) clasp. Kind of hard to see in the low light but I think it really looks nice with the dial.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snow tires are on so now I'm ready.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Big date


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

hebergement d image


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



[/URL


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131







​


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shadows and vibration..


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My poor neglected Eco Drive


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








omega seamaster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mako XL on shark mesh


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is a good day to wear my #bertucciwatches A4T. This #titanium field watch has never let me down. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deciding between two legendary Chronographs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Belated Halloween pic


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Estoril 300 today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the Bcatt strap. The same one that it fell off and got all broke down.


----------



## Jdzimme3 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Out shopping with my daughter for her new flat. Originally for curtains or blinds. But also bought her a Nathan sideboard. And a dart board for myself from an antique shop I stumbled across. ....PROMETHEUS POSEIDON BRONZE


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Toxic 23mm on Zenith


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient World Stage (SDB09003W0)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great combo Gino. That strap looks awesome.

My younger brother enjoyed playing darts while he lived in England.
He's now living back home here in Ottawa and continues to throw arrows frequently.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Out shopping with my daughter for her new flat. Originally for curtains or blinds. But also bought her a Nathan sideboard. And a dart board for myself from an antique shop I stumbled across. ....PROMETHEUS POSEIDON BRONZE


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today with some foliage that's usually gone by this time of year.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Solo 37.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*16710T Coke*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Went home sick earlier... I guess I caught something from a pt or my daughter who was sick last week ? so I went home put on some soup, curled up on the couch with a thick blanket and changed my watch to this Stuckx Bull... I still feel sick though ?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Meistersinger Pangaea


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Another great piece. Enjoy.
Gino


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Belated Halloween pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sueno213 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...those hands ...pure beauty.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"Pacman" diver...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









And it made it through the day unscathed.


----------



## Eiron (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Using the Certina DS Automatic Action Diver. The Photo is taken in September and you can see the Norwegian Mountains in the distance. Using this every as an every day watch. 








Taken using the Iphone 6S camera


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Eiron said:


> Using the Certina DS Automatic Action Diver. The Photo is taken in September and you can see the Norwegian Mountains in the distance. Using this every as an every day watch.
> View attachment 9829202
> 
> 
> Taken using the Iphone 6S camera


Great watch and fantastic photo.

That's how you do a first post, fellas.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This was in the PO Box today. I don't like bracelets.
And there is no easy (or even hard) way to change to a strap.
It is also borderline too small at 35mm with no bezel.
And last but not least the band is a bit too large.
Fortunately it's light enough not to go around to the bottom
of my wrist...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDB123 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sueno213 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a beautiful piece. One day....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekend already 









Sent from space


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 9830922


Posso fermarmi per mangiare ???? 
Ciao.
G


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trusty field watch


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Overcast Texas day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Cronel "Diver"


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The new Hodinkee Nomos Metro...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX on a beautiful day


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Still one of my favourites!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms on nubuck gator today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Really, really enjoying this new one -- Oris Big Crown Pointer Date 40mm. 7-inch wrist.

Happy Friday guys.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready for my son's last halftime band performance of his high school career.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Am I doing it right? :-d









One more...


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last minutes of the work day... getting ready for the weekend


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I changed the strap on my Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue and decided to wear it another day.








​


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying a peaceful Saturday morning breakfast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Khoi Nguyen said:


> Really, really enjoying this new one -- Oris Big Crown Pointer Date 40mm. 7-inch wrist.
> 
> Happy Friday guys.
> 
> ...


These Big Crown Pointer Date models are great! Congrats on your new watch. I opted for the slightly dressier version and love mine too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Ready for my son's last halftime band performance of his high school career.


Off to college next year? Goes by too fast...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gig'em!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dagaz on Clover strap









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## trtung (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Despite 45mm size, this one is bond to me


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

wow what a beautiful watch


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

i never seen like this watch


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

i have two oris but not like your watches


----------



## bukhari6719 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

nice sports watch looking very handsome


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris BC4 day


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The Damasko today


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At soccer with my Helm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitchese (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay 36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue again after changing from the carbon fiber strap to a shark mesh bracelet








​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday, casual Armida A2 Brass...




























But this (sloppy) morning..


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Jlc true seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Soccer dad today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS on toxic again, like the combination. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Heritage 1973 panda dial today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for Art with a Terrapin liquid bliss and my Oris Carl Brashear on a DAS blue custom canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

The color of fall.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris BC4 day
View attachment 9841042
View attachment 9841058


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I wore the base logo today and hiked to the highest peak in Georgia. We had a very smoky view with several wildfires burning all around. We need some rain badly.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681






​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting coffee


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



GregH- said:


> View attachment 9849626
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II


----------



## TDLux (May 31, 2012)

An old blue one


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Some of us need to set our clocks back today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An old but new for me Zenith


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love Sunday Football










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> It looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a fun watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster Calendar Date at 6 on the 6th...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday Soccer, EPL and my daughters 11 under. Wearing my church Cocktail...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday stroll































Breitling on a bitterly cold day.


----------



## Kitchese (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Believe it or not. I'm warming up to this little thing.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going on a mountain hike with the fam, pups and the Jeep99DadUndone.

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








A15 limited edition


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX009









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a cool autumn day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope you all are having a great weekend.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> On a cool autumn day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the all black look. Blancpain is definitely on my wish list! What model is this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I switched to the Deep Blue for the afternoon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mad hatter needed


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this today.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaquet Droz chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Keeping it simple today with the Hamilton khaki mechanical

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Love the all black look. Blancpain is definitely on my wish list! What model is this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it's just like mine, if so it's a 5200-0130-B52A


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Boss PAM87 today. Another wildfire started last night, it's so smoky outside the closest mountain range cannot be seen and the sun can barely shine through.


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying out the new strap; I prefer the two-piece to the single strap.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This weekends' combos!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This watch is more impressive than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Passion...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> This watch is more impressive than I thought it would be.


Awsome watch, I used to have an original Praesto Aviator, I lent it to my dad and that was the last time I saw it. He still wears it every day.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch and which waterfall of the many in our beautiful state is that one?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PRS516 on Geckota rally


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZF05 Tuna


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great week










Stowa 1938


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day! *BULOVA *_Snorkel II_...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wishing you all a great week, I'll kick it off with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a green DAS canvas.

I'm so glad Alpina decided to make this reedition of their 1960's Seastrong 10 supercompressor diver in a more contemporary size yet not oversized.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wishing you all a great week, I'll kick it off with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a green DAS canvas.
> 
> I'm so glad Alpina decided to make this reedition of their 1960's Seastrong 10 supercompressor diver in a more contemporary size yet not oversized.
> 
> ...


Super hot watch! Have a great week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekend
















Today 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


That is cool Brad!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome watch, I used to have an original Praesto Aviator, I lent it to my dad and that was the last time I saw it. He still wears it every day.
> regards & best wishes.


Thus far it is a joy to wear


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


I that combination. I would rock that with a sweater (but that's just me).


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My Swiss / Cuban Panda......Cuervo y Sabrinos


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa B-Uhr









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Padi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcorp (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


Which reference is this?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## rloke (Nov 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zcorp said:


> Which reference is this?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003


----------



## zcorp (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003


Thank you

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the ease of a simple grab&go.












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rloke said:


> View attachment 9863354


MOON PHASE !!!!!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rloke (Nov 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> MOON PHASE !!!!!!


Yup...full moon soon...in one week's time....


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy Pro on vintage leather


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas with the awesome bracelet to start the week


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My choice for this week....


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Once again, there were a few moments today where I looked down and this dial made me say 'daaaaammnn!!'. I didn't capture them in a photo but still looking good here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to go home, with the Seiko PADI on blue canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 2 with this baby because who winds a watch for only one wear.


----------



## SecondHandSwiss (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gonna be a slightly different Timex Tuesday.









THANKS James Duffy!


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received this stunning Sinn 903! A million thanks to myleftwrist!!!


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andreas Truong (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Love the all black look. Blancpain is definitely on my wish list! What model is this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fifty Fathoms Bathyscpahe on NATO strap. It's ceramic and awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I believe it's just like mine, if so it's a 5200-0130-B52A


It is. I went with Blancpains NATO strap but yours is cool too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RobPagNY said:


> View attachment 9862850
> 
> 
> My Swiss / Cuban Panda......Cuervo y Sabrinos


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The more I wear this the more I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vulcain Cricket with a very special set of cufflinks for a very bad week.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gruppo Gamma on Bradystrap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vote today, America!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Doing my best to go with an American COLOR scheme today. Closest I could get. Voted!!

Perhaps the biggest in our nation's history.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I decided to change it up today and go more formal with the Martin Braun EOS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Election Day. Good times regardless. We're either going to get out of debt or sing kumbaya while going down the drain.

Regardless, this mess is finally over.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good luck with voting guys. Hope everyone stays civil and lines aren't too crazy.

I went with the Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on bracelet. Love this thing.

Brice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








VSA officer's on perlon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Top of the morning gentleman. Been a minute since Iv'e strapped this on...



Now get out & vote America



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX175, same as yesterday. Much prefer this to the Turd(le) Pepsi. Speaking of turds, regardless of the election outcome today we will have one as President.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Y'all are gonna get sick of this thing long before I do; I even love the date-wheel font, for crying out loud!
So happy with this purchase...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos for Election Day. If things don't go well, my watch will be safe as I dive deep into my underwater lair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mark 4.5



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Omega


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale GMT on this wacky Election Day. Whatever happens, I'm just glad it's over!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I had a little help at work today


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> Y'all are gonna get sick of this thing long before I do; I even love the date-wheel font, for crying out loud!
> So happy with this purchase...


Love this...what model?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Scurfa BD1 rocks and love it on canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Surge007 said:


> View attachment 9876298


One of my desires.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Relatively certain I'll have a Seiko Wednesday.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I figured a stainless steel tank with 100m WR, can handle today's rains.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Patriotic PADI


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Made a strap change on my Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



YellowBullet said:


>


So beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IWC Big Pilot on custom blue strap by Aaron Bespoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> One of my desires.


Go for it! It really is a quality price with a very beautiful dial


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Even a small watch on a floppy loose bracelet can't get me down today!
Who would have believed it if you didn't see Mika on CNN nearly crying.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a long election night and 3 hours of sleep, I need a lot of coffee 
I'm going with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No sleep here either. Going in stealth mode. With a smile.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on the Seiko deployant strap.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ SEIKO PREMIER SSA216*

Seiko Premier SSA216


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some beauty on a dark day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After 6 months on the CB rubber, I finally got around to sizing the bracelet.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

INY







WINY







MINY MO







its got to be MINY MO today













Have a great Wednesday


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Long night so no need for 2 hands..







Why it says regulator is beyond me. It's a jump hour


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Long night so no need for 2 hands..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Jump-Hour-Regulator!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My wife is 7 days overdue - waiting to get this baby! Thinking of what watch to purchase to celebrate!


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Nice Jump-Hour-Regulator!


Thank you Gary 
It's a cheapie but I love it

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Slow day for me today so I'm studying for my board exam.

Citizen NH7490-55E keeping me company










EDIT: I know, the date is wrong.. I've been thinking all day was the 8th ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Skyhawk on sharkmesh kind of day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183








​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 on Horween nato, absolutely love the open 9


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning folks! Have a great day ahead!


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I still like this one a lot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX009


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Legend Diver..


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier today in the office


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning

Zodiac Sea Dragon for a busy day at work.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


I really like this model!


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DoctorWolf said:


> Earlier today in the office
> View attachment 9885458


The more I look at these Omegas, the more the desire to own one gets!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy Faux Friday everyone.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling "blue" today...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ Seiko SNAD51*

Seiko SNAD51


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Счастливый четверг, товарищи.


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 St


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G Shock Day










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Looking forward to a custom strap similar to this pretty soon!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday for me


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oldie but goodie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The mid day glow..


----------



## 6reg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New, but already replaced Bulova Military














Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#PatinaThursday with the vintage 60's Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 Super Compressor










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Aggie88 said:
> 
> 
> > Belated Halloween pic
> ...


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> IWC Big Pilot on custom blue strap by Aaron Bespoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The blue shark!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms for me today


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Also wearing squale today.













satinato


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying a nice autumn fire with a few beers tonight. Wearing the Orient Ranger Day Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNDF93 panda chrono for race weekend 










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Military and a buck knife


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H







​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> #PatinaThursday with the vintage 60's Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 Super Compressor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1980 GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Awesome watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated. Glad you like it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival today


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my all time favourites.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Wearing my Deep Blue Juggernaut III on my new Deep Blue Orange Hydro 91 Rubber Strap.*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bacon and egg










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My steel ingot..


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Also wearing squale today.
> View attachment 9890386
> View attachment 9890394
> 
> satinato


Nice, but you stick with yours & I'll stick with mine.

Cheers !!


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 7005-8052 
HGWE










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New mesh for my Russian bling!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you to all who have served and to those who continue to serve.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Prodiver Blue LE


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the way to the golf course. Woo hoo!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Done with the weekend here









Sent from space


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Schofield Beater Titanium one off. No one else has one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

​


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spending the day with my little boo, as my wife is out of town and our daughter Ember isn't well. Always a blessing to have baby Elena with us.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ancon Sea Shadow III









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric-B (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Meine Fliegeruhr









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MMW Tatoskok. I dig the puck shape and am really liking it on this stressed leather band from Clockwork Synergy. I don't dive, or swim for that matter, so I'm OK with divers on leather...


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A bit unorthodox but so what.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You call your watch "Little Boo"? ;-)



Jeep99dad said:


> Spending the day with my little boo, as my wife is out of town and our daughter Ember isn't well. Always a blessing to have baby Elena with us.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going for a game of snooker. With my freind Cobra De Calibre Bronze.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My KBS on an Orange Maratac 2 piece 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to the BWITW for a stroll with the girls and baby E at the greenway. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Spending the day with my little boo, as my wife is out of town and our daughter Ember isn't well. Always a blessing to have baby Elena with us.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


I really like the Alpina. What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> I really like the Alpina. What model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's the Startimer big date in PVD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So nice, no chopped off numbers or anything. Very cool


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Fave


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Sea Wolf for tonight










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chillin' at home on a Friday night. Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







:-d Space indecision...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

;-)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still rockin' my new *BULOVA*...










...I love everything about this watch. Most unexpected.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Graham has quickly become one of my favorites!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitchese (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP605 with Day/Date mod


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At the bagel place


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was tempted to buy one of those. Really sharp!



samuraipoet said:


> Ancon Sea Shadow III
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lopez (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Here's what i got on my wrist!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That is an amazing photo! Zodiac could use that for an ad!



jonathanp77 said:


> Zodiac Sea Wolf for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lopez (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I was tempted to buy one of those. Really sharp!


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa BellDiver1 on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap. 
HAGWE
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Mirexal 300


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Okeah this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running errands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










buying pastry


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Prometheus ocean diver today, but tonight exchange to my lucky Breitling. Poker night with the boys.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa BellDiver1 on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap.
> HAGWE
> B
> 
> ...


I love the looks of that watch! That may be on my Christmas list if it's still available.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sitting on the front porch on a beautiful Saturday morning!


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spunwell said:


> So nice, no chopped off numbers or anything. Very cool


Im confused. What about the 11,12,1,3 and 9. Otherwise they are all there 

love the piece.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Fifty Fathoms for me today


Fantastic.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Stunning watch. 
Regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the BWITW for a stroll with the girls and baby E at the greenway.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


that is an amazing picture my friend, a man walking with his daughter/ daughters showing his watch.
really cool.
regards.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Casual Saturday wear

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


>


Another awsome watch Hoppes-09. 
You have an amazing collection.
regards from rainy London.


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> that is an amazing picture my friend, a man walking with his daughter/ daughters showing his watch.
> really cool.
> regards.


Thank you for the kind words. It's always a blessing to spend quality time with my kids and grandkids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I love the looks of that watch! That may be on my Christmas list if it's still available.





Aggie88 said:


> Sitting on the front porch on a beautiful Saturday morning!


Thank you, I can only recommend the Scurfa. Paul really took this to the next level and hit it out of the park with the BD1. You can tell it's top notch quality right out of the box. It's very well made. I love the looks too but obviously that's a matter of taste though I think its design will please a majority.

I am a huge fan of your Nomos. What's your take on it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> That is an amazing photo! Zodiac could use that for an ad!


Haha you're too kind sir. Glad you like it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 356 Flieger copper dial










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MJACLA09 said:


> Im confused. What about the 11,12,1,3 and 9. Otherwise they are all there
> 
> love the piece.


 I think it looks much better to leave the numbers off of the dial completely rather than have a chopped off little bit at the top or bottom of a subdial or aperture.

Like the six and twelve here.

http://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cata...-automatic-steel-blue-mens-watch-iw371417.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to the Seiko PADI for a late lunch, taking Zoe to dance class and errands. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Scurfa has sort of an Explorer II vibe that I like but with a grey or silver dial.

This is actually the 1st time (other than when I put it on a leather NATO which I did not like) that I have switched straps from the original Horween leather strap on the Nomos Club. The switch to the Worn and Wound strap gives it a little more rugged and informal look. The Club is (other than the ultra-affordables) the watch I have owned for the longest since I was struck with the "bug". It has a beautiful, clean look and photographs really well. the size is really nice in my opinion and the quality is unsurpassed at it's price. I just ordered a Perlon strap for it so I'm trying to branch out with it. I think that in the long run it's going to be an underrated classic. The only thing I don't like about it is that is a manual wind watch without a quick-set date. So if you let it sit for a few weeks, it takes a little while to set the date. It seems like the preowned prices are really good on the Nomos Club now...better than when I bought it used from Govberg a couple of years ago.



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you, I can only recommend the Scurfa. Paul really took this to the next level and hit it out of the park with the BD1. You can tell it's top notch quality right out of the box. It's very well made. I love the looks too but obviously that's a matter of taste though I think its design will please a majority.
> 
> I am a huge fan of your Nomos. What's your take on it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I actually almost pulled the trigger on one of these on Thursday (used) but I figured that I already have two blue dial watches (Tudor Heritage Blue and Vostok Amphibian. Seems like a watch that looks good on a variety of straps.



Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the Seiko PADI for a late lunch, taking Zoe to dance class and errands.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Another awsome watch Hoppes-09.
> You have an amazing collection.
> regards from rainy London.


Thank you sir!

Just switched over to a leather strap I received today aus Deutschland.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been up since 3:15 am. Took the Tuna fishing today.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Switched to the Omega SMC on a leather strap to head out with friends

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In all it's 7 hand glory.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I think it looks much better to leave the numbers off of the dial completely rather than have a chopped off little bit at the top or bottom of a subdial or aperture.
> 
> Like the six and twelve here.
> 
> http://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cata...-automatic-steel-blue-mens-watch-iw371417.jpg


I knew what you meant. I was just funning with you.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Whenever this goes off the bracelet for a while and I put it back on I can't believe I ever wore it without the bracelet! It's a beast and I love it!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Just switched over to a leather strap I received today aus Deutschland.


i like both bracelet and strap, but at this moment this combo is perfection.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After 3 hours of playing poker I am down five pounds. But there is a long long way to go yet. 
20 min break, for sandwich to absorb some of the alcohol.........


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Awesome. Man does it POP!



Aggie88 said:


> Sitting on the front porch on a beautiful Saturday morning!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In Sephora hell!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2 Lodestars to the golden sixties..........


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Happy weekend folks!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I wore the 87 yesterday and this morning, I'll probably switch to something else for trap shooting later.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnd again today.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day trip - enjoy your Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric-B (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








A day late. Getting ready for my father's memorial service. He liked flashy so I opted for this black leather with vibrant red stitching Strapsco for the SMPO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131







​


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S7 Edge


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stealth Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I actually almost pulled the trigger on one of these on Thursday (used) but I figured that I already have two blue dial watches (Tudor Heritage Blue and Vostok Amphibian. Seems like a watch that looks good on a variety of straps.


Thanks. I highly recommend it. It's a tad big but it works well. The PADI and dome really take the srp to the next level. I had the black one and it was too bland for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An old sweatshirt and the Oris Carl Brashear LE on a DrunkArtStraps canvas for a lazy Sunday morning and Ryker's second birthday later today. 
Yes, I love blue 

Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157 Ti Ty










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Marinemaster Tuna









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Watched a james bond film..

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Reacquired my Sinn bracelet. Now I love the look.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blood Drive today & the 856utc


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a night playing poker and only a £6 win.....switched to my Bronze Anonimo













at least didn't go home with a loss.
have a great Sunday.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> In Sephora hell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch! Remind me of the specific model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Tangente Gold Mocca


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Awesome watch! Remind me of the specific model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ressence Type 5BB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










000 after 150 rounds


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BFK Sunday.










Love the profile too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trusty SM300


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Your GMT is awesome!!! What year is it? thanks Max


soaking.fused said:


>


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Accutron in rare cushion case water resistent.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the original strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It's Monday. Nuff said.


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



VicLeChic said:


>


That Super Ocean looks great on chains.


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E
> 
> View attachment 9918282
> 
> ​


That's a great shot!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Micro-Brand Fan said:


> That Super Ocean looks great on chains.


Thanks man. The mesh is quite polarizing, I think it gives the watch a sronger neo-vintage look.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New addition to our family - the baby, not the watch! The watch still hasn't been chosen. Lol


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC on Supermoon Monday


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monday full of hope for the future...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

856 b-uhr


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This 1's for today's Super Moon !!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday 








Sunday 








Monday 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love the "sandwich" design of the case. Of course, I'm also partial to the all black look!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Minimal Monday 









Sent from space


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday. A simple watch, with a simple movement, but keeping COSC time. Can't beat that.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko SRP275 (modified)


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2 days in a row... Nomos Tangente 18k Gold Mocca


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak & Oscar tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 to start another rainless week


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sax Annual today


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PoorlyTiedFly said:


> Breitling Superocean II Abyss 42mm
> 
> View attachment 9926658


The only Breitling I like big time jealous

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going home,late again, with BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Was taking pics of this so that I could list for sale, but changed my mind...


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New moonphase seemed appropriate for the day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Super Moon


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TripleCalendar said:


> JLC on Supermoon Monday
> 
> View attachment 9921562


Stunning! Absolutely stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Was so busy today I didn't get a chance to take any pics... so these were taken a while back. Started off the day with this...








Then switched to this 42mm Strela to finish out the day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today walk in the Moon..


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9930850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing shot, looks great

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still *BULOVA* ...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 in the sunset


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Left :









Right :









Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning
I went with the Zodiac Sea Dragon this morning. Still enjoying this one a lot, works great with business & business casual attire but has that cool retro design with a classy sunburst silver dial. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


That's just gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This was the first automatic I ever purchased many years back. This is the second reissue of the Monaco. Notice that this was produced as a "Heuer" before the brand returned to producing as "Tag Heuer".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This ALMOST lost out to my Invicta Special Edition 8926.
Them automatic watches are getting jealous....

However it IS Tuesday.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Patek Philippe Calatrava 96 in Steel


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This kinda day.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's just gorgeous


Thanks, Brice! 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## golfertrb (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## golfertrb (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That picture doesn't really show it but it has a great textured dial. My dad died last November 10th and it was his watch - he was really into watches - none were particularly expensive but it is a joy to have several of his. This particular Seiko is my favorite of his - here is another shot. Have a great evening 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight's selection is the awesome Scurfa BD1 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Good evening all. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing this little guy today


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Custom Chromexcel bund for Alpina Worldtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The Dr is in


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dial designed by Noah Fuller.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Quickly becoming one of my grab n go watch.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> View attachment 9936746
> 
> 
> View attachment 9936754


Pure class! What a gorgeous piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parnis 200 meter diver watch








​


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this one today.







have a great Wednesday


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Dial designed by Noah Fuller.


Another great piece Brian, not seen this one before 
cheers
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna Mod !!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*KOMANDIRSKIE *today.


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No rhymes or reasons....


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived ;-):


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9938714
> View attachment 9938722


What brand/model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scuba dude on shark mesh


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko mod Fifty Five Fathoms on sailcloth strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster Chronometer f300hz


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Longines Conquest GMT on the wrist today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gregspitz said:


> Custom Chromexcel bund for Alpina Worldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this piece. 
One I do need to try at some point.



41Mets said:


> The Dr is in


Love this one too and miss it. One watch I do need to re-acquire in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
I went with the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on a new green Toxicroo for a little "boom" factor 

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> The Dr is in


[/QUOTE] love this one too and miss it. One watch I do need to re-acquire in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Love it, too...especially on the bracelet. 
I see you're selling the T2. What do you think of it?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Doing my thing today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

372 on Gunny leather.


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Best lightweight watch









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Really enjoying this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Current situation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My work from home day has now ended with the postman delivering the newest addition to the collection plus some new straps for it.

I just love when things work out.

Thanks to HI247b for the quick shipping and smooth transaction.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric76 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Approximately one more hour of this one and then bed.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E








​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I wore the beautiful VC today, sorry for the crummy picture, it gets dark very early now.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Citizen wingman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eric76 said:


> View attachment 9944594


WOW. Anonimo dino zei argonauta Bronze. Absolutely stunning 
more pics please.
regards
G


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wyler for this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Orient Mako. Dog approved!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage and...2016.;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The rarely seen (on me) Mrs Rockmastermike's Sub-C.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning,

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DAS canvas 
Cheers. B



















Love Fall colors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*CITIZEN *Field Watch today...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1 of my Pride & Joys.
1973 Seiko LM SPECIAL:
Caliber 5216, 25 Jewels
Hi-Beat, 28,800 Hz/hr
Faceted Crystal (NOS from Otto Frei)


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









BFK on chains today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New Swiss ammo strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko solar for the morning.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















16750


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something golden on an overcast day








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









seemed like a nice day for this Bulova 96a119


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day for the 4hander










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New purchase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*New Insert*


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With family at Disneyland today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier today



















put this on a Toshi strap.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on a CSW leather, my fave combo for this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DH


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received the best NATO strap ever seen. Just as good as the omega but only $ 40. Made from SEATBELT material. Anyone that is into NATO straps should check this one out.




































I have seen this chap from Budapest Starting this venture from scratch,about a year ago. The ups and downs he went through to make a product this good. Finally we have a nato that is awsome.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

L1 moon phase today


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I









The weekend is here. Toxic NATO blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's my wife and i's anniversary today. We're not big on presents but she sent me this watch pic when here Lacoste rep gave her a free watch. More than the watch I love that she snapped a wrist shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this watch.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



CastorTroy3 said:


> It's my wife and i's anniversary today. We're not big on presents but she sent me this watch pic when here Lacoste rep gave her a free watch. More than the watch I love that she snapped a wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. you got the wife taking a wrist shot.... That is to be admired.
my wife thinks I am mad......
cheers
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PADI on a blue DAS canvas tonight. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Estoril 300 Black / date for the casual evening...


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Beauty and a mess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Never heard this phrase before I started working at the company I'm at now but, Happy Friday all!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










000 while supervising an after hours project tonight


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Terrible picture of my watch but had to take a snap shot of this little fellow finishing of my lunch










Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602








​


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change for the Squale













have a great Friday.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today real vintage..


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Fossil for this Friday.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

+/- 0 for over 2 months


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## good timing (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Woke up with this one 









..but wear this one for the office..


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Nomos Club on Perlon strap. It is a bit more Summery but this is Texas and it's still warm...until tomorrow.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Another long and rough week. 
Ready for the weekend and ending the workweek with the Oris Carl Brashear on a custom blue canvas.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for my moon-phase...


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Helson Spear (or I should call it Torch)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









MWW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Blue Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Schofield Signalman on Toshi leather.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 on ColaReb









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Why rotate? Because a watch a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Amphion Modern.

Catching some mid-day sun on this gloriously warm day.










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Dial


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Od green toxic NATO on squale 50 atm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










198000 vibrations since I put this one on this morning. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Re-cased IWC pocket watch with the caliber 97 movement. Put new leather on her and she feels rejuvenated.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally going home, with the Alpina Startimer for a late #PilotFriday. 
HAGWE

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Buying yarn with the wife. 
Bored to tears.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303














​


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Nice day here in melbourne.. the back yard needs a bit of work.. but the problem is that I can't be arsed doing it today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Burgers and bourbon Friday.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New incoming: 216570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Closed out the night with the Ball on a NATO.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


>


That Seiko on the rubber has an amazing sporting elegance to it. Love it.
regards
G


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today indecision...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sticking with the Squale today. 
Having a go at archery for the first time. Will exchange tonight. 
Have a great Saturday.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SMP 300M today again


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Which one should I wear for the german classico...?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the morning.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Is that a PAM336? I love that! Don't see too many gold Panerai...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for my trusty* 5*.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ajn3323 said:


> Is that a PAM336? I love that! Don't see too many gold Panerai...


It is, indeed, a PAM 336. A couple more shots...;-)


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the red today... this damn hobby


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Loving this Swiss ammo strap squale combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNZJ03


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday's Sinn
HAGWE fellas




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. My "money is no object watch"..


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

photo hosting


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> That Seiko on the rubber has an amazing sporting elegance to it. Love it.
> regards
> G


Thanks bud! That's the Borealis rubber - amazing quality. Really really impressed with it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This is an older picture. But I love the way it looks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



merl said:


>


Love the case on this one and wide dial opening, clean dial... well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa BD1 on DAS grey canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Windy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Omega Planet Ocean 8900


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Mirexal Superautomatic 1000ft


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This week's watch - changing tomorrow to an automatic - trying to show all my watches kinetic/light powered/automatics some TLC - I rotate them, wearing one per week - this one is from my "set and forget" collection a Seiko GMT Kinetic Diver - so you get the best of a few Worlds (Diver, Kinetic, GMT) - can't go wrong.

Hope everyone is having a most excellent weekend!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great canvas. Who made it?



motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Threeeightyeight for the first crisp evening of the season.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The last outdoor farmer's market of the year.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I wore my Bulova Precisionist Langford this AM.










Then switched to my newest modded Seiko. SNZG13 Pilot style.



















Sadly I was at a funeral this AM. Friend's wife took her own life... ? she was depressed and no one knew. Husband was preoccupied with business. Made me think... We need to take time to let our wives and loved ones know we are there for them for time in this world is but a vapor.
Remind yourselves daily what is truly valuable in this world... Be blessed WUS...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210













​


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A less common Bremont

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DB Sea Ram 500 white face PVD chrono with bond style nato. Perfect combo !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Forgot to post my afternoon switcharoo 
GrandPa's Omega Seamaster chronograph. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


>


The Alpnach looks nice, Robotaz!
How do you like it in general?
Would you buy it again if you had to?
Hoping it goes on sale during Black Friday !
My One Victorinox says hi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched up again lol. Got this from the post office today



















Enjoying this too










Go Stanford! Beat Cal!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze day..


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pan 673


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



CastorTroy3 said:


> Great canvas. Who made it?


I got the strap from a small web shop called Miro's Time in Germany.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

11/20/2016 Android AD 428


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stuhrling for this Sunday. No big plans.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sitting on the settee working out my altitude!!















Funny feels higher than that )


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*CASIO *obviously loves poor people. $34 and this thing kicks ass!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Model 22 Deck Watch from RGM today...


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Not sure how I feel about the straight end links of the Yobokies BoR bracelet though...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Different lighting, different watch. And, once again, Costco lighting is the best. I highly recommend it!


----------



## completelyclueless (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Zenith today.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

​


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is a Blacklist Streetmatic day  started with the off-white version last night actually 

Have a great Sunday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kemmner tonneau Sunday.










I bought a suit to match my Kemmner on burgundy Hirsch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one, ... still! b-) A great next week to everyone!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling superocean on a phenomenato strap with a breitling buckle.
























Enjoy what's left of the weekend


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nordland_nl said:


> This one, ... still! b-) A great next week to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 9976946


HEY !!! Mine GLOWS like that too !!!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some (but CERTAINLY not all) Chronometer Watches have hands that get lost in the sub dials.
I say again I will not buy one just to test the theory.









Kinda hard for the hands to hide on this watch!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Blue Panerai today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So, I'm undecided this week, maybe one or the other, or maybe both on alternate days? I'm getting "accustomed" to the Rado (I might be switching to a rubber band) - what do you think?







View attachment Martac Back s.jpg


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I virtually never wear this, but heading to the gym and was feeling naked without a watch.


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









5513


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A rainy Sunday with a book. And a Zenith Elite HW.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Easy Reader on black leather









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNK809


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Rocking the Ball again. This new NATO strap is just too damn comfortable

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice mod!! What model # is the case from ?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







​


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cool Lume.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival. I've wanted one since the mid 1990s and I finally have one! Woot woot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

The Explorer 1 for the start of a new week!


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nuclear Monday morning


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar 1000


----------



## bjarnetv (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jaeva said:


> View attachment 9980154


Nice Mod !! Which Seiko model # did the case come from ? What about the bezel ? I give up !


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Red!










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titanium Chopard Mille Miglia on a rally strap:


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale 50 ATM on daluca Dublin NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Masterpiece Small Seconds


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Seiko ProspeX Tuna 50th Anniversary Diver's SRP653*

ProspeXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PRIM "HULK" ...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I stole Batman's *TIMEX*...


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fifty Fathoms Bathyscape chrono for me today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home on this frosty morning.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Busting out the bracelet today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia Conceptum S.6 Sport Chronograf










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Reverse Panda dialed Zodiac to start the work week off







Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That looks freaking awesome watchdaddy! Love it!


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had to deal with our first storm of the year.

Started with the UNIQ P-47 while shovelling and then switched to the Baby Monster
while enjoying my favourite beverage.


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pepsi GMT.


----------



## toniopanama (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dark side of the moon today!








Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Had to deal with our first storm of the year.
> 
> Started with the UNIQ P-47 while shovelling and then switched to the Baby Monster
> while enjoying my favourite beverage.


WOW Brian, that is serious .... weather your having there. Here in London haven't seen that much snow in 15 years.
and I was complaining about the rain. We are still having 12 to 15 degrees most days. Mild for this time of year.
love that white dial Monster.
regards & best wishes.
keep warm
G.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 9986170


Nice to see you here WiZARD7. Hope phenomenato straps is doing well as you created an amazing product and deserve all the success, after all those setbacks. 
Regards & best wishes 
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II to start the short work week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos on charcoal canvas during the day









Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Terra canvas tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko today


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just acquired 7T92 chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green









​


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy in no hurry


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Watching my watch


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


>


This color combo and style..awesome!


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stunning, especially with that strap.



hongkongtaipan said:


> Helgray Silverstone Green
> View attachment 9991578
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos on charcoal canvas during the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Alpina is super hot, Brice! Love it! Hope you're doing well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday's wearer. I like my watches like I like my women. Beautiful from the front and sexy in the back.

















Oh oh and reasonably priced!


----------



## sknaus (Sep 1, 2011)

BATHYS


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Captain's watch (Apollo 15)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stunning Speedmaster. Awsome.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something bright for a gloomy day.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 856 b-uhr


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last day of work before Thanksgiving!


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 9995034


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm single but I'm still in love!!


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








bulova moon watch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Last day of work before Thanksgiving!


Want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing the PADI on canvas today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LOL... I want.
Doesn't seem to matter what strap it's on.
Although some might look a little better than others. 



Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the PADI on canvas today.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

South Korea's finest today...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Important client coming in today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday here




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

425 SLC tribute.


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



dart1214 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the straight end links of the Yobokies BoR bracelet though...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 It looks super cool


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this in trade, very please with the quality and fit.


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> 425 SLC tribute.
> 
> View attachment 9998298


 Beautiful


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Estoril 300 Blue 12 and no date


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*MKII Kingston*


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one is filling my lust for a Monaco. At least for the time being.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change to Hirsch carbon fiber










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to my Undone watch on a Toxicnato earlier this afternoon. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Last day of work before Thanksgiving!


absolutely stunning piece, you are a lucky man Aggie88, as been searching for this piece for a very long time.
it makes my day every time you post pics. 
Enjoy
Best wishes 
G


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting on the sunset with my Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Kontiki


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM 388 today, the Radiomir case is a great blend of purpose built sophistication.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Trying to tone down the "dressiness" with Nato


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007J for story time










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had to change for s'mores making. Today I received my birth year (1971) Speedmaster:










But this is special...it's the rare "No NASA" unengraved caseback version:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183






​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


I have that exact watch. Mine is on leather however.

On a somewhat similar vein I'm wearing this Invicta.









I sorta like it....


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just had to use the Vulcan Mind Meld to convince someone to sell it to me (and offer a premium amount of $)!!!



Watchcollector21 said:


> absolutely stunning piece, you are a lucky man Aggie88, as been searching for this piece for a very long time.
> it makes my day every time you post pics.
> Enjoy
> Best wishes
> G


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



arejay101 said:


> Waiting on the sunset with my Grand Seiko Snowflake


Stunning photo...and watch!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Stunning photo...and watch!


Thanks


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Seiko


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chillin' at home with my new Monaco.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> South Korea's finest today...


Very elegant. Timeless beauty


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early start to another rainy gloomy day in London.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Stührling Regatta Endeavor gifted to me 5 years ago. Anyone who buys me a watch as a gift I wear with warm thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm working on a new dial design for this one and will make my own dial blank as it takes too long to get a dial from China.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 392


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the hydrosub


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today strong steel..


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on a green Perlon today. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Me likey KonTiki... but it's for sale


----------



## speedy007 (Nov 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Edox Hydro-Sub


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful Fall day!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 St Sa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

K500


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco today. Have a good one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Speedy Pro today for a business meeting.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spent some time this morning swapping out straps on my inexpensive watches and decided to throw on my Naviforce pilot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 000 on ammo leather.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> PAM 000 on ammo leather.
> 
> View attachment 10007570
> View attachment 10007578


Perfect combo


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A1


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5two4 working a little late with my office pal


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday 








Today 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Amphibia with a fresh bezel mod was today's choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

70's Speedmaster "Mark 4.5" c.1045 176.0012 and the 7 hands of the Lemania 5100 chronograph movement










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> 70's Speedmaster "Mark 4.5" c.1045 176.0012 and the 7 hands of the Lemania 5100 chronograph movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is pleasantly appealing


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My greeny alpinist. Haven't worn this bad boy in yonks.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still enjoying my new baby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Seamaster


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Still enjoying my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous...what year is it?


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Still enjoying my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous...what year is it?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Ocean Diver 
perfect for a day doing an estimate

























have a great Thursday and don't work too hard.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Father daughter wrist shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hexa still on wrist..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

372 on Gunny leather.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Wow, that is pleasantly appealing


Thanks. Glad you like it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something clean and simple today. 
Happy Thanksgiving to those in the states. Be Well to those elsewhere. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kicking off Turkey Day with this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedy234 said:


> Gorgeous...what year is it?


Thank you. I love your Seamaster too. Beautiful watch! I just got my Monaco brand new last week. Jomashop has a deal on the Monaco I couldn't pass up.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> Kicking off Turkey Day with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I. Love. This.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Driving back home after a long busy day. 
IWC Portofino Hand wound 8 days power reserve.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy for Turkey Day. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who celebrates!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_watch (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DLB (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tourby. Handmade dial. Blued steel hands.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Jon - I thought your Monaco looked like a vintage model - I didn't realise it was new! Nice one enjoy 
Max


JonS1967 said:


> Thank you. I love your Seamaster too. Beautiful watch! I just got my Monaco brand new last week. Jomashop has a deal on the Monaco I couldn't pass up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> ...


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks gorgeous on leather 


WastedYears said:


> View attachment 10014626


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got to love a Classic Speedy 


JonS1967 said:


> Speedy for Turkey Day. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who celebrates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1









From yesterday - Seiko UFO









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beauty... 


bigclive2011 said:


> 372 on Gunny leather.
> 
> View attachment 10013658
> View attachment 10013666


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedy234 said:


> Thanks Jon - I thought your Monaco looked like a vintage model - I didn't realise it was new! Nice one enjoy
> Max


Thanks, Speedy234! It's probably the closest to the vintage models you can get. It has the Heuer (no Tag) branding and the crown on the left of the case like the originals.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Turkey Day. Wearing something with festive colors. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy turkey day everyone

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fifty bucks to upgrade the bezel on a seventy-dollar watch?

Totally worth it.





































I hope your holiday kicks more ass than Jean-Claude Van Damme.


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Happy Turkey Day. Wearing something with festive colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull watch.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> Fifty bucks to upgrade the bezel on a seventy-dollar watch?
> 
> Totally worth it.
> 
> ...


SO nice. Yes, worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 903 for Turkey Day


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thanksgiving!

NTH Näcken Vintage Black on #NATOstrap from @cincystrapworks










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Triplezero to practice for a tournament tomorrow. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Little turkey day Tudor

Have a great day to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Something slim and a little dressy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

More features then I'd need


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening wear


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pulsar PT3425X1


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thanksgiving fellas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303







​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very nice! Great strap too! Love the Panda dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! Great strap too! Love the Panda dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon Strap is from Giuliano

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1974 Seiko Speedtimer - still going strong


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303
> View attachment 10019050
> 
> ​


 love the stitching on the strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope everyone in USA had a nice THANKSGIVING .













in London was grey and dull. Today the sun is out. 
And I am having a lazy morning in bed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy "Black Friday" I am told.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving fellas
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That is nice. Need to track one of these down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> That is nice. Need to track one of these down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you There's one on Chronocentric without the Stellaris on the dial

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

i-Range IRW-M200



Mitch


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My love-affair with *BULOVA *continues...


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you There's one on Chronocentric without the Stellaris on the dial
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I can't seem to find it. Do you have a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> I can't seem to find it. Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go

FS: Heuer made Tradition Carrera, panda, Valjoux 7730 *PIC*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Here you go
> 
> FS: Heuer made Tradition Carrera, panda, Valjoux 7730 *PIC*


Thanks! Somehow, yours is better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 10021546
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










nice to see another Mido not much love on WUS for these beautiful timepieces

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Thanks! Somehow, yours is better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mine is rare as it has Stellaris on the dial unlike his. 
This 1 was a lucky thrift store find for
 $19.99 USD .........YEP you read right 20.00 bones

see it in the back hiding amongst all the junk


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks mine is rare as it has Stellaris on the dial unlike his.
> This 1 was a lucky thrift store find for
> $19.99 USD .........YEP you read right 20.00 bones
> 
> ...


So awesome! So exciting; the best kind of finds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pam176



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Looking good Jim

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mickey Mouse Friday!!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back to blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 88 tonight.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Can't seem to take off the Vostok this long weekend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Black Friday...


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Ceramic Titanium with a reverse GMT hand and Urushi Lacquer dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pepsi and pooch.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Looking good Jim


Thanks, William -- love that PAM shot, as well!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just went to put this away in my watch box so I can go work on the car and the lume caught my attention.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Pepsi and pooch.


love this picture. Really classy. Love the SKX too.
regards
G


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 today - waiting for an SKX009 to come in. I've gifted the last two I bought, but I think I may have to keep this one - every self respecting WIS needs an SKX!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still my favourite.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko for the night


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ending the day with this . . .


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



maxpowerman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Really loving the Tudors. Still looking for a vintage Oyster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love this picture. Really classy. Love the SKX too.
> regards
> G


Thanks! She is as sweet as she is beautiful.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








steinhart OVM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today my sweet 6309-7040


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Android Decoy AD 616

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hand wound Titoni - nice and simple for today


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ Seiko 5 Sports SNZG37*

My Faceted Electric Blue.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the airport about to board my flight to Hong Kong!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Modded Seiko SKX


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Vulcain on Jankoxxx shoes. Have a great weekend guys.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deep Black...nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex Oyster Precision. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Celebrating a big Ohio State win over Michigan with a beer and a Seiko

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP777, arrived yesterday as a birthday present to myself. Love love love it.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening attire.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Change of shoes for Benny Green


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Muhle glasshute Terrasport II !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Vintage Vulcain on Jankoxxx shoes. Have a great weekend guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Yet another beautiful piece from your impressive collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New YM2 came in today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Yet another beautiful piece from your impressive collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Jon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tanksndudes said:


> SRP777, arrived yesterday as a birthday present to myself. Love love love it.
> 
> View attachment 10033578


Congratulations  Lots to love
& Happy Birthday

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tanksndudes said:


> SRP777, arrived yesterday as a birthday present to myself. Love love love it.
> 
> View attachment 10033578


Congrats on the great watch! And happy birthday! I got mine on right now too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dreary day here.
Obscure diver



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading out to company Xmas party


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


> Heading out to company Xmas party


Pure class! What a gorgeous watch. Enjoy your holiday party.
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is my third watch today. Have a great night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L














​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> This is my third watch today. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dare I say, Stunning, AWSOME timepiece. 
I actually think you can wear this watch with anything at any occasion and still look pure class.
regards & best wishes 
G


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 2 days old and first Panerai, I'm a happy boy.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Paketa!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stevral (formerly Benarus) Moray 42mm bronze / black dart dial...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Scurfa Diver One at Football game enjoying the Rain

*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Dare I say, Stunning, AWSOME timepiece.
> I actually think you can wear this watch with anything at any occasion and still look pure class.
> regards & best wishes
> G


Thank you for your kind words! Much appreciated.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one to start the day.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steviecrawford_ (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Invicta Pro Diver with rubber band and Premier League in the background.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm lying a little. This is from a couple days ago, but I had to pull it from a gopro...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prim "HULK" cal.68.4 ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

for now,helping me w/ Honey-do's



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Schussnik said:


> My 2 days old and first Panerai, I'm a happy boy.


congratulations  Looks great on ya. Great choice too. 
Gotta  Pams

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

11/24:








Black Friday:








Yesterday:









Today:








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> This is my third watch today. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice way to start the day off Jon Absolutely stunning  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice way to start the day off Jon Absolutely stunning
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks for your kind words! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yard work today


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 10040578


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















To-do list for today:
1. Laundry - check
2. Grocery shopping - check
3. Put the Marathon GSAR on bracelet - check
4. Watch the Cleveland Browns lose - check

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> congratulations  Looks great on ya. Great choice too.
> Gotta  Pams
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you Sir.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Schussnik said:


> Thank you Sir.


Your welcome.I'm a Paneristi, be careful they are addicting to say the least. 
What's your 1st impressions.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



YellowBullet said:


>


magazine ad material shot there my friend.  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still rocking the Sunday Beater Del Mar Tru-Glo on a Maratec. GO CHIEFS. Sorry Denver


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SMPO with the cat waiting for the match to start

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bulova on blue dial and what it looks like people hour markers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Go Pats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another mid day switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New Camo Nato


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Your welcome.I'm a Paneristi, be careful they are addicting to say the least.
> What's your 1st impressions.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


First impressions are:

- Beautiful object
- My first titanium watch, amazed by how light it is
- Expected the "big thing" feeling on the wrist and actually not at all. It stays flat on the wrist thanks to the case design and the P.5000 movement, much more comfortable to wear than I expected.
- Large strap is comfortable wear, helps give a good balance to the watch on the wrist
- The lume is just magical

In short, I love it!


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










M186s


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am timing stuff.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Zimbe Turtle w/ ParaCause Paracord Bracelet for Parkinson's Awareness.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602














​


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seals automatic from kickstarter


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krygo (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favourite one


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Seem to have tied my 372 in a knot!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Frankenwatch I recently modded.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The honeymoon isn't over with this one . . .


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still on my wrist... yesterday's shot, B&W try.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"In our D3-System watches, the push-piece pins and crown shafts are mounted directly in a fine-finished case aperture, creating a perfect seal to the case.

In conventional designs, the push-piece pin and crown shaft are mounted in the case hole inside a tube insert. The required tube seal along with careless handling can also lead to loss of water resistance with this design.

The D3-System permits the crown and push-piece to be integrated in the case, providing reliable protection from lateral knocks and the penetration of dust or moisture."


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the grind...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Krygo said:


> My favourite one


Nice watch, Krygo.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full lume on olive drab Maratac one piece


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Stowa 1938


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


> "In our D3-System watches, the push-piece pins and crown shafts are mounted directly in a fine-finished case aperture, creating a perfect seal to the case.
> 
> In conventional designs, the push-piece pin and crown shaft are mounted in the case hole inside a tube insert. The required tube seal along with careless handling can also lead to loss of water resistance with this design.
> 
> The D3-System permits the crown and push-piece to be integrated in the case, providing reliable protection from lateral knocks and the penetration of dust or moisture."


Nice Mike she's a beauty!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko today...and this strap is on it's way!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Mannheim on Canvas.



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just came in today. Gifted the last two I had but I'm going to keep this one - I might even leave it on the tin foil bracelet, which is actually pretty comfy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nearly a week straight with this on the wrist. Might be a record for me. I'm usually a 2-3 watches per day guy.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An image from Saturday, but it's the same today. Chillaxin with some Scotch and a vintage Longines-Wittnauer on a rainy day.


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stormy here

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day off; in the mood for something different:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II to start the work week and holiday season.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








New in the mail today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 wiith new Super Engineer II bracelet








​


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Speedtimer 1974


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No words...just beautiful


runs with scissors said:


> View attachment 10052170
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very Very Nice..what reference is it please?


GregH- said:


> View attachment 10047626
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That will look awesome!... Good choice 


41Mets said:


> Damasko today...and this strap is on it's way!


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gward4 said:


> Stowa 1938


 realy really nice .. want one!! Love it


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HI


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"The SZ02 Movement was developed by Sinn on the basis of the Valjoux 7750 characterized by an off-center 60-minute counter

The Valjoux 7750, by contrast, only has a 30-minute chronometer counter. Stopped times are difficult to see on this standard caliber as the interim marks of the hour counter are very close to the hour indices. The SZ02 permits direct reading of the minutes right through from 0 to 60 minutes.

The SZ02 was launched in 2006, the year of the World Cup in Germany and has more than proved its worth since then, forming a reliable base for the perfect readability of the diving watch U1000 range."


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just snapped


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Can't get enough of this little World Timer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titanium Subby.


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beauty!

:-!



Speedy234 said:


> Vintage Speedtimer 1974


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedytuesday today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osiride906 (Nov 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I want it too


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's 5 o'clock some where right????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 Red today, stuck at the office for a couple more hours.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










For the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















The newest addition just arrived today. I had it on a NATO immediately but switched back to the rubber. It is hands down the midst comfortable rubber strap I've ever worn.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I posted about a sale on this watch at Ashford's and it made me want to wear my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434. Check out my link on the bargain thread.







​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^ What model Seiko is that? I like it!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> View attachment 10052170
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> 1680 Red today, stuck at the office for a couple more hours.


Simply gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old photo but relaxing at home this evening with this. Funny, the date is correct!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very Very Nice.. 


McPGA said:


> Just snapped


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you ... I enjoy wearing it a lot


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow...Just Wow! that is absolutely stunning.. very very envious. Enjoy 


McPGA said:


> Just snapped





JonS1967 said:


> Simply gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great day!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Accutron Anniversary '75


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jlc master









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Base logo.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Longines Lepine Heritage 180th Anniversary (56mm)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

103 a sa b


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1000b EZM6

SUG is a manufacturer of high-grade watch cases in Glashütte in Saxony. In 2001 SUG was the first, and to date the only, German watch case manufacturer to be awarded DIN EN ISO 9002 certification.

This standard requires exacting quality management based on the use of suitable test methods and full traceability of all procured materials.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived today - very happy with the watch.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 2nd custom dial and build


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Oris Artelier small second, pointer date. 42mm. -1second first day.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heard the production run may have ended on this "numbered" edition. Continuing to enjoy it today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Prodiver

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fastcasters said:


> Just arrived today - very happy with the watch.
> View attachment 10065474
> 
> View attachment 10065482


Which Deep Blue model is this? Did it come originally with the rubber strap? I'm looking at An ALPHA MARINE 500 T-100 TRITIUM that has a bracelet and prefer a rubber strap. I see that your rubber strap contours right to the case, thus wondering if you bought it that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedy234 said:


> Wow...Just Wow! that is absolutely stunning.. very very envious. Enjoy


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hump Day:sy::Turtle on Maddog Baseball Glove shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Zenith for a rainy day, the first in forty consecutive.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



piningforthefjords said:


> ^^^ What model Seiko is that? I like it!


Thanks, I hope I'm replying to the correct inquiry. It's a Seiko SKX007 with a Coffee Planet Ocean insert and Redneck bezel from One Second Closer.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three7two this evening, who says it won't fit under a cuff?


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Turtle on Red nato


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

60's Hamilton 600 Aqua-Date super compressor today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have come to the conclusion that hands make or break a watch.
At the very least they must end in a point!









I didn't realize it when I got this watch. I thought it was the dial.
But when I'm looking even at cheap Walmart watches I look for hands that stand out.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The window light hits your wrist while you sit at a stoplight and your remember why we love these little machines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



shaninNH said:


> View attachment 10066826


Just beautiful. Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Hump Day:sy::Turtle on Maddog Baseball Glove shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Love that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> Love that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today strong dive , Ch8 CUSN8 WR100 .


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changing the date and trying to decide...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I haven't worn this in a ***** age.









If it had a black dial with these hands or black hands it would be a fine watch. As it stands it's not the most easily read watch but I'm going to give it a ride anyhow.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn UX EZM2B

"The case back has a large movable piston with an o-ring seal, just as described in the patent. The piston allows the fluid to expand and contract to adjust internal fluid volume and equalize with outside pressure.

Pressure tightness of the movement to 500 bar (approximately 5,000m diving depth), of the case to 1200 bar (approximately 12,000m diving depth),certified by DNV GL"


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn the Bambino in awhile...


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old pic but this now


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Haven't worn the Bambino in awhile...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GregH- (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!!  Part 2 +++*

Just a couple of divers&#8230; Pacmans or Pacmen? :think:


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchapple said:


> View attachment 10064322
> View attachment 10064330
> View attachment 10064354


Wow! Wow! Wow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 November....

60's Tradition Stellaris

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Recraft, blue dial. 
I like to spend 150$ this way


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Lobster for dinner.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tatoskok


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day Two on the wrist and v. impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been on a vintage kick...


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started the day here
















Then switched to this when I saw my package from MILTAT showed up

















Whomever mentioned MILTAT on WUS is going to cost me a lot of money 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Alpinist - serious contender for a one watch collection (for me at least).


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> Seiko Alpinist - serious contender for a one watch collection (for me at least).
> 
> View attachment 10081714


Super nice! Love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seawolf


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christmas theme:-d


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Let's bring in the vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Off the bracelet and on some leather


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The most legible watch i currently own.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casual Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

856 b-uhr

"The ordering of hour hand and minute hand on the black dial follows historical specifications: during operations, minutes were the more important unit of time, and it was important to be able to read them quickly and accurately."


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay on strapsco bund for the walk to work.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Maratac Pilot on it's new ToxicNato olive.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen 8110 Bullhead Chrono


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman double 12:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a nice WE!!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Navy perlon for the Pepsi


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Home office Fridays.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Woke up with Armida..










...and on my way for the office with Davosa...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Aquatimer for Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titanium on DrunkenArt shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Re-Strap of my "Seidor Ranger Flag" ?



















My first attempt at notching a strap ?

I think I need to try it again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid-day switch to this . . .


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DA46 Black 









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Greg Stevens GSD -1A


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Juvenia Rare One









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Eightyseven Labomba for me today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131








​


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Mid-day switch to this . . .


I love this layout. It is so pleasing to see subdials occupying their own space, and not chewing away at other elements (in this case the 3 and 9 indices) on the dial.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Please excuse the strap // so many people have asked to wear this tonight - I had to put something more adjustable on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2 with the GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Moonlight Serenade


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got it yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_frodo (Nov 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Russian today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on this NATO for the first time in a while


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little edit update:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still loving this Bulova . . .


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








PO 2500 on Maratac zulu


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko Chronograph kind of day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Used, abused, but boy, what a fun watch!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko today


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reunited with an Armida A1-45mm.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Le Jour Flygraf


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching my alma mater beat up on Navy - go Owls!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn EZM3


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 556 in mocha, picked up from the factory this morning.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Amazing shots and timepieces folks!


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

free picture upload


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

[/url


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























New strap day!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Threeseventytwo on stock Ranger strap this evening


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

what a beauty !!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My afternoon/evening watch.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX-Cerakote









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Another one of my not so "Forum favourites"

At this point i need Tony20009 to quote some little known medieval philosopher who said in 1498,

"Not all men must wear the same watch"


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The only Rolex I'll ever own, most likely.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

The venerable SRP777. Feels great on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for the bus. Should be here soon 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magnification story..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Estoril 300 on toshi strap.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Amphibia on chains in the winter sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Holiday photo time... with a suit and this:










Have a good one guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abeer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

awesome!



Khoi Nguyen said:


> Holiday photo time... with a suit and this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Making some strap changes


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 856b-uhr Into the attic for Christmas decorations


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three7two again today


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar to end the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex Oyster Precision on a vintage Horween brown derby strap. Love this combination.


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put my '71 Speedy on a ToxicNato Bond:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Three7two again today


Simply gorgeous. Nice shot too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Simply gorgeous. Nice shot too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303














​


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The Scurfa Bell Diver 1  has been getting a lot of attention around here lately for good reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Poseidon Bronze


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Frederique Constant Classics Automatic FC-303MC4P6

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I know the date is wrong, but without a quick set date feature, I think I'll just wait until the power reserve runs out LOL


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The rain continues.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early 60's Wakmann









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko Samurai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 on this rainy Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Snowy day calls for flannel, vintage denim and Wenger military watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Festive Panerai.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning watch. RW Sinatra edition


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yet another great day to wear the Kingston:*


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWW Iconik 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Coffee time


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks to Black Friday sales.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_watch (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I hope everyone is having a great start to the week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed the beautiful Overseas today


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


This picture satisfies my OCD as care was taken to line up your shirt cuff seam stitching evenly to your blazer's cuff edge. Oh, and lovely PAM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> This picture satisfies my OCD as care was taken to line up your shirt cuff seam stitching evenly to your blazer's cuff edge. Oh, and lovely PAM.


OK -- that totally cracks me up...:-d :-! :-d


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










7750 powered 241195 with Countdown Bezel


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An early and happy tuesday to all.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Captain's Watch


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out and about with my Breitling today.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sixties Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jlc









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Citizen Wingman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am wearing my 7 1/2 year old Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Plain vanilla Timex.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Early Solix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today, the Montbrillant Datora -- Breitling's nod to the original 40's Chronomat...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Prodiver Blue LE


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three1Two on Ammo from Rob Montana.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale GMT with the missing lume pip...not that it bothers me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Scorpène with the best cheesesteak in Philly, care of the Thunderbird Restaurant and pizzeria.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Benrus dressy diver from my daughter for Christmas seven years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagman1000 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton khaki 42mm with ETA mvmt










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New *SEIKO *and carbon-fiber strap...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five2four today


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








For the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Five2four today


I love your Panerai collection! Keep showing them off because they are beautiful

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> I love your Panerai collection! Keep showing them off because they are beautiful
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



USMC0321 said:


> Please excuse the strap // so many people have asked to wear this tonight - I had to put something more adjustable on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of CAL GIORDANO creations if I am not mistaken. Even the box for this piece is amazing.
amazing crafmanship. 
Such a talented man. Enjoy. 
Best wishes 
G.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









BFK and a glass of Roark Chenin Blanc waiting for the pork loin to comeb out of the oven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



scalpel72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BMW E85?


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Actually changed to this before leaving the house.
Going to put a strap in place of the bracelet on the other Timex.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


All I want for Christmas and my Birthday etc. Is one of these!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

If I could only have one which do you prefer? Both is a possibility...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

This


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> BMW E85?


Yes sir 13 years old now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tourby on GasGasBones


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Star Classic for a quick trip to Phoenix.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Uhrmensch said:


> Sixties Chrono today
> Cheers


An incredibly beautiful watch! One of my all time favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a nice day...


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

very very nice


Everyworks said:


> This


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedy234 said:


> Have a nice day...


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



scalpel72 said:


> Yes sir 13 years old now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, my 12 year old one says hello! I just KNOW the damn roof is gonna fail any time now...


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> Nice, my 12 year old one says hello! I just KNOW the damn roof is gonna fail any time now...
> 
> View attachment 10127034


Mine did Just last week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



scalpel72 said:


> Mine did Just last week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Argh, what was the damage? I barely put the roof down now because of this.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> Argh, what was the damage? I barely put the roof down now because of this.


Haven't had the chance to get it fixed.

Hoping it's nothing big

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



scalpel72 said:


> Haven't had the chance to get it fixed.
> 
> Hoping it's nothing big
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both, I know my time is soon!


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

thank you 


JonS1967 said:


> Awesome watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sub today
Cheers


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Military .


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX on the leather. A different look that gives it a classiness, I think.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TimexQ today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn UX EZM2b on ToxicNATO


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> UX on the leather. A different look that gives it a classiness, I think.


Love the UX, but I gotta say, the U1 is my preference. Just something about it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Love the UX, but I gotta say, the U1 is my preference. Just something about it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I plan on picking up a U1 with the regular tegimented bezel.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Speedy234 said:


> very very nice


Thanks!


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cold in Chicago today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The little beater that could on a Le Mans nato


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A day that will live in infamy.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New band.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Terrascope


----------



## BCrumpley (Dec 4, 2016)

Rainy day...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The first Swiss Auto I ever purchased... Tissot PR100 Automatic










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on the wrist after hibernation:


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching a replay of the Gunners putting a big number on West Ham.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corvette Doug (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Pepsi today:*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Humpday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working vibes with the P-51










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with the lil baby boy today, outfitted with Clockwork Synergy shoes


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TradeKraft said:


> Terrascope


Very nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day! 38mm* Techne *_Merlin_...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PepsiDial said:


> View attachment 10130770
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Nice MOP !!


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same watch, different band, different day....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10127602


stunning watch.
regards 
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing the 1680 red for hump day, it's all down hill from here


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










CW Trident Pro on vintage suede. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko ProspeX today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Half of my BF/CM buys!

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Heritage 1973 ? panda dial today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New perlon, just in time for the holidays.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My Damasko DB4, #1 of 50, on a custom Bcatt strap out of the UK. This strap, finally, gives me the character of the watch that I was looking for.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I don't reckon I have to say what this is.....


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> My Damasko DB4, #1 of 50, on a custom Bcatt strap out of the UK. This strap, finally, gives me the character of the watch that I was looking for.


Rugged, clean and sophisticated in color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Rugged, clean and sophisticated in color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This guy makes incredible, affordable, unique straps.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsarms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My good old Speedy 3573.50 on a Craft and Tailored oxblood horween leather.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 on the incredibly flimsy yet oddly comfy bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favs...


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Continuing with the vintage watches this week.
Here is an early Smith's Empire. 1960's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's funny sometimes what fits the bill. I was shopping for a simple military Quartz beater when I found this Soki. I swapped out the band and wear it often To sub for my Wenger Swiss Military:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Felix today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eho (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Longines Heritage 1973  panda dial today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great style


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> Felix today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fun one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


Wow! That is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sagitar (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving this Monaco.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stührling Regatta Endeavor for the rest of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Best speedy I ever seen. Stunning
cheers.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


so,so, cool


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


AWSOME as usual 
cheers


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Best speedy I ever seen. Stunning
> cheers.


Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> so,so, cool


Thank you!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So darn nice.
A grail of mine.

:-!



JonS1967 said:


> Loving this Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino. Very kind of you.



Watchcollector21 said:


> AWSOME as usual
> cheers


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Now this.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> So darn nice.
> A grail of mine.
> 
> :-!


Thank you! It was a grail of mine too. They're pretty reasonable on Jomashop right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris for me today:


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*SEIKO* _SNZH__57 _on carbon-fiber...


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko Samurai on a Watch Gecko Bond NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice Seiko!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just switched over to today's new arrival...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3seven2 today on stock leather with my little sleepy office mate


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the Aquis with the highlighted chapter ring. Tried one on at an AD and it really made the dial pop. Wear it well, brother, and if you ever flip it...


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



craigmorin4555 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 hold the phone, I just noticed the day wheel. Which I've never seen before? Is this an Aquis?


----------



## balmo (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello from California US Watchseek! First time posting


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just arrived in the mail an hour and a half ago! Thank you Jez2112. Enjoy your Mansfield!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



erikclabaugh said:


> Oris for me today:


Great looking watch! Great photo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this tonight. Have a great evening!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening change


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> hold the phone, I just noticed the day wheel. Which I've never seen before? Is this an Aquis?


http://www.salonqp.com/updates/new_...es-the-great-barrier-reef-limited-edition-ii/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> hold the phone, I just noticed the day wheel. Which I've never seen before? Is this an Aquis?


It is a pretty unique day date complication with the chapterwheel day

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just sized my new Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445 and decided to wear it tonight and tomorrow.







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full week on wrist with this guy


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










96b251 Moonwatch (bracelet version is 96b258, they have different lug holes)


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one today


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 556 in mocha. Now if only Tapatalk would stop flipping the picture upside-down.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Mother (of pearl) Kentex Marineman










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1000 EZM6b


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Gave it new shoes.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ponto S Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bdherndon1 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Steinhart RED Nav B-Uhr*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yeah it's Friday:jump:

Anonimo D Date on Drew Canvas shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hitting some golf balls at the Club. It's really cold!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice relaxed Friday with my "Duo of Swallows"... The embroidered silk dial of this masterpiece is entirely hand-stitched based on a Classical Chinese painting...

Have a wonderful weekend friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Day two... I completely understand why some people love and others hate this watch. The value is incredible in terms of build quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Candide (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with an affordable today. It was laying around for a few months because I lost a spring bar. After new shoes and bar, I decided to take it out for a walk.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



monsieurxu said:


> Nice relaxed Friday with my "Duo of Swallows"... The embroidered silk dial of this masterpiece is entirely hand-stitched based on a Classical Chinese painting...
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend friends!
> 
> ...


Linen dial and sweater? Like a boss...oh yeah and the watch too. Let me borrow that


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dude just to let you know you are almost out of gas!

My OCD is killing me



anabuki said:


> View attachment 10149794


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oh GOD!! .. just noticed your car's every possible warning light is LIT



Ossamanity said:


> Dude just to let you know you are almost out of gas!
> 
> My OCD is killing me


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Modern arts. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Classic Sub to go with a grey sweater on the way out to do some holiday shopping.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Yeah it's Friday:jump:
> 
> Anonimo D Date on Drew Canvas shoes
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10146930


another fantastic piece. WOW.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Friday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> watchdaddy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's Friday:jump:
> ...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157 titanium










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 on bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Grand Seiko Sbgm001

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Fox143 said:


> Grand Seiko Sbgm001
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this watch, is it a good time keeper

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Mirabello1 said:


> Love this watch, is it a good time keeper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Within 2 secs daily. Buttery smooth winding and setting. GS is just such quality

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parking garage shot










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Fox143 said:


> Within 2 secs daily. Buttery smooth winding and setting. GS is just such quality
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice, I'm thinking about this one in white

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

picture host


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At practice


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trusty SKX009 ..


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my newest acquisition tonight - Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303















​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I wish I had the photography skills to adequately capture the level of finishing on this watch. This is a titanium case that has been hand polished using a rotating tin plate (partially it is also brushed on the top of the lugs) and it's not just that the finishing on the indices, movement and hands is also incredible.













.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> I wish I had the photography skills to adequately capture the level of finishing on this watch. This is a titanium case that has been hand polished using a rotating tin plate (partially it is also brushed on the top of the lugs) and it's not just that the finishing on the indices, movement and hands is also incredible.
> 
> View attachment 10154394
> View attachment 10154402
> .


 Looks good to me but I'm partial.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Summer... cicada, Sinn, and my son's samurai sword (try saying that three times really fast).

Found the cicada hanging out next to my son's outdoor collection of miscellaneous objects. The "sword" was entirely handmade by him out of a tree branch. The Sinn is mine.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Amazing dial that changes colour depending on the angle!!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...

Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow that's a handful to handle.
Glad to have you back. For sure you were missed.
Hope you're feeling better.



DMCBanshee said:


> I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...
> 
> Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stührling Winchester on Breka silicone strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 10157082
> 
> 
> Stührling Winchester on Breka silicone strap.
> ...


Oops, Breda strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heroic 18 watch


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Wow that's a handful to handle.
> Glad to have you back. For sure you were missed.
> Hope you're feeling better.


Thanks Brian! I appreciated your support ☺


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn this in a very long time. I forgot how gorgeous the PRC200 is.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boys' basketball practice was supposed to start at 10:30am.

This is madness.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I love this watch but it's up for sale as I seek the U1 in the same combo


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...
> 
> Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


Welcome back!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZ447J


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Oops, Breda strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











A little more detail on the Winchester. Really a beautifully finished case and interesting take on a classic "big crown" aviator's style watch. Using a "skeleton" dial and hands, they set the chapter ring on the interior of the face in a very nice blue waffled plate set on the blue-gray spoked digits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bought this today! Early Christmas gift. I am very happy so far!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry on canvas in the mountains. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...
> 
> Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


Nice to see you back Simon!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



piningforthefjords said:


> Summer... cicada, Sinn, and my son's samurai sword (try saying that three times really fast).
> 
> Found the cicada hanging out next to my son's outdoor collection of miscellaneous objects. The "sword" was entirely handmade by him out of a tree branch. The Sinn is mine.
> 
> View attachment 10155250


Honesty, is the best policy. Admit it, the sword is yours. We'll understand.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Nice to see you back Simon!


Thanks buddy ☺


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap changing ..


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Planet Ocean 8900. It's chunky and beautiful... like me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zero this evening.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been a good morning so far! OVM, Settlers of Catan and triathlon world championships.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer 2


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watch and flowers..


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for my *Tisell *_Pilot_...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pan Europ today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My titaniums....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Startimer went along for a hike with Z and pups. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Threeseventwo today, getting ready for the annual cookie making party next week with my daughter.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer went along for a hike with Z and pups.




Nice to see you back, Brice.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on Chinese Super Engineer bracelet







​


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for the missus to head out - have a great night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My vintage Casio 320 for the rest of the night.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

43mm 1969 Enicar, bezel almost ghosting around the edge.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBDX001 , hi


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...
> 
> Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


Hope all ok, nice to see you back Simon,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anonimo day, shopping for the festivities

























enjoy Sunday.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10155970
> View attachment 10155978
> 
> 
> Amazing dial that changes colour depending on the angle!!


Another fantastic piece. Have a good one.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry on canvas in the mountains.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing watches, amazing pictures Brice, 
cheers
G


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Speedmaster 3210.50


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> My vintage Casio 320 for the rest of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy snowy Sunday Morning. Still in bed. ?









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Hope all ok, nice to see you back Simon,
> G


Thanks G I appreciate!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16° out and need to put a new alternator on my son's Jeep. Naviforce to the rescue! (And a heated garage!)














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage


Bond, James Bond. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Bond, James Bond. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Love this submariner


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> KRSVINTAGE said:
> 
> 
> > My vintage Casio 320 for the rest of the night.
> ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm sure that Rolex makes a good watch. But $10k and up good?
Same could be said about many Swiss brands.
This thing was made in China. It may not continue running for a year.
But it motors along darn near perfectly.


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Headed to Ace Hardware


----------



## Tagman1000 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen chronograph









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Carl Brashear on DrunkArtStraps canvas for Sunday in the mountains and a trip to the local winery later of a little wine tasting. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Loving this new strap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Oris Carl Brashear on DrunkArtStraps canvas for Sunday in the mountains and a trip to the local winery later of a little wine tasting.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


That's one nice Oris! Looks like a nice getaway too! Have fun at the winery, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brice I don't think you could ask for a better combo. That strap is simply perfect for the Brashear.
I think that might be one of my all time favourites that you've owned.

So red or white wine?



Jeep99dad said:


> Oris Carl Brashear on DrunkArtStraps canvas for Sunday in the mountains and a trip to the local winery later of a little wine tasting.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Blue Orca today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The cold snap is over. It need not slide under a sleeve.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AMVOX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms today, two weeks until Christmas, have a great week ahead!


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My only watch I actively worry about scratching. I've got older and/or more expensive pieces. But this one hits my OCD nerve, somehow.


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









taken at the office!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mtheard said:


> View attachment 10172482
> 
> 
> taken at the office!


Awesome work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDB123 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxed watch for relaxed day...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Gear S3


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale today


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casablanca Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage monday


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another snowy day in the Capital.
This beater should be able to handle all the shovelling.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I went to bed feeling mighty poorly.
Woke up feeling not much over 50% better.
What better for this situation than Mickey?


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


>


That's beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> That's beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Casio Mudmaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not to fear! I have a Silver dial Casio MTD and a dark gray dial with white hands Walmart watch along as back up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope this is the first day of a good week for everyone.

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's terra canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



adamkov said:


> Vintage monday
> View attachment 10174626


Beautiful in it's simplicity


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Wearing a favorite cheapy today. Love that blue! Happy Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm today... I wish I can fly away from the office today... Got the "Mondays" ?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









This









Or









This?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sportsmatic Deluxe, March 1965


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Christmas came early this year:*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Super Ocean Heritage today...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Birthday to the Maestro, Frank Sinatra, 12/12/15-5/14/98. The best ever.


----------



## eho (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great looking watch!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Have to get this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BWC Valjoux 7733 reverse panda from 1969.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Told ya so.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Citizen


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



franco60 said:


> BWC Valjoux 7733 reverse panda from 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something new to me and VERY different.... Corum Bubble Lunar!









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There isn't a thing about the *Techne *_Merlin _that I don't like...


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Elgin Shockmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 to start the work week, it's going to be hard for me to stay focused the next two weeks.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late entry - mako on grey perlon


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CD3SQ5 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here is my contribution to this thread


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I couldn't get this out for yesterday, but here it is, a day late (don't kill me, please)

This is truly a beater - usually only wear it when mountain biking or golfing. So far it's held up and keeping time OK. Seiko 5


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today was rough. Ready to go home to my girls and switch to the fun Undone on a toxicnato. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

double post sorry


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I told you I told ya so..


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183








​


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

WOW!.... how cool is that....



Jeep99dad said:


> Today was rough. Ready to go home to my girls and switch to the fun Undone on a toxicnato.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale 1521 on a B&R Bands strap. Really works for me.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this one today













early start today,


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sirius today 
Cheers


----------



## ModMan (Dec 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry 1970 on a super engineer bracelet. Love this combo!






It is also St Lucy's Day here in Sweden, so have a good one and stay sharp!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Symphony playing.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Probably going to be a Timex Tuesday. I can't see worth nothing in the morning.
Indiglo will help.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have a thing for solar watches










Sent from space


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver on Art's brown canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Planet Ocean 8500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1 1000m SE. Just got it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Wunderbro said:


> Omega Planet Ocean 8500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I gift watch from a cruise on the French Rivera. A watch is always a good gift and will be fondly worn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 857UTC Lufthansa LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My dad's, but still, very nice watch.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Where did you get that NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got this one on Amazon. Search "HNS Graphic NATO." You can also see graphic NATOs on Cheapest nato straps or Wrist Candy Watch Club (personally no experience with those though).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 today. Stay warm!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My custom, first day at work.

The dial was designed by me with input from folks here and at WFWF. The ceramic bezel insert is also custom painted and interface fitted into the bezel.

Running an ETA 2824-2


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hercules today


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

About to take the stage for a panel discussion, Orient Star Classic has my back. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

luminox 8200 stainless w saphire crystal. bulletproof daily wearing watch. has not lost a minute in 3 years...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms from earlier this morning


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


> View attachment 10185562


Love this SBDX001. Awsome.
cheers.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hadn't worn in a few days after getting my new strap on the Damasko


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am suddenly in the mood to play roulette

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Timex and Filson for the win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this all wound up and set for tomorrow.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Looks like made for each other with leather NATO


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









For Wednesday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










MDV-501 Marlin


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Masterpiece Small Seconds


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

|> Beauty.



Jazzmaster said:


>


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here comes Santa Claus.....


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Solix today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DietersRover said:


> Vintage Solix today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning. 
Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on green Perlon. I need the extra color these days. 
HAGD 
B









Pic are misleading. Dial is not really true black but more a charcoal I guess. 
But can't seem to take a good pic this morning. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FYI. That's a manatee in the background!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










LaBomba this morning


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko "Age Of Discovery" Moon Phase Pocket Watch
Well, I can't wear it, but it is tucked in my Levis Pocket Watch Pocket.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*In the spirit of the season:*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on Bracelet


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived! Orient FFP01002B7.
























And with its cousin ...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jaquet Droz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis with new shoes
























it has my initials on it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Commander 300 on regimental NATO from big Zach attack at Cincy Strap Works.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kentex Marineman II green MOP freshly arrived!


















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> LaBomba this morning


that is an amazing piece, rugged & elegant at the same time. My favourite Panerai. Stunning.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Love this one Brian, especially with the mesh.
cheers
G


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Casio Mudmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Vamospues said:


> Just arrived! Orient FFP01002B7.
> 
> View attachment 10199066
> 
> ...


I like the day indicator on the Orient, never seen one like that that before.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> that is an amazing piece, rugged & elegant at the same time. My favourite Panerai. Stunning.
> cheers
> G


Thank you sir!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My a Scurfa BD1 on Art's charcoal canvas tonight. This watch is really nice, well made and I dig the grey dial. It's substantial but wears nice and flat

HAGE

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



dart1214 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I love this watch. Miss mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Grail piece...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



uktom84 said:


> I like the day indicator on the Orient, never seen one like that that before.


Thanks, actually that's what sealed it for me ... it added to the heavily-detailed yet very symmetrical look to the dial. Very happy with it.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Oris Aquis with new shoes
> View attachment 10199442
> View attachment 10199458
> View attachment 10199466
> ...


Where sis you get the strap from? Dying to get my aquis on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea Gull Chinese Military Watch


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Subject to change on a whim but considering this for tomorrow.
My other Eco Drive can stay running fine on my watch wall.
This one on the other hand can't stay happy on the wall.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



dart1214 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Does Alpina make an unattractive model? It doesn't appear that they do. Another gorgeous piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS GMT...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow that looks awesome Gino.
Great idea to have your initials added.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Oris Aquis with new shoes
> View attachment 10199442
> View attachment 10199458
> View attachment 10199466
> ...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


>


PADI Turtle !!!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Nice watch. Really different.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman Plaza Mayor


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 on this chilly day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Nice watch. Really different.


Thanks.


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice patina going on there.



Aggie88 said:


>


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading out and it's a bit frosty @ -15C so early swap time.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

-15c outside expecting snow squalls later in the day. Squale for now on this 11th day before Christmas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 66 42 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. 







.

Or this blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Oris 66 42 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful setup!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning meds...


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to work today...

Seiko SNZG13 Pilot Mod










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swapped the original NATO for Blancpain's sail cloth strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I did in fact wear the Eco Drive. But I brought this along today.









The bracelet is driving me BONKERS!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Every time I put the *ORIENT *_Mako USA _on, I am reminded of how much watch you can get for $200.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sticking with the Aquis today


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to me









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Sticking with the Aquis today
> View attachment 10211050
> View attachment 10211066


Where did you get that strap? I'm looking for a 10mm/24mm watch strap for a project.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The PADI on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight. Love this watch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Swapped the original NATO for Blancpain's sail cloth strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3seventwo on Simona's 1945 strap


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Oris Carl Brashear on sandblasted WW2 canvas. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What an awesome combo. Love it.



Relo60 said:


> -15c outside expecting snow squalls later in the day. Squale for now on this 11th day before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 10206466
> View attachment 10206482
> View attachment 10206514


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602















​


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> View attachment 10212482


Bad @&$!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP481


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My little Trintec Zulu-03, Cockpit Style. Not as big as the Tsovet SVT-AT76 (and my Trintec is an automatic, to boot) or as expensive as the Bell & Ross BR S, it's my little gift to myself to help me remember my time as an aviator on C-130s (I'm cross training soon).


I bought the optional leather band from them and I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










OBM - Ocean Black Military, custom Jellisub.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Flirting with the arctic circle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 856 b-uhr on Hirsch Performance


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cayman 3,000 meters


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The other Eco Drive....









Understated elegance!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Oris 65 42 but its OEM bracelet. I really like the watch, it's very versatile and fun for straps too. Could be a one-watch for me.

Cheers. P
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun is still my favorite and most comfortable/versatile watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tapping my top five sub-collection for a special day heading into vacation...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going vintage today...


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Friday special: 1962(ish) Omega Seamaster









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZE71J


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This was feeling neglected as I haven't worn it in a few months so Gigandet Speed Timer for Casual Friday!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWC 300m


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old a$$ Invicta in the mix












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Amphion Vintage on Cincy Strap Works NATO.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready for the weekend with this beauty in Midnight Blue. Still in love with my Celadon Imperial after all these years...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving this


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I started this Friday with the 1680 Red. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*My go-to:*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

That is really a remarkable piece! Thank you for sharing it!



monsieurxu said:


> One of my favourite watches on my wrist today, the Celadon Celestial with its hand-stitched embroidered silk dial, all ready for a lovely evening ahead...
> 
> Here's wishing all of you a splendid beginning to March!
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid afternoon change to the Champagne Antilles, just back from the photographer.


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

still can't take it off


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And this one for the pm.


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My kids got me this for my birthday this year and I am unveiling it for the Rogue One premiere:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DH on DAS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms for our annual cookie party.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008








​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









She's here! The Benrus company has an interesting history, perhaps more interesting than the company's current offerings.

Nowadays, they're more like a cheaper Filson, but I hope they become successful again.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I started this Friday with the 1680 Red. Have a great weekend everyone!


Very nice! I had the same idea today with the open 6. Cheers, Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SUN043 GMT 50th Anniversary Seiko


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Oris that looks almost dressy on this ostrich combat strap


















have a great Saturday


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OVM1.0


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...extreme oxidation.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Left









Right









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! I had the same idea today with the open 6. Cheers, Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very classy, don't see the black bezel GMT that often, love it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE! Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Black5 said:


> Left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watches but both seem a little large for your wrists, especially the first one.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Metlin said:


> Great watches but both seem a little large for your wrists, especially the first one.


Thanks.
I like them too. (The watches and my wrists)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP279. Morning white dial for a change to keep the spirits up against a forecast of snow and freezing rain later in the day.

Enjoy your Saturday. 8 1/2 more days till Christmas.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 ++ New Old Stock: Seiko SKX027*

New Old Stock: Seiko SKX027


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonesx24 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just to show how a big watch rides on a big wrist.
Doesn't hurt that it's an accurate quartz watch...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Mako XL keeping me company while I wait for my car to get serviced.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Very classy, don't see the black bezel GMT that often, love it.


Thank you kindly! I have a Pepsi bezel and switch it up occasionally. But I definitely prefer the black bezel. Have a great day!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10225186


Simply gorgeous! Some day I'll make a concerted effort to save for one. This is the only grail left on my list. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> DH on DAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this Dan Henry 1970 Brice! Only wish it came in 40mm...?

Reminds me of a Fortis Marine Master

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning .....Back to my Roots.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Playing around with filters in media manager...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> I love this Dan Henry 1970 Brice! Only wish it came in 40mm...
> 
> Reminds me of a Fortis Marine Master
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It IS very nice and well priced but large. I wish it was 42 for my taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid day switch. After 16 plus years of owning this watch I still love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303















​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Big but still very wearable and comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avengerpenguin (Dec 16, 2013)

taking the invicta hydromax out for breakfast


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T13 Quickster back on the bracelet...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Padi Turtle with ParaCause Paracord Bracelet - donation to the Wounded Warrior Project










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am driving a cute car ( GO-KART ) so I need a MACHO watch :-!.

Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday

Cheers Luciano


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Saying goodbye to blue as I head off to Chicago for a week with my U1.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.


Absolutely awesome, fantastic combo.
cheers
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutely awesome, fantastic combo.
> cheers
> G


Thank you sir!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing it. Had to change from nearly 10am to nearly 9am and changed the date too. Still hits 12 when the phone changes minutes after all day.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Breitling Galactic Chrono. Helping time the newborns feedings. And my wife thought this was a silly hobby. Look at when a fancy Chrono comes in handy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina chrono on horween NATO watching my watch account get bigger as the dolphins about to hit both parts of my reverse! Oh yeah! Maybe I should buy a piece with the dolphins blue in it as a thank you? Maybe a Bernie - beautiful pic from wus member robw1975.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pan 673 on rubber


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Suitcase, carry-ons, and watch ready to travel. This is my travel combo...U1 on the Sinn waterproof strap.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My GRAIL!

Keep posting it. I'll never get tired of seeing it. 



JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SRP288


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favorite Panerais I own









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out for coffee!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Figured since I paid so much for it and it's within a second of perfect I ought to wear it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C5 Malvern on brown perlon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Antilles










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jovani said:


>


 Really nice  reminds me of a vintage Seamaster... thanks for sharing


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sunday with the Alpinist SARB017










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing on a beautiful Sunday with a timeless classic&#8230; Have a marvelous festive week ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival! Couldn't resist!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!!  Part 2 +++*










Threeseventwo today, recouping after a fantastic Christmas party last night.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been in the airport for 7.5 hours and just now am I on a plane after flights switching around. I'll be happy to just get to Chicago.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm taking care of the grandkids tomorrow so I'm wearing my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph. I think that it can stand up to any abuse those active kids can throw at me.







​


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On my way to church


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I posted this in another location but thought what the heck, might as well show it here too.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> I've been in the airport for 7.5 hours and just now am I on a plane after flights switching around. I'll be happy to just get to Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the plus side, you're sporting a seriously sweet watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Camy for the 2nd straight day!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My before I sleep watch. 7 more days till Christmas.

Enjoy your Monday and take the day off or have a sick day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1969 oyster precision. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as last night.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dracula today.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Mezzly said:


> 1969 oyster precision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baby it's cold outside! At least by East Texas standards.
This watch with the adjusted bracelet will slide under the tightest sleeve!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My chronograph on its stock bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Счастливый понедельник!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









-11° F here today and my Molly girl is all snuggled in. Going with the vintage Casio "Arnie" today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 3 of the honeymoon. It's a keeper.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Sea Dragon today

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGW guys! Kalmar II


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday. 6 1/2 days till Christmas.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It's 48mm wide but wears amazingly well. They seemed to have a better understanding of proportions back then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuck in midday Traffic










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> One of my favorite Panerais I own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








On my way to an evening Christmas concert. Loving this new beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac Sea Dragon today
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


 Very cool! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok on DAS canvas


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Such a clean and sharp dial. Very classy.
I like how the hands and indices match.



Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac Sea Dragon today
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II to start the week and wrap some more gifts this evening.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keeping it simple for work


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac Sea Dragon today
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Beautiful.

I would love to see the dial when the hands are directly opposite each other (example 3:45, 9:15, 7:05 etc etc).


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I would love to see the dial when the hands are directly opposite each other (example 3:45, 9:15, 7:05 etc etc).





zed073 said:


> Such a clean and sharp dial. Very classy.
> I like how the hands and indices match.


Thanks guys. They did a great job with the beautiful sunburst grey dial, markers and great retro case. The touch of red is super cool too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Vostok on DAS canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome Vostok. Is it an SE model? I don't recall seeing this one. I must admit that I haven't been keeping up with the current SE releases in an attempt to keep me from buying more watches!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Handsome Vostok. Is it an SE model? I don't recall seeing this one. I must admit that I haven't been keeping up with the current SE releases in an attempt to keep me from buying more watches!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
Thank you. They did a good job with this one. It's indeed the SE. A bargain. U outta look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> Thank you. They did a good job with this one. It's indeed the SE. A bargain. U outta look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! I've already got three SEs! I'm telling you, Vostok's are very addictive. Enjoy yours. They're great tool watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussierob78 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picked up my 7005-8062 from the shop today after having it in for a new bezel and a polish. Picked up a new strap for it too



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SM300 Ceramic


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Need one of these in my collection sooo bad! Very nice example .. enjoy 


Spunwell said:


>


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Lol! I've already got three SEs! I'm telling you, Vostok's are very addictive. Enjoy yours. They're great tool watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have only one, not an SE but a 710 Scuba dude. I don't know much about it except that the Russian military is rumored to use them? I'll admit they're quirky and interesting but mine runs 40 seconds fast ? and the wobbly crown took me by surprise.

I mean I don't expect much. I only paid 60 bucks for it. I usually just wear it for a day but setting the date on it is a chore. Nevertheless, they look really nice and Jeep99dad's is awesome. Love cushion cases. Here's my 710 Scuba dude..










Swapped the bezel with a lumed pip.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MB today
Cheers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



masterClock said:


> On my way to an evening Christmas concert. Loving this new beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed! I just picked up the Black Bay Dark and will be posting its inaugural photo today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10256026


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Holidaying at the moment. GMT 16710 is a good time keeping companion.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
















An early Christmas present to myself! I love the look of the gray fabric strap against the black case. Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Couple of Enzo mods for consideration today...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been a while since I posted here's is what's on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have a matte dial version I'm working on.

This one I applied a finish polish and carnuba wax to the dial and the lume.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On my way to NYC.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest Addition To The Family. Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver.

Beautiful in person. And yes, I like the date window...


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JeanRichard Terrascope


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



solex said:


> I have a matte dial version I'm working on.
> 
> This one I applied a finish polish and carnuba wax to the dial and the lume.


Love that dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I put this on to get a pic for another thread.

















But the fact of the matter is that I'm wearing this for the same reason I wore the small Seiko yesterday. It goes under a sleeve very easy.

And it IS Timex Tuesday!


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SpeedyTuesday with the vintage 70's Speedmaster "Mark 4.5" c.1045 176.0012 on @wornandwound Model 2 Olive Horween leather watch strap










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gruppo Gamma Divemaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Monster on this cold Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got it back from the jeweler for a battery change look see. @soxman5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was ready to offload this SKX171, but I'm giving her one last chance to make me love her.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in! Windsor Jewelers really outdid themselves this time!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jah said:


> Just in! Windsor Jewelers really outdid themselves this time!


Beautiful watch AND crisply starched cuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New day, new dial









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just landed so I'm breaking her in. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First day with the Oak&Oscar Burnham, love this watch. Early surprise Christmas gift from a very kind and generous WIS friend Kyle O'Connor of the OC Watch Company who wanted to put a smile on my face during difficult times as we approach the Xmas holidays. Just incredible. I am so grateful for all friends' and watchfam's support and generosity: PMs, cards, emails, flowers, gofundme donations, gift for Ember's babies, thoughts and prayers... all the amazing support that makes all the difference on the "down" days.

Brice.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms for the last hump day before Christmas


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Quartz T91 PRS516 Chrono










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*






Spent all day with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Believe it or not.









The same watch!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









In rotation for the last few days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I finally put on my latest TJ Maxx find - my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 watch with a green dial. I kept it untouched for several days to determine how well it keeps time and I have gotten more and more attached to it. The lume is some of the strongest that I have in my collection. Overall, I feel that the watch is well-made. It has interesting details (like a brass-colored case back and a nicely signed crown) and the strap is very high quality. Here are some pictures.






































​


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old reliable


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Technically, I am not wearing it at the moment. But I just finished replacing the crystal and date disk (with an OEM Omega 1020-1580BL date disk). The watch is gorgeous, but the 1020 movement certainly could've been better. Too much plastic!!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> I finally put on my latest TJ Maxx find - my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 watch with a green dial. I kept it untouched for several days to determine how well it keeps time and I have gotten more and more attached to it. The lume is some of the strongest that I have in my collection. Overall, I feel that the watch is well-made. It has interesting details (like a brass-colored case back and a nicely signed crown) and the strap is very high quality. Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10262162
> ...


Very nice looking piece! So is this made by Shinola? TJ Maxx? Nice find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time"


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just having my first cup of coffee for the day.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



USMC0321 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which model is this? It's awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> I have only one, not an SE but a 710 Scuba dude. I don't know much about it except that the Russian military is rumored to use them? I'll admit they're quirky and interesting but mine runs 40 seconds fast  and the wobbly crown took me by surprise.
> 
> I mean I don't expect much. I only paid 60 bucks for it. I usually just wear it for a day but setting the date on it is a chore. Nevertheless, they look really nice and Jeep99dad's is awesome. Love cushion cases. Here's my 710 Scuba dude..
> 
> ...


True, they are a bit quirky but they are also quite fascinating. In house movements and an interesting history. The design methodology is fascinating too. The wobbly crown is an intentional design feature meant to insulate the movement from any shock that would arise from a direct hit on the crown. There are several other elegant design features behind these great watches.

Here are a few of mine. This is a rare 300M version from 1980 (USSR) that I'm wearing now (old pic though).








This one is a modern special limited edition commemorating the original Amphibian from 1967.








These two are modern SE models. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10256026


Love this Eterna. Such a quality manufacturer. Doesn't get much better than this beautiful dive watch. Enjoy it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> True, they are a bit quirky but they are also quite fascinating. In house movements and an interesting history. The design methodology is fascinating too. The wobbly crown is an intentional design feature meant to insulate the movement from any shock that would arise from a direct hit on the crown. There are several other elegant design features behind these great watches.
> 
> Here are a few of mine. This is a rare 300M version from 1980 (USSR) that I'm wearing now (old pic though).
> 
> ...


Very nice collection! Thanks for the input.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot seastar 1000


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

d22straps featured on the Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not quite as svelte as the Seiko or Timex but no too big.









I can't see the date or day. Maybe later in the daylight...


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a blue kind of day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am starting with the Oris65 42 blue dial on the OEM bracelet. Frosty start of the day here and so sweater in order though supposed to climb in the 50's later. 

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Doesn't last very long at all, but it does have lume.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decided on an early swap.




























Here is a lume shot.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Antilles



















We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am starting with the Oris65 42 blue dial on the OEM bracelet. Frosty start of the day here and so sweater in order though supposed to climb in the 50's later.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Lol 50's is our Winter here in California! The other day was 42...? I was gonna stay in lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Decided on an early swap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am starting with the Oris65 42 blue dial on the OEM bracelet. Frosty start of the day here and so sweater in order though supposed to climb in the 50's later.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


This is a really nice piece, looks great on as well. Keeper for you, B?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 to start the day. This is getting a lot more wrist time than either the Turtle or Monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^Love that Globemaster.

A little AT Golf love on the X-33 green kevlar strap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New marinemaster on toxic NATO... The hype is real, this watch is a beast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> This is a really nice piece, looks great on as well. Keeper for you, B?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I think it'll be my go to and build the collection around it. So nice and versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a balmy 34 degrees in Chicago today!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oh deary me.
Had a bit of time to spare.
Got these two for $45 even.









The Guess requires a battery. Both bracelets will fit me.
That's a good thing because I don't have money for straps....


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Avenger Seawolf


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For me, it's "Take a Morgan to Work Day!"

MWW Morgan Chronograph









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









From Sunday at the top of Pitton Mountain in St Lucia

The coolest part was being able to take my Submersible diving. While I certainly didn't test the depth rating it was super legible in pretty murky conditions on day one and simply beautiful in clear water.

I was only able to take her to a depth of 30 feet due to conditions.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Today's wrist wear

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five24 today, glad this one is over.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602
















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nailed it! Borealis Estoril 300... one hell of a watch for the money.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took this pic right after Thanksgiving . Wearing it tonight.


JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's nearly Christmas, so treated myself to a new custom made shoes for my Breitling superocean GMT.
Made by ZEPPELINCRAFT.






























happy Thursday 
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fantastic Gino. Incredibly nice watch. The new shoes fit perfectly.

I just picked up this Buccaneer locally.
Depending on how the light hits the dial it goes from silver to a gunmetal dark grey.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The spy life for me today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 today. Trying to muster up the energy to start pre Christmas cleaning...think I'll just sit here for another hour, 2 max.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 857 UTC for the last day in the office this year. I am so looking forward to the holidays....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NATO 300 on Borealis rubber


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









#wristwatchcheck #Certina DS-8 #moonphase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










squale 50


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi guys
The Cascais proto landed and first impressions of the watch are great. Really well made and beautiful finish. You'll appreciate the chamfers and drilled lugs 
I would love to handle the blue one too. Brown is cool and different, of course it isn't for everybody, but it comes in black, blue and white as well. 
Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Look at those teeth!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nothing says Chicago Giordano's deep dish pizza. Unfortunately they screwed it up and it was not worth the calories. Boo!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Papa Praesto. This was one was a true surprise. I am still getting used to the feel of the crown as it's being operated, but overall a beautiful and well constructed piece.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Underrated gem.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Arkotika (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The "Traveling Blumo" has landed and begins its US leg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three7two on the beautiful Di Stefano alchemist strap today. I have three of these and they are hands down the most comfortable best quality straps for Panerai I own.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite watch on leather for the first time since the OEM strap case off 
Love this combo for winter.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> Papa Praesto. This was one was a true surprise. I am still getting used to the feel of the crown as it's being operated, but overall a beautiful and well constructed piece.


great piece, used to have the original Praesto model. My dad has it now. Really nice, especially the blue.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Fantastic Gino. Incredibly nice watch. The new shoes fit perfectly.
> 
> I just picked up this Buccaneer locally.
> Depending on how the light hits the dial it goes from silver to a gunmetal dark grey.


Love that Helson, really awesome piece Brian. 
Thinking of getting a Helson Skindiver, but want to know what kind of quality Helson watches make. 
Cheers
G


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova 96b251


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 10205586
> 
> 
> View attachment 10205618
> ...


What is the reference number of this one ??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got a big wrist but I don't care!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Already set to Detroit time.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Already set to Detroit time.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling SuperAvenger II Diamondworks edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> great piece, used to have the original Praesto model. My dad has it now. Really nice, especially the blue.
> Cheers
> G


Thank you.


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1974 Speedtimer


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And mine says hi










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't decide today.






My little 6year old nephew said this one today


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice one 


mui.richard said:


> And mine says hi


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like a nice collection going on there 


hongkongtaipan said:


> Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445
> 
> View attachment 10282402
> 
> ​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Too funny....Before I scrolled down to see what you(nephew) picked
I had already picked the Borealis myself.

Your nephew has impeccable taste but then it didn't matter what
he choose because they're all beauties.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Can't decide today.
> View attachment 10284042
> 
> View attachment 10284066
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


Nice. How is the accuracy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Alex_TA said:


> Nice. How is the accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  Just +1 sec a week...

HUAWEI NXT-L29 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


The design of the is watch is nearly perfect

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday. Just 3 more days till Christmas.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It did not lose or gain any time overnight.
With different hands I think it would be near perfect.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'Tis the season..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Planet


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New shoes for the Hamilton Pan Europ..





































Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TOOOOOOOOOONA !!!!




















Sent from my HP Desktop using Common Cents.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

103 today. Have a great Christmas weekend everyone! Peace









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 6309 '85


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Having trouble deciding today
Damasko is the newest and changing straps last night made the other two feel new as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It seems that no matter where I go, even though I know I'll be disappointed, you just can't get a bagel anywhere in the Chicago area when you're from New Jersey. With that said, the choice to get a bagel sandwich rather than just getting cream cheese on it was a much better one. On my way to take my niece for a morning out to the mall! Have a great day, all!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I went with the O&O Burnham this morning. I like the size in this one, right thickness too. I am also a fan of the sandwich dial and orange hand  .

Have a great Friday. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just back from a little service and back on a blue Fluco (if memory serves) perforated Rallye strap. Happy holidays everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Enjoy your Friday.


Thank you Brian,

Apart from the Monaco that at is the coolest tag I ever seen.
cheers
G


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christmas vacation starts today!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10286730


Love this model! Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out for a bite this evening, so the evening change.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's 5 o'clock sumwhere!

Vacation mode with the Aquaracer 500m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I started the day with the eighty eight but I'll probably switch to something else this tonight. I'm very much looking forward to this evening when I'll present my brother in law (Navy SEAL) with the new Resco My family and I purchased for him.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Longines Conquest for me today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going stealth with the Gavox and Toxic.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster Professional. Still my favorite.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Combat Sub on BoR bracelet


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VC series 2










Man I wanna go home already! ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to this. May take it on our little family weekend getaway.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seebataillon on GasGasBones


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sarb033 waiting on oysters and a fish fry.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just don't feel like...









... removing this from my wrist!


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite banana ?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not now but earlier


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Army mode


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The SUN045P1 and SRP655J1


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> Christmas vacation starts today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to the Borealis Cascais proto after work. Cheers. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Filson!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Going stealth with the Gavox and Toxic.


That's super sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christmas is almost here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on Super Engineer bracelet







​


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Filson!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stole your patented shot! On another note, I see you with the PADI a ton, have you ever owned a MM300? This thing is finished unbelievablely well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> Stole your patented shot! On another note, I see you with the PADI a ton, have you ever owned a MM300? This thing is finished unbelievablely well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I owned two MM300. A nice watch. I found it too tall and top heavy for its size and really disliked the bracelet. But the case was phenomenal. 
The PADI is not finished that well. It's obvious it is a cheaper watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> View attachment 10275130
> View attachment 10275146
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the dial design especially in a lume shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.
> 
> View attachment 10276882


Does it?
How do you know?
Have licked it to see if it keeps you on ticking... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I went with the O&O Burnham this morning. I like the size in this one, right thickness too. I am also a fan of the sandwich dial and orange hand  .
> 
> Have a great Friday. B
> 
> ...


I am so jealous.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



txaggie9307 said:


> Stole your patented shot! On another note, I see you with the PADI a ton, have you ever owned a MM300? This thing is finished unbelievablely well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also think the bracelet sucks on the mm300 but natos are like butter with it....

I can't wait to get a Art Drunk olive strap for it in a few weeks! I have waited 14 weeks for his services!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















The presentation went great, wrist shots before the time was even set.


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Legend Diver with SII NH35A Movement, 316L Stainless Steel, solid links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

duplicate post. pls delete


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Preparing to celebrate Christmas with the Imperial Peacock&#8230; Have an awesome holiday ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> The presentation went great, wrist shots before the time was even set.


That Submercible is my favourite watch of all time. My one Grail is the bronzo.
stunning piece 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christmas Eve, going to do my rounds to all my cousins and friends, armed with panettone and Spumante. 
My lucky Breitling today. I will need it.













have a good one.
G


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doubling down today. 
Happy Christmas Eve everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Micro said:


> Love the dial design especially in a lume shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The 24 hour dial takes a little getting used to but is very cool! Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy Day Blues Solution


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Preparing all stuff for the Christmas eve, we receive the family. Have a good one guys!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've never changed more straps on a watch until I got this one. I think I've finally settled on my favorite. A custom vintage. Merry Christmas Eve to you all! May there be enough nog in your cup to deal with all the family!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working the late shift in my novelty Christmas tie. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is fast becoming my favorite!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Preparing all stuff for the Christmas eve, we receive the family. Have a good one guys!


Nice !! I've got my eye on this 1.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice !! I've got my eye on this 1.
> View attachment 10296210


Thanks. I really loves these H2O's!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah! This was an early present passed down to me from my amazing cousin. He got the 580 and gave me his 312. I haven't taken it off my wrist in 5 days!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Christmas Day on the other side of the globe. Have a Merry and a Happy one.

My first watch of several watches for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Preparing all stuff for the Christmas eve, we receive the family. Have a good one guys!


Merry Christmas  Simon ! Looks like you guys are having a white Christmas enjoy!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Merry Christmas  Simon ! Looks like you guys are having a white Christmas enjoy!!


Thanks my friend! Yes we have 12" of snow on the ground just in time for Christmas ??⛄ Have a great Christmas too ?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Happy Holidays. 22°C here.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to my "cleaning the house before family descends on Christmas" watch. Peace brothers ...and sisters!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope you all have a great Christmas Eve. 
Continuing with the Borealis Cascais prototype for now.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Merry Christmas Eve:
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wishing you all the happiest of holidays.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading out for the holiday. Couldn't get the reflection of the fence out of the picture 

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For Christmas Eve...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obscure diver the night b4 Christmas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Back on the bracelet this evening. Quick wrist shot before mixing a Christmas Eve candlelight service. Merry Christmas everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading home to New Jersey. Happy Chanukah, Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, and happy holidays to all!


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



masterClock said:


> Back on the bracelet this evening. Quick wrist shot before mixing a Christmas Eve candlelight service. Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

White Milgauss

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rocking my Lorenz


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OS Classic for family Christmas Eve dinner before taking the kids to see Elf the Musical.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Merry Christmas everyone...

I'm having a few people over...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Heading home to New Jersey. Happy Chanukah, Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, and happy holidays to all!


Merry Christmas Jay ! 

Cheers


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My third Victorinox in a row this week. This time it is my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434, because the red bezel always reminds me of Christmas. This was my first Victorinox and it is still one of my favorites.







​


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas and happy holidays all.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christmas strap on my favourite watch from my collection 









Sent from space


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No watch picture today. Because 
WANT TO WISH ALL A......MERRY CHRISTMAS......... and be safe







cheers
G


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk II with the new Strap, i like it.









Merry Christmas
Andi


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



HUAWEI NXT-L29 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marry Christmas and Chanukah 









Many presents from Santa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWC 300m


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to this beauty! Happy Holidays!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This for Christmas Day!


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko ProspeX


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas and happy holidays. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DTDiver said:


>


Wow! Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










75 degrees listening to ocean while the kids play w the new Santa toys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Happy Holidays!*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas!










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Yacht Club for Xmas morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tried to put on 2 others but just couldn't get my 312 to behave and lay in my box so it goes on my wrist for Christmas as well. Happy Xmas to all.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's a change to the 'my dad only sees me wearing one watch and I'm going to keep it that way' watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas! Wearing the SMP today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Threeseventwo today Merry Christmas!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas ALL










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Merry Christmas!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Merry Christmas ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas William we're having weather that's probably similar to yours, 70F and overcast.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas Jason yeah it's beautiful here today

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At work with my workhorse.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy holidays!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still Christmas for another 10 min


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Merry Christmas Jay !
> 
> Cheers


Thanks my friend! And to you as well. I hope you had a wonderful holiday!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones T2P426








*​


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP655 - such a gorgeous piece on a Monday morning.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope everyone's having a great Christmas!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Unseasonably warm Christmas here in Texas today (79 degrees) but good for an evening whisky and cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMP chrono divers


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus ocean diver


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Eone Bradley.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My Christmas gift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko for the first time in a week and a half









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

70 degrees here the day after Santa. Love it!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1 of my Seiko Velaturas


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I'm wearing this one today while watching these ones. All day Bond binge


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Squale 50atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


Love it! On my list if I ever find one for sale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Habu968 said:


> Love it! On my list if I ever find one for sale!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, this is one of three Perpetual's I have, all of which wear very nicely.


----------



## brightsky (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

zenith elite hw


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 Green Dial








​


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Going to have a Casio Monday


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jlc master comressor









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on Bronze today.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tsovet SMT-FW44. I'll make a better write up of first impressions later on.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parnis Big Pilot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest Addition To The Family. SARX015 on a Hirsch Paul Strap.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I always wear sport/dive/pilot style watches , so this one doesn't get much use. It's a Jean Marcel. I'll have to give it more wrist time in 2017!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning Tuesday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello old friend. We gotta get together more often


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








New battery ready to go !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After Christmas shopping and lunch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What model reference is this? It's wonderful


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Play time!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Apollon for me


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle back on the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just can't get enough of how the dial changes in different lighting and becomes like a completely different watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First Citizen, first time on the wrist. Needed something blue


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Love it. You have really good taste!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


>


Looks good on that strap!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Eric-B (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MRW210H-1AV









I would never ever get a shot of the second hand 
directly over the minute hand again if I tried!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work flow


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball EM2 Diver GMT. Perfect for the holiday season. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing the Blancpain 5015 to start the short work week.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Small Seconds on navy blue strap


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't sleep and can't take off my 312. Making some tea. Those 4 hr naps during the day really throw your sleep pattern off! On the correct thread now!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>

















MOON PHASE !!!!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gonna be wearing this when I head off to work.









Going to tote back up..thinking this needs a little love.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning piece!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

''Bathyscaphe''


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Serviced and buffed NOS Seiko GMT World Time 5T52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not my first watch but by far the one I've had the longest. Been beating the crap out of it since about 2006.

Headed in for some early morning PT and prep for upcoming trip.

















Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Love it. You have really good taste!


Thanks bud 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NoRoadtrippin said:


> Not my first watch but by far the one I've had the longest. Been beating the crap out of it since about 2006.
> 
> Headed in for some early morning PT and prep for upcoming trip.
> 
> ...


WRX?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First time on the wrist for this T-Race. I usually keep my watches pretty well babied, so I'm really glad to have a decent one that already has some battle scars.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My newest little WIS taking a mid-morning nap while I chill with the Breitling chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stattman (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The second watch I ever bought, and for some reason still one of my favs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Scorpène for a trip to DC.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I guess I lost my Sinn 103 to my wife. She does not want to return it to me. Well, finally she shows some interest in watches..and a good excuse for me to replace it.. ??










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started the day with the Borealis Cascais on a Horween whiskey DrunkArtStraps. The more I wear it the more I like it and the more the brown grows in me. 
Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SARB017 Alpinist









ToxicNATO w/ Seiko SS buckle

Sent from my E5823


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko db4


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil Sinatra. No reason other than wrist time and a change from sport and diver watches. At least for a few hours than back to a diver watch.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Galactic 41









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Navitimer :]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Tail & Buckle all in 1 shot _


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blakerad said:


> WRX?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Outback XT. Same turbo engine. Decent amount of work done to this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Engineer Master II Aviator (44mm version)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Double post.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great day all.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








*​


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seals Model A today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time2rd (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This guy!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sunny day in LA with the Oris 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pantor Sealion


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bttdtt (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mark xvi









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today it's the heritage black bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mrchan said:


> Today it's the heritage black bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow this calls to me more than the 14270 - the snowflake hands are great. Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cold frosty day. Little brighter with the Blue Squale on wrist today.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










For Thursday 12/29/2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Awfully accurate.
Rather pretty.
As long as there is daylight I can see it.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Such a comfortable bracelet on the Seahorse









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I bought this on a whim. It's from a new company called Klokers. It's a quartz movement with a very unique dial. The other unique aspect is how the case detaches from the strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday and this morning..


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damn I love the Bathyscape. The ceramic is something that I've been "seeking" for a while now.


WastedYears said:


> View attachment 10337330


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rocking the Broad Arrow Speedy on the Omega NATO today.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Christmas watch. A Seiko sportura chronograph.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ponto S on a Drew Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today new entry , Astronaut M8


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today, it's oft-neglected sibling of the 8926, the 8927. Hand of much-younger wife is just there because I'm a lucky [email protected][email protected]










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 42mm on bracelet to go back to the office today. Glad it's a 2-day week 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New to me. Latest addition to my affordable collection.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yup!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















JLC


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy vacation days so same as yesterday.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nacken Vintage Blue for the day.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNAF01. Luv this watch !!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived! I order extra straps and swapped out the bracelet for this Deep Blue NATO. I also purchased white, blue and black rubber straps from Deep Blue. You can say I went a little overboard!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKXA35

(Must get a wider Nato strap... And a better camera!)


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sarb 035 on rubber.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest arrival... Omega Speedmaster Date with beautiful blue multi-textured dial. Thanks SecondHandSwiss for the awesome deal!









Broke my pin punch trying to size the bracelet, so it's on a vintage leather strap... for now


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still on a Victorinox kick. With the green dial this time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sickoo said:


> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


 Sea horse !!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Another Moon Phase !!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251





























​


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A quick trip from Japan (Seiko) west to Russia - Vostok Amphibia blue Scuba dude


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



siranak said:


> Somehow this calls to me more than the 14270 - the snowflake hands are great. Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually was going to get the 14270. Already had the money for it, but when I saw this in 36mm with the smiley face "self-winding" word, I knew this was the one for me. Glad you like it thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I wore the 16710 today and was lucky enough to get off a little early to shoot some clays with my family. I'll miss everyone when they go home.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



T-hunter said:


>


So you liking it? Looks good on that strap by the way.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work mode


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251
> 
> View attachment 10342682
> 
> ...


I spy quite the collection there. Post some pics!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wanted to show that I actually will wear another watch beside my Pam. I love this watch. Beautiful GMT Certina on a horween NATO. 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Nacken Vintage Blue for the day.
> 
> View attachment 10339962
> View attachment 10339970


stunning piece, love it 
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Just arrived! I order extra straps and swapped out the bracelet for this Deep Blue NATO. I also purchased white, blue and black rubber straps from Deep Blue. You can say I went a little overboard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful watch, very very nice.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> Newest arrival... Omega Speedmaster Date with beautiful blue multi-textured dial. Thanks SecondHandSwiss for the awesome deal!
> 
> View attachment 10341154
> 
> ...


that is Awsome, love that combo even more than the bracelet.
stunning, enjoy 
cheers
G


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With a new strap, falling in love with this watch all over again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Yacht-Master Platinum dial ref 116622 (discontinued)*









dude, where's my yacht?


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> beautiful watch, very very nice.
> Cheers
> G


Thanks! I really fell for the combination of the white bezel and the dial. I have a couple more straps to try with it. I put the black rubber strap on last night and am liking it. The blue rubber is next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 10347346
View attachment 10347362


On my Xmas present a snake strap from Panatime!!

Thanks Santa!!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10347346
> View attachment 10347362
> 
> 
> ...


Link isn't working :-(


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Foggy day in London... Need a cheerful yellow watch - Citizen NY0040-25Y


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I spied this on *amazon* for 25 bucks and could not resist. The NATO is "black tie" by Cincy Strap Works.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> I spied this on *amazon* for 25 bucks and could not resist. The NATO is "black tie" by Cincy Strap Works.


I absolutely love that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> I absolutely love that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's very kind. I dig the retro look. All that's left to see about is toughness and longevity, and unfortunately, TIME will have to tell...


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 10348074


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Why are my pictures suddenly showing up as attachments?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another full day of driving, so comfort is key.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New addition,


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Des2471 said:


> Seiko SKXA35
> 
> (Must get a wider Nato strap... And a better camera!)


How about this one?










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ossamanity said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good idea! Thanks. Do you know where I can find that strap?

I see that you're in Iowa - I spent a very happy period of time studying and working in Iowa City in 1986! I'm hoping to be able to visit there again one day.

Cheers!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It is a silicon strap on sale just $7 free shipping!!

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/black-yellow-premium-silicone-watch-bands/

Oh nice! I live in Des Moines, Iowa and I have been to Iowa City a few times. Always enjoyed my stay over there.

Have a nice day!!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oh wow Awesome peice.

MUST RESIST....!!!

Where did you got this one and what is the exact model number ? Where can I get one ...

damn it why do I come here everyday...o|o|o|


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ossamanity said:


> It is a silicon strap on sale just $7 free shipping!!
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/black-yellow-premium-silicone-watch-bands/
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! I'll pick up that good strap. I hope you're having a good day in Iowa too!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Just arrived! I order extra straps and swapped out the bracelet for this Deep Blue NATO. I also purchased white, blue and black rubber straps from Deep Blue. You can say I went a little overboard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I forgot to quote you)

Oh wow Awesome peice.

MUST RESIST....!!!

Where did you got this one and what is the exact model number ? Where can I get one ...

damn it why do I come here everyday...o|o|o|

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue DayNight Recon








*Save**Save*​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## snakeinthegear (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the last TGIF of 2016, which started with a dentist visit this morning 









I've really bonded with this one and can't stay away from it too long. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just delivered 










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Des2471 said:


> Very good idea! Thanks. Do you know where I can find that strap?
> 
> I see that you're in Iowa - I spent a very happy period of time studying and working in Iowa City in 1986! I'm hoping to be able to visit there again one day.
> 
> Cheers!


 I do: https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/black-yellow-premium-silicone-watch-bands/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day for the Base 22


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Seiko 
6138-8020
Production: July, 1974



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## dsonyay (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









received this watch an hour ago.... first minutes on my wrist


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I'm wearing the Longines Conquest today. Happy Friday everyone! ✌

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ossamanity said:


> (I forgot to quote you)
> 
> Oh wow Awesome peice.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is a Deep Blue Juggernaut III. They made both quartz and automatic versions. This is an automatic. I bought it from a private seller on EBay. I believe Deep Blue is now up to the Juggernaut IV. Search Google and you may find one. There is also a Deep Blue forum you can check.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Thanks. This is a Deep Blue Juggernaut III. They made both quartz and automatic versions. This is an automatic. I bought it from a private seller on EBay. I believe Deep Blue is now up to the Juggernaut IV. Search Google and you may find one. There is also a Deep Blue forum you can check.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot bud. I'm new to this I thought buying a couple of the popular seiko skx will be all for me but how wrong I was.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A few more days off before school starts again!


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Lum-Tec Combat B Bronze.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 10352290


Gerlach on on a custom strap. Just brought some beaters with me over to the beach for the weekend.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My latest acquisition - Glycine Airman Base 22 GA:


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Site won't allow me to post pics, yet. But right now, a Certina DS Podium, black dial. 39mm case and about 46-47mm from lug to lug. Other daily wearer is a Tag Heuer WK1110 model.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


WOW, that's handsome!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling with a bacon,egg and fried onion sany ( sany= sandwich in London )
View attachment 10353306
View attachment 10353322
View attachment 10353338


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Pure class Brian, 
you have an amazing collection.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW that is the best zenith I ever seen. Absolutely stunning 
spory and classy at the same time. More pictures please.
cheers
G


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cpl said:


> Jaquet Droz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a rare beauty !


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

11pm and helping wife making home made ravioli for New Year's Day
View attachment 10353546
View attachment 10353554
View attachment 10353570


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW that is the best zenith I ever seen. Absolutely stunning
> spory and classy at the same time. More pictures please.
> cheers
> G


Thanks G. I'll post pictures tomorrow of its "little brother". For now, here are a couple more shots of the Type 20 GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwheatley (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've had the watch for 8 years and this new band for a few hours. Love the new look.

Happy new year everyone.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mwheatley said:


> I've had the watch for 8 years and this new band for a few hours. Love the new look.
> 
> Happy new year everyone.
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ossamanity said:


> Thanks a lot bud. I'm new to this I thought buying a couple of the popular seiko skx will be all for me but how wrong I was.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It's a curse loving watches, but a curse I'll take! Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parking lot light


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took the DAS blue canvas off the PADI and put it on the Pantor prototype. Great combo. 
HAGWE

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The very definition of affordability


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Thanks G. I'll post pictures tomorrow of its "little brother". For now, here are a couple more shots of the Type 20 GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even that star on the buckle is so cool.
looking at those beautiful pictures........ Now you have made my day. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work flow - vintage 1973 Bulova
]


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> even that star on the buckle is so cool.
> looking at those beautiful pictures........ Now you have made my day.
> Cheers
> G


Saved the best for last!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Took the DAS blue canvas off the PADI and put it on the Pantor prototype. Great combo.
> HAGWE
> 
> B
> ...


That combo looks great! I really like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino.
Your photos are coming up as attachments and are invalid. 

But I'll bet the pasta is looking mighty good.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Pure class Brian,
> you have an amazing collection.
> Cheers
> G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Thanks Gino.
> Your photos are coming up as attachments and are invalid.
> 
> But I'll bet the pasta is looking mighty good.


going to try to post again


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 10355114
View attachment 10355122

New Year's Day lunch


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Earlier today


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

We are going out of town to attend a special New Year's Eve party so I am taking only one watch along. I bought my Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 the middle of October and set it to the atomic clock on the Internet. Since then I have not touched it and it is still accurate to the second according to the atomic clock. This watch is a serious chunk of stainless steel but it is by far the most accurate watch I own. And I bought it for $153.84!










​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2 more beauties Gino and the sany looks very tasty.
I knew the pasta would look good.



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 10355162
> View attachment 10355186
> 
> Earlier today
> ...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope the photo comes out and not as an attachment.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New arrival, 1963


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mrchan said:


> I actually was going to get the 14270. Already had the money for it, but when I saw this in 36mm with the smiley face "self-winding" word, I knew this was the one for me. Glad you like it thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like it so much, I went and got involved in the action!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wearing my final watch purchase of 2016. Just received this little beauty a few days ago. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



siranak said:


> Like it so much, I went and got involved in the action!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you buy it? Very nice! Good choice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Oysterdate with Roman Dial


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last day of work









Sent from space


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Have a great year ahead everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mrchan said:


> When did you buy it? Very nice! Good choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today - just in before 2017!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



siranak said:


> Today - just in before 2017!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good man, hope my post managed to help you make that decision, which was the right one to make!  happy New year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1968...

M8.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








. "Little brother" of my Zenith Type 20 GMT. The case is 4mm smaller than the GMT's 48mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> . "Little brother" of my Zenith Type 20 GMT. The case is 4mm smaller than the GMT's 48mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is even more beautiful, and perfect size. 
Still smiling.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Setting up for New Years Eve



















HAPPY NEW YEAR to all
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I start the last day of 2016 with Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 10360474


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 World Time SRP687. New Years Around The World !!! *********Note the Ghost Globe on the dial*********


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> this is even more beautiful, and perfect size.
> Still smiling.
> G


Thanks G! The blue dial on this one is fantastic! Have a Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Go to for today: I have to "cock" the alert aircraft. Decided to wear the Marathon / Benrus. Bonus points for being my only hand wound.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started the day with this and the AD hasn't rung to give me any cause to change it so I guess I'll see 2016 out in it.


----------



## Stjones (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Morning coffee


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On way to the office for End-of-the-year Fiscals & some Administrative tasks for NYE.



Nomos & Montblanc helping me out.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love how the Shadows give you a sense of the depth of the dial










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

upload image online


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Keeping the German trend going

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> On way to the office for End-of-the-year Fiscals & some Administrative tasks for NYE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you there, I got my eoty stuff done yesterday.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy New Year Everyone.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

:https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161231/786fc94ba3c97ac197330cf4349714bb.jpg
Skx007j... Fitting way to end the year!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> On way to the office for End-of-the-year Fiscals & some Administrative tasks for NYE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap makes the watch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Happy new year from the German North Sea










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> That strap makes the watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I agree just got it from Hodinkee

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swap time.
Sticking with divers all day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


> New arrival, 1963


Excellent! Congrats on this new beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy New Year's Eve. 
I am wearing the new Mercer pilot inspired Airfoil. I like this one a lot, the clean symmetrical dial with raised lumed chapter ring, raised SS numerals, the fun hands and touch of red, the matching date wheel, Swiss movement with custom rotor and hardened to 1200 Vickers case! The 40mm case works great for me. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Happy New Year's Eve.
> I am wearing the new Mercer pilot inspired Airfoil. I like this one a lot, the clean symmetrical dial with raised lumed chapter ring, raised SS numerals, the fun hands and touch of red, the matching date wheel, Swiss movement with custom rotor and hardened to 1200 Vickers case! The 40mm case works great for me.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Whoa. That is a beaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gward4 said:


>


That's such a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II today, happy New Year's Eve everyone


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been wearing this much of the day. Contemplating what to wear tonight to usher in the New Year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Trusty sea urchin with baby finger prints all over it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy New Year, everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogichidaa14 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shinola Rambler with orange nato


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Whoa. That is a beaut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah cool watch

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ushering in the New Year with my 1981 GMT. Happy New Year!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a Great and Happy New Year


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#OmegaSMP


----------



## bttdtt (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy new year! 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy new Year guys! Enjoy the 2017!!

Same as yesterday afternoon. Ocean7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1 of my Seiko SNZ Heavy Metal Tunas


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a stunning piece! Very, very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blakerad said:


> Sarb 035 on rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which strap is that? I'm looking for a notched one for a Seiko I have.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> Which strap is that? I'm looking for a notched one for a Seiko I have.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's a bonetto centurinni that I customized to fit. I was trying to go for this look with Rolex 116200 white stick dial 36mm on everest strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just a garden variety Timex Expedition.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 2017.

My new for Christmas watch. A Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> This is a stunning piece! Very, very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Happy New Year dear friends!!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy New Year!

Going with an old vintage Hamilton Super Compressor to start the new year.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here's to 2017 being full of what we need most. Time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Sinn 903 St B E


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Happy New Year to all at WUS! I really like Tisell watches and am lucky to have one of Mr Oh's Tisell Tourbillons. I am fortunate that a friend bought this for me in Korea, as Mr Oh will not ship it internationally due to a fragile movement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TheEscapist said:


>


That's super sexy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

O&O Burnham is so hot



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching the NHL Centennial Classic


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







First gen OM


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tradition Stellaris










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breaking in a new leather deployant on my Citizen BK3830 today.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy new year everyone. Wish you all a fantastic year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot while preparing for New Years Day lunch


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy new year!!!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched from church wear to work wear (one of the benefits of being an affordable watch guy is the ease to switch)


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 st sa on a nato


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helgray Silverstone Green on LUX Italian leather rally strap







​


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Seiko SUN021


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy New Year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monday blues









Sent from space


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going to feed the hens with the doggy


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue ray Monday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZE87 
Fresh pics, wrong date !!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Nice to pull this beauty back out.
STOWA Fleiger LE Blue Dial.

Happy New Year everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying on some new straps, this one ended up working well:


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last day of vacation.


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today New Years Jan 2nd - Its Pam Day


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpnach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Estoril 300



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving it. Want the tegimented bezel as well.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A homemade watch. 
I am still waiting for my snowflake hands to arrive. It is taking too long from China. I should have ordered from Singapore!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

50's Clebar Big Eye Chrono










& back to wearing real pants since my surgery



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lew and Huey Orthos Commander 300 WUS LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue column-wheel chrono movement today.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stattman (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SARG005

Hard to get a nice shot of this beautiful dial with it being so freakin' cloudy and ugly out today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Tradition Stellaris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want !! 
What a find that was

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



masterClock said:


> Nice to pull this beauty back out.
> STOWA Fleiger LE Blue Dial.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> ...


I want that blue dial so bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Want !!
> What a find that was
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Welcome to borrow it anytime Brice

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It was the cool beast at office today b-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MrThompson said:


> Borealis Estoril 300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this piece, I have one without the date, 
your strap combo is Awsome.
cheers
G


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sgt.brimer said:


> Lew and Huey Orthos Commander 300 WUS LE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


another beautiful watch, love it.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> 50's Clebar Big Eye Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another stunning piece William, amazing collection.
saluting you from London
G


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The lume on Seiko SUN023 as it fades slowly into complete darkness.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vintage76 said:


> View attachment 10387402
> 
> 
> It was the cool beast at office today b-)


 TUNA !!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> another stunning piece William, amazing collection.
> saluting you from London
> G


Thanks G 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale Tropic GMT for me today. 
#DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

how is da lume?



Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alxbly (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> how is da lume?


Top notch. Hard to beat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















The Marathon / Benrus at work hiking out to Portage Glacier.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing by the fire to wind down the evening. Back to work tomorrow ?



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A splash of color today - inexpensive but tasteful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 3 in the rain


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Mercer to go back to work, at least it's a short week 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grandfathers old watch. Yes he was at Dunkirk (although this watch was not)! Not sure what make this watch is, but you dont see watches like this very often. Kind of the ugly duckling of my collection, but I love it.
























Note: even after 40 years of service they still got his name wrong. It was Duncan Alec (Not Alex / Alexander) Campbell.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Skx for back to work









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blakerad said:


> What watch is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Parnis Big Pilot. I received it for Christmas. I love it. Hand wind mechanical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil Don Giovanni. This didn't get a lot of wrist time in 2016, so I decided to start the first day back to work in 2017 with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> The Mercer to go back to work, at least it's a short week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very cool, it has an amazing elegance about it. 
Love it Brice.
cheers 
G


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Parnis Big Pilot. I received it for Christmas. I love it. Hand wind mechanical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. Seagull movement with see thru case back. I have the same one. Looks great and keeps great time. I have mine in a bond nato... Good price point too doesn't hurt.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Perseverence said:


> View attachment 10389186
> View attachment 10389210
> 
> 
> The Marathon / Benrus at work hiking out to Portage Glacier.


like the watch but love your pics
regards
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cleaning out the garage, so my faithful friend The Seiko Atlas keeping me company.


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New blue RubberB came in for the Deepsea. I love the color.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blakerad said:


> That's what I thought. Seagull movement with see thru case back. I have the same one. Looks great and keeps great time. I have mine in a bond nato... Good price point too doesn't hurt.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes. I'm very happy with how accurate is is so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX009


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

back to work


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Cleaning out the garage, so my faithful friend The Seiko Atlas keeping me company.
> View attachment 10393018
> View attachment 10393034
> View attachment 10393090


Haha as I read your post I thought you were gonna say that you found d that watch as you were cleaning out the garage ? I was thinking I gotta clean out mine to find a treasure lol...then I read your post lol. Sorry I'm on muscle relaxants (got me loopy) for throwing out my back yesterday thinking I'm a mechanic ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Replaced my Oris Aquis 43 with a (very hard to find) 40. The 43, with its short lugs, fit my 6.5 inch great but the 40 is perfection.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My awful shiny even in the dark Radiomir





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Seiko SKA369 aka BFK Pepsi, simple and inexpensive, yet such an impressive TimePiece.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a crappy, rainy day.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ScopinBill said:


> Replaced my Oris Aquis 43 with a (very hard to find) 40. The 43, with it's short lugs, fit my 6.5 inch great but the 40 is perfection.
> 
> View attachment 10395794


What a gorgeous watch! Love the silver dial!

I am thinking of a third oris (currently have a chronoris and just bought a F1) and the Aquis is on my radar but I too have a "humble" 6.5" wrist and thought 43mm may have been too big and the 36mm perhaps a tad too small. A 40mm would be awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont U2/T










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I strapped this on today and my wrist felt like it was going commando because it's so light!
hebergeur dimage


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms again today


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*New band for 2017:*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fewsome Automatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> Haha as I read your post I thought you were gonna say that you found d that watch as you were cleaning out the garage  I was thinking I gotta clean out mine to find a treasure lol...then I read your post lol. Sorry I'm on muscle relaxants (got me loopy) for throwing out my back yesterday thinking I'm a mechanic 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


hi Joepac,
since I sold my treasure (car) from the garage 4 months back........LOL....the wife keeps dumping all her old ****e in there. Reason for clearing.... 
Sorry to hear about your back, It happened to me last year..very painful. Doctor said take lots of pain killers and carry on as normal. I thought he was mad. But it worked. Hope you get better soon.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


>


My favourite Rolex... Look at that Lume. Stunning watch. 
Cheers
G


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Man I love these Mudmasters.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Streetmatic white dial on Art's first weathered canvas strap for the evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mthtitan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous. Really nice, man.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> What a gorgeous watch! Love the silver dial!
> 
> I am thinking of a third oris (currently have a chronoris and just bought a F1) and the Aquis is on my radar but I too have a "humble" 6.5" wrist and thought 43mm may have been too big and the 36mm perhaps a tad too small. A 40mm would be awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah, the 40mm Aquis is definitely the "sweet spot" watch for us slim-wristed guys. Having said that, the 43mm Aquis wore smaller than most of my more traditionally shaped 40mm watches because of the kettle shaped case and short lugs. Plenty of good deals to be had on used 43s... might be worth picking one up to see how it works for you.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Streetmatic white dial on Art's first weathered canvas strap for the evening.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Extra clean dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Without a doubt my favourite Rolex.
Doesn't get any better.



hun23 said:


>


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> What a gorgeous watch! Love the silver dial!
> 
> I am thinking of a third oris (currently have a chronoris and just bought a F1) and the Aquis is on my radar but I too have a "humble" 6.5" wrist and thought 43mm may have been too big and the 36mm perhaps a tad too small. A 40mm would be awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Man, if you stormed into Oris' board room and yelled, "I think the Aquis is the best damn Oris ever made!", they'd just look at you like Mr. Obvious walked in with his pants down.

The Aquis will go down as one of the best models brought to market by a Swiss brand in the first half of the 21st century. It was a brilliant creation. Definitely buy one if the styling intrigues you.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work flow with the Bulova Military


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> Gorgeous. Really nice, man.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Extra clean dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Love the clean dial and beautiful raised markers and numerals. Those and the steep incline of the chapter ring give it depth too. The case profile is cool with a nice curve down of the lugs it wears great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mthtitan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just went and bought one for my father-in-law!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Abyss tonight









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stayed home from work today. Threw out my back trying to work on my car (headlight issue but had to remove the bumper to do it) which from history I know is not good for my old back ?

Doxa California kept me company all day along with pain meds and muscle relaxants ?

I put it on a Kevlar look rubber strap from the watch boys. I think this look is better than the stock croco texture leather.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> Abyss tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This dial looks familiar!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orange Wednesday


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> Man, if you stormed into Oris' board room and yelled, "I think the Aquis is the best damn Oris ever made!", they'd just look at you like Mr. Obvious walked in with his pants down.
> 
> The Aquis will go down as one of the best models brought to market by a Swiss brand in the first half of the 21st century. It was a brilliant creation. Definitely buy one if the styling intrigues you.


love Oris aquis, TT1 diver, And many more, I have 3 in my collection and they are all keepers. 
So robust. the TT1 used to go mountain bike racing with me a few years back, the amount of tumbles and falls it took and still looks new, never missed a beat. Used to have on rubber then.













Cheers
G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Perrelet Seacraft Chrono

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



joepac said:


> This dial looks familiar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great catch! What is that?

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Weltzeit on Diaboliq


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heuer Monaco.








Although this is one of my all-time favorite watches, it didn't get a lot of wrist time during 2016. I'm going to make up for that during 2017!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking a well deserved break with my Oris TT1


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



notional said:


> That's a great catch! What is that?
> 
> Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


Rousseau Motif. It's an Ingenieur homage.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My NTM Few Automatic Diver.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









BBN Classic on brown Crown & Buckle strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can anyone guess where I'm at?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like you need a top up Gino.
Love the Oris.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Taking a well deserved break with my Oris TT1
> View attachment 10404178


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









On the original bracelet and off the winder all this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Patiently waiting for doc appointment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Omega sm300 back on 1171 bracelet first time in a long while

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SARX035


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Fox143 said:


> Omega sm300 back on 1171 bracelet first time in a long while
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


that is one awsome watch, one of my favourite of all time, I even purchased the Borealis Estoril 300 because it's very very close to that beautiful piece.
enjoy
cheers. 
G


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sgt.brimer said:


> Lew and Huey Orthos Commander 300 WUS LE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like an Omega 300

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Helberg CH6


Love the Helberg Simon, 
You guys from Canada get some serious snow....... Love the pics in the snow. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi guys
I wearing the Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Have a good day. Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Love the Helberg Simon,
> You guys from Canada get some serious snow....... Love the pics in the snow.
> Cheers
> G


Thanks G! Right we have a good 24" of snow on the ground. Kids and doggy love all this snow ⛄❄


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos for today.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Gino I loved the snow when I was young but now
I've grown to have no love for it at all.
*









*This was this afternoon after cleaning up last nights storm.
*









*I went inside had a shower and came out to this.
*









*It was beautiful this morning after the storm.
*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I like that Armida a lot. One of the first bronze pieces I ever saw and I really like the chunky aesthetic to it.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reef Ranger on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MKII Hawkinge on Strapcode mesh


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> I just went and bought one for my father-in-law!


Awesome! He's going to enjoy this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mthtitan said:


> Awesome! He's going to enjoy this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's retired Navy and loves gemology. I figure a brass diving watch with an MOP dial will fit right in. I just hope it's "manly enough". I'm serious, too. He's a tough old guy.


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> He's retired Navy and loves gemology. I figure a brass diving watch with an MOP dial will fit right in. I just hope it's "manly enough". I'm serious, too. He's a tough old guy.


Haha, I'm pretty sure he'll appreciate it, sounds like this one will fit right in and it's big enough to be manly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This beauty.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Threeseventwo today


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale Tropic GMT for me today! 
#DailyWristCheck on Instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier today...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'75 Bulova Caravelle - for being 40+ years old, it is one of my cleanest pieces.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


 Mt Fugi !!!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Mt Fugi !!!
> 
> View attachment 10410570


Thought for sure you'd call it Mt. Fuggitaboudit! 

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First arrival for 2017, Melbourne Watch Company's Flinders. Been eyeing this watch for a year now until now.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kept the Doxa California on today for day two of nursing my back. Feels better but still tight like drum ?. Saw the Doc. Will try to go back to work tomorrow.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in today: Omega Seamaster Master 300 Co-Axial. In love with this so far (crappy iPhone pic).


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303















​


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my first Citizens and still one of my favorites.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



v1triol said:


> SARX035


Isn't that a sarb 033?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally got one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Cold frosty day. Little brighter with the Blue Squale on wrist today.
> View attachment 10336586
> View attachment 10336594


Nice watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

En route to the office, Oris 65 Divers rides the Northern Line


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blakerad said:


> Isn't that a sarb 033?


SARB033 has 23 Jewels on the dial below Automatic. Also it's about 38mm vs the 41mm of the SARX035.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day two with the new one.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore this the latter part of yesterday and to bed.
When I suit up in a few minutes I'll choose something else.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Pantor with its incredible bracelet

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seawolf


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cold this morning - Sinn 856 b-uhr


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trident on bracelet


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Humph. It was about 5 seconds fast after a week or two.
Set it according to my phone and GPS which agree.









Don't have a backup for it either. Maybe I'll get a chance to visit the Time Factory but that's not how the smart money bets.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The extremely rare *ORIENT *_Mako_...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BWC (Butte Watch Co) Valjoux 7733 from '69. Pristine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swap to the Wenger wearing Helmut shoes.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this one. |>

Hope to make it my next Seiko.
As the saying goes, I'll kill 2 birds with one stone.
First GMT & first kinetic.



MuckyMark said:


>


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dbeny (Dec 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2 owning the Seamaster 300 co-axial. It definitely needs to get to the beach soon!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back at work and Day 3 with this bad boy










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean7 LM-1 Cold Carbon









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

serious work day and some purple rain going on this morning too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This could be my one watch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing another of my Brera watches today - Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303
















​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> This could be my one watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is gorgeous. Hits my "vintage vibe".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



AndyGarton said:


> New watch day!


That is a thing of beauty sir! If (and most likely when) I get another Nomos it will be a lambda white gold and blue hands. Very nice


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Eightyseven today, getting ready for a potential winter storm ❄


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Dejadragon said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks Dajadragon, much appreciated |>


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow how nice and classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is one cool watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> *Gino I loved the snow when I was young but now
> I've grown to have no love for it at all.
> *
> 
> ...


Wow Brian, 
makes our winters look like summer. Looks beautiful though. Can imagine the hard work clearing and cleaning every day.
cheers from Mild London
G


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



run23 said:


> Day 2 owning the Seamaster 300 co-axial. It definitely needs to get to the beach soon!
> View attachment 10417674


Congrats! That one's my grail.

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This as of about 2 hours ago.









And I'll probably never ever get a bouncing second hand shot if I tried.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#Omega #007 #BOND















*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just in, the replacement for one that I sold a while back and immediately regretted. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> This is one cool watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I think I may end up buying his entire collection.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shiny Tisell.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow how nice and classy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice! It's one of my favorites.

I hope your daughter is doing well. Best wishes to you and your family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> Beautiful. I think I may end up buying his entire collection.


Ah yeah. I know the feeling. Love the Chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1 SE. Just got it yesterday. I was inspired by U1's I saw posted here! Thanks for helping me break the budget early in 2017!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Casual Megalodon Friday

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Canvas on the Bronze.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still sportin' the spunky T250, the little sub homage that could.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Avi-8 Hawker Harrier II on a Hadley Roma with an iStrap butterfly clasp. You know, in case I want to pilot my Fit through a half inch of snow at some point.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T.G.I.B&R.F.!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snow day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rain>Mido ~


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite watch currently, Oris Carl Brashear LE on crackled Horween leather. 
TGIF.

Expecting 4-6"of snow. It's be fun to wake up to that and have fun with the kids. 
Brice

#WristshotSelfie 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



T-hunter said:


> Rain>Mido ~


Hot! Mine lands tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZG87
I call this my Seiko Bumble Bee


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This heeya Fossil


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Su Mido es mi Mido.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


>


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brrrrrr ... it's cold out in northwest Spain in the winter ...


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is this watch called?

Very nice btw!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cairoanan said:


>


What watch is this? Looks great

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gerasimos33 said:


> How is this watch called?
> 
> Very nice btw!


Thanks. I really do love it. Spot on with keeping time and nice to look at.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Q...atches+men&dpPl=1&dpID=51tNfOKv3FL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Uhren Von UHR B dial Flieger for this casual Friday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

[

















Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Second day in a row with the Anko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










216570 with a little dusting we got this afternoon, the big storm will come through tonight while the kids sleep.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Another stunning piece Brian
amazing pictures
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


Still on my list, absolutely love this watch, thanks for posting Aggie88.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> My favorite watch currently, Oris Carl Brashear LE on crackled Horween leather.
> TGIF.
> 
> Expecting 4-6"of snow. It's be fun to wake up to that and have fun with the kids.
> ...


Stunning watch, stunning combo.
cheers 
G


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival tonight!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This came in yesterday

















































Helson Skindiver Bronze


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I'm ending the week with the new Squale Tropic GMT today!✌

Graham

#DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing a Panerai 507.?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> My favorite watch currently, Oris Carl Brashear LE on crackled Horween leather.
> TGIF.
> 
> Expecting 4-6"of snow. It's be fun to wake up to that and have fun with the kids.
> ...


Fantastic ochre tones balancing your blue attire there! These Oris divers work so well in so many situations. Great shots!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snow storm coming. 
I'm ready. 









#SafetyFirst









PADI to go home before the snow arrives










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Vamospues said:


> Fantastic ochre tones balancing your blue attire there! These Oris divers work so well in so many situations. Great shots!


Thank you. I love this combo. 
Oris just nailed it with the Oris 65 line up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Snow storm coming.
> I'm ready.
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, to you have the CB on your left wrist and the PADI on the right?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow Gino what a fantastic addition.
Big congrats sir.



Watchcollector21 said:


> This came in yesterday
> View attachment 10430282
> View attachment 10430290
> View attachment 10430298
> ...


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Snow storm coming.
> I'm ready.
> 
> 
> ...


Good call Brice, it's already dumping over here. ❄

I stocked up with some Makers 46 and Torpedoes


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

116622


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Matt C said:


> I'm wearing a Panerai 507.鸞
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy .... sir, that is my Grail watch. Enjoy 
cheers
G


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still this:









But wearing tissue to bed.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eastern Christmas Eve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DietersRover said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ Seiko 5 SNZF07*

Another HEAVY METAL Tuna !!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II, HAGWE!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's coffee companion is a Fortis Mumbai Special from an Etsy seller in NJ.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*CITIZEN *on ostrich...


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Christmas watch is getting tons of wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Been a while w this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Great choice! The blue strap looks awesome with the orange stitching. Same goes for the dial. The orange on the inner bezel and hands looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks.



Nevets750 said:


> Great choice! The blue strap looks awesome with the orange stitching. Same goes for the dial. The orange on the inner bezel and hands looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Made a wardrobe change at my wife's suggestion before my Saturday morning ritual.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Told ya so...









Hoped to get a better picture but baby it's cold outside (for Texas)


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snowy day Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon XV









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Was wearing my Seiko Sportura SSC359 for the past 2 weeks. But decided to change it up tiny bit and wear my other chronograph.


----------



## Almaviva (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina DS Podium Auto


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



castlk said:


>


You take spectacular photos! Very nice indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Storing Christmas stuff today.. need something I'm not afraid to hit or scratch.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## completelyclueless (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new to me daily wearer.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido and Toxic today.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










One of my favorite mods!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It's a tough life sitting alert while fighters are flying on the weekend, but someone has to do it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGW my friend. 
















#SAFanboy

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^ That's different!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas 









Then two packages showed up so I switched to one of the new arrivals 
I am very impressed with the Ti Mido thus far. Makes me want to try the blue SS or TT model on rubber 


















And will switch later to the Raven DT









Cheers. 
B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> Still this:
> 
> View attachment 10432370
> 
> ...


That fossil is awesome Dave!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Still rockin' the Doxa California. This is becoming one of my favorites!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Mido! Awesome watch. Wear it in good health Brice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Amphibia kind of day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> This came in yesterday
> View attachment 10430330
> View attachment 10430370
> 
> Helson Skindiver Bronze


Congrats. This is one of my favorites (based only on seeing it online). Hope to pick one up one day. Enjoy!


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mixing it up with the NATO today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



run23 said:


> Congrats. This is one of my favorites (based only on seeing it online). Hope to pick one up one day. Enjoy!


Thank you sir, I reccomend picking one up, Helson make really good stuff.
your Omega is one amazing watch & one of my favourites, 
best regards
G


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how long did it take you to get into Drunk Arts Que. I really want several. Been on the wait list for a year.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival:









Came on a rubber strap with a deployment buckle. Wouldn't go over my ham hock hand. This Nato was in the box. A match made in heaven I'd say!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



CastorTroy3 said:


> how long did it take you to get into Drunk Arts Que. I really want several. Been on the wait list for a year.


He has a long wait list now. I've had some for a long time he just started and we met to pick fabrics and he could crank one out fast. But he got popular and has so many orders now. It's tough for him to keep up doing everything by hand and after his full time job. I think his queue is like 8 weeks now 
Sometimes when I meet him he has protos or returns or straps that people flake on and I snatch those 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

8 weeks. Man I might need to order through you. I just looked and I was added to the wait list in July.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing the Helson today, but tomorrow wearing Breitling GMT.
breitling catalogue given to me a couple of years back when I purchased this watch.


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Switched to the 106 for tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Arctic Thermocompensated fun!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>


 ICE MONSTER !!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





































Snow day with the Fifty Fathoms


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Mido is really nice! Looks very well made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Every time I look at my wrist I want to take a picture of this watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So would I.
Awesome watch.



JonS1967 said:


> Every time I look at my wrist I want to take a picture of this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> So would I.
> Awesome watch.


Thank you for your kind words! I wanted to Monaco for close to 20 years. I'm so happy that the stars finally aligned and I was able to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681








​


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko 5 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Lume on SEIKO SUN021 = MADNESS.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breakfast with the Deep Blue Juggernaut III.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one's getting lots of wrist time . . .


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Oris Carl Braesher Diver.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Making pancakes with the Fewsome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Lightly modded. Needs some wrist time this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronomat/GMT


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I decided to wear my new EFM-503 to work this morning. I'm still amazed by the quality of the Edifice line.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I looked at all my watches. Wondering if this Nato would look right on them. Seems it was custom made for this Watch.









It doesn't have the best hands. Nor the most interesting dial.
But I like it and that's what COUNTS!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for the Scooby to build an Igloo with the family


----------



## ranlan (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

wearing my citizen satellite wave today


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ SEIKO SQ Sports 150*

SEIKO SQ SPORTS 150, SBH278
Sandwich Bezel, Screw Down Crown


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EHF


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SA today 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Triplezero today for playing in the snow with the kids


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


 MONSTER !!!


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something different today.








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new-to-me Mido on it's OEM Bracelet, which is very well made. Lots of watch for the money, quite incredible in fact. It's also the perfect size and profile shape for me. I may grab the blue SS or TT next. 
Have a great day. 
B



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with Soki for the rest of the day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Been raining all all week and have had a family passing around the stomach flu too... Nothing on the wrist today. Hell I don't even have real clothes on yet!

Enjoy your Sunday folks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Breguet Tradition GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MelbournSimon (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christopher Ward C60 Trident


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NiceGuyTom said:


> View attachment 10449730
> 
> 
> Been raining all all week and have had a family passing around the stomach flu too... Nothing on the wrist today. Hell I don't even have real clothes on yet!
> ...


Get well soon - nothing worse than stomach flu.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to the Speedy. Watching football with my 7-year old son.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Switched to the Overseas this evening to warm up after all day outside.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New tattoo from this afternoon. Very happy. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Deep Tech on Toxicnato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445















​


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko SRP777 on grey ToxicNATOS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful piece.


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A truly stunning piece...my next watch.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Squale 1553

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My vintage Longines Flagship 1961 model. Fantastic watch great accuracy.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


Fantastic piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If I can actually see and read my Mickey Mouse watch I'll wear it today maybe. Currently I got this one.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning! I just don't want to get out of bed today. 12°F outside!!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning fellow WIS.

Monday morning takes on a whole new meaning when it's Day 1 of months of studying after work. This blows. At least I have nice watches to gaze upon as I drift away from concentration.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This for the moment..

Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

She was running a bit fast. When I went to hack it the minute hand jumped. So now it's a couple seconds slow. But the minute hand points where it ought to.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


 SUMO !!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> SUMO !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10458018


BLUMO!!!!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've never seen one of these before, I love it. Sucker for world timers



KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 10458146
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love that strap pairing with the BBB



maxpowerman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



avslyke said:


> I've never seen one of these before, I love it. Sucker for world timers


Thanks. I was happy to get it. I love these '80's and 90's Seikos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Mido to start the work week on a cold morning, 12F on my front porch when I left for work 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


That is super sexy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning fellas





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


Congrats. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



martinv76 said:


> Congrats. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks! It has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's raining quite a bit so out comes the diver 

SKX007 with aftermarket sapphire.


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

SubC ND


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Stowa Flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Red sub today for a slow snowy start to the work week


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*On a classic and one of my favorites:*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Started with the Sea Dweller. Then a package from PhenomeNATO showed up!


















These are the most beautifully done NATO straps I've personally ever owned.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The Smith & Bradley Ambush has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tan Pendleton and brown Danners...Heritage time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back in rotation after 6 weeks hibernation: One and Only............ Ball World-Time Diver:


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Really, this is the perfect watch in my book. Kicking off the week with the Oris Carl Brashear on some sandblasted vintage military canvas from @strapcode. 

Graham
_______________________

 DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Simply awesome.












runs with scissors said:


> View attachment 10462562
> 
> 
> Tan Pendleton and brown Danners...Heritage time
> ...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Simply awesome.


Thanks! It's definitely a favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PADI on DAS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

McQueen demanded some wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Came home and changed clothes and watch.









A little Orient Black Mako love....


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marvelight today.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Speedometer Moonwatch Tin Tin Omega today on Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pilot day


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Coutura Chronograph w/Cabochon Crown


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


 MOONPHASE !!!!


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage atlantic worldmaster 37mm, prefect fit for my 7.3 inch wrist.










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Tuesday and anyone paying attention knows....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ABM001 said:


> *On a classic and one of my favorites:*


Bond, James Bond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NotAnotherSpeedy Tuesday with the Zodiac Sea Dragon 
Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reverse Panda Tuesday


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Phew, almost forgot speedy Tuesday:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> NotAnotherSpeedy Tuesday with the Zodiac Sea Dragon
> Have a great day!
> B
> 
> ...


Super nice 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*SEIKO* on carbon fibre...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver on ToxicNato.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Am I the only one seeing an alien or laughing skull on this watch?


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Master Retrograde :]


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Any guess where I am?


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freshly arrived Deaumar Ensign


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tangente Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A little Tsovet action today. Haven't worn her except to and from Michigan.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday!

Anybody order one of the new 2,012 Speedy Tuesday reverse panda limited edition?










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> Anybody order one of the new 2,012 Speedy Tuesday reverse panda limited edition?
> 
> ...


Nice shot. Love the strap 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yep it's Tuesday & that means this 1's a tickin'



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bulova Precisionist Langford

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> View attachment 10462562
> 
> 
> Tan Pendleton and brown Danners...Heritage time
> ...


Stunning watch, congrats.
got mine a few days before Christmas, wore it for half an hour, my father in law was over from Italy, saw it and now it's his. So going to get another one. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been wearing this Breitling for 3 days straight


















and still enjoying it 
cheers
G


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally got the day right 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Somehow my coworker tore this old beat up Invicta off his wrist.
I'm going to take humpty home and try to put it back together.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All gone. All numbers have been allotted. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Micro said:


> the new Speedy Tuesday reverse panda dial reservations are All gone. All numbers have been allotted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rest of the watch box is getting little use at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


I love this one, so classy!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five2Four this Tuesday as all the snow melts, should be in the high 50s by the end of the week.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Smashed through that Tuesday with the amazing Squale Tropic GMT. I'm loving everything about this watch. 

Graham
_______________________

 DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

When you stop by your brother's restaurant and he puts you to work prepping tomatoes for the dinner crowd, then you realize the tomatoes match your watch.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A9 and OVM










No date MilSubs


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Five2Four this Tuesday as all the snow melts, should be in the high 50s by the end of the week.


Stunning watch, and love the strap combo. Matches perfectly.
cheers
G


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning watch, and love the strap combo. Matches perfectly.
> cheers
> G


Many thanks G!


----------



## Aspidistra (Aug 4, 2016)

My 1961 Hamilton Slim-o-matic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak & Oscar Burnham for the evening








P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning watch, congrats.
> got mine a few days before Christmas, wore it for half an hour, my father in law was over from Italy, saw it and now it's his. So going to get another one.
> Cheers
> G


Thanks! You are a fantastic son-in-law! Hope mine is as much. I've really been enjoying this one. I thought I might dislike the size but it wears much more comfortable than I anticipated...and the strap is no slouch either!

GP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos today









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Still in the bronze. The drive home this afternoon. This watch with green Filson Makinaw Cruiser - classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Estoril 300 on a B&R Bands strap. Perfect combo, imho.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow Gino what an awesome gesture on your part. Obviously you have a great relationship with your F-I-L.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning watch, congrats.
> got mine a few days before Christmas, wore it for half an hour, my father in law was over from Italy, saw it and now it's his. So going to get another one.
> Cheers
> G


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303
> 
> View attachment 10476794
> 
> ​


Lovely strap combo - custom I presume?
And great photo too!

Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Android AD428

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhargrovejr (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Limited Edition Sinn b-uhr


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont to kick off Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Shogun was feeling neglected so it gets the wrist ride today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> My Shogun was feeling neglected so it gets the wrist ride today.


 SHOGUN !!!


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










What's a bow house?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 10457202
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this one a lot. 
Beaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun for me as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

image


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Dress up day:*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was having Watch Gear Tourneau Wednesday.
But I brung this along. For all practical purposes it's a turtle...


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale GMT, gone as soon as I get my grubby paws on the Tropic GMT!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bathyscaphe for hump day


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one...









Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris today. Love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Wow Gino what an awesome gesture on your part. Obviously you have a great relationship with your F-I-L.


Hi Brian, 
yes he is an amazing man, 80 years old with an amazing passion for life. And the watch I gave him is absolutely nothing compared with the help he has given me. 
When I started my own business I needed a great deal of money. Without hesitation he lent it to me, and I didn't pay it back for 5 years. And even then I had to force him to take it. he always wants to help with everything, even if it's just for company these days. Not to mention what an awesome poker player he is. 
Yes we have a great relationship. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keeping it dressy and simple.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Amazingly enough still this one.









Might have been this.









But when I put a battery in it the Digital works but the Analog is like a bump on a log. It won't run.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You're a very lucky man Gino but then so is your F-I-L.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Brian,
> yes he is an amazing man, 80 years old with an amazing passion for life. And the watch I gave him is absolutely nothing compared with the help he has given me.
> When I started my own business I needed a great deal of money. Without hesitation he lent it to me, and I didn't pay it back for 5 years. And even then I had to force him to take it. he always wants to help with everything, even if it's just for company these days. Not to mention what an awesome poker player he is.
> Yes we have a great relationship.
> ...


Still with the Gerlach.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All is not lost with the Kenneth Cole watch.
Found a 377 battery under the 1620.
Gotta get one tomorrow and I bet the analog will live again!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

144









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Damn, That's nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale on distressed leather


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lion611 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My own creation:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to warm and sunny days, high of 70F today  too bad I'll be stuck inside all day. 
I'll be wearing the Mido Ti Ocean Star at the office. The touch of orange will bring sunshine in the conference room 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full moon!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The crazy up & down weather continues.
+5 and rain today but heading for -7 tomorrow and -20 tomorrow night.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen ECO-DRIVE Moon Phase



































Be Safe Tonite Guys, I AM !!!!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to this forum and my newest addition, picked up right here at WUS.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Bathyscaphe for hump day


Incredibly nice that one. 
You'll have to bring it to the GTG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Dre01SS said:


> New to this forum and my newest addition, picked up right here at WUS.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


 WELCOME !!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on with the green kevlar Omega Golf today.


----------



## torsen4o (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> Incredibly nice that one.
> You'll have to bring it to the GTG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do buddy!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Coke Zero, Steinhart Ocean GMT black/red


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The classic 103 with a nice leather strap one of my nieces got me for Christmas last year that she just got around to giving me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just received this one today. This Crossfire looks great on Isofrane


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> The classic 103 with a nice leather strap one of my nieces got me for Christmas last year that she just got around to giving me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that English day version. I have german.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> The crazy up & down weather continues.
> +5 and rain today but heading for -7 tomorrow and -20 tomorrow night.


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Silex Profundus today









Lume shot from last night









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I currently have this guy up on eBay and rethinking my decision to sell it. The NATO from PhenomeNATO showed up today and it's beautiful on the SMP


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Three7two on Simona's alchemist strap, which really is a perfect match.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Healing tattoo...Looks good with the blue!!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> I just received this one today. This Crossfire looks great on Isofrane


Beautiful watch, love the hands on it, 
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> I currently have this guy up on eBay and rethinking my decision to sell it. The NATO from PhenomeNATO showed up today and it's beautiful on the SMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch, perfect combo. The quality of that strap is amazing, have it on my Breitling.
cheers
G


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Awesome watch, perfect combo. The quality of that strap is amazing, have it on my Breitling.
> cheers
> G


I would love to see pictures of your combo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful watch, love the hands on it,
> cheers
> G


Thanks G! Its a nice watch for the price...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My fave tonight and true BWITW :lol:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

114060


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My humble opinion,this watch is begging for a blue strap!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Having a little sushi while waiting for my son to finish guitar lessons.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I haven't worn this watch for a month or two since I was wearing newer acquisitions between Black Friday and New Year's. Despite that, it has only gained 2-3 seconds over the atomic clock in all that time. Deep Blue watches, as many WUS members can attest, are really good watches. I don't know what kind of quartz movement this watch has, but its accuracy is beating many of my other good watches, like Citizens and Victorinoxes. This is a beast of a watch. I bought it on its very substantial bracelet, but prefer to wear it on a silicone strap because it cuts the weight almost in half.








​


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two of my favorites - Bulova and Baby Blues.


----------



## Time2rd (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Having a little sushi while waiting for my son to finish guitar lessons.


Hey Aggie88, that's not the School of Rock in the Woodlands, TX is it? Constable Precinct 3 just arrested a 22 year old employee there for sexually assaulting a 4 year old during a private lesson. Hopefully it's not the same location but please be advised.

PS love the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fantastic!



thejames1 said:


> Silex Profundus today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfect combo Brice.
Patina personified without a doubt.



Jeep99dad said:


> My fave tonight and true BWITW :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Friday the 13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Francois Pralus Indonésie 75% and SEIKO PROSPEX TURTLE SRP779J1


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> I would love to see pictures of your combo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi Nrcooled,
here is my combo

























Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

However today's choice is a Bronze from Cobre de Calibre 3 on black leather.



















cheers
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helberg CH8 CUSN8 and snow..


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right meow? Jellyfishin'.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Perfect combo Brice.
> Patina personified without a doubt.


This has to be the perfect combo for this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My BBN in strap! Great Friday!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 for a quick trip to Richmond Va.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MG Orkina!! Still love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM3


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casual Friday. Deep Blue Juggernaut III









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bund came in for the Ranger.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Melbourne Watch Co. Flinders. Happy Friday


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EHF Mk Zero


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taken out the Black PVD shroud from SUN023 and installed on a SUN021


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday 13th Felix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









PAM 112 on a Panatime suede strap and deployant buckle

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It needs the adjustment lever breathed on towards slower. It has gained 10 seconds since 3 hours ago.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro GMT 600M w/Green bezel


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Hey Aggie88, that's not the School of Rock in the Woodlands, TX is it? Constable Precinct 3 just arrested a 22 year old employee there for sexually assaulting a 4 year old during a private lesson. Hopefully it's not the same location but please be advised.
> 
> PS love the watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. We found out about that...disgusting. We are definitely watching closely. Our son is 16 and we definitely have talked to him about it. Thanks


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jump hour for this Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just switched it up for the first time in a week. I like it, but I think I'm going to try to find someone who wants to trade for one of the Panda versions.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF !!
Rough week, looking forward to 3-d weekend, wearing the beautiful Oris65 42-watch of 2016 imo. 
Cheers 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First Tissot for me, I really love this Seastar HAQGWE!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

kermit sea urchin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john800 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







It hasn't died yet. Even though I got personal with the innards.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In preparation for the streets/yard on an expected icy day.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Favorite watch to wear at the moment. Found it in a tiny watch shop while wandering the streets of Florence.

Screw down crown/pushers/caseback. Bi-directional bezel.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gigandet Speed Timer this casual Friday. Happy Friday the 13th everyone!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In car line to pick up my daughter.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







rocking luminox stainless


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Same as yesterday.


Not surprised, it's a stunner
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigdawgjrod said:


> Bund came in for the Ranger.
> 
> View attachment 10504802


that looks absolutely perfect.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> [/QUOTE
> ]
> That is one of the most beautiful watches ever. And the strap is perfect too Brian,
> just put it on my watch shopping list.
> cheers G


----------



## Mojsat (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Not surprised, it's a stunner
> cheers
> G


Thank you!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday the 13th...


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> First Tissot for me, I really love this Seastar HAQGWE!


Nice! That second hand is the business!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> Nice! That second hand is the business!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I agree this blue hand makes the watch


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday the 13th Fun


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zelos Hammerhead



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines for a dog walk










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday at work. Yay......


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










El Primero for this Friday the thirteenth


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From the Sales Corner. Freshly unboxed.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived os300


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303






​


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All you people with all those pretty much unobtainable watches.









This thing is 33mm (35mm including crown). Yes small.
But I'm not afraid of small watches.
And Indiglo is good stuff!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap swapping






























Lume shots












apologies for the amount of pics
cheers. G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








little switch

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Crossfire 500M


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ Seiko 5 SNZF97*

A Blue Roman Saturday


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










First wrist time for the newly-brushed version of my 21858. I accidentally did too good of a job on what was supposed to be a beater, so I might add it to the "nice" case and look for another beater project.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino301 (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Speedmaster Sapphire Sandwich


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedmaster 57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1950 *SEIKO *_Unique...

_


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

777 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dinner's time. Sichuan food with my beloved SMP.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday at the office. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying this on. Not likely to wear it much. The wide leather strap is hard to forget I'm wearing it.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decisions......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue AR poppin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Anonimo- The original Panerai.



Dial has started to Patina nicely

_


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> _Anonimo- The original Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure Class William, absolutely stunning 
cheers
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch with the Tissot to play in the Igloo with my son!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Pure Class William, absolutely stunning
> cheers
> G




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pepsi Orient Mako on Leather. Then after I took the pictures I realized I needed to set the time and date...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Explorer II today while enjoying the warm weather


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'71 Seiko Speedtimer 7017-6040 minutes numerals










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage Black - Just in from the 50% off post-Christmas sale.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chronomat 41

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

Seiko skx007 mod


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms. Sorry for the crummy picture it's dark out so indoor light is all I had.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to the white dial


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Megir chronograph and a Jack and Coke night cap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Macal (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lum-Tec Combat B, putting time in.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755








​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



panerluminomi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Super hot!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! My first vintage chrono and I'm really enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF !!
> Rough week, looking forward to 3-d weekend, wearing the beautiful Oris65 42-watch of 2016 imo.
> Cheers
> B
> ...


Do my eyes deceive me or do you have a stainless and a bronze Oris 42 diver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday! Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



HUAWEI NXT-L29 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy Sunday morning in bed. The wee ones ninja'd in to join the wife and I some time too early to register. Cheers!










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OCEAN7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LE 856b-uhr


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OM Pradata to start the day.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one will always be one of my favourites...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The love affair continues . . .


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil Sinatra singing on a glorious Sunday.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










First time out for the SUR147.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This ought to make some of you Chronometer lovers to swoon.









For me if the hands were black instead of silver it could be a fave....


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Seiko Padi Turtle on MILTAT canvas strap

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 Atlas SKZ261


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*













Today another bronze piece, Anonimo Polluce, however finding it extremely hard to take the Helson Skindiver bronze off. 
Afte a few hours change back to Helson.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

Vintage Omega De Ville


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I seriously can't make up my mind

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I went with the PADI on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. Can't stay away from this watch long. 
Have a great Sunday. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


> HUAWEI NXT-L29 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Wow. What a beauty. The bezel. The dial color. The touch of red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


Love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or do you have a stainless and a bronze Oris 42 diver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 i do. 
I loved the bronze so much and its such a perfect size for me that I Wanted the SS version on bracelet for more versatility and everyday office wear. I sold all my high ends, Rolex and Tudor and wanted a nice do-it-all watch with bracelet that was not super expensive but a still quality Swiss piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In full disclosure I got my Waltham quartz movement to work in a wearable case.
And here it is!









Dig the mirrored interior of the case! I know I do!


----------



## Gaeld (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BillyTheKidd said:


> Vintage Omega De Ville


 Isn't that a pic of a Tudor? 

Lovely watch anyway!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










3seventwo today while cleaning the house up as my better half is under the weather


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gorgeous day for a bike ride in the park with the kids










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Had this on since Monday...can't.stop.wearing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



runs with scissors said:


> View attachment 10531554
> 
> 
> Had this on since Monday...can't.stop.wearing
> ...


I've got one coming to me next week and this shot is making me super impatient.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa BD1 tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Once again!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa BD1 tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That grey dial is top notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> I seriously can't make up my mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nrcooled, 
the Panerai Submercible, that is one sexy beast of a watch. It looks even better on that strap. Top notch mate.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Now I think I have the right strap,...........maybe


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wife had me stripping bathroom wallpaper during the daylight hours.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> i do.
> I loved the bronze so much and its such a perfect size for me that I Wanted the SS version on bracelet for more versatility and everyday office wear. I sold all my high ends, Rolex and Tudor and wanted a nice do-it-all watch with bracelet that was not super expensive but a still quality Swiss piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I'm really impressed with Oris and have liked the three models I've owned over the years. I think they offer a tremendous value. The 40mm Diver 65 is still on my radar. I really like the steel 42 mm version you have too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took the family to the Griffith Observatory today. Good times!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same Pepsi Mako as yesterday, Now on Nato.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



al358 said:


> Sorry about the date, I stopped setting it because I can no longer see it without reading classes. It great getting old
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445















​


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Os300 again


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## madeinaustralia (May 18, 2012)

My filthy, abused workhorse GD-350


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one again, must change later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New hand made band & my Heroic18 watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Momentum Torpedo Monday


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Holiday today so I'm framing up a new door entrance in the outbuilding. Wearing one of my "ultra affordables" for the work day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A change of scene.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith Type 20 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SMP day


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa BD1 tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch keeps talking to me every time I see it ... the grey dial and black canvas are perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Radio Room time.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SPC131 today


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same Orient Pepsi Mako, Now doing desk diving Duty.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








have a bit of Turtle fever last few days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just ran into this guys. Supposedly available in late Feb. or March. Take a [email protected]@K !!

Seiko ProspeX LE "Blue Lagoon" Turtle & Samurai









https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...ai-srpb09-blue-lagoon-limited-editions-price/

Cheers !!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R was feeling neglected. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminox today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bambino





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

Seikomod


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Bambino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! What's your impression?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! What's your impression?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great piece for the $$. Keeps great time & legible

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Great piece for the $$. Keeps great time & legible
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Seems like a fantastic value. It's a real looker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Seems like a fantastic value. It's a real looker!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's a cheapie

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swap time.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monster time. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Colt quartz for the day.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In meetings all day, hopefully something good will come out of them.



















this Oris tt1 is quite thin and it fits under the cuff nicely.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I think I love you....


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore the B-42 for a trip to the zoo with the kids today. Big fun!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II to start the work week


----------



## justinkelley (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newest addition - the Nomos Ludwig:

My @nomos_glashuette Ludwig with a @threetaverns White Hops - this one hits close to home after living in Amsterdam for a year! The most grass-like flavor I have ever tasted in a beer - not 100% sure about it yet but a nice change of pace at least. #craftbeer #watchesandbeer








Justin Kelley
Instagram: @jm_kelley


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bambino


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BillyTheKidd said:


> Seiko skx007 mod


Brilliant!

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Started off with my Naviforce to remodel my workshop and I ended the day with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The wife unit took me out for sushi and chose this for me to wear.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> I think I love you....
> 
> View attachment 10543282


...but what am I so afraid of?

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I decided to wear my Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones watch that I got for a bargain price of $28.99 during the holiday season. I changed out the strap to a black carbon fiber strap with red stitching to bring out the red details in the watch. I think the neatest thing about the watch is the Indiglo feature. I have worn Time Ironman Triathlon watches for at least 20 years and still use one as my beater watch when I'm doing yard work or swimming. This is the first non-sports watch that I've owned with Indiglo.








​


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Wore my Panda today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Consider me fully enamored.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

CITIZEN "Speedmaster"


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SPC131 today
> 
> View attachment 10537666
> View attachment 10537674
> ...


Absolutely beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn this one in a while so I thought I'd wear it this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








[/URL]


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on the Gasgasbones strap, for the Squale


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helberg CUSN8 polished..
















Before..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Kanokus said:


> Absolutely beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank You !!


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snorkelling with the sub


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Parnis Big pilot today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Coffee time with the compressor this morning.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day at work with the Railmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HermannZeGerman (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








"Kings and Queens" and that it is automatic that is all I know about this watch.
If you have any information about this watch please let me know.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Off to the gym with the modded 7002.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mercer to begin the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Mercer to begin the work week.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


This is a sharp looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's not looking like a good Tuesday.
But very accurate Blue Expedition is on my wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver today. Haven't seen the sunshine in over a week here, so I needed some color.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver today. Haven't seen the sunshine in over a week here, so I needed some color.


that is so so cool. Great piece &'perfect combo 
cheers
G


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My latest custom


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Off to the gym with the modded 7002.


I love that strap!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The 112 is accompanying me on the train to DC today

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> that is so so cool. Great piece &'perfect combo
> cheers
> G


Thank you!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..this new one ..Davosa Ternos Ceramic All Black. Really like it. The size fits my wrist perfectly ..better than my Steinharts (all sold now !).



















The only that bother me, it this visible non-black part of the clasp ..



















I still don't know what to do with that. I'll probably contact David Freemont first and Davosa directly after. Any suggestion.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 10550658


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This watch should be able to sue me for all of the abuse I heap on it...


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting in line to pick the kids up from school...









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The strap cost as much as the watch


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Strela again today. Have a great day gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macal (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Day at the Office...,

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

[deleted] -- duplicate


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> I decided to wear my Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones watch that I got for a bargain price of $28.99 during the holiday season. I changed out the strap to a black carbon fiber strap with red stitching to bring out the red details in the watch. I think the neatest thing about the watch is the Indiglo feature. I have worn Time Ironman Triathlon watches for at least 20 years and still use one as my beater watch when I'm doing yard work or swimming. This is the first non-sports watch that I've owned with Indiglo.
> 
> View attachment 10544514
> 
> ​


Hey hongkongtaipan,

That's a nice looking strap -- what kind is it? I wouldn't mind picking up a similar one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grey dial T49823 Expedition Military Pilot Chrono



















Pretty nice for $68 delivered


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling brown the rest of the day and night. Squale Heritage 1545 brown bezel on Hirsch Windsor strap.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing the Overseas today, but did not enjoy the day, it was a really tough one. Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing the Overseas today, but did not enjoy the day, it was a really tough one. Can't wait for the weekend.


One day doesn't make a week, keep your chin up, hopefully it gets better for you. Enjoy that beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wearing the Marathon / Benrus as a daily, with the Smith & Bradley Ambush as a backup in case I'm alerted.


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Kanokus said:


> One day doesn't make a week, keep your chin up, hopefully it gets better for you. Enjoy that beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are so right, thanks for the kind words


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos

















Aegir buckle









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

116622


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new today Jaragar experiment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another crappy and long day at work. Time to go home. I am switching to the Alpina PVD Startimer on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Kanokus said:


> This is a sharp looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. 
Good specs too with a regulated Swiss mvt with custom rotor, hardened SS case and assembled in the US

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> Good specs too with a regulated Swiss mvt with custom rotor, hardened SS case and assembled in the US
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I had no idea. I'm going to look into this watch a little more. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Kanokus said:


> Wow! I had no idea. I'm going to look into this watch a little more. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This for work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early morning watch, Bulova Precisionist 262khz


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying out a shark mesh milanese bracelet on the LLD. I like the look, but it took forever to trim down to size.










In retrospect, I have a feeling a dremel might have worked better than wire cutters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon TSAR



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sporting the SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 until I meet with my buddy Rich for a watch switcharoo. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A cold morning with the Tudor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TH for today.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex today 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen, Now on Black nato. I forgot how amazing this thing looks all the time, no matter what strap I put it on.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

F1 day


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Ceramica - I think this piece might be growing on me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday but on a piece of rubber


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Oris 65 until I meet with my buddy Rich for a watch switcharoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing the Overseas today, but did not enjoy the day, it was a really tough one. Can't wait for the weekend.


keep yr head up Jason tomorrow's another fresh start 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helberg CH6


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> keep yr head up Jason tomorrow's another fresh start
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you for the kind words William


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing exciting today. I'm at my desk preparing for my afternoon lecture.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lunchtime swap.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home today! Still in PJs.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moar Seiko


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very nice, how do you like that DH?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Roadking1102 said:


> Very nice, how do you like that DH?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great piece for the $$. Fit & finish top notch, & all the extras you get,only wish it was a manual wind. Other than that I love it.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

hébergeur d image gratuit


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Work indoor 








Work outdoor

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


>


 PADI Turtle !!!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko on leather nato


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Pelagos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo, awsome watch, love that buckle, where can I get one?
cheers
G


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Seiko on leather nato
> View attachment 10564498
> View attachment 10564522


 LANDSHARK !!!!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lum-Tec Combat B Bronze as the daily...with my back up work watch (Casio Illuminator) in case I'm alerted.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Nice combo, awsome watch, love that buckle, where can I get one?
> cheers
> G


Checkout https://www.toxicnatos.com to see if they have any more.

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Checkout https://www.toxicnatos.com to see if they have any more.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Thank you, much appreciated 
cheers
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5two4 for hump day this week


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Got this in today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I replaced the SS bracket with this leather strap.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So tell me how this looks on a properly fitted Bond Nato?


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster Cosmic for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh off the box, Nomos Timeless Club II yellow. Thanks Steve and Dan from Timeless Luxury.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Fresh off the box, Nomos Timeless Club II yellow. Thanks Steve and Dan from Timeless Luxury.
> 
> View attachment 10566242
> View attachment 10566274
> View attachment 10566298


That is a fantastic looking club congrats! Check out the strap though, it appears to be a little too thin for the lugs. I'm sure if you mention it to Dan he'll get you fixed right up.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spunwell, thanks for noticing it. Great catch. Will let Steve know.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

We've been together for long time


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't get enough of this new Veli! Put it on the suede strap that Vapaus sent.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on Super Engineer II bracelet








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> 5two4 for hump day this week


Wow! So nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Wow! So nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally picked up a SARB. Amazing for the price, and I love the 38mm size.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Houdini5150 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



castlk said:


>


How long have you had that watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houdini5150 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The usual









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








for work again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Omega in the house!!








*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Estoril day


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Squale 1553 K flat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Coffee time with the barely readable Bulova today.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos World timer


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



wingman1 said:


> Squale 1553 K flat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love that Squale, 
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10570098
> View attachment 10570106


amazing piece, looks perfect with that strap.
cheers
G


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love that Squale,
> cheers
> G


Thank you watchcollector. I love it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Ti Ocean Star here

Have a good day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newly arrived GMT kinetic.
My first GMT as well as my first kinetic.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Mido Ti Ocean Star here
> 
> Have a good day. B
> 
> ...


This watch is just stunning. Every time I see it, I want one even more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've wanted a Jump Hour for 20 years and finally pulled the trigger. It would be absolutely perfect if it was thinner. Still awesome though.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

My little Speedy


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday.


----------



## SeikoAZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Morning commute- Seiko KS Special


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Notice that the indices are indented into the chapter ring.
Running darn accurate too!


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Vintage Solix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deepsea back on the bracelet. I've been wearing my Heritage Ranger so much lately that I had to roll the date forward like 5 days on this thing.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Walkin' the dog with my *Techne *_Merlin_...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> My newly arrived GMT kinetic.
> My first GMT as well as my first kinetic.


its another beauty Brian, inc the strap, congrats 
cheers
G


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ExpII today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Velatura today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

007 Military Mod On Isofrane


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino.

I had been a bit reluctant to go with a kinetic for fear it wouldn't see enough wrist time
to keep it charged. We'll see how it works out.

I certainly love the dial colour.



Watchcollector21 said:


> its another beauty Brian, inc the strap, congrats
> cheers
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice.

Hard to beat yellow on blue....unless it's orange on blue. 



NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko Velatura today
> 
> View attachment 10571874
> View attachment 10571882
> ...


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap arrived for the Navitimer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















I started the day with this new one. Switched out the oem silicon strap for a Bas&Lokes leather, the good quality signed buckle is a nice touch.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived. Took it in part trade. Need to size the bracelet bigger. Really is a good looker!



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Manual wind kind of day today.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Seiko on rubber band.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cruising with the Bulova Moonwatch on the strap for errands and working from the casa.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rare Tempest for tonight.


----------



## avengerpenguin (Dec 16, 2013)

Wearing my trusty seiko 7002 mod for the last day of the working week.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










EF-539D-7


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

116622


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> I started the day with this new one. Switched out the oem silicon strap for a Bas&Lokes leather, the good quality signed buckle is a nice touch.


such a cool watch. I am in 2 minds which I like best this version or the pvd version. Both awsome. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> such a cool watch. I am in 2 minds which I like best this version or the pvd version. Both awsome.
> Cheers
> G


Thanks I agree with you both versions are very cool. For me though I don't care much for pvd as the finish usually wears through and scratches easily. For a black watch I choose ceramic.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Markoni BG said:


> Today Seiko on rubber band.


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## Houdini5150 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The usual










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Clebar Big Eye



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Business trip out of town with the Sinn U1 at a late dinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The watch that started me on this long, strange trip. My grandfather's early 60s Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Need a Diver in this weather here in Sydney 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the days when I don't feel like dressing up - just grab and go.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea-Gull Tourbillon


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E








​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch...going to Austin this weekend for my wife's birthday.


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Sun & Moon on a high noon. 










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfect weekender.



Aggie88 said:


> Evening switch...going to Austin this weekend for my wife's birthday.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo Fellas, Roly in the house! #Explorer









*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


http://s858.photobucket.com/user/ca...II 3036/OG-II-30306-Lume_zpslnvwlzsz.gif.html


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










OCW-S100


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hehe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aragon Divemaster NH36A 45mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















An aligator wearing a watch.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't seen worn this in a while



















year, month, day, date and power reserve complications automatic and accurate to +5/6 per day.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vesire said:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Back @ cha !!


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GNP1979 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the next 10 minutes anyhow.....


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> For the next 10 minutes anyhow.....
> 
> View attachment 10581914


Love the Expedition


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos DUW 5201 in house movement


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Panda!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Having trouble removing this from my wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF 
The Oris 65 Carl Brashear LE on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day!
B









Love the solid bronze bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


> Nomos DUW 5201 in house movement


amazing!!
I'd wear it upside down 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New from russia 
Vostok Neptune SE 960726 , rare green..http://watch.forumfree.it/?t=73565983


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A little elegance to start with


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Props to Oris. This is a gorgeous watch








.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Breitling makes the most beautiful and unreadable watches on the market today. Love the watch! I'm still on the fence about getting a Navtimer.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Frosen (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My modified Orient Mako Usa II










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> amazing!!
> I'd wear it upside down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Brice :-!


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh off the delivery truck:

























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Inauguration Day!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giving the Lum-Tec M68 a ride on a new blue/orange NATO. Trying it out on an easy Friday.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for a meeting to start. Everyone is late but me.








TGIF!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 50th Anniversary SRP411


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Making up for missing Turtle Thursday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

007 Shark Mod


----------



## Houdini5150 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 10583458
> 
> 
> A little elegance to start with


 Nice 1 Dave !!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready to got out for a few pints..










Wishing all of you a nice weekend!

All the best.

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Happy Friday everyone.

*Dan Henry 1963*





















































Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mi_steelhead said:


> View attachment 10586418
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum, nice bling.:-!


----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> Welcome to the forum, nice bling.:-!


Thanks! Been watchin site for awhile. Awesome info!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tisell Chronograph 1901. Photos don't do the gold indices and blued hands justice. Truly a stunner, it's too bad these aren't easier to buy outside of South Korea.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keeping it simple today // M66 XL


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










An undercover SKX007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Simple Braun 3 hander on a NATO today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five8seven today TGIF !!!!!


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The watch collection reboot continues. I traded my IWC Aquatimer 2000M Diver for this beauty:


























I immediately pulled off the IWC leather strap and threw on my MILTAT black canvas strap. I like the look but I will be on the hunt for the perfect strap to compliment her.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A gift arrived for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> A gift arrived for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this beauty? Google photo search is letting me down.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Friday in Brasil... The best friday in the world. ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T49893


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I've got the white Halios Tropik SS on today. Beautiful fit!

Graham 

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It is running maybe a quarter of a second or less slow.









Carnival. Love it!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> What is this beauty? Google photo search is letting me down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's this one. I purchased the signed box one and swapped the strap for a black nato strap from Terra Cielo Mare.

http://www.terracielomare.it/collection/orienteering-cerro-torre/

I've like their watches for a few years ever since I saw Brad Pitt wearing one in World War Z.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SUN047


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## Yap WH (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scuro Titanium.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Athaya Vintage Lamafa dive watch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> The watch collection reboot continues. I traded my IWC Aquatimer 2000M Diver for this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning watch NRcooled, in fact you have an amazing collection.
cheers 
G


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> amazing!!
> I'd wear it upside down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


> New from russia
> Vostok Neptune SE 960726 , rare green..http://watch.forumfree.it/?t=73565983
> 
> View attachment 10582914
> ...


Nice new Russian! I'm wearing this old Soviet tonight.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing my lucky Breitling,..............need it.....shopping with the women today ( wife & daughters ) 
later also a poker night.



















Have a great Saturday all
cheers
G


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with my Megir Chrono for casual day checking into the office.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Camo 6309-7040... HAGWE to all!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Neptune Green..


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched back to the original Blancpain nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ Seiko Superior SKZ269*

Seiko Superior SKZ269

I really like the Louvered Type 3D Dial on this 1. And the Hard Rubber & Stainless Steel Bezel + the Hard Rubber Crown Guard aint too shabby either.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

The watch formally known as Prince


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Triplezero this morning while getting soaked trying to shoot clays


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Diggin the way this watch looks on a rally strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Hamilton Khaki


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun Saturday.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this to see Hidden Figures. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Changstaz (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bronze!


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Having a Dubbel at Jack & Ginger's in Austin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I started the day with the Oris65 42 on a custom DrunkArtStraps leather with minimal stitching to complete the vintage vibe. 
Cheers. B









At my favorite joint enjoying a few beers and a cubanito sandwich









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Changstaz said:


> Bronze!


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The OM on this damp, crappy day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mthtitan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello!! I've never seen this version before, is this a limited edition? Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis 40mm... rare and awesome - of course, I'm biased


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










106 for the rest of the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this rare Soviet again today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Halios Tropik SS today.

Graham 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms and some game time with my son.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Daily: Tsovet SMT-FW44.










My Eone Bradley came back after servicing and my new strap (from The Strapping Fellow) came in for my Marathon / Benrus. Great day.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Probably the last day I wear this before switching to something else... Pepsi Orient Mako on blue and white Nato.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My PADI and I completed the PADI open water certification course today. Time to put all these divers to use!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Date night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251









Late night strap change to this:









​


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Great Helson!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OwenL (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Junior Prom today.









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo fellas, SeaMaster in the house!!








*


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Indulgence..


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Casio 320









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



HUAWEI NXT-L29 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U2/T to kick off Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Go steelers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BFK today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aevum Apex


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wearing my Christmas gift from my Sister. N.b. that's my wife's hand.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







*GO PATRIOTS !!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing the O&O Burnham today for a chill Sunday nursing a cold. 
Have a great day. 
B



























The little design details make a big difference. Check out the tail end of the second hand 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun Sunday on Drunkartstrap.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale Tropic GMT today.

Graham 

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5eight7 today for a little picnic with the kids before the games.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Shogun Sunday on Drunkartstrap.


Shogun looks great on canvas is that strap black?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Roadking1102 said:


> Shogun looks great on canvas is that strap black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Believe it's charcoal if I remember correctly, so yes blackish.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! Believe it's charcoal if I remember correctly, so yes blackish.


Thanks, looks fantastic..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's entirely possible I was wearing this last time I posted in this thread.









Its only fault is the second hand doesn't hit any indice.
I may attempt to make it hit. But probably just leave it alone.
Since I'd probably mess it up trying.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Archimede today...


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gym time.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Daddy and daughter date night. Dinner and a show

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the O&O Burnham today for a chill Sunday nursing a cold.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


This is beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



erikclabaugh said:


> Archimede today...


Wow. Stunning

Been on the fence for a year need to get one whether bronze or Ti. 
I like the model with he 6499 mannal cal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Beached turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The ghost of the pilot... watch

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changed... watching the Packers get clobbered. Sigh.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Stunning
> 
> Been on the fence for a year need to get one whether bronze or Ti.
> I like the model with he 6499 mannal cal
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, Brice. I really like the bronze but have been tempted by the Ti too. Tough choice, for sure.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1968 Seiko World Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sticking with this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



T-hunter said:


>


This was my first Alpina years ago. Nice watch and very well made to rival SMP's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



erikclabaugh said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Brice. I really like the bronze but have been tempted by the Ti too. Tough choice, for sure.


Was this Drew's?

Let me know if you move it. I am after one of three Archimede. May pull the trigger soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Oris 65 42 on a DrunkArtStraps leather strap for the evening. I love this watch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch for the game, Brady is going down!!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Was this Drew's?
> 
> Let me know if you move it. I am after one of three Archimede. May pull the trigger soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, as far as I know Drew still has his. He's got the 42mm, I think. Mine is the 38. I'll admit though, his IG pics helped push me over the edge.

I'll definitely let you know when I decide to let it go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








​


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Casio G-Shock DW-6900. Weekend duty.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sickondivers said:


> *Yo fellas, SeaMaster in the house!!
> 
> View attachment 10602586
> 
> *


Nice Seamaster. Like your Slingerland too. What year is your kit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Nav-B Uhr Vintage Titanium on a drizzly afternoon.










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> My PADI and I completed the PADI open water certification course today. Time to put all these divers to use!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What's the PADI open water certification course?

(I'm incredibly interested in watches being used as something besides jewelry).


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Perseverence said:


> What's the PADI open water certification course?
> 
> (I'm incredibly interested in watches being used as something besides jewelry).


PADI is the professional association of divers and is the largest globally acknowledged scuba diving training certifications. Seiko and PADI have teamed up to release special diver watches.

https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/RLS1603-01/index.html

I decided to wear my Seiko Padi turtle when completing my PADI Open Water Certification course. The course was challenging but enjoyable and I can't wait to take my SRPA21 on many dive trips across the globe. In addition, taking the watch to great depths in many different oceans and seas.

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Monday


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot PR100


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This one, although I don't think that it will be on long as it's not one that I wear too often. It's 50/50 whether it ends up on the Bay as it's really not one of my favourites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos in B&W










Nomos on Perlon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mercer Airfoil 
Swiss mvt with custom rotor
Hardened SS case to 1200 Vickers
Assembled in the USA
Shell Cordovan strap

Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special USA Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Jaragar Day/Date/24 mechanical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to get watch on....too sick !!


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy Reduced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Trying out a metal bracelet today on the vintage BWC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This LOUD ticking Timex.


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Classico date day ;p









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko snzg15 on black Nato


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> Trying to get watch on....too sick !!
> View attachment 10613938


Get better and enjoy that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Orient mako USA today. What a great day it is

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My " Don't worry be happy" day watch.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Definitely don't wear this beauty often enough. Have a great week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*PERPETUAL*_ R - 01

_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Aevum Apex


Nice dial, rare to see a gray one! Love the case shape Brian


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















T49824 on paracord strap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Venkat said:


> The Great Helson!


Maybe the only watch I flipped that I still might like to have.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Stowa Flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the way the light, or lack of it, plays with the dial.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms to start the week today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had a big f#*^=*=*g accident....... I think I will be in the dog house for a long long time. I dropped my wife's Gold Rolex datejust down the stairs. What a drop!!! Not a scratch except one of the indesies has come off at the 9 o'clock position. Still running perfect. Ahhhhhh. sheisterrrr








will she notice, ..."..... I better tell her.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Had a big f#*^=*=*g accident....... I think I will be in the dog house for a long long time. I dropped my wife's Gold Rolex datejust down the stairs. What a drop!!! Not a scratch except one of the indesies has come off at the 9 o'clock position. Still running perfect. Ahhhhhh. sheisterrrr
> View attachment 10619642
> 
> 
> will she notice, ..."..... I better tell her.


Ouch! Hopefully it was due for a service anyway? Just send it in for service before she sees it and she will never know, she might even thank you for taking the initiative


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anyway today choice


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Ouch! Hopefully it was due for a service anyway? Just send it in for service before she sees it and she will never know, she might even thank you for taking the initiative


Didn't think of that. Cheers Spunwell. Exactly what I am going to do.
cheers.
G


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> PADI is the professional association of divers and is the largest globally acknowledged scuba diving training certifications. Seiko and PADI have teamed up to release special diver watches.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/RLS1603-01/index.html
> 
> ...


That's fantastic, man. I'll look more into it. Thank you for the information.









Post flight switch. Smith & Bradley Ambush (flying/work) to Marathon/Benrus with strap from The Strapping Fellow.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BillyTheKidd said:


> Vintage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice speedy. Is that an Iyonk strap?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blakerad said:


> Nice speedy. Is that an Iyonk strap?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Bulang & Sons


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Ball Conductor

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing much to see here move along...


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap day!!! My delivery from Strapcode came today. MILTAT straps galore and immediately fitted to their intended recipients.

Longines on Orange leather w/ grey wax stitching
Hamilton on grey canvas w/ black stitching
IWC on black canvas w/ white stitching


































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to decide whether to keep this (a bit longer  ) or put it up for sale



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sinn 566a came in the mail! This is one good looker right here!

Graham 

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I liked your post but I didn't like your post. I feel for you Gino.
Might it also be time to go shopping for something shinny and new?

Hopefully the dial or hands weren't scratched. I assume it's hacking
and pulling the crown stops the chance of the minute hand catching it.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Had a big f#*^=*=*g accident....... I think I will be in the dog house for a long long time. I dropped my wife's Gold Rolex datejust down the stairs. What a drop!!! Not a scratch except one of the indesies has come off at the 9 o'clock position. Still running perfect. Ahhhhhh. sheisterrrr
> View attachment 10619642
> 
> 
> will she notice, ..."..... I better tell her.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Simon.
My first kickstarter endeavour and I'm 100% pleased with it.



DMCBanshee said:


> Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










N.O.A. 16.75 M006 with ETA 2824-2


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

W&W shot of the hand cranker Anker on her maiden voyage. Thanks jkpa!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Ended the day with my Few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Trying to decide whether to keep this (a bit longer  ) or put it up for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it! It's bad @$$! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



T-hunter said:


>


What Alpina is that......love it!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Clockwatching made easy via Fossil Pilot 54 Auto. 










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got home and found this waiting for me









Nice looking and well proportioned watch. I just won't be wearing it with my grey suit.. too much grey for me!! I think i might be wearing a blue suit tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








The little "5".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New 556i on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Padi with sapphire mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Borealis Cascais proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Turns out I like the cathedral hands more than I expected on this watch.

This watch represents an incredible value in Microland. It may be the micro of 2017.

Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1000b


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Imagine a picture of my Orient Black Mako.
(Don't have it on yet but it's today's watch)


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If I don't post a picture I get a double post.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still love the Club


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Still love the Club


Super clean and simple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Have a good one.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Seiko!


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ML Ponto S today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seawolf on green vintage looking strap


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Poor Old Dave said:


> Imagine a picture of my Orient Black Mako.
> (Don't have it on yet but it's today's watch)


Lovely watch, the way that the light catches the indices makes it really stand out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)

My Hammy


----------



## Matt Tyler (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tinitini said:


>


I want this bad! chances its for sale!


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A weil day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this Apollo 11 Flight Plan reproduction so of course I had to take a pic of it with the Speedy.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Received my UncleSeiko Presidential Bracelet last night, installed a Seiko Clasp and Buckle and put in on the 7002. Quality is very good and it comes with SEL, my only observation is that the link pins have different length threads, I had to remove 5 links so I used all of the longer length pins, otherwise a great upgrade and very comfortable.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Combat Ostrich on Sinn 103


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGV027

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMP blue.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> I liked your post but I didn't like your post. I feel for you Gino.
> Might it also be time to go shopping for something shinny and new?
> 
> Hopefully the dial or hands weren't scratched. I assume it's hacking
> and pulling the crown stops the chance of the minute hand catching it.


everything still working perfectly, I have stopped it just to make sure.
it was an anniversary present that I bought for her in 2004. But it's solid gold. Hopefully my local Rolex shop will repair and give a new shine with the service. I have booked an appointment for Friday.

Cheers Brian, will keep you posted. 
G


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Just got this Apollo 11 Flight Plan reproduction so of course I had to take a pic of it with the Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that? It's gorgeous! I've got a vintage speedy inbound and that is the perfect strap.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Submersible for a very rainy day in Connecticut









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> What strap is that? It's gorgeous! I've got a vintage speedy inbound and that is the perfect strap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's a custom handmade strap by a fellow wis (Instagram handle @oystercamau). He's made me a few. They're all excellent.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Aquis on a custom distressed leather


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

EDOX


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just to prove I wasn't lying...









I started it pretty close this morning but since it doesn't hack it figure 5 seconds slow right now is pretty good.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Serket today


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















16710 today


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another great Speedy Tuesday - late for happy hour!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spring time critters! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Lovely watch, the way that the light catches the indices makes it really stand out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny, I imagined a lume shot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



steadyrock said:


> W&W shot of the hand cranker Anker on her maiden voyage. Thanks jkpa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp! Enjoy it


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























5600


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Krippl-ing. 










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Samsung Gear S3 Classic









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








A bit retro today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trusty Seiko snzg15, today on a more colorful nato.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NOMOS Weltzeit


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

May or may not be my all day watch.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched out the strap for a sharkskin strap







by Aaron Bespoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Ocean Star V for Wednesday.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My DB4 timeless LE in the shadows


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little OJ for hump day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sweet Vulcain!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golana Valjoux 7734 Chronograph


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one is on the chopping block... but it still looks good.


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex FTW









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*MKII Kingston*


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition, Omega X-33 mint condition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Clebar



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 on a bond NATO









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Clebar
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I love this watch. May I ask how to get one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> I love this watch. May I ask how to get one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you me 2 , try trolling eBay & looking @ vintage sites but I got mine from ebay & got it for a song. Look on Chronocentric they have 1 every once in awhile, but be prepared for 12-1,800 $ price range

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Prometheus Wednesday


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Micro Brand Aevum Time Apex



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


love it


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Explorer II this Wednesday


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pocket shot of the Halios Tropik SS. This one was on my radar for over a year and one finally came up for sale! I'm really liking it and it gets lots of compliments. Great design - it's like a Nomos Club and a Rolex Polar Explorer had a baby or something.  Love it!

Graham

_______________________

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Nereid

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Australia Day









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









PAM 392...can't seem to take it off


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


>


That's the best looking one I've seen! Love the color combo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favs


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Davosa Ternos Ceramic Vintage with aftermarket strap...


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lum-Tec Combat Bronze B19 as the daily, with the Smith & Bradley Ambush as the backup for an alert call.


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183
​


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Chinese made called Sea Shepherd aka SBBN015 Homage.
Movement Seiko NH35A, excellent accuracy and built quality with Sapphire Domed glass and Stainless steel case


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Before and after with the new Borealis strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Before and after with the new Borealis strap.


I just wished the rotating bezel was a unidirectional like the ones on the Tuna with 120 clicks.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



travelmate2440 said:


> I just wished the rotating bezel was a unidirectional like the ones on the Tuna with 120 clicks.


That is an insanely handsome watch.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#BERNHARDT #GMT2






















*


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Counting down to the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Oris.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a beautiful Day of Thor ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Morey


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT '68 with original JB Champion.


----------



## kshahin (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Steinhart OVM 2.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Maximu5 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

To start and end the day, Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mickey Mouse Thursday!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this yesterday. Huge, but lightweight and the rubber very comfy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this Oris and it works great on leather, canvas or the bracelet. Very versatile watch.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been wearing this one all week. Wasn't a fan 5 years ago but then saw it at a Boutique and loved it. Bought it then again wasn't a fan then it grew and grew and grew on me and now this classic design just works. Not sure why but it does.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drunk Mido today.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fiskadoro said:


> Golana Valjoux 7734 Chronograph
> 
> 
> View attachment 10636930


Lovely


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monochrome mood today so going with the pandadial Longines Heritage 1973










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNZG15 again, now on a classy Bond Nato.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B, did you actually have a supply of 21mm straps already or did u go on a buying binge? They all seem to fit well.



Jeep99dad said:


> I love this Oris and it works great on leather, canvas or the bracelet. Very versatile watch.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> B, did you actually have a supply of 21mm straps already or did u go on a buying binge? They all seem to fit well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh off the USPS truck. Vintage Omega Speedmaster Reduced. I was a little worried about the size but if suits my 6.5" wrist like a champ. 

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex 6694, circa 1984










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Been wearing this one all week. Wasn't a fan 5 years ago but then saw it at a Boutique and loved it. Bought it then again wasn't a fan then it grew and grew and grew on me and now this classic design just works. Not sure why but it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS in for a service!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> Fresh off the USPS truck. Vintage Omega Speedmaster Reduced. I was a little worried about the size but if suits my 6.5" wrist like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one on the way...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monster says Hi....have a nice day






 !!


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Till next week...


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage TBT 1971 Blue Pogue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing my 1680 red today


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Purple!!!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I love this Oris and it works great on leather, canvas or the bracelet. Very versatile watch.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Looks fantastic on that strap! Great pics too! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Monochrome mood today so going with the pandadial Longines Heritage 1973
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an awesome piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> Fresh off the USPS truck. Vintage Omega Speedmaster Reduced. I was a little worried about the size but if suits my 6.5" wrist like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looking sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying the Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This watch has a magnetic draw towards harder materials that can scratch it, so it gets a plastic cage for when I'm spreadsheet jockeying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I'm surprised by how this watch feels like it disappears from my wrist after an hour or so.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tradition Stellaris





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday! 










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Panerai 441

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bruised and battered but well loved










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#OMEGA #Vintage














*


----------



## fmattes (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










#nomosfriday


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decided to try another "one-off" kitting today just for the heck of it. My A13355 Crosswind on blue croco deployant with brown buffalo Bund pad for comfort. Like my previous B-1 UTC post, it's extremely unlikely this mix will ever be seen anywhere else either. I just like wearing something unique and although this mix isn't for everyone, I'm enjoying it today... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Lunar New Year 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strong quartz...Bulova Moon


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my Ocean Diver


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos World Timer

Versatile:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!

PilotFriday with the Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono. I think I want the bi-compass Alpina automatic Chrono 
I think this watch looks great on the green canvas.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver to wrap up the work week.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Hello!! I've never seen this version before, is this a limited edition? Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there, it's a new model that was introduced in the 2015 tuna lineup. Model #SBBN027

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to blue RubberB on the Deepsea.


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heroic 18


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZB24


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> TGIF!


 SEA URCHIN !!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Ready for the forthcoming night shift 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing the Kinetic GMT - gotta get this thing charged!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1960's Tudor Prince !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 507









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Birds are hungry today, we got 6'' of snow... HAGWE to all!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the blue....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai PAM 1392 today. I simply love the way this guy wears. It wears completely different than my others (PAM 112 and PAM 24) due to the 42 mm case and 1950 style case shape.

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Citizen Eco-drive bn0016-04l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_GOOO PATRIOTS !!! _


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The leather strap that comes on this $100 watch is actually so great that I ordered it in another colour. It arrived yesterday!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gpb1111 said:


> Citizen Eco-drive bn0016-04l
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ORCA !!!


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rare Juvenia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Zenith El Primero '69 reissue on grey nubuck to end the work week. TGIF!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Matt C said:


> Panerai 507
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only watch I consider as Grail. WOW. Submercible Bronzo. Made my day,
cheers
G


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading into a daddy-daughter dance with my first grader.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Eterna Kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casual GS today.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

He wore an itsy bitsy teeny weeny....









34mm without crown 25mm dial on his 8"+ wrist.
Oh yeah 39mm lug to lug.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Off to work with my trusty beater (Casio G-303B-2AVDR).


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







​


----------



## Macal (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P.O. matching my Viberg hikers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MTD-1079D-7


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to this for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*






*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Citizen Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday Felix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Few and a gray hoodie for the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Sub for Lunar New Year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ Seiko 5 SNZF13*

Blue Sea Urchin today !


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid-day switch to my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e to attend a Chinese New Year celebration







​


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5eight7 on Orloff gator this morning before playing golf in the 30 degree weather.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I popped on this _REACTOR _today !! Can't remember last time a quartz touched my wrist....PEACE my friends...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And from the Itsy Bitsy teeny weeny Bulova









49mm 38mm 55mm Casio MRW210H. It isn't quite up to Timex or Carnival accuracy it ain't too bad.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



abangr said:


> Wearing the Sub for Lunar New Year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Ready for another night shift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

German powered





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## carlhicks (May 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

I


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying these two protos today

The Straton Syncro 40mm Chrono


















The Blue dial Cascais with Swiss auto mvt


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Don't think I've worn this one since Halloween. Took it and the pup for a walk in the woods.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy is helping me time how long it takes me to do laundry









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Skinny Rogers said:


>


Superb combo!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Superb combo!


Thank you sir.

I'm my quest to find the best daily wearer for me per my tastes this one has proven to be very strap friendly!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Bummin around. Swapping out every light in my house for LED. I could bought another watch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchmysix said:


> View attachment 10678994
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sprinter?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the Gavox Avidiver


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


> Strong quartz...Bulova Moon


Ah, the quartz is strong with this one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm so amazed that I never really looked at this watch fully lumed up since I got it. It's a really great looking watch with the Lume! Damasko by the way.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying these two protos today
> 
> The Straton Syncro 40mm Chrono
> 
> ...


I'm digging the Straton Brice. It's quite the looker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Found this that I completely forgot I had.
Kinda looks old in some ways.









Not like I'd actually wear it out in the real world.
50mm case 55mm lug length


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Father & son affordable divers @ Sea World 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dinner with wifey.


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph AT0200-05E on Black on black nato strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another forgotten watch. Not sure how it got where it was but I found it.









38mm case 28mm dial 43mm lug length.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stroking' mah pousseh...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chronopolis said:


> Stroking' mah pousseh...
> 
> View attachment 10681234


Haha that's not right.....just not right


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*YO, FELLAS.........GMT2 IN DA HOUSE!!!! #BERNHARDT #SwissETA








*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This one saw me Friday through Sunday... likely coming off for the BB36 to go back to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skyhawk on leather nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New custom strap for the Bronze Skindiver


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had this running neck and neck with quartz yesterday.
Hung it with all the other watches overnight.
And now it's almost 10 seconds slow. Sigh.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great combo.
You nailed it again Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> New custom strap for the Bronze Skindiver
> View attachment 10684330
> View attachment 10684354
> View attachment 10684362
> View attachment 10684370


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jawshoe (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

submariner no date on black zulu


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jawshoe said:


> submariner no date on black zulu
> View attachment 10685306


Clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Colt Quartz for Sunday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My watch of choice for the Chinese New Year.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec combat B19










And a lum shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hydroconquest 39mm, lug to lug 47mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing the Bull Shark on bracelet this morning. Love this watch. Well made and finished, great size and proportions for me, and a great value.

Hope you all have a great day. 
B











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P51 Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Sunday Cocktail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I'm starting this Sunday with the 372 on my favorite strap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Nezumi Voiture 2.0 today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

116622


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

R.F. and I decided on 1st Gen Seiko _Orange __ Monster _


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Premier SNA586

Nice detail on the dial. The screwed down gold 
rings around the 2 subdials is very impressive, IMO.
THAT'S extra effort. Not an expensive watch, either.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gpb1111 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a shot from a deer stand.


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> That looks like a shot from a deer stand.


That is correct!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alxbly (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gpb1111 said:


> That is correct!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gpb1111 said:


> That is correct!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, good luck I hope you get a big one


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> My Sunday Cocktail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 COCKTAIL TIME !!!!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right 
S3 Classic on black leather deployant.









Left
Tissot T-Touch II Titanium









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to the PADI on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon and Zoe is wearing one of her new G-Shocks 









The PADI is simply awesome and has become a fave. It works so well on canvas too 



























Got the matching PADI socks :lol:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Glycine DC-4 Airman Purist. I've owned a few Airman models and so far, I think this is my favorite. Really digging the vintage vibe.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just bought a strap that cost twice as much as this watch. Sometimes Orient surprises the hell out of me.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the PADI on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon and Zoe is wearing one of her new G-Shocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice watch and awsome pictures 
cheers
G


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just a few shots of my new Eterna Heritage Military 1939:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



carlhaluss said:


> Just a few shots of my new Eterna Heritage Military 1939:


congratulations. I like it 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Macal (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton - Frogman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some Dead with the Red on today - enjoying a new release from the old band.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms. I wore this one Monday and placed it in the safe dial up Tuesday morning at 7:08. I just picked it up and it gained 3 seconds and was still running after almost 132 hours.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I officially have two watches. Well, a third is on its way but for now, it's just the Damasko DB4 and this Sinn...Back on a custom Bcatt strap









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This was on my wrist most of the day.









But it's going to go bye bye with some other watches.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening drive change up:


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









23mm vintage Bueche Girod on my 6.25mm wrist


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## curtisnb (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice! Something looks a little different... Ha



Fox143 said:


> Nezumi Voiture 2.0 today
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 10692586
> 
> Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


Beautiful. Great depth to that dial. Great choice of strap.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I still have to choose ;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*BERNHARDT #GMT2 #ETA2836 #BADASS





















*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Prometheus Poseidon bronze.


----------



## Yap WH (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Seiko Presage SSA303J1 for Chinese New Year


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EZM 6


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GA - 500P - 3AJF

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tritium RULES the Night!!!


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Citizen Navihawk on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning. 
I am wearing the Mercer on my first Heuerville strap purchased years ago. It was called the peanut  classic strap. I do prefer this watch on a brown strap. I'll try different combos this week. 
Have a great day. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


Sweet love the canvas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Roadking1102 said:


> Sweet love the canvas!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! With Ti and canvas you almost don't feel you even have a watch on.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Work watch today. Have a good one.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Monarch For me!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And again . . .


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++ *******Seiko 5 SNZD75********

Seiko 5 SNZD75


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

My favorite at this moment.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bjkadron said:


> Orient Monarch For me!


The most "playful" dress watches I have ever seen. I cannot find the cream/white dial one (like yours) at reasonable price. I may settle for the black dialed one, but that cream with stainless steel hits the spot for me.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Black Bay Blue on a deep brown Crown & Buckle strap today. Using the bezel as a date marker when I don't need it for timing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> The most "playful" dress watches I have ever seen. I cannot find the cream/white dial one (like yours) at reasonable price. I may settle for the black dialed one, but that cream with stainless steel hits the spot for me.


I Love it! Classy, yet when you look closer or the light hits it, it surprises you. If you like the cream I would say it is worth paying a little more or waiting. The black one looks nice, but this version was just right for me... I searched for several months before I found that one used on ebay with the extra strap included.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










EFM-501 as I get ready for my bass students.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Caught it mid-tick!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Conductor









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Tissot T-Race chrono/auto _was pick of the litter this A.M.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> I am wearing the Mercer on my first Heuerville strap purchased years ago. It was called the peanut  classic strap. I do prefer this watch on a brown strap. I'll try different combos this week.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic, I always think that Black and Tan go together very well. Excellent taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Mix and Match: MKII Kingston on Rolex 62510 Jubilee with 550 End links:*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10646938
> View attachment 10646946


...that watch drive me crazy.. and they will release a 42mm version....


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Davosa Ternos Ceramic Vintage


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


 SHOGUN !!!!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Off to work with my massive 48mm Navitimer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If Batman had a *TIMEX*...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Madison today... with an in-house hand wind movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I stuck with the Fifty Fathoms today, I just couldn't take it off this morning. What a fantastic sports watch!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....and a fellow bro. Seiko SKX009 for the evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight it'll be the Bull Shark


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally got my Nighthawk








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303
> 
> View attachment 10621186
> 
> ​


That's a good looking watch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Maverick


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


Love that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slonneck (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My latest addition!
My first Zodiac and I LOVE the mystery dials.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slonneck (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



slonneck said:


> My latest addition!
> My first Zodiac and I LOVE the mystery dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue for today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The wife is on work travel so my big night is a glass of Eagle Rare neat and "playing watches". Swapped out the MILTAT canvas for a Worn and Wound orange leather strap.


























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived late today my new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military. No time for a photo shoot so a couple of quick grab shots. Next time will be the real pics hopefully.


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*BERNHARDT #F71















*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monday night's alright for wrenching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GA - 500P - 3AJF










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 10705586
> 
> 
> View attachment 10705626
> ...


 MT. FUGI !!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Better set the date right...


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


>


 Cool watch. Btw, is that an edit or mistake on your avatar ? Either way, I like it !!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Cool watch. Btw, is that an edit or mistake on your avatar ? Either way, I like it !!


Thanks. Avatar is intended.


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









V25793 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving my new Oris 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac super Seawolf 53 reissue today. 
I almost put it for sale as it wears a bit small but after getting the bracelet back on I'll just keep it a bit longer I think. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally got my bracelet re-sized so I can wear my Seiko SNDF85 today.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Panerai 425 tribute to the SLC.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy speedy Tuesday! Love my new Heuerville strap!



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn a quartz watch in a very long time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Added color today..


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a Deep Blue for now...FedEx just dropped off my Gen 1 Black Monster !! 






It wasn't a Monster !! It's my 10y Limited Edition....nicknamed the Blue Smurf


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion today.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Done with the desk diving for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heres another Timex for ya!









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun again today. Whenever I wear this I sometimes wonder why I even have other watches, but then I realize that's crazy talk.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The very definition of affordable goodness.


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I decided to change things up and take it off the bracelet for a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My latest acquisition!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big Wednesday, Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest pick up.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got a new Choice Cuts strap in the mail. It's some really cool, unique leather that is hard to translate in a pic. I rarely put brown leather on a black watch, but it kinda works with the 'ol 5513. Thanks for another great product.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 368 on my favorite strap of all time from Gunny Straps. I believe this was called the icon and made for Arnold. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day another dollar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

380 all dressed up





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos on navy Klevlin Leather Good strap for today









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BB Bronze in the snow









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Night style..


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just love how the light bounces off this beauty.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on a grey Zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BattleCruiser (Jan 31, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vapaus Veli









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First outing for my new Aquaracer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Still wearing the BBB Classic on a dark brown Crown & Buckle strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five24 this Tuesday


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I definitely like this one more and more, particularly since the strap change.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got the Speedy Reduced in the mail from Japan. The bracelet was sized for an elf, but I was planning to use straps. I've owned one before and missed it.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Just got the Speedy Reduced in the mail from Japan. The bracelet was sized for an elf, but I was planning to use straps. I've owned one before and missed it.


Love the watch, love the strap, ...interesting combo
cheers
G


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755​


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I mainly bought this Longines D/D for the screw on back. 
I've had it with those pressure pressed on display backs that might be pretty to look at but very, 
and I mean VERY difficult to remove and you need a special press to put back on.







You see, I like to reg/adj my own movements.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Just got the Speedy Reduced in the mail from Japan. The bracelet was sized for an elf, but I was planning to use straps. I've owned one before and missed it.


I just picked one up too and I can't take it off. It's the perfect size for my dainty wrists (165cm).

I got mine from Japan also. Brand you Japan?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Couple more minutes with this...









Oh he77 who am I fooling. It will stay on for the Indiglo.
But tomorrow will be something COMPLETELY different..


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Welcome Wednesday Feb 1st.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#OMEGA








*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Nighthawk on Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Now showing, Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Oris 65 40 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2 with the Speedy Reduced


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Vintage Seiko World Timer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am wearing the awesome yet affordable Mido Titanium Ocean Star diver. 
Love it and considering getting the blue SS later on too.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eh. Something completely different comes later.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Where did January go is what I wanna know_








_
Oris 65

_


----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice Oris, good bit of dome going on there!!

Not sure about January seemed to slip pretty quick, must buy myself a February watch )


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NOMOS Orion for work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Orient Monarch today. I could look at it for hours.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two of my favorite things when I'm outside of the States.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Zurich Weltzeit


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Appreciating this affordable today.......

















Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag Heuer WD1211-K-20 37mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Check out my new toy...a Blue Smurf 












!!


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Trusty beater today!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of these, until I figure out which one I'm keeping.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to get through day 1 of a seminar out of 2.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first ever bronze watch was in the mail tonight. I was looking for one for quite some time now, but didn't want to break the bank. The Gruppo Gamma seemed to be a good choice at a decent price point and I thought the design was rather appealling. I have to say the first impressions are exceeding my expectations. And here are some pics!




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like I am a day early.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can never stay away too long



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vacheron Overseas today


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to this, as it just arrived in the mail. Tag Heuer WAP1110, 39mm case, lug to lug 45mm. I really like their quartz watches, they seem to fit me like a glove. I have 2 WD1211's and a WK1113, also!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



NorthernBen said:


> View attachment 10722050
> Trusty beater today!


atlas with skx009 bezel insert. Really nice.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the Cascais blue proto 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'd rather be green than blue.










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My little friend


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's not easy being green...



Beagleybear said:


> I'd rather be green than blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just finished strapping a nato on the Filson. It's my first experience with nato and I like it quite a bit. It'll get its first trial run at the office tomorrow. Regardless of the outcome, I will resist the urge to put a nato on every watch I own.

Say it with me:
I
will
resist










Bling!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Don't know yet, but something from the tall & heavy collection


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Got this quartz Seiko from my uncle many years ago, before I had any interest in watches. Trying it out on this navy blue NATO for a few hrs ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



USMC0321 said:


> Don't know yet, but something from the tall & heavy collection


nice collection, you have a couple of Cal ( Medusa) creations in there
That is awsome, congrats 
cheers
G


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Went shopping this morning and came back with this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










At least the rain is on its way out.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An inexpensive favourite...


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on the green Golf Omega.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love my Oris65 42, works great on leather, canvas, steel, NATO.... very versatile and a beauty 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



b'oris said:


>


Blue Pelagos is on my short list. Very nice.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Latest member of my Blue Crew, Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Almost makes work bearable today...almost.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

....my new 












Blue Smurf...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wrong date


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new twin time will be on the wrist for a while...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started out nice and sunny this morning and I did see my shadow.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On today's menu we have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag Heuer WAP1110 39mm case, lug to lug 45mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157 Ti Ty










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



C4L18R3 said:


>


NICE!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm a few days behind 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM111 Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










58seven today still too cool to swim but the days are getting longer....won't be long


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Started out nice and sunny this morning and I did see my shadow.


Beautiful Zodiac and pictures Brian.
cheers
G


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

my coke-zero skx on super-jub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Macal (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

590










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Trying to remember exactly what happened last night. But it was awesome.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parnis Seagull 2530.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A "little" Seiko to get me time.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze is the mirror of form, wine of the Steinhart. 










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The SARB033 honeymoon continues


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*My 41 year old original owner never serviced 17 jewel automatic hacking day date Seiko watch

*_


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work again, so workhorse is out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

When the wife brings home a Pepsi wall clock. =) Have a nice weekend. =)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*BERNHARDT GMT2















*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rōlexinį


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF

Oris Carl Brashear LE on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 10733410
> 
> 
> View attachment 10733426
> ...


Crazy, at first glance, I though the first pic was a shot inside an old helicopter cockpit flying over farmland.

I need coffee...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Kids home sick today, 75 youth were out the last two days with this flu. I'm home all day today. Think I'll stick with this one all weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still got that honeymoon thingy going.. ??



















All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX009J ... rarely wear it to work (diving from my desk!) but what the heck.. why not, it's Friday.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going gold today, Mi Mido Ocean Star V.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ol' Reliable...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Broke out my ecodrive Chrono today. I don't wear it a lot, but felt like something different today.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A little Fossil action for Friday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drunk Tuna today.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rōlexinį


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Grand Seiko today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo is machismo








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 on this Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early swap.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...don't worry...I'll get it from em'....


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jatherly said:


> View attachment 10746650


Hello from mine.



















R U enjoy with your Nezumi Voiture ?

Rōlexinį


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for the new arrival, love these Orsa Monstrum's...


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great bang for the buck.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picture from yesterday, but it's what I'm wearing today as well!


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home today. Grand Seiko SBGV027

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shazam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Pro Diver on canvas
*_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing my 16710 today.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Having a Pepsi day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Oris Carl Brashear LE on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.


absolutely stunning Brice, Oris best by far, one of my favourite of all time
Especially wit that strap
cheers
G.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lobster for dinner


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Laco (& first B dial).

42mm Erbstuck:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the new Carrera today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Did I happen to mention that I LOVE the aesthetics of this watch.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The DiverOne PVD automatic mvt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> absolutely stunning Brice, Oris best by far, one of my favourite of all time
> Especially wit that strap
> cheers
> G.


Thank you so much. It's become a favorite and it works great with canvas straps also my faves 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Giving the '5' a go today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


>


that is really nice


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 10756178


that looks like a one button (crown ) pushe chrono. 
AWSOME
cheers
G


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Oris Sixty Five Topper LE










Rōlexinį


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Solar on a rainy day


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Speedy Pro making me smile!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with the new arrived, Orsa Monstrum


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday morning football beer and too much food with my PADI Kinetic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

When you're waiting for your damasko to arrive from overseas and you replace your recently sold Sinn ux with a rather inexpensive quartz piece










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time for a vacation but first some airport time cuz who doesn't like airport time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










MKII Hawkinge, Flannel, mmm February

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## slonneck (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my very few Quartz. 
ETA6725 if I recall correctly.









Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I started the day with the Gavox Avidiver


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Fossil Haywood


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Crazy, at first glance, I though the first pic was a shot inside an old helicopter cockpit flying over farmland.
> 
> I need coffee...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Helicopter? OK, but the small one. ;-)


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....changing over mid day.....have a safe WE....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another rhyme watch.









Stuhrling Saturday


----------



## jawshoe (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

any love for women's watches? sharing the gf's michelle tahitian ceramic chrono


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today
Cheers


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got the Mudmaster on while enjoying a very tasty König Ludvig Weissbier von Bavaria. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition. Breitling Blackbird LE!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Playing around with strap options on the GS!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid-day switch to my Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch's stock strap. The colorful NATO that I was wearing would have clashed with the shirt that I am wearing to a Chinese New Year party tonight. Black goes with everything.







​


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKX027 NOS

I've been waiting several years to get my hands on 1 of these.
I've had it about 2 months. Wore it a few times with the Seiko Oyster style bracelet it came with, then put a Seiko Divers Strap 
on & tucked the oyster bracelet in a safe place. I went all out with a Seiko gold buckle for the strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


DRACULA .........REALLY NICE


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Estoril 300

























Cheers
G


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



AndyGarton said:


> New Speedy Pro making me smile!


nice watch, 
tell me, is the auction house still operating in tring.
cheers
G


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this from my lovely wife as a retirement/birthday gift.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got to say it's lume aint too bad


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








As I said, when I'm in the snow, this old workhorse gets wrist time.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mansfield Automatica One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> View attachment 10764634


Oh my...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally made it . Now time to reeeeelax










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NOS 1972 Hamilton diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Snowy day

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the 1680, not sure about the strap selection.... had to try it out.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got thin in mail ..
My first New to me Hamilton.. 
Already a fan of Hamilton!!!










Thanks for looking.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

today calls for Haute Horlogerie ,enjoy your sunday everyone.....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Helgray Silverstone Green​


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Trying out the Bauhaus style before taking the plunge ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Evening switch to the 1680, not sure about the strap selection.... had to try it out.


+1 vote to ditch that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mitchjrj said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sexy aint it......


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PATCOOK said:


> today calls for Haute Horlogerie ,enjoy your sunday everyone.....
> View attachment 10765274
> View attachment 10765282
> View attachment 10765290


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








BFK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SuperBowl Sunday


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn this since I got hold of my seikos and citizen


















Sent from space


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black PVD Sharkey.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rōlexinį


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Oris Carl Brashear LE on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.


Awesome! =)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Titanium subby on some saddle leather for a change.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.......today's the day.........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The new Scurfa DiverOne PVD with now yellow hand sets and an automatic mvt. 
Have a great Sunday 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My typical tool for timing shots ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Finally got my metallic blue in classic shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice day for a Super Bowl in Houston!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday! Cheers!









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a Super Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








For the last part of the day my latest acquisition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 24 on gunny strap. It makes it look like a big boy watch.

























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










All set for the game today, c'mon dirty birds!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch for the Seastar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took the Monster for a walk in the woods. The watch tagged along as well.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My Oris at the beach today.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready for game time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this for a bit as I have to ship it out. Nice proto. 
They crushed their campaign goal super quick 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylemi85 (May 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mont Blanc Heritage Chronometrie Vasco de Gama edition


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing this for a bit as I have to ship it out. Nice proto.
> They crushed their campaign goal super quick
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Looks awesome. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new Straton Syncro prototype. Their Kickstarter campaign started this past week and they funded super fast then crushed their goal. They come in two sizes, 40 and 45mm, automatic or mecaquartz, date or ND and different colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tough day of skiing for the Damasko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Recent acquisition. Hand wound with popping blue hands.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oven fried wings. I have one that is more focused on the wings but I knew that wouldn't fly here


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> The new Straton Syncro prototype. Their Kickstarter campaign started this past week and they funded super fast then crushed their goal. They come in two sizes, 40 and 45mm, automatic or mecaquartz, date or ND and different colors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I'm going to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Halftime cleanup!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning from Hong Kong!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After I saw the current Massdrop offering on a Victorinox Maverick Sport Watch I decided to wear my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681. Not being too fond of this watch's stock bracelet, I have replaced it with a Super Engineer II.







​


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First GMT - Christopher Ward 38mm









For reference, my wrist is 6.5 inches


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

My Sarb017 on a Fitzgerald Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Strap. Love it!


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore this Russian diver today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








It needs feeding....Kinetic energy that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early Monday morning and wide awake.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#OMEGA














*


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

High Five Monday










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PATRIOTS !!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7017-17W


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen today. This thing is a real Stunner... The dial color and the way everything works together on this watch is amazing. Especially for the price. It never gets old. I just can't do it justice. Especially with the phone camera.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting the work week with the Mercer on Art's peat moss (Horween) leather strap.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Symphony


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......breakfast run......


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Tuna 300m

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition. My first rose gold. Not sure how I feel about it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage 60's Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 Super Compressor for today.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








love this watch, I just wish it would cheer up a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Love this watch, just wish it would cheer up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......subbing for OM is a Gen 1 BM (just arrived)....Geckota going on 2morrow...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Love this watch, just wish it would cheer up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think this piece will ever change its boat race Andrew
cheers
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> I don't think this piece will ever change its boat race Andrew
> cheers
> G


No, you're right. I'm not really sure what the point of the downturned mouth part of the face is. It is one of my favourites though.☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Swinging old school mid-size diver for today.....

*Citizen NY2300*


























b-)​_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Modern Explorer II to start the week. I am still shocked over last nights game results.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The patina is coming along nicely









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dusted this one off today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Omega chrono calibre 1040. 
Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## conkmwc (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So, this came in the mail an hour ago. I thought it was missing all the screws until I realized that they were in the screwdriver tool that it came with. I still have to add one link to make it perfectly comfortable but this is a pretty damn good looking watch!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Never too young to be a WUS. Today he is 3 and he told me my date was wrong!


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the rest of the night, Melbourne Flinders.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Y


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with this Okeah hand wind chronograph on Rallye strap on this rainy Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega chrono calibre 1040.
> Have a good evening. B
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Super cool, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One and only Orient in my box


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fancied a bronze this morning


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega chrono calibre 1040.
> Have a good evening. B
> 
> 
> ...


that is a Gem, awsome, love it Brice.
cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

As Dusk falls...


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

564 Ti/Tobacco


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos ludwig 40 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with the Oris 65 today and put it back on the bracelet which is best so far for the office. 
Cheers. B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....new Monster going out today.......


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Went with the Oris 65 today and put it back on the bracelet which is best so far for the office.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


...........I've been enjoying your pics for quite a while now......very nice watches, clothes & bracelets.....Looks like a nice morning routine you have going. Thanks for inviting us in. Have a nice day !


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RWC 47mm Egi today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Winter time, but it's supposed to be 86 degrees today. Cmon!


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Colt


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry the date is wrong. I fixed it. I did take the photo this morning.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VC means business today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dressy day today so I get to wear my brand new (got it yesterday) Orient Bambino! I got the Orient Symphony originally, But I couldn't love the case shape so that is going up for sale.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Grateful for these affordable choices......


















Cream dial for the day......








Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa today









Seamaster yesterday









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

K500


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








At work with my JLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Stowa Marine Original and Andre Agassi's signature nike tech challenge II hot lava


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Showing some Newcastle United love today









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day Menu, Nacken Vintage Blue


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First full day. Love it.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not quite as reliable as a Swiss train... But nearly! Mondaine retro automatic


----------



## Pilotds (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










BlancpaiN Bathyscaphe ceramic today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday on newly acquired Ted Su ammo. Love it!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 on dark blue WatchGecko Vintage Italian Leather watch strap​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I got this new Borealis Proto in for a test drive, the 41.5mm Sea Storm. Typical nice quality from Borealis. Super nice lume and cool chamfers  if you like the BPFF style but can't or won't spend the $ on one, this is a nice homage (i owned a BPFF)and the case is very different so it's not a 1 for 1 copy.

Quick pics



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gonna try it to bed and see if it's annoying









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy today. Got the day right this week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ikorman (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Jacques Lemans. I could not find any info about it online.


----------



## DuhWatchSnob (Jan 28, 2017)

Just bought this recently. You guys think it's too big for my wrist ?


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another week of travel. 









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DuhWatchSnob said:


> Just bought this recently. You guys think it's too big for my wrist ?


Looks just fine on your wrist. Enjoy it and wear it well! Great looking watch!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

the new piece









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Never get tired of this one.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Zulu Time. Hard to believe this is 26 years old...










Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Ranger.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Borealis Sea Storm prototype this morning, trying to see how it wears and we'll try some different straps on it over the next few days. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ice hardened


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite watch with my favorite book.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Never get tired of this one.


Gotta get myself an skx step up from my orient ray

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon TSAR



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......I'll take a shot on this today.....
View attachment 10807065


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's very dark in London!


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Kinetic watch - Seiko SKA369P1 Prospex Pepsi. Arrived today - on a blue 
Nato until I can resize the excellent bracelet


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Citizen NY2300*

















b-)​_


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on leather. Already thinking of what I'll be wearing for our first big snowstorm tomorrow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fivetwofour today


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ice Blue Zimbe 300mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received a nice small 37mm Enicar. After I figure out how to set the day/ date I may look at some strap/ bracelet options?

























Figured it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Cascais proto on natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The sumo in it's natural habitat.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Apparently a day late.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARW013 on a suede strap from Bas & Lokes...


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Love my little Seiko 5 !!!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to Breitling Blackbird LE at the Warriors game. Go Dubs!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is easy, diver 

upload pic


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Just in case I get lost, can't remember how high I am or what the weather is doing, and for that matter how hot it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still hang on to my NOMOS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My snow day Seiko PADI Kinetic GMT. If you're in the northeast, stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Gulf racing colours, very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


>


Nice pickup Mike, congrats!!!


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

'05 PO2500C 45.5mm


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart in Blizzard

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Precisionist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well I guess I like blue 
Oris 65 42 today still on bracelet 
HAGD
B










I freaking love this watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool watch. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Is it my imagination or is there suddenly a lot of Doxa love recently?



Jeep99dad said:


> Very cool watch. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Nice pickup Mike, congrats!!!


Thank you |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko - Thursday


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo Thursday 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hammy Navy Pioneer


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Marine Star Chrono for today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


>


Love it! Is that a 61 or 118? The old ref are fantastic

My 55 says hi!










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jwillee said:


> Love it! Is that a 61 or 118? The old ref are fantastic
> 
> My 55 says hi!


Thanks - this is the 564 with the 8 day movement and sapphire case back
Love your 55


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rockmastermike said:


> Thanks - this is the 564 with the 8 day movement and sapphire case back
> Love your 55


Yes. I realized that it was the 8 day after hitting send.

Cheers to a beautiful watch!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......over 1 ft of snow here in MA !!!!.....
View attachment 10819122


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





free image hosting


----------



## gatorguy959 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa is killer.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_As usual, a late entry for the day....

*VC Heritage Chrono*


























b-)​_


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IMO no one has done Vintage better than Laco on the Erbstuck:


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Martinique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Getting ready to start digging out here in Connecticut

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










47040 today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love love love










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Love love love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still love the way the 103 LE looks. Makes me kind of regret selling mine...

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jwillee said:


> Still love the way the 103 LE looks. Makes me kind of regret selling mine...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Why'd ya sell?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Why'd ya sell?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Got more than I paid and was chasing something else at the time.

You know how it is

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Is it my imagination or is there suddenly a lot of Doxa love recently?


Yeah. Cyclical it seems. 
I have one on the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PADI on DrunkArtStraps tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



galliano said:


> free image hosting


Awesome watch! What brand is it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. Cyclical it seems.
> I have one on the way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, of course you do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Is it my imagination or is there suddenly a lot of Doxa love recently?


I know, right? I've ignored mine for years and pa-pow! All of a sudden buying more - as per usual, I blame all of you...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










End of a long day


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the model number for this???

Today I wore this Patek 3509:


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#OMEGA




















*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today..........


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another snow day









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bordeaux rather than port tonight! Cheers guys! 










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!! H2O Kalmar II


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Just arrived! Bang... Bang... Bangla 44 w/Breciated Jasper stone dial
_


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....I caught this guy reading a book !!...."WUS for Dummies" ....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing today's new arrival -- Sixties Iconic Square Chrono...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived this week. It's a few years old but looks great. The case back is polished stainless and has some scratches. I used. Mothers Mag and Aluminum polish and it did a pretty good job of buffing them out. It's an awesome watch!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa Flieger









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Salut les amis

I went back to the Borealis Sea Storm prototype with C3X1 lume ND dial this morning. The bezel is really cool, I like this watch more and more as I spend time with it. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful day!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking this one out for a spin since I haven't worn it in a while.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday night, time to go out for a few cold ones. ?










Hope you will all have great weekend!

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A few days in Copenhagen, DENMARK


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko baby tuna


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I got this new Borealis Proto in for a test drive, the 41.5mm Sea Storm. Typical nice quality from Borealis. Super nice lume and cool chamfers  if you like the BPFF style but can't or won't spend the $ on one, this is a nice homage (i owned a BPFF)and the case is very different so it's not a 1 for 1 copy.
> 
> Quick pics
> 
> ...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scubapro 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Ploprof this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheers! Thanks to Franco60 for prompting me to make an afternoon switch.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Finally the sun is out in Northern Ca! Nice change from all the flash flood warnings this week....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sitting outside reading with my Accutron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't seem to take this one off it's so comfortable.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> Wearing today's new arrival -- Sixties Iconic Square Chrono...


Nice!!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sushi date with the wife unit.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Cheers! Thanks to Franco60 for prompting me to make an afternoon switch.


Man, that's purdy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










ZeroZeroZero for some wrenching on the old Yamaha this afternoon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gotta end PilotFriday with my Alpina PVD chrono. Another pilot will soon join it in the rotation 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















A9


----------



## jeiarneec (May 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received my Seiko Skx007










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 ++*

Early dinner. And no I'm not 80 living in Florida....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 ++*









Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph​


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 ++*

Today's choice


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still my favorite Grand Seiko, and my favorite watch. Grand Seiko SBGX059:


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday night everyone. Popped this one on for a quick casual dinner


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This...


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor 79270 on B&S NATO









a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My dearest watch



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Saxaphonst (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skx009 with 12 hour bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tisell black/black GMT with bright green GMT hand, Hangzhou 6460 movement running predictably at about +5s/day, sapphire crystal and engraved ceramic bezel from Mr Oh in Korea... On a super comfortable mesh bracelet from Dmitry in Russia! Snow on the way to London...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....my choice was shocking too....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Modded Seiko SNK


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Aqualand C023 on Gas Gas Bones


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Just browsing WUS hoping the weather clears so we can hit the beach.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa 750t GMT









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the Old Navitimer today.

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anonimo Zulutime GMT first weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Callback for Sweeney Todd. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just found this in my mail box...


















Threw it on a suede leather NATO strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This Tudor Black Bay Dark has become one of my favorites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This beauty landed today!
Love it!! Small dial and all 

Turbo photobmb 




































Celebrating the new arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 World Time SRP687, Second Hand Mod.

Ordered the hand from Esslinger's. It's made for the Seiko SNAF01 Pilot Watch, which I also have.
I thought the hand fit the bill just fine for this watch too. 1st 2 pics are before & after.







































CHEERS !!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


 Nice watch Gary !!


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> This beauty landed today!
> Love it!! Small dial and all
> 
> Turbo photobmb
> ...


Congratulations, Brice! Super cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gavox Avidiver for some golf and relaxation today


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Is it too late to post Fall pictures?

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday night- have a great weekend all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waitin' on a plane with the OS Classic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> This beauty landed today!
> Love it!! Small dial and all
> 
> Turbo photobmb
> ...


You finally got a Doxa! Congratulations, she's beautiful. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this beauty from my AD this afternoon. 
Love the khaki/brown dial. 
Cheers. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



steadyrock said:


> You finally got a Doxa! Congratulations, she's beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
It may be my 13th or 15th Doxa  used to always have one in the rotation. Cool watches. Different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Goer g536a


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A quiet night at home with the family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi WUS!

I bought this at the local watch maker without doing prior research on the Seiko 6105. He got it as part of a grab bag of watch bits and all he did was polish the crystal. Not knowing if it was genuine or not, I got it pretty cheap.

Everything checks off: movement, dial, bezel and crown. All authentic and correct for a Seiko 6105-8119. I think the previous owner tried reluming the bezel with luminova, hence the ugly green blob.

Quite a deal for me!










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late switch...


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took this before heading to dinner tonight. Just getting a chance to post it now. What a beautiful day it was today!


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Borealis scorpionfish!


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Was too knackered to post this yesterday


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can this be the year the "5" are healthy together?










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph

View attachment 10849730


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing my latest purchase, got it yesterday from my local AD. Fun experience and love the watch. Has a really cool dial color and layout. 
Have a great Sunday. We're going to celebrate Lochlan's first birthday later. 
B



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......finally got out of his shell !!...


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LACO SUNDAY!!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








At work, so this one comes with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mühle Glashütte Terrasport on leather NATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 19 years "well loved" 173 today.


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

image gratuite à télécharger


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Date night 009.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first rose gold. And my first Flieger all in one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP653 Blue Ceramica


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










That moment when they all stack up and everything is still clearly legible.

Dresses up, dresses down. Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....the Gen 1 came out on another snowy day in New England.....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














In Sweeden today. Solid Bronze ships propeller


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Triplezero again today while working on some home repairs


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

El Primero Tricolor today


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

X wind silver dial


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Long day in the studio...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RAM75 said:


> El Primero Tricolor today


Absolutely stellar piece


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



soaking.fused said:


> Absolutely stellar piece


Thanks man! It's on loan from a buddy. He has my Breitling Top Time 2002 Thunderball in exchange. It's a great way to check our pieces and change up the collection a bit without breaking the bank.


----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

....the Monster wanted some private time to cool off in the snow. (12'' today in New England)...


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor 79270 on Bulang & Sons leather NATO









a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today..........:..


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today..........


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Lepine Heritage 180th Anniversary in-house (pocket watch)


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can anyone tell me why I keep seeing people's posts twice??

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn U1000


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5 SNZG02


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Linen dial Datejust 16001 for Monday


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



travelmate2440 said:


> SRP653 Blue Ceramica
> 
> View attachment 10853090
> View attachment 10853098


 HEY !!!! That looks awful familiar !!!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
Wish you all a great work week. I'll start it with the Doxa 300 50th anniversary 
HAGD
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeffie007 said:


> Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph
> 
> View attachment 10849730
> 
> ...


 PANDA !!!!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Archimede Pilot 39mm date


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wish you all a great work week. I'll start it with the Doxa 300 50th anniversary
> HAGD
> B
> ...


Love this version B! What are your thoughts on this piece?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I replaced the bezel insert, I was surprised by the quality at < $9.00, all numerals are deep cut and (c) it came with a pip. I repainted it, as I wanted a red triangle and also turned down the white with a little yellow and some lume powder.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Love this version B! What are your thoughts on this piece?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it. I long hesitated between the Pro and Sharky, love their looks equally. The orange sort of being the classic Doxa and what they are well know for, but the all/white markers & hands offering superb clean contrast against the black dial, also a bit more versatile. Ideally one would have both a Pro Doxa and a Sharkhunter. I've considered reacquiring a 1200 Pro or a 600 at some point. 
As for the 300 reissue, it's a very well executed 50th anniversary doing justice to the original imo. Love the vintage vibe. 
I do struggle a bit with the very small dial even if it is part of what makes it a true homage to the original 300. 
B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This bloody beaut!


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















Digging my BARTON strap with quick release spring bars on the humble Timex Weekender!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

my Monsters tried to jump me...but....taking my "Blue" out for a ride today.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drunk Shogun today.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Toxic Shiznit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Oris Sixty Five Topper Limited Edition
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4036186&share_type=t

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sharkey and SRP637


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

da34


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

....I already posted 4 hrs ago....So DON"T click a "like"....seriously....I took a cool pic at a Liquor Store earlier and wanted to share...(bottles "as is").


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Aragon


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Letting that Chrono hand run free!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage today...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain 500 Fathoms on a NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

double post, sorry


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms to start the week


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Blancpain 500 Fathoms on a NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now my Blancpain Tribute to Fifty Fathoms Aqua Lung on nato strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Fifty Fathoms to start the week


It's a battle! Mines on my nato strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had something waiting in the post today. Custom straps from Aaron Bespoke! So pumped!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








[/url]


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



yankeexpress said:


>


Dang. That's really cool. Love seeing this one. Myota Quartz ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am back to the Alpina Startimer automatic chrono, Love the watch and even dig the OEM strap- much improved vs. other Alpina I have had. Though my PVD Alpina Chrono also came with a nice strap. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Fifty Fathoms to start the week


Sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I picked this one up a couple weeks ago. Android Virtuoso with a one minute flying Tourbillon. Watching the tourby rotate is addicting. Entry level tourbillon watch with Chinese HZ3310 movement of which has been running well so far and it's fun to look at.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue hands, baby's got blue hands.

Longines Lepine Heritage180th Anniversary (in-house), 50m.WR, sapphire, 56mm, manual wind, numbered, ref ref L7.022.4.11.1


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The color of love..


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Left









Right









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today.........


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alfa Maratac Marathon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heroic 18


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning.

I'm going with the Borealis Bull Shark black dial today. 
HAGD
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Charging up the PADI Kinetic GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday, but wearing the one I love the most on Valentine's.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NOS Seiko 7T32









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the night, SRP639 glows


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The view from our property. Getting ready to start building our house! Steinhart OVM and Mt Rainier.


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with this one


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my titanium beater today









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy Tuesday on Corrigia Heritage strap. Smooth like butta! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Fifty Fathoms to start the week


That is smashing Jason. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco today. Have a great day, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Hope everyone is having a terrific Tuesday.
A mid day switch.

I've been with this hot to trot piece since yesterday and even slept with this piece last night.
It was comfortable, the rubber that is. The rubber strap folks. 
*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*









As much as I like the MDV-102, I got to go back to what drove my passion to this hobby.
Got to give some lovin attention back to my sexy......

*Seiko SKX007*









She just gets better with age. 


















So yeah, she's still the one....













Don't forget to spread the love y'all.
b-)​_


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Keeping it uncomplicated.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jwillee said:


> That is smashing Jason. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks Josh I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PADI turtle...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Brey17 said:


> Had something waiting in the post today. Custom straps from Aaron Bespoke! So pumped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the watch is nice but the strap is the BUISNESS, ostrich leg, have the same on my Oris from combat, I belive same people


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Back in London with my seiko, and about to get robbed, conned, you name it!!!!!!!!!!! Taking the wife for dinner,,,, Happy Valentine!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.......do you "get" my plate ??......take a shot at it......


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day at the office.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I enjoyed my titanium Orient.




























Hope you all had a good one!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nato again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuna









Couple of macros

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 Red for Valentine's Day of course ❤


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bobski said:


> I enjoyed my titanium Orient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total class! Works well with the perlon. I have been looking at the brown version of this with great interest ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been wearing this a lot.










"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blasting the Autodromo Group B with a UV flashlight... get that lume cookin!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch into Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono for Valentine's Day dinner.

My now wife of 5 years got me this 7 years ago.

Many watches have come and gone, but this one stays!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008​


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thejames1 said:


> Tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best close up of a SBBN I've seen so far. Would appreciate if you could post more macro shots from different angles including case back too.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



travelmate2440 said:


> This is the best close up of a SBBN I've seen so far. Would appreciate if you could post more macro shots from different angles including case back too.


I appreciate the kind words! The watch and camera are put away for the night, but I will try to take a few next time I wear this one.
Here's an old case back photo. 








Fortunately the best finished and details are on the top side! ?

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Derekwd (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful watch!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ranger









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 10875473
> 
> the watch is nice but the strap is the BUISNESS, ostrich leg, have the same on my Oris from combat, I belive same people


Yup, suede Ostrich leg. I am in loooooove! Here is the other I wore tonight same material in Midnite Blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Yup, suede Ostrich leg. I am in loooooove! Here is the other I wore tonight same material in Midnite Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is stunning, very classy
cheers
G


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one is my company today. Paperwork day........













cheers
G


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today..........


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Vamospues said:


> Total class! Works well with the perlon. I have been looking at the brown version of this with great interest ...


Thanks! My advice to you would be go go go for it. It is my favourite watch in my collection and really punches well above it's weight. I honestly don't think you can go wrong with this one.

As far as I know it has been long discontinued, so if you have found one pull the trigger.

I got mine from seriouswatches (dutch authorised dealer) and their service is superb, so much so that I have since purchased another watch from them.

The perlon is from cheapnatostraps, which when I first got it I loved, but it has (relatively) quickly become quite misshapen. For me this one would love a nice blue leather strap, when on the more formal side of things I put it on black leather and it is wonderful! Really it works on whatever it is put on.





































Very versatile for both wearabilty and strap pairings. I even put it on a nato in the summer before getting the perlons.










Now if you happen to come accross the bracelet then please let me know! I have been trying to purchase it for a while.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bobski said:


> Thanks! My advice to you would be go go go for it. It is my favourite watch in my collection and really punches well above it's weight. I honestly don't think you can go wrong with this one.
> 
> As far as I know it has been long discontinued, so if you have found one pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


Great set of pics! Clearly an ideal piece because of its versatility, the guilloche swirls are just stunning, they've been seen on the Millenium and the Vintage too, of course. My only issue with this watch is the capital letters for TITANIUM ... but then no watch is perfect ... that I know of, anyway.

Yes, seriouswatches are serious people: and this is where I saw the watch. I think the bracelet version was still available. I bought my Mako from them, great result.

I saw a Youtube vid of the brown version and was really impressed: I don't normally expect brown to work too well, but in this case it seems to.

It would add some more colour to my collection, which so far is blue, black and white. There's always an excuse to buy a new watch, eh ...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little Sinn action today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Vamospues said:


> Great set of pics! Clearly an ideal piece because of its versatility, the guilloche swirls are just stunning, they've been seen on the Millenium and the Vintage too, of course. My only issue with this watch is the capital letters for TITANIUM ... but then no watch is perfect ... that I know of, anyway.
> 
> Yes, seriouswatches are serious people: and this is where I saw the watch. I think the bracelet version was still available. I bought my Mako from them, great result.
> 
> ...


Haha there is always an excuse! I have to say the Titanium letters are not very noticeable, far more in the pictures than in real life, as the writing is pretty thin. But then it has never bothered me, but everyone has their likes and dislikes.

Bear in mind the strap it comes on is horrible! To me the watch screams quality but that strap deserves a place in the bin.

If you can't (and I imagine you won't be able to) see it in real life, check as many videos as possible. Good luck!


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had this on for the last few days, haven't worn it in a while but really digging it since I swapped the strap










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vintage Tudor Prince

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Did a winter jacket and watch ever match better?










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The 103 today on ColaReb leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 3, so guess I'm on a Shogun obsession this week.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RT with Borealis vulcan strap








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Not my favourite wrist wear, but needs must! Off for a run.....


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Did a winter jacket and watch ever match better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to figure out if they make one of those with just the date and out the day. That blue hand is my style and color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> I got to figure out if they make one of those with just the date and out the day. That blue hand is my style and color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a limited edition for timeless...But you can get custom hands through Damasko now....Maybe it's possible to get this blue hand on one of their non limited ones.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## roddyjb (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO SPEEDTIMER


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...living in the woods has some drawbacks....like sliding into a tree...I'm OK...just a bummer to deal with....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> I got to figure out if they make one of those with just the date and out the day. That blue hand is my style and color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the DAxx are all day date.

Happy Mittwoch
testing out a little smart phone macro lens


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New Watchgecko strap on the Seahawk.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> ...living in the woods has some drawbacks....like sliding into a tree...I'm OK...just a bummer to deal with....
> View attachment 10885850


That is a bummer, but glad the watch is ok


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



studiompd said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the DAxx are all day date.
> 
> Happy Mittwoch
> testing out a little smart phone macro lens


Darn, that's kind of a dealbreaker for me. Fine looking watch otherwise. The red hand is stellar also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DA WATCH this week:


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



studiompd said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the DAxx are all day date.
> 
> Happy Mittwoch
> testing out a little smart phone macro lens


they are....the only non day dates they have (i just checked) are on the in house dress watch and the new diver.


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Recent $20 pickup from ebay:









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 6139-6002


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SLR001


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I saw post first thing this AM in another forum from someone who received his Magrette Mona Pacific and when I arrived at the office, look at what was waiting!







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170215/457fceac39c93cc70be49c69fb12ad08.
It comes packaged in a leather case with two extra straps (brown leather and a grey NATO). The packaging alone is better than other watches I have that cost 5-10 times more. This is a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 10881338
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is one seriously good watch JDCfour, and so cool at the same time.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love this one, really nice
cheers
G


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont U2/T Limited Edition


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Well, I decided to keep my BANGLA! Back on my wrist!!
*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bringing the office ladies some coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EHF


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The dynamic K65


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love this one, really nice
> cheers
> G


Thank you, it was a bit of an impulse buy a couple of weeks ago, fell for it as soon as I saw it in the flesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glad you're ok. That's the most important thing.
Good thing the watch held up. That's the 2nd most important thing.

The car?...it can be fixed or replaced.



Time In said:


> ...living in the woods has some drawbacks....like sliding into a tree...I'm OK...just a bummer to deal with....
> View attachment 10885850
> View attachment 10885858


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









SARN001 ON KANGAROO STRAP.

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trusty Tag F1 chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing my Tudor Heritage Chrono today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



docvail said:


> Been wearing this a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes!! That's super hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to my Doxa 300 50th anniversary earlier. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 10878121
> 
> Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008​


Beautiful. Where do shop for gigandet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First wearing of the green turtle....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for Breitling


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DietersRover said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it ... perfect two-tone look of black and gold brown shades.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










52four for hump day this week.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























SNZF25


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full Lume Fever!










"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my trusted grab and go.








[/url]


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 10888593
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In context that looks very nice. Just rough up the bezel and it'd be nicer. It grew on me.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> In context that looks very nice. Just rough up the bezel and it'd be nicer. It grew on me.


Funny you should post that right now...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> This one is my company today. Paperwork day........
> View attachment 10880681
> View attachment 10880689
> 
> ...


Very nice~This one is in my wish list!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had such a busy day I completely forgot to post this earlier. Have a great evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new arrival  the Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE with white markers and hands. German case and Swiss ETA mvt, assembled in Chicago USA
Love it. I'll have to take better pics outdoors.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dressed up for court.


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival  the Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE with white markers and hands. German case and Swiss ETA mvt, assembled in Chicago USA
> Love it. I'll have to take better pics outdoors.
> 
> 
> ...


its another stunner, love the finishing & the crown, top notch
congrats Brice
cheers
G


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My old V8 with brand new shoes!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> its another stunner, love the finishing & the crown, top notch
> congrats Brice
> cheers
> G


Thank you so much. I am very happy to have gotten this one. They did a really great job with this one and got best components they could. I love that it's a US brand and they put those together in their Chicago shop! 
Highly recommend you check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 6139-6002. July 1971 - nearly as old as me... - and still running beautifully - the watch, that is...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Padi turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex on a beautiful day 










Have a good one,
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I posted a shot yesterday of the new Magrette Mona Pacific with the rubber strap. Here it is with the brown leather strap. I'll post another one with grey NATO later on.








On another matter, is anyone familiar with how to "bump" a listing in the sales forum? I can't seem to find any info on how to do so. Thx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LAX breakfast time to go home stat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> I posted a shot yesterday of the new Magrette Mona Pacific with the rubber strap. Here it is with the brown leather strap. I'll post another one with grey NATO later on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just simply reply to your own sales post with the word bump. Your the only one that can reply on a sales thread.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> You just simply reply to your own sales post with the word bump. Your the only one that can reply on a sales thread.


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








. Happy Thursday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

During dinner and happy hour...


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the hands and against that blue dial. They really pop nicely.
You nailed it again Brice. Well so did A&B.

:-!



Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival  the Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE with white markers and hands. German case and Swiss ETA mvt, assembled in Chicago USA
> Love it. I'll have to take better pics outdoors.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OM love again today!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....my Maine **** gave his approval....


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day with the Tudor Heritage Chrono.


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day with a Fred 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309 7040


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here are wristshots of the new Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 in daylight. I am so glad I pulled the trigger on this. Andrew was great to deal with too. Would love to try their handwound model next 

Have a great day. B



















Slight dome is nice, gives out nice reflections but keeps the watch legible from all angles 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Love the hands and against that blue dial. They really pop nicely.
> You nailed it again Brice. Well so did A&B.
> 
> :-!


Thank you very much. It was worth selling a couple for it  .

Here are wristshots of the new Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 in daylight. I am so glad I pulled the trigger on this. Andrew was great to deal with too. Would love to try their handwound model next 

Have a great day. B



















Slight dome is nice, gives out nice reflections but keeps the watch legible from all angles 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The most special watch in my collection today. My late 60's 5513 I inherited from my dad.


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived in the mail


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Oris Carl Brashear today. I've freshly cleaned her up and forgot how good the bronze looks with no patina.

Graham

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this Oris. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mark XII back from service, on a super comfortable NOS bracelet.


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa 50th Anniversary Sub 300 Professional

Mark


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Took off the leather for this metal bracelet today.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This for the evening while I charge it up.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much. I am very happy to have gotten this one. They did a really great job with this one and got best components they could. I love that it's a US brand and they put those together in their Chicago shop!
> Highly recommend you check them out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will check them out, thanks mate.
G


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Crossfire 500M On Canvas


That's a great looking combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Da20










Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> That's a great looking combination!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, love it too 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pepsi on black strap today, c'mon Monday.


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

March 1967 produced (just like me ?) Glycine Combat on a brand new leather Nato strap. Awesome combination!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sticking with a theme...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day, another flight with the Orient Star Classic. Happy to be going home!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romo6948 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Citizen from the 80's i believe..pardon me if i was wrong..inherit from my late grand dad..a 21 jewels auto movement with day date..being told that these watches are been given to him for his 20 years of good services with the Marine Police of Singapore.









Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeiarneec (May 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








seiko snzh57k1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Needed a sturdy companion for a long day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Harding Jetstream HJ0602















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Roamer, just to bring a little colour to this grey morning


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF 
Wish you all a great Friday. 
My new Alpina Startimer auto Chrono for PilotFriday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuck at a desk today. Perfect for a Timemachinist watch/clock.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Faculty meeting









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't stop


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









TGIF guys


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









British issue W10 from 1999

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Nothing like a vintage diver and some black coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finishing up my week long Shogun ride.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

flieger friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Second day in a row for the Steelix. I REALLY like it, especially on good leather with a deployant.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_TGIF fellow WUSsies! I'm feeling blue, the good kind of blue though.......

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster BN0151-09L*



























I can hardly wait for fishing season to get started again as this is an honest to goodness great water watch.
On soft rubber strap while at play.....

















Awesome affordable dive watch.
Have a great Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sixties Chrono
Cheers


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Fancied a change for the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 1392 to accompany me in the Tesla service center. I'd much rather be at happy hour right now.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LLD today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Uhrmensch said:


> Sixties Chrono
> Cheers
> View attachment 10910577


Incredible!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Friday, and I'm wearing my Tudor Heritage Chrono again.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Orient star standard date

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Yacht Timer


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Never really appreciated the SKX much until taking it to the Caribbean recently. I was considering selling it, but now I realize it's the perfect beach watch. Take it in the water all day, torch all night. Now planning to upgrade the movement to an NH36 and keep it forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas this Friday


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Uhrmensch said:


> Sixties Chrono
> Cheers
> View attachment 10910577


Wow, that's gorgeous! Never seen one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _TGIF fellow WUSsies! I'm feeling blue, the good kind of blue though.......
> 
> *Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster BN0151-09L*
> 
> ...


nice watch, beautiful pictures and I am so glad the fish are back.......Cheers BevoWatch.

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 10906857
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very cool piece, really like the date window magnifier, numbers and the Crown inc the guard 
Looks awsome.
cheers
G


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> very cool piece, really like the date window magnifier, numbers and the Crown inc the guard
> Looks awsome.
> cheers
> G


Wing does nice work. I may put the bracelet back on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Wing does nice work. I may put the bracelet back on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think this is the type of watch that will look good on many many different straps, a proper strap magnet.

G


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TradeKraft said:


> Alpina Yacht Timer


Super hot watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco today. Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> Wish you all a great Friday.
> My new Alpina Startimer auto Chrono for PilotFriday.
> B
> ...


Every time I see that crown, I want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Every time I see that crown, I want one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is super cool 
I am selling my PVD one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BC3 now on thick leather 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Super hot watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Old oris BC3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## romo6948 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
















Stuhrling

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO SRP481K1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a good evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to this for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681​


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My recent favorite for a Friday night.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

....Hi all my friends....looooong day...a late night pic...actually not too bad...


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Dortmund Erbstuck today:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It is super cool
> I am selling my PVD one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm. Let me take a peek.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for my late night flight to Asia for a short term medical mission. Got my SNDF93 as my travel companion. Rugged, reliable, stylish and with the silicone strap it's super comfortable!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Match day!! ⚽⚽⚽










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Maranez Bangla 44mm Sodalite stone dial. 









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this one right now, although the Dan Henry that was delivered to my work mailbox yesterday but not to my actual mailbox will hopefully be available for me to stick on later today.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It arrived. It is a beautiful watch. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1966 DJ.


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Time for a Sat AM workout!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Get you some of that









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Afternoon change, after polishing


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...."Blue Smurf"....and NO !!..I never wanted to eat one...too salty and chewy...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Decided not to go swimming, but decided to keep the watch on.


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Seiko saturday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

65 and sunny in February, I'll take it! Wearing the perfect beater.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still rocking the Astor + Banks blue pilot. 
Love it.

B



























At my usual Saturday afternoon spot for a late lunch and beers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Green turtle again.. now on leather


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm on a Panerai kick lately.

PAM 112 today for a nice casual dinner out with the family.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Oceanstar Commander NOS


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_An afternoon switch from one affordable to another. Hey, it's the weekend.
From this...









to this...

















Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










ZeroZeroZero today while repainting my daughters room.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started off the day with this Pan Euro Chrono.









Now the Speedy for the rest of the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh from the AD 
Zenith










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to my PADI on blue DAS canvas earlier. 
Cheers. 
B









Got a new chauffeur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Speedy is unbelievable! I bought it new almost 17 years ago from my local AD. For years I've been asking if I should have it serviced. They always ask me if it's keeping good time. I always reply, yes. It only gains +/- 5 seconds a day! It has NEVER been serviced and still keeps amazing time! And I used to wear this watch (almost) daily until a few years ago when I started spreading out my wrist time almost other jealous watches in the box. I've never owned anything else (watch or other type of good) that has performed this well with this type of longevity. It truly does live up to the hype.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602​


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I wore my Orange Monster on a leather strap.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Fresh from the AD
> Zenith
> 
> 
> ...


Zenith? Looks kind of PAMy


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Forgot to post earlier. My best grab-and-go watch. Stowa TO1.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Zenith? Looks kind of PAMy


what happened 










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A lazy saturday afternoon gaming.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> what happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup buddy, that is one sweet watch! Stupid electronic devices 

Terrible picture but my new pickup, I'll post better pics next week.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a Vintage Speedy on a JB Champion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Nice pickup buddy, that is one sweet watch! Stupid electronic devices
> 
> Terrible picture but my new pickup, I'll post better pics next week.


Thanks 
oh it came early  Congratulations Jason .Looks great on'ya Brother 

Yours was in the running but you don't take credit

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't seem to be able to take this thing off at the moment


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Italian Sea and 6309-7040


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








what to wear!?!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Oris diver bronze


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Debating which one for today's outing at the zoo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The only downside of this watch for me is no quickset date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TradeKraft said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Can't seem to be able to take this thing off at the moment
> View attachment 10926722
> View attachment 10926738


Don't blame you G.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day w this one. different strap,the Sinn one I find a bit too bulky










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A 106 for work today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brought this one out today.
Trying out new Combat Straps Stingray.
Like a different watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Love that bronze shark diver Brian, absolutely stunning, is that a new one in your collection. 
And the strap suits it nicely. 
G


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Incredible!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Tommywine0 said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! Never seen one of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks Gents! Can't help thinking it looks a little boring compared to all those funky iconics now...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/glash...sixties-iconic-square-collection-4011346.html

Still a fav though.

And a somewhat different take on the cushion case style today:









Cheers


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Just put the 5 on a black leather, may as well leave it on now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


Appreciate it!


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hasn't been on my wrist in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Uhrmensch said:


> Many thanks Gents! Can't help thinking it looks a little boring compared to all those funky iconics now...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/glash...sixties-iconic-square-collection-4011346.html
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen the new versions. So beautiful! Still one of my grails in any color 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice rainy Sunday morning in SoCal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......my watch said he can hear the ocean !!...of course watches talk...duh..


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

116613LN on a stainless SubC bracelet.

Mark


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry 1970


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

another pilot worth a twist today for church, the Mercer on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's hard to get that navy strap to pop in a photo. So happy with how both the watch and the strap turned out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Slava Pinkie. I am sure it is the first thing you think of when I say 'Soviet Made Watch'...




























And just because the it's obviously not pink enough.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a whim, I bought this Chinese Daytona homage. The strap costs more than the watch LOL


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I've been wearing my Seiko Bell-Matic.


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time for a snack


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wearing my Vintage Rado Diastar

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the central chrono minutes counter of the Speedy Mark 4.5










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three watch day 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chilling at airport lounge before business trip with my skx007.

My ultimate beater watch for business trips!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























I enjoyed wearing my ALS today while attending a wood carving show in Charlotte with my Dad and son. It's really amazing what these folks do with wood.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317
​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino. It's actually the brass version. More inline with my pay grade. 
The strap is a Gunny and I think it's a perfect match. I picked it up last summer
from a fellow collector I know.

Cheers.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Love that bronze shark diver Brian, absolutely stunning, is that a new one in your collection.
> And the strap suits it nicely.
> G


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It always brings a smile to my face when I switch from looking at a computer screen all day to my wrist


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP349J1 arrived today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Not worn this in a while.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snow on the tracks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Put a cheeky 'best offer' on eBay and voila, here it is. Came with box/papers and is 'as new'. I love a bargain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big meeting = big watch!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's never a blue Monday when I have this beauty on my wrist&#8230; the Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine

Have a spectacular start to the week friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

duplicate post


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Three watch day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that limited edition 103!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ATL Jack said:


> I love that limited edition 103!


Me, too!!! Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monday'z a Bangla 47 Titanium Day


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.......I told "Spidee" it wouldn't fit his wrist !!....he never listens....happy Monday all....


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Three watch day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........you always have nice watches--today is no different !!!.....I'm sure I'm not alone on this--please show us the "artwork" on your arm someday--Thanks


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> ..........you always have nice watches--today is no different !!!.....I'm sure I'm not alone on this--please show us the "artwork" on your arm someday--Thanks












Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ares85 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Sector International Morse Code


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Today's dial report : blue with hint of clouds

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Concord Ventu chronograph. (This is my first post, and I haven't figured out the photo thingy yet.)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Put a cheeky 'best offer' on eBay and voila, here it is. Came with box/papers and is 'as new'. I love a bargain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i love when that happens, congrats, the original monster, very nice.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


one of my favourite, it has a sporty but elegant at the same time,,,,,,feel to it 
cheers
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> one of my favourite, it has a sporty but elegant at the same time,,,,,,feel to it
> cheers
> G


Thank you, and I'd agree with that.?


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> i love when that happens, congrats, the original monster, very nice.
> Cheers
> G


I pulled the trigger on this fairly sharpish as I can only see the price rising on these, and this is a lovely example.

Cheers

Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Crashdad said:


> Concord Ventu chronograph. (This is my first post, and I haven't figured out the photo thingy yet.)


Welcome, not been on too long myself. If you've got a smartphone I'd suggest you use Tapatalk as it's really easy to post pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Every time I see that Helson I like it more & more. I didn't realise what quality product Helson produce until I owned one.
cheers
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yes I didn't realise their quality until I landed my Shark Diver.

The Buccaneer fit and finish is outstanding and top it off with
the ETA 2814-2 puts it over the top for me.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Every time I see that Helson I like it more & more. I didn't realise what quality product Helson produce until I owned one.
> cheers
> G


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

Back from the Sinn mothership after 8 weeks. The gave her an oil change and a new battery. I'm in love again with this piece of awesomeness!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tdiallo (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Seiko Phoenix from the 90s


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Still honeymooning with the ALS today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Monday vintage diver goodness....

*Citizen NY2300*



































A very impressive time keeper.
b-)​_


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rewatching the sopranos with my fiancé










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Oris Aquis on a Gasgasbones


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seven hours in the car today to and from HQ. Good thing I had a friend along for the ride!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean One Bronze


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 on Geckota Antique Italian Leather Strap​


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I've been wearing my vintage Tissot chronograph.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Back to something smaller and thinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today was a good day. My first day with my first Omega. A 42mm 2201.50 2500D Planet Ocean.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today.........


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning
Hope you all had a nice long weekend. 
I'm wearing the new Tactico TC2 expedition. I'm impressed with the case work, nice quality but the bracelet was a ..... to size 
Cheers. B


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO GPS Astron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*another arrival: Gruppo Gamma N-18B
*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....a HUGE change of pace from my dive watches today...I have a new DB sitting in my (lock) mailbox 2 mi away (I live in the woods)....and my key to the box is in the rpr shop with my car !! A WUS nightmare !!!!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> .....a HUGE change of pace from my dive watches today...I have a new DB sitting in my (lock) mailbox 2 mi away (I live in the woods)....and my key to the box is in the rpr shop with my car !! A WUS nightmare !!!!
> View attachment 10951834


I'd be crawling up the walls in frustration. Couldn't wait, I'd have to go and get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And this one probably until the end of the week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyG870 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A tapestry day today  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I decided that my polish job wasn't quit good enough and took the JLC in to my local jeweler to try and get the scratches out of the case back. Take a look at the results. Best part, when I went to pay there was no charge. I purchased my Tudor Black Bay Dark from them and I guess this was a thank you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DB T100









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Birth year Speedy for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It's been a very long time since I have worn the same watch for three days straight. I'm having trouble taking this one off.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tshivers00 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Orange Monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my Astor & Banks blue Pilomatic B2 
I'm crazy about this watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> It's been a very long time since I have worn the same watch for three days straight. I'm having trouble taking this one off.


I can understand. It's amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I can understand. It's amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks Brice I was in your town Sunday would have been nice to meet up.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Blueberry short stack
Eggs Up
Applewood Bacon
3570.50


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Does anybody know what kind of fields these are getting ready for the season?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twelve Crows (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newest love...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rotary12a (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA37. Just got her tonight, what a well engineered and manufactured watch....I love it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice! But I still like my original TC2. ;-)



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Hope you all had a nice long weekend.
> I'm wearing the new Tactico TC2 expedition. I'm impressed with the case work, nice quality but the bracelet was a ..... to size
> Cheers. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Nice! But I still like my original TC2. ;-)


I prefer your version too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Does anybody know what kind of fields these are getting ready for the season?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stone fruit season huh?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




















Going to enjoy this one today,


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 564 on Zeugma strap


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning!

Haven't worn the Oris in a while and it was begging for wrist time. I love this watch, it's quite perfect for me.

Have a gray day!

Cheers. B


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 3 and so far it's at 0.0 s/d. Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage North-Star Swiss Diver 1960s...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








JLC Master Compressor with its freshly polished case back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing my vintage Tissot chronograph today.


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum today


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MN homage, made by a friend.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....just got this in today...band adjusted.....it doesn't look as "yellow" vs shiny like aluminum foil. Let my brain adjust. The lume on the bezel might not be good ....as others complained about....I'll add input later..likely won't be a deal breaker....for now...satisfied...






.....Juggernaut IV....plastic still on band..


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sirbusman said:


> Stone fruit season huh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


This is a fantastic organic blueberry farm near my in-law's place.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wearing the Marathon / Benrus on custom leather band.

So my first inclination was to put my field watches (with the exception of the Lum-Tec) on canvas or NATO bands. This all worked fine for flying and outdoors work, but when I went to the actual field with full kit and contact gloves, the NATO band on the Smith & Bradley Ambush became irritating and painful.

I may have to figure out if the comfort of the Marathon / Benrus is because of the small size of the watch or the band.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OVM, O toro flanked by Uni and Ikura. My kinda lunch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Combat 6, 36mm


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy on brand new Strap-Works rallye strap. Smell that new leather!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Did some desk diving today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing my Fifty Fathoms today


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If only they would change their logo or just use the basic script they use on some quartz models (O R I E N T). Other than the logo, this is the best spent $50 I've ever used on a watch. I didn't even change out the bracelet within the first 5 minutes, like with other Orients. A new collector, with limited funds, could do a lot worse. It has a display back, too, for some reason.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The SubC today.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My wotd is my latest acquisition. My very first GS.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










YM 116622 on Hisch Tiger performance strap (perforated water resistant with rubber ventilated lining)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Active 









Inactive









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What you guys think, white or black dial?


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My oldest watch and one of my all time favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1000


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My only Invicta:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



impzee1 said:


> What you guys think, white or black dial?


The white dial and black bezel is a winning combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico TC2 v1


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry 1963 on Bcatt custom strap










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen radio controlled, perpetual. One of my favs .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....Curly says " if at first you don't succeed ---- keep on sukin' till you do suck seed "....Nyuk...Nyuk...Nyuk...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The warmer weather today has me wearing my Orange Monster on a NATO.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sure does grow on you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early morning beater..


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Super Avenger II today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one is just so fun to wear!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

The Skeleton Watch


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










An "old" friend. It's 0625.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


>


Great looking watch! Gotta love the El Primero movement too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's almost Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DJ 16233

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

got my kermit sea urchin out on the job site today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Great looking watch! Gotta love the El Primero movement too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JonS

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steiny Apollon today


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No date


----------



## WatchMeSpend (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just landed this beauty.
Please excuse the lint on the strap.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II with the first of the ?spring? flowers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Just landed this beauty.
> Please excuse the lint on the strap.


love it Brian, so cool, leather strap with red stitches 
G


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Tactico TC2 v1


What a beauty, awsome strap as well.
G


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> What a beauty, awsome strap as well.
> G


Thanks. I've always enjoyed your collection. Made an afternoon strap switch...also one of our cats, Gertie, made the Operation Pets Alive calendar!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C-money on Deep Blue ISO-style rubber


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino you read my mind.



Watchcollector21 said:


> love it Brian, so cool, leather strap with red stitches
> G


----------



## Kaw363 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

During the show in the pit. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Just landed this beauty.
> Please excuse the lint on the strap.


How dare you photograph a linted strap

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This be on all day in the field










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received my new DA43 today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this delivered today, Delma with Lemania 1873 movement.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The other day and today. HAGWE!


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today SBDX001


----------



## Tonick (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anonimo


----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

Today.........


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Why not.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF 
Wearing my Astor & Banks PilomaticB2 on its oem blue Horween W&W strap for #PilotFriday!
Absolutely love this watch and glad I pulled the trigger. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful watch man!



41Mets said:


> Dan Henry 1963 on Bcatt custom strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Techne *_Merlin _38mm...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

007J on Super Engineer


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Mona Pacific Professional. I really like the watch, though the leather strap is a bit big for me. I'm using the last hole and there is still play. I may let a local jeweler see if an additional hole can be punched.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to drill for maple water...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My fave









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my lunch break on 70 degree day in NYC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Oris Divers65 again 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golf this afternoon


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RT with brown leather strap 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Golf this afternoon


Awsome combo Aggie88, 
this piece is also a strap magnet, looks good with everything. Enjoy.
Cheers
G


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Toxic Shiznit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

....it is "a graveyard smash !!".....


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Coke Turtle...


----------



## Aututto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that dial! Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this beast today, love this JDD!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my best buys overall. Thank you Clockwork Synergy - I'm loving this strap.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got a new bracelet for this. So much better than the the typical Orient bracelet. I've had it on leather, but seems like it needed a bracelet. It's a lot more "busy" than I usually like, but it's growing on me.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Golf this afternoon


Nice picture, and watch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
































































Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Classy!

[QU
OTE=YellowBullet;39049610]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jatherly said:


> View attachment 10986666


Nice! I'm waiting for the delivery of the 2nd wave of the MPP Black with the black bezel.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow! I am so jealous! My (unattainable) grail is the ALS Datograph black dial. I'm no expert but I think ALS are the ultimate.



Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Long and crappy day, ready to head home with the Scurfa BD1 on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

New arrival!

Sinn 104 I.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This feels a little blasphemous but how about a Rolex on a Omega NATO strap?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


There's only one word for this watch... Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> There's only one word for this watch... Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend, I couldn't agree more


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gardening beater









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sharkey on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Seiko MM300. Sbdx001.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

good morning


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## TreyG870 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gotta love Saturday mornings watching Thomas & Friends.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with the Marathon JDD


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## olv2905 (May 20, 2013)

Orca!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Skiliton this morning while studying







for the GMAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely gorgeous day here! Going to my kids church play later where I assume I'll be doing a lot of clapping - regardless of performance - so it's the Kinetic today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312. Beautiful day so I slipped on the light and airy strap.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

......is that a banana on my pants...or just happy to see me with a watch ???


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Traser P6506


----------



## rasta14 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Saturday and it's a beauty in Arizona!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vandit said:


> good morning


Lovely watch and lovely shot.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko Sur147. I adore this watch's simplicity.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Carl Bucherer Patravi Traveltec FourX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi guys 
I started the day with the Scurfa BD1 on a grey nato. Such a great diver. Wish it was a bit smaller and lighter to be perfect. 









Then I switched to the Alpina Startimer on a Terra canvas strap and I hit the Treehouse my favorite and usual Saturday spot 

Really fell in love with this one.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Matinee show. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me wanty

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Amazing pics from all around the world, here in London Uk it's nearly 8pm, enjoying a chocolate or two with the wife and daughters. I feel like I was out all Saturday and only came back with chocolates, 
the Seastar 1000 kept me company all day.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Amazing blue on the Squale 1521...


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Opening day for Little League.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Hi guys
> I started the day with the Scurfa BD1 on a grey nato. Such a great diver. Wish it was a bit smaller and lighter to be perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Alpina, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haters gon hate.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont Felix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










At the gym, getting my pump on and counting sets!!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If you picked this up on the forum or Watchrecon, then yeah, I am going to hate. I should have pulled the trigger. Lol



brokensentences said:


> Haters gon hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A recent purchase to be introduced to moonphase.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> If you picked this up on the forum or Watchrecon, then yeah, I am going to hate. I should have pulled the trigger. Lol
> 
> A recent purchase to be introduced to moonphase.


Haha got it off ebay. That was a sweet deal on that Grovana though! I missed out.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reverso Duo


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andybcrx said:


> Reverso Duo
> 
> View attachment 10995794


Impressive piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old Mido chrono I'd forgotten I had, until I was going through my desk today!

Mark


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A long day at the office with my U1.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Headed out to the river to try try land a Steelhead or two...
Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just getting home from an all day baby shower for my little sister, changed into some comfortable clothes and the Avidiver for the evening.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading out to the annual Father Daughter dance with my darling nine year old.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris again









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Heading out to the annual Father Daughter dance with my darling nine year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have to post a pic. Mandatory.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a late Sunday morning.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Protrek while I wait for my combat 7 vintage.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Getting used to my first g-shock. It's a gw7900b-1. I've gotta say I really enjoy this watch and I'm normally a dive watch and leather straps fan.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



macchina said:


> Headed out to the river to try try land a Steelhead or two...
> Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm


nice watch, AMAZING PICS, 
good luck on your catch.
cheers
G


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casual Sunday


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Dan Henry* model _1939 _on this day of rest...




























This *Dan Henry* guy is serious. The quality per dollar is mighty impressive.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A rare day I don't wear a diver... Enjoy your Sunday guys.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Again, but I'm having difficulty taking it off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Kentex black MOP


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My only Freddie ( so far )


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting the car washed and running errands on a sunny Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I freaking love my Alpina pilot Chrono, still wearing it until I go on a hike with my pups later



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Corum today
Cheers


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.....I'm turning Deep Blue today....cold & windy...when I looked out the window this A.M. the Connecticut River went up 5' overnight. Have a safe Sunday !


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










edit: sorry, double post


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


What brand and model is this? Looks pretty sleek!

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picture is from yesterday, but I couldn't figure out how to upload then!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving this Monaco!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FourX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> *Dan Henry* model _1939 _on this day of rest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only one word pops in mind STUNNING 
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing Benny Green today, the patina on this really taking shape

























cheers
G


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cartier Chronoscaph 21. One of the 1st nice watches I ever bought on a trip to Shanghai. It was the one that pushed me over the edge that it was ok to spend more than $1k on a watch.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a hike with my pups, a few miles in the woods now for a sammich break 









Took these earlier as I stopped to get the dogs some water. 
Have my Scurfa PVD Diver One on Toxicnato as well as a few essentials for a 6 hour hike.

Cheers. B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuckx Rock on canvas zulu today


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blueradish said:


> Stuckx Rock on canvas zulu today


wow!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Hands.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dmmai (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New companion.
PAM 564 Titanium


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celadon Imperial in Paris&#8230; Have an awesome Sunday friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> .....I'm turning Deep Blue today....cold & windy...when I looked out the window this A.M. the Connecticut River went up 5' overnight. Have a safe Sunday !
> 
> View attachment 11003650


That's a great looking dial/bezel combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celadon Imperial in Paris&#8230; Have an awesome Sunday friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

View attachment 11007202


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival Marine Master Spring Drive Tuna Can!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sunday



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










JLC Grande GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a long hike, a little rest until dinner with the PADI. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Railmaster Chronograph


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Triplezero for honey do Sunday, how does she come up with these things?


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I had one space left in my fun old watch drawer. Just got this in. It's very silly and I need to replace the indices from an old scrapper, since the top one is missing. It looks solid blue unless you get the angle right. I like it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
















Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy Monday everyone!

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic FC-303MC4P6


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

564 on Simplea Mustard


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Bull Shark to kick off the work week. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Clifton Dual Time


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


> Hi


Awesome, I miss my Commodore vic-20 and amiga

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ebel day


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Genève Dynamic


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My work backup. I'm not flying today but doesn't every watch deserve some love?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont Alt1-B U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon JDD On Canvas


----------



## ABM001 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A beautiful day for an Expedition in sunny Central Florida. Granted, the only "expedition" I'll be on today is walking to get lunch somewhere. Not sure that qualifies me as a hunter-gatherer so much as a guy too lazy to pack his own lunch.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gave the Bulova the day off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna Madison to star off the week. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.......a late post for me......may change after I check the mail....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out this evening with the estoril 300 on bracelet


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

My favorite watch on a rainy day.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



omeglycine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Fantastic


Thank you, much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1680 to start the work week


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home today...
Right








Left









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my pilot inspired Mercer watch on a DrunkArtStraps leather tonight. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Cooking...?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just love these long days at the office!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just arrived today!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Perseverence said:


> Just arrived today!


Awesome looking piece! Details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 11015354
> 
> 
> View attachment 11015362
> ...


Lovely watch, and is that a 'busa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Awesome looking piece! Details?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter. Trintec makes fantastic cockpit instrument watches, and I wanted something to pay homage to my time in C-130.

It's mostly ornamentation. I wish the altimeter setting window doubled as the date window, but alas.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Old school diver goodness all afternoon and tonight...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























b-)​_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> 1680 to start the work week


What an awesome watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Love the color combo


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki for a relaxing evening at home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grey rainy day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> What an awesome watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another bronze


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not worn this one in a while Prometheus Ocean Diver


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi today LLD


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally found this beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph 777


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Managed to pry my new watch off to wear a different one: Adina Oceaneer.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sarb 017 Alpinist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grabbed the Alpina pilot Chrono this morning and put on a Rios1931 strap I forgot
I even had  I like how it looks. Can't stay away from this watch long. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



USMC0321 said:


> Another bronze


Man, the bund completes it.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










#speedytuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With my Monaco I can go anywhere, or almost.


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have had this on for a week now!!!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with the Cocktail this morning, which doesn't get near enough wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Aqualand AY5000-05M on original bracelet. A long discontinued gem that I'm lucky to have. My favorite daily wear .


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _Old school diver goodness all afternoon and tonight...
> 
> *Citizen NY2300-09L*
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my Mido Multifort on a Bas & Lokes suede strap.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this moon watch








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you sir.:-!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A simple, sterilized 8926 for today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can you be bold and subtle at the same time?


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> Thank you sir.:-!


You're welcomed!

Funny....a "Dolphin" diver just popped up in the sales thread and I took it . A little different watches altogether but still classic.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still sporting my new *Dan Henry *_1939...

_


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mr mash said:


> View attachment 11022298
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Awesome looking combination! What model is it? Is that an aftermarket strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ZM-73 said:


> Managed to pry my new watch off to wear a different one: Adina Oceaneer.
> View attachment 11022314


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

....I had a band custom made for a new DB that I returned . So I'm trying the band a different DB in my garage--jury is still out..


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Awesome looking combination! What model is it? Is that an aftermarket strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks
It's a Vostok komandirske. Never could find a good strap for it
Saw this NATO on watch obsession
Arrived today and I am really pleased with it
Makes me feel like wearing the watch more now ?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition to the collection


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The rose gold Stührling Original for today. Having a helluva time finding a chocolate brown belt to match that isn't a hand-span wide. Underappreciated color combo for dudes, in my opinion.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another busy day at work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DC-4


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Still with this colorful mid-diver...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*
Got it on Nato this time.


























b-)​_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vacheron today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight it'll be the Borealis Bull Shark prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late submission for the day


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Harding Jetstream HJ0602​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight it'll be the Borealis Bull Shark prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that bezel, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A beater and a trooper. We have been together for over 15 years and still going strong.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

iLUMEinated









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nothing like working a full day, driving three hours, and coming home at sunset to throw a radiator in the truck by flashlight. Happy to be able to do it, and to have a trusty quartz beater to keep me on time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hump day with the beautiful blue dial Oris65 42 on bracelet 
Have a great day. 
B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Green today
Cheers


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Grand Seiko with a sneak peak to an incoming today!


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry, if this bugs people. I can't resist adding a few lines on my WRUW posts.

This watch is right up there as possibly my favorite, at the moment. I had never even heard of one, much less seen one, when I found it. I have one other Ball, that I love, but I always try to diversify. I'm really glad I decided to spend a little more than I had planned (I was looking for a Max Bill, Intra-Matic or even a nice Bambino) for a watch that isn't as well known. This thing is still impressing me. I usually don't mind the chunkiness of most Ball watches, but this wears way thinner and makes the T Tubes a lot more subtle (I'd almost rather they made them bigger). I would not have thought Ball could pull of the "elegant" thing very well. Sometimes making impulse buys will bite me in the rear. This is still looking like a win.

Have a good day, all...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the 1st day of March, Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-16F on Bund....almost sold this strap but found a nice spot for it .


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Combat B Bronze #238 saying hi.

Also, for those of you with Bronze watches, do you welcome the patina or clean it to maintain the Bronze look? This watch is gorgeous with the coloring and I'd hate to lose it.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Cocktail Time!


















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ah... forgot to adjust the date.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C Ward Trident Vintage 38mm


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on bracelet









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



steadyrock said:


> Nothing like working a full day, driving three hours, and coming home at sunset to throw a radiator in the truck by flashlight. Happy to be able to do it, and to have a trusty quartz beater to keep me on time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is simply amazing.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Back on bracelet


Always love seeing this one.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris BC4 today


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sarw013 with a new Bulang & Sons strap!!





































Wish the thread was just a tad whiter to match the roman numerals. Awesome leather tho! Def. my new favorite strap for this watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Perseverence said:


> Combat B Bronze #238 saying hi.
> 
> Also, for those of you with Bronze watches, do you welcome the patina or clean it to maintain the Bronze look? This watch is gorgeous with the coloring and I'd hate to lose it.


Normally you leave it, especially if natural patina to your skin and sweat, unique to you. 
Then when it becomes really dark and you fancy a change clean it up with brasso or silver polish. I have 5 Bronze watches and I have some I like with patina and some I like shiny. 
Enjoy it's a beautiful piece. 
Cheers 
G


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Late submission for the day


Awsome


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Champagne Antilles prototype today.










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.......KRONOS on test drive.....


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The Mako XL which finds its way into rotation more frequently than intended when I picked it up at a local pawn shop early in my accumulation journey. Not a bad pickup for $65, but it set a high expectation for automatics at a ridiculously low price that I haven't been fortunate to repeat since.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying a new canvas strap


















on Breitling


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo, perfect strap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier








Now


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Saxonia for hump day this week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight I'll be wearing the Blacklist Streetmatic on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanokus (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raymond Weil Freelancer chronograph today 










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For when I'm dressed, but not dressed up. Afternoon work meeting.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438​


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This will probably be one of my nerdiest posts:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today. Really enjoying this watch even after nearly 14 years of ownership.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Saxonia for hump day this week


Wow! So beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dear 59yukon01,
Many a time, I have convinced myself, replicas do not worth a dime.
But somehow this piece was made by a young chinese man who wanted an automatic rather than a quartz in the same exact case and as a result this piece is born.
It may not be perfect and with certain degree of inferiority, but it is acceptable to a level of an enthusiast.


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Nomos Tangente BBQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready for a meeting at a large golf club hotel in the countryside outside London, with the directors of the establishment. To build a beautiful bespoke wine cellar. Hopefully another few months work for my team. 
On wrist today


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My most recent purchase. Have to put it face down on the bedside locker at night as the lume is so bright. Lol


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been wearing this all week. The 'Firestorm'.

Quite rare and it is certainly noticeable when being worn.







Mitch


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Wow! So beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon!


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








hamilton x wind

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have neglected the Oris CB the last month or two. It's a great watch and works well on either canvas or leather. 
Today it's on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lovin this combo!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 on the ubiquitous gray NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I sold one and bought this. Was able to get it for $150 under retail from an AD in NY. It's really really gorgeous. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Super funky '70s Elvia Valjoux 7734 chronograph


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNZH53 right now.


----------



## nharris (May 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived! I have the pilot







forum to thank for my purchase. Another member posted a pic of this watch with the full dial lume and I broke down and bought one on EBay. It's only been on my wrist for a few minutes, but I'm really liking it. Can't wait to see the lume in the dark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rodina automatic with hacking Sea-Gull movement.

What can I say, the look on this guy's face makes me smile


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








. Late lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen BL5280-52E


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the Cocktail Time again!

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



govdubspeedgo said:


> what model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a GA1000 1A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry on DAS canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Kontiki


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry on canvas in the mountains.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks like an awesome fishing spot!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















_*Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L*_​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Munster Flieger


















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Macal (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega GSOTM on an N80 Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My all purpose watch on office duty today


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova moon watch









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

helluva piece


----------



## AR115-35 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronoswiss 24hr Day Night. This one doesn't get the wrist time it deserves, but I always enjoy it when I do wear it.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Leaving on a little mini-vacation with the family. Four days in Orlando. Have an awesome weekend, everyone!










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Time for more coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RT with brown leather strap














Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Orange Monster on a Super Engineer 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the airport ready to go through security. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> At the airport ready to go through security.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I never take my watch off at security.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP313


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










#311/999 says hello!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Interesting, I never take my watch off at security.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


They say over and over everything comes off. So I put it in a soft pocket with no metal touching it. Came out fine. On the plane now!!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino301 (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont Boeing Military


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Not that my job enforces a strict dress code, but I do particularly enjoy casual Fridays. It's a UCF polo, well-seasoned Chuck Taylors and G-Shock day kinda day for me.

Go Knights!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mark 4.5










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP777J1


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In a few months the rain will stop and I will enjoy some beers on this patio...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fireman Racer on B&R Bands vintage racing strap.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This one two days straight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival. 
My very first G-Shock! 









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pretty fly for a 46 y.o. guy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE on Toxicroo strap for #FliegerFriday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*TODAY WE DONT CHANGE A WINNING TEAM ...

*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helson Porthole 1st gen ...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

On a custom made leather.


----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







On a hirsch rubber today.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early Saturday morning start, taking a mate to the airport, 
today's choice Oris Aquis Blue on a custom strap.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11053858
> View attachment 11053874


absolutely stunning Clive.
cheers
G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


that is stunning too. Love it
cheers
G


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo fellas, Binnacle GMT in the house!!!! #BERNHARDT #ISOFRANE






















*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Neptune...Green Day.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going into London for the evening soon will be wearing new seiko...... It's my 50th tomorrow ? can't believe it really
Might get anice new watch !!








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen NY0040-25Y on a beautiful sunny day in London


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dannythewis (Feb 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First post after joining forums yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannythewis (Feb 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

back to the KRONOS......


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Yup this one yet again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely love this new Bulang & Sons strap. Its worth every penny.


----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titanium Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Speedy Moonwatch with brown strap


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> that is stunning too. Love it
> cheers
> G


Thank you!


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine double 12










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reverso Duo


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

My new Hamilton!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I started the day with the Borealis Cascais proto on its bracelet for the first time and then switched to the Beautiful Astor & Banks on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Cheers. B






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This evening....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On my way to my niece's Bat Mitzvah.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> On my way to my niece's Bat Mitzvah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mazel tov and l'chaim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Famous 4 & Chucks for a much needed day off. Hope y'all have a great weekend:cheers:





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Different colour in every light.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


awsome combo Brian, 
the sea dragon looks awsome with black and orange strap
G


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










One of my favorite mods... SNK809 with a polished case, slightly proud 1.5mm sapphire, and chopped Esslinger second hand.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino. I never get tired of orange. 

It pops nicely on the grey dial.



Watchcollector21 said:


> awsome combo Brian,
> the sea dragon looks awsome with black and orange strap
> G


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Zimba...with a cold beer...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*
my forgivable Sunday*












* sin ...

*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Divers, in the dark... after a blast from the UV light...

Borealis Scorpionfish and Aquadive Bathyscaphe 500.

Have a great evening!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My recent purchase found its way back onto my wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Air Tiger in the house!!......#TUDOR
















*


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to take this beautiful Orient Star out of few months' hibernation , gonna take a walk by the pier later.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

beeman101 Ω OMEGA Seamaster GMT 50th anniv 2534.50.00


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scotie and I exploring our garden


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11073474
> View attachment 11073498


Nice! Is that an elephant strap? Looks really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jovani said:


>


...I'm sure glad the scale didn't read 2.2...:-d


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

why?


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Yesterday's receipt! Vintage Endura diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Munster Flieger

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today on the Southbank, London, with Breiling GMT.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Tropical Diver this fine Sunday morning...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday night here and after a couple of rums I gave Mickey a run on Hirsch Rivetta strap:


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favourite cities Gino.
The Breitling looks right at home.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today on the Southbank, London, with Breiling GMT.
> 
> View attachment 11074058
> View attachment 11074066
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing the *Dan Henry *_1939 _model...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PATCOOK said:


> *
> my forgivable Sunday*
> View attachment 11071114
> View attachment 11071122
> ...


Go forth and Sinn no more....

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Tell me more about this strap..it looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another beautiful day in NC and enjoying a cup of coffee outside watching the pups play. I am wearing my Alpina Pilot chrono on a Rios made for Panatime pilot strap. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Sunday and start of the week WUS


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















1963


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went to this for the afternoon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Mark XVIII


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My hefeweizen is almost gone, bummer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> One of my favourite cities Gino.
> The Breitling looks right at home.


Thanks Brian, 
nice day except for the rain, relaxing Sunday, took my little nephew 10 years old to a DC Lego & comic exebition. 
He absolutley loved it.
cheers
G


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's offering.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to my PADI on a drunkartstraps canvas for a late afternoon Jeep ride and errands. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sidrox25 said:


> IWC Mark XVIII
> 
> View attachment 11077346


That watch is so hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wore this the whole vacation weekend!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After church flex


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a strap made by www.helmutwatches.com/.
His site is down at the moment as he is in the process of building a new site I believe.



MuckyMark said:


> Tell me more about this strap..it looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Spring is in the air.

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swapped out the bracelet for a blah gray strap. It is just holding down the fort till my new blue leather strap makes it's acquaintance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*ROLEX IN THE HOUSE!! #Gseries #Explorer
















*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko day


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Black Bay Dark for a rainy Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your Monday folks. Wearing Mido Ocean Star series V rose gold on oem rubber straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Bull Shark to start the work week. 
I'm running late 
Have a great day. 
B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Continuing the trend of the same watch for several days, so day 3 for this one.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing one of my all time favorites. Breitling Avenger Seawolf Stratus Silver.

Hope you guys had a great weekend and a good week ahead.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchseeker27 (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love my new GS!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry about the wrong date


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monday blues with a Blumo 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kampfschwimmer


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From the last few days:

































Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking a newly acquired for a run today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

372 today.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Seiko SUN019 with SUN023 Shroud


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Playing a concert tonight. Needed something to go from jeans and polo to tux. Really only one choice for me.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the way to the airport. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back with the Mother-ship:


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jaeva said:


> View attachment 11091426


Very, very nice. Beautiful combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Astor & Banks  pilot on a weathered blue
DrunkArtStraps canvas 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Changed out the Smith & Bradley nylon NATO for a Jack Foster NATO style leather strap with bund.

The nylon NATO looked great and didn't cause any problems with outdoor use (XC ski) and flying, both in a Herc and Pavehawk, but I went to a ground shooting course and the NATO began to cause me genuine pain.

Switched it out, because I love the feel of leather. The rubber bands may be a close second, but I don't think anything replaces the feel of leather and with the bund, it's a nice homage to the aviators of yore while giving me some legitimate usage in the air and on the ground.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco Monday. Have a great week everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Navy Pioneer today....I put it back on the OEM strap Friday night and haven't taken this watch off my wrist since. It's really a nice deep, chocolatey color that I've only now come to appreciate more than the cognac-colored Rios1931 Shell Cordovan strap I've had it on for over a year.

































For reference, here she is on the Rios cognac-colored strap...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

50's Datejust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Jdreg (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have one also, stunning

QUOTE=Jazzmaster;39318330][/QUOTE]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Tag heuer cv2010

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*TUDOR IN THE HOUSE!!!.........#Air-Tiger








*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> ...


I really feel for you my friend,
i lost 4 Watches when the bas*+]{s broke in my home in London 3 years ago. Horrible horrible feeling. 
Even worse, the police caught him 2 weeks later, which he confessed to and said he sold my watches for £200 which only one piece was worth £5000. 
WILL KEEP AN EYE ON ALL THE FORUMS.
Cheers
G


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been deprived of love lately


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..timeless.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
I went with the Oris65 42  this morning and really enjoying it on bracelet even though I'm a strap guy. This watch is the perfect size for me, case width, length and thickness. Great daily wearer. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC!


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Any many Mido.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronoswiss today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Super inexpensive for work....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The OM today, my first mechanical.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tisell 43mm Type B:


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snorkel II...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> I really feel for you my friend,
> i lost 4 Watches when the bas*+]{s broke in my home in London 3 years ago. Horrible horrible feeling.
> Even worse, the police caught him 2 weeks later, which he confessed to and said he sold my watches for £200 which only one piece was worth £5000.
> WILL KEEP AN EYE ON ALL THE FORUMS.
> ...


If you've been through it then you understand, I've been physically sick since it happened. Thanks very much for your support and vigilance.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geophysic Universal Time...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> Geophysic Universal Time...


Jazzmaster that is got to be one of the coolest watches I ever seen, 
the world map on the dial is a work of art. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today.... Very stressful day, ..............
At least had my blue Squale keeping me happy.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a long weekend affair, I'm back to my true love.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eho (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight it'll be the Borealis Bull Shark prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking piece


----------



## eho (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Any many Mido.


Hows it treating you?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eho said:


> Hows it treating you?


Very accurately!


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight I am wearing my Alpina Startimer automatic Chrono on a Rios strap made for Panatime. Quite like this setup.

Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2 with this one because it wears so comfortably and I like seeing it when I look down on my wrist.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Evening ride home with the JLC Master Chronograph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change while grilling dinner


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I had an affair this weekend but came home to my love. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Vulcain cricket photo courtesy of Geneva Watch Repair - vintage watch service


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11104650


Love this piece so much! Way to catch a little bit of the dial texture even from a distance!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



samshy said:


> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


What in tarnation....

That may be one of the coolest watches I've seen here. Info?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Switched to this one for the night.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What am i wearing right now?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Controversial homage


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing a chrono diver today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice for battle



















on a swade Panerai strap


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Perseverence said:


> What in tarnation....
> 
> That may be one of the coolest watches I've seen here. Info?


It's the Timex T2N722









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail Wednesday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Estoril blue.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my tanks:








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wednesday the 8th,March. Seiko Alpinist SARB017 for the day. But might change later in the day.


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition to the family. Ball Marvelight with the center links brushed to match the rest of the bracelet. I had the black faced version but the polished links were too blingy. Loving this.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Carl Brashear on a blue DAS canvas today. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



samshy said:


> It's the Timex T2N722
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


You could say it's...on my "watch list".


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Turtle 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova-Accutron Deep Sea 666ft World Time


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Wednesday 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



IAmScott said:


> One of my tanks:
> View attachment 11109794
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nice. I had a Schaumburg that looked very similar.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



omeglycine said:


> Nice. I had a Schaumburg that looked very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..! .I'll be going down the mesh bracelet route with this as well

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Meant to post here earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hump day breakfast burrito









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dads old 1962 bulova - freshly serviced









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino301 (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This jingle-jangle thing is on it's way out tomorrow, so I thought I'd wear it a last time. I bought it as one of my first autos. I thought to myself, there is no way all autos sound like they have jingle bells inside of them. Thankfully, I was correct. Otherwise, I really can't complain. Especially considering the price. I was a tanker in the army, and I still love the chinese type-99 tank on the caseback.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big boy Three1Two



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Taken a few minutes ago. On a watchgecko NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Custom Desert Storm PVD coated Cali in an Egi case.


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Aquis this afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jaeva said:


> View attachment 11114642


It's even better looking in person, right?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



LCandela said:


> It's even better looking in person, right?


It is!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This evening changed to Bronze


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bowling night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New work / yard watch


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got the beater on today, nothing fancy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling blue today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Alpina Chrono for the evening 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying new shoes on this one. Came with a metal bracelet. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








visodate.

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this one fresh from the post office!  my first piece from Gigandia. 





































Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Endura vintage Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jaeva said:


> It is!


It is. I see pictures of the watch on others and I think, 'that's nice.' but when it's on my wrist I want to share pictures!!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Helgray Silverstone Green​


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#Omega
















*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today clearing out my big box van, 
chose the Pirhana for the task. The Lume on this piece is awsome.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Left - Vintage Citizen Wingman









Right - Samsung Gear S3 Classic on Milanese.









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> Trying new shoes on this one. Came with a metal bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice for a replacement. Fantastic combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seeing how the bracelet feels on a warmer day. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 009. This will be my keeper as I sell off everything else and start over!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Seeing how the bracelet feels on a warmer day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one seriously nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko Sea Urchin


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tri Color got some new shoes today from Bulang&Sons faded Blue



[URL="http://s878.photobucket.com/user/mctheny88/media/20170309_093533.jpg.html]







[/url]

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Uhuru Impi today. A quick shot but need to get it off the rigid stock strap and put some buttery shoes on this to make it perfect.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> That is one seriously nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'd love to grab one of these someday.
I really like the orange dial and the white dial.
Crazy nice lume.

Hope you got done what you set out to do Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today clearing out my big box van,
> chose the Pirhana for the task. The Lume on this piece is awsome.
> 
> View attachment 11119690
> ...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cout (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> I'd love to grab one of these someday.
> I really like the orange dial and the white dial.
> Crazy nice lume.
> 
> Hope you got done what you set out to do Gino.


Another


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going orange (Mako) today for World Kidney Day.








[/url]


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Then 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Two beautiful pieces. Can you tell us more about the Omega? Looks awesome and very different from the one I had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

You will never go wrong with a classic.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















AZ sunsets are amazing


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



emonje said:


> View attachment 11129050


Very cool color!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn on Thursday..


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC x Burberry for today's combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!

PilotFriday with the Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps vintage leather. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy quartz Friday for me.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Post lunch swap to the Lagunare until at least dinner.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Since I'm not taking this one to Paris figure out where it today!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Desk diving with my "Ferrari" diver:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Flieger Friday; Laco Munster.

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Turtle today


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Has the weekend begun yet? Cuz I'm ready for it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








There seems to be a plethora of Monsters in the last few posts, so I thought that I would join in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hammy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Big Pilot on custom strap by Aaron Bespoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay today


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Seiko


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea Storm On DrunkArtStraps canvas 

Congrats to Borealis on selling out all 18 versions 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Seiko SBGH035


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panzera Flieger LE


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ajn3323 said:


> Has the weekend begun yet? Cuz I'm ready for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp A.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Mona Pacific Professional switch for a night out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Evant and Carcasonne. Just taught my 9 year old niece this game. Future inheritor of some of my watches.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















It's classified as a "field watch", right? Well, time to put the Lum-Tec in the field.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















SRP637 on a warm Saturday afternoon...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> I'd love to grab one of these someday.
> I really like the orange dial and the white dial.
> Crazy nice lume.
> 
> Hope you got done what you set out to do Gino.


Hi Brian,
great watch but wears quite big.
cleared the van and drove to outside of Norwich, about 120 miles to collect tools and left over materials from a job that was from September, on & off , on & off as we built 10,000 bottle, bespoke temperature controlled wine cellar for a British winery. As always you can only work round them as they were making wine in September/ October. The job came out perfect, so much so that they gave us £ 5,000 bonus which I shared out amongst the 4 guys that work for me. 
Cheers
Gino.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today wearing my seastar 1000 
great piece from certain angles can be quite hard to see the dial as has a super domed crystal.













will catch up with rest of posts later 
cheers
G


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















One you definetly wont see every day.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The sun is just about to set here.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheap and cheerful today


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"£ 5,000 bonus" ......they wouldn't have given it to you if you hadn't deserved it Gino.
Sharing it with your guys was a class act as well. Good on you. |>

Love to see some pics of the wine cellars you build some day.

My Saturday morning start will be my newly aquired PADI.
I was thinking of putting it on a mesh bracelet.












Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Brian,
> great watch but wears quite big.
> cleared the van and drove to outside of Norwich, about 120 miles to collect tools and left over materials from a job that was from September, on & off , on & off as we built 10,000 bottle, bespoke temperature controlled wine cellar for a British winery. As always you can only work round them as they were making wine in September/ October. The job came out perfect, so much so that they gave us £ 5,000 bonus which I shared out amongst the 4 guys that work for me.
> Cheers
> Gino.


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice white gold AP


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So today is my trip to Paris. I have decided on these two watches to bring with me:

Seiko Turtle blue lagoon
Damasko DA46 bracelet

I thought about taking only one, but I am staying with a friend and not a hotel so I'm not concerned about leaving valuables where I'm staying.

I cut out some foam to fit inside a glasses case and cut an area to put the watch in the foam. Seems pretty safe to me!!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the track ?









Sent from space


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Unseasonably chilly Saturday calls for Red Wings and a strap change for the Black Bay. It's a Breitling band but doesn't look half bad on this puppy.

Hope everyone has a great day !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Kiga for a cold day here. Have a great weekend everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

123....


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


>


So hot, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> So today is my trip to Paris. I have decided on these two watches to bring with me:
> 
> Seiko Turtle blue lagoon
> Damasko DA46 bracelet
> ...


Great choices. If you haven't left yet, I would probably take the Seiko and buy a watch in Germany. It 's less than a 6 hour drive to Frankfurt and Pforzheim. Less than 12 hours to Glasshutte.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Diver Date Small Seconds.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Great choices. If you haven't left yet, I would probably take the Seiko and buy a watch in Germany. It 's less than a 6 hour drive to Frankfurt and Pforzheim. Less than 12 hours to Glasshutte.


Not gonna get out of France BUT I will look at plenty of watches!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting dressy for now with Tissot Carson P80


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting off the weekend with this Hamilton Pan Europ. Looks like I forgot to change the date 









Fixed the date. Now I can safely go about my day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P51 on a Drew Strap today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Great choices. If you haven't left yet, I would probably take the Seiko and buy a watch in Germany. It 's less than a 6 hour drive to Frankfurt and Pforzheim. Less than 12 hours to Glasshutte.


Glashutte! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








PADI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This was way way back in the garage.....be safe my friends....


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brunemto said:


> JLC Deep Sea Chronograph


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> PADI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

















Kinetic Fanatic.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Datejust 16233 (X series)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At ECU just dropped Jade off







pp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With nothing to lose I'm trying my luck regulating and wearing these two beaters today. So far results look promising.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dueling Clebar's today or double dog'n it I should say



& some new Green shoes from BuzzardBrainLeatherWorks


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







NOS Panerai 233 dot dial and shadow case. just received straight from Panerai.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap to Breitling, relaxing with a pint and Jaeger LeCoultre book about their history



















have a great weekend


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this guy...will switch it up in a bit...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Speedmaster arrived this week. I sized it last night and today is it's maiden voyage.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko, Ommegang, watching Northwestern basketball at the airport









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Lew & Huey Acionna
#5 of the production.










Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So my bathroom has the best lighting in my house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn Saturday downtown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









116610lv
Watch change 1/2 through the day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

my wife's orient and my deep blue Nato

 my best friends Emporio Armani swiss made and my wife's orient


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303​


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina Saturday
DS Podium Chrono GMT for the daytime







DS Rookie for the evening


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko srp641k1


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Whole weekend!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the WINKING SADDO has really grown on me Andrew,
Makes me smile every time see him.
cheers
G


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*TUDOR in the House baby!!..............#Air-Tiger #Vintage1964






















*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> the WINKING SADDO has really grown on me Andrew,
> Makes me smile every time see him.
> cheers
> G


I really ought to post this on the G Shock forum. In Seiko land we've got BFKs, Tunas and Monsters, perhaps we could start a WS cult in Casio land? Nice one, it's made me smile and It's the new name for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On wrist is the Bronze Anonimo
























on black canvas


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ORIENT Poseidon


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday Seiko workout










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday everyone! Komandirskie 211289. Despite having trouble getting the date to turnover (a light tap encouraged it), I just love this watch.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Deep Blue Juggernaut on Deep Blue nato at breakfast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11155818
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps blue canvas for a rare Charlotte snow day, even more unexpected after two months of 60-80F days!
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Heading to a small get together for a former coworker. Switched to the Zenith Type 20 Extra Special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition to the collection


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's been a while since I wore this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BruFlick said:


> View attachment 11157162


absolutely stunning Ennebi Fondale.

G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to the Alpina Startimer chrono earlier, still on the Rios strap. 
Have a great rest of the day amigos
B


















Our poor snowman trying to survive the sunshine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PetarN said:


> Newest addition to the collection


Stunning


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









At the HSBC Rugby 7's in Vancouver


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hulk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blur510 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










When your watch and board are lowkey matching ? First time going to what I consider a real mountain, Snowshoe, WV. It was amazing, especially considering the lack of a winter my neck of the woods had this year. Techne Goshawk on a cheapestnato 2 piece. Almost lost it soon after taking the pic when a bent spring bar popped out ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OobessionO (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Just arrived. Was a bit of impulse buy but I love it!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


Beautiful! What model is this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks  Big crown original pointer date 40mm 01.754.7696.4064

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Heuer Carrea at office

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

View attachment 11164930


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bright and sunny in London, blue Estoril 300 to keep me smiling.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

En Paris...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Latest arrival. After initial doubt I am now smitten.


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Top notch. Hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir can I know the brand-name of these gorgeous lumed TimePieces ?


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After several weeks of weather, the snow is back! JLC Master Chronograph for this light snow day. I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis on bracelet to kick off the work week. Have a great day. 
B









The Survivor in the background 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday!










SOH


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Here's one I've not worn for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Bulova dive watch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Calm before the storm. Expecting 15 to 20 cm of snow. Wore this watch to make it feel like summer (fall?) on the other side of the world, Australia, South America.


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Soxa mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Now


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> En Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh I see you are at the louvre gallery, make sure you visit the Mona Lisa. Tip for you for Paris. Get tickets for the hop on hop off buses that way you can get to all the sights when you want. Metro good to get around. But must buy quite a few tickets at a time, from one of the stations. And when you visit the 
Eiffel Tower be careful of pickpockets. Apart from that amazing place, enjoy my freind.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon change, Prometheus Poseidon Bronze


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just missing the paintbrush.
Enjoy Paris ....so much to see.



Watchcollector21 said:


> ahhh I see you are at the louvre gallery, make sure you visit the Mona Lisa. Tip for you for Paris. Get tickets for the hop on hop off buses that way you can get to all the sights when you want. Metro good to get around. But must buy quite a few tickets at a time, from one of the stations. And when you visit the
> Eiffel Tower be careful of pickpockets. Apart from that amazing place, enjoy my freind.
> cheers
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> En Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chapeau is you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> That chapeau is you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all in the expression!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some watches I tried on today. Not pictured are the Meistersinger 1 and Junghans Meister Chrono both blue.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a week of work related traveling and a busy weekend with day light saving eating up an hour of sleep I had no motivation to come into work today don't know how I ended up wearing every possi le colour I have in my wardrobe.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rain and sandstorm today









Sent from space


----------



## Bradley101 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New arrival. It's different.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling like crap, gonna go get some meds and Vitamine C then rest. 
I'll be wearing the Toxified Undone. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SUN051P1 Prospex Kinetic GMT 46mm. I love this watch, it's heavy, it's big, and feels awesome on the wrist. However, damn does it take forever to get a sufficient charge. I rotate my watches frequently and when it come to putting this on my wrist it's usually not running - maybe I'll wear it for a few weeks, lol.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradley101 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I noticed your smiley in a dozen other threads. Doesn't help your post count though ?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Whoah ? that's the coolest thing I've seen all day! How does the small seconds work? A bit confused. 


platinumEX said:


> New arrival. It's different.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









After yesterday's spring bar ordeal, I switched it out on a cheapestnato vintage leather with a new spring bar. There used to be a mountain a couple hundred feet ahead... Winter is coming! Expecting 4-8" of snow overnight. Was about damn time!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Whoah  that's the coolest thing I've seen all day! How does the small seconds work? A bit confused.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The gold star is the small seconds "wheel". There are hash marks indicating seconds to the right. At the time one of the star points leaves the hash marks, another enters. Not the most useful seconds counter but it looks cool.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



platinumEX said:


> The gold star is the small seconds "wheel". There are hash marks indicating seconds to the right. At the time one of the star points leaves the hash marks, another enters. Not the most useful seconds counter but it looks cool.


I was guessing that's how it worked but wanted to make sure because didn't make sense to me to not at least fill in one point to keep track of how far in each minute it is. Guess that wouldn't work if it doesn't rotate at 1rpm. Nevertheless, awesome piece! I may have a new grail ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> I was guessing that's how it worked but wanted to make sure because didn't make sense to me to not at least fill in one point to keep track of how far in each minute it is. Guess that wouldn't work if it doesn't rotate at 1rpm. Nevertheless, awesome piece! I may have a new grail
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Miyota 8219


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just missing the paintbrush.
Enjoy Paris ....so much to see.

Mistakenly Quoted and replied to Gino's post the first time. 



41Mets said:


> En Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























SBGX093

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Staying with the Alpina.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#Rolex #Koufax........The Art Of Perfection








*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Le metro au Musée d'Orsay mais, premier, let Petit dejeuner.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Le metro au Musée d'Orsay mais, premier, let Petit dejeuner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love your pics from Paris, if you get a chance to go up Montmartre, visit Le Sacre Coeur Cathderal, and Artists square, behind the 
Cathderal (Place du Tertre ) have a portrait sketched. Well worth a visit. Enjoy.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a new piece coming in the next couple of days, but today out and about with
my Oris TT1 on a Combat ostrich leather strap.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love your pics from Paris, if you get a chance to go up Montmartre, visit Le Sacre Coeur Cathderal, and Artists square, behind the
> Cathderal (Place du Tertre ) have a portrait sketched. Well worth a visit. Enjoy.
> cheers
> G


I'm staying with my friend who lives just down the hill. These are some pictures from my first day walking around.










And, of course, because this is a watch Forum, here's a picture of my Seiko next to the clock in Musée D'Orsay, one of my favorite places in the world, followed by one of my favorite things in the world.

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1969 omega chronostop

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Left
Seiko Honda Racing F1










Attempted Lume shot...
(Pretty poor one at that, but you get the idea).










Right
Samsung Gear S3 Classic

Active










Inactive










Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








full lume dial in cancun


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Vintage Gigandet on leather NATO strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I went with the Oris 65 42 today, seems to have become my Tuesday watch 

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snowpocalypse calls for winter camo strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evant Tropic 300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

....haven't had the Smurf on in a while, it's sure to brighten up the blizzard that's going on today...along with some good cooking !! ......EDIT : the house is filled with the scent of a pork loin in the oven ....yeah !


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snowy day Tudor:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Look @ that crystal.







.



#Speedy & iYoNk shoes.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday. Spring is coming! My fig tree waking up after a long nap










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










FC303, ladies and gents


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

372 on a distressed ammo leather.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went vintage today with this 1956 Seamaster handed down by my father.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> I'm staying with my friend who lives just down the hill. These are some pictures from my first day walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the pics, keep them coming.
wow, I lived in Paris for 4 months, and yes you guessed it, I lived in the road on the right of the moulin rouge, up the hill about 3/4 hundred 
yards up the hill. Opposite the corner where the biggish bar is. That was a few years back though, you bringing me back nice memories my friend.
cheers 
G


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap from blueradish; popped it on the Nethuns for a midday switch up.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The new watch came in early, got it today, I have been hunting for this piece for over a year, Aggie88 has one and every time he posts pics makes me want one even More, finally got it, here goes






















































Apologies for the amount of pics


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today it's the Seiko SARB033.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day two with a strap change, I'm thinking I like this on a Nato vice leather strap.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Day two with a strap change, I'm thinking I like this on a Nato vice leather strap.


Awsome watch, the hands really make it stand out
cheers
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TOODVS4NE1 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I want one ,Titanium stérile ND 
How do you like yours ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the Blacklist on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. Time for more meds, sweats and chilling 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got an offer to sell this one, so it may not be around too much longer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival alert!! Loving this beautiful Alpina Alpiner Automatic 4. I was skeptical about the 44mm case on my wrist but it wears nothing like a 44 in my opinion. Feels more like my bread and butter 42mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I want one ,Titanium stérile ND
> How do you like yours ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I originally felt like the 42mm wore a little big given the lack of a bezel (6.75" wrists). I've grown to like it though. Very nice for the price point. I also have a Stowa old logo fleiger (40mm) and an RGM 107 pilot b-dial (35mm), but this one sees more wrist time somehow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stunning watch and photo!



jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean7 classic12. On tour in Argentina, downbeat in 15min 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Congratulations! Welcome to the club! Looks great on you...I like it with the leather NATO! |>



Watchcollector21 said:


> The new watch came in early, got it today, I have been hunting for this piece for over a year, Aggie88 has one and every time he posts pics makes me want one even More, finally got it, here goes
> View attachment 11180802
> View attachment 11180818
> View attachment 11180850
> ...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Took a snow day from school even though the roads were clear by noon. Made pizza instead, everything homemade down to the crust and sauce. I can't get enough of this watch, worn it for the past three days.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Stile442 said:


> Ocean7 classic12. On tour in Argentina, downbeat in 15min
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for my last big tour for high school in almost a month. I'm concert master for my academy orchestra; we're going to Costa Rica. After staying on Times Square freshman year and going to Germany and Austria sophomore, I took a break last year so can't wait to be back on the road (or rather, in the air). What's your repertoire?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Rolex


----------



## Stile442 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Can't wait for my last big tour for high school in almost a month. I'm concert master for my academy orchestra; we're going to Costa Rica. After staying on Times Square freshman year and going to Germany and Austria sophomore, I took a break last year so can't wait to be back on the road (or rather, in the air). What's your repertoire?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


We're playing the Overture to Mozart's Magic Flute, Beethoven Piano Concerto #4, Ginestera Variaciones Concertantes, Shostakovich 9, and encore of Moncayo's Huapango. Heavy on the Latin feel for this tour.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Oldmanoakles said:


> New arrival alert!! Loving this beautiful Alpina Alpiner Automatic 4. I was skeptical about the 44mm case on my wrist but it wears nothing like a 44 in my opinion. Feels more like my bread and butter 42mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. I want one too either white or glacier blue. 
Where did you get yours ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats. I want one too either white or glacier blue.
> Where did you get yours ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually ended up buying off of eBay from an AD in the US Virgin Islands. I was a tad skeptical but willing to pull the trigger for the great price and everything is as it should be with it.

I love the glacier blue as well and it was a tough decision but felt I needed a white dial to fill that void. To me the white dial is hard to pull off but this one is great looking, looks even better in person. Who knows, the glacier blue may still find a way to make it into the box. Next up is a two liner Pelagos though so it may have to wait a bit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko racing chronograph, blue, white and red.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Stile442 said:


> We're playing the Overture to Mozart's Magic Flute, Beethoven Piano Concerto #4, Ginestera Variaciones Concertantes, Shostakovich 9, and encore of Moncayo's Huapango. Heavy on the Latin feel for this tour.


Sounds like a fun rep. I just started the Mendelssohn concerto, and my teacher would like me to play at least one movement for tour. Don't know if I can pull it off that soon but we'll see, should be a fun trip either way.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big date


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

the honeymoon continues, still with the TC2, this is going to take away alot of wrist time from other pieces in the collection.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox 241676.1


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> The new watch came in early, got it today, I have been hunting for this piece for over a year, Aggie88 has one and every time he posts pics makes me want one even More, finally got it, here goes
> View attachment 11180802
> View attachment 11180818
> View attachment 11180850
> ...


It looks great! Congratulations. Where did you find it? Their website says they produced 169 pieces and that it's sold out. Odd production number, but great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SOTC - rotating these two - Sinn U1000 and Pam564


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Below freezing temps call for a sweater, it's rough after 2 months of 65-80F 

Astor & Banks on Heuerville for hump day
Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dug this one out for the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> the honeymoon continues, still with the TC2, this is going to take away alot of wrist time from other pieces in the collection.
> View attachment 11185042
> View attachment 11185050
> View attachment 11185058


Very nice, may the honeymoon continue. The black strap really suits it, interested to see what it's like on the bracelet.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Oris Carl Brashear on a blue DAS canvas today.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Kudos to Oris for honoring a great Navy diver. Master Chief Carl Brashear. Nice watch!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SKX007 that I upgraded to NH36 last weekend. Now with sweet hand-winding action! I'm keeping this watch forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I face the snowstorm with Citizen 2100 Titanium. We got 16'' of snow last night and supposed to received another 4'' today!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Technos Chronograph


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not sure if it will fit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Not sure if it will fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's actual size for the Hublot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








BMW Wednesday


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



c0bra said:


> View attachment 11188778
> 
> BMW Wednesday


Pic didnt load. The caption was slightly misleading  mind is still on cars lol

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C60 on oem croc strap for a dressy, take-your-diver-2-work-day...



















And reading the latest edition of "Loupe" - C-dubs own newsletter/magazine.










Personally, I like the old C60.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Navitimer today on a brown strap. Liking this combo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fiskadoro said:


> Vintage Technos Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 11187546


Wow! Super cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Desk diving


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> It looks great! Congratulations. Where did you find it? Their website says they produced 169 pieces and that it's sold out. Odd production number, but great watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as luck has it 2 weeks ago I went to enquire about purchasing a new van, the manager/ sales person, had it on his wrist. We got talking about watches after I complimented him on it. Asked if he wanted to sell it. It was a firm no. Then I gave him my tel no if he changed his mind. He moved to Scotland, on Saturday he called me, said if I was still interested to look on eBay as he just put it up for sale. I Purchased it immediately. 
very lucky I left him my no. Came with original paperwork, box/canister, original black nato, a very good quality brown leather nato and a descent shark mesh bracelet..... But not the original bracelet.













The brown nato has the logo from the case back stamped on it, probably from tight fit.
cheers
G.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Desk diving


Absolutely Awsome 
cheers
G


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> as luck has it 2 weeks ago I went to enquire about purchasing a new van, the manager/ sales person, had it on his wrist. We got talking about watches after I complimented him on it. Asked if he wanted to sell it. It was a firm no. Then I gave him my tel no if he changed his mind. He moved to Scotland, on Saturday he called me, said if I was still interested to look on eBay as he just put it up for sale. I Purchased it immediately.
> very lucky I left him my no. Came with original paperwork, box/canister, original black nato, a very good quality brown leather nato and a descent shark mesh bracelet..... But not the original bracelet.
> View attachment 11190594
> View attachment 11190602
> ...


It was destiny! 

The original bracelet is pretty cheap, honestly...you're not missing anything. Glad you found one. The recent 2nd version isn't as cool imho.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fiskadoro said:


> Vintage Technos Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 11187546


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Sea Storm proto tonight. I like the bezel, lug design and chamfers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great shots Brice. I love the hands on this one.
Hope you're feeling better. 



Jeep99dad said:


> The Sea Storm proto tonight. I like the bezel, lug design and chamfers
> B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great shots Brice. I love the hands on this one.
Hope you're feeling better. 



Jeep99dad said:


> The Sea Storm proto tonight. I like the bezel, lug design and chamfers
> B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Tritium for the night shift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Great shots Brice. I love the hands on this one.
> Hope you're feeling better.


Thank you very much. Still Not feeling well but No more fever tonight 

Can't wait for my Sea Storm, long wait until this one lands 
They sold out all 18 versions 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I enjoy wearing this little ditty


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. Still Not feeling well but No more fever tonight
> 
> Can't wait for my Sea Storm, long wait until this one lands
> They sold out all 18 versions
> ...


Wished I had got in on that one...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> It was destiny!
> 
> The original bracelet is pretty cheap, honestly...you're not missing anything. Glad you found one. The recent 2nd version isn't as cool imho.


i totally agree, although I like 2nd version but I much prefer this one. 
Thank you for inspiring me way back when I first saw yours. 
Cheers
G


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I switched from my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E to my Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph tonight.​


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Excellent choice...it is such a fine execution of a classic...


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Hard to describe how much I want that watch while adequetely describing why I also can $t have it. Enjoy

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just finished my last assignment before much-needed spring break tomorrow. Had to write an article reaction from either The New Yorker or The Atlantic for AP English, my least favorite class (math and physics are where it's at for this soon to be engineer). However, this article about a fellow WIS on The New Yorker was an incredible read. Couldn't even fit all my thoughts on it in the page limit for once.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/20/confessions-of-a-watch-geek

Another good read that I did my previous review on: https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...re-the-last-defense-against-computers/516936/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Threebeansalad (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I love my Hamilton!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


Love that strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Serpentor (May 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A CWC nodate with T-dial.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 , 1985


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In China for the week. They are exactly 12 hours ahead of home for me, so not sure how necessary the GMT it's


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kentex black MOP


----------



## eg01st (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baby Tuna SRP637 on my DIY leather strap:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steelix again as I head to the gym later this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Great watch and photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mercer on DrunkArtStraps leather 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC for me!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



1521


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Just finished my last assignment before much-needed spring break tomorrow. Had to write an article reaction from either The New Yorker or The Atlantic for AP English, my least favorite class (math and physics are where it's at for this soon to be engineer). However, this article about a fellow WIS on The New Yorker was an incredible read. Couldn't even fit all my thoughts on it in the page limit for once.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/20/confessions-of-a-watch-geek
> 
> ...


I read the same article last night and really enjoyed it


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little Chinese lunch in Paris (montparnasse)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mr Bubble admiring my choice of Kronos today...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Mercer on DrunkArtStraps leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........Nice watch and pics...as usual ! Looks like it says Black Diamond on your glove...and a skier too ??


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Master Moon :]


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

screencast
pictures upload


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dievas Aqualuna










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Robur


----------



## blur510 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Long live the panda










And watch on my list when it's released










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There ya go.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First day on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Mido said:


> So my bathroom has the best lighting in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all have that one spot where our watches photograph perfectly. For me it's the landing at the base of our main staircase with my arm sticking out over the railing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ninzeo said:


> Excellent choice...it is such a fine execution of a classic...





Krell0 said:


> Hard to describe how much I want that watch while adequetely describing why I also can $t have it. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk





Jeep99dad said:


> Great watch and photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the nod gents. It definitely is one of my favourites in my collection.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Archimede Pilot

Pardon the floating shot. It's a submission to an "Inception" theme challenge on Instagram.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont ACI today & Oak and Oscar



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aevig Balaur SE...









|>|>


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi Fondale 9650
​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There's just something special about the Cocktail Time. Got a compliment this morning from the bank teller. Nobody ever notices the watch I'm wearing .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
































Trying out different options


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This just in! USDM Seiko Lord Matic from the eBay coupon. Loving it already, especially on the bracelet (my first).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Away from home for a few nights. My "Nightwatchmen " in the hotel.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_It's been a great wear for this Timex today and I'm grateful for it. 









I'm switching for the evening to a piece that I promised the original owner that I will post pictures of it when in use.
Thanks again Emil Kraeplin for this wonderful gift. I'm going to wear it tonight. My only Chinese brand timepiece and it's a beauty.

*Shanghai*



































b-)_​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Cascais on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede Pilot
> 
> Pardon the floating shot. It's a submission to an "Inception" theme challenge on Instagram.
> 
> ...


So cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Man...I thought it'd be easier to let this piece go but I'm having doubts of selling my Mido Multifort. Such a great watch...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's blue - an Air Blue








[/url]


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Cascais on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> B
> 
> ...


Brice sit down you're making me dizzy.
Nice combo.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Brice sit down you're making me dizzy.
> Nice combo.


Beautiful watch. Seriously considering. Thanks for the photo.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302​


----------



## sengvin (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Wow! Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkishcoffee (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just delivered today, new to me vintage Longines. My first vintage watch actually.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Killarney said:


> Away from home for a few nights. My "Nightwatchmen " in the hotel.


Nice collection Killarney 
HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY. 
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Cascais on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> B
> 
> ...


You have a great nack for putting watches and straps together Brice. 
Enjoy.
cheers. G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Yo, Fellas......Air-Tiger in the House!!! #TUDOR








*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MDT IT said:


>


Bello questo, pero' preferisco il tuo SBDX001
cheers
G


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New to me today, Zenith EP69










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's Plan,
wearing my green Benarus ( Benny Green ) with a matching green t-shirt in honor of the Irish. 
HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY
























2 hours of paperwork, then out and about, later dinner with some Irish friends followed by drinks, may the Guinness flow, and it will flow,
leaving the car to look after the house.
cheers
G


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Green for St Patrick


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

because I Ken


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> So cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad you like it   

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy St.Patrick's Friday.

Would have worn this but just slipped my mind.









Wore this instead.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Tank Solo XL before it's sold!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning and TGIF. 
Alpina Startimer chrono on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas for #PilotFriday

Have a great St Patrick's day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eg01st (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



galliano said:


> screencast
> pictures upload


Great strap choice! Are markers colored green or is it just lume glowing?


----------



## teejay (Jan 16, 2012)

My new Tuna


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New expedition having a good start?









Sent from space


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Tissot 60's auto with the 783 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Happy Saint Patrick's Day!


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Green shirt & green lume for St Patrick's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My brand new BBR of course!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Aaron Bespoke strap!


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pic from yesterday but still on my wrist today! 

1966 5717-8990 ftw!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Trying to brighten up a dull and wet day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Green turtle for St. Patty's Day


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golf today!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something green for today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Timex had a good day

















Sent from space


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On honor of St. Patrick's Day I'm wearing my Irish Linen dial Datejust with green Hodinkee strap and green Allen Edmonds for luck.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out for dinner. And saw two favorites again today.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Turtle for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my *Dan Henry *_1939 _model while anticipating the arrival of his _1963 _model tomorrow...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE everybody, from me, the Barracuda, and the C3 (the mango in the background ain't got nuthin' to say).










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Sinn 556i on a green NATO today...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Out for dinner. And saw two favorites again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful and I am not just talking about the watch. ;-) I cannot remember what those paintings are called but I do remember they are van goghs. I am guessing both would be over a hundred years old. There is a lot of history there.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas to begin the weekend 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Expedition on OD NATO









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








The snow just doesn't want to go away! Sinn U1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Threebeansalad (Dec 15, 2013)

The Citizen rockin' today!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I swapped out the bracelet on my new Speedy for a B&R strap today. While I was admiring the new look the little woman interrupted me and told me to take out the recycling. So I opted for a wrist shot during my chores. The chrono is telling me that I have an hour and 6 minutes until the corned beef is done.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cman1120 said:


> Timex Expedition on OD NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking Timex! Does it tick like a Metallica homage band similar to the Weekenders?


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean 44 GMT all week in China.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



macchina said:


> That is a nice looking Timex! Does it tick like a Metallica homage band similar to the Weekenders?


Thanks! I like it, it does tick rather loudly and is not a "smooth" second hand but honestly it doesn't bother me and it keeps time very well. For only $50, I am happy!

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## watchukev (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Paderborn 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









The seiko is having some problems so it will be off the wrist until I can fix it or get it serviced. In in the meantime, while most were celebrating St. Patty's, the fam was celebrating med school residency match day with my sister at this amazing $11 unlimited sushi place.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchukev said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it? Love the vintage simplicity.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## watchukev (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> What is it? Love the vintage simplicity.
> 
> ...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


Hamilton GGW113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 As it was a few hours ago....

















|>|>


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Night time switch-up for some single barrel and a cigar... happy SPD.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko srp641k1


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> Beautiful and I am not just talking about the watch. ;-) I cannot remember what those paintings are called but I do remember they are van goghs. I am guessing both would be over a hundred years old. There is a lot of history there.


Yes...Van Gogh. My favorite. This is the less famous, and I dare say more beautiful, Starry Night, and the Church at Auvers. I went back a second time to see them again! Amazing in person.

Out this morning for some Petit dejuener before I head out with my friend and his family to Chaconceau and the nearby zoo.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anniversary 1975


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Geckota K3


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drink drip...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with the tactico tc2 on stock nato.
Grabbed a bargain, box of 80's records for £ 10 must be about 75 albums.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Back with the tactico tc2 on stock nato.
> Grabbed a bargain, box of 80's records for £ 10 must be about 75 albums.


Regatta de Blancpain?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Moana Pacific on a Shinola strap. The original leather strap was quite nice, but too big for my 7in wrist and I wanted a lighter color as well. This worked out perfectly!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breakfast with my little buddy this morning. The babies came yesterday for a sleepover at grandma and grandpa's house 

Kept the PADI on and will switch later
Have a great Saturday. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the 65. Love this thing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My new-to-me vintage Tissot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









On the road again...
10 hours on the nose yesterday got us from SC to Louisiana. On to Houston!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

CWC RN on a Marine Nationale.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On honey do errands with my new favorite grab and go watch, SBGX093.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris F1 Williams 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My cheapie Gruen I put on a NATO strap, wearing it today for the first time in awhile.









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch to the Oris Carl Brashear on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


really nice piece and amazing pic. Love the look with the nato
cheers
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> really nice piece and amazing pic. Love the look with the nato
> cheers
> G


Thanks! It's always been my favorite watch for sure.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Flieger fever; Paderborn today

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Pachoe said:


> Laco Flieger fever; Paderborn today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap, Ocean Diver, a real keeper in my collection.


















Have you ever put on a watch for the first time and automatically felt right, belongs on your wrist.???


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Russian diver for my son's little league game. Beautiful SoCal day. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seems like a Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter kind of day.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fellow travelers watch waiting at airport







boy there are nice in person!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









New era gone self illuminated diver. Has 14 tritium gas tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Threebeansalad (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of the first "real" watches I ever bought years ago...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Topper Oris 65. Love this guy!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ok switched to my Squale Vintage Tropic 30 atmos GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing with my 8-year old son watching the World Baseball Classic. Go USA!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova A-15 re-release and game night. Gotta love that elevated domed sapphire.









...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now.....My JR


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*TUDOR #Air-tiger








*


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Navitimer today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiser.soze (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion on for an easy sunday morning.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got to be a white dial for me today.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At Zooparc Beauval.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWC Military


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Limited Helson Gauge today on an uber comfy grey suede zulu. No water for this guy today.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I started Sunday with the Scurfa D1 PVD automatic diver on a black Toxicnato 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stealth mode at the moment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157 Ti Ty today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I took a shot at wearing the Tissot T-race today....7750 movement


----------



## MLeensen (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jazzmaster auto chrono, limited edition


----------



## gelhornlogan (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the beautiful sarb017 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mudding with the Master









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna Airforce


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_First off I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. I certainly feel blessed today as my bestie and I got to spend a couple of hours out on the field.
Out with us today is one of my old affordable knock around field watch.

*Wenger Terragraph*
Here it is when it was new...


















and here it is today.


















oh, oh...lol!


























I'd say we had a good time. Sometimes it's just the simple things, like spending time with family and love ones. Blessed.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Cascais prototype on a whiskey Horween leather DrunkArtStraps

Cheers. B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening wear Helson skindiver Bronze,


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling chronomat


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Winding down the weekend with a cool quartz diver. One of the best looking diver offering from Casio in my honest opinion.
*
Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*


















Great for the evening because it can do this...








b-)​_


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this watch...so much pop! On a B&R Bands oak vintage racing strap


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11219754
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Live this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

I find myself wearing this more than others, especially in my down time. There's just something about it. It went well with some Woodford and a Romeo today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on WatchGecko vintage Italian leather strap​


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 508

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 508









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back wearing the Seiko for my last day in Paris. At Buvette for breakfast.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT '68


----------



## PhantomsLab (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Another day in the office.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My first TT watch!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back with the TC2, on thick heavy duty raf nato.



















Not doing much today, helping a mate move


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Padi Turtle carrying over from last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak & Oscar Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


>


That's a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 42 on the bracelet to begin the work week. 
Have a great week. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gevril GV2 Stadium

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite watch, actually.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

San Martin Soul


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dang i like homages










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eg01st (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



samshy said:


> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


What model is this, please?


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Fell asleep with the OM on my wrist last night, so left it on today. Any excuse .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Monday. Happy thoughts everyone.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Santa Fe prototype.




























You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fortis GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Marathon / Benrus at Eklutna Lake.


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Reduced today. Have a great week!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NOMOS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helberg CH6


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Seiko 7002 with another 'gadget'


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 3 with Bambi


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Balaur for today









SKX-Cerakote from yesterday









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My bae...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting my day with coffee in an Airport lounge and a Samsung Gear S3 Classic on milanese on the right...









and Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix on OEM rubber on the left.









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the other Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








.Terrible lighting to show the Zenith Type 20 Extra Special. The case is stainless steel, but looks more like a PVD in this pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16600 on leather/suede vintage style strap


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zeppelin 7640-4


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa B-Uhr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anonimo Polluce on a thick Bronze Zulu strap



















my wife's idea to put this strap on this watch, she said it brings the watch out, I told her when I want to bring the watch out I put it on my wrist..... I am not so sure, trying it out for today
cheers
G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ML Masterpiece Small Seconds driving me bananas


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The new "Paul Newman" Undone Urban Chrono , love the panda dial look. Their Killy model is pretty cool too.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico Tuesday


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GSAR today.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








There are two faults with this watch, gold hands on a gold face, and 4 o'clock. It is water resistant to 100m and has a screw down crown, which redeem it a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love how the silver borders of the 6, 9, and 12 o clock numerals catch the sun...










Back on the OEM bracelet...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















A Niranjan Vintage Flieger today. Just got her in the mail after a long trip from Europe.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yellow, stunning timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag on shark mesh looks 100% better than OEM...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> The new "Paul Newman" Undone Urban Chrono , love the panda dial look. Their Killy model is pretty cool too.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Great looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Paderborn 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Hamilton Intra-Matic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've wanted one of these bad boys for years now so the U1 didn't have to try very hard to knock me off the 103 ST path.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


   . That strap combo is killer man! Great look


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Level.5x said:


> . That strap combo is killer man! Great look


Thanks the Ali was just to dressy for my t-shirt & jeans tattooed a$$

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Athelen (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wingman patriot with my dog on the Trinity river today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No pics, but I just tried on an Explorer I 39mm. If this erection lasts longer than 4 hours, do I have to call my accountant?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Cascais proto on a DrunkArtStraps Horween leather strap. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^Cool pic! I like the creative backdrop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Trying to make my mind up for what to wear


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with a Sumo on a BluShark for the evening.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



al358 said:


> Going with a Sumo on a BluShark for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

El Cheapo Parnis....the crown sold me


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back in NJ, 23+ hours awake, going to sleep in EST. All watches set.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite complication.............back on the wrist after a couple of weeks:


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today, hair cut. Have a meeting in central London, so on wrist with Oris BC4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning

Started the day with the Astor & Banks on a custom blue Heuerville strap.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Master Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early 60's Smith Empire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athelen (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Visitor Duneshore for work today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the 65 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm a woodworker, so I take off my watch and ring before heading to the shop. Today's morning and evening wear is my Omega AT Gauss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



catlike said:


> View attachment 11263506
> 
> 
> View attachment 11263514


Love that dome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
















high suspension is not bad ;-)


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Vintage Endura Diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Newest purchase.

Citizen AV3000-05A

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_
Way back Wednesday for me.




Listening to some old classic 80's tunes and sporting an old classic diver in the...

*Citizen NY2300*



































Good stuff:-!.
Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 MKII *Graywater* No. 22.....









at *22 degrees*...on the 22nd.... ;-)









 I hope it is *Warmer* where You are.... ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


>


That's an awesome looking piece! Love the blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Submitting my Seiko to the watch gods









Sent from space


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










23120


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


beatiful watch, and strap. Perfect combo Brian.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


That is Pure class.
cheers
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> That is Pure class.
> cheers
> G


Thank you sir!


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines today.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back home, sinn back on! 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Dan Henry* model _1963 _today...


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yummy!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> beatiful watch, and strap. Perfect combo Brian.
> G


Thank you Gino.
Much appreciated my friend.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I never get tired of this one David.

:-!



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> I never get tired of this one David.
> 
> :-!


Thanks Brian! Still amazes me how accurate this thing is. Almost quartz like.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DRunkArtStraps canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have such a hard time hating on homages with this in my collection.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Athelen said:


> Wingman patriot with my dog on the Trinity river today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see a fellow Texan on here. Great watch btw.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My brand spanking new Moon Watch! ?










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

:think:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today having a lazy day, chose my Estoril 300 for companion


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## The French Frog (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyschape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Benrus diver, a gift from my daughter from years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning guys
I am wearing the Mercer pilot on a Toxicroo today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Debert Bathyscaphe


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thursday folks.

Mido Ocean Star Series V on oem rubber straps.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Oak & Oscar Sandford, 161/200. I've been wearing it today and besides the fact it's a comfortable watch to wear due to the smaller design, it's nice to have the crowns off set so they don't dig into the wrist. Beautiful detailing, and I love to the "Stonehenge effect" when the O&O symbol on the back of the seconds hand moves over the icon on the watch face.

The instruction card, watch case, and tag for the bag all came with the watch number, which I think is an interesting and personalized feature.

He also puts in a handwritten thank you card and the Sandford came with luggage tags (it IS a GMT watch, after all) so I'm digging the whole presentation.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Steinhart Ocean One

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little brown today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Apollon w/ brass bezel option today


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Smith & Bradley Ambush PVD (work) and Oak & Oscar Sandford (commercial travel) watches. Both assembled in the US.

If you look carefully, you can see the digital Time 1 on the S&B matches the GMT hand on the O&O. Both are set to Zulu / GMT time.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap, tissot seastar 1000


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Colour on a hopefully sunny Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 MKII *Graywater*.... ;-)









:think: _(Meditating on the textures in the dial in afternoon light...)_ ;-)

Enjoy Your Time!

|>|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry on a Crazy Horse SNPR strap tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

The lighting does the blue suede strap no justice.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 two days ago and decided to wear it tomorrow. It is the brother of another Victorinox watch I've had for some time. I saw a really good deal on this black faced model and couldn't pass it up. Another plus was the two really nice nylon straps, one with the colors that pick up the accent colors of the watch.















Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681

​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christopher WARD C60

















Wonderful leather strap...not my favorite look for a diver but it's such a comfy strap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nighttime switch. Loving on Gertie


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum Tec that came in this afternoon









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

End of day drink with my boulevardier and Bumblebee AT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry on a Crazy Horse SNPR strap tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a sweet looking watch, Brice! What's your impression so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Sea Wolf '53 reissue










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today rain and LLD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Zodiac Sea Wolf '53 reissue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> What a sweet looking watch, Brice! What's your impression so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's a great watch for the $, really great value. It's a little large for my taste - I'd prefer a 42 case but doesn't take away from the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back with Anonimo, still relaxing today,


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 today, have a great Friday everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Sweet combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated   

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF. 
Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a beautiful Crazy Horse SNPR leather strap for #PilotFriday. 
Have a great day! 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy friday Fellas!!!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like the Pelagos will be on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


>


This strap is nice. Where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TroyOnTime said:


> This strap is nice. Where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! That is an Aaron Bespoke. Combat Straps is his website. He's made three straps for me in the last 6 months. They're amazing.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

8926OB Arctic Mod


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying cameras on new phones...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Nice! That is an Aaron Bespoke. Combat Straps is his website. He's made three straps for me in the last 6 months. They're amazing.


Thanks! I'll have to check him out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.... missed a few days.....but I'm back !! Smurfin' it up on this chilly day in New England....


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko 6139 for Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing this GP today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

orient mako :]


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stil love this beater Serket. Comfy and inexpensive.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1976 King Quartz. Amazing how the second hand hits every marker.


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Finally got the Strap Code Super Oyster. Definitely worth it, if you plan to keep your SKX long-term.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Nice! That is an Aaron Bespoke. Combat Straps is his website. He's made three straps for me in the last 6 months. They're amazing.


Yea I agree, that looks like ostrich leg. Really nice.
cheers
G


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARB035


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Beautiful day today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sumo on new BluShark that came in this afternoon.:0)









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wakmann





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight. 
Have a great weekend. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sarw013 on a JPM strap...



















Annnnnndddd....some brand new NATOs from C&B!!!

Just the quality I wanted for $12 ea.

I present steel grey on the C60:










And khaki on the 556i:










And here's all 3...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

More like, What are WE wearing haha

Got a new swatch for the little one 









Sent from space


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of the most affordable diver, the SRP639


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



1521 50 atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here it goes...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








OM again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















This baby does does have an amazing colour dial!!


----------



## Mikkas (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy red on a Heuerville strap:



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Love it!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman Base 22









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2 on the cincy strap works blue argyle NATO waiting for a haircut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back home w the Sinn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wakey wakey.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Aeromarine GMT



















On a custom made strap.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love when new watches show up on Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Breitling Chronomat 44 GMT limited edition Petrouille Swiss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









UFO evidence ;-)


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Seiko, an SNDA83P1


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith, whilst trying to decide which ones to potentially shift in a consolidation drive... fruitless exercise as usual, want to keep them all.:roll:
Cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

evening swap to my Cobre de Calibre Bronze,


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ahoi Mateys



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Amphibia golf


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GLYCINE Airman 18 :]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight.
> Have a great weekend.
> B
> 
> ...


A truly beautiful watch! A future classic...

Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ZM-73 said:


> My first Seiko, an SNDA83P1
> View attachment 11299234
> 
> 
> View attachment 11299250


A great first Seiko to have! Wear it in the best of health.

My prediction is that after the first Seiko, many more will surely follow!

Cheers!


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Trusty diver 65. Just back from a week in the sun. Perfect holiday watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Dan Henry* model _1963_. I'm like a little kid with a new toy about this one. I simply refuse to take it off. I've been _sleeping_

with it on under the guise of "I'm just breaking in the strap."

What a bargain, though. Absolutely stunning attention to detail, especially at $230. I already know that it's gonna be a

front-runner in the rotation for years to come.



















*BONUS!!* Pretty spyplane on the back! SIGH...I am a child.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Startimer on SNPR Crazy Horse leather. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I set the alarm to 5 o'clock for a reason









Ahhh, that's better.


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sleeping in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Finishing the night with my Parnis aviator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Des2471 said:


> A great first Seiko to have! Wear it in the best of health.
> 
> My prediction is that after the first Seiko, many more will surely follow!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you. But. what I meant to point out is that this is the first one I ever bought (10 years ago). I have bought several Seikos since then.
A lesson for me not to write anything on the net when tired!

Be seeing you.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just built this Hamilton Interstellar Murph watch a few hours ago. : )


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Timex Electric 1970's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H​


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Flight master on new strap from
Watchgecko

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spent yesterday and today with the Seamaster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kicking off Sunday with the ML Pontos Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying out the NATO that came with my *Dan Henry* model _1963_. Comfy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cobra De Calibre Crossfire On Canvas


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer on SNPR Crazy Horse leather.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


(In my best Richard Attenborough voice) And here we see the Alpina Startimer in her natural setting. Stunning while reclining on the soft moss of an Elderberry branch; showing off her resplendent leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega smp 300m today:










Beautiful Lake Constance connecting Germany, Switzerland and Austria. Sadly we can't see the white alps in the background today. Pic is taken from the german side looking at Switzerland.










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Start of the F1 season.
First Canadian F1 driver in over 10 years.
Lance Stroll and he's only 18.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with my recently acquired Edox as we head into town for breakfast. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Someone recently asked to see what my full tattoo wqs. Here you go!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the PADI today, it's been in this blue canvas for some time now as I haven't found a better strap for it. They seem made for each other 
Have a great Sunday. B









Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco to start the day. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time for a hike










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminor, on a mild and sunny one in the Big Smoke today.
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got back from the big smoke and it was indeed mild and sunny.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Installing some new visors on the Stingray.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sitting at airport waiting to fly to Vegas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday, WUS! Quick trip to Seattle this week, trusting my OS Classic as the only wrist-companion this trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A Panerai powered by Zenith!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U1 and 6309 from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail time (with a pint)









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dropping Z at church after a family walk in the rain at the greenway with the Scurfa DiverOne PVD auto.. not even scared. 
Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After F1, lunch with the whole family as its Mother's Day here in the UK. Evening walk to the ACE CAFE LONDON 
with my wrist friend Anonimo Polluce Bronze






































































































Apologies for the amount of pictures, hope you enjoy them.
cheers G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> After F1, lunch with the whole family as its Mother's Day here in the UK. Evening walk to the ACE CAFE LONDON
> with my wrist friend Anonimo Polluce Bronze
> View attachment 11310634
> View attachment 11310658
> ...


A true Mecca for all petrolheads, both two wheels and four. I remember it as a tyre depot when I lived in that area, however I have been back since it reopened (on 2 wheels), a good 300 mile round trip! Nice watch by the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Look at that lume glow, even in the daylight! Great Sunday funday with the kiddos at a local hotel pool. Living it up in key West!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like a blast Gino. That VW is sweeeet!
Thanks for sharing.

Is there a spot in London that custom cars go?
Ford Pop's and american muscle cars?
My brother would drive his Jag powered Pop from Cheltenham to a Park in London
on Saturday nights a few times during the summer....... if I recall correctly.



Watchcollector21 said:


> After F1, lunch with the whole family as its Mother's Day here in the UK. Evening walk to the ACE CAFE LONDON
> with my wrist friend Anonimo Polluce Bronze
> View attachment 11310634
> View attachment 11310658
> ...


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tissot V8


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Looks like a blast Gino. That VW is sweeeet!
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Is there a spot in London that custom cars go?
> ...


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hiking in the rain. Love Vancouver.










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> A true Mecca for all petrolheads, both two wheels and four. I remember it as a tyre depot when I lived in that area, however I have been back since it reopened (on 2 wheels), a good 300 mile round trip! Nice watch by the way[emoji3
> Thanks Andrew,
> yes an amazing place, from March to November if you love bikes you have to visit. I ride a Ducati Monster so I visit often. Helps as I live in Wembley Park about 3/4 of a mile away. The atmosphere is incredible, tonight I got to ride a triumph, the warmer it gets the better turnouts. Usually in summer 3 to 4 hundred bikes.
> Cheers
> Gino.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Rainy Sunday with my C60 trident vintage pvd on shark mesh.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks for the info G.
It was back in the early 80's when my brother was there.

Cheers......Brian

PS. We do the same thing here during the summer months.



Watchcollector21 said:


> zed073 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a blast Gino. That VW is sweeeet!
> ...


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spent today working on the truck so of course got the G on (still)









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch; probably not the last.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



USMC0321 said:


> Evening switch; probably not the last.


Love the clean beefy look. What is it?

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## belgianmoonwatch (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> zed073 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a blast Gino. That VW is sweeeet!
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Squale satinato on a gasgasbones strap. Extremely comfterble to wear.


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfect EDC


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Andrew T said:
> 
> 
> > A true Mecca for all petrolheads, both two wheels and four. I remember it as a tyre depot when I lived in that area, however I have been back since it reopened (on 2 wheels), a good 300 mile round trip! Nice watch by the way[emoji3
> ...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








t-touch expert SS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning everyone 
Kicking off the work week with the Oris65 42mm on bracelet. Great watch for the office. 
Need some coffee to make it through the day !

Have a great day. B


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gino for the update.
Now I remember Battersea Park. He did mention it was crazy when he was there.

Love the orange on blue.....cheers!



Watchcollector21 said:


> Blue Squale satinato on a gasgasbones strap. Extremely comfterble to wear.
> View attachment 11316322
> View attachment 11316354
> View attachment 11316362
> View attachment 11316370


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TJC74 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Dorlin with Ed. Heuer movement


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today in a suit.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one just seems to have become my daily driver..... I'm still in the affordable side of this hobby... nothing over $225 but I really like this one....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Monday. I ave one incoming from DHL today! Whoohoo!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I managed to procure a bracelet for a SUN019 from France, took a while to get here and cost a small fortune, but arrived a couple of hours ago. I'm glad I found it as I didn't fancy buying a whole 019 just for the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


One of my favourite pieces.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Chose the blue before realizing its Monday. Last day of spring break, it's crunch time to finish the yearbook.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap, going to a meeting in central London to meet a famous tv chef at his very well known hotel restaurant. Good help me, as I've had a bad run-in with this chap before. 
Wearing my Breitling Superocean, on a new deployment strap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting off the week with this Oris. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some wrist time for this rarely seen Phillip Watch-Rafter. Valjoux 7750..10ATM  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000







........






........






........






........


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Modded Seiko SNE107.


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love when the watch matches the shirt. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#UndoneMonday with the Paul Newman Urban Chrono. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








JLC Master Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the Marina:


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the Bulova A-15. Bleaching the FSociety logo from Mr. Robot on a hoodie.








Think it came out pretty noice for my first try.

...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just a Seiko. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




















Seamaster 300 Chrono with rubber strap from the ENTZ titanium model. Strap bought separately.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183​


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Posted twice. ??


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A new arrival, turned up this afternoon. Beautiful watch, the Reverie Sea Spirit.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On wrist today Prometheus ocean diver, I think this model is almost extinct. The chronograph version is definitely extinct.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

LUC for the week


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

My WOTD, loving it!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Simple and cheap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning everyone,

Today I'm wearing the Mercer pilot watch on a chocolate Toxicroo nato. I like this combo.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








IWC Big Pilot on Aaron Bespoke strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

P51 Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On loan from my father in law










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Vintage Doxa today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MrBlahBlah said:


> On loan from my father in law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like to trade father in law?


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This thing is hard to photograph. 2nd day on the wrist after changing over to this strap.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> Would you like to trade father in law?




you're forgetting he knows where I live


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








BFK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

oooo I havn't tried my brass defender on a NATO yet. Need to get on that!


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








at airport with the Speedy Moonphase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seiko mini-009

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here you have it!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NOMOS Metro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New batteries in over 10yrs...my ONLY digital...REACTOR-"Heavy Water"...sits above the wrist.  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






....






....






....






....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalmar II


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Augsburg

By the way, the position of the hands is a complete coincidence.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Mmmmmmmmmmmmyyesssssssss

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Walking the mall









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice combo! I have a glycine PVD watch on the way and that strap would work well with it. May I ask what kind of strap that is?

This was referring to the Damasko watch earlier!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nice combo! I have a glycine PVD watch on the way and that strap would work well with it. May I ask what kind of strap that is?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Nice combo! I have a glycine PVD watch on the way and that strap would work well with it. May I ask what kind of strap that is?


Absolutely. Check out bcatt straps on Google and Instagram. He sort of paints them with dye. Very unique. I have two. Very reasonably priced, I think! Tell him Jay referred you. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been a long time since I've posted - this piece always sings to me when I open the watch box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I went with the predictable today










Birth year Speedy 145.022 on a Heuerville rally strap.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 360

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mod seiko 7002 with shroud. Swiss Ronda quartz GMT movement.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Headin' into twilight
Spreadin' out her wings tonight
She got you jumpin' off the track
And shovin' into overdrive


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Affordable Vostok on shark mesh for a quiet night at home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> View attachment 11336130


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great size too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all. Today Tactico TC2 on leather Zulu

























lemon talk....notice the size difference in last pic. The three big lemons organically grown on my trees in Italy. And the small one is the oderless, tasteless ones we buy in UK. ........ my father in law sent me a bag.so going to make limoncello liqueur. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My granddad's vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a simple nato. 
Cheers. B









The size is pretty nice even by today's standard 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Heuer Monaco. The first automatic I purchased years ago. One of my favorites, if not the favorite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Good morning all. Today Tactico TC2 on leather Zulu
> View attachment 11337890
> View attachment 11337898
> View attachment 11337906
> ...


Some how I have to find one of these! I enjoy seeing yours and Aggie88's! I just have find one for sale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> My granddad's vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a simple nato.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ok so maybe this isnt right now.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gnomon find. Evant Tropic 300


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fumiyasu (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Glycine Airman 8 gmt purist

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










The ole Eone Bradley is getting some time today. It garners a lot of attention when people see it.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TAG Heuer 500M SE

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ClassicIron (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My most recent addition...Bulova Accu-Swiss Kirkwood Automatic 63A123


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What do you do when the watch is simple with a gorgeous creamy dial color, yet the date wheel doesn't work? You wear it the day of the month on which it is stuck.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> What do you do when the watch is simple with a gorgeous creamy dial color, yet the date wheel doesn't work? You wear it the day of the month on which it is stuck.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> What do you do when the watch is simple with a gorgeous creamy dial color, yet the date wheel doesn't work? You wear it the day of the month on which it is stuck.


all depends on how much you like it. I think it's a pretty cool piece so I would have it repaired.
cheers 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Some how I have to find one of these! I enjoy seeing yours and Aggie88's! I just have find one for sale!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Nevets750,
it took me a year to find, looking on the big auction site and forums, then the more I saw Aggie88's the more determined I was to get one, eventually stroke of luck I meet someone who had it on wrist, Left him my tel no and a few days later it was mine.
i strongly urge you, when you find one buy it, you won't regret it. It really is worth the investment.
love your Monaco too.
cheers 
G


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


love that Startimer, absolutely gorgeous. 
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love that Startimer, absolutely gorgeous.
> G


Thank you!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DOXA SUB 1200T Professional - very orange! Can use steel beads of rice bracelet or black rubber straps as alternatives


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> View attachment 11344066


Beautiful, cheerful orange! Enjoy it in the best of health


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The most respected $40 watch in the world...


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> My granddad's vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a simple nato.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch! And even more special as it was your grand-dad's!

I hope you enjoy it in the best of health


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The versatility of this thing is just amazing. I could be wearing or doing anything and it wouldn't feel out of the place. When I'm not sure which watch to wear, this is the one I take. Even though my grail is a 41mm Datejust, I still would keep this one with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> The versatility of this thing is just amazing. I could be wearing or doing anything and it wouldn't feel out of the place. When I'm not sure which watch to wear, this is the one I take. Even though my grail is a 41mm Datejust, I still would keep this one with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful SARB035! The cream dial is great and it's so nicely made - the small touches, such as the sub second gradations on the chapter ring and the black lines on the silver hour and minute hands. The Grand Seiko Snowflake is a grail, but this watch is a very good "baby Grand"! Enjoy it in very good health


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Good morning all. Today Tactico TC2 on leather Zulu
> View attachment 11337890
> View attachment 11337898
> View attachment 11337906
> ...


Hope your TC2 isn't a "lemon" ;-)

Looks great!


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old two tone TOG, one of my favorites.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived. Looking into potential issue with screw down crown. If it's an issue it may go back. Would be a shame. It's GORGEOUS!!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> thanks Nevets750,
> it took me a year to find, looking on the big auction site and forums, then the more I saw Aggie88's the more determined I was to get one, eventually stroke of luck I meet someone who had it on wrist, Left him my tel no and a few days later it was mine.
> i strongly urge you, when you find one buy it, you won't regret it. It really is worth the investment.
> love your Monaco too.
> ...


Thanks Gino. I will keep looking. BTW, nevets is backwards for Steven, though I go by Steve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival! Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye. Came on the NATO instead of the leather backed canvas strap. I think I may replace with PVD mesh or leather strap. Very comfortable size.


----------



## GBM (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy hump day gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> My granddad's vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a simple nato.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight's selection is the Dan Henry dual-crown auto diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
have a good evening. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> New arrival! Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye. Came on the NATO instead of the leather backed canvas strap. I think I may replace with PVD mesh or leather strap. Very comfortable size.


The strap would look amazing on this.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working on my next CBG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Americas Cup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My evening watch, Timex Expedition Scout Metal on " beaten and kicked to death soft leather Kung Fu" straps.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Endmill bracelet. 
It's a little heavy vs rubber, but I like it.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGH001


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Ranger Heritage on a Burgandy Chromexcel strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Little behind on my WRUW posts...

Monday...









Tuesday...

















Wednesday(today)...


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival. My first panerai


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my newly acquired Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 tomorrow. I have wanted this watch and strap for quite a while and now that I have it, it does not disappoint. The strap, one of two that came with the watch, the other is soild black, is very high quality. It is in a totally different league from any NATO straps that I have owned.








​


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

007


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight's selection is the Dan Henry dual-crown auto diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> have a good evening.
> Brice
> 
> ...


I really like this one, Brice! Very cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Heuer Monaco. The first automatic I purchased years ago. One of my favorites, if not the favorite!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an awesome watch!! Love the Heuer only branding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










T49895


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My first attempt at a bezel insert change.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> What an awesome watch!! Love the Heuer only branding!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx Jon. This is the second re-edition from 1998. It is one watch in my collection that I will never sell.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pagani Design 1111 on a super-comfy burgandy band from Watchbandit. Had a problem with the watch-end of the band rubbing against the case but, fixed it with curved spring bars.






...


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the Barbary Coast......Laco Dortmund Erbstuck:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> My granddad's vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a simple nato.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


your grandad had impeccable taste Brice, 
cheers
G


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn this in a while, forgot how nice it feels.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## blur510 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Christopher Ward GMT for keeping home time while traveling in Osaka


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

13jul2013002_zpsa05af5f1 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Carl Brashear LE diver on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas today.

Can you guys believe I still own this one after all this time 

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spaceview in amazing condition


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue kind of day....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy thoughts on Thursday folks.

Melbourne Flinders.


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tudor Prince from 1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taken yesterday but still wearing today...Speedy 3510.50


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with the lobster today








[/url]


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reverso on black calf


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Putting the Datejust on the winder, the Black Bay and Grand Seiko in the box for the day to try out this "Undone Auta" watch from Kickstarter by Michael Young. I doubt it'll get regular wrist time, but I thought I'd give it a chance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_
I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...

*Bulova Accutron II 96B253* 









I can't help but notice this project watch that I did last year. 
Definitely an affordable that punches way above its entry point after all is done. Some may think its a bit blingy 
and I can understand, its certainly not my style either when I ordered the original watch. But I really like how this piece turned out. 
Its unique to me and it gets the job done so I wear it.

*
Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*


















This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...








Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
b-)​_


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



EnderW said:


> Well.. it is the first, so...
> View attachment 7269362


Drool...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _
> I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron II 96B253*
> ...


Very nice. What did you add/ mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



briandb said:


> Very nice. What did you add/ mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_
Thanks brianb! Started out like this(stock photo)...









and I simply replaced the bezel and the bracelet. Easy amateur novice DIY project.









b-)​_


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Zulu Canvas Strap arrived today. For the Tactico

























very comfterble.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work is done for the day so I switched out from my Timex Expedition to my P.O.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight I am wearing the Borealis Cascais prototype on bracelet.

Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster chrono on rubber


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008​


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Helson Skindiver on a custom Steveo strap

























have a good Friday all
cheers
G


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage 1985 G shock 5400 with 5700 bezel:


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> Blue kind of day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite rolex of all, truly my grail. And now that I see it with this strap I lust after it even more

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow last day of March already.
Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

F1 this year !???









Sent from space


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF. 

Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE on DrunkArtStraps green canvas for #PilotFriday

Have a great day. 
B


















The hour markers are painted with a thick layer given a raised marker effect and adding depth to the dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crash525 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



travelmate2440 said:


> One of the most affordable diver, the SRP639
> 
> View attachment 11295370
> View attachment 11295378


That looks huge. Is it the picture or is it a big watch?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little bit dusty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Have a good weekend everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Goldeneye again


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Polar Exp II on Hodinkee


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy O'Clock Bar


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF.
> 
> Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE on DrunkArtStraps green canvas for #PilotFriday
> 
> ...


Haven't seen this one before, very nice...and sweet socks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the past week it's been my newly acquired 6309-7049!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perlon Day









Изпратено от моят GT-I9505 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this one Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Bronze Helson Skindiver on a custom Steveo strap
> View attachment 11361498
> View attachment 11361506
> View attachment 11361514
> ...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Nacken Vintage blue for the day.

Happy Friday Folks.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'll Add to this. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1. I've been wearing it for almost 3 weeks straight now... I know, Crazy.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Love this one Gino.


Thanks Brian, 
i was thinking the same thing about yours. Quite unusual & diffrent.
really like it. 
G


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday afternoon, Los Angeles. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Seiko SBGE001








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Juggernaut








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## climateguy (Nov 22, 2014)

My Breguet Type XX on curved Jaeger LeCoultre alligator. Loving the combo.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE EVERYBODY!









This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DC66

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my old trusted G-Shock GW-M5610 atomic and solar watch to start the weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day!
*Dan Henry model 1947...


























*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna again today. TGIF!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

page 2000!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday after work and it's SubC time


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot Jay


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Nice shot Jay


Thanks! I'm really a singer first but it certainly photographs better against the piano that it does my throat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Blue Note said:


> Grand Seiko SBGE001
> View attachment 11368466
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My favorite GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Sumo on $1 nato.


----------



## Robert78040 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


gorgeus. which one is it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robert78040 said:


> gorgeus. which one is it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you Grand Seiko SBGA011 aka Snowflake

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Fireman Racer...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

[/URL
[URL=http://s858.photobucket.com/user/castlk/media/Deep%20Blue%20Pro%20Sun%20Diver%20III%201K/IMG_2346_zpse11883b7.jpg.html]


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








with an evening vespers switch to the A-15 on its stock strap. Haven't worn it like that in a while, even though it's very nice and comfy. One of the few perks of attending a religious academy include getting to dress up at least a few times every weekend.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e​


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bar lighting.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> New watch day!
> *Dan Henry model 1947...
> 
> 
> ...


awsome piece Keith,
the only thing I am not sure about is... If they are Roman numerals then Dan Henry may have got it wrong. With the no 4 ...If I remember 4 used to be IV 
but Rolex do the same thing.
cheers
G


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Date adjusted 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New NATO on brand new Skx








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PolWatch Diver, snow, snow and snow again this morning.... HAGWE guys!


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reverie Sea Spirit tonight. Getting a lot of use out of this, very impressed especially for a microbrand.









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Derby Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyschape









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My vintage Gigandet today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko skx007









Изпратено от моят GT-I9505 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








alpnach for the morning. Will switch to Omega or Breitling for the afternoon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_
Super Saturday everyone! I'm kicking off my day with my very own affordable...

*Modded Vostok Amphibia *













































Did the mod meself just so you know...








:-d
Have a great Saturday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this watch but it is almost impossible to photograph under normal light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gdub5000 on a sunny Saturday here in the bay area










Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi all !! Have a safe weekend......  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS & vinyl today
Cheers


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _
> Thanks brianb! Started out like this(stock photo)...
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That dial is half silk, half pearl. Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



briandb said:


> That dial is half silk, half pearl. Gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you my pics don't do it justice. Go online & see the pros pics, total mesmerizing dial.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting spring break with my Monaco. I never get tired of this beautiful dial. Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting at Apple Store with question about my brand new rose gold iPhone 7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gridiron (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's older but I still wear it!







Grid


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday fellas.

Alpina Startimer and a Legion beer at my usual Saturday spot as I wait for my burger ☀ it's just an amazing afternoon here in CLT! Next a Victory Sour Monkey 

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















Planet Ocean 8500, 42mm. Cat.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Saturday fellas.
> 
> Alpina Startimer and a Legion beer at my usual Saturday spot as I wait for my burger ☀ it's just an amazing afternoon here in CLT! Next a Victory Sour Monkey
> 
> ...


That's a great piece. We now have an AD for Alpina here in Vancouver. They have some wonderful watches.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Postman just dropped this off. Hamilton with a Valjoux 7736 movement from the mid 70's. Had one that was a graduation present from my parents. It broke and was later stolen. Finally found a replacement.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hard day today at work today. 
Back with my trusted seiko, got home to find my beautiful wife making????






























then put my watch on and said I like this one






have a really good Saturday, I think we all deserve it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyschape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning piece Steve, 
pure sophistication on a nato.
cheers
G


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> Derby Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listened to it on radio whilst working, Liverpool 3 Everton 1,good match.
love the supercompressor Bremont. Stunner.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> View attachment 11377090


That is what you call BULLITPROOF STUNNER, Relo60
G


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Dan Henry *_1947

_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



USMC0321 said:


>


Amazing combo. That watch is made for battle. Love it.
G


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> stunning piece Steve,
> pure sophistication on a nato.
> cheers
> G


Thanks Gino. It's hard not to stare at it all day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotds (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Mark XII


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Combat 6. Just came in the mail 2 hours ago


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The tiny tuna...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*
















Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C60


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lume test..123


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*BERNHARDT GMT #SwissETA









*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> Work mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so so cool,
would you belive I met the English brothers ( founders and owners) at their Bremont Jaguar promotion last year.
all their watches are awesome
cheers
G


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice Golf Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Marine Star Auto.....a pleasant Sunday to all  8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For me; Black, several Panerai; White, Rolex Polar Explorer II; Blue, Glashutte Original or A.Lange &Sohne.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex Thunderbird 16263









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








It sits on my wrist and tells the time, so I suppose it counts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started Sunday with the Scurfa DiverOne PVD automatic diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeeee Va !!! Ya Gotta Believe!! LGM!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I keep coming back to the Doxa 50th Anniversary 300 Sub.

Mark


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spending a quiet afternoon cleaning up some of my divers as my wife and daughter are out shopping. Today I am going with a Bulova Millennia that I purchase in 1999. Put her on a nato today and she still looks great. Have a great day and wear your watches in the very best of health!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Moana Pacific









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Diving into taxes ;-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one for the day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki and Perdomo Lot 23. Hey, how about a watches and cigars thread?









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMP for Sunday.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C60 trident vintage pvd on shark mesh. Sunny Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today enjoying Breitling


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The bezel looks crazy scratched in the photos but it really doesn't show in person. Also, have a great week everyone! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Who knew a Callaway golf glove was the perfect color match to the 6 digit Submariner?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Startimer on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jenyang said:


> Kontiki and Perdomo Lot 23. Hey, how about a watches and cigars thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jenyang, check out the 'Cafe' thread on Watchuseek forum. There is a cigar-watch tread.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks. Will check it out.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Jenyang, check out the 'Cafe' thread on Watchuseek forum. There is a cigar-watch tread.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jenyang said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


We cigar and watch enthusiasts must stick together!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Roxy up to no good in the background , dad enjoying a SC beer and about to fire up the grill since my girls wanted Bacon & Cheddar burgers









Who said a Chrono wasn't a useful complication ? timing my burgers and opened a second beer  cheers fellas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Munster Flieger right now 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 312 on Rob Montana Gucci
​


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Felt like wearing my Vostok Radio Room Automatic today.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that dial!! Beautiful watch.

Gary


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hanging out with my 9-year old daughter... and my Monaco.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another early meeting in central London, today bringing along my Blue Oris Aquis







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














have a great start to the week. Less then 2 weeks before Easter.
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Have a good week ahead, everyone!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Simple, case-hardened goodness

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday everyone








SOH


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'll start the work week with the Mercer pilot watch on a Toxicroo natostrap 
I really enjoy this watch, great size as a large wearing 40mm, touch of red, Swiss auto mvt with custom rotor and hardened SS 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Roxy up to no good in the background , dad enjoying a SC beer and about to fire up the grill since my girls wanted Bacon & Cheddar burgers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family, burgs on the BBQ and beer....doesn't get any better.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picture heavy!!

I put this on yellow gator this morning and went on a bit of a photo 
rampage. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








JLC Amvox 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a good week!


----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Weekender _on a Monday...


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Beat the Mondays blue by wearing blue, amiright 

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Madison on OEM Alligator. Short work week for me. Family vacation starts tomorrow ☺









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko Sea Urchin

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Luminox on a Velcro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> _Weekender _on a Monday...


for an affordable watch,it's actually really nice. 
And very cool with that strap Keith.
Cheers G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Luminox on a Velcro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love it Andrew, proper field watch
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


That is a beautiful piece Brian, love the bezel on that Seiko. 
And strap, Awsome.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love it Andrew, proper field watch
> G


Cheers Gino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Picture heavy!!
> 
> I put this on yellow gator this morning and went on a bit of a photo
> rampage.
> ...


dont blame you Mate, that watch looks good with any strap.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Zenith Type 20 Extra Special
> View attachment 11397858
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can see it Steve, you are going to make me buy one of these, I am trying to resist. 
Cheees G.


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

My Citizen


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> That is a beautiful piece Brian, love the bezel on that Seiko.
> And strap, Awsome.
> G


Thanks Gino. You're too kind.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap, back with the TC2 on canvas Zulu.












|>
just ordered another Zulu strap for this watch. 
G


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gs for me!


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What colour strap did you order Gino?

My evening swap.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Opening day!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Evening swap, back with the TC2 on canvas Zulu.
> View attachment 11398042
> View attachment 11398050
> |>
> ...


You know I love that TC2 Gino! I just missed one for sale on WUS by less than a day!! As for the Zenith, resistance is futile!! .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



YellowBullet said:


>


Love it! What model is that? Looks similar to the SBGR019 that I used to own except with a white dial and without the Arabic 12, 3, 6, 9.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Done with work so I switched to something more casual. 








Now for the hardest part of preparing for a trip... deciding which watches I should take with me! This time I sought guidance from my 8-year old son. He picked these three watches for our trip. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#UndoneMonday with the Urban Chrono 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Done with work so I switched to something more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your young man has great taste


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Opening Day #DodgerStadium #OMEGA








*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You know that moment when the strap absolutely kills it in a good way


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Your young man has great taste


Ditto!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Your young man has great taste


Thank you! It was actually a really fun exercise. It's the first time he's really expressed interest in my watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picking up my son at School of Rock


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Like father like son....great taste.



JonS1967 said:


> Done with work so I switched to something more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Thank you! It was actually a really fun exercise. It's the first time he's really expressed interest in my watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so great to hear. My now 14 yo son and I have been enjoying the hobby together for years. I take him to all the gtgs I attend and we are planning a trip to Glashutte in the next two years. It's a great way to spend time together and meet some wonderful folks. Who says kids are only interested in video games?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Like father like son....great taste.


Thank you! So very kind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one is tricky to photo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> That's so great to hear. My now 14 yo son and I have been enjoying the hobby together for years. I take him to all the gtgs I attend and we are planning a trip to Glashutte in the next two years. It's a great way to spend time together and meet some wonderful folks. Who says kids are only interested in video games?


That's really nice. You're lucky your son has taken such a keen interest. Im hoping my son will develop that level of interest some day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok yesterday, a different Vostok Today.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuned up the vintage Timex Tuxedo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








titanium Seamaster chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting the work week off with the Hamilton...


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Agat 46mm


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just arrived today and my cell phone pic does not do this gorgeous dial justice


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lost 7 Wonders with the sis and her husband and some Brazilian friends, but it's still a win in my books - they had pao de queijo ??









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> What colour strap did you order Gino?
> 
> My evening swap.


I love the strap you have on it Brian, you have great taste 
just as an alternative, look up ( Hadley Roma MS4220 black with orange stitch ) 
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HI


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good afternoon. It is Titanium Tuesday for me today.










----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Astor & Banks Pilomatic on Weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas

Have a great day 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag Carrera Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

More vintage Timex today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

When it's dreary and nasty outside I tend to like this one because the dark matches the weather. Don't get me wrong, I don't consider this watch dreary at All. But the browns and black work well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went on an adventure today with my maverick. Victorinox really knows how to make durable watches. I've banged this thing many times over the years and it held up pretty well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anyone for tennis?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to brighten up another dreary day in the Northeast....good Tuesday all !  8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Master Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_I've been wanting to rock the jubilee bracelet for my SKX007J since yesterday...

*Seiko SKX007J*









but we got some generous snow dump overnight so a little bundle up is in order.









Well, this background scene makes more sense...








Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Oak & Oscar Sandford 161/200 says hi! First picture was definitely staged.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this on at present:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Breitling Chronomat 44 GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been on a bit of a weird Monster desire lately.


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For today, Nomos Timeless Club II.

Enjoy your Tuesday folks. Time flies.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Put a tender in at the SHARD the UK tallest building. Small compered to the American buildings.


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Pepsi









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies for the way this post is. My phone is ****e


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A few of Londons hidden sights


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Meant to post this earlier but got sidetracked. I'm still wearing my SKX007 but did take this out for lunch. It's just so sporty.

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*



































b-)​_


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's SpeedyTuesday so...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Threw the C60 back on this kick-a$$ Horween Derby leather strap from Jones In Tokyo. A nice and chunky but refined and polished watch to wear to work with a short sleeve polo. Kind of like a poor man's Panerai....purpose-wise.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First day on this wrist. Vintage Pepsi/world-time diver. You don't see that every day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with the Bambino today. Please pardon the sweater lint at 10...


----------



## what2watch (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Leather*_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph​


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Closing out speedy Tuesday with my '57 broad arrow 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally settling into our hotel after 10 hours of driving. Day 1 of our vacation with the Panerai.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Finally settling into our hotel after 10 hours of driving. Day 1 of our vacation with the Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



qtip.416 said:


>


Fantastic photo! Love your strap choice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pilot refueling at Chēb's


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



crf said:


> Enjoy!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Going to enjoy a cold Dos Equis and turn in for the evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today going to do a bit of shopping with my good friend Squale Satinato, on a gasgasbones



















have a good Wednesday all.
G


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good afternoon Sichuan!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Gigandet today, have a good Wednesday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


Underrated watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot









Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

UNIQ P-47


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well last night I met with Art and Rob, compared Flieger watches 









And left with this so I'm wearing it this morning 









It's a little large but I love it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea Urchin today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Finally settling into our hotel after 10 hours of driving. Day 1 of our vacation with the Panerai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On holiday where? Enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> On holiday where? Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! Driving from San Diego to Oregon with my wife & kids to visit my dad. My dad is responsible for my love of watches. I remember him wearing this 1950s Seamaster, which was a gift to him from my mother, as well as this 1970s Seamaster when I was a kid. He gave me the 1950s Seamaster and my younger brother the 1970s one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What about Turtle









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







........


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched out my bracelet on the Aqua Terra to a gator band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



squale 1545


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



carducci said:


> What about Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Tuna? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Hump Day mates!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"Ferrari" diver on a tropic strap:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Marvelight









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vulcain Nautical










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tangaroa to get over the hump.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Well last night I met with Art and Rob, compared Flieger watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn it in a couple of days. I was due.

hebergeur image


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Cocktail Time "gen 1"









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Well last night I met with Art and Rob, compared Flieger watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

How do you think the Alpina chrono compared to the IWC in terms of finish, feel and quality? I own the bicompax horizontal layout auto chrono that i like very much, but sometimes toy with the idea of "upgrading" to an IWC chrono. I'm just not sure there is a lot of difference when it comes to just the looks, feel and finish...

Here's mine:


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ninzeo said:


> Nice!
> 
> How do you think the Alpina chrono compared to the IWC in terms of finish, feel and quality? I own the bicompax horizontal layout auto chrono that i like very much, but sometimes toy with the idea of "upgrading" to an IWC chrono. I'm just not sure there is a lot of difference when it comes to just the looks, feel and finish...
> 
> Here's mine:


Thanks. Like your Chrono too
Funny Art and I were having this convo. 
To be honest the case to me are a tie, Alpina doesn't have to envy anything from IWC. I actually like how mine sits flatter on the wrist. Finish is on par. 
They both use a Valjoux modified Chrono mvt. 
The crown and pushers are a matter of taste. I do prefer the IWC pushers aesthetically but it is just a preference. Both operate just fine. 
Size is similar, 44 vs. 43 but cleaner More open Alpina dial make it appear larger by more than 1mm.

To me the dial is where the IWC shines. Aesthetically I think I prefer the Alpina for its layout and more unusual color scheme. 
But IWC makes a killler dial, it's just very well finished and super crisp. Hard to beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















My favorite green watch.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 629









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm comfortable wearing this guy in inclement weather


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hulk says it's time to go home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had to finally take off the Moray and give the big dog some wrist time


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Balistidae


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Citizen Attesa AT8044-56E. I think I want the silver version but Ripley thinks I should keep the black.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I really enjoyed the pics Gino. Thanks for sharing them.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Apologies for the way this post is. My phone is ****e


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Tudor arrived today. A Ranger with a camo strap and bracelet but I had to put it on leather to really make it mine.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day with this old friend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BriarAndBrine said:


> I switched out my bracelet on the Aqua Terra to a gator band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp! Nice to have such a versatile watch that looks great on a bracelet or strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for the PADI.


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*











Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> New strap for the PADI.


Thanks Brian,
i ordered the Hadley Roma strap with red stitch rather then orange. 
But looking a your beautiful strap, I much prefer your strap, where did you get yours?
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SUG On wrist


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage G Shock:


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

  









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








OM again, I don't need much persuading to wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

VSA Chronopro

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My dad liked my 106 so much that I gave it to him. I missed it. 106 #2!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great day! For a split second, I was tempted to call in sick and watch the Masters all day...


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

With an incoming Daytona ceramic next week, gotta get some enjoyment out of the older model!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Gen 1 Black Monster day. Hi to all WUS's  99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999






..........


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Longines!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina on a DAS.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My son picked this one out for me on our first full day at grandpas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Debert Bathyscaphe On Isofrane


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New piece. Wondering how long I'll hold onto this one...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



crf said:


> With an incoming Daytona ceramic next week, gotta get some enjoyment out of the older model!
> 
> View attachment 11424610
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your incoming ceramic Daytona! Did you get the black or white dial? IMO, they are the best looking Daytonas since the Newman models. Will you keep this one too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> New strap for the PADI.


That's a great looking combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am continuing with the Glacier blue Alpiner4 this morning. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations on your incoming ceramic Daytona! Did you get the black or white dial? IMO, they are the best looking Daytonas since the Newman models. Will you keep this one too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Planning on keeping both for now -- my ceramic is coming in black, I'll post once I have it. It sounds like most folks prefer the white dial in ceramic, but I am in the camp that they both look amazing and you can't really go wrong with either. I had option to get black and jumped on it -- I do not have the option for a white yet, though on that [50 year?] white waiting list still!

But if I had access to both right now, what would I pick? I honestly don't know -- I have a ton of black chronos and love them, and have seen the black C watch in the flesh; and it's beautiful. But the white really does look amazing in pics, but never seen it in person and only own one white chrono I think (the Daytona in this thread). So better diversity on a collection basis with white, but not a guaranteed home run; the black doesn't have the upside of white in my opinion, but is guaranteed to be a mainstay in my collection and a top five to seven watch for me. Also, buying white would force me to sell this and I still love the watch I'm wearing now and like the idea of still keeping it with the black C in broader rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

But if I get the option to buy a white C in the future? I'll get that also and figure out the details later. But getting access to white at retail just doesn't seem likely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I agree that the white dial gives a collection more diversity, but I guess I'm in the minority because I would definitely opt for the black dial! I'm very excited for you! Can't wait to see the pictures after it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived after a long trip from Portugal to get this Borealis Batial in...was worth the wait !!  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






..........


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar Sandford GMT on a NATO strap.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After digging this one up for this thread, I patched it up today. A new strap and fresh battery and it's as good as new:


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova A-15 on a red cheapestnato suede and my Mr. Robot jacket, complete with elbow grease. Been wearing this watch a lot recently, trying to decide if I like it enough with its lack of AR to keep or if it's time to move on. I'll have 3 of my 4 watches in rotation be PVD once my Massdrop Spinnaker comes in ? gotta get my vintages serviced and on my wrist!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little extra Kevlar today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Brice. Much appreciated.



Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great looking combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from space


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A different way of wearing my BB with this NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Giant Mondaine today

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Not a lot of work getting done today.


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Of coz taken at 10:10am.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Putting up some temporary horse fencing in my Ball Marvelight









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sinn 556a today. I love this watch.

Graham

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DJ today









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Flying with the Orient today


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Best watch of 2016 
Oris65 42 on steel.

HAGE
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was stopped and safe for the pic.

DA36 black


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

trying it on the strap









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pelagos with de Grom tonight (Harvey threw). Took it to the ballgame, the blue matches perfect. Wanted an artsy citi field pic, but didn't want to look super awkward taking a pic of my wrist in front of thousands while a game was going on.


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Write me if you are interested in hand made genuine leather watch roll !!!









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Mikepremium24 said:


> View attachment 11425122


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> Just arrived after a long trip from Portugal to get this Borealis Batial in...was worth the wait !!  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> View attachment 11426266
> ..........
> View attachment 11426282


congrats, it's a great piece & welcome to the Bronze Age. A stunner.
cheers 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*













Lunch with friends today, taking along Benny Green, really fancy a strap change.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

new SEIKO SBDC003


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jovani said:


>


....Great looking watch and love the "pic" too !! I also want to compliment you on the beautiful shot of a rainbow with your watch the other day....it was outstanding !! Keep em. coming.....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

thank you


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








SRP637 new in today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Moray 42


----------



## SteakPieHarry (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello everyone. My first post here. I've been lurking in this thread for months admiring all your beautiful watches. I only have a couple of modest watches but it seems I have a new hobby!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF 
#PilotFriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStrap.

Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rise and Grind at the gym










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16750 on denim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival. Some quick cell phone pics.

Dan Henry 1970


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watch_mechanic (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









1966 Omega Constellation, all original


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lew and Huey Riccardo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On leather today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my new bronze...can't take it off !! Have a great day....  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






..........






..........


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Or Tuna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sorry for the mistake ????

Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great looking combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAGWE!! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny day with my Bumblebee AT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day in Oregon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 157 Ti Ty









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^^^^^^ LOVE that Sinn -- beautiful!

Going Tudor fastrider today. PVD with brown accents. Quite different than watches i normally wear, but a fun watch.


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put new shoes on this one and taking her out after a long rest








[/url]


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Subdials done right. Very clean and beautiful.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Don't blame you at all. Very nice. Love the green dial.



Time In said:


> Enjoying my new bronze...can't take it off !! Have a great day....  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> View attachment 11436178
> ..........
> View attachment 11436186
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> Subdials done right. Very clean and beautiful.


Thank you made by Heuer. All original too. Found @ a thrift store for $19.99 USD 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Casio Illuminator. Why not wear my cheapest watch as I wait for my most expensive watch (RGM) to arrive in the mail?


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Perseverence said:


> Casio Illuminator. Why not wear my cheapest watch as I wait for my most expensive watch (RGM) to arrive in the mail?


Welp.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a good day all


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not the best picture of my watch I've ever taken, but it is the best news I've ever received!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My hammy









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> SRP637 new in today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love it Andrew. Really cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> New arrival. Some quick cell phone pics.
> 
> Dan Henry 1970


absolutley awsome Brian, my favourite Dan Henry.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> absolutley awsome Brian, my favourite Dan Henry.
> G


Ditto 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love it Andrew. Really cool.
> G


Thanks Gino, much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Few diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New (but actually quite old) 1603! No endlinks, no worries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The 2 Snowflakes


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Attuma said:


> Not the best picture of my watch I've ever taken, but it is the best news I've ever received!


Congrats man! That's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change, back with this green supple leather, need to get a smaller bronze Benarus buckle


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MrCairo said:


> View attachment 11432986


Beautiful watch! I miss my stainless Archimede pilot...never had a bracelet with it though. Looks great

Thinking about re-adding an Archimede pilot but in bronze this time to change things up!

Wear it in good health my friend!


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Level.5x said:


> Congrats man! That's quite an accomplishment!


Thank you very much man! I still can't believe it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching the replay of the Masters with the Cocktail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> absolutley awsome Brian, my favourite Dan Henry.
> G





Andrew T said:


> Ditto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much guys.


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hulk eats Dim Sum for lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Attuma said:


> Not the best picture of my watch I've ever taken, but it is the best news I've ever received!
> View attachment 11439706


Congratulations! Now you can buy more watches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale that came in today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Congratulations! Now you can buy more watches
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lord. Please don't put that in my head haha.

But seriously, thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Attuma said:


> Not the best picture of my watch I've ever taken, but it is the best news I've ever received!
> View attachment 11439706


Huge congrats. Well done.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on WatchGecko vintage Italian leather strap​


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning drive to a cherry blossom festival


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Dragon will see some wrist time this morning.


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I know nothing about it except it's a cal 74 and it's late 60's
Can anyone tell me more about this watch please









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Have a great WE everyone.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Special!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar. This one doesn't get much use until the summer, but the sun is out today, so why not! Have a great weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








lovely sunny day, and I'm stuck in work. Hence the luminox gets more wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11446330
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more I see these, the more I want one. I wouldn't dare to tell the wife though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> The more I see these, the more I want one. I wouldn't dare to tell the wife though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed. Top Notch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Chromat 44 GMT Limited edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX007 to start the day and chores around the house..


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time has come and gone for rotation, but I've kept this on for a whole week. It's running well within COSC and I like to see it running so well. Perhaps I'm wrong, but I always think it runs less well for a while after it comes off of the winder.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First wear after service and minor restoration. I need to remind myself to remove the rubber strap, lest I go swimming while wearing the watch...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LV today
Cheers


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back on the wrist today








l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just bought this PO... will probably be wearing it tomorrow too!!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki King for now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two good results today, a new nato strap arrived for my TC2. And picked the winner at the Grand National. ( Famous horse race in the UK )































happy saturday all.
G


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Mark 4.5 today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching the Masters. Drinking a beer with this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

when you get the watch first and the tattoo ends up matching...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful spring in Alaska


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Edit - The sun really shows off prints and smudges!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New B&R suede strap on the Sinn 556i


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Few again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the blue on this guy!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3ke (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Here's my trusty ol' g-shock while I have some coffee before work. I dont wear my rolex 1655 due to the nature of my job in the hospital.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Just came in today. I had my eye on a black chrono for a while for a budget dressy/ beater watch and couldn't pass this up for $66. Seiko sndc33


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Porterjrm said:


> Just came in today. I had my eye on a black chrono for a while for a budget dressy/ beater watch and couldn't pass this up for $66. Seiko sndc33


Classy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hmm, I happen to have this picture I just took for another thread


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grilling out with Alpina









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Dive watch


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big congrats on the win Gino.
Nice pair by the way.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Two good results today, a new nato strap arrived for my TC2. And picked the winner at the Grand National. ( Famous horse race in the UK )
> View attachment 11450058
> View attachment 11450082
> View attachment 11450106
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#OMEGA







*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage 5600C "Speed":


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn with new strap


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moray 42















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday sweet sunday.

Happy thoughts.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chrono for the autocross today, matches my GTI 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful day for this Deep Blue......Speak kind words only for this Sunday....peace.  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Day Night Diver Pro. The lume from the tritium tubes on these is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Flightmaster!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

some great shadows today!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris TT1 on wrist, few strap changes on on others































really difficult to take a decent pic of the tissot because of it's super domed crystal.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 11454274
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


Great combo and going. What a nasty strap; looks killer!!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



THE_BARCODE_GUY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. This is a stunner. I love the execution of the date complication and font used. Also dig the combo and matching going on with the shirt.

Well done.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Palm Sunday


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Normally "ole faithful" is a Monday watch, but I felt like she deserved some early wrist time.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquanaut


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak & Oscar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


>


Interesting strap choice!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday funday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chillin on the deck with the pup.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your cat has a great taste!


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No Rollie here folks....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mori Diver









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What a great selection to choose from Gino.
That Prometheus is my favourite. The strap is perfect for it.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Oris TT1 on wrist, few strap changes on on others
> View attachment 11458002
> View attachment 11458042
> View attachment 11458050
> ...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Was about to post this one for sale last night...loaded the pictures...typed up the price....and then I changed my mind. After reviewing and posting my sales photos, I guess I re-bonded with it. LOL Maybe I'll consider selling again but for now, I figured I'd throw it on my new suede shoes from B&R and give it a lazy Sunday wear.









Still a great fitting watch that keeps great time.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drew strap Rolex


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back from our road trip. Long drive but well worth it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yildirimnihat (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova 63B190


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> What a great selection to choose from Gino.
> That Prometheus is my favourite. The strap is perfect for it.


Thanks Brian, much appreciated
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just a few errands today, Prometheus Pirhana going to keep me company.


















Have a great start to the week guys
G


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karbo81 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Expedition









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy3 today
Cheers


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dialstrap87 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Feeling the Breitling Super Ocean 44 on NATO today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Regines Diver


----------



## bjdriscoll (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 ... SEIKO 6306-7001


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 GMT. This one is probably going up for sale in the near future.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmuskin (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just checking some emails 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor desk diving at the moment.


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a good week!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Re-up, out to lunch...


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Casio to wear, the Tsovet to (hopefully) ship, and the RGM to show to a buddy.


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Replica shot









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi from Florida


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Macro Monday guys


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello everyone. Wearing my Bulova Oceanographer today!

-Jake


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Tisell Marine Diver blue/no date arrived this weekend and I haven't taken it off.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Amphion Vintage Black on seatbelt NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy on Perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changing to green for the day, Seiko Alpinist.

Have a great day.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club II









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap. Squale,
enjoyng the moon over London tonight.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Changing to green for the day, Seiko Alpinist.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> ...


Looks great
I ordered one about 30 Minutes ago?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

as always


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this Luminox.....over 12 yrs old...and yes--> the Tritium is spent.  88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888






..........


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New Italian leather for the 1603

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Waiting for the Dr. to fix me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Favoring the green today as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ETA Black Bay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PADI Turtle on a ToxicNATO.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I'm using my Ranger to check the delivery time of my NOMOS Ahoi Atlantik. Where is that USPS carrier? It's almost 6 pm.


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko
​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still pam...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ManchesterWatchWorks Morgan Chronograph


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with my old school light weight Seiko 7t32 Ti Chrono.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Level.5x said:


> Starting the work week off with the Hamilton...
> 
> View attachment 11400170
> 
> ...


I'm really coming around to Hamilton. That's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*BERNHARDT F71 IN THE HOUSE!






















*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Mr Mash


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This is becoming my watch for work. Thing is it's really comfortable since I changed the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice Cobre de Calibre on black Zepplincraft strap.



















G


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glashuette today
Cheers


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tsar



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dialstrap87 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tag day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ventus Mori M4 now.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A8


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning guys!!


----------



## yildirimnihat (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was wrong !! After 12yrs there IS still life left in the Tritium... Good day all !  11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111






..........


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## panerluminomi (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I need to find a better background for the Xeric.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Quick shot before dinner is prepared ?









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> Quick shot before dinner is prepared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... and what is for dinner? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> ... and what is for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


My bad, she went to wash the dishes only lol

And I'm stuck with laundry!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 903 St Blue









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new Iconik III today!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SDc


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> Quick shot before dinner is prepared


A pilot always spots the nice vista.


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Mikepremium24 said:


> View attachment 11474850


How many fake watches do you own?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Solomente said:


> How many fake watches do you own?


I'm seeing more around here.

It's almost like a fakes forum died or something. They're all spreading out on other forums.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wearing my Poljot Soviet union navy pilot watch today.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



steadyrock said:


> I'm really coming around to Hamilton. That's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Its been a great piece.


----------



## crash525 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to work on the Mustang!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bathys back home in Hawaii.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Altair









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The sarb017 today. I hate the heat but the watch is looking good in the sun.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Madison on OEM strap. I find this watch to be mesmerizing.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Desk diving..


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seacraft Chrono 777


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh from the mailbox, love this Trimix


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

Got a worry free watch for a sometime harsh work environment.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My Bulova moon watch....to be joined soon with the speedy pro my wife is getting me for my 40th...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Really liking this one.
|>



ZM-73 said:


> ManchesterWatchWorks Morgan Chronograph
> View attachment 11473402


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Need to see more of that Mustang. 



crash525 said:


> Time to work on the Mustang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crash525 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Its not pretty at the moment. Its been a three year project.



















Cannot forget the watch.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like one heck of a great start.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tom Petty was right, "the waaaaaaiting is the hardest part". Actually it took less than a week to arrive from Canada but it seemed a lot longer. My first NOMOS arrived last night. An Ahoi Atlantik which not only met my high expectations but may have exceeded them slightly.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anniversay 5530:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791
​


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Paderborn Flieger

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Longines 1969


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite dial









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminor Marina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## itsKibble (May 24, 2016)

Today's watch is my 1974 Citizen Eagle 7! Completely original and truly beautiful. Have a great Wednesday!

Oh and I picked this up around a year ago for £13 ?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with the Zixen Trimix on this foggy day


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My C case Constellation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feels good to finally give this one some wrist time for the first time in ages! Two hours ago I thought I was pulling her out to be posted for sale! A couple daytonas, but she still may have her place! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Bronze for me today, Helson Skindiver on Toshi custom Strap.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Timex Electric 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 is my EMS watch. #SeikoFivesSaveLives


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favorites...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap, new buckle and now it's exactly the way I want it. Very pleased:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox on a DAS.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hey guys 
Started with the PADI on blue Toxicnato this morning and went for a quick walk with the pups. 
Great beach watch and combo 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







..........


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running a financial technology company means I rarely wear a suit unless I'm on Capitol Hill. If have an investor coming or a board meeting? Maybe consider changing that t shirt to a polo or untucked button down. But that also means my 1803 Buckley rarely sees the light of day. I'm not a flashy guy so it's quite against my character, but there's just something about it......









But the second best part of wearing a suit? My favorite cuff links, and can't believe I didn't even wear the right shirt to be able to wear them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_A nice way to decompress after work with my mid-size dive watch...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























b-)​_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ahoi


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*I bought this one new in 1980

*_


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fairly Uncommon Nixon Swiss Made Automatic w/ ETA 2836-2 movement. Impulse buy. The more I starred at it the more it grew on me. Cool in a modern way with a 70's large case retro look. The dial is very 3D. The only Nixon I own. Limited Edition.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hoping to make it to the pit Lane walk today before the start of the Bahrain GP with this !









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _A nice way to decompress after work with my mid-size dive watch...
> 
> *Citizen NY2300-09L*
> 
> ...


beautiful combo, amazing pics BevoWatch 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Vintage 1983 Roamer Power8
Cheers
G


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## itsKibble (May 24, 2016)

Today is a chrono day for myself! I have the Alpha Daytona Paul Newman which cost me under £150 new and is a manual wound chrono using a Seagull Movement with an exhibition caseback... Has some issues but I love it!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Re-energising the big lad today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170413/f37a19abae26e0160b41fe1e46bb3563.jpg[/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170413/5c0d694ba7807e0f609dd01af253f3f7.jpg


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjdriscoll (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Suede strap for a casual day at the office


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good day fellow WIS!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready for the weekend with my TC2.


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My step kids got me this for Christmas......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



THE_BARCODE_GUY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that is AWESOME. Do you know model? Not a junghans expert at all, but I own a couple but not a chrono. Is that a vintage reproduction or an extremely clean vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still my favorite.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sneaky shot


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Still my favorite.


Looking good! What strap is this? @59yukon01


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



m84 said:


> Looking good! What strap is this? @59yukon01


Thanks! It's a custom canvas from Drunkartstrap in vintage OD.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casablanca today
Cheers


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







..........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Walking the pups and looking at the ocean, I can hear the waves. Will go play later 
I am really enjoying this Alpiner 4, great blue dials and fluted lugs. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bahrain GP! So psyched!!!!!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favorite places in the world with the Tudor Pelagos LHD. Do I really have to go back to work tomorrow?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MCWW 007 Mod just picked up on trade 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gonnna head to the beach with the Oris65 42 on a Phoenix admiralty nato. 
Cheers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I've not seen another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> Bahrain GP! So psyched!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW, totally awsome, that close to the Ferrari team. I usually see 4 a year but never this close, the U.K. GP from grand stand and usually rains and ****e,
the Italian GP that quite nice, the Belgian, Spa very good. The best, Monaco from my Brother in law's balcony which I see half of the racetrack. That is so cool. But never that close. 
Really awsome.
cheers
G


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Autodromo


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shout out to GUTuna!


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday with the dressed up 556i...

















Seiko SARW013 back on some ultra luxurious suede from Bas & Lokes...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition sitting in wonderful traffics for a few hours....








And yes, admiring ones wrist and snapping shots, however strange it will look to folks sitting next to you, is an amazing way to Kill time.... next time I head downtown, the el primero chronomaster will have to be another companion.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tissot BMW Dial?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing something simple for work this evening


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWW Iconik III


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newest arrival. An Aqua Terra 2502.33. An instant contender for "Best looking watch in my watch box".


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^^ that should be a contender for best looking watch in ANY watchbox. 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa, that's the oil filled mechanical right? Don't know much about them other than they look super cool (and cost super cash)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Explorer at NIGHT








*


----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yildirimnihat (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 5









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> WoW, totally awsome, that close to the Ferrari team. I usually see 4 a year but never this close, the U.K. GP from grand stand and usually rains and ****e,
> the Italian GP that quite nice, the Belgian, Spa very good. The best, Monaco from my Brother in law's balcony which I see half of the racetrack. That is so cool. But never that close.
> Really awsome.
> cheers
> G


They let F1 ticket holders have a pit Lane walk so it wasn't just ferrari. It was insane!

Sorry about being off topic but this was once in a lifetime opportunity and I had to share it. I've got some posts and even a Ferrari pit stop practice at my instagram page if anyone is interested ?









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Baby GS


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day:


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

German watch and American cowboy boots. The Russians love me today.










Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> They let F1 ticket holders have a pit Lane walk so it wasn't just ferrari. It was insane!
> 
> Sorry about being off topic but this was once in a lifetime opportunity and I had to share it. I've got some posts and even a Ferrari pit stop practice at my instagram page if anyone is interested 落
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, that made my day.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> Wearing something simple for work this evening


nothing simple about this watch, that is PURE CLASS.
G


----------



## bjdriscoll (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning in Montauk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJPhil (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJPhil (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bjdriscoll said:


> View attachment 11506946


There will be a twin to your watch arriving in Central Florida very soon.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a blessed Good Friday.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bjdriscoll (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Congratulations! Maybe they'll see each other one day.



NJPhil said:


> There will be a twin to your watch arriving in Central Florida very soon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snow has all melted so it's time to start getting the yard cleaned up
on this beautiful sunny Easter long weekend.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970's Lip Galaxie


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Arrived this week. Panerai PAM 00724 America's Cup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova moon watch









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## squelch (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new Ingy. Had it around 3 weeks now and it's hardly left my wrist. Already got a few little dings, but such is life. So comfy and beautiful though!

Reminds me why I work hard and put up with the grief whenever I look at my wrist.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

103 LE









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac chrono valjoux 7733









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from mTalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On wrist Estoril 300













busy preparing for Easter Day. Really used that bezel today.
G


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Favorite complication on GasGasBones Strap:


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

82 sub -- matte black dial and time has faded the black bezel to a beautiful bluish color








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my best buys this year - hand wind/auto and hacking.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Heavenly SINN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

OrisBig Crown Rios leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Whoa, that's the oil filled mechanical right? Don't know much about them other than they look super cool (and cost super cash)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes it's the Ressence Type 5B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Warming up by the fire on a miserable Melbourne evening.

Right
Samsung Gear S3









Left
Tissot motoGP edition









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G night









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus ocean diver













G


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton LE Pan Europ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gotta love 10:10am 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11517658
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love this watch really cool, I have one exactly the same.
G


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

5000 HR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec B3 carbon









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This came today. I've been really pleased with it.


----------



## Stingray6 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







The best diver's watch. Had it for more than 10 years, regularly diving with it, abusing it, still keeps time around 30-60 seconds a month. A beautiful beater.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cmann_97 said:


> Lum-Tec B3 carbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap truly makes that watch. Well done!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> This came today. I've been really pleased with it.


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BBN, sunny evening, cloudy cider, mmmmm....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thefatboy said:


> BBN, sunny evening, cloudy cider, mmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is good, fatboy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panera Pause on the road. Vaca ending 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing the Sinn a lot. Very comfortable to wear and a huge fan of the central chrono minute hand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Life is good, fatboy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You know it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT at my son's little league game on a picture perfect Southern California day. Have a fantastic day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 7548 today.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with the '70 Seiko Speedtimer 6139-7010 silver dial










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The first "beach" day called for the 82 sub with the original bezel faded by time to a greyish blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks man! It really deserves all the attention. It is my first Christopher Ward and looking at the quality, it seems like I'll become a very dedicated fan in a very short time.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> Thanks man! It really deserves all the attention. It is my first Christopher Ward and looking at the quality, it seems like I'll become a very dedicated fan in a very short time.


Perhaps an odd question, but does it wear like a 43mm, or larger or smaller?

The reason I ask, I own a 40mm JLC that is an excellent watch, but it appears and wears more like a 38mm.

As a 6'4" 225 lbs. guy I prefer watches that wear as a true 40mm or larger.

TIA.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional for a long day in the office.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awsome Andrew, one of my favourite Seiko.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome Andrew, one of my favourite Seiko.
> G


Cheers Gino, it's work in progress at the moment. I think that it may need regulating, and the strap will need changing at some point, although I haven't decided what to put on it yet.

All the best, 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GP Traveler =]


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brrrdn said:


> GP Traveler =]


Absolutely beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late post..stomach flu. Martu straps came in today. I did good.  55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555






..........






...........






..........


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Niranjan Vintage Flieger. Today's adventure watch.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Some fly fishing images from this afternoon with my affordable but ever so cool...

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*








































































Hoping everyone is having as cool of a weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Absolutely beautiful watch!


Thank you :]


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

When your shoes match your watch and you didn't see the reflection on the crystal when you snapped the pic


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on B&R suede camel


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Beverly Canyon


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

okay it's not now. I tried it on in the store










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got this today from the 'bay
Seiko 6139-6015 from May 1972










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Went with the '70 Seiko Speedtimer 6139-7010 silver dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really hot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



crf said:


> The first "beach" day called for the 82 sub with the original bezel faded by time to a greyish blue
> 
> View attachment 11521002
> 
> ...


What a beautiful sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



maylebox said:


> My newest arrival. An Aqua Terra 2502.33. An instant contender for "Best looking watch in my watch box".


Good job getting that blue to pop. It's not easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Kemmner on a different strap. What a difference!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R on OEM bracelet for a family get together tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Easter Sunday and trying to decide ?









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Currently racing... my excel sheets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

LV (Type 1 2003-4)


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy Easter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still this one


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAPPY EASTER ALL, TC2 as preparing for lunch,






























new buckle for this one, 
will swap to a Breitling later.
G


----------



## carlosaedo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this watch.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

49mm of titanium goodness.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same to you Gino.
Looks very tasty .... the food the watch and the buckle.



Watchcollector21 said:


> HAPPY EASTER ALL, TC2 as preparing for lunch,
> View attachment 11526186
> View attachment 11526194
> View attachment 11526202
> ...


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bahrain GP in an hour!

Go kimi!!?









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



maylebox said:


> My newest arrival. An Aqua Terra 2502.33. An instant contender for "Best looking watch in my watch box".


Love that! Beauty! 

Imo, that should be an Instant contender in anyone's watch box!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> What a beautiful sub
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Getting close to being due for service (running a touch slow), but every time it's that time, just so hesitant to let anyone get their hands on it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grey side, but may need to switch for today's sunny day at the shore.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

image upoad no compressioncertificity.com
image upload no compressioncertificity.com


----------



## Vance14 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From a beautiful Sub (above) to my workaday Casio, but with a beautiful cappuccino! Happy Easter!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RADIOMIR


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jazzbach said:


> RADIOMIR


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tudor/Ducati Fastrider Black Shield ceramic ... at the new Ducati showroom in Scotland


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



crf said:


> Thanks! Getting close to being due for service (running a touch slow), but every time it's that time, just so hesitant to let anyone get their hands on it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand. But I am sure it can wait a little longer as long as it winds well and crown operates well. Unless it loses minutes a day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Happy Easter everybody!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Watch change..

Colouring with my daughter...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 6119-8140 today.


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Montblanc today









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with the Oris again today, finally got the date right ?









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the TC2 on mesh today. Happy Easter!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter! ?









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Easter and Passover









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DJRikki said:


> Tudor/Ducati Fastrider Black Shield ceramic ... at the new Ducati showroom in Scotland


Italian exotica

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mix of pics on each post from today's visit to a Butterfly Conservatory. You will see a pic of "Vietnamese Moss Frogs". 







..........






..........






..........






..........






..........


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








IWC Big Pilot on Aaron Bespoke custom stingray strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Same to you Gino.
> Looks very tasty .... the food the watch and the buckle.


thanks Brian, you are a true gentleman.
G


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obviously posted in the wrong thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watch...ckground-foreground-4241642.html#post40850170


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










#LetsGoRangers


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched over to this since it's raining and I have to go outside


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega, Michelob, green egg....ahhh









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I wore the new NTH Barracuda prototype today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








On a night shift there's only one watch to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Stunning!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 
That's just a simply two-hander, but I love it.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tickstart said:


> Obviously posted in the wrong thread.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watch...ckground-foreground-4241642.html#post40850170


Where is the watch in that picture?

I'm kidding, enjoy man... I mean the watch, of course.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L​


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Better late than later.

Happy Easter folks.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Seamaster Sunday


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ORIENT Enduro CDB02001W0


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Been rocking some NATOs during this Easter break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watch collection for tomorrow. Ostensibly wearing the Original Grain. I am excited about getting to use the Oak & Oscar case that came with the Sandford (and matching serial #). It will be transporting the Smith & Bradley Ambush in case I need to fly, and protecting the RGM to show to a buddy in the unit.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&R again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Perhaps an odd question, but does it wear like a 43mm, or larger or smaller?
> 
> The reason I ask, I own a 40mm JLC that is an excellent watch, but it appears and wears more like a 38mm.
> 
> ...


It wears exactly like 43mm on bracelet. I have a 43mm Victorinox Maverick which wears a lot larger than this one. As a 6ft2 guy, I have very slim wrists at 6.85" and I must say that it is perhaps a tad bit larger than I'm used to but still, with that dial, I'm very very pleased with it. I think that if it was something like 40-41mm, it would've been much better. I also love watches at 40mm. It is just an awesome size for both sports and dress watches.


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm also trying new shoes today on my trusty chrono Seiko. Any thoughts?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> It wears exactly like 43mm on bracelet. I have a 43mm Victorinox Maverick which wears a lot larger than this one. As a 6ft2 guy, I have very slim wrists at 6.85" and I must say that it is perhaps a tad bit larger than I'm used to but still, with that dial, I'm very very pleased with it. I think that if it was something like 40-41mm, it would've been much better. I also love watches at 40mm. It is just an awesome size for both sports and dress watches.


Thank you for your reply!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminor


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Whilst still waiting for Doxa to honour their previous discount in January on their SUB300 this popped up on my radar. 
Never tried a 24-hour 3-handed before but two days in I must say that I'm very impressed with my first Glycine which is running pretty much +/- 0. 
Still weird with the position of the hands on a solus 24-hour dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Would go nicely with this.
My son had his toys out after a very long winter.












Andrew T said:


> Italian exotica
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Would go nicely with this.
> My son had his toys out after a very long winter.


Very very nice, both bikes and car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Milgauss Monday


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Andrew. Much appreciated.

Little background info.....I bought the 1973 Camaro new
and passed it to my oldest son a few years ago when it
only had 36k miles on it. It's one of only a handful that have
the options it has.
The GSXR 600 is his GF's.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
NTH Barracuda sub prototype for first day back to work after spring break 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zixen Trimix


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Always liked this one Simon.
So nice to see the snow gone finally.
Fresh eggs????



DMCBanshee said:


> Zixen Trimix


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Always liked this one Simon.
> So nice to see the snow gone finally.
> Fresh eggs????


Thanks Brian! Love the Trimix too, agreed nice to see grass... We found 3 eggs this morning.

Have a nice day my friend!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athelen (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1701 pontchartrain from the Detroit Watch Company

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yildirimnihat (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a leather nato....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> NTH Barracuda sub prototype for first day back to work after spring break
> Have a great day. B


Nice! Ordered one of those today...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This KRONOS to pick up and pay the taxes....ouch !







..........


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newest addition and one I've been after for months: JLC amvox 2 in platinum. Big for my usual tastes, but a criminally under appreciated watch and trading way under value imo. Not many made and the chrono function is so unique 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Would go nicely with this.
> My son had his toys out after a very long winter.


Wow Brian, Love the Bikes, love the car love the watch, what lovely toys. Pure Class.
ufortunatley I only have daughters, can't really hand down my toys. 
And sold my best toy. Regretfully.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today back with my Ocean Diver.



















Enjoying it on a canvas Zulu


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheers Gino.
I'll bet you end up with a new toy down the road sometime. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Wow Brian, Love the Bikes, love the car love the watch, what lovely toys. Pure Class.
> ufortunatley I only have daughters, can't really hand down my toys.
> And sold my best toy. Regretfully.
> G


----------



## robhaa (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bruvik Svalbard 40mm


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I understand. But I am sure it can wait a little longer as long as it winds well and crown operates well. Unless it loses minutes a day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly my view! Not close to a minute slow, and everything seems to work well. Maybe it's an irrational fear but never seen one that looks quite like this one.... thanks again for the kind note!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Perseverence said:


> Watch collection for tomorrow. Ostensibly wearing the Original Grain. I am excited about getting to use the Oak & Oscar case that came with the Sandford (and matching serial #). It will be transporting the Smith & Bradley Ambush in case I need to fly, and protecting the RGM to show to a buddy in the unit.


Very nice, now what is that any digi u have there

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's really hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad you like it. It took me a while to find this one. Fortunately a buddy in LA sourced it for me.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I have an incoming tomorrow...more on that then. for now, a few days in a row of this beauty!!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jaeva said:


> Nice! Ordered one of those today...


Congrats  did you get the Barracuda or a different version ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a little stay down at the Jersey shore. Not quite Beach water weather today but the perfect watch for a nice walk on the beach as well


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NOS. No scratches yet.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Nightshift again, I'll be out and about in some pretty dark places later. 2 nights in a row for this one, must have a change tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Seamster


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sm on black leather better


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Oris on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas tonight. Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

If I don't have this JPM strap on my Seiko SARW013, it's on the Multifort. Really love this combo...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late evening swap.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny Monday









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats  did you get the Barracuda or a different version ?


The Barracuda!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first time posting here, so my newest watch is on my wrist tonight. First dive watch, i have a couple on the way from Kickstarter but this one spoke to me... It's a lowly Quartz but i must confess, with the price of service locally here, I'm not going to be getting many Automatics unfortunately. Only 1 so far, but i have a couple more on the way.

DEL MAR MEN'S PRO DIVE WATCH 1000 M HELIUM VALVE...Model 50250.

It's a sharp little diver i think, I've added an Amazon bond NATO strap to it so far. Anyway, Thanks to everyone on here who's provided lots of information and got me interested in pursuing my collection more and into building my own display and some custom strap making!










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laco Munster today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Welcome. Glad to have you join us.



Jabrnet said:


> My first time posting here, so my newest watch is on my wrist tonight. First dive watch, i have a couple on the way from Kickstarter but this one spoke to me... It's a lowly Quartz but i must confess, with the price of service locally here, I'm not going to be getting many Automatics unfortunately. Only 1 so far, but i have a couple more on the way.
> 
> DEL MAR MEN'S PRO DIVE WATCH 1000 M HELIUM VALVE...Model 50250.
> 
> ...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DB1, my first Damasko


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jabrnet said:


> My first time posting here, so my newest watch is on my wrist tonight. First dive watch, i have a couple on the way from Kickstarter but this one spoke to me... It's a lowly Quartz but i must confess, with the price of service locally here, I'm not going to be getting many Automatics unfortunately. Only 1 so far, but i have a couple more on the way.
> 
> DEL MAR MEN'S PRO DIVE WATCH 1000 M HELIUM VALVE...Model 50250.
> 
> ...


Welcome Sir, and may I say that there's absolutely nothing wrong with quartz. Very nice watch by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing at home tonight with this early 80's (Soviet era) Russian diver.








Another shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Dawn just breaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSdEyt3g6Q_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSdFXTUgr_K/


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Very nice, now what is that any digi u have there
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


That, my friend, is the Smith & Bradley Ambush.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko today
Cheers


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AT Tuesdsay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning
Wearing the Undone "Killy" Urban Chrono this morning 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this watch!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Tuesday..










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Bought this today! Nos 1970s Merci diver


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I really like that , I was on their site the other day probably going to be my next purchase....



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wearing the Undone "Killy" Urban Chrono this morning
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is starting to become my everyday watch. I fear that I might even have to sell all the others.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived today. I don't love it on the NATO but I wearing it on this until I size the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








must give it some "charge time".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Since I liked it zero on that NATO, and I brought my little screwdriver and spring bar tool to work today, I quickly adjusted the bracelet and now it looks amazing!

















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

apparently I moved my camera when taking the picture. jellyfish or pelagos lume?










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My work companion. *The second hand must have been caught in flight, because it hit all the markers on the down side of the dial*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdwing (Jun 13, 2015)

Vintage Jardur


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex burger


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> This is starting to become my everyday watch. I fear that I might even have to sell all the others.


I think this is a smart looking timepiece... you are tempting me, Primoris!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

KRONOS now....Borealis for shooting pool tonight. Feels good Taxachusetts didn't bite me this year..I only owe $200 !! Sha-bang !! Peace all







..........






..........


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DH 1963 today. Classy comfy.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Tudor Black Bay Dark to celebrate the official end of tax season!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this beautiful weather so I popped Certina on my silicone strap for a nice little bike ride


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> I think this is a smart looking timepiece... you are tempting me, Primoris!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Well, you better hold on to something MOV cause there will be a lot more of this watch in this topic. b-)

If you're thinking about getting one, I suggest that you wait for one of their huge clearance sales. They practically give away these things. Or...you could always send that Glashütte to me.  :roll:


----------



## chrisboulas (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It is #speedytuesday after all!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> Well, you better hold on to something MOV cause there will be a lot more of this watch in this topic. b-)
> 
> If you're thinking about getting one, I suggest that you wait for one of their huge clearance sales. They practically give away these things. Or...you could always send that Glashütte to me.  :roll:


Primoris, thanks for the reply.

I bought one today. I should have it on Friday or Monday. Very out of character for me to buy a brand I don't know and know well, but a very affordable watch so what the heck. I have a couple of son-in-laws that are always more than happy to take watches from me! 

Now, about my Glashutte... ;-)


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Bronze today









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Primoris, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I bought one today. I should have it on Friday or Monday. Very out of character for me to buy a brand I don't know and know well, but a very affordable watch so what the heck. I have a couple of son-in-laws that are always more than happy to take watches from me!
> 
> Now, about my Glashutte... ;-)


Congratulations! Impulse buys are the best buys indeed :-!. I hope you'll like it...or your son-in-laws .


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch-up for the ride home


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Barracuda prototype for the evening. I like it a lot. Also like the Amphion guilt model. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










How about a Datejust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oh it's such a Grande day, I'm glad I spent it with you...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the first anniversary of the passing of my dad I thought it fitting to don his daily favorite watch.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont AC1 tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008







​


----------



## crash525 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thought this looked cool.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









G shock GW5000 "deep grey".


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale 20 atmos


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdwing (Jun 13, 2015)

Pink Floyd and I are heading to work...DSOTM


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








JLC Master Compressor Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono this morning. I can't wait for the new Basel 2017 Startimer to hit the AD. Love the new 3-hand dials.

Have a great dial. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AussieGuy (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm discovering watches which have been languishing in my drawer unworn for ages. So here is my HMT Pinaki - the only watch I own with the day at 12. Not a bad looker - if a tad blingy - for such an inexpensive timepiece. It's got a bit of the colour and in-your-face of Bollywood, and I'm enjoying giving it some wrist time.









Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for my Benarus, enjoying the green dial in the sun today.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You nailed it G.



Watchcollector21 said:


> New strap for my Benarus, enjoying the green dial in the sun today.
> View attachment 11558282
> View attachment 11558290
> View attachment 11558298
> View attachment 11558314


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great photo of an awesome watch David.



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Great photo of an awesome watch David.


Thanks Brian! This one deserves more wrist time than I've been giving it lately.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival DOXA SUB 300 Searambler 50th Anniversary COSC - running at 0s/day. Beautiful sunburst silver dial. Being introduced to its larger orange brother DOXA 1200T Professional...

Cheers!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

WOW! what a nice pair. 
:-!



Des2471 said:


> New arrival DOXA SUB 300 Searambler 50th Anniversary COSC - running at 0s/day. Beautiful sunburst silver dial. Being introduced to its larger orange brother DOXA 1200T Professional...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 11558490


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you very much! I always enjoy seeing your beautiful collection of watches...And cars! All the best!



zed073 said:


> WOW! what a nice pair.
> :-!


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Citizen ny0040 today.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with a 1966 Bulova Surfking - gave it a new dressier strap and taking it out today.


----------



## award135 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day so the OM Pradata gets the call.









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Unlike Ottawa, we have sunshine in London today, which is unusual and very welcome! Your OM Pradata has a beautiful blue dial! OM do make good watches. I hope you enjoy yours in the best of health!


zed073 said:


> Rainy day so the OM Pradata gets the call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

lume









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same watch as yesterday..... with a blurry view of Pikes Peak.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival today









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1967 Britscar diving chrono


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1:50 shot with the Antea 39


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

staying with the Borealis







..........






..........






..........


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cocktail time today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in.










Getting a new crystal soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*9300BG*


----------



## crash525 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late to post today and not the best picture but here goes. 









How many talks would a tapatalk tap if a tapatalk could tap a talk?


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheers!?









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cobra de Calibre sterile green California dial:


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheers Des.
Yes the OM blue dial is quite striking in the bright light.



Des2471 said:


> Unlike Ottawa, we have sunshine in London today, which is unusual and very welcome! Your OM Pradata has a beautiful blue dial! OM do make good watches. I hope you enjoy yours in the best of health!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally acquired one I've been wanting for quite awhile. Had to sell a few I really miss, but this guy is worth it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Omega Seamaster cal 1040 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a good evening. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BevoWatch said:


> _A nice way to decompress after work with my mid-size dive watch...
> 
> *Citizen NY2300-09L*
> 
> ...


I love the strap (and the watch).


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve blue dial


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*just out of the box: GWN-1000*


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

R


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok SE 150 w/ Recent band change from stock black to a thick Hadley Roma MS914 and Dr Seikostain Atlas Bezel + insert.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega Seamaster cal 1040 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


This one always puts a smile on my face. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega Seamaster cal 1040 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


That is stunning!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chillin' in front of the tv tonight with one of my favorites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















IWC 3531 Small Portugeiser on black alligator.


----------



## AussieGuy (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



samshy said:


> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Wow - that device looks like it needs an engineering degree to operate!

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Affordable elegance for Today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinL582 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Seiko Cocktail time on a Horween strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Poseidon today












blue face for blue sky in London today.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Panerai PAM724

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Once more on the wrist. The classic 007!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> This one always puts a smile on my face.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Metlin said:


> That is stunning!


Thanks guys. Means a lot. This Watch is very special to me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Alpina day for me with the glacier blue Alpiner4 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Love the dial and lugs on this model. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aevum Apex.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My companion from yesterday afternoon and for most of the upcoming morning


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Atlantik


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I seem to be stuck on these Bond Nato straps....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean GMT


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GWN1000-E-8A*


----------



## Jdwing (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Forecast says showers...decided to wear my sub!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Obligatory piano photo









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBGV017

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Zixen Trimix still on my wrist all week long, really love it!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today. Love this watch !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"Smurfy" spring day.....Hi all !!







..........


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


love this one, one of my favourite, like the pic too.
G


----------



## ChrilleBystrom (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







My Seiko SSA231K1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> love this one, one of my favourite, like the pic too.
> G


Thanks, and same here!


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giving this some wrist time after a long stint in the box









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition to the Pham!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## award135 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready for an appointment with a Mr Jack Daniel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> "Smurfy" spring day.....Hi all !!
> 
> View attachment 11570914
> ..........
> View attachment 11570922


Love this watch! I just bought one on EBay and am anxiously awaiting its arrival!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Divers 65 on NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Admiral Cal. 340


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1950 Luminor Marina 312 on red camo
​


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Visiting U. Of Chicago where my son will be attending next year.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Longines Heritage 1973 panda dial









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Burnham to end the night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice Midwest evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aqua Terra for high school band concert










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

[Blumo x BBQ]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GP manual wind from the 1960's...


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laying in bed with an allergy migraine. This makes me feel a bit better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A bargain of a watch..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Longines Heritage 1973 panda dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  I really want one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hammy Navy Pioneer on B&R camel suede!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  I really want one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@jazzbass251 is selling his 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



crispyP said:


> Laying in bed with an allergy migraine. This makes me feel a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. Sorry to hear it man. My wife had one last week, and I've had allergy-induced flu for the last 2 days. Get well soon buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Visman (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









That dial always makes me smile . It's just so,,,,orange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Suunto Glacier Grey on Jay and Kay 2 piece nato. 
My Louisiana flood watch


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Friday, schedual for today, work meeting for about an hour or so, lunch with a couple of friends and snooker all afternoon. And helping me through this is my loyal freind Oris Qquis blue on a Zepplincraft custom strap



















cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pilot for Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Friday and beer time! (waiting on it) A good weekend to all.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Lagunare


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stunning!



jonathanp77 said:


> Longines Heritage 1973 panda dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF 
#Pilotfriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horse hide DrunkArtStraps and my Allen Edmonds Alumnus brogues 

Have a great Friday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdwing (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday my fellow watch addicts! This guy was screaming at me to wear him today, and who am I to say no!


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX Jr. on a Super Oyster


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zuiko said:


> View attachment 11576722


Beautiful! Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki King for today.

Happy Friday.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The weekend has started... for me at least









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis with new Martu' . Have a safe weekend !







..........


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Harpoon


 Great pic and gorgeous watch !! Hi my friend !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> Great pic and gorgeous watch !! Hi my friend !!


Thanks buddy! Have a great weekend

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Primoris posted this week his photo of this watch. I immediately bought this watch which is very out of character for me. It just arrived.

I must say my first impression is very positive. I have not bought a watch this inexpensive in over 20 years but I think I may well be very happy adding this to the collection.

Primoris, you should receive a commission for this sale!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival yesterday









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxbly (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

B&M Capeland Chronograph today...


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Airboss Chrono auto









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I had a hard time not wearing the pelagos again but wore this today .









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










All titanium Frogman, MRG-1100


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Flight today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Visiting U. Of Chicago where my son will be attending next year.


If you'd like to sell your Tactico TC2 to help finance his education, let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DOXA SUB 300 50 Years Anniversary Searambler COSC. Running at 0s/day. On a tropic rubber strap.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful orange Seiko SKX011! Wear it in the best of health. Cheers!



Visman said:


> That dial always makes me smile . It's just so,,,,orange
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Barracuda prototype tonight.

That dial is so cool 
Cheers 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Primoris posted this week his photo of this watch. I immediately bought this watch which is very out of character for me. It just arrived.
> 
> I must say my first impression is very positive. I have not bought a watch this inexpensive in over 20 years but I think I may well be very happy adding this to the collection.
> 
> ...


That sure is one great looking watch. Congratulations MOV! I'm very happy to be the catalyst of such a thing. Well about that commission...I'll make sure to leave a note about that for just a tiny bit extra discount on my next purchase. 

I hope that it will enter your rotation asap.

On second thought, I could use another glimpse of that magnificent Glashutte as a commission. 
Have a wonderful day MOV!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARW on a supple suede strap.
Seiko SARW on a supple suede strap..
Seiko SARW on a supple suede strap...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L





​


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's AMAZING! 
Really like it


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>












Mine says "Hi!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Level.5x said:


> Seiko SARW on a supple suede strap.
> Seiko SARW on a supple suede strap..
> Seiko SARW on a supple suede strap...


Just ordered a suede strap as well, how is yours holding up in terms of durability?


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shortly taken off the wrist:


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Putting it on a not has made me like it a little more









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Adina Oceaneer


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day of softball, baseball and soccer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I don't feel any pictures do this watch justice, but this one shows the three-dimensionality of the indices I like.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

About to head to the airport for a much needed vacation









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Toxic PADI to start the weekend. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Z engineer said:


> Just ordered a suede strap as well, how is yours holding up in terms of durability?


Its rock solid. Everything is sealed tightly. Normally i use a deployant buckle but this suede doesnt really crease or feel like its going to break down from a tang buckle use.

I got my 2nd Bas & Lokes strap coming soon. Should arrive any day...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jazzbach said:


> IWC


Speaking of amazing! What year is your IWC? I almost bought one around 17 years ago. It was such a beautiful watch, the bracelet was sublime. Wish I had pulled the trigger back then. Enjoy it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







..........


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Oris Titan. Light as a feather, scratched as a don't know what.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day wear


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








New to me chronometer. it was delivered yesterday.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reading 'The God delusion' by Richard dawkins

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



psychosan said:


> Reading 'The God delusion' by Richard dawkins


Oops









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chronoswiss 24Hr. Day Night. I don't give this one the wrist time it deserves. It's one of the "senior" members of my collection.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















My FC-303

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Road trip.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to the Oris for a Jeep ride and lunch & beers at my favorite Saturday spot

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TX IQ Yacht Racer

20170422_153305-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Wolfsatz said:


> TX IQ Yacht Racer
> 
> 20170422_153305-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Wow! Fascinating watch. There's a lot going on there!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AHOI there Matey!


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









At the game!


----------



## Liam Mango Jackson (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My headwind that I brought yesterday!

I'm a little bit in love 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Movado....plain and simple! 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got lucky with this one


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Speaking of amazing! What year is your IWC? I almost bought one around 17 years ago. It was such a beautiful watch, the bracelet was sublime. Wish I had pulled the trigger back then. Enjoy it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir! 
2.8million serial, so circa 2002? 
( Year on the guarantee card is 2003. ) 
Really versatile piece.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



omeglycine said:


> Got lucky with this one
> 
> View attachment 11597354


In the words of Peter Griffin "that is freakin sweet"

Seriously what a nice piece, I am envious.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Liam Mango Jackson said:


> My headwind that I brought yesterday!
> 
> I'm a little bit in love
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that piece (model) before. 
Very beautiful!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














Omega Seamaster 300 Chrono 44mm on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato. 
Terrible combination, I do not recommend. 
Watch is way to tall for a this nato. 
Terrible photos as well, sorry(


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Erroyl Royal 300 Limited Edition







​


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy St. George's Day to all those celebrating today in England.

EDIT......
Sorry not just those in England but wherever you might be.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Ck2998

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Scorpene on a sunny day on the East Coast.


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My race mod 007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got my grail !!! 2007 Doxa SUB 1000T Divingstar.... 1 of 100 (don't be confused with #s on back). Be good.







..........












..........












..........












..........


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Omega Seamaster Deville (1960's)

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New battery and a new strap for the Momentum.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Seiko PADI this morning as I am keeping an eye on French election. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

go Arsenal, go ...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Seiko PADI this morning as I am keeping an eye on French election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est magnifique! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the Shadows on this one









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Spent the afternoon cleaning the machine, wearing the baby tuna in the hope that it'll settle it's timekeeping down. It hasn't really, it's the most inaccurate watch that I own readily gaining 5 minutes every 24 hours. A visit to the local AD is in order I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon GPM Benrus


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday soccer with the Great White.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Sunday soccer with the Great White.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi Fondale 9660 with a blue face today


​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Multifort on a JPM strap...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My colareb strap arrived for my Ranger yesterday. Though the Ranger looks good on most types of straps I think I've found a keeper.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Family photo of Sinn chronographs. 
103 DIAPAL, 103 A Sa B, 203 Arktis, 303 Kristall, 303










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New shoes for my Anonimo, stiff and needs breaking in


















this watch was made in the same factory as Panerai, by the same people that make Panerai, using the same movement as the older Panerai before they moved to Switzerland.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vandit said:


>


love it.
i have 2 of those












white and blue.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



William LaRoque said:


> Ennebi Fondale 9660 with a blue face today
> 
> 
> ​


Fantastic piece. Congrats.
G


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running errands this morning.








Switched to this for my daughter's soccer game. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimblewatch (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Playground on a Sunday afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Barracuda prototype to wrap up the weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



maylebox said:


> My colareb strap arrived for my Ranger yesterday. Though the Ranger looks good on most types of straps I think I've found a keeper.


That looks really good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



























Seamaster 300 Chrono steel on rubber strap from the ETNZ titanium model. 
Has several features I like: ceramic, silicon balance spring, column-wheel chrono, grey sub-dials, engraved case back, domed double AR coated sapphire, 44mm......


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was bored and waiting in the car...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today was my Sportura, the better looking of my 7L22 Seiko Kinetics.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bill420 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Can't go wrong with the mighty Sumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





















Trying to get this bad boy charged up and ready for tomorrow. 
Good night


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks, just got it and love it. One bad thing about getting your Grail...you've got your Grail.


----------



## crash525 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Its my night stand clock at work.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Have a few errands to do and going with me is my Breiling


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nearly #gametime at the G. #Gotiges #afltigersdees









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drive









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monster Mod Monday.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
Starting the work week with lots of rain and the Mercer pilot on a Toxicroo 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


Cool shot and Chrono 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived and here it is


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Panerai PAM724.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1975 Bulova Caravelle - simple and vintage for the work day


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







..........


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When simple and functional meet.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Cool shot and Chrono
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started the day with this:








Now switched to this:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some day lume









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your day folks. 

Omega SMP blue for today.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gotta love Archie..... lol but I love my ****ters..... 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

Hh.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2100 Titanium, Have a good week guys!


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damn.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting the week off with the Monaco on OEM strap. Have a great week everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Apparently my friend's 2 year old is a good with watch repair


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks! It feels as good as my 9650!




Watchcollector21 said:


> Fantastic piece. Congrats.
> G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dp3501 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Promaster in Sedona, AZ this weekend.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mercer Airfoil









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BMW for cooking dinner










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I picked up the luxwatchstraps.com version of the isofrane for my Pelagos as I think I prefer the look of the strap without the end links. it's really heavy duty. more used to it now since it's been on a few hours. is an isofrane really thick? ever held or tried one on. in any case, feels really high quality for $25.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening with the Barracuda prototype before shipping it back tomorrow. I've really enjoyed wearing it. Great size too 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ocramida said:


> Mercer Airfoil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call  we were in synch today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I Gotz me a New One!
Ancon Challenger Bronze 47


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302, the newest of my four Brera watches. A lesser-known Italian brand, but with high-quality Swiss quartz movements and very nice detailing. I especially like the sandblasted finish and deeply carved case back, as well as the knurling on the crown and screw-down chronograph pushers.














​


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARW013...

I have to say this maybe one of my best shots of this dial..


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New shoes for the Speedy. WatchGecko perforated rally. Just in time for Speedy Tuesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Threebeansalad (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Vintage Gruen









*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Tuesday for me, haven't worn this in a little while


















love the pic of the diver on the rotar.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> New shoes for the Speedy. WatchGecko perforated rally. Just in time for Speedy Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely combo mate,
G


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ti bangla










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New (I found it in my big bag of straps) Ostrich strap for my Lundis Bleus:


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Evening with the Barracuda prototype before shipping it back tomorrow. I've really enjoyed wearing it. Great size too
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


This looks so good without a stark white date window ruining it |>


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko on isofrane in Hawaii today.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRP721 on olive Zulu strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



catlike said:


> This looks so good without a stark white date window ruining it |>


I agree. Much cleaner look especially with that particular dial. It'd clash. Perhaps a brown wheel date but that'd be custom and $$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just bought it I know nothing about Bulova's but really like this one







can anyone help me with some information about these watches please

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I went with the blue Borealis Cascais prototype on a blue suede DrunkArtStraps this morning. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love, a Swiss watch, Boquete coffee, a Panama beach. What else could a man want?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You know what day it is... ;-)


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black nato on this black face goes so well!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oak and Oscar on GGB NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo and CB.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been neglecting this one long enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Such a beautiful watch in person. Striking, really.


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> Such a beautiful watch in person. Striking, really.


This is a stunner! What is the model # of this piece?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Bambino today:


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Veni, vidi, vici Ventus Mori M4 blue dial. Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> This is a stunner! What is the model # of this piece?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. SARK011. Japan only.

It's got the column wheel chrono with three vertical clutches. The movement alone makes it a steal. Add the beauty and it's a no-brainer for the money.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...3 miles down river...Mama Eagle did a great job again...not sure how many eaglets she has...yet ! Safe Tuesday all !


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Lovely combo mate,
> G


Thanks! I'm really happy with it. Enjoying it on this Speedy Tuesday. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I went with the blue Borealis Cascais prototype on a blue suede DrunkArtStraps this morning.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


 That is one handsome watch....such a sexy blue. Nice job !!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jersey day trip.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

hard to pry the pelagos off but this is a beaut!
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just arrived! Woop!


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting today I can finally wear a watch without fearing doorposts:









Now doorposts should fear me.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received this Skindiver in the mail and put on Nato love it!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite Orient...


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuesdays is a new Saturday. In the park.









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Slava Watermelon; the companion to my Slava California!


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not wearing this one today but trying a new bracelet


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on Rios1931 Mocha-colored Shell Cordovan strap...


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7049 today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Borealis proto for the evening, the Sea Storm in DrunkArtStraps canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi Fondale 9650
​


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing another Brera today, my Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303.















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKX007K1


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Left our academy at midnight last night to make our departure at 6am from BWI








Stopped in Atlanta








And on the way to Costa Rica!







7 hours of sleep for me in the past 48 hours, and a super early departure tomorrow for our 5 concerts. Shaping up to be an exciting tour! 
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Cobre3, strap change on this piece later.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Vintage Gruen on Black Fluco* _*Horween Cordovan w/ Deployment #OldSchool #WindItUp
















*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A beater for some desk job today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Regines Diver26


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

































Seiko Sumo blue on navy Crafter Blue rubber strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps today. The blue dial and applied markers really pop. Love it and the twister lugs are pretty cool too. It's a bit on the larger side for me but I dig it.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquanaut and the wrangler this morning. Yes, they go nicely together 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DC66









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1999 CWC W10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today. It's only lost 1 second since yesterday morning.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









RMD


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a wash n' wax..driving the Kronos....Good Day !!







..........


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love that color combo. Dark with just the right amount of color.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Circa '82 Speedie 145.022


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wet Wednesday


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So happy with how this piece turned out. Vintage look, modern robust hand winding movement.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale 1545


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the giant diffuser known as a cloudy sky. 

Aqua Terra









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter. With the obnoxious 1.9mm hex heads.


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First time I've taken my Air King off for another watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuck at the airport for another five hours. G-SHOCK and a Long Island keeping me company.









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mattm840 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














JLC Master Compressor Chronograph. I love the blue lume on this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> View attachment 11636490
> View attachment 11636498
> 
> JLC Master Compressor Chronograph. I love the blue lume on this one!
> ...


that is a very very cool piece Steve.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



evvignes said:


> View attachment 11633058
> View attachment 11633066
> View attachment 11633074
> View attachment 11633082
> ...


one of the best Seiko ever made. Love it
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SKX007K1
> View attachment 11630698


Fantastic combo, awsome strap choice.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Regines Diver26


WOW Simon, 
never seen that one before, that is a vintage beauty.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW Simon,
> never seen that one before, that is a vintage beauty.
> G


Hey thanks G! I'm not a big fan of vintage but when I saw this one I felt in love.

Have a great evening my friend.

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

91 degrees Fahrenheit here in Texas called for a rubber Nato


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap, this one Hardley ever gets wrist time. 18k gold Lanco from the late 60s. Manual wind and runs about 2 min a day fast. And heavy for its size.
Was left to me by my uncle, sentimental value as well.


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Its the ugly duckling and I love it.









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing today's new arrival...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















IG: Tradekraft


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MrWatchologist said:


> 91 degrees Fahrenheit here in Texas called for a rubber Nato


Yikes... it is only 60 currently in Dallas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> that is a very very cool piece Steve.
> G


Thanks Gino. This is definitely one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> Wearing today's new arrival...


Congrats. JLC are simply superb timepieces.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to the P51 on a Drew strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Retro and homage day... athaya vintage lamafa diver..


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I wore the Speedmaster Pro to Al Engles Man Cave Luncheon today. Al is a private individual who collects very cool (often rare) automobiles, boats, planes, etc. There was a fair amount of wrist candy being worn by the other guests at todays event (sorry no pics of those though). Here are a couple shots taken of a few toys in 1 of his 5 warehouses.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa DiverOne PVD auto LE on toxic blackout nato  which came standard with the watch

Apparently Paul has already sold them out










Time to go home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry guys, but I'll keep posting pics of this one until I get tired of it, which will be the day after never!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Fireman Racer...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing a third Brera in a row - this time my slightly different-looking Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602. It has a multi-faceted sapphire crystal and screw-down crown. Like my Brera Eterno Chronos and Eterno GMT, it has a deeply carved back with the Brera logo.















​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

really loving this 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminor 312 on charcoal ebene LV with blue stitching tonight
​


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G Shock Rangeman today and tonight









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All steel today...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today picking up materials for a job starting on Monday, the elusive white dial Seiko Atlas is helping me today.







Have a good Thursday all.
G


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Traffic wrist check


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Fantastic combo, awsome strap choice.
> G


Thank you. I wanted something a bit different for my SKX007 and came across this Morellato 'Volley' band at Watchbandcenter. Very happy with it. They also have it in olive and what they call "Dark brown (dark olive)". I've seen red ones and blue ones on Ebay.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy this morning 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this watch.. Just find 18mm strip width tiny..








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO Sixties Iconic...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Goldeneye


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> GO Sixties Iconic...


Stunning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Congrats Jazzmaster, stunning indeed!

SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Airman Double Twelve.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
Wearing my favorite watch, the Oris65 42 on the OEM strap, I love this combo  it's so versatile and it wears awesome. 
This watch has kinda pushed my Bronze Oris to the side as crazy as it seems given how much I love and wore my Carl Brashear.

Have a great day. B

That blue dial









And that box dome crystal, the cool reflections and variations of the blue color it gives 









It's the perfect size for me and it wears so thin and flat on the wrist like the old skindivers. I honestly can't imagine a better watch for my wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> GO Sixties Iconic...


The dial texture is awesome. Just beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wearing my favorite watch, the Oris65 42 on the OEM strap, I love this combo  it's so versatile and it wears awesome.
> This watch has kinda pushed my Bronze Oris to the side as crazy as it seems given how much I love and wore my Carl Brashear.
> 
> ...


Love this one! Torn between getting this guy with green dial or the Aquis with yellow chapter ring highlights for my next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bring Felix to work day....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting plow trucks ready for a spring snow..... gotta love Colorado









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy mark ii 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going heavy (weight wise) on the wrist today. One of my faves, VSA Maverick


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My custom made chrono it uses a top grade 7750. Swiss parts assembled in Costa Rica









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton x wind today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sandford to wear. The Trintec and the Eone are going with me to the jeweler's (if my Niranjan comes back with a repaired exhibition case back) to get the Trintec's lugs replaced (or buy a tool) and replace a lost Eone's lugs.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Hammy Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy pro. 35th anniversary. With national flag NATO. Because of our kings birthday.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi Fondale 9660 GF today
​


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cutting grass with Omega 300 chrono. 
Is that so wrong?!





















It was nice and cool this morning in Baton Rouge)


----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My baby of the week, the "floating" 16528 cosmograph. Daytona all day every day as you know.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> GO Sixties Iconic...


Awesome piece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Really cool watch 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Vintage Hammy Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a rare beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Really cool watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really tempted by this one. Very cool watch! Looks great, Brice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Love the nag for the buck with these hamiltons!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I was expecting a new arrival today, but the shipper got my address wrong. I was going to post pics of the new acquisition, but my wrist was bare all day! So after a long day at the office, I now have on a Deep Blue diver with the tritium tubes. The lume on these even in dim conditions is great. Hoping to get the new purchase tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm sticking with Brera for the fourth day. Today it's my Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303. It has a GMT complication as well as an alarm. I like the suede strap with rubber backing. It's very comfortable and practical, and the two-tone stitching is unusual.




















​


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*1971 Timex Marlin w/Timex M25 Mechanical Hand Winding Movement & 42 Hr. Power Reserve
*_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Received my new Oris Sixty Five this afternoon and am really digging it so far! It has an intriguing charm to it. It's vintage/re-issue feel is very powerful. The bezel's vintage feel is what surprised me the most. It just looked like a regular aluminum bezel online but in person, I realize how vintage it looks. The bezel has a lot of play...and so does the crown when pulled out, but tbh, all of this ties back to the watch's vintage feel and look.

The riveted bracelet is definitely cool and very well finished, but being a strap fiend, I couldn't even wait a day to try my aged-looking Horween Derby strap on this watch. This combo looks perfect!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










MRG-1100


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marcello C Nettuno 3. I've had this watch since 2003 and I still love it.Best bracelet I've ever come across.










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico TC2 today,












,


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow that's a rare beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was lucky to find this last year after a long search.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TT1


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Drive de Cartier...


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Retro blue on a sunny day. Makes me wonder how it'd play in the sunny blue waters of the Mediterranean.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deja vu

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#HorologicalPerfection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tanjecterly said:


> Retro blue on a sunny day. Makes me wonder how it'd play in the sunny blue waters of the Mediterranean.


Me too
I'll tell you this summer when I go there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF

Certina Titanium DA action diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IFTG.

Seiko Alpinist sarb017. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chrono's and racecars (Maurice Lacroix Pontos Chronographe and Williams FW15C with a prototype CVT):


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!! Zixen Trimix


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Looking forward to a long weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wanna wear jeans and a sweater to a semi-fancy restaurant? Wear one of these and nobody will question it!









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Taking the day off, gym and now at the doctor. Gshock ga-100 bc it's errands all day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to Doxa today.....







..........


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rules be damned. Jeans, sneakers, untucked button up, and this watch:







As Shaq might say, life's too short.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Best noodles and fried rice there could ever be!


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Flavor of the Week:


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My go to for rainy days


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen pmx56 promaster. On watchbandits strap


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kampfschwimmer









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy the Weekend


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay with strap rather than bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Idk why but I just really like wearing this watch!!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Longines and a Supreme X Lacoste jacket!


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stowa for Flieger Friday!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2...


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



FunkyMunky said:


> Wanna wear jeans and a sweater to a semi-fancy restaurant? Wear one of these and nobody will question it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
What is it?
Thanks


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



evvignes said:


> Hi,
> What is it?
> Thanks


Its the guts from a very old, very poorly kept vacheron & constantin pocket watch that have been fixed up and set into a custom made wristwatch case. If you zoom on the pic, you can see a small logo at the top of the watch, just to the left of the main spring.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very happy with the new arrival.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trusty Seiko for the Friday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight I am wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono for #PilotFriday 

Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








It appears to be Saturday morning already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 360 on nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







To


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Every time I wear this it makes me think of any and all lightening quotes!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

still loving it









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went sightseeing all of yesterday. Unfortunately almost all my pics are either on my action cam or dslr but we went to this amazing wildlife preserve with open bird and poisonous frog exhibits. The hummingbirds would come by the dozens and shoot inches away from our heads in their exhibit. These toucans were extremely friendly, and each of the five or six were named by their caretakers. All this was after a canopy ziplining tour and 5 story Tarzan swing.








Today we got back to what we came for with our last concert tomorrow! I've really been enjoying Costa Rica (except the heat and humidity and often lack of ac), can't believe how the time has flown. We leave Monday. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard N-19
​


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Today we got back to what we came for with our last concert tomorrow! I've really been enjoying Costa Rica (except the heat and humidity and often lack of ac), can't believe how the time has flown. We leave Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great shot! A violinist wearing a 80s Zakaz Komandirskies whose chroming has been completely worn out...right now with the craze about bronze divers it's ironic to see this image.

However, today for me vintage G from more or less the same era:


----------



## Adbfox (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Seastar 1000, threw it on a canvas Zulu with red stitching for most of Saturday,












this watch is extremely hard to photograph because of its super domed crystal. The case shape reminds me of some Sinn models.
have a great Saturday all
G


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Skx Saturday,

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Adora Vintage Skin Diver, have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry for bad quality picture, hard to get a good one running around WTA


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



cuthbert said:


> That's a great shot! A violinist wearing a 80s Zakaz Komandirskies whose chroming has been completely worn out...right now with the craze about bronze divers it's ironic to see this image.


Thanks! I actually de-chromed it myself by taking the movement out and letting it sit in hydrochloric acid overnight. Couldn't justify getting a legit bronze or brass diver when I could be ballin' on a budget ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinL582 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









200m Tag on a cheapnatos strap


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.

My Pan Europ on new blue Bomber Jacket strap that arrived yesterday from Strapped For Time:


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



catlike said:


> .
> 
> My Pan Europ on new blue Bomber Jacket strap that arrived yesterday from Strapped For Time:
> 
> ...


A very underrated piece! Personally, my favorite Hamilton!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two days in a row, strong wrist time!








And yes, it's set for five mins for the timeout timer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> still loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I don't see these very often. I wonder why there is no love for the Maverick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

G Shock Mudman for work day. One of my favs 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dp3501 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Went sightseeing all of yesterday. Unfortunately almost all my pics are either on my action cam or dslr but we went to this amazing wildlife preserve with open bird and poisonous frog exhibits. The hummingbirds would come by the dozens and shoot inches away from our heads in their exhibit. These toucans were extremely friendly, and each of the five or six were named by their caretakers. All this was after a canopy ziplining tour and 5 story Tarzan swing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watches! I'm headed there next month for vacation, was the NATO strap comfortable in that weather? I was planning on wearing a Sinn u1 on a rubber strap for most of my stay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Batial with Martu' canvas. A nice day just to feel good . Peace







..........


----------



## Nosalt (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## simsallabim (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

      

Snooker Loopy nuts are you
With a bag of balls and a snooker cue









Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started with the Citizen this morning and will
switch soon to go take Zoe to dance and to hang out at my favorite water hole as I wait for her classes to be done 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Duo with blue alligator


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weeks ago, my 3 year old son wanted to wear a watch. His cheap digital broke, so I strapped on my Seiko 5 on a Perlon. He found the Perlon itchy, but loved the NATO. Here we are today.










Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At my usual Saturday spot for some grub and a few beers, the usual Victory Golden Monkey then their Sour Monkey cheers 
Switched to the Oris. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Little league baseball with my 8-year old son. Good times. Vostok on Strapcode Endmill.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Despite a rocky start to our relationship I've decided she's a keeper. I think I'm done watch whoring around for awhile. Now she's keeping me company at my daughter's softball practice.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new U1 SDR on a Timefactors single pass Bond


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

J


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still this one









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice ?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Choices










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pit stop on my 1940 Schwinn Autocycle on the streets of Long Beach for Beach Streets 2017
Ennebi Fondale 9650
​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



carlhaluss said:


>


absolutlely pure class, Zenith Pilot Bronzo.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That PVD white is super cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just LOVE this watch 
So much that I think I'll buy the green one 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



maxpowerman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maxpowerman, I tried keeping my mouth (or my keybord in this case) shut but I figured there is no way a watch guy such as yourself hasn't realised it, so I figured I might as well talk (write)...

What's up with the misplaced indices? Does this happen often with the Black Bay? I am intrigued as it is a watch I would like to buy in the future, when I can afford it.

I mean it really doesn't look like a "it's just the picture" case.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Plain black Zulu & Raf strap today.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Annual awards banquet, will be low key under the cuffs but wanted to show it anyways









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMTmasterii


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Srp481









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Don't blame you one bit Brice.

Outstanding piece.



Jeep99dad said:


> I just LOVE this watch
> So much that I think I'll buy the green one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating my Sens comeback win.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A few more shots. Out at a tulip festival!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E








​


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Digital today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HYT H2 - the equivalent of a Ferrari on my wrist. USD retail $160k. Just a try on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HYT H1 - very cool - just a try on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jovani said:


> go Arsenal, go ...


You need to get yourself one of these, mate!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday morning coffee and F1.
Hopefully Lance can finish.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A light watch often serves to emphasise my wonky wrist.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Sunny weekend day, yelllow GLS6900 

*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanbrady69 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Even though I have dozens of other watches, the only swapping I seem to be doing lately is the color of my band and watch faces on my Samsung Gear S3 Frontier









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










On my wrist for 1 week straight after the new strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I started Sunday with my Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps horse hide strap.

I really love this watch, the dial is just superb and the case well finished with great size and proportions too. It's become one of my faves with the Oris.

Have a great day. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11677610


Love this one! What a fantastic looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pan Europ on WatchGecko rally with OEM deployant clasp.









Couldn't resist adding the 10:10 shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After the F1












really like this one, wears absolutley perfect.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


best Speedmaster I have ever seen
G


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spicing it up with Perlon.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NO-WATCH UK Ronda quartz with aftermarket TommyBahama leather.









More photos on Instagram


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Golden Gate, white and gold Zenith El Primero Rattrapante


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just finished up yard work with the OM.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late pic n' post....Hi all !!


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> Late pic n' post....Hi all !!
> 
> View attachment 11679946


This yellow really works!


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> Late pic n' post....Hi all !!
> 
> View attachment 11679946


This yellow really works!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Citizen eco all black military and some trinkets laying around









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ojibway Bob said:


> My Citizen eco all black military and some trinkets laying around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll sleep better knowing WIS citizens are guarding our democracy!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new (to me) Omega Speedmaster 3513.51. My understanding is this is a LE for the Japanese Market, inside is Omega's 1152 with a BPM of 28,800. Obviously the base is the ETA 7750. I'm going to post a write up on it when I get time with more pictures.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Airking (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Starting the day off with the gym watch (my Seiko SKX), then needing something a little more casual and ready for whatever direction my feet take me in led me straight to NOMOS. Hard to choose between the Tangomat and the Orion Neomatik, but the most simple was more in keeping with what I felt I needed. Love seeing all your choices today!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just about to relax in front of the tv with one of my all-time favorites after another action packed weekend with the kids. Have a good night!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oops. Duplicate.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My old daily Seiko. It's too heavy any more... Just got it out for old time sake...


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just realized the date is off by a few days... It's been 6 months since it's been worn... Time was dead nuts tho...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day off









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

UndoneMonday with the Killy Urban Chrono to start the week. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to hold on to the weekend vibe:

Saturday








Sunday








Monday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 1st day of May. Close to mid-year.

Nomos Timeless Club II, flavor of the day.


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver on a Drunkartstrap.


Pretty!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



braver said:


> Pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got the D2 Bravo yesterday for casual wearing......primarily for this great multi time zone APP (Timezoner) plus getting to be a desk aviator and best of all the Watch stays on all the time (no interest in any health APPs etc):


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy International Workers' Day!









Glashütte Original Senator Diary


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day! My new SARB035! (Wanted to get one before SEIKO downgrades the movement.)


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 6138 "Panda"


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally my first new camera


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Yet again. This one is getting a lot of wrist time these days!

*_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying to decide today.






i have a few more but it's got to be one of these 
cheers G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At work with my Damasko DA38


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Back to the basics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DH 1963.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT kind of day!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fixed the sink...did errands....just gettin' home.....







..........


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



braver said:


> Happy International Workers' Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A wow watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



crispyP said:


> Back to the basics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basics are always in style!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just works every time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 on tan nato today
​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Busy day in the office. Have a great week everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5513


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor 79090 Blue Submariner today


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Submariner 79090 for today


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 507 on Gunny Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Continuing #UndoneMonday with my custom Undone Aqua  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuhWatchSnob (Jan 28, 2017)

My favorite watch ever


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








New arrival! Deep Blue Master 2000 "Smurf"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Lazy day for me, with the only thing needing to be timed with great accuracy being how long I would be a sun-bun!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 Ti DIAPAL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Third day in a row for a Citizen. This time it is my Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L. I don't fly, but my dad was a flight instructor during World War II. He will be 99 years old later this month and is still as sharp as ever. So in honor of my veteran dad, I'm wearing my Blue Angels watch today.








​


----------



## CJRuch (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Member here, but a long time lover of all things watch related. I've also visited WUS as a lurker for a long time now and always default to this site as my primary source of watch info. I decided it was time to finally sign up. I love the "what's on your wrist now" thread on the facebook page. I am a collector (with a modest collection) and I am beginning to start to work on watches (basic service, repairs etc.)

Anyway, here is my early birthday present this year, from the wife (she's the best!!)

Mido Multifort Chronograph Special Edition II-I have been interested in Mido for a long time, and this is my first one!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice present, impeccable taste.
I've had this exact model on my want list for a long time.
Welcome to the forum @CJRuch!


----------



## CJRuch (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank You w4tchnut!

My wife definitely is patient with my hobbies, to say the least. Also, I am super impressed with this one already. It feels very substantial, I think it looks VERY sharp with the orange on black scheme too. The packaging is nice, Mido even includes a spare band.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



CJRuch said:


> New Member here, but a long time lover of all things watch related. I've also visited WUS as a lurker for a long time now and always default to this site as my primary source of watch info. I decided it was time to finally sign up. I love the "what's on your wrist now" thread on the facebook page. I am a collector (with a modest collection) and I am beginning to start to work on watches (basic service, repairs etc.)
> 
> Anyway, here is my early birthday present this year, from the wife (she's the best!!)
> 
> ...


Welcome! Very nice Multifort. I have a standard 3-hander and absolutely love the watch. One of the greatest _*original*_ designs out there in the 'affordable' range, I think.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Sixty Five on a Horween Derby strap from Jones in Tokyo...


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Smp on leather hirsch


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Third day in a row for a Citizen. This time it is my Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L. I don't fly, but my dad was a flight instructor during World War II. He will be 99 years old later this month and is still as sharp as ever. So in honor of my veteran dad, I'm wearing my Blue Angels watch today.
> 
> View attachment 11691994
> 
> ​


Wonderful story and a great quiet nod to your father's service. My father was an instructor at the Navy Strike Fighter Tactics Program, but he wouldn't share his watches, he will only wear a pilot watch, for all the gold in the kingdom! 
The Blue Angels is a great watch to have, wear it happily.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea dweller today









Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*G-shock 9330*










*Going through my G-shock phase, while the auto's set in the drawer for a bit. I picked up this 30th Ann Mudman for a pretty decent price of the 'bay, as it lacked box/tags, and the picks were blurry as heck, but it turned out to be mint.

As you can see, the moon is around 1/4, moon age about 5d. No need to actually look at the moon anymore, as all the info is there on the watch, how convenient!

This is a bit blurry, but still cool:
*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 Just got this Bosphorus Caramio strap and put it on for dinner tonight.
​


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RADIOMIR


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#OMEGA #Vintage76 #Seamaster








*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



CJRuch said:


> New Member here, but a long time lover of all things watch related. I've also visited WUS as a lurker for a long time now and always default to this site as my primary source of watch info. I decided it was time to finally sign up. I love the "what's on your wrist now" thread on the facebook page. I am a collector (with a modest collection) and I am beginning to start to work on watches (basic service, repairs etc.)
> 
> Anyway, here is my early birthday present this year, from the wife (she's the best!!)
> 
> ...


Welcome. I think you're right; she's the best!!

Congrats on your new Mido.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MWW Morgan Chronograph.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Close your eyes and grab one. Can't go wrong no matter what you pick Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Trying to decide today.
> View attachment 11688706
> i have a few more but it's got to be one of these
> cheers G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CJRuch (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Level.5x said:


> Oris Sixty Five on a Horween Derby strap from Jones in Tokyo...


I Love that Oris, and am looking to get the Diver 65 for Christmas. Looks great on a leather strap as well! I have seen a bunch of people with weathered leather straps on Seamasters and other dive watches and I personally think they look great like that!


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Automatic, Swiss made, Classic, Not a bank buster! I am liking this cheap and cheerful timekeeper.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For the second day in a row, one of my first "serious" watches. The date says the 1st cause the pic was taken yesterday, but it's with me today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my fave but on a Horween leather minImal stitch strap by DrunkArtStraps



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drinkbleach (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

combat 6 36mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GD350-1B*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TC2 Tuesday. Have a great day!


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

As you can see. I am displaying the very rare tan line watch.....

On a serious note I forgot my watch! I can't remember the last time I forgot a watch. I always have one on. Even in sleep.

It's going to be a bad day....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nacken Vintage blue for now. May change later.

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happened to me too, crispyP. So now I have one of my affordable quartz watch in the glove compartment. Just in case.

Happy thoughts.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival, Helberg CH8. really love the Dome


----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Navitimer World with custom SNPR strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TC Big Crown 5508v5









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Toothbras said:


>


Can't beat a g shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> New arrival, Helberg CH8. really love the Dome


Fantastic Simon.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Sea Dragon for the afternoon.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Fantastic Simon.
> 
> Sent from Tapacrappa.


Thanks Brian!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







..........


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Zenith Type 20 Extra Special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Thanks Brian, you are a true gent.
love this piece, it's a beauty and perfectly matched with that strap.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TC2 Tuesaday for me too. New grey swade handmade strap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^^ 
Gino you nailed it again.
Awesome buckle.


----------



## Argali (Jul 9, 2011)

Sliderule day


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another new strap, bond nato on the Phirana


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hoping for a ranger victory


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moar Templar goodness on this very gray May 2nd. Good thing she's waterproof: with all the rain we've been getting I'm a hair's breath from building an ark!
hébergeur imagescertificity.com


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just arrived!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> TC2 Tuesday. Have a great day!


Love that TC2 Aggie!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> TC2 Tuesaday for me too. New grey swade handmade strap
> View attachment 11698658
> View attachment 11698674
> View attachment 11698690


Gino you and Aggie are killing me with your TC2s! I have to find one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I took many photos throughout the day of this beauty










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^ she is a beauty. 
Love the hands (watch hour/min, not yours).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wakmann on iYoNk suede



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> ^^^ she is a beauty.
> Love the hands (watch hour/min, not yours).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what, you don't like my hands?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A little old school. BC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Fireman Racer this Tuesday...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> what, you don't like my hands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no. 
I hope you're a dude. 
Ever watch the Seinfeld episode with the lady with manly hands? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Gino you and Aggie are killing me with your TC2s! I have to find one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get one Steve, 
but you have to be patient, Tactico only made 169 of them. Worth the wait as its a 500meter diver with top grade ETA 2824 movement, and very accurate. Keep searching,don't give up and it will come.
G


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina on a Toxicnato tonight. 
May have to sacrifice this and other to fund the Fortis Chrono  with ceramic bezel. Fell for it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










www.lochphotography.smugmug.com

The Rolex factory isn't actually a factory, but is rather some sort of cross between Willy Wonka's Masturbatorium and Santa's After-Hours Massage Parlour. - darkprincelucifer 2017-04-26


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








One thing I miss more than most is Lilt. I think anyone on that side of the world will know it, but for anyone over this side it's a drink of pure sunshine. Understated Patek 5034 on the wrist today. Small, cute and refined - unlike me!


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sheloveswatches said:


> View attachment 11700026
> 
> One thing I miss more than most is Lilt. I think anyone on that side of the world will know it, but for anyone over this side it's a drink of pure sunshine. Understated Patek 5034 on the wrist today. Small, cute and refined - unlike me!


Nice PP! 

www.lochphotography.smugmug.com

The Rolex factory isn't actually a factory, but is rather some sort of cross between Willy Wonka's Masturbatorium and Santa's After-Hours Massage Parlour. - darkprincelucifer 2017-04-26


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Certina on a Toxicnato tonight.
> May have to sacrifice this and other to fund the Fortis Chrono  with ceramic bezel. Fell for it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure with statistics on here like you have you will have heard this countless times, but I have to add that you have such a nice eclectic collection Jeep Dad. It's refreshing to see someone collect across all ranges here. I enjoy your photos! p.s. I had a summer years ago which I spent going back and forth an island in a CJ-6, which fulfilled all my Jeep going fun needs!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore a pretty boy to work and just changed up to a not so pretty boy that I still dig. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to this for an evening at work (including a few meetings)


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



atarione said:


> View attachment 11699938


Thanks Gino. I'm not throwing in the towel any time soon on my search!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day four of my Citizens. Today it is my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E because I'll have my two young grandkids today and this diver will take anything they can throw at it, including baths.








​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Pizza & Hot Wings


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tactico TC2 switched to the Barton Watch Bands silicone strap which requires no tool to install. Very sweet!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sheloveswatches said:


> I am sure with statistics on here like you have you will have heard this countless times, but I have to add that you have such a nice eclectic collection Jeep Dad. It's refreshing to see someone collect across all ranges here. I enjoy your photos! p.s. I had a summer years ago which I spent going back and forth an island in a CJ-6, which fulfilled all my Jeep going fun needs!


Wow. Thank you so much for the kind words. I love this hobby and enjoy watches regardless of brand or price tag. It's actually been very helpful to have this great and take me away from some of the challenges I've faced the last year or two. I am very thankful for the relationships I've built through it as well.

Island, Jeep, summer time... sounds like a dream of a summer  
I've owned my Jeep since 2004, when I bought it used locally. I've thoroughly enjoyed it since and so have my kids. Can't imagine not having one anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi Fondale 9660 GF on a custom strap from Vesire in Bulgaria.
​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



franco60 said:


> Wore a pretty boy to work and just changed up to a not so pretty boy that I still dig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one cool Chrono. Don't think I've ber heard of that brand. Got any info ?
What year is it ?
Valjoux cal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Busy day, just getting around to posting. Cocktail Time today. Love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's companion Prometheus Ocean Diver, 1 of 500 pretty rare now, had this piece adjusted by my watchmaker a couple of years back now runs + 4/5 secs a day.
would love to have the chrono, But never even seen one except in a photos on google search.



















have a nice day all
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








JLC Master Compressor Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zenith Stratos today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Thank you so much for the kind words. I love this hobby and enjoy watches regardless of brand or price tag. It's actually been very helpful to have this great and take me away from some of the challenges I've faced the last year or two. I am very thankful for the relationships I've built through it as well.
> 
> Island, Jeep, summer time... sounds like a dream of a summer
> I've owned my Jeep since 2004, when I bought it used locally. I've thoroughly enjoyed it since and so have my kids. Can't imagine not having one anymore.
> ...


Jeep, interesting and refreshing outlook. While I have been collecting and trading watches for 20+ years, I admit I have been slow to even consider looking / buying these watches " regardless of brand or price tag."

I do see what I would refer to as more 'fashion ' watches on this forum I like but in the past have tended to summarily dismiss them for some reason. I did just recently buy a Christopher Ward watch so perhaps I am changing my attitude. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mercer on Toxicroo natostrap  for humpday
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the future..

Accutron Anniversary 1975


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've got a new arrival and an out going today. Just on the way to ship the bond after picking up the Seamaster GMT. 









How many talks would a Tapatalk tap if a Tapatalk could tap talks?


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



YellowBullet said:


>


Stunning timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artya Race









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Wednesday folks.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titanium Maranez......Have a great day !







..........


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Breitling Airborne 41









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My daily beater. Titanium/Carbon Fiber Dial/GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with the Helberg CH8


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1992 25m Timez Zulu Time showing Eastern Standard on the digi, and GMT on the ana. 









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with TC2 today!


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is cheap thrills day - Seiko Skyliner


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Scorpene in the office.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freshly arrived, Hager Commando


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First time I've changed a strap solely for aesthetics, and not for comfort or practicality.

Turned in the beautiful leather band for a NATO.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Still with TC2 today!


Once it's on very hard to take off. Love the strap, very funky.
Have a good one Aggie
G


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still the Clinton....









with the mark ii on the side










and the yachtmaster ii sitting in the wings









Switch'em out all day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*Save**Save*
*Save**Save**Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Frederique Constant Healey GMT on green StrapsCo leather.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sarn01. The only competition in current production form is Vacheron Constantin Quai de l'Ile Day-Date and Power Reserve.









More photos on Instagram


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Clearly I have issues. Getting ready for Whiskey and Cigar night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Storm on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Sea Storm on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo B, really love the bezel on this one.

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Suunto Ambit3 Sport


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I dug up my Oris Williams F1 Team Carbon. The lug design makes for a comfortable wear and the carbon dial gives it a bit more depth in the sun.


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I have to say, I think I bit off more than I can chew here. There's probably enough for the entire forum here. Bright colors and sunny feelings today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

YM


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Air Blue Papa Praesto on a rainy day


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day five of my Citizen watches. This time it is another of my AT atomic clock-controlled watches - the Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H. I got this for a substabntial discount and wrote about on the bargain thread of f71. To my chagrin, another poster told me he got it for $100 less and sure enough, I saw it at TJ Maxx last Father's Day for $100 less than I paid. I still got it for about half its list price and it is a very nice watch.








​


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looks like my kind of party. How is the Hibiki?



MarcWinNJ said:


> Clearly I have issues. Getting ready for Whiskey and Cigar night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



CastorTroy3 said:


> Looks like my kind of party. How is the Hibiki?


It was good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



[/URL


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now, a Monta Oceanking









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 again today..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris BC4 pilot today


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Diapason and music..


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Start of a work day. Do I really want to go to work?!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Special request from my daughter! Mickey Mouse Thursday!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sophia 16760 on today


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^^^ I will have to admit that I was unsure if the Tribuna Omaggio was a LE PAM. It really looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









1970 Bulova Model T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of our friends "Hoonnu" isn't doing well. My wish for today is to take a moment and think of her. She needs our strength. Thanks--Dave







..........












..........


----------



## Vance14 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Field watch day!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

White dial today


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap for the Speedy FOIS. Its Barenia from NOS Time, but the black is more like dark dark brown.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


>


Is this new for you? I need a wrist shot with this guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Is this new for you? I need a wrist shot with this guy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had it for a couple of years now.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MarcWinNJ said:


> Clearly I have issues. Getting ready for Whiskey and Cigar night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Macallan is the bomb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still with Hager Commando


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX781 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club today


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying out a green strap with the Niranjan. Looking for a good warm weather band.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Big Crown on Rios today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One-off white Cerberus recently modded with orange rehaut. Really digging it.










How many taps does it take to get to the talky center of a Tapatalk? The world may never know...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Been too long since posting. Hanging with Connie on a rainy day at office. She deserves a correct crown, don't you think? Help her if you can...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going to Hershey Park for a music festival with my singing group. Decided not to bring anything too fancy.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving my new camera









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

C Ward Pilot for Thursday









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


absolutley stunning Steve, and that strap, perfection.
G.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Still with Hager Commando


Not surprised Simon, looks stunning, let me know how it performs 
G


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived! CW C8 Power reserve Chronometer..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo4hire (May 21, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminox XCOR aerospace watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> absolutley stunning Steve, and that strap, perfection.
> G.


Thanks Gino. The strap is from Aaron Bespoke (Combat Straps). I originally bought it for my Tudor Black Bay but it wouldn't fit the lugs, so I tried it on the Big Pilot and you can see the result. Here is a pic showing more of the strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyMunky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another old Timex









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 312 on Montana Gucci this afternoon.
​


----------



## TEdison (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheers!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARW013 today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry on DrunkArtStraps tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MarcWinNJ said:


> Clearly I have issues. Getting ready for Whiskey and Cigar night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Sir, you have taste!! Superb collection.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On a business trip to Galveston, TX









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one has been getting a lot wrist time


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Traffic jam....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer evening


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day six of my Citizen watches. Today I will be wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L. I have to admit, of the seven Citizen watches that I own, this is my least favorite, despite the fact that it is a titanium perpetual calendar watch. I have swapped out the strap for black rally straps of the perforated and three large circle variety, but none of the combinations has brought me the same excitement as some of the others I own. Nevertheless, it is a very light, comfortable watch.






















​


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Desk diving on a night shift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Friday again, bright & sunny in London, today's choice Squale on a Steveo strap.













cheers
G


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got home from a week in the Sydney office and I've been wearing the De Ville all week. It'll come off for something more casual shortly.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

nice!!!
(From Sunny Reading)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The weekend special


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Seiko PADI to go pick up Jade at ECU and move her out of her dorm for the summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Solar on a rainy day









Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Almost sold this a few times (rebranded Huerer Pasadena/Porsche Orfina). Serviced in past few years, gorgeous oxidized/anodized case (no PVD flaking w/that process, just fade to nice gray after years of use), original bracelet (some flaking).

Question is: why would I do that?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Probably my favorite watch


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF. Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday.

Raymond Weil Frank Sinatra for the day.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cobra De Calibre on mesh









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tan nato

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

What a miserable rainy day here for the Kentucky Oaks. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer ii


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Copper dial Sinn 356 Flieger today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday ...... woohoo









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lagunare time.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








TGIF


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Friday, Friday.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> It's Friday again, bright & sunny in London, today's choice Squale on a Steveo strap.
> View attachment 11724258
> View attachment 11724306
> 
> ...


Great looking combo Gino!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Moana Pacific on a very rainy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Great looking combo Gino!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Steven, much appreciated
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11725778
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


skindiver on steroids, love it
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Last night shift 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mr mash said:


> nice!!!
> (From Sunny Reading)


Love Reading,Great shopping centre, the Oracle, with canal running through, used to supply wines to Bella Italia, Carluccio, Jamie's Italian, dolce vita. 
Cheers, G.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










C. Ward Pulsometer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HAMILTON NAVY PIONEER on RIOS1931 MOCHA SHELL CORDOVAN...


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Orient 3 Star automatic on German Bund.

www.lochphotography.smugmug.com

The Rolex factory isn't actually a factory, but is rather some sort of cross between Willy Wonka's .............. and Santa's After-Hours Massage Parlour. - darkprincelucifer 2017-04-26


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is the seventh and last day for my Citizen watches. Today I am wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e. I got it for a really discounted price and it is the only analogue/digital watch that I won. The bracelet is really nice and the watch keeps good time, despite the fact that it is not one of my Citizen AT watches that are set by the atomic clock.








​


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 on blacked out Horween tonight.
​


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Dp3501 said:


> Beautiful watches! I'm headed there next month for vacation, was the NATO strap comfortable in that weather? I was planning on wearing a Sinn u1 on a rubber strap for most of my stay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man, this week has been crazy with travel and make up work so haven't had time for the forum! As for the comfort, I really only have had NATOs and leather but I found both pretty alright. Enjoy your vacay!

The rest of the trip was quite interesting. Last day we got to relax at the Baldi hot springs spa, which was a totally new experience for me. I've been to natural hot springs in Germany on another school music tour, but this resort was next level. It had slides that were much more fun (and bigger liability issues) than you'd find in the States, such as a "turbo" that would shoot you out at the top of a steep bowl. As you slowed down, you'd drop into a hot pool at the bottom of the bowl. Since my first diver had just arrived back home, I was stuck with this - and no, I didn't get it wet!







on the way to the springs, we stopped by this beautiful cathedral and bush garden. Got a picture of me in my natural habitat, trying to make my flow a little more fierce ?.








Another new experience was busking! This father and daughter were playing along to backing tracks in the CR airport and when they saw our instruments, invited us to join! Being the concert master and having better ears than eyes for music, I couldn't say no!








Our flight out of Costa Rica ended up being delayed by more than five hours due to a hydraulic leak making a brake catch on fire, so naturally Delta put us on a red-eye for the last leg. Got the next day off school though, which gave me a chance to play with this all the way from Serbia. Hasn't been off my wrist since!









Sorry for the novel of a post and potato quality pics. I'll be posting the edited ones (not phone pics of RAWs on my camera screen!) and more from the trip on IG when I get the chance (lord knows when, I'm going insane with projects) so feel free to follow @da.chirv
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## siccamore (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Navy Pioneer vibes tonight









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still wearing the CW C8 Power Reserve Chronometer!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Parnis today.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

White Orsa Monstrum


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting game to leave work!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

775 with DLW ceramic and CT DD Blue. Love that turtle etching in the middle.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Man, this week has been crazy with travel and make up work so haven't had time for the forum! As for the comfort, I really only have had NATOs and leather but I found both pretty alright. Enjoy your vacay!
> 
> The rest of the trip was quite interesting. Last day we got to relax at the Baldi hot springs spa, which was a totally new experience for me. I've been to natural hot springs in Germany on another school music tour, but this resort was next level. It had slides that were much more fun (and bigger liability issues) than you'd find in the States, such as a "turbo" that would shoot you out at the top of a steep bowl. As you slowed down, you'd drop into a hot pool at the bottom of the bowl. Since my first diver had just arrived back home, I was stuck with this - and no, I didn't get it wet!
> 
> ...


Fantastic post my man, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I've been mulling on this one for a number of weeks, and finally decided to pull the trigger today. I don't think I'll be investing in any more watches for a while after this one (famous last words), though I have got my eye on a PADI Turtle .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARB013 white Alpinist - just arrived from Japan!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







..........


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your weekend folks.

Orient Symphony.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Fewsome Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Saturday!

Really love this watch but lusting after an Aqua terra lately. Can't have both so I'm torn.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*#OMEGA














*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yokai v1. Too big for cuffs so gotta get that wrist time somewhere.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sometimes I want to take out that trident and just carry it around as a token. It just looks so nice. I wonder whose idea it was to pick a trident as a counterweight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Listening to Mandolin Orange with my Nomos on orange Barton Watch Bands silicone.


----------



## Z3ke (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My swatch sistem 51 on my off day doing laundry and other chores.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SmP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps this afternoon. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started my day with this Vostok limited edition 1967 diver. 








Then I switched to Monaco for the rest of the day. Have a fantastic day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready to go watch my kid's play. Airborne I to keep me company (along with the wife and kids). Cheers!









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking the 009 out for a day of yard work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster 3513.51


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Golden eye on this most beautiful DiModel strap :


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damasko DA45, with bonus cat.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This actually belongs to a friend of mine. We got to talking about watches and he said he bought a Panerai a couple years ago but never wears it (yeah, I know, right?). I'd never tried one so he loaned it to me until I we get together next month. So I'll have this Pam in rotation for a 6 week test run.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



maylebox said:


> This actually belongs to a friend of mine. We got to talking about watches and he said he bought a Panerai a couple years ago but never wears it (yeah, I know, right?). I'd never tried one so he loaned it to me until I we get together next month. So I'll have this Pam in rotation for a 6 week test run.


Lucky you, I wish I had a friend like that with a 690. If it's like my first experience with a PAM you will be hooked. Not a bad thing at all


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An ebay bid I prayed I'd lose 20s before ending. However, I kept my promise to pay as the winning bidder. It now occupies a solid spot in my collection of affordables.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Black Bay Dark 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> I've been mulling on this one for a number of weeks, and finally decided to pull the trigger today. I don't think I'll be investing in any more watches for a while after this one (famous last words), though I have got my eye on a PADI Turtle .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutley stunning Andrew, Breitling up there with the best, bullet proof watch, I have 2 and put them through hell, and they still perform perfect. In fact I accidentally dropped a steel fireplace on mine,65kg while it was in my jacket pocket. Slight damage to bezel but running perfect. Really happy with my 2.
congrats and enjoy. 
More pics please.
G


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminor Marina 312 on OEM Panerai semimat Red alligator today.
​


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put this one back on the bracelet















And thought I would try this one on a milanese.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Listening to Mandolin Orange with my Nomos on orange Barton Watch Bands silicone.


Love that band! Listening right now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daso (May 16, 2014)

My Wakmann Ref 817 Lemania 1872


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Seiko 8f32-0280

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## mattm840 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Go Jazz!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Daso said:


> My Wakmann Ref 817 Lemania 1872


Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daso (May 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!, Happy new addition as well.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko PADI on a waterproof nubuk DrunkArtStraps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko PADI on a waterproof nubuk DrunkArtStraps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo, Brice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SUN043


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










This one for now ^ and this later this morning:


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutley stunning Andrew, Breitling up there with the best, bullet proof watch, I have 2 and put them through hell, and they still perform perfect. In fact I accidentally dropped a steel fireplace on mine,65kg while it was in my jacket pocket. Slight damage to bezel but running perfect. Really happy with my 2.
> congrats and enjoy.
> More pics please.
> G


Thanks Gino, 
I tried an Avenger II Seawolf as well, but found it a little bit too big. The Colt sits very well on the wrist and could go with any occasion. I'll post more pics with a decent camera and not the crappy iPhone ones (if I can find it, photography not my thing).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helson skindiver bronze on raf leather,
new investment venture, have become the major partner in this place
















































Apologies for the amount of pics. A little exited today.
cheers 
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Helson skindiver bronze on raf leather,
> new investment venture, have become the major partner in this place
> View attachment 11745754
> View attachment 11745770
> ...


No need to apologise, I bet you're over the moon with it. Best of luck with your new venture. 
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Resurrected Field Watch dormant for years. Received as a gift in 2001. It was the "go to" casual watch for a decade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Titanium Eco-Drive Solar


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Huge congrats Gino. Looks like my kind of place.
With you at the HELM I'm sure it will be VERY successful.

Oh and I love the watch and the car by the way.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Helson skindiver bronze on raf leather,
> new investment venture, have become the major partner in this place
> View attachment 11745754
> View attachment 11745770
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HEXA Osprey on Combat shoes.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










G-SHOCK RESCUE Multi-Band 6 Solar

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

back on the bracelet 

















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hello amigos
I am wearing my grandad's Omega Seamaster chrono calibre 1040 on a textured Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Bought it an hour ago.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

CW 5 day auto









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mehlvin48 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Super Seville!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamburger & Motocross Day with Helberg CH6


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> HEXA Osprey on Combat shoes.


Another beauty Brian,
and thank you for your blessing, I have been working very hard for this, 
One day at a time. 
G


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday WUS....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dad3x (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simsallabim (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Antiques Roadshow and my Pelagos.

Merry Sunday









Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










At airport. Leaving Napa for Oregon wine country.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

double post


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*















Enjoying a fine pu-erh tea with a beauty in Midnight Blue&#8230; Have an awesome week ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16600 with gray suede vintage band


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yes I played for the Blue Jays..I'm at 2 o'clock..







..........


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trustworthy Citizen Cal 2100 on a nice Sunday afternoon.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Even Boris is enamored with the Pam


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Grand Seiko SGBR055. Really need to see to believe.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> back on the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Tudor is a fine example of the perfect daily watch.

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



brianloch1974 said:


> This Tudor is a fine example of the perfect daily watch.
> 
> I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
> & I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
> Seiko, I love Seiko.


I absolutely agree! Since I've gotten it I've had a little bit of a hard time wearing my other watches.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> I absolutely agree! Since I've gotten it I've had a little bit of a hard time wearing my other watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


This I completely understand. I had a vintage one and had to sell... Was hard times. I miss that one. Kids arrived and haven't bought another lol.

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spent all day working with Field watch:

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am wearing my other Filson watch, the Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755. I know there are a lot of Shinola/Filson haters on this forum, but I have found them to be excellently finished watches. I would never pay the list price for one, but then I don't pay list for ANY watch. I got this one from TJ Maxx at a steep discount from list price, and bought my Journeyman GMT model that I wore yesterday over the Internet for an even better discount. I like this watch because the green face color is different. It also has an unusual strap clasp on it that kind of sets it apart from every other leather strap.















​


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today change over from 1. Grand Seiko SBGV 027 to 2. Tudor Black Bay Blue (ETA) with strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All day and evening.

Have a great week.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 today in my new favorite WRUW pose...been holding this railing in place for a few weeks now.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy on WatchGecko rally. Getting ready to start the work week. Have a good night, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Duplicate post. The website was not displaying my post last night and I reposted. Now they are all up.​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


Duplicate post. The website was not displaying my post last night and I reposted. Now they are all up.

​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got home late from the sister's med school graduation weekend, partied swimming laps at the Y.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Estoril day, on a very soft sailcloth strap



















have a good week all
G


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nighthawk on a bond nato on the hot effing day









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Helson skindiver bronze on raf leather,
> new investment venture, have become the major partner in this place
> View attachment 11745754
> View attachment 11745770
> ...


Wow Gino. Looks awesome! Congratulations! When are you inviting us all over? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Today I am wearing my other Filson watch, the Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755. I know there are a lot of Shinola/Filson haters on this forum, but I have found them to be excellently finished watches. I would never pay the list price for one, but then I don't pay list for ANY watch. I got this one from TJ Maxx at a steep discount from list price, and bought my Journeyman GMT model that I wore yesterday over the Internet for an even better discount. I like this watch because the green face color is different. It also has an unusual strap clasp on it that kind of sets it apart from every other leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 11753977
> 
> ...


I l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Today I am wearing my other Filson watch, the Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755. I know there are a lot of Shinola/Filson haters on this forum, but I have found them to be excellently finished watches. I would never pay the list price for one, but then I don't pay list for ANY watch. I got this one from TJ Maxx at a steep discount from list price, and bought my Journeyman GMT model that I wore yesterday over the Internet for an even better discount. I like this watch because the green face color is different. It also has an unusual strap clasp on it that kind of sets it apart from every other leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 11753977
> 
> ...


I love it. Great strap too 
Let the haters hate. Wear what you like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning. 
Starting the work week with the Undone Killy Urban Chrono. 
Cheers 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen NY0054 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chilling in the garden with my 10 month old son.... wifi works surprisingly well out here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








New addition, so it'd be wrong not to wear it. The good thing is -2 seconds in 48 hours, I can live with that no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's edition: Maybe one day when I am not paying $2500 a month for daycare, I can afford an actual Sub (or at least a better homage). But until then, this will have to do. Happy Monday, all.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



occytron said:


> Today's edition: Maybe one day when I am not paying $2500 a month for daycare, I can afford an actual Sub (or at least a better homage). But until then, this will have to do. Happy Monday, all.
> 
> View attachment 11757450


That is a nice looking watch. Invicta did that one exactly right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Panerai 508 on Gunny Strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







..........


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great week everyone!









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco Monday ☺









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Costco lighting









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just bought this yesterday...


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Starting the work week with the Undone Killy Urban Chrono.
> Cheers
> B
> ...


Nice watch - I really dig the strap on this one.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jfwund said:


> Nice watch - I really dig the strap on this one.


Thank you. It's one of their straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Neognosis said:


> Just bought this yesterday...
> View attachment 11759570


what a great shot of the Oris 65. Love the strap too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting the week with Iron (aka Mudmaster) on my wrist!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Starting the work week with the Undone Killy Urban Chrono.
> Cheers
> B
> ...


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday....







And today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 11758354


Nice! The one that got away...


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Yesterday....
> View attachment 11760490
> 
> And today...
> ...


So nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Alpinist sarb017 since this am till now.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1976 Bulova Computron 229


----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Boschett Reef Ranger I
Still one of my favorite daily divers despite (because of?) it's humble price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Wow Gino. Looks awesome! Congratulations! When are you inviting us all over?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


anytime you want Steven, just let me know.
G


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one just landed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Movado Datron HS 360 Super Subsea with El Primero movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Sixty-Five









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap, Prometheus on a Horween raf strap with original Prometheus Watch Company buckle.



















very comfterble indeed.
G


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BP FF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougRoss (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great looking watch! What's the story? I can't find anything on the web about this brand! Thx



jaeva said:


> Mid-day switch to my new (to me) vintage....
> 
> View attachment 7436066


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My son wanted to wear a watch for dinner out. I think the Cocktail Time appropriate.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moon Watch









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out for an evening stroll









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Adhanji (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zuiko said:


> View attachment 11756410


Is the dial as beautiful as they say it is?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok 24 hr Dial









I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mrkayslay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sexy watch. Awesome.

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Out for an evening stroll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's tough not to Sinn...

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> My son wanted to wear a watch for dinner out. I think the Cocktail Time appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it with pride!

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keep or sell switch 
Love the dial but need funds for another purchase after an unexpected weekend purchase. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chivdog (May 7, 2017)

It's the weekend so it's SKX007 time


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

White Night Monster landed today


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Sinn 556i today...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Simple and worry free for an evening of meetings


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sumo


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Adhanji (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JC_2012 said:


> My trustworthy Citizen Cal 2100 on a nice Sunday afternoon.
> View attachment 11753074


Steel version 









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> anytime you want Steven, just let me know.
> G


I hope to take you up on that some day Gino!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Keep or sell switch
> Love the dial but need funds for another purchase after an unexpected weekend purchase.
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what you're planning to buy with the proceeds 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Depends on what you're planning to buy with the proceeds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rebuild Watch fund for this ceramic bezel Fortis Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I've been coming back and trying this on for days, I simply can't decide if I love it to death or it doesn't suit me at all. A little help is needed. Does it work? Do I buy? California dials are always a hard decision for me.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Rebuild Watch fund for this ceramic bezel Fortis Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, Brice! That's a tough one. Both are beautiful in their own way. I guess it depends on how attached you are to the Alpina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strapped The Vanguard on before dinner.
​


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sub


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Even though today is my birthday, I am wearing one of my most affordable watches. I scooped up this Harding Jetstream HJ0602 for $65 on clearance at TJ Maxx. It is true that it only has a mineral crystal with anti-reflective coating, but so do my Bulova Precisionists that retail for more than $800 dollars. The movement is quartz. I mainly like the watch because of its somewhat unusual bezel. I got the Italian vintage red watch strap on sale at WatchGecko to replace the pretty decent rubber strap that came on the watch.








The original strap














​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuesday's watch, Nomos Club II.


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

Hello everyone, ignore the busy desk.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko chronograph.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BREITLING on wrist for today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ZM-73 said:


> Seiko chronograph.
> View attachment 11766378


Awsome combo, really cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sheloveswatches said:


> View attachment 11764338
> 
> I've been coming back and trying this on for days, I simply can't decide if I love it to death or it doesn't suit me at all. A little help is needed. Does it work? Do I buy? California dials are always a hard decision for me.


not a big fan of California dials, but that watch really does look good on you.
G


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks. Can say the same to you, your Breitling looks amazing.


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Skx on new NATO from blushark








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

oh no! I left today without putting on a watch - which never happens- even though I'm wearing the perfect outfit match my Pelagos lhd on the bracelet today! boo me!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The only option for today.









Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite, I just love this Watch... whether on leather like today or canvas or even rubber, steel and nato 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

EDIT: Double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying on some of my friend's watches:


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just another day with a Seiko for me.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bad Picture, Awesome Watch. Just does not get enough wrist time...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kronos on Borealis leather. Have a great Tuesday !







..........


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Even though today is my birthday, I am wearing one of my most affordable watches. I scooped up this Harding Jetstream HJ0602 for $65 on clearance at TJ Maxx. It is true that it only has a mineral crystal with anti-reflective coating, but so do my Bulova Precisionists that retail for more than $800 dollars. The movement is quartz. I mainly like the watch because of its somewhat unusual bezel. I got the Italian vintage red watch strap on sale at WatchGecko to replace the pretty decent rubber strap that came on the watch.
> 
> View attachment 11764890
> 
> ...


Happy birthday friend!!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deutsche Master GMT


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Simple SKX009 for me today:


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

My sweet seiko


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








OM this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just arrived yesterday... Today is the first day wearing it. I guess this makes me part of the cult?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









*
...still wearing it - fell asleep with it - the sig chime woke me, I turned it off and fell back asleep.*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

so- how do the three like ones compare? how is the Borealis compared to the MKII? Worth the difference? 


wiseMenofGotham said:


> Trying on some of my friend's watches:


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All steel.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Prometheus Ocean
> View attachment 11702498


Killer on this strap, methinks.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DougRoss said:


> Great looking watch! What's the story? I can't find anything on the web about this brand! Thx


Good question - to be honest, the eBay auction was cheap enough that I bought it solely on the looks, without research. I believe it was an English make, and the auction dated it to the 70s, but beyond that, I don't know. I'll have to go home and check the back to see if there is any further information.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Maratac SR3 with new Zulu


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry phone misbehaving


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching juventus vs Monaco wearing my new moonwatch I got from my wife for my 40th.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Intra Matic. Simple but elegant.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jaeva said:


> Good question - to be honest, the eBay auction was cheap enough that I bought it solely on the looks, without research. I believe it was an English make, and the auction dated it to the 70s, but beyond that, I don't know. I'll have to go home and check the back to see if there is any further information.


You're quite right, Trafalgar were popular in the 70s. If I remember rightly they were not overly expensive and ranked in sort of the middle ground between Timex and Seiko.
I'm sure that either myself or my Dad had one at the time, although after 40 years the memory dims.
They retailed mainly from catalogues, Samuels and early Argos stores. Like I say the memories of this time fade, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
Please see link to a small bit of history
http://www.retrowow.co.uk/retro_collectibles/70s/70s_led_watch.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









RMD


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This is such a great watch for the stupid low prices we paid. It dresses up casual and dresses down dressy. Just a great style and fit.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AC1 tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dan Henry on DrunkArtStraps canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

World debut.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



montu63 said:


> Watching juventus vs Monaco wearing my new moonwatch I got from my wife for my 40th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet gift...I got socks...but great socks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball FR today..


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've almost become a one watch guy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helson shark diver
screen capture windows 7certificity.com


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Grand Seiko SBGW253

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








This is what I like to call "wind the watch up like you're Leo DiCaprio advertising a watch", I can't be the only one who does this can I?


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PADI


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling a little Deep Blue tonight.









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










816 Navitimer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wednesday is young grandchildren day so I am wearing one of my trusty diver watches, my Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel. I won't have to take it off when I give them their baths and even if we run through the sprinkler hoses, it won't hurt my Scurfa.








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Grand Seiko SBGW253
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Grand Seiko SBGW253
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a gorgeous, and very special, watch! Super jealous. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing with this Kontiki four hand tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kentex Marineman black mother of pearl









Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Morrisdog said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I said as well when I saw the watch in the metal.



JonS1967 said:


> This is a gorgeous, and very special, watch! Super jealous. Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. With the brushed canvas strap it made the watch a lot more versatile than stock croc strap. More opportunity to enjoy this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Right now new strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Skinny Rogers said:


>


Haven't seen you for a while Skinny Rogers, welcome back,
and what a beautiful watch.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today 2 meetings, jacket & trousers :-( but my companion Oris, wearing shoes from Combat Straps



















Have a great Wednesday 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Nothing too exotic today. However this has been quoted as the best of the G Shock family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I have a couple of these EBTEK Quartz. A good casual watch to knock around in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little dramatic









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
Starting humpday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horsehide DrunkArtStraps. 
Love this Watch. Such a great blue dial.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> I've almost become a one watch guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understandably  miss mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sheloveswatches said:


> View attachment 11773298
> 
> This is what I like to call "wind the watch up like you're Leo DiCaprio advertising a watch", I can't be the only one who does this can I?


 top notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Morrisdog said:


> 816 Navitimer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 that dial! Those orange accents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Nothing too exotic today. However this has been quoted as the best of the G Shock family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do love mine. Great G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Starting humpday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horsehide DrunkArtStraps.
> Love this Watch. Such a great blue dial.
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. Beautiful dial and versatile watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This just arrived from REI last night. Garmin Fenix 5 sapphire.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Haven't seen you for a while Skinny Rogers, welcome back,
> and what a beautiful watch.
> G


Thank you sir.

This one has got 90% of my wrist time since purchasing in December.

I was focused on thinning out to a few select pieces over the last months and did successfully.

Now to further enjoy the ones that stayed around!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy today. I love no date watches...no fuss.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










After a great few days in the Oregon wine region, sitting at airport heading home.

Enjoy your Wednesday everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking timelapses









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MARANEZ Bangla Ti . Happy humping you horologists !!







..........


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SNA411 today!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Starting humpday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horsehide DrunkArtStraps.
> Love this Watch. Such a great blue dial.
> 
> ...


 ...OK Brice.....you have so many Drunk Art straps....how long did you wait before you got your order in ?? And damn...you musta' ordered a boatload when you finally placed your order !! - Dave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Time In said:


> ...OK Brice.....you have so many Drunk Art straps....how long did you wait before you got your order in ?? And damn...you musta' ordered a boatload when you finally placed your order !! - Dave


I have a lot, which I've accumulated over the last 2-3 years. I've known Art for some time and have some older ones from when he started and before he got crazy popular  when we meet he also sometimes let me have some of his or prototypes he's made so I can try them. Like this one above is a quick one (no stitch) for himself some time ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not sure, I need help










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jmanlay said:


> Not sure, I need help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One on each wrist, job done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

New strap


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*It's Baseball Season!*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chivdog (May 7, 2017)

Today was a good day


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> You're quite right, Trafalgar were popular in the 70s. If I remember rightly they were not overly expensive and ranked in sort of the middle ground between Timex and Seiko.
> I'm sure that either myself or my Dad had one at the time, although after 40 years the memory dims.
> They retailed mainly from catalogues, Samuels and early Argos stores. Like I say the memories of this time fade, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> Please see link to a small bit of history
> ...


Thanks for that - that's very interesting.


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Grand Seiko day.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There's a bad moon on the rise... :-d


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


> Blumo


The Blumo really has a beautiful dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps tonight. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Came home to this. Nodus Trieste with an NH35A inside on loan. Honored to start testing watches at just 17!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARW013


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








"It's all in the hips. It's all in the hips. It's all in the hips." -Chubbs


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Came home to this. Nodus Trieste with an NH35A inside on loan. Honored to start testing watches at just 17!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool  I have one on the way as well. What are your thoughts ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The sbdx014


----------



## Boris Volkov (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Perfect first watch


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Cool  I have one on the way as well. What are your thoughts ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty nice! Clasp sucks and bracelet isn't awe-inspiring by any means but the actual watch is pretty beautiful. Bezel has some play, but at least it lines up well - much better than my Helm Vanuatu V2. Seems like the problem with that is actually the positioning of the bezel markers; one will line up and the rest won't. Also the hour hand won't line up with the hour markers every hour. And the picture isn't the position of the camera; I placed my phone on a tissue box to be parallel with the table. Really disappointed with this one. Might get in contact with Helm, although mine was acquired through a trade on here. At least want to know if it's fixable, even at a price. Anyways I digress - the Nodus is quite nice, although I don't know if I'd pay $350 or $500 for one with so many other options. So far it hasn't been love at first sight for whatever personal reason (can't fault the watch, might just be the bracelet), although I'm pretty new to the diver world. Sorry for the novel post, I'll do a review and more pics of the Nodus as soon as I'm done with school and graduation.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








no Coke pepsi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I am sticking with the Navitimer this week..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris Volkov (Apr 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely love the Navitimer. Do you know what reference it is?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No grandkids today so I am not worried about having to take off a watch with a leather strap. I will be wearing my Bulova watches for the next four days. Today it is my Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131 with a blue Vintage Italian watch strap from WatchGecko.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminor 312 on black LV logo from Black Forest Atelier.
​


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminor 312 on black LV logo from Black Forest Atelier.
​


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex world time after a loooong time 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full ..


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Chopard LUC


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Benarus Morey, really fancied the green dial today

























cheers
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Hamilton Chrono today. Just landed last night, unexpected purchase this past weekend but had been wanting one for a while. Put a dent in my Fortis budget though 
It's really cool especially with the large subdials. Wears larger than the 38mm size suggests, kinda like my vintage Omega.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading to the gym.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Hamilton Chrono today. Just landed last night, unexpected purchase this past weekend but had been wanting one for a while. Put a dent in my Fortis budget though
> It's really cool especially with the large subdials. Wears larger than the 38mm size suggests, kinda like my vintage Omega.
> 
> Cheers. B
> ...


another beautiful piece Brice, congrats.
G


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

waiting for the oil change









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1969 Seiko 6117-8000 Navigator Timer


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Artego 500m


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New acquisition December 1968 Birthday watch. Seiko 7625-8033.


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Actually, wearing two today. I keep switching from the Seiko above and this recently acquired Vintage Dugena Valjoux 7734 Chronograph.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My favourite 'work' watch at the moment. This could, however, change at any time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Steinhart OVM 2.0 
while I'm waiting for my Damasko to arrive...


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just as the Original Grain carries me through a Monday, my Oak & Oscar is becoming my "I'm ready for the weekend!" watch.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT ii


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*THE AWESOME GD400-1!!*

*Lovin' this one!

*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Came in 2day . Aragon Enforcer & Deep Blue Daynight Ops (both Tritium). My Luminox is fading. Bands need to be adjusted.







..........


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FunOmoly (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> No Sir, you have taste!! Superb collection.


+1!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai For the first day of our annual partner meeting.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just in from Germany 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omelette fail but still delicious









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

change to the pelagos to go get some dinner. the girls at the restaurant laughed at me when I came in for taking a selfie.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival!


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's a quartz twofer - I didn't have time to post yesterday's watch!

Today - Helgray California









Yesterday - my first Invicta, an offering to my skull fetish.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 192









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Oris65 42 is on wrist duty tonight with Horween Essex DrunkArtStraps 
Have a good evening.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


That's stunning! Got a ref. number?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> That's stunning! Got a ref. number?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003...no longer available but you can try EBay, or better yet, Jauce.com which is a Japanese auction site.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> It's the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003...no longer available but you can try EBay, or better yet, Jauce.com which is a Japanese auction site.


Awesome, thanks. Hadn't seen one before so was mostly just curious. They're well above my budget right now but maybe someday...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this Mido Multifort....looks even better on this JPM strap!


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



fiskadoro said:


> 1969 Seiko 6117-8000 Navigator Timer
> 
> View attachment 11789090


OUTSTANDING!

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Royal Oak 15450 today


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New today purchased from a fellow WIS on WUS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just me and Riccardo enjoying the post rain sunset together


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day two of my Bulova watches. This time a diver watch, the Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210 on a rubber strap.








​


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Level.5x said:


> Love this Mido Multifort....looks even better on this JPM strap!
> 
> View attachment 11795026
> 
> ...


Wow I'm not much of a dress watch guy, but that is absolutely gorgeous.

Ditched the bracelet for some NATOs I bought months ago but never had anything to wear with. Much better. VT colors!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KidfromKC (May 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ye old Vostok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidfromKC (May 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KidfromKC said:


> Ye old Vostok
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KidfromKC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Vostok ?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








TGIF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Boris Volkov said:


> Absolutely love the Navitimer. Do you know what reference it is?


It's the 816

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work day, to help me Seiko Atlas white dial.






G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> TGIF!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ha The Winking Saddo is back,
Love it Andrew
G


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11793610


Nice Stowa!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New addition Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> New arrival!


Great choice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

great burst of sun right at the moment I took the picture









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








114060

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Huge congrats.
On my wish list along with the chrono.



ZM-73 said:


> New addition Hamilton Pan-Europ
> View attachment 11797642


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Speedy on Heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The new NTH Antilles champagne dial on BOR bracelet. 
TGIF.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my new Magrette Moana Pacific Professional today. Have a great weekend!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Why do I have to type something here









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alba LE Diver. Can't get the cool wave pattern in focus 









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Greatness!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Skinny Rogers said:


>


Nice Sharkhunter ?


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seastar again.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ventus Mori M4 blue on brass.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chilling in the car before work.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Ventus Mori M4 blue on brass.
> 
> View attachment 11800682


That looks so good. Love the color combination

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you, Sir Brice.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Bas&Lokes strap arrived today! It is gorgeous. I was wearing my Oris 65 so I tried it on it just for fun...its definately more of a dressy strap...probably will end up on the Hamilton Navy Pioneer!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!! HAGWE Guys, Bronze 6105


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seen as it's going dark here in Blighty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can see the trees!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11804162


Beautiful... must feel so small based on many of your other timepieces.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Surprisingly not as it is big lug to lug, and fills my wrist nicely.

It is a totally different watch to anything else I have, but variety is a type of cadburys cereal as I think they say??


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It's Friday. Hooray!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my easiest to read beater


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dinner with my precious girl tonight...at Chilis as u can tell.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco to finish up a fantastic week! Love the blue dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11804162


So amazing! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PilotFriday ✈ with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T.G.I.F. Cheers!









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Nice Sharkhunter ?


Thank you sir!

It was an itch I needed to scratch.

One call to Doxa and 16 hours later it was on the wrist.

I have owned for about a week and a half and it wears very well.

I'm glad I scratched it!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> PilotFriday ✈ with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kids school event tonight. Switched to the PAM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day three of my Bulova watches. Today it is my Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183. It has absolutely no lume since it is intended to be a dress watch. But the smooth second hand is fascinating to watch for someone who is mostly a quartz watch owner.








​


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hongkongtaipan said:


> Day three of my Bulova watches. Today it is my Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183. It has absolutely no lume since it is intneded to be a dress watch. But the smooth second hand is fascinating to watch for someone who is mostly a quartz watch owner.
> 
> View attachment 11806138
> 
> ​


That is a great looking piece. I love watches that have no lume, the hands and markers just so much clearer and crisper.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another Pam here.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


>


Can't get enough of this one, a real stunner! Did you do a review anywhere?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidfromKC (May 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








my battered Bullova 96A118 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Cybotron said:


> Oris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> change to the pelagos to go get some dinner. the girls at the restaurant laughed at me when I came in for taking a selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good - first time I've seen a full view of the arm art! Good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Looking good - first time I've seen a full view of the arm art! Good work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gene Coffey in Queens. does amazing work. and thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Kids school event tonight. Switched to the PAM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right back atcha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Saturday, everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Todays offering. Have a fantastic weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mac44 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I wish a great weekend to you all!









Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now ;-)


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Beautiful piece!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*Seiko SRP315, 2.5 Magnifying Crystal Mod*










Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
My great grandfather was an old indian fighter...he was married to an old indian...


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Edit: I see the date isn't visible, but I am actually wearing it today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Adora Skindiver


----------



## sheloveswatches (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I narrowed it down to three, but got not further for the day's choice 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sheloveswatches said:


> View attachment 11808994
> 
> I narrowed it down to three, but got not further for the day's choice
> Any suggestions?


No Suggestion whatsoever. You seem to know exactly what you are doing. 
Very nice.
G


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Omega Constellation


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new Seiko SNZH53. Looks better from the side. Not the biggest fan of the dial so thinking I might try swapping it out.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today enjoying TC2 on Steveo swade strap

























G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Gene Coffey in Queens. does amazing work. and thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Of course a Blue Jay is not my favorite bird, too many Williams/Carter flashbacks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Homemade pizza for lunch









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going slowly insane at a kid's birthday party at bounce u. Airborne keeping it together for me....and knowing there's a single malt waiting for me at home tonight.









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Saturday afternoon at the ball field!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doxa 1200t









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Sixty-Five on perlon









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Deep Blue Master 2000 "Smurf"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Niranjan on Smith & Bradley NATO. Because.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seikotilus


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny days in the city


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Reading in the park










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can't believe the date is wrong...taking care of a best friends dog that lives 12 miles away is throwing me off. I'm tired !! Cats...(that I love and have only 4 of now)...need only 1 visit a day to care for are much easier. A different friend was down in New Orleans for 2 weeks and got back on Thursday....I took care of his cat for that duration....now I started with the dog on Friday. I will rest on Tuesday when he gets back. It is nice to have friends that entrust me with their loved ones.







..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sheloveswatches said:


> View attachment 11808994
> 
> I narrowed it down to three, but got not further for the day's choice
> Any suggestions?


....nice to see you !! Your ears musta' been burning...I mentioned you on a thread yesterday about "Where are all the women" . Ask and you shall receive. ....nice watches......Hi again !! Dave


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Sunny days in the city


Love that! Is it vintage?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A lazy Saturday afternoon, enjoying a lovely single malt. Actually, a blended malt whisky. Outstanding. Definitely a briny, salty taste of the sea:
:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Safari while on a walk with the family


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KidfromKC (May 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Old reliable skx007, enjoying the patio


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Running Mother's Day errands


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At the water park with the niece and nephews.


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's perfect on a pilot strap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## webking185 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bell & Ross 126 Sports Heritage.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took some good pics of my new Bas & Lokes strap on the intended watch...the Hamilton Navy Pioneer.


----------



## webking185 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



webking185 said:


> Bell & Ross 126 Sports Heritage.


----------



## webking185 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Our to dinner with the Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The picture is from last night, but still have on my PADI Turtle!


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keep getting double posted...


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5000 HR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's seen better days. Titanium w/ Carbon dial. My now rarely worn old "beater" watch. Might retire this one and get the new solar version.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> Can't get enough of this one, a real stunner! Did you do a review anywhere?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I figured someone else would.

Give me a few days and I'll do one in the Seiko forum.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dc'd dweller


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Love that! Is it vintage?


It's the Squale Tropic GMT. Great watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day four of my Bulova watches - Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251








​


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to my Martin Braun EOS for a dinner event.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



carlhaluss said:


> A lazy Saturday afternoon, enjoying a lovely single malt. Actually, a blended malt whisky. Outstanding. Definitely a briny, salty taste of the sea:
> :


Absolutely Stunning, pure class.
G


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Giving an old favourite some wrist time this weekend...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving the Nodus Trieste,
amazing value too.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



montu63 said:


> Watching juventus vs Monaco wearing my new moonwatch I got from my wife for my 40th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Congrats on your new Omega!


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Ready for summer


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



galliano said:


> Helson shark diver
> screen capture windows 7certificity.com


Superb concert lume shot.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ten13th said:


> Grand Seiko SBGW253


I nearly dropped my iPad when I saw this. Stunning.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


>


Dig the red hand. Killer.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just changed out the original croco-leather strap for a NATO. Happy with the results.


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina ds 1 titanium grey dial 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*1964 Tudor/Rolex AIR-TIGER on Rolex green Lizard




































*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Mother's Day to all Moms! Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



acdcz said:


> Ready for summer


Nice combo, this blue is stunning!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


Patek Chronograph 5170G-010 20 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ranger on Mom's special day.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sunday! Happy Mothers Day!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the Doxa 300 50th Anniversary.

Mark


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

YM Blue


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice day to take a walk:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orange you glad it's Mother's Day to celebrate those who brought you into this world.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just put this on.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something dressy for a change on this Mothers' Day, Tissot Carson Powermatic 80.

Happy Mothers' Day.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Enjoying my Bronze Anonimo


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's been on since yesterday, and I just realized I did not set the 24hr time.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Batial on Martu'







..........


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Orient Star Classic on bond NATO...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First swim of the year, you know what that means,.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seastar 300m diver


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lume reflection









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Mothers Day to all your Wives &Mothers



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph








​


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scubapro 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Just switched from this:

*







*

To this:

*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started the day with the Trieste on the bracelet and now wearing the vintage Hamilton Chrono on a Toxicrooroo nato 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Preparing to paint the town Celadon Imperial Red&#8230; Have an awesome weekend friends!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just a vintage day today


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## griswld (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just this old thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Being a bit different this week. Experimenting with a few different NATOs . in case you are wondering the NATO does match my shoes and belt!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I decided to add a little color to the collection. My favorite color actually.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

X wind on BOB strap.









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 Wore the 312 on white & blue LV today.






​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Honors physics project due tomorrow. Made three capacitors from tin foil and plastic wrap, and trying not to kill myself or burn the house down with my dad's real ones. (He used to be an electrical engineer, currently an electrician installing Generac generators so he didn't let me do anything stupid.) 3 hours of sleep here I come!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IWC


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Very very nice Scurfa Brian, really goes well with mesh.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feeling a bit under the weather today, been ordered to stay in bed. 
Sticking with the ANONIMO POLLUCE, on this old thick very soft & supple Toshi leather strap.
probably my favourite strap.







cheers
G


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The 1969 Omega Dynamic cal 611


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBDX001


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Feel like going with this today 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather today, been ordered to stay in bed.
> Sticking with the ANONIMO POLLUCE, on this old thick very soft & supple Toshi leather strap.
> probably my favourite strap.
> View attachment 11828322
> ...


Hope you're feeling better soon Gino. Take care.

That's a perfect combo you're wearing today.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Trieste on bracelet to start the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with the Promaster for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fresh from the mailbox on Friday. Oris 65.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Kicking off the workweek with a diver.
*
Vostok Amphibia*


















From this morning...









~v~_​


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


Yesterday 







Today





​


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

7548 today.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going vintage today - 1950's Wittnauer


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn today.

Daughter graduating from NYU tomorrow. Thinking of a watch to celebrate surviving 5 years of tuition, room and board, and the occasional spring break trip. She's a good girl so I would do it all again for her.

Me time now! (At least until Sept when my son goes to Stern and the madness starts all over again.

Researching which watch is half the fun!










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## caprichin (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I haven't been hanging out here much lately, what with life and all. But thought I'd stop by because I spent more time than usual staring at my watch today.

I am starting to feel the itch, again. One of those new cocktail presage models has my curiosity piqued.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HEXA Osprey.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi 9650 on leather NATO






​


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rrpostal said:


> I haven't been hanging out here much lately, what with life and all. But thought I'd stop by because I spent more time than usual staring at my watch today.
> 
> I am starting to feel the itch, again. One of those new cocktail presage models has my curiosity piqued.
> 
> View attachment 11833602


Nice to see you posting!

This one's killer.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















68


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon Gino. Take care.
> 
> That's a perfect combo you're wearing today.
> 
> Sent from Tapacrappa.


Thanks mate,much appreciated.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








1/2 glass boiling milk, the other half filled with Johnny walker and 1 table spoon of honey, slept all day and now feeling a lot better. 
G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms to start the week


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



webicons said:


> Sinn today.
> 
> Daughter graduating from NYU tomorrow. Thinking of a watch to celebrate surviving 5 years of tuition, room and board, and the occasional spring break trip. She's a good girl so I would do it all again for her.
> 
> ...


Congrats to her and you for surviving  
I know how you feel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Storm on a Tropic rubber strap 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After work switch to the perfect "cleaning up the kitchen" watch, my OM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

hard to take off










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Does this morning and I am finally getting around to posting it. Been a long day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Go to work today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today blue Estoril on sailcloth strap













cheers
G


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

3 of my other watches have this same Bond nato.... is that normal?.... and it's sea monkey day..... who knew!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster vintage Chrono cal 1040 on a Horween Skyfall leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heuer Monaco









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PP


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful day in W Mass. Have a safe Tuesday !







..........


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


>


Love that blue lume!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Attuma said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this one; you're reminding me to wear it more often. 
Like the strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

sinn 103 a sa b on sinn bracelet










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Travelling to Cyprus next month!?









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

6309-7290 today.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









I really love it. Glad I bought the gray bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 on a summer nato today


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



w4tchnut said:


> I have this one; you're reminding me to wear it more often.
> Like the strap too.


 Thanks! I was very pleased once I put the strap on this thing. I'll probably pop the bracelet back on it soon to give the leather a break. I wear mine pretty much daily, especially if I have to wear a suit (which is most days). It's a looker for sure.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Some may call this heresy, but I've begun the process of interchanging different company's straps to watches.

The Trintec has a Total Watch Repair strap, Smith & Bradley springbar, and Trintec clasp.

That freed up the actual Trintec strap with Total Watch Repair clasp to fit onto the DWC 1701 as a matching stitching and strap black strap, in case I want to switch the brown strap out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going to meet the guys for a small watch GTG, some beers and Tex-Mex food with the Oris 65 and several more packed up 









Love this watch, the dome, the dial... great strap watch too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Going to meet the guys for a small watch GTG, some beers and Tex-Mex food with the Oris 65 and several more packed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds fun, Brice! I wish I had a group to talk about watches with. Hoist a cold one for me ☺

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Sounds fun, Brice! I wish I had a group to talk about watches with. Hoist a cold one for me ☺
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can do that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Fireman Racer today...


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor date jumbo on a hirsch rivetta strap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Wearing this one for an afternoon jog. This is soon to be replaced with a Tomtom Spark for running, will still use the Polar for biking.


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Summer best with rubber


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Level.5x said:


> Ball Fireman Racer today...
> 
> View attachment 11848418
> 
> ...


one of many I'd like to have

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting a run on my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. I have exactly a week's worth. Today I am wearing one of my favorites and the last one I bought - 
the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1.








​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice


















for a rainy day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








The 'happy' face of Timex today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Enduro.







Been wearing this since yesterday as my new Hamilton is on its way to Melbourne. So excited about getting it I didn't notice at first that the bezel was out of alignment.
So it's off to be (hopefully) fixed.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy 17th!


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready for an hour long presentation. Accompanied by my JLC Master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My favorite cheapo.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



tacotom said:


> View attachment 11853490


Interesting patina... what year is your speedy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










First time wearing my BMW this month...just noticed that the date is out must reset it.... I picked it up today because I couldn't be bothered setting any of my mechanicals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps Horween horse hide strap. Still enjoying his beauty, love the dial and hands on this pilot.

Have a great day. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FORMAT B: /c








?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Three1Two



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Laguna II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver and ToxicNato make a nice pair.


----------



## nickyst (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










ALS 1815 up/dn today


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps Horween horse hide strap. Still enjoying his beauty, love the dial and hands on this pilot.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Impeccable, as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Impeccable, as always.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. They did a great job with this watch. 
Have a great day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:










And walked out with this:










So what did I buy? Well, it is a watch I have been thinking about for several years. The only thing I was unsure about was the size. At 37.5mm I thought it is a bit small for 1.94m bloke. Today I thought, what hell, real man can pull off 37.5mm. 

So there it is, my new Guinand Flying Officer.























































Once you get used to the size its actually okay.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Harpoon


Love this one Simon!

Gary


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



motzbueddel said:


> This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it wears well on you! Very nice piece indeed! Smallest I have is 38mm and yes it takes a bit to get used to if ya wear 40mm+ mostly.

Gary


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hadal II


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1964 Seikomatic Weekdater


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IWC


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



USMC0321 said:


> Hadal II


Killer!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion Midnight Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. Great combo.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion Midnight Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So well paired.......impeccable


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djsizzy (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11857546


Two black jazzmasters on one page!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trieste on DrunkArtStraps

Those chamfers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Gary! I saw you put the Poljot Submariner for sale, its a nice watch Im sure this one will go fast.

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

rocking the summer watch, Squale 1521 matte blue


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day two of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is the brother of yesterday's watch - the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681. The main difference is the color of the face (white rather than black) and the fact that this watch came with a bracelet. I did not like the bracelet so I changed it to a Super Engineer II style bracelet. As an alternative, I could always use the excellent black NATO strap that came with the black-faced model, in addition to the colorful strap I wear it on.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



soaking.fused said:


> Stunning. Great combo.





Spunwell said:


> So well paired.......impeccable


Appreciate the nod gents. Yeah I guess I got a bit carried away with the blue. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SKX this Thursday morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










El Primero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ranger for my deeds of daily derring-do.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my Oris 65 on a Horween Essex leather by DrunkArtStraps. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



siranak said:


> El Primero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fantastic Chrono 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AJMcvey (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Thursday



















cheers
G


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo and CB for a rainy day.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Damn....wrong date. Getting up to 95 in the Northeast today. Dew point already at 64. Be cool !







..........


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My 1968 Sultana


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Nomos Club II today.

Enjoy your Thursday folks.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Z3ke (Feb 7, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Me wearing my dad's vintage Rolex Explorer II 1655 and mom wearing her TT Datejust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16600 with dark brown leather


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

EDOX


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ennebi Fondale 9660 GF PVD






​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Niranjan on Smith & Bradley NATO. I'm considering switching back the S&B to a NATO since it's getting warmer here.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Zero0Zero for a hot day working outside


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little Nav for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mercer Pilot on Toxicroo tonight. 
Cheers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edubassani (May 4, 2016)

Seastrong Heritage on NATO


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Multifort on this kick-a$$ Bas & Lokes leather strap. This deep brown colored leather is speckled with black dots giving it a ton of character.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Cal 9000 that seems to have it all: Minute Repeater, Perpetual Calendar, Alarm, Eco Drive.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Black or blue ?


----------



## allbrainsno (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just got her back after she spent 6 months in the shop. Was my Grandfather's who wore it in WWII. Still runs like a top. If anyone here has an 18mm beads of rice bracelet (no preference for curved or straight ends), I'd like to discuss a deal.

Cheers,
Max


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



blueradish said:


> Fresh from the mailbox on Friday. Oris 65.


Never seen that colorway before, think it's my new favorite. Love the NATO too.



YellowBullet said:


>


Wow, think I just found a new grail brand. Gorgeous.



USMC0321 said:


> Hadal II


Whoa love it! What is it? Can't find anything online.

Trying to get as much wrist time with this one as possible before it potentially sells to make room (read: funds) for an Unimatic Due. They're selling out fast though, 24 left! 64 earlier today, they must've sold to retailers.








Found this little guy on our neighbor's lawn while on a walk.








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day three of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today is my first Victorinox acquisition - the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434.








​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice...totally unrelated but the Sultana is the name of the Mississippi River steamboat that suffered the worst maritime disaster in US history the day after Lincoln was assassinated. Well over 1000 passengers died on a ship designed for <400 person capacity. SonVolt wrote a wonderful song detailing the disaster:








Cyclops2016 said:


> My 1968 Sultana


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 11870762
> View attachment 11870770
> View attachment 11870778


Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical on new shoes

*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Looks like it wears well on you! Very nice piece indeed! Smallest I have is 38mm and yes it takes a bit to get used to if ya wear 40mm+ mostly.
> 
> Gary


Thanks a lot! After wearing it for 2 days the size seems perfect. Just a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#Pilotfriday with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas 

TGIF 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Cocktail Time somewhere!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

First hot day of the year here.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Breitling for Business


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot T-race ETA 7750. A lot nicer in the Northeast today...thank you cold front. Safe weekend to all !







..........


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Longines Heritage 1969


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Thought I'd better give this some wrist time before the power runs out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going thin for now. Raymond Weil Sinatra edition.

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer!


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Decided to prepare for the summer with this strap. Weather sucks now


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday :










And today :


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> #Pilotfriday with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> TGIF
> 
> ...


Great combo, Drunk Art really fabricates nice canvas straps!

It's unfortunate that his books are closed though. Judging by the amount of his straps you are posting, I guess his time is filled with making straps for you. Could you please order a little less from him so the rest of us can order straps as well? :-!


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko on black ammo.






​


----------



## rja214 (May 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Amphibia - Trump approved!









Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIFF!!! Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Expo 2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Smith & Bradley Ambush flies again.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mrhy56 said:


> Expo 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

I just bought one today and will pick it up next week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Love it!
> 
> I just bought one today and will pick it up next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Parnis vintage diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Friday!


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Master 2000 "Smurf" 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










AP to end the work week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to my new to me arrival. Why did I wait so long.......


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Monaco to finish up a fantastic week! Love the blue dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't see enough of these. Very distinctive.

I just unboxed this Longines.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Storm on a Hirsch Pure rubber to start the weekend



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rfortson said:


> Don't see enough of these. Very distinctive.
> 
> I just unboxed this Longines.
> 
> ...


I'm really impressed with this Monaco. It is beautifully made. I'm glad I waited 20 years to get one since this is a relatively new release.

Great looking Longines! Are they as nice in the flesh as the photos I've seen suggest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*1976 Vintåge Seamaster #OMEGA







*


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dietrich OT-2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day four of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is the "little brother" of the chronograph I wore yesterday: the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438. It came with an excellent natural rubber strap, but I changed it out for a bracelet that was on a dual-time Victorinox that I wear less often.








With the bracelet







As purchased
​


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 on Bosphorus Caramio tonight.






​


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gearing up for an active day with the kids.










Black Bay on a Bang! NATO strap


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










MRG-110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Temporary mid-morning switch to my Helgray Silverstone Green. I'm going to my granddaughter's two year old birthday party and wearing a green shirt so I decided to wear my Helgray green watch. I'll switch back to my Victorinox after I get back home.








​


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After dropping off my mother at the airport, decided to give this watch some love today. Have a great weekend all ?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## motogt68 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great looking Stowa! Love the White w/Blue Hands


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Avidiver on isofrane to start this lazy Saturday with a little color


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At my son's baseball game. It's win or go home. Have a good day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Zissou dial with pepsi bezel insert and mesh watch strap.


----------



## Tahitianmoon16 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I'm rocking an Aquadive BS100 Bronze on the cold Chicago morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can tell it's going to be a long honeymoon with this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here is the new Borealis Oceanaut on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
42x50mm case 13.m thick 
Bronze alloy

Enjoy the weekend. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The idea of reusing straps for other watches is feeling better and better to me. The Niranjan on Smith & Bradley NATO, the Trintec trying out a Tsovet strap.

Followed by the Lum-Tec paired with the Tsovet.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Here with my good friend Benny Green ( Benarus Morey) At my newly acquired gastro pub.
just had a wood fired oven installed this week.
























half of upstairs dining room. Boys getting ready for this evening.












downstairs bar












outside area






have a great Saturday evening guys.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Here is the new Borealis Oceanaut on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 42x50mm case 13.m thick
> Bronze alloy
> 
> ...


stunner Brice.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> I can tell it's going to be a long honeymoon with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell it's going to be a long honeymoon with this one.
> ...


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice day in Virgina to wear a Submersible and go to the park with the family









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Night shift again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Duo


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> I'm really impressed with this Monaco. It is beautifully made. I'm glad I waited 20 years to get one since this is a relatively new release.
> 
> Great looking Longines! Are they as nice in the flesh as the photos I've seen suggest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I think they are. Nice decoration on the movement, and case and strap seem well made. At the usual gray market price (or used), I think they are great values. This is my third one overall, though I've sold one previously. I like that they offer a variety of styles. My other is a vintage-inspired piece that's 39mm and fairly dressy.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So ... if I save a dollar a week.... I'll have the original in.....?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

my diy restro modded Casio G-Shock DW5600.. got it for $5 flat battery ... destroyed bezel / band.. spend another $25~ (I can't remember) on battery, bezel band and bull bars .. end result the watch my wife HAAATES the most.. she is forever threatening to give it to goodwill =\


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ahhh first beach day of 2017. Beer, clamato and my SKX007





​


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 11888434


This is really nice  what is the reference number?


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks! Ref. SAGL005


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 11888434


That's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch to the Hamilton Intra-Matic for an evening event.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster Sushi Saturday


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 11888434


love this brightz model, looks amazing!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rfortson said:


> Yes, I think they are. Nice decoration on the movement, and case and strap seem well made. At the usual gray market price (or used), I think they are great values. This is my third one overall, though I've sold one previously. I like that they offer a variety of styles. My other is a vintage-inspired piece that's 39mm and fairly dressy.


Let's see some pics of yours, past & present, please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rocking the Bulova for the last couple days.


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



sheloveswatches said:


> View attachment 11783146
> 
> "It's all in the hips. It's all in the hips. It's all in the hips." -Chubbs


Is that the reincarnation of the CK2998? Looks fantastic!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Most recent acquisition.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the 524 on stingray


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwheatley (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday's wrist shot of today's watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love that SAGL005. You should never let that one go! I can't find the size but I'm gonna pretend its over 40mm to minimize lust. Great case, great dial, drilled lugs, and I'm glad they made it a no-date. Enjoy it!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Maverick today, Swiss substitute for my Hamilton which is away for repair.


----------



## xavierfg (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Certina DS Prince at the Atlanta United v Houston Dynamo game!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Terrasport back on the bracelet that I took off when I first bought it a few years ago. I'm not sure why I did that?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out with my girl.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You should really stop reading 50 Shades of Grey.



MZhammer said:


> View attachment 11890594


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ocean 44 GMT and a Brown Trout.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch came in today, vintage Seiko champion


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 103 ST SA









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FungusAmongUs (May 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Junk 40$ Timex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



AshleyGeorge1988 said:


> Sinn 103 ST SA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the madness! Nice watch, now let's see some other posts/pictures.


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rfortson said:


> Welcome to the madness! Nice watch, now let's see some other posts/pictures.


Haha thank you! Glad to be here.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day five of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today it is the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441. 
I got this with a bracelet but switched the bracelet to the red bezel Maverick I wore yesterday. So now I am wearing it on a rubber strap.








​


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Let's see some pics of yours, past & present, please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Record is my latest. The one with the gold hands and markers I bought last fall. It replaced the one with silver hands that I sold last summer.

LCWC-R-2 by Russ, on Flickr

LCWC-R-12 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova moon watch on a bond nato









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just heading out for a flying lesson. One of those birthday experience things
....
Nervous. Yes








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Traveling in the new belt and road of China


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Audemars piguet royal oak blue Boutique edition


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brightz again


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

pam


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SARB017 green Alpinist.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I think this may now be the watch I have owned the longest.

Still running perfect, but I will take it in to be serviced very soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rfortson said:


> The Record is my latest. The one with the gold hands and markers I bought last fall. It replaced the one with silver hands that I sold last summer.
> 
> LCWC-R-2 by Russ, on Flickr
> 
> LCWC-R-12 by Russ, on Flickr


Beautiful watches! Thanks for sharing. I'm glad Longines has come back with some very attractive models. I've been tempted by the Heritage 1973 Chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Needed something to Time the pancakes this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope everyone's having a fantastic weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblaise (May 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy birthday to me!! Latest edition to my stable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Off to Croatia with my beater!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally put on the supplied Speedy nato


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 312 on charcoal LV with blue stitching to start the day.






​


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one for awhile.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On Sunday I often find myself wearing the PADI 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SD4K on a wet Sunday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shelter Island, San Diego.


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Sunday folks.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Easy Sunday












really enjoying this thick leather RAF 1 piece strap

G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working with my Glycine Airman Base 22 on a rainy afternoon. Sun just came out, though, so I'm shutting down the computer and heading home!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After a few hours of yard work I'm gonna go grab a beer and appetizer with the Alpina Startimer Chrono. 
Cheers. B









Victory Golden Monkey cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Dblaise said:


> Happy birthday to me!! Latest edition to my stable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, indeed! Nice pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After church, now at work


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying a tasty dram with the Speedy Reduced









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Stargate on leather NATO.
Planning to upgrade the crystal to sapphire soon.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going upside down for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day six of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. Today is it the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183.








​


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Two I wore today while at Ono Island.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My first Kickstarter Watch .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac Super Seawolf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wow what a beauty.
I'm such a sucker for blue & orange.
:-!



WilsonHK123 said:


> Zodiac Super Seawolf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ok. 
Took this for another thread, but since I'm bored and lazy...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Starting a new week with the Oris65 42 on the OEM bracelet. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Honeymoon day 4.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Starting a new week with the Oris65 42 on the OEM bracelet.
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Love this watch, such a great design!


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my GSOTM today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Davosa Ternos 40mm, lug to lug 48mm. For comparison purposes, on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 2 with a new acquisition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn for today!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard this morning.






​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Squale to compliment the sunshine in London today


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko


----------



## Mikepremium24 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy to get this strap changed! Have a good week and happy summer ahead!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just arrived today
... haven't sized the bracelet yet so I put it on this nato that was in my truck...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdw63 (Aug 30, 2012)

My Omega Plsner Ocean GMT


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vacheron to start the week


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1956 Seamaster on lizard.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fun pickup for an affordable price:








Knew the factory strap wasn't my cup of tea, so put the watch on a camo NATO. Will probably switch for one with better matching hardware.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Undone Urban Chrono for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



M26 said:


> Love this watch, such a great design!


Thank you. It's my favorite watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Navy Pioneer -


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day in Columbia, SC








Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Master Geographic :]


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Twin Time today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Why so blue?









More photos on Instagram


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day seven of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches. I saved the best for last. Today it is my Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445. This watch has a ETA 252 quartz 22 jewels serviceable movement. It also has an excellent bracelet. It is my only Chrono Classic and I like its larger size (XLS) compared to the smaller Chrono Classic watches.







​


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cooled down today so leather is back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Do not forget ... 

World Turtle Day


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








PADI on a nice sunny morning here in Blighty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gruppo Gamma Divemaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 
The MercerWatch Co Airfoil on a Toxicroo natostrap to start Tuesday. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Master Compressor Chrono

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Day 5, and I love everything about this watch.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GD100WW ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Rolex!


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning WUS....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bunch of cowards hitting a teeny popper concert. Prayers going out to all the senseless victim's 
Speedy Tuesday 
#TerrorismSucks





Cork shoes look better on a blk dial IMO

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxcy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Domed Helberg CH8


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I finally took my Pelagos surfing today. It had a good time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can't remember but my suspicion is this watch does not have AR coating on the crystal. Reason why is it always looks sharp and beautiful to my eye but washed out and drab in cell phone pics. Anyway, it's helping me keep track of time changes across several zones while I travel today.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Bunch of cowards hitting a teeny popper concert. Prayers going out to all the senseless victim's
> Speedy Tuesday
> #TerrorismSucks
> 
> ...


impeccable as usual William.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TC2 on reddish tan Horween leather. Getting used to this colour.


















evening Lume shot







G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> TC2 on reddish tan Horween leather. Getting used to this colour.
> View attachment 11914498
> View attachment 11914506
> View attachment 11914522
> ...


Good lookin combo G  

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old watch I dug out









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Flying a double.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Seamaster 300 MC









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally got the day right. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Raketa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fifty Fathoms today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer ii


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timing the dinner cooking on the grill...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SMPc back on the wrist today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Nodus Trieste on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 on my favorite vintage ammo strap by Allison Leatherworks.






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1















​


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Aquis with me today


















for a beautiful sunny day in London.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DTDiver said:


>


absolutley love it, so cool.
G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 (2013)


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








It will be this one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Cheap but run accuary and beauty , right ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Crossfire 500M On Isofrane


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My '77 6309-7049, for today 

View attachment 11921570


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is Mel and I's 19th anniversary. How time flies. 
I am wearing the Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps leather

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Today is Mel and I's 19th anniversary. How time flies.
> I am wearing the Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps leather
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


Happy anniversary, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GWN1000E-8A*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Congrats Brice on your 19th wedding anniversary. Cheers to more


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai PAM724









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy is getting serviced, so I'm low on options 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dan Erdelyi (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage aquatimer









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Received this Vintage beauty today.


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Type XXI today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










96b237 Snorkel chrono


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Today is Mel and I's 19th anniversary. How time flies.
> I am wearing the Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps leather
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


congratulation mate, have a really good evening.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Received this Vintage beauty today.


looks very cool Simon.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> congratulation mate, have a really good evening.
> G





Relo60 said:


> Congrats Brice on your 19th wedding anniversary. Cheers to more





JonS1967 said:


> Happy anniversary, Brice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys. Not sure how she's managed to put up with me all these years 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap after a scorching day, trying to pull pipes and cables through floor, now relaxing in the garden with a nice cold Guinness



















european cup final tonight. Come on ManU.
G


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Received this Vintage beauty today.


Wow


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Evening swap after a scorching day, trying to pull pipes and cables through floor, now relaxing in the garden with a nice cold Guinness
> View attachment 11925090
> View attachment 11925098
> View attachment 11925178
> ...


Love the TC2. One of a kind and a keeper.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GO Sixties Iconic on the wrist today...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MM on a Hump Day

20170524_161240 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> GO Sixties Iconic on the wrist today...


That dial is amazing!!! WOW


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Happy hour with wifey and the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Five2Four for hump day this week


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I miss my 524. :-(



Spunwell said:


> Five2Four for hump day this week


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



soaking.fused said:


> Wow


Thanks! Love the contrast with the dial and bezel colors.

Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you Relo60, much appreciated.
a keeper in my collection, very very accurate, and 1 of 169 made. 
One of my favourite. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thank you Relo60, much appreciated.
a keeper in my collection, very very accurate, and 1 of 169 made. 
One of my favourite. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Will gerald (Nov 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Today is Mel and I's 19th anniversary. How time flies.
> I am wearing the Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps leather
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


Happy anniversary!

Gary


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


























Enjoying fine wine overlooking Silicon Valley. The new Apple halo campus could be seen at 3'o clock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hey guys. 
Tonight it's the scurfa D1 LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After work switch to 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am wearing my Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008 which I purchased before you could buy them off eBay stateside. A very kind WUS member overseas purchased it for me and shipped it to me for a very reasonable fee for his efforts. I've tried it on multiple straps and bracelets. Right now I am wearing it on a tan leather strap.




































​


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fossil Big Tic 'Dancing Robot' watch
for today (25th May). Seems appropriate - Happy Geek Pride Day!















This second picture was supposed to be an animated gif but, posting it has turned it into a jpg.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pic from a couple weeks ago but forgot to take one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

loving these pics. great watches all!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GD350-1B*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old faithful


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today taking it easy with my bronze friend, blue Poseidon
the bronze has developed a statue dark bronze colour with hints of purples & Blues but shiny.


















Have a wonderful Thursday & don't let them get to you. In one ear and out of the other.........cheers
G


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



erikclabaugh said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, Banshee!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Oris CB today maybe for the last time as I am considering selling it to fund a new BB S&G or Fortis Chrono with Ceramic bezel. Hard to part with this one though, thing is I wear the Oris65 42 SS so much...

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changed it over to my favorite 2 peice nato.... Good bye Mr. Bond...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









1970 218

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stratos today


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FOIS on textured Black leather


----------



## jb1776 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Oris CB today maybe for the last time as I am considering selling it to fund a new BB S&G or Fortis Chrono with Ceramic bezel. Hard to part with this one though, thing is I wear the Oris65 42 SS so much...
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


amazing piece Brice,
don't know about selling though, you may regret this one. 2 reasons 
1. Very limited no produced, and it is really cool
2. It's become a JEEP99DAD watch, every time I see an Oris CB Bronze I automatically associate it with you. 
I am a sentimental person. 
G


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thursday.

Ventus Mori M4 today. Love the fit on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## essenceofallthingsgood (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pelagos from earlier today. Put the strap on this morning. Finaly summer is comming!









Skickat från min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AK for today!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Martin Braun EOS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just came today. Too bad it doesn't work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









RMD


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zen_ (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedmaster Mark 4.5










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Royal Oak Offshore Safari today


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Woah...|>|>



Spunwell said:


> Royal Oak Offshore Safari today


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## k206 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Snowflake!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna Madison today. This is one special watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hey, it fits under the cuff!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

New strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> Hey, it fits under the cuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awsome under a suit Jay. Actually looks Awsome however you wear it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>


only word I can think AWSOME, AWSOME ,AWSOME
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Eterna Madison today. This is one special watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impeccable as always mate.
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968*








Best luminescenze after fifty years..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> looks awsome under a suit Jay. Actually looks Awsome however you wear it.
> G


thanks so much!! hard to take that one off!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another hot day in London, wearing Oris BC4 on bracelet, love that aeroplane seatbelt clasp.


















have a great Friday & keep smiling.
G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Bertucci A-2T on a custom leather button strap.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!! Deep Blue Alpha Marine


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

#seiko Saturday on the Eastern Shore! I have the pateks, the rolexes, APs, etc, but still a pleasure to pull this guy out over the summer!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning and happy Friday everyone.

Wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono for #PilotFriday.

TGIF

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


What a fantastic watch. Looks just as good from the back too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Tudor Black Bay Dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's such a great looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H_J_R_ (May 14, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Old pic but this combo on a sunny friday.










gr, HJR


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Impeccable as always mate.
> G


Thank you kindly, G!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's such a great looking watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice! I really enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teejay (Jan 16, 2012)

This beauty


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday everyone!
PAM 24 on Panerai brown croc get the weekend started









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breaking out the summer NATO's and Zulu's - have a great holiday weekend, brothers and sisters!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MM on a CB.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rja214 (May 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand new PADI Solar, enjoying some Chipotle









Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Late 60s Ref. 8319 with the excellent calibre 284


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Release the Nacken.

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Solar Eco-drive Titanium Chronograph


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 7548-7000


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 11943666
> 
> 
> View attachment 11943674


Nice combo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## k206 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The one that started it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



k206 said:


> The one that started it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! It was the Omega Seamaster 300 Pro that first took me down this road.

I still have the watch as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank You! The strap is from Topspec, gray heavy duty tactical Zulu. One of the more unique grays I've seen.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Let's get this weekend started!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My old tool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This was waiting for me when I got home. I love new watch day!









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Speedy on a Hirsch Lucca strap


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Make time for your workout this sinnful Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mornin' fellas



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Beer O'Clock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I got this Air Blue / Blue Angels tribute watch to honor my father-in-law, who was a career Navy man. While he never flew, he did work on and supervised mechanics working on the planes. I had originally envisioned wearing this watch only occasionally, but found I like it enough to wear rather frequently. It has really grown on me!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

this has gotten less time recently









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


very nice Brian.
haven't seen you this week, hope all ok.
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










ALS to end the week, ready for some R&R this weekend


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> very nice Brian.
> haven't seen you this week, hope all ok.
> G


Thanks Gino.

My father-in-law has been ill these last few weeks and we've been busy with trips to the Dr. and also a couple trips to the hospital. He lives with us and it's been rather hectic. He's fighting a post surgery infection but he's getting better.

I'm here when I can be. 

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got my latest edition yesterday, and after setting it up and updating it and generally getting used it I can say it is the best Suunto I have. This is my 6th one but my first Sport/activity focussed version. I find this more intuitive than my Fenix 3HR and easier and faster to kick off an activity. Just IMHO  I bought this particular watch for a specific reason and I intend to put it to its full potential over the next 4 months as I need to sharpen up before I turn the big 50. 
Anyway, thought I'd share.

Best regards

Gav


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last night.








Today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shared this on the omega forum earlier but the inner side of the crystal was blurry who knows maybe it sat there before it was changed or maybe the watchmaker had old eyes but in the sun you could see how fuzzy it looked through the glass. So yup this morning I just gave it a shot, unscrews the back, removed the winding stem, then flipped it over gently and nada nothing would come out flip it over once more and there it went. Nice and easy. Put the dial and movement under a very fancy thing called a glass and cleaned up the inside of the glass and boy did it need it.
Anyhow here is the result










Now in good company w this one










And this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stein79 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Great day on Lake Anna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning.


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Corum Bubble kind of night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jazzbach said:


> Good morning.


Perfect!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, sir!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> only word I can think AWSOME, AWSOME ,AWSOME
> G


Thanks, I feel the same way as 41mets. It's hard to take this off..


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love everything about it from the design & dimensions to the colour combination & extreme comfort.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Traffic jams made bearable...










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's very rare for me to be in the passenger seat. 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Thanks Gino.
> 
> My father-in-law has been ill these last few weeks and we've been busy with trips to the Dr. and also a couple trips to the hospital. He lives with us and it's been rather hectic. He's fighting a post surgery infection but he's getting better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling on sailcloth for today



















G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








The winking saddo has a day at work today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Marine


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Biggles3 said:


> Love everything about it from the design & dimensions to the colour combination & extreme comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a Hublot fan in general, but really like this watch.

Sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the daily beater for the long weekend.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























A little piece of history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11951282


Clive, you true have a keen eye for watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching the FA Cup final at my fave soccer bar - Gunners rock!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Waiting for an oil change.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put a custom horween strap on the new BB Red. I am really liking the look.

I'll try to put up a review of the strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready to go to niece's high school graduation.


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

When you're at a basketball tournament and have decisions? 
Basketball leather on the Ennebi or Green alligator on your PAM?






​


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Triple zero for some heavy duty yard work


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I think I'm supposed to hate Hublot, but that watch is cool!



Biggles3 said:


> Love everything about it from the design & dimensions to the colour combination & extreme comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stunning! Can I borrow that next weekend? ;-)



Spunwell said:


> ALS to end the week, ready for some R&R this weekend


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GW-M5610BA-1JF*


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

At Sesame Place with the family









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A neat little MJW auto jump-hour "The Last Bloom".


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Cascais on Toxicnato during the day and the Oris65 on the OEM rubber for our anniversary dinner later. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NTH Antilles black









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I think I'm supposed to hate Hublot, but that watch is cool!


Ha, isn't every member of this forum (and others) supposed to hate ALL Hublot? I ignored the Hublot-Haters and bought what I liked, very glad I did too as it's a beauty. Sure they make some ostentatious pieces but their Classic Fusion pieces aren't and to pigeonhole a whole brand is just silly.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Evening switch to the AP after getting cleaned up


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, wow wow!! Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

 [url=https://ratbob.smugmug.com/Watches/Watches-2017-2/i-rV3Hcgd/A]


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










new Tropic with ETA-2893 GMT


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## FungusAmongUs (May 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper that arrived this morning.

Am completely in love with it. My first Russian, and my first manual winding, watch.

It's only been a day and out of all of the watches I own both sentimental and expensive, this is the one watch I'd grab in case of a fire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Date-Day


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Havent worn this one in a while, being reminded why I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*1964 TUDOR Air-Tiger w/ Rolex green Lizard















*


----------



## FunOmoly (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine Combat Iguana









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting ready for the Monaco GP with my best friend Anonimo Polluce Bronze
























Have a good one chaps
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BSH Sunday


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GR8Tgear (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today it's this classic --- but also on my wrist is my new CTasio Mudmaster a lot!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took this off for a quick shot









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SEIKO SARB035


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Expy i


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> The Cascais on Toxicnato during the day and the Oris65 on the OEM rubber for our anniversary dinner later.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 on blue Hirsch calfskin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cant go wrong with the Speedy and fried chicken for lunch.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Casio again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



The moon is just begging to show a little sliver and soon will be fun to see again


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigb6973 (May 17, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

How do u know when you've wasted too much money on watches? When, instead of buying a jersey for your favorite soccer team, you buy a co-branded Chelsea watch for five figures by a brand you don't respect and said you'd never wear.... 

But even I have to admit, the fusion line actually produces wearable watches. Though not sure id buy anything hublot other than timepieces co-branded with Chelsea. Did I make a mistake non-soccer/football fans?

To keep or to sell? Brand new, and one of 200 ever made









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter on Total Watch Repair leather and the Trintec buckle. Another Frankenstein watch that ended up working.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























Moonphase


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








. Deep Blue Master 2000 "Smurf"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one(red, white and blue) will be with me today and tomorrow


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Keithcozz said:


> SEIKO SARB035


It's on my Father's Day wish/buy list...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SD4K while relaxing with the family today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to the PADI earlier for backyard grilling then pool time. 


















Cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Multifort


----------



## BB456MGT (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ressence


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










new Tropic GMT


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gotta love Hamilton's anti glare sapphire. Kudos to anyone who recognizes the brand I'm wearing.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Liberty Park, Point Loma, San Diego

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BB456MGT said:


> Ressence


Wow! Outstanding design and technology.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono on green suede


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Right now


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791








​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first mechanical watch, regardless what my collection has become today, this watch holds its special place in my heart.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Intelligent Quartz


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the parking garage:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*"Happy Memorial Day"
*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your Monday folks.

Breitling Colt for now.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Alpha Marine


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Memorial Day gentleman



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Z engineer said:


> In the parking garage:
> View attachment 11968850


The Transporter style... kick some ass and then drive out


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























French Open


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










On my wrist from gardening this morning and for our BBQ and pool this afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Such a beauty.


----------



## k206 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I also went with my brand new Breitling Colt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Memorial Day services. Parnis vintage diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer II


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nvrp813 said:


> Explorer II


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Memorial Day everyone! Celebrating my 50th with extended family today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Mercer Airfoil 









Sent from the north!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Red, white and blue for Memorial Day. Thank you to those who have served and are currently serving 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone! Celebrating my 50th with extended family today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Had a hard time choosing today, eventually went with this
























enjoy today guys.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



k206 said:


> I also went with my brand new Breitling Colt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



garydusa said:


> *"Happy Memorial Day"
> *


awsome combo, really cool


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ZM-73 said:


> Timex Intelligent Quartz


like this one especially on that strap.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Enjoy your Monday folks.
> 
> Breitling Colt for now.
> 
> View attachment 11969538


one of my favourite Relo60, pure class
G


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Thank you to all that serve and have served our great country


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hoppes-no9 said:


>


Don't often see you now a days Hoppes-no9, 
but everytime I see you it's always a pleasure, stunning collection.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11970810


impeccable as always Clive. Love your collection. Have a great bank holiday.
G


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

White version today


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love all Marks and this one is no exception










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

jlc master geo =]


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone! Celebrating my 50th with extended family today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The big Five-Zero!! Happy Birthday Day - enjoy your day.

Gary


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Neighborhood pool party. Let the summer begin.......


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For Memorial Day, the Honor Flight Navi...


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Auto Chronograph w/ Valjoux 7750 & Carbon Dial for this Memorial Day.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> The big Five-Zero!! Happy Birthday Day - enjoy your day.
> 
> Gary


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Funny how I didn't love the look of this strap when I got the watch. I didn't love how the end links connected to the rubber strap. I put it on today for the first time since I got it and I think it looks incredible.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Today
*_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going to work
3 more days and I'm off for vacation!!!!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cayman 3000


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Flying Officer. Honeymoon still going on.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Avenger II Seawolf
20170527_140601 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR on my way to work


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








The baby Tuna today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Year of Living Dangerously with Mel Gibson, Sigourney Weaver, and Linda Hunt was a good movie about 1965.


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DAN HENRY 1947...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Now out for the day with the Pelagos on the rubber.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Belated HAPPY Birthday!
I hope you had an awesome day with the family.



JonS1967 said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone! Celebrating my 50th with extended family today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mickey today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning and a great week to everyone 
Wearing the Trieste on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aragon Divemaster Orange Dial 50mm


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry still figuring out to set the pics in the right position...

Gera


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying again...


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Palinuromx said:


> Trying again...


Newbie here, have patience...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Palinuromx (May 18, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*G9000MX-8*


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to work!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

36 000 VpH EP again. Once it's on it's hard to pry off.:cheers:



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Seastar









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion for today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect strap for that watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stunning! 
:-!



watchdaddy1 said:


> 36 000 VpH EP again. Once it's on it's hard to pry off.:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Stunning!
> :-!


Thank you .

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection ArtisianStrapCo. yes ?

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Peace









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trying the Ranger w/ a Gunny strap


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

It's been a long day, and still 90 minutes from home...
Mont Blanc 4810 has had a lot of wrist time of late. Loving the cuff links: the better half knows me too well.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Perfect strap for that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





watchdaddy1 said:


> Perfection ArtisianStrapCo. yes ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Much appreciated. Glad you like the strap. Yes it is from ArtisanStrapCo ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 7015 Time Sonar


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina Startimer Manufacture courtesy of mfaraday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nightcap with my Bronze Skindiver


















after a 16 hour work day.
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love this one. I never get tired of it Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Nightcap with my Bronze Skindiver
> 
> View attachment 11981866
> View attachment 11981874
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

UndoneMonday with the Killy Urban Chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








my explorer wannabe today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finished out the day with this day/date:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Omega Speedmaster MK II.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*1971 Timex Marlin w/M25 Mechanical Movement and 42 Hour Power Reserve
*_


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

372 on Nato camo tonight.






​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## kwells (May 6, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Promaster Euro









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going now with Speedmaster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Old Porsche Design 7050S on bund strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Ginault Ocean-Rover ?









Sent from the north!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I'm wearing the champagne dial Antilles Tropic diver. Always been a sucker for dual-crown divers. 
The BOR bracelet is awesome too. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dive watch for the rainy day...Because this probably is the only way it will ever see a few drops of water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good ol' OM2 on dia de muertos nato, explosion of colors









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PrimorisOrdo said:


> Dive watch for the rainy day...Because this probably is the only way it will ever see a few drops of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

5130 platinum with a hoody? 5130 platinum with a hoody.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Began the day with the Seiko and swapped to the Steiny. 









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This again.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My ultra inexpensive mechanical 24 hour/day/date:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sticking with the Skindiver today, on black leather RAF strap.

























cheers
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue dialed Archimede pilot.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A change for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hump day cheers!









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changing it up and taking the Azimuth Spaceship for a ride today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched to the Omega Planet Ocean GMT. I know the matte ceramic bezel has a big fan base but I'm still a sucker for the polished ceramic.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Aqua Terra reflecting the window light









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm wearing my new Borealis Cascais this evening and left work early for Jade's birthday dinner with the fam

Have a good evening. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I'm wearing my new Borealis Cascais this evening and left work early for Jade's birthday dinner with the fam
> 
> Have a good evening. B
> 
> ...


Oh man! That is one sweet looking watch! Have fun at the dinner!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


wow so cool, love the hands and lugs, even the textured dial is really nice.
very nice piece,
G


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Seiko SLD005.


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue YM


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love when there is a package waiting for me when I get home......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

My sub $100 Berrtucci held up better than my $200+ Harley Davidson riding boots (cheap piece of crap).


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening watch for the last day of May, Tissot Carson P80


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_Just nice to have the SKX back in the water...




































Have a nice evening everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hun23 said:


> Blue YM


Just beautiful. Salivating as I write this.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Itubij said:


> My sub $100 Berrtucci held up better than my $200+ Harley Davidson riding boots (cheap piece of crap).


Since when did Harley Davidson start making shoes? You probably paid for the brand name more than everything. Sorry to see that, that sucks. Cool watch though.


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the 312 on bright blue alligator tonight.






​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



krampus said:


> View attachment 11992714


Bet there's fish in there, I'd fish that water.;-)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha for Today*_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage GMT again today. Love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Just beautiful. Salivating as I write this.


Thanks bud, not much love for YMs!


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The missing piece of the patek puzzle (I help build and invest in early stage companies so it's jeans and a t-shirt all day for me so doubt I'll add anything too dressy: platinum worldtimer. I honestly was concerned it would be too dressy, but felt right in place with a shirt and flip flops on! Here's the fam!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sure Happy It's Thursday!









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Vintage GMT again today. Love this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure class Jon, I love that watch and it's not even mine ha,ha,ha
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today another hot day in London, but I have to finish this job so won't see much of it, but to help me issss
Tissot Seastar 1000












can't wait for the weekend.
cheers
G


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ble -Blue in greek









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one is getting lots of wrist time:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Pure class Jon, I love that watch and it's not even mine ha,ha,ha
> cheers
> G


Lol! Thanks, G! I have that feeling too often as well on this forum! Horrible on the wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

new SEIKO SRPB01/K1


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Do re Mido Ocean Star V for today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looking forward to my oldest son's graduation today!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Date-Day


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Put the baby on a Super Engineer 2, much improved on OEM bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11995450
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty! What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

36mm is not too small for 
7.25 inch wrist.... try it you might like it...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am wearing the  Oris65 42 on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. I think the combo works well and this watch is not only beautiful but has proven to be very versatile. 
Thanks. Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko for the night









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KP97 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

One of my favourite


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Fondale 9660 GF today.






​


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New-to-me Blumo on a brand new BluShark Alpha Shark Bond Nato...


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sumo on mesh. Always come back to this.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay back on the bracelet









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Put the baby on a Super Engineer 2, much improved on OEM bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think you nailed it Andrew, that combo is perfect.
cheers
G


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My first post on WUS after many months of lurking. Khaki Pilot Pioneer feels like a dull choice for my first WRUW post, but it's been a pretty good daily office watch. Anyway, I've learned an enormous amount from the WUS forums, and created a very long wish list b/c of WRUW, and I'm really glad I found this place.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> i think you nailed it Andrew, that combo is perfect.
> cheers
> G


Cheers Gino, it reminds me of a tank and looks indestructible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am wearing the  Oris65 42 on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. I think the combo works well and this watch is not only beautiful but has proven to be very versatile.
> Thanks. Brice
> 
> 
> ...


the watch is AWSOME the strap is AWSOME and together is a perfect combo.
There are people that wear watches and then there's people that know how to wear a watch,
Brice my friend, you KNOW how to wear a watch.
Cheers
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Vioviv said:


> View attachment 11999290
> 
> 
> My first post on WUS after many months of lurking. Khaki Pilot Pioneer feels like a dull choice for my first WRUW post, but it's been a pretty good daily office watch. Anyway, I've learned an enormous amount from the WUS forums, and created a very long wish list b/c of WRUW, and I'm really glad I found this place.


The sickness will be upon you shortly, be prepared and sort somewhere in the house to store all your empty watch boxes .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> the watch is AWSOME the strap is AWSOME and together is a perfect combo.
> There are people that wear watches and then there's people that know how to wear a watch,
> Brice my friend, you KNOW how to wear a watch.
> Cheers
> G


Wow. I'm blushing. You're too kind. thanks. 
Oris really nailed the 65 series. 
I am tempted by the green too, if I had the $ I'd grab one too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Andrew T, thanks for the warning, but too late. I've already got five Amphibias in a drawer at the office.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Don't often see you now a days Hoppes-no9,
> but everytime I see you it's always a pleasure, stunning collection.
> G


Thank you sir!!


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore the Sarb065 time earlier... then switched to the Oris 65


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sportin' my new Seamaster Chrono today.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

About to swim so switched watches and back on NATO baby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Winter, day two, sunny and crisp down under.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Nighthawk for a happy Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Cascais proto on Toxicnato tonight. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## Lark (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mk. XV


----------



## Ekim Neems (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Incoming!!! Just picked up this afternoon.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

There probably isn't much love for Invicta here, but it was one if my first purchases back when I was not willing to spend much on a watch due to my own lack of knowledge while I was just starting out. It hasn't had a hiccup and I can honestly say I like it for what it is.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ConSeanery said:


> There probably isn't much love for Invicta here, but it was one if my first purchases back when I was not willing to spend much on a watch due to my own lack of knowledge while I was just starting out. It hasn't had a hiccup and I can honestly say I like it for what it is.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hey man it's all good. My Invicta Pro Diver was my first auto too. She has served me well.









I wear it frequently, but it's actually in for service right now (reason for the old photo).


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



John Brunt said:


> Hey man it's all good. My Invicta Pro Diver was my first auto too. She has served me well.
> 
> View attachment 12002522
> 
> ...


That's a nice color combo right there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's that time again... Really enjoying this on Everest strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finish with Style


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

some blue today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX w/17 Jewel Automatic Day/Date Hacking Movement *_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










... with original rubber, Stainless Steel Bracelet or green ZULUDIVER 328 rubber NATO? ?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGI FRIDAY, today Oris TT1 on ostrich leather.



















Have a great day chaps
G


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SRP349J1


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Seiko panda got it today!!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kentex Marineman (NH35A)


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Street (park) workout









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The BFK today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Baby green


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received the Guinand Vintage Strap. I think this is a great combination for the FO. ?









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko diver JDM 7548-7000


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Really loving this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SBDX014 Tuna


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIFF!! Hager Commando


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

And then this happened while I was walking down the hall way. Ole faithful/reliable.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helson Buccaneer.
Have a great day.










Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF!!! MM again......


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

65er



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF 
I am wearing the Astor & Banks for #PilotFriday. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just got it today. Gosh hope its real.


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Seiko panda!!


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

And this 1950s omega great deal I got today!!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I was out of town for a few days and didn't post. I've had this watch on consignment trying to sell it and it arrived back to me yesterday so I thought I'd wear it. This is a Ulysse Nardin Chronometer. It's a limited edition of 99 pieces.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoreno (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chillin' by the pool getting ready for post-graduation festivities.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Tjdt92 said:


> Seiko panda!!


I really miss mine. I took it in for "service" and got it back non-functioning. Then sent it to Spencer Klein and he pronounced it DOA.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>


Envy!
If/when I ever get this watch, I think I may never take it off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club II for the day.

Have a happy Friday and a great weekend.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrived, my year of birth 1985' 6309-7040


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Look who is accompanying me to Cyprus along with the expedition and nighthawk 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko lum... what else would you trust on a camping adventure 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My old Balise. Cooling on a warm day.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orion









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spending the weekend in the mountains.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

back from a spring cleaning. when I bought it new I noticed a fizz under the crystal but I'd only see it from certain angles. a few weeks back I noticed more and thought they'd never been there. cleaned out under warranty, new gasket, and pressure test. looks great!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to the Oris 65 on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Weekend camping trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *_


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

T.G.I.F. Cheers!









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## Antjay (Jun 3, 2017)

Batman Turtle (love/hate that name) on blue black NATO .


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bright colors for cloudy day! Le Royal Vintage Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



dart1214 said:


> Happy Friday!


Stunning piece, red bezel is the best combination IMHO.


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

First time off of the bracelet for the Black Bay.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying the sun:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cross wind le special









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Akrone-02 for the day.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Athaya AV001 from Athaya Vintage watches... In custom strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bambino type of weekend.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning and a great Saturday to all. Sunny and high of 90F here so hope To get to the pool later  im wearing the blue dial Zodiac SuperSeawolf53 skin on a blue Perlon. Gonna head to the Alpina AD now to try on the new Startimer with Ti color case.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yard work today with an old friend.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

How much orange is too much?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Uhrmensch said:


> Hulk today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12015458


Canuck Fan?


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grudge766 (May 31, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Ninja Tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Chris ward cosc on nato w chicken trying to eat my toes and lunch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picked this Vostok up at a jumble sale this morning...... Paid all of £7













Been keeping an eye on it all day... Keeping good time .......+20 seconds for 7 hours.
plexi glass scratched but I think I can polish them out.
cheers
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Got this 1 out of a friends car ashtray last year or so for $25.00 USD..





[URL="http://s878.photobucket.com/user/mctheny88/media/20170603_062931.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perfection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Smith & Bradley Ambush in the field for two nights, testing survival equipment in our helos. Had some time play around.


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Found at Goodwill. How can people part with this stuff? Oh, the watch is new yesterday!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally home after a long day of furniture shopping


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblaise (May 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful sunset









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this watch and have switched it to the blue Toxicnato tonight for grilling and chilling. Love this combo too. Have a few canvas lined up for it too so I'll be playing Barbie 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great find Gino.
Make sure you capture lots of before and after photos.
Hey maybe even a How-to video. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Picked this Vostok up at a jumble sale this morning...... Paid all of £7
> View attachment 12016930
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ii


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GWG1000-1A9JF*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brand spankin' Battenkill. Nice take they did.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy sweet Sunday folks.









Cheers,

Rick


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









New NATO from blushark

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New (to me)







Belgian(!) microbrand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








My lab photo-bombed me! LOL


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Really love this one Brian! Enjoy your Sunday my friend.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko SKX399 On Orange Canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks Simon. Trying to enjoy today before more rain arrives.
2 days of sunshine in a row was too much to ask for. 



DMCBanshee said:


> Really love this one Brian! Enjoy your Sunday my friend.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










After all the rain, we are off to the garden together for a little work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mark XV


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Thanks Simon. Trying to enjoy today before more rain arrives.
> 2 days of sunshine in a row was too much to ask for.


Hahaa you re right... Sun is hard to see this spring. Love your Combat too great colors combo

Tapawatch


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










After 30 years of being a watch nerd, this is my first ever NATO watch strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a wonderful Sunday and stay safe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watch rotation week continues. One a day until they all get worn. Some IWC Top Gun today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


> Canuck Fan?


Well spotted! b-) And big Vancouver fan generally - love pretty much everything about the place except the real estate prices... o|

PAM5 today
















Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy sunday with my SKX009. ?









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I came in from this being in the sun and when I saw the lume I had to add to the post!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Very sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! It's become a favorite quickly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out for a little practice.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> Thanks! It's become a favorite quickly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the touch of blue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cleaning out the Jeep today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bumming around after a busy morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Seiko cocktail time ?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In Black and white:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Zodiac again but on a DrunkArtStraps canvas for Zoé's recital. 
A great Sunday to al
Cheers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SDc


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Terrascope for Sunday


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brice that combo nails it.



Jeep99dad said:


> The Zodiac again but on a DrunkArtStraps canvas for Zoé's recital.
> A great Sunday to al
> Cheers
> B
> ...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris back on metal bracelet...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

it's the 4th so what else but the 
Famous 4





Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxcy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> I love the touch of blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I hesitated for a long time on getting the first Panerai, but the blue accents on this one really sold me, along with the blue lume.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MarcWinNJ said:


> Out for a little practice.


I did the same thing today! Love the IWC as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late post today, family matters ect.ect.ect. helping me along Bronze Skindiver on a custom Steveo strap.



















Another terrorist attack on London, WTF is happening to this world. So so sad.
be well chaps 
G


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pepsi gmt









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Very nice combo of watch and strap. Black and orange, the new normal.


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sna411 on Hadley Roma strap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bulova Surveyor for work.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Magrette Regattare 11


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pool was closed today due to a busted pipe, so spent another 6 hours doing yard work.......yeah


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










5two4 on stock articulated rubber today, have a great week ahead folks!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to my good old DJ


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GLS8900-1*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks. Can't get any better than orange. 



Relo60 said:


> Very nice combo of watch and strap. Black and orange, the new normal.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another day in paradise. A public holiday Monday in Perth for the first week of winter, sunny blue skies and 24/25 degrees celsius. I don't know how I put up with it :-d









Celebrating winter with my JS Watch Frisland from Iceland. Always a challenge to photograph those heat blued hands:


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*ESQ SWISS Criterion by Movado

*_


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spending some quality Sunday time with the IWC









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Earlier, at the nursery.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling Superocean Heritage 46


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's choice, the elusive white dial Seiko Atlas.













G


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ebel day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Padi on a very wet day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My old SMP300 in summer dress. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning and a great Monday to all. 
I am starting the work week with the Oris65 42 on the bracelet. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Luminox XCOR 5260 Automatic Chronograph from Massdrop









Sent from my Redmi Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Radio Room until after I'm back from the gym.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Breitling ASW


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TUDOR FASTRIDER.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronGo (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

We're switching it up today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

007 Doxa Shark Mod


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega SMP


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay Blue


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter for today.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Style


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just picked up the Stowa in a trade. Thoughts?










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Maxi


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Marine Star from the roof of my building









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblaise (May 20, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Loving this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Skeletonized Maserati Potenza!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest pickup...finally added a Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice one. What car? AMG?

Ball today. Love it.


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trieste on a Toxicnato for the evening 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My new NATO showed up today. Jacko straps NATO made from Marine National operatives parachutes.

Very elastic and super comfortable. I think I need to pick up a Bremont for this to go on ?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Headed to the Moonrise Hotel rooftop bar/space for Motown Monday with my wife. Couldn't think of a more appropriate watch to wear


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pepsi to start the work week


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the Horween Derby back on the C60...love this combo!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

holy lume









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Wearing my MB III one more time before listing it for sale!

Then swtiched to this new little toy...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Maratac SR-3


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all, today's companion is the Borealis Estoril on sailcloth.












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunshine island









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SRPB01/K1 ☕


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to go to work.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A splash of orange on a lovely summer day here in the U.K.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little CJR Airspeed today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Champagne dial Antilles to start the day... such a gorgeous dial and awesome BOR bracelet.  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I really like these 200m Incursores.

They are a casual dress watch with WR and drilled lugs. And definitely the flattest 200m watch I've ever owned.

Unusual.


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one for the day, Ventus Mori M-4

Enjoy your day.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tuesday with Borealis scorpionfish!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

2503.33 on blue bison leather. A bit in line with my firm's branding colors.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay Blue, green lume ?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beach time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seawolf stratus silver


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to sleep 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's Cocktail Time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

on again day 2









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Explorer


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1966 Dreffa aviation chronograph with valjoux 92


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


what model is that?


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kitchen top diving:


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sticking with the estoril this evening, but strap change to a very very comfy 1 piece leather Zulu













G


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

















Sporting my new to me PRS-12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon my peeps,



Tradition Stellaris













Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Niranjan Vintage Flieger on Smith & Bradley NATO.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen AW1365-19P



bigdhornfan said:


> what model is that?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Audemars Piguet Safari this Tuesday


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*





































This beauty hasn't left my wrist in the week since I got it. Took my macro lens out and got some shots today with some window light. The black dial can show it gently brushed texture or look almost glossy depending on how the light hits it.

This is my first Master Chronometer. The accuracy of METAS is to be believed. Hasn't gotten 1 second off since I received it - still dead on.

Happy #SpeedyTuesday everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris 65 today...back on riveted bracelet. The bracelet look of this watch grew on me today.

















*Recycled pic to add a _good_ shot to today's post...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Afternoon my peeps,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous gonna read up on it

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



masterClock said:


>


Wow...I love how real that moon looks. With so many moonphases that just look like a circle of tin foil, kinda cool to see a really detailed, perfect moon! Doesn't come off as some cheap printed pic either. They pulled it off just right, imho.

Congrats on the watch!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



41Mets said:


> gorgeous gonna read up on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thank you 
Made by Heuer for Sears Roebuck co. 
Case has ref#'s between the lugs.










Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Vanuatu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lately in from one of our cooool members. Light and airy on an NS Co. RAF.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I put the Trieste back on its bracelet for a work dinner at Fahrenheit rooftop restaurant uptown.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Red Monday


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph, ETA2892 with DD module


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's wear, vintage Vostok, manual wind 1414A movement, working perfect, has super dome plexi which is in exellent condition, dial is grazed but pretty cool, by directional bezel, I belive this piece is from late 80s early 90s but not sure.

























Have a good Wednesday all.
G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your hump day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy midweek all!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enduring a painful conference call but this makes me smile










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deskdiving, again ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 On Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing the Mercer pilot watch on a Toxicroo nato today. I jumped on their Lexington Chrono preorder yesterday so thought I'd wear their pilot to celebrate  
Have a a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vandit said:


>


nicely doe


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Atlas week 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sea-Dweller gettin' some action today


Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Driving in to "downtown Orange County"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my odd ones...









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working from home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Classic Clifton


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seadweller got the nod this morning


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Listening to some punk rock...Misfits.. It seems Fitz is a Fan.. he came and jumped up on my desk and has been facing the speaker since I put this album on..lol... also I believe the mystery of :: where did all this cat hair in my keyboard come from has been solved..


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Currently sporting the GMT BLNR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tonight I switched to the blue Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
R



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



atarione said:


> Listening to some punk rock...Misfits.. It seems Fitz is a Fan.. he came and jumped up on my desk and has been facing the speaker since I put this album on..lol... also I believe the mystery of :: where did all this cat hair in my keyboard come from has been solved..
> 
> View attachment 12059746
> 
> ...


Fitz is a boss! He has good taste in music too


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heading out to celebrate one of my guys getting promoted. Take my Edox North Pole for company 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This one may go on selling blocks soon. For now it's on my wrist for an afternoon meeting at work.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My 1 week old Omega Speedmaster Moonphase Co-Axial Master Chronometer. Hard to explain how great this timepiece is.

It's just so right for this Omega Speedy fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo on a new Navy BluShark nato...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic on a Hydro 91 Strap *_


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sinn for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart gmt









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out and About today with my Bronze Cobre de Calibre 3



















Twin crown, internal bezel, 200mts, the thing that really attracted me to this watch was the hands.
cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

FrankenMonster all black ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Welded lug fantasy build

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Iwc on leather strap!!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Something simple for today.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Timex Thursday with the Expedition









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of the 5600s on a Jays & Kays blacked out NATO. Very stealthy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The weekend is in sight!


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Less than 1.5 hours to casual Friday and at work tomorrow I'll be wearing my largest diameter watch (44mm):


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Working in a building today with a very cool restored dome. Not a great picture but I like the way that the Blumo picks up the reflection of the sun through the stained glass of the dome.

New orange Alpha Shark Nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

16600 SD on green NATO.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A7 for Thursday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



catlike said:


> Less than 1.5 hours to casual Friday and at work tomorrow I'll be wearing I'll be wearing my largest diameter watch (44mm):
> 
> View attachment 12065082
> 
> View attachment 12065090


That's a wonderful dial color. I've been thinking about the Sinn 556 mocha, which is a very similar color, but had forgotten about this model from Muhle. Another option to consider.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Terrible quick wrist pic


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SmP


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I want to wear this, but I'm having Seiko fat spring bar problems - a pain trying to change the straps.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Valkyr today:


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This was delivered to my office today.... so a mid day switch was in order


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








in between morning strap change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This Poljot Submariner is back on my wrist after a year away...


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Ke0bfy said:


> This was delivered to my office today.... so a mid day switch was in order
> 
> View attachment 12067970
> View attachment 12067978
> ...


Nice. Wow I really want a Hamilton

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just thinking about this Seiko 5
How perfect it looks
Just need a fatter strap. As it's 18mm
I'm thinking that it will make the watch look more 'substantial'

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


very very classy.
G


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Omega great white for me today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch to my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas as I dream of traveling to exotic places✈ after a rough day at work. 

Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/...psuh5trf01_edit_1496970074734_zps4q5bzgi5.jpg

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale 1545 Maxi


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Too much blue today


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Morning traffic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went retro today. Seiko 7546. Ignore the day / date. I don't always set the day / date.

My good deed of the day: I donated a nice Swatch Irony Stainless Steel watch to a cashier at the local neighborhood store. Been working on getting younger people to wear watches.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An old Ti Orca on a just-found new-in-the-factory-package Ti bracelet.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1966 dreffa aviation chronograph


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying My espresso and Benarus today, Shopping trip with customer for materials choice.... What that means, this one, that one, this one which is better,,,,, all day... My poor head.



















Guys have a really good day & keep smiling it's Friday.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BP Bathy chrono








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsb1964 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNK805 on a brown Hadley Roma. TGIF!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JC_2012 said:


> Went retro today. Seiko 7546. Ignore the day / date. I don't always set the day / date.
> 
> My good deed of the day: I donated a nice Swatch Irony Stainless Steel watch to a cashier at the local neighborhood store. Been working on getting younger people to wear watches.
> 
> View attachment 12073050


Outstanding! Nicely done, a watch to a young person now may be their story years later on how they got into watches.

Gary


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend!! Love this Tissot - matches my uniform too!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi guys 
TGIF ☀ beautiful sunny Friday here in the Queen City. 
Im wearing the Astor & Banks for PilotFriday. 
I just love that dial and how it changes with the light. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From the land of Aphrodite









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've always preferred the last generation. But I had forgotten what a substantial and and solid this watch is, without feeling comically weighty. It straddles that line better than the older ones. There's no reason a thick, brown, leather strap should work here, either. But I like it.


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Enjoying My espresso and Benarus today, Shopping trip with customer for materials choice.... What that means, this one, that one, this one which is better,,,,, all day... My poor head.
> View attachment 12073906
> 
> Guys have a really good day & keep smiling it's Friday.
> G


Gorgeous! Love the bronze/green look, especially with a little patina. May I ask what strap you have it on?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moon Watch in the Sun.

It's new-to-me, and I'm not sure I'm loving the stock strap. I have a Clockwork Synergy rally strap coming tomorrow that I hope will be better.

Happy Friday!


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








sunrise over moonwatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

haven't worn this in a week









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New addition to the PAM family. PAM 609.
Problem: I have no 26mm straps in my collection









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Had to post celebrating the first full moon with my new Speedy Moonphase!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In Vegas. Waiting for my flight home.









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jfwund said:


> Gorgeous! Love the bronze/green look, especially with a little patina. May I ask what strap you have it on?


hi Jfwund, 
Gekota.com 24/22mm thick Italian leather, Real quality leather, bargain around $ 17.00. 
4mm thick from one piece leather. Really supple and comfy too.
cheers
G


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I haven't worn this one in a long time. I love the size.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A very cool Pulsar solar diver received today, from one of our fine members.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Speedy for the countdown to tonight's NBA Finals Game. I picked a historic watch for good karma in a potentially historic game. Go DUBS!


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my Seiko Arctura Chrono 7L22 Kinetics for today. Don't know why, but I just like the movements on these. Rotor movement of an auto with capacitor for months of power reserve.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



J.D.B. said:


> An old Ti Orca on a just-found new-in-the-factory-package Ti bracelet.


Dude, my old orca is dying for a Ti bracelet. 
Where did you find one?
Decent price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










1975 in "long time forgotten in a drawer" condition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put a rustic ole strap on this beaut. It is my first foray into Panda territory.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Same! Loving mine. Between graduation (the occasion by which I got it) a beach trip and rewiring a house this week with my dad I haven't had time for WUS but here's mine today picking cherries.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chrono today


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*1964 Vintage TUDOR Air-Tiger















*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Stil blue but deeper


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

YM 116622


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



VicLeChic said:


> YM 116622


My favourite Rolex, especially on the brown leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tissot Automatic for today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Beautiful! Want to tell us about it? Have no idea what it is

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea what it is, but certainly an excellent looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Chill at St Maxime, France :cheers:


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Beautiful! Want to tell us about it? Have no idea what it is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's a MB&F LM 101.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquatimer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> It's a MB&F LM 101.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. Absolutely amazing what those guys could come up with, just looked at a few on Hodinkee. New grail? Probably won't ever happen but it's fun to dream. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sistem 51 today. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TeePro (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon Navigator


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Tissot Automatic for today:
> 
> View attachment 12087498
> 
> ...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> My favourite Rolex, especially on the brown leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip, I'm always on the hunt for new straps. Brown leather might work!


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GS today
Cheers


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sensational, many congrats Rahwana! When I'm in the west end I often do a detour via bond street just to peek at mb&f (and greubel forsey) in the Marcus window - they never fail to make me smile. Enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U2T today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started with the Cascais on Toxicnato this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My partner for a little gardening today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 and yard work. Rather, 009 and contemplating yard work. Probably a bad idea to put the chaise on the porch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late post today, talk about busy day, relaxing in the garden now with my TC2
























have a great Saturday chaps.
G


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Serviced and kicking.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to the Zodiac  SuperSeawolf53 on a NTH Tropic strap from my Antilles.

Have a great afternoon. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On the way home from the lake with the best bargain watch ever.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki King Auto today. It's hard to photograph the domed crystal without glare.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Too cute Gino.
Oh yeah nice watch as well. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Late post today, talk about busy day, relaxing in the garden now with my TC2
> View attachment 12090610
> View attachment 12090634
> View attachment 12090658
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Too cute Gino.
> Oh yeah nice watch as well.


Thanks Brian,
much appriciated, 
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

You're very welcome my friend.
Wow late night.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Brian,
> much appriciated,
> G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another from one of our members, GW3000, off the plastic and onto a bracelet.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just picked this beauty up from my AD earlier  love it. Been wanting this one since they were announced and pics came out. So I decided to forget other distractions... for now  and go for what caught my eye first. Love it. 
Cheers. B


















Stopped by my friend's Rich afterwards to show him and have a glass of vino 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

^ very nice addition. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










New strap for my favourite watch. De griff leather nato in honey brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

blued hands









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Out for a rip in the 930

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Datejust Thunderbird 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first Oris!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



thedose said:


> My first Oris!


Wow that is a wonderful looking piece.

Enjoy


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L








​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this beauty up from my AD earlier  love it. Been wanting this one since they were announced and pics came out. So I decided to forget other distractions... for now  and go for what caught my eye first. Love it.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Brice, 
pure class, amazing piece..
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this beauty up from my AD earlier  love it. Been wanting this one since they were announced and pics came out. So I decided to forget other distractions... for now  and go for what caught my eye first. Love it.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bausele Oceanmoon with a new band.


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Aligator strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this beauty up from my AD earlier  love it. Been wanting this one since they were announced and pics came out. So I decided to forget other distractions... for now  and go for what caught my eye first. Love it.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, hope you love it more and more everyday.

Now, what was the wine? We wine enthusiasts want to know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went on a little hike yesterday with my mom and Piper, our Aussie shepherd mix. It's only about twenty minutes from our house, so I've been there plenty - found out yesterday I did it for the first time when I was 4 with my family and the academy I just graduated from. I like to climb that tree every time we reach that spot, which is about halfway to the actual summit (we didn't make it all the way yesterday and it's a lot taller than it looks, my mom took the pic from a higher vantage point standing up). I can't get enough of my new Glycine!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Motogp









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finishing up at breakfast with my mother.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> Finishing up at breakfast with my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a good son.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

...


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Doing some yard work, official yard work watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Family reunion wearing RW Sinatra.

Have a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Congrats, hope you love it more and more everyday.
> 
> Now, what was the wine? We wine enthusiasts want to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





Andrew T said:


> Outstanding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats Brice,
> pure class, amazing piece..
> G


Thank you so much. I'm truly excited about this one after a year 1/2 of lusting after it 
So I admit I've got no idea what the wine was. I stopped by my buddy's Rich for a celebratory drink and show him the watch, I had a glass of the wine he had open  was a little too excited to pay attention 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So it's no surprise what I'm wearing today I suppose  The IWC  MKXVIII is back on
Cheers. B










It's bright blue 









Then it's not 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work day today ☹









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Don't KNOW the wine.... double secret probation for you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








:cheers:

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gert17 said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Interesting strap choice, I like it

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mxdla said:


> Interesting strap choice, I like it


Thanx! 
I wasn't to sure at first myself but I like it too, for the summer holidays


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

YM


----------



## TheBoyScout22 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my new SKX007 on a grey nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Absolutely stunning Brice. Huge congrats.



Jeep99dad said:


> So it's no surprise what I'm wearing today I suppose  The IWC  MKXVIII is back on
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my Breitling Superocean on Toshi Horween leather. Getting ready for the Canadian GP...F1 

























Have a great Sunday all.
cheers
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yard work done, errands run, afternoon meetings cancelled; whole lot of nothing on the docket for the rest of the day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PRS-18Q on Doc Vail's Tropic strap.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Posted old girl the other day. Here is old boy this time. Been a good pup.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec today...baby shower and hike.

...not at the same time.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

high school graduation 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Coral bay, cyprus









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Still building my collection with vintage Timex! This one I acquired a while back and it gets a lot of wrist time. I will however be switching out for the evening to a vintage Casio 320

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

After church flex


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I geeked out today with my LED Binary Watch. Actually forgot I had it. I purchased this because of the circuit board dial and the stainless steel case years ago. I'm actually fast at doing the binary math / time, but took some days to get used to. Has limited appeal, but feels good to know I'm one of the few wearing one.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zodiac









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pool day with the MM.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Pool day with the MM.


What a great pool watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> What a great pool watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! For me I'm finding it's a great watch for any occasion.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A reborn 8000


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday Funday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched it up


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 12100050
> 
> 
> Still building my collection with vintage Timex! This one I acquired a while back and it gets a lot of wrist time. I will however be switching out for the evening to a vintage Casio 320
> ...












Oops! Went with Pro Diver Mickey instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Pushing back from the gate at LAX. Going to be a long flight to D.C. Good thing I have this beauty to keep me company. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lum-Tec out at Thunderbird Falls.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From the top of a fire tower in the Green Mountains:


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today this beauty









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

simple WOW beauty!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*'64 Vintage Rolex/ Tudor AIR-TIGER






















*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*














The Monday start.
G


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sunday evening on the boat, with the Glycine Combat Sub.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Moon Monday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Monday?









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> 6309-7040 Camo Mod


One of the best Seiko mods I've ever seen

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mxdla said:


> One of the best Seiko mods I've ever seen
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, I really loves this one too 

Have a great week
Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Work travel time yeah........not










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko 7548-7000


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just can't seem to not wear this one anymore.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Continuing the honeymoon with the
 IWC MKXVIII today. 
Happy Monday. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well I posted in here yesterday, but it disappeared, must be seeing ghosts. Anyways, here's the watch of Monday Funday!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









It's gonna be a hot one today yet beautiful!! '90s EBTEK pseudo GMTNOTGMT thingy. I still love it, these were made over Fossil watches done back then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Put on a black belt and black shoes this morning and this watch just jumped out of my watch box.

Easily my second least expensive watch by a mile, but I'm always so impressed when I wear it. I really should wear it more. A very well finished timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nice combo G. Very sharp.



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12104594
> View attachment 12104610
> 
> The Monday start.
> G


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ajn3323 said:


> Enduring a painful conference call but this makes me smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! What year model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DrDavid90 said:


> Gorgeous! What year model is it?


Thanks. It's a 1680 Red Sub Mark V dial c. 1972, I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I know it sounds weird to say this but I really like this watch more than I anticipated when I bought it. I got a great deal on it and was planning on flipping it but I don't think that is going to happen.

Old Navitimer w/ 41.5mm case









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This morning:


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sandford Mondays.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Ginault OR


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Just got this in. Runs fine so far.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Afternoon watch switch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Steinhart Ocean gmt.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko flowermaster pro...JK its just a turtle under water










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag Heuer 1000


----------



## jawshoe (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 12107994
> 
> Afternoon watch switch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like a perfect Black Bay/Seadweller mashup.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blumo


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rider M002


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



jawshoe said:


> View attachment 12109162


Cool watch, cooler avatar


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> It's like a perfect Black Bay/Seadweller mashup.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


It really is a fantastic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A few weeks ago I posted my Air Blue U.S. Navy Blue Angels tribute watch, that I bought to honor my late father-in-law who was a career Navy man. Now I've acquired the Air Blue Thunderbirds tribute watch, to honor my late brother who served in the U.S. Air Force during the Vietnam era. He wasn't a pilot, neither did he work on planes, but he did have to guard a lot of downed planes in the jungles of Southeast Asia.

Needless to say, these watches will be a permanent part of my collection!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Transocean Chronograph on the wrist today...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing the 5two4 to start this week.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Mako with Double Domed AR Sapphire crystal upgrade. Had to point the watch to the sky to avoid reflection / glare.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball FR on BandR Bands strap.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival! Martenero Edgemere.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay Red on PhenomeNATO black NATO strap. A great combination for a relaxed evening.

Oh yeah, Go Cavs!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> Transocean Chronograph on the wrist today...


Stunning!!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received my Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chronograph CA4330-57H today from a Macy's sale. It's even cheaper today, with a 20% off coupon ($103.99). I immediately put it on a rally strap that I already had because the bracelet that comes with it is by far the worst Citizen bracelet I have. However, the watch itself is definitely worth the $116 plus tax that I paid.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I usually switch watch after work every day but not today I stuck to the IWC MKXVIII for drive in the Jeep top down 80F then grilled out and enjoyed a beer 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Warrrrriiiioooorrrrss!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Momentum Torpedo.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A change of strap has turned my go to formal event watch into a cool casual summer watch.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Full lume..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not put this on for a while, taking it for a spin today.













cheers. G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Too much paperwork today. Going for lunch b-)b-)b-).


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MuckyMark said:


>


I was strugling with picking this beauty ot the other black Pelagos.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today this.









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I usually switch watch after work every day but not today I stuck to the IWC MKXVIII for drive in the Jeep top down 80F then grilled out and enjoyed a beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still loving your pics and the (fact) you starch your shirt cuffs. A lost art.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New yesterday is my Parnis GMT Pepsi. Wore it nearly all day yesterday (even the gym) and it will be on all day today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon switch









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Martenero Edgemere today..switched to. Worn & Wound strap in place of the stock red leather strap.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I only wish this Vostok looked like the picture. Without having to get the glasses out

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster day


----------



## Winidufo (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> The Champagne dial Antilles to start the day... such a gorgeous dial and awesome BOR bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dial colour is awesome. You just gave me a great finish idea for a luxury Les Paul


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not sure why I keep this one as it doesn't get worn much, but just can't make myself sell it.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor tuesday! Have a good one









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received this grail from cheshirecatiii. I can not begin to tell you how much I love this watch! This Pogue 6139-6005 is in incredible shape for a watch made in April 1972, and it is in perfect working condition. As many of you know the Seiko 6139 was the first automatic chronograph to achieve serial production and this particular dial and bracelet variation was worn by Colonel Pogue during the NASA Mission, and was the first automatic chronograph in space. This one will be worn once in a blue moon, stored in a safe, and given to my son when he is old enough to appreciate the significance of such a great timepiece.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shanghai here I come









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's been a long time since I wore the Xeric.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Winidufo said:


> The dial colour is awesome. You just gave me a great finish idea for a luxury Les Paul


Glad I could help. 
I'd love a pic (PM?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today I am back To the beautiful blue dial of the IWC mkxviii for a rough day at the office. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Watching a very entertaining webinar...zzzzz


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DE-40. Tough to capture the way the dial paint "travels" from black to deep maroon depending on light and viewing angle.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Padi turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GD100WW*


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 62smarty (May 3, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 2234.50









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 today


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rolex Thunderbird 16263.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Rainy speedy Tuesday in Hawaii

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SSA285


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TexasTee said:


>


stunning, I wore mine yesterday.






i think I will put mine back on bracelet.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening swap, to The TC2






after a hard hot day, relaxing & watching the footie, Enland v France 
G


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



firemedic259 said:


> .


Really like this watch. Looks good on a nato.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Buccaneer afternoon.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



bchro said:


> Really like this watch. Looks good on a nato.
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Actually a green canvas. It's helms new canvas straps. Really like it. It does work good on a NATO too though.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










VC today, this week is shaping up to be a rough one


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the PVD Trieste by Nodus Watches. I may even prefer it to the SS one I have and I am not usually a PVD fan 
Cheers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Couple days worth of pics here


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TAG Heuer S/el Chronometer:


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started off this morning with the Oris 65 on bracelet until lunch when my Bulang & Sons shipment came in...

That's when I slapped some SmokeyJack on the 65 and voila...

















Very pleased with my whole order(except that I placed the order 3 days before their 15% off Father's Day sale started...Doh!)









From top to bottom: SmokeyJack on the Oris, Blue Ink on the Ball FR, and Piombo Grey on the Mido...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went fishing with some far away friends today. Weather was great and the Walleye were very cooperative. Had fresh fish with baked beans and bannock for supper. 







Here was the EDC for the outing...





​


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







Finally got my much awaited Alpinist!


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Early morning









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My old 7019-7050 at work. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale Satinato today, thought about flipping it, then I think back on the adventure I had with this watch and can't do it.
























[SUP][/SUP]






Quick recap on the story.
about 2 years back was working in one the famous hotels in the lakes in north Italy, every evening after work we would go swimming in the lake. Wearing the Squale on rubber, lost the watch in the lake due to a faulty springbar.
dived time and time again could not find it, the next day we left for London without the Squale. 
After 6 months returned for routine maintenance and decided to go for a dive in the cold, however looking at something shiny on the first dive in 4mts of water found the watch. Washed it dried it, looked and worked perfect. 
If anyone is in 2 minds about purchasing a Squale. I will always reccomend it as it's built to last. 
After 6 months in 4mts of water & still perfect.

apologies for the long post today.
G


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New cheap rubber strap for my seiko skx
Can't decide whether it's a good match though









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Picked up this one today. Cheaper than the nato that I will put it on when I get back home. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Halios Wednesday!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Flag Day!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Squale Satinato today, thought about flipping it, then I think back on the adventure I had with this watch and can't do it.
> View attachment 12124962
> View attachment 12124994
> View attachment 12125002
> ...


You should share that story with their corporate offices.

Also, wear a NATO and the watch would not have ended up in the lake! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Already a crazy day at work but hoping that the PAM 609 keeps my spirits high









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> View attachment 12122874


Love it 
If you ever sell the bracelet, let me know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well sorry... I know this is getting boring but I really fell for this  beauty and can't help but grab it in the AM  I swear I'll wear something else tomorrow  my other watches are getting neglected.

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Love it
> If you ever sell the bracelet, let me know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha you want to rock it on the blue dial no doubt! Not to rub it in or anything but it's one of the most comfortable stainless steel bracelets I've worn, especially with the spring clasp which expands when it needs to.

However, if the day comes when for some reason I want to rid myself of it, I'll drop you a PM!


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Red Label


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



vexXed said:


> Haha you want to rock it on the blue dial no doubt! Not to rub it in or anything but it's one of the most comfortable stainless steel bracelets I've worn, especially with the spring clasp which expands when it needs to.
> 
> However, if the day comes when for some reason I want to rid myself of it, I'll drop you a PM!


Ah thanks 
I agree it's super comfortable. I had it in two Zodiac before. Didn't come in this blue Super Seawolf I have tho ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hot day today. Changed the strap for this blue perlon









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317








​


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DW-5600E for night cycling workout









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Speedy TinTin for last few days.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stop! Hammy time.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter on Total Watch Repair leather with Trintec clasp.

I'm getting more comfortable mixing other companies straps and clasps on watches to achieve the look I want.

After all, if I already have the color and stitching band I want from another watch, why buy it again?


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with the L2.800.4.26.2


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Symphony since this morning.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guilloche









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spidolite Today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening switch









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Stop! Hammy time.


Can't Touch That!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking a break outside with my new Zenith that arrived yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



El-Duderino said:


> Taking a break outside with my new Zenith that arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a fine timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710 for hump day this week


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

DC66Si Blk









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GRUPPO GAMMA on Bosphorus camo canvas this afternoon.













​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on a Hirsch Pure 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










7548 + dragon shroud .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoreno (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Multifort on B&S Piombo Grey strap...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just received my new Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E from DutyFreeIsland yesterday in record time. It actually came as fast as though I'd bought it in the states, but it had to fly all the way from Hong Kong. I've been wanting this watch for a while, and decided to get its Havana brother, too, which arrived today. Wearing the black faced model today. I changed out the strap on the Havana because I didn't like the strap it came with. It is actually a Citizen strap from my titanium perpetual calendar watch, which I changed to a black perforated rally strap.








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W







​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chinese food in China









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Bronze Anonimo Polluce.


















The lovely weather in London & this going to make me smile all day.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Trying to bond with this again, had it for about 3 years and never really taken to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







l









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dw-002 with green camo









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko saying hello from the mountains of Cyprus









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Same as yesterday.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RT


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Pulsar mickey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Busy morning and forgot to post 
I am wearing the Oris65 42 today, which was begging for wrist time and giving the IWC a break  but sticking with 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've been slacking on posting! Here is my Panerai PAM 724 to get back in posting mode!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Vintage 7S26. First time out since being serviced.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Nevets750 said:


> I've been slacking on posting! Here is my Panerai PAM 724 to get back in posting mode!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back Steven, 
and what a beatiful combo.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



srmdalt said:


> View attachment 12138850


Not sure about the watch, but the baby so so cute mate, congrats.
G


----------



## vistar (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casio World Time. Cheapest watch I own. still makes regular rotation!


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying a good beer, a nice pipe and the fine North Sea by E.C Andersson.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Nice to see you back Steven,
> and what a beatiful combo.
> G


Thanks Gino. I'll try to stay on track!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the waters of Aphrodite









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just another day at work.


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

Tudor heritage chronograph


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gavox Avidiver on toxic today


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big Crown.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Frederique Constant Healey Vintage Rally Chrono I bought like 2 hours ago 









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blue Puck









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switcharoo to the Zodiac Super Seawolf53 but on a NTH Tropic rubber strap for the evening. 
It's blue theme week I guess 
Time to go home 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



IronHide said:


> Frederique Constant Healey Vintage Rally Chrono I bought like 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!! I love these. Love my healey. Feeling an afternoon switch now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched up to the Pepsi for softball!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The newly acquired Zenith...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball FR on B&S Blue Ink strap...


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Busy morning and forgot to post
> I am wearing the Oris65 42 today, which was begging for wrist time and giving the IWC a break  but sticking with
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Really liking the 42mm version. Did you have a chance to wear the 40 first??


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Colombia said:


> Really liking the 42mm version. Did you have a chance to wear the 40 first??


I did and it was way too small which was a bummer because i really wanted it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I did and it was way too small which was a bummer because i really wanted it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know they had the 42mm available. Glad I saw yours. Thanx


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Last time wearing this beauty... Shipping to new owner now









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova moon watch with green nato









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Start the day with the Dracula wearing a new Stingray strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Very nice!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hi everybody


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Its after three AM. GTFTB!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF, it's been a long tragic week here in London, hopefully a restful weekend ahead.
Today in a meeting, and to help me along my faithful Breitlig.
























have a good one chaps.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Start the day with the Dracula wearing a new Stingray strap.


What an amazing strap Brian, 
suits that watch perfectly. Looks like an Aaron job.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



marathon TSAR


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SeaWolf on DAS


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Heuer Monaco. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Getting to know with liter'o beer can










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks G. It certainly does suit the Dracula.



Watchcollector21 said:


> What an amazing strap Brian,
> suits that watch perfectly. Looks like an Aaron job.
> G


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning and TGIF 

The Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps Horween horsehide strap was my morning selection for #fliegerfriday 
It seems it's a "blue week" for me 

Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Day off and 5 hrs of jet washing in the garden. Hence the G.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday Ladies and Gents. Akrone-02


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver today on a ToxicNato.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just changed the strap for something a bit more suitable for summer - nice ventile cotton:


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Moon Watch


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Seiko


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Blumo on leather NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Bulova moon watch today !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Tudor Black Bay Bronze. My current favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freshly received, 1976 Diver


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Again today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Well sorry... I know this is getting boring but I really fell for this  beauty and can't help but grab it in the AM  I swear I'll wear something else tomorrow  my other watches are getting neglected.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Really nice piece. Congrats.
What is the lug-to-lug measurement?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I've come to really dislike the little extra tail on NATO straps that you have to tuck under, also not a big fan of the heavier hardware on Zulu's. I forget what thread I was reading, but someone recommended the RAF, essentially a NATO with a fabric keeper and shorter. Cue head slap - who knew! Anyway, could not wait to get one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Night, night









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The IWC 3717 on a vintage pilot strap. The strap is starting to show some nice patina.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_YYC (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing the perfect everyday watch today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

From the steps of the Lincoln Memorial...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> I've come to really dislike the little extra tail on NATO straps that you have to tuck under, also not a big fan of the heavier hardware on Zulu's. I forget what thread I was reading, but someone recommended the RAF, essentially a NATO with a fabric keeper and shorter. Cue head slap - who knew! Anyway, could not wait to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like it either ,so I cut them down,then heat the edge









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to my Alpina Startimer Chrono to continue the pilot theme today

HAGWE
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 556i on B&S Piombo Grey strap...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT today.









This beauty (Oris Diver Sixty-Five) arrived today and is undergoing the power reserve test in my watch box (still in plastic) to make sure there are no issues.

Have a great night!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

On wrist the Oris TT1













cheers
G


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








OM for a nice relaxing summer day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










112 with coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



OMGZILLA said:


> Out for a rip in the 930
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What a cool combination. Great taste!!! On both counts!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JC_2012 said:


> I geeked out today with my LED Binary Watch. Actually forgot I had it. I purchased this because of the circuit board dial and the stainless steel case years ago. I'm actually fast at doing the binary math / time, but took some days to get used to. Has limited appeal, but feels good to know I'm one of the few wearing one.
> View attachment 12101002
> 
> View attachment 12101066


Very geeky and cool!! Unique to say the least!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Squale Satinato today, thought about flipping it, then I think back on the adventure I had with this watch and can't do it.
> View attachment 12124962
> View attachment 12124994
> View attachment 12125002
> ...


Great story.. good to know my squale 1521 is a solid watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Squale Satinato today, thought about flipping it, then I think back on the adventure I had with this watch and can't do it.
> View attachment 12124962
> View attachment 12124994
> View attachment 12125002
> ...


This is the stuff of 'nightmares'; I need to keep reminding myself that anytime diving/swimming away from the pool I need to have a Nato strap on just in case a springbar decides to quit...

Great looking watch by the way!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Playing in the garden...Seiko SRP on an old 22mm olive Zulu I found. Think it goes well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Incredible is all I can say Gino.
It says a lot. Keeper for sure.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Squale Satinato today, thought about flipping it, then I think back on the adventure I had with this watch and can't do it.
> View attachment 12124962
> View attachment 12124994
> View attachment 12125002
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newly acquired Stuckx Panda Bull.
I catch myself staring at the dial frequently.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not actually wearing, but trying on something new with a green MOP dial.

Kentex Marineman


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My weekend warrior









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Summer shoes for a hot day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just got this bad boy this past Wednesday and it hasn't left my wrist. Loving t!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SDc


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I really need to get out more!:roll: This is my second pic today of my OP34. I just like this photo better because it gives a better idea of the size and how it wears on my wrist. Of all the watches I have owned over the years, this has to be my favorite. Almost identical to my Air-King, but even better due to improvements of the size of the hands.



Also, the watch fit me perfectly right away. Not even needing to change the position of the end link in the clasp, with the three micro adjustments. Even when I wear other watches, I somehow miss this one. Just over a year since the Air-King has been gone, and I can't think why I waited this long to replace it.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



R1P said:


> This is the stuff of 'nightmares'; I need to keep reminding myself that anytime diving/swimming away from the pool I need to have a Nato strap on just in case a springbar decides to quit...
> 
> Great looking watch by the way!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks R1P, 
always used a nato from then on, when swimming, diving.
cheers
G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Catching up on some work with the Deep Blue Juggernaut IV.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Yesterday:










Today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A mid-afternoon change. Heading to a margarita tasting this afternoon and decided on something more casual.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> My newly acquired Stuckx Panda Bull.
> I catch myself staring at the dial frequently.


WOW Brian, that looks awsome, new I presume, congrats.
let me know how it performs after you get acquainted with it.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I am enjoying the green sub today while relaxing at home with my kids


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

My go to watch (Victorinox dual time Maverick), especially when I'm in warrior mode. Now it's time to chillax with a drink.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Haven't worn my Android Tourbillon in a while.


----------



## Flaernurse (Jun 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Saturday night!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Yet again! A little early, but happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there.  have a wonderful day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Patek evening


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Warden on a CS deep green sans keeper:


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



J.D.B. said:


> The Warden on a CS deep green sans keeper:


Beautiful mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marathon / Benrus in Girdwood.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## avengerpenguin (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bercona diver. New to me yesterday. My funky $3 vintage find. Took a bit to get the movement going but going it is.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

While following the final laps of Le Mans:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Another hot one today in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dad's Tag Formula 1 Chrono from the early 90s. When he passed away it was given to me. Thought it was appropriate for Father's Day









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BB 41. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Davosa









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Appropriately my Dad's Omega that he left me.

Happy Father's Day to all the dads.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12165202
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW JDCfour, 
the amazing, FUNFHUNDERT, fantastic watch and on my collecting list. 
Congrats, one of my fav, very very unusual to see.
cheers for sharing, more pics please please.
G


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Father's Day in the UK, happy day to all dad's out there. My daughters cooked me a beautiful special lunch.
wearing GMT Breitling, .........can you tell I like Breitling.
























hottest day of the year in London 31degrees, and so humid.
have a great day chaps, .......apparently I will be having cocktails later.... Can't wait. 
Cheers G


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today, and maybe all next week.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Happy Father's Day! My Father's Day gift from a few years ago from my oldest daughter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A bittersweet morning, I admit tearing up this morning thinking of Ember and wishing she was here with me today. But she is watching over us and I was blessed to have her babies the last two days. Today I am going to enjoy a hike to a waterfall with Mel and the girls.

I wish all dads a wonderful day and great Father's Day. Make the most of the time with your children no matter the age. Each day is a gift. 

The Seiko PADI will be my hiking companion today. I guess I just love blue dial watches, have had a blue watch in my wrist every day the last 8 days 

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

What says dad more than a plaid shirt,
penny loafers and a watch? Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Again today, and maybe all next week.


I think that you're in love with this one, just a hunch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is summer in the UK!!

You know how you can tell??

There is no beer in the supermarket and I have a rubber strap on my Panerai!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> I think that you're in love with this one, just a hunch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What would ever give you that idea?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Navy pioneer on a Sunday...really like it on this grey JPM strap...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All day,night Sunday Squale 20 atmos.

Enjoy the rest of Father's day.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Strap change!!
From the flex band to the leeethaaa!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Citizen NY0040 Auto Diver for me today.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Finally getting around to posting!







Tudor Black Bay Dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Evening coffee rush


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

O&O Sandford #161, on the way home from the 30th anniversary showing of The Princess Bride.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My oldest son took me and my dad out for a round at one of our favorite courses today and stayed for a wonderful dinner cooked by my middle son. Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Happy Father's Day everyone. Finishing the day with some salmon, red potatoes and asparagus. Wearing my Sumo with domed sapphire crystal that just can back from a cleaning and overhaul. Have a great night !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My newest acquisition. Happy Father's Day to all of you dads out there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Antjay (Jun 3, 2017)

Arrived today . Just finished re sizing the bracelet .


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seamaster Day


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Prometheus Ocean Diver To start the week.



















have a great Monday guys.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BB 41.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Another hot and sticky day today, so the PADI gets a bit of wrist time in the sun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning
Beginning the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on Art's weathered blue canvas strap. 
Have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Beginning the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on Art's weathered blue canvas strap.
> Have a great week.
> B
> ...


Looks great. Nobody does a pilot watch like IWC. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Martenero Edgemere on #wornandwound Model 2 classic strap


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Still wearing my SRP779 with a black NATO. Having a leisurely breakfast at Le Pain Quotidien.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aevum Apex starts the week. 
I hope you all have a great week.










Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Pilot :]


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1947


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I have been wearing this mostly for the last several days. It is my latest acquisition, but that is a lot even taking that into account. For some reason I am really digging the King, more then I had predicted I would.


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

An elegant, little 96G10.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

MM made to wrist today. I never tire of this beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Monday


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Great way to end the day. Canford on Bond at the beach. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

14060


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newest addition to the family. IWC 500702 with custom grey alligator from Peter.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying my first full day with the Diver 65.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Even a $20 Casio deserves wrist time.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










52four still on summer rubber to start the workweek


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



flyingcamel said:


> View attachment 12175386
> 
> View attachment 12175394


What a marvel! And the Grand Canyon is amazing also


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> My oldest son took me and my dad out for a round at one of our favorite courses today and stayed for a wonderful dinner cooked by my middle son. Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!


What course?


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A special one that I just unboxed









Why is it special? It was a Father's Day gift from my girls with special surprise under the display back...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> What course?


Innsbruck in Helen, it's not the nicest course but really fun layout.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> Innsbruck in Helen, it's not the nicest course but really fun layout.


Nice! Any day on the golf course with family or your buddies is a good day!

And I'm jealous of your collection lol!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Nice! Any day on the golf course with family or your buddies is a good day!
> 
> And I'm jealous of your collection lol!


Thanks buddy, I couldn't agree more. I used to play quite a bit. Now I work so much I'm lucky to get out once or twice a month.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started off with the Apple Watch on charcoal LV today.






​


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







My wife picked it up at a local TJ Maxx store. I like the color of this dial.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> View attachment 12180298
> My wife picked it up at a local TJ Maxx store. I like the color of this dial.


Amazon link. https://www.amazon.com/NF0235SLCA-T...sd=1&refinements=p_lbr_brands_browse-bin:NEFF


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Coleslaw said:


> A special one that I just unboxed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no watch could ever compare to this one. Fantastic gift, congratulations.


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Chalk with bracelet


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tudor Style


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Greetings from Bangkok.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rahwana said:


> Greetings from Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cool watch... and amazing photo too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








speedy over Maui

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today is errands day, with me will be Blue Oris Aquis.



















the sun is shining, keep smiling.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1971 zenith sub sea el primero


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Off to the mountains of Cyprus









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12183906
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sooo nicr green.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC_Phil (Jan 3, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wearing my other Marinemaster for Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying this NTH Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spidolite Tuesday is a thing.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GD350-1B*


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Put the Glycine on a beautiful new ColaReb Venezia strap. So nice and flexible right out of the box, love it. Need to grab a few more since it can be hard to find nice straps in shorter lengths.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bercona diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Some 79090 action today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Not mine... yet!









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lazy days.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Tuesday! Orient Star classic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

"Sample-not for resale"


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Really enjoying this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Night shift commenced with the 637 for company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> A bittersweet morning, I admit tearing up this morning thinking of Ember and wishing she was here with me today. But she is watching over us and I was blessed to have her babies the last two days. Today I am going to enjoy a hike to a waterfall with Mel and the girls.
> 
> I wish all dads a wonderful day and great Father's Day. Make the most of the time with your children no matter the age. Each day is a gift.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your lost Brice, stay strong I'm sure she still with you...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KickToc said:


> Some 79090 action today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great doc. What strap is that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Changed to Hamilton Khaki King for the rest of the day and night.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> A bittersweet morning, I admit tearing up this morning thinking of Ember and wishing she was here with me today. But she is watching over us and I was blessed to have her babies the last two days. Today I am going to enjoy a hike to a waterfall with Mel and the girls.
> 
> I wish all dads a wonderful day and great Father's Day. Make the most of the time with your children no matter the age. Each day is a gift.
> 
> ...


You're one of the true gentlemen on this great forum. All the best, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

i didun do it









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nearing the end of what I shall call Tudor Tuesday. It has been a hot one!


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went for the Bulova Calibrator today. Been months since I wore it.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 1392 today kept me company in traffic









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

312 on black today.






​


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II this Tuesday


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor



















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switched up to the Speedy Reduced for relaxation and then more work from home.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Big congrats S.
It's a beauty.



DMCBanshee said:


> Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ball Fireman Racer today on my Bas & Lokes padded brown strap. My favorite band on my favorite watch.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shifting down to a GA700 on an all-black CS Nato (sans keeper) through J's & K's adapters. Way nicely wearable!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










A late night change before heading downtown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Looks great doc. What strap is that ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hermes style JPM from @thewatchobsession 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

For today, the first day of summer, The Sub.

Have a safe and pleasant summer.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


Now that is what you call an addition Simon.
congrats, 
G


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko 5 "Sea Urchin"


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today meeting up with friends for lunch, they also happen to be watch people, you can see the topic of the conversation already 
bringing along Helson Skindiver Bronze



















if you like it, wear it.
G


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trusty quartz for this week!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Now that is what you call an addition Simon.
> congrats,
> G


Thanks G  I really loves your bronze skindiver too.

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Big congrats S.
> It's a beauty.


Thanks Brian  Have a greay day!

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Marc & Sons Sub, nice watch for the price


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SNA411P1 on Hirsch Buffalo 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Shogun on DAS.


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

Heading to work with my Wingman on Hirsch Buffalo.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good afternoon to all.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Guinand Flying Officer for today. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Club on a Hirsch strap today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelowong24 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My other pieces haven't gotten the wrist time since I got this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris65 42 on bracelet today then tonight a new re-acquisition 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

*GD400-1*


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## will1970 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

AT....again


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

New bracelet for this green thing


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Omega DeVille


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Moon Watch on Clockwork Synergy rally strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Hope everyone has a grand summer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New watch day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SKX on this Wednesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Another night shift tonight with this blacked out beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Incoming.. 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 3lixer (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








1977 Seiko 6138-0030 "Kakume." This one was my grandfather's who passed it down to my father who passed it down to me for my 1st Father's Day.


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



3lixer said:


> View attachment 12197066
> 
> 1977 Seiko 6138-0030 "Kakume." This one was my grandfather's who passed it down to my father who passed it down to me for my 1st Father's Day.


A watch with a history! Congratulations!

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kalidonia waterfalls, Cyprus









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



motzbueddel said:


> Guinand Flying Officer for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Diver 65 again ☺









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GS SBGX093

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spoils from recent sale. Frederique Constant Manufacture Worldtimer









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SDc


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



gert17 said:


> Incoming..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impeccable taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New today!!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido "Autoquartz" today. Basically a Swiss take on the Seiko Kinetic. A bit more accurate from my experience and 17j.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega and a Chimay Blue to end a long day.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This little guy is slowly working his way into the "go to watch" choice.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















IG: Tradekraft


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> Omega and a Chimay Blue to end a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belgium makes the finest beer in the world IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


 Wow. You are a lot younger than I thought you were.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> Wow. You are a lot younger than I thought you were.


Yeah still figuring out how to potty train 

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another late day post. Panerai 724.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my faves, on perlon to endure the hot weather


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

And it's back, lucky find and local pick up... on a DAS canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I went to the Orpheum Theater today to see the Hamilton musical so I had to wear the SubC










But being a watch guy I had to bring an actual Hamilton with me also to take a wrist shot outside with the marquee poster


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



nrcooled said:


> Omega and a Chimay Blue to end a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chimay and Omega, two of my personal favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Nomos Club on a Hirsch strap today


Nice watch/strap combo. Is that a Hirsch Leonardo curved strap?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bronze is a lifestyle, not a fashion..


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Phantom on a CS 2-piece. Comfy.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

*1964 ROLEX / TUDOR Air-Tiger






















*


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Just finished prepping. Loving it on that L&H bonus strap.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn 303


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Continuing the summer theme, as we are having the hottest week since 1976. Today on my wrist
Squale Satinato on canvas Zulu













G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Impeccable taste.


Thank you! 
I see you're not doing so bad yourself.. very nice collection you have there!


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My $3 Vantage what I saved from ye bucket 'o watches:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Nice watch/strap combo. Is that a Hirsch Leonardo curved strap?


Thanks.yes, that's the one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the IWC MKXVIII, can't stay away from this one too long  I found this old Drewstraps I had, made of an WWII Belgian rifle sljng I forgot I had. I think it works well with the pilot watch style too 

Have a great day. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hey you're wearing my grail.
Congrats on the new arrival. It's a beauty.



THE_BARCODE_GUY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I keep staring at my watch...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the IWC MKXVIII, can't stay away from this one too long  I found this old Drewstraps I had, made of an WWII Belgian rifle sljng I forgot I had. I think it works well with the pilot watch style too
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Good choice Brice, that looks really sharp


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Blues


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


> I keep staring at my watch...


You are killing me!!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sorry about the thumb print...


----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I tried yellow rubber on MM300 and I think its good. What do you mean? Red strap on PAM is my classic.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Love this watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon! The Flying Officer has quickly turned into my favorite watch. I was really unsure about the small size, but now I think it is perfect for this vintage inspired watch.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Smp 300m today at another day on the water:




























Hope you're having a great day too!
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Date-Day


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








I'm being a good citizen this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SKX173









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










My first bronze piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sinn Kristall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## design-of-the-times (May 30, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I enjoyed wearing the LVc today, it did alright with the wet weather


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Submariner Supper


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



maylebox said:


> A Submariner Supper


Yum!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wore this Oris today. Almost Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Santa cruz with IQOS









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Relaxing with this one tonight. My other watches will be jealous.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Wore this Oris today. Almost Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriusley ELEGANT Jon, .............enjoy
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



martinv76 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can get a better morning then that, espresso with Pelagos.
Pure class Martin, pure class
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> I don't think you can get a better morning then that, espresso with Pelagos.
> Pure class Martin, pure class
> G


Thanks. Feel free to join me any time in morning coffee

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine airman dc4 on blushark nato









Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Squale 50 Atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's plan.....taking it easy, relaxing, it's Friday. 
Tactico TC2 on distressed Horween leather.
























heading to my gastro bar for a pizza and a Guiness.
have a relaxing day all, and don't let anyone stress you out.
G


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's always a great day in Aqualand!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My 2nd favorite day of the week. The 1st being any day I don't have to work.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Seriusley ELEGANT Jon, .............enjoy
> G


Thanks! I appreciate your kind words. Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning and TGIF 

#FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII on a grey Toxicnato I really love this watch and its strap friendly too which is a big plus for me as I love to play Barbie  
I am also considering finding the all brushed SS bracelet for it.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's plan.....taking it easy, relaxing, it's Friday.
> Tactico TC2 on distressed Horween leather.
> View attachment 12215322
> View attachment 12215338
> ...


Sounds like the perfect plan to me. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's plan.....taking it easy, relaxing, it's Friday.
> Tactico TC2 on distressed Horween leather.
> View attachment 12215322
> View attachment 12215338
> ...


Great photos! Unfortunately, I dropped my TC 2 last week. . It's now out for repair and service.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bvlgari Octo. Happy Friday!









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like this brand?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



mxdla said:


> Bvlgari Octo. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic and stylish!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

It's a Mickey for the zoo:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Classic and stylish!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> How do you like this brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Can't fault it so far, had it 6 months with no problem. I have heard bad things about them, but this is a good solid watch. I think people expect the tritium tubes to be super bright, they're not but they glow consistently all night long after normal Lume has faded away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Can't fault it so far, had it 6 months with no problem. I have heard bad things about them, but this is a good solid watch. I think people expect the tritium tubes to be super bright, they're not but they glow consistently all night long after normal Lume has faded away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrew, thank you!

I have not heard bad things about them. I'm looking for a super casual watch for spending time in the garden, whitewater rafting, pool time et al.

Everyone says to,look at G-Shock which I may, but for some reason I just don't like their look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Arrival (& new to me!) on my wrist: _*NETHUNS*_!!


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Anyone else have these in almost every color!?  for $15-20 bucks a pop... Couldn't pass them up! Plus soldering in new LEDs for Lume is a blast!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

TGIF! Oris Big Crown Pointer on Rios. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Can't fault it so far, had it 6 months with no problem. I have heard bad things about them, but this is a good solid watch. I think people expect the tritium tubes to be super bright, they're not but they glow consistently all night long after normal Lume has faded away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, Andrew. YOU made me run out and buy one this morning! 

I'm at our place in Santa Fe this week and there is really only one true fine watch shop. They just happen to carry this brand and much to my surprise the owner ( friend) loves these watches for what they are.

If I decide I don't care for the watch, I will send it your way!

Thanks again for the input.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Okay, Andrew. YOU made me run out and buy one this morning!
> 
> I'm at our place in Santa Fe this week and there is really only one true fine watch shop. They just happen to carry this brand and much to my surprise the owner ( friend) loves these watches for what they are.
> 
> ...


You won't be disappointed, pictures will be required of course. Enjoy your new watch in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Casual Friday calls for one of the most versatile watches.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> Great photos! Unfortunately, I dropped my TC 2 last week. . It's now out for repair and service.


Oh no Aggie, hope it's nothing serious, 
i know how that feels, dropped my wife's Rolex down the stairs a few months back. After six weeks and £1,100 got it back looking new.
i feel for you. I know that pain in your gut everytime you think about it.
hopefully you get it back perfect.
G.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










It is their 3020 series.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> You won't be disappointed, pictures will be required of course. Enjoy your new watch in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












It is their 3020 series.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> You won't be disappointed, pictures will be required of course. Enjoy your new watch in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alagonia (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Burett, 25 years old, first cool watch, just died ?









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Daytona


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Omega Planet Ocean 2500 on page 2500. Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> It is their 3020 series.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice, bet you can't wait for it to go dark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Sounds like the perfect plan to me. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks mate,
it's been hard few weeks, early starts, late evenings.
this is an easy week.
cheers
G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Very nice, bet you can't wait for it to go dark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The owner put a black light on it for me to see, but I will check it out if I remember for sure.

We are going whitewater rafting tomorrow, so I will break it in then.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Oh no Aggie, hope it's nothing serious,
> i know how that feels, dropped my wife's Rolex down the stairs a few months back. After six weeks and £1,100 got it back looking new.
> i feel for you. I know that pain in your gut everytime you think about it.
> hopefully you get it back perfect.
> G.


Thankfully, there didn't see to be any damage to the case, bezel or crystal, but the watch would run for awhile and then just stop. The person at the watch shop said it was "probably the balance wheel or balance staff". It has an ETA movement so I suppose parts will be available. Thanks for the kind message.

Bill


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I do like the way you think Gino.
I hope you have/had a great relaxing day.

HAGWE everyone.

Oh and awesome watch by the way Gino.












Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's plan.....taking it easy, relaxing, it's Friday.
> Tactico TC2 on distressed Horween leather.
> View attachment 12215322
> View attachment 12215338
> ...


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went with the Swatch Retrograde today. One of the more unique Swatch movements. Retrograde Chronograph in a steel case.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Borealis again, swapped the strap out today though I really like this combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Nomos Orion.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Keeping the Submariner casual on the G10.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas to end the workweek


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A neat old Overland Japan market, from one of our fine members.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko, just a Grand Seiko.









More pics on the ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BomberMonkey said:


> View attachment 12152122


My turn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> I do like the way you think Gino.
> I hope you have/had a great relaxing day.
> 
> HAGWE everyone.
> ...


Thanks Brian,

love the monster seikos, my 2 favourites the Dracula & the Orange.... You don't see many of them 
Cheers 
G


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Sinn 556i with a nice BandR Bands vintage rally strap with matching stitch...


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Waiting for U2 with my Tudor Black Bay Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

At the car wash


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Combat Sub


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A.M.








P.M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

laco saarbrucken and nike air max 1 breeze london city pack


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another pilot to wrap Up the week, Alpina Startimer auto chronograph on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko 5 SNFZ17J1. Have a nice day!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*







​


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Incoming today, Titanium SMP chrono bond with wavy old school dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Omega speedy TinTin today


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










So my doctoral program is notorious for its condensed summer course, and I'm off to start my first one this morning! 8 straight days of class from 8-1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


>


Great looking watch, and love the Gulf colours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










On my way to Jersey for a wedding. 173 for the ride!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Did a bit of work on the bike this morning, so it was this one again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seedy










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cheers Andrew. It was a grail I chased for some time.



Andrew T said:


> Great looking watch, and love the Gulf colours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoy your weekend folks.


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Citizen itellectus et fortitudo









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A CWC kind of Morning. Straight, taught, and official, GO.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squats and G-shocks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



godfather0917 said:


> Squats and G-shocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


315. Not bad!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



OfficerCamp said:


> 315. Not bad!


On the way to 405#

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Rainy day today...no golf


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

U2/T with some clouds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

YM


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

RGM at the Crow's Nest and a speakeasy.


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A Squale day today...









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went on a hike this morning with the PADI on Toxicnato 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Went on a hike this morning with the PADI on Toxicnato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha knew your name looked familiar! Pretty sure I follow you on IG! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New tissot! Heritage 1936 


















Just posted a review in the TISSOT section. Pic taken from it for your viewing pleasure:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



markkinnj said:


> Haha knew your name looked familiar! Pretty sure I follow you on IG! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. I'll follow you too. Like that Tissot. Back is impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> thanks. I'll follow you too. Like that Tissot. Back is impressive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I always forget my UN is different then my IG  it's actually WRISTMAS lol not the same here. Super annoying, but recently changed 

I love it! It's super cool, just got it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



markkinnj said:


> Thanks! I always forget my UN is different then my IG  it's actually WRISTMAS lol not the same here. Super annoying, but recently changed
> 
> I love it! It's super cool, just got it in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh crap. I sent a follow request to a Markkinnj 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Feeding giraffes with Mrs. Camp! Can't tell if he wants the ice cream cone or my SKX173...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Trekker in oyster bracelet and a Schofferhofer after some work around the house. Time to relax a bit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oris Diver Sixty-Five while I wait for my piano lessons.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I just needed to wear a green dial today. 
So Bronze Benny Green was with me today.



















apologies for late post. Spent all day upgrading air con system in the gastro bar today. And an hour debating wine with a wine salesman about crystal ******** glasses. That story is for another day.
cheers
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After 2 days of making a roof on my patio, I'm getting ready for a dinner with friends


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Raven Trekker in oyster bracelet and a Schofferhofer after some work around the house. Time to relax a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome watch Brice,
the Raven Trekker 40mm. Those guys at Raven, Stevral, Benarus. Really know how to make a bullit proof watch.
been on the hunt for one of their Defender models with the blue dial.
cheers
G


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









New Speedy Moonphase getting a ton of wrist time. So good. 
(Admittedly from the 21st - forgot to post!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Switched to my Android chrono for the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> awsome watch Brice,
> the Raven Trekker 40mm. Those guys at Raven, Stevral, Benarus. Really know how to make a bullit proof watch.
> been on the hunt for one of their Defender models with the blue dial.
> cheers
> G


Thanks G
They sure do. They make a quality watch, good variety of style and size too. Also love the US presence and now they even have their own service dept. 
I love the Trekker and was waiting for the oyster bracelet model as the jubilee really didn't work for me. 
Im glad I found this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Peace and serenity. Going for the green today!


----------



## dbeny (Dec 31, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Hamilton Intermatic 68!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Green sub again today with some weird fungus that's all over my yard? Must be the wet weather


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Airman 1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunning finish but very heavy for small wrist like me


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hiked Old Rag, VA for the third time today. Great summer hiking day, not too hot and pretty breezy. Still, I can't feel my calves (or rather, I can too much)









Going to college in a week from tomorrow, was great to have one last hoorah with one of my best friends and her bro and friend.









Found my older twin along the way!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Nighthawk for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny day









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Chirv said:


> Hiked Old Rag, VA for the third time today. Great summer hiking day, not too hot and pretty breezy. Still, I can't feel my calves (or rather, I can too much)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely great photos! All the best for your college days!
Carl


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Becoming one of my favourites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



OfficerCamp said:


> Feeding giraffes with Mrs. Camp! Can't tell if he wants the ice cream cone or my SKX173...


Did you happen to climb old rag yesterday too? ? (nice shirt!)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Switch before f1 race









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Off to class with the Bronzo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Russian diver for steak dinner









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Accutron Gemini on embrossed croc.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Off to the garden we go for a little work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Received as gift a few Christmas' back. Stührling Regatta Endeavor Swiss quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After the f1 race, reading the IWC book. Really like this brand.
today wearing Oris BC4 pilot.












Beginning to fancy an IWC.
cheers
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Trekker


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

This one is with me for the second day in a row.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The timeless 16610 after a day at the pool (cut short by the rain)


----------



## yk101 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM24 for me!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

One of my favorite Russian divers. Just love these watches. All in house, great history and unique (very clever IMHO) design methodology. Plus it's got a fantastic vintage vibe. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Vintage Bovet Calendar Watch today. Took me over a year on eBay to find this one years ago as it has a rare Stainless Steel case, not base metal. Movement was fully overhauled at the time. Ignore the current date/day/month as it's not an everyday watch and there's pushers on the left side I don't feel like messing with. It's a good time keeper. Guessing 1940's.


----------



## MacRulez4Ever (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BP FF on GGB









Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I can't get enough of these crystal clear waters of Cyprus









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Reminds me of Reddy Kilowatt.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Chr. WARD on B&S's SmokeyJack strap...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Seadweller for a relaxing Sunday with the family


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


>


I love this. Where can I get one? Please and thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Took the GMT Master on a little walk through Pillar Point Bluff just north of Half Moon Bay, CA today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Canvas*_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Started the day with the B&R (had to time the kids pancakes), then switched to a Russian diver (posted earlier), and finished off the day with this wonderful Pan Europ on WatchGecko rally.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Good morning all 
starting the week with Seiko Atlas,






G


----------



## GrizzAwoken (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12240122


I really like that Sin - the more simple dial really does it for me. Which model is it?


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny day. Family day with my C60 vintage pvd


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

This bracelet make this watch 1,5x bigger and more secure


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Helm









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


B1


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Undone Urban chronograph this morning for #UndoneMonday 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Brighty today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The trusty 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I will miss her when she is gone...


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My old Timex perpetual. Just fired it back up.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Trident Chrono.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scurfa Diver One for now.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A nice day for the chrono


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ready to open a nice cold beer:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Kontiki to start off the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Right now? I haven't worn this Victorinox auto chrono for a while so I grabbed it this morning:


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Kontiki to start off the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great brand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stratos today


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Wrong date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Fewsome Diver today my girls All-Stars softball tourney!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 12247202
> 
> 
> Fewsome Diver today my girls All-Stars softball tourney!!
> ...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> I love this. Where can I get one? Please and thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pick mine up second hand on Reddit. I'm not really sure where you get them. I have a message into the guy who sold me mine to find out. Ping me if I forget to respond back.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> I pick mine up second hand on Reddit. I'm not really sure where you get them. I have a message into the guy who sold me mine to find out. Ping me if I forget to respond back.


Thanks. I actually found them today!

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seagull_1963_Chronograph_p/6488-2901w.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Thanks. I actually found them today!
> 
> http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seagull_1963_Chronograph_p/6488-2901w.htm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The seller just texted me. He linked me the same link you had any said Long Island watch company has an Amazon store and it's been listed for $299 right now.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










16710


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Green Turtle....


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight.


Always liked the look of Alpina Chronos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



John Brunt said:


> Always liked the look of Alpina Chronos.


Thank you.  they did a great job wit those big Date Startimers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A rare appearance by this ~1990 Vostok Amphibia Radio Room









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> Great brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! I couldn't agree more. I own two Eternas and they're both incredible. They feel as good in the hand as any watch I've handled. This Kontiki is such a nice piece in person and my Madison is truly a wonder to behold. It's so sad that Eterna has been struggling as of late. Without their contributions to watchmaking who knows where the world of horology would be today. 
Cheers, Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Simply awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Brighty today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning Andrew.
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bulova Moonwatch Apollo 15


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Out & about collecting materials today, on wrist Prometheus Pirhana.













G


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Pan-Europ finally back from repair with bezel re-aligned.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutely stunning Andrew.
> G


Cheers Gino, 
The AR does make it look like the blue version as opposed to the black. iPhone cameras never do them justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Work watch today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton Pan-Europ finally back from repair with bezel re-aligned.
> View attachment 12252386


That is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Thanks! I couldn't agree more. I own two Eternas and they're both incredible. They feel as good in the hand as any watch I've handled. This Kontiki is such a nice piece in person and my Madison is truly a wonder to behold. It's so sad that Eterna has been struggling as of late. Without their contributions to watchmaking who knows where the world of horology would be today.
> Cheers, Jon
> 
> 
> ...


Completely agree.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glycine airman double twelve today:



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

All this reading about Kennedy and The Cold War has me choosing my Amphibia today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itirado (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Victorinox....

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## itirado (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My Victorinox...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gen 1 Aqualand Duplex on Toxic nato to start the day.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing the IWC, missed it after a few days off the wrist. I just love this watch. 
It's on a blue Undone strap.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Again today, so maybe boring, but I'm having a hard time finding a reason to not wear this one daily.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 12253450
> 
> 
> View attachment 12253474
> ...


Nice one! I'm looking at that one now. Deciding between it and the new Explorer look they are offering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Robotaz said:


>


Wow, first one I've seen on wrist and it looks fabulous! I'd really like to know your impressions of this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the IWC, missed it after a few days off the wrist. I just love this watch.
> It's on a blue Undone strap.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


 Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Simply awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JonS


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale 1545 for today.

Happy Tuesday folks.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the IWC, missed it after a few days off the wrist. I just love this watch.
> It's on a blue Undone strap.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


One of my favorite watch/strap combos. As always great photo shots.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Relo60 said:


> One of my favorite watch/strap combos. As always great photo shots.


Thank you both. I've really fallen for this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

IWC Big Pilot on custom Aaron Bespoke strap. I also figured out that I need to turn this phone sideways when taking the pic in order for it to show properly when I post.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Patek Aquanaut 5090a borrowed from a friend 









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you both. I've really fallen for this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It also sent me searching, and I found one on the gray market for $1300. I may have to pull the trigger on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> It also sent me searching, and I found one on the gray market for $1300. I may have to pull the trigger on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow what?? 1300$. No way?
Buy it now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow what?? 1300$. No way?
> Buy it now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jomashop has "Flash Sale" until 6/30 too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Jomashop has "Flash Sale" until 6/30 too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was 3095 there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Should i stop ? GF is crazy right now when i take that pic


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I thought it was 3095 there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little less,
Black dial:

https://www.jomashop.com/iwc-watch-iw327001.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> A little less,
> Black dial:
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/iwc-watch-iw327001.html
> ...


Yeah. About 3k on sale is right. Good price. 
But I thought you said 1300$ and I'd get another one at that price. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. About 3k on sale is right. Good price.
> But I thought you said 1300$ and I'd get another one at that price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I needed to type "eBay" and not "gray market" here is link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322563967581

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I love the strap you have on - may I ask what it is?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RomeoT said:


> I love the strap you have on - may I ask what it is?


it's a JPM from watchobsession.com

JPM in Mid Brown.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Mudman on a set of J's and K's superb adapters with an NS Co. RAF. Love it.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with my MM today. I love this one !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A day at the office with the Hamilton Jazzmaster.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stunning. Awesome blue.



ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton Pan-Europ finally back from repair with bezel re-aligned.
> View attachment 12252386


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late to the show today.
Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Max Bill With the Junghans Milanese back on for the hot weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Expyii


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PAM 524 on factory rubber today


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



zed073 said:


> Late to the show today.
> Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


great combo with that Sea Dragon Brian. 
G


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

I call her "El presidente"


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

McLaren 1974 Edition, on the bracelet today....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Another  pilot to end the day 









Or this shade of blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



omeglycine said:


>


Wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos C (Jun 28, 2017)

PO PyeongChang


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Khaki GMT Auto today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



omeglycine said:


>


Fantastic -- love it. :-!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

A little vintage to (1955). It winds a little tight, but keeps excellent time with a a flawless dial.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on Bulang & Sons Blue Ink strap...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you :-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Leather 
*_


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> Fantastic -- love it. :-!


When it comes to GOs, you would know ;-). Big admirer of your collection.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Lagoon


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



> That is gorgeous.- KRSVINTAGE





> Stunning. Awesome blue. - zed073


Thanks guys. It does look great and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today's companion, Borealis Estoril 300 on mesh













G


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Carrera cv2010









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

145.022 Speedie with portuguese cork strap. Didn't think it would work but quite happy with it!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Zixen Trimix


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



omeglycine said:


> When it comes to GOs, you would know ;-). Big admirer of your collection.


Thanks -- I appreciate that. I think your version of the GO Sixties is just an absolute classic.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


>


Nice to see the GO Sixties out in force here the last couple days!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In the name of solidarity, the Sixties Iconic Square is on my wrist today... ;-)


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Looking at all the flieger pics yesterday has me grabbing this little B dial from Wilson Watch Works, today.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Suits the mesh perfectly. Dressy and sporty casual all in one.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's companion, Borealis Estoril 300 on mesh
> View attachment 12261554
> View attachment 12261562
> 
> G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jazzmaster said:


> In the name of solidarity, the Sixties Iconic Square is on my wrist today... ;-)


I LOVE that timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



MOV said:


> I LOVE that timepiece!


Thanks! Only three of the green dial versions were released in the U.S., so I feel very fortunate to have scored one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I am wearing the Oris65 42 on bracelet today and continuing the blue theme. Lots of blue watches in the box these days 
B


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I love this watch! Gorgeous! And deadly time keeping. +1 s/d at most.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay, In House Movement, OEM NATO strap









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Davosa Ternos, case size 40mm, lug to lug 48mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist for today.

Happy Wednesday members.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








back from a daylight


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Hamilton Intra-Matic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Oh Clifton.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



omeglycine said:


>


Stunning watch!!


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

PAM 112 today









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Expy I today


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Cheapie but goodie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

first time in two weeks









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginrai (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

GMT Master


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Speedmaster Broad Arrow


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Master REVEIL :]


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

So ecstatic! Just picked up this bad boy from my AD after many months of waiting.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Ecozilla

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Bradjhomes said:


>


Hey Brad, what is this? I am a sucker for silver/anthracite dials.

Brian


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A humble Seiko 5 I am finally testing out. Far, far from perfect but price was right and I find myself checking the time a little more often than necessary 









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Late day at the office thankfully I had this blue handed beauty to keep me company.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

NY2300 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Well this one just arrived after a long trip from Hawaii  Bathys Benthic GMT, always been a fan of Bathys and was gonna grab another 100F but figured I'd try this instead. 
Have a good evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

eBay find. Currently hogging all my wrist time.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tomorrow is Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alagonia (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Armida A1 keeping me company. Night shift in the SICU.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha 
*_


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Brey17 said:


> Hey Brad, what is this? I am a sucker for silver/anthracite dials.
> 
> Brian


It's a prototype Stowa Antea with brushed stainless steel dial


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I'm madly in love with this Timex:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newly arrived Steinhart Bronze.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Fresh incoming: 8500 PO, my second Seamaster in a week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet this morning and several others packed up for a small gtg with the guys after work 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

1970 Movado Datron 360 Subsea with El Primero movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My first love.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


You scored the no date version. Very nice, William!! Such a cool watch. How do you like it compared to your Oris Diver 65?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the Oris65 42 on bracelet today and continuing the blue theme. Lots of blue watches in the box these days
> B


Looks so good on the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Grinny456 said:


> Oh Clifton.
> 
> View attachment 12265738


Such a beauty! I'm surprised we don't see more of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Diving into my writing *


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Cobra De Calibre









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jens0125 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Day lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmmai (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New Ball First Timer

*Ball Engineer II Green Berets*
Tritium


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Squale GMT for today.

Enjoy your Thursday members.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Afternoon at the ballpark with the Panerai 724









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

beautiful day out kayaking the canal









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

On the way to work


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

The GW GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Big Crown Pointer today. It's almost Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

inspect said:


> On the way to work


Loving this Glycine. What reference is this?


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10YrsIn (Jun 5, 2017)

Speedmaster Day Date


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze Cobre












G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Avidiver on toxic nato today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4k


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

Out for a quick scoot with my Nighthawk on Colareb Siena.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Love that so much so i only use at weekend, welldone squale. Today with stingray strap


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just came in today.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sbdx014


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Dive Style Automatic*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight we had a small gtg 









But I wore the Bathys


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

And I thought I already HAD the biggest, heaviest chunk-o-steel. HAH!


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Think I may have found the







watch for the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight we had a small gtg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, love all of them.
Great stuff Brice.
G


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

7a38









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys!! H2O Kalmar II


----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

New one after long time of waiting.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Best watch ever. 

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

I have been wondering for a long time whether black or white/silver is better, but blue is amazing!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Not strictly wearing but rather enjoying. Flea market ~$20 (or the equivalent in SEK).
Junghans A27 movement (from what I remember when tinkering in the back of it), gifted to a "Carl Malmsten" in 1927.
























Love the font!


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Picture from yesterday but wearing the same combo today. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1 on Brown leather.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Enjoy your Friday everyone.



















Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF 
#PilotFriday with the IWC MKXVIII on a brown Toxicroo this morning. 

















Hadn't taken the train to work in a long time. It's kinda nice browsing DWC and posting while commuting  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Having to use works internet as mine at home is kaput. I can't even post using my phone data as were supposed to be 4G at home, averaging gprs at present.
The UK really is 3rd world where IT is concerned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sporting the PO in honeymoon mode.

Fits under the cuff just fine ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks.

Mido Ocean Star V for the day.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Feeling patriotic before the holiday weekend...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

Love this beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1970 integrated bracelet constellation with 18k white gold bezel (photo taken with the new camera)


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553 
20 atmos


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Can take this one off lately, love the Ceramica Subbie!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

erikclabaugh said:


>


Nice buddy, love the two liners


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

When asymmetry is beautifully done. This may be the start of a good relationship with Dan Henry. Fun and playful.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Glycine Airman Base 22 GA


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Nice buddy, love the two liners


Thanks, my friend. Enjoy the fourth!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I've been thinking about putting the Trintec on a brown leather strap from Tsovet.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pan Europ on WatchGecko Rallye .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Seiko SRPA21.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Zodiac Sea Dragon for the afternoon.










Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

A friend's Fossil









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blumo


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got this watch for $6.17 on Walmart.com w/free pickup.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for a rainy day here, just enough sun to make it a sauna. Have a great 4th everyone in the US!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

YellowBullet said:


>


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I had planned on wearing an Oris today, opened my watch box & this one smiled at me and came out.
TC2 on distressed Horween leather


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

Oak & Oscar Sandford GMT


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Newly acquired, this '57 Bulova appeared to be pretty sick.










Happily, I fixed a couple easy issues and it has been running reliably for 24 hours. Whew!

Still needs a full service but my skill set isn't there yet.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Hungting rare seiko is my hobby


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Playful day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Avenger Seawolf Ti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

It's Saturday, taking my daughter for her driving exam, going clothes shopping for myself, surprise birthday dinner/party this evening, and to help me is my best and trustworthy friend Breitling Superocean.


















have a great Saturday all 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

WilsonHK123 said:


> Avenger Seawolf Ti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


absolutely Stunning, ....sporty & classy at the same time.
cheers
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Got two things back today.
1. My Tissot, back from Switzerland after a service and a new battery, all done under warranty no less.
2. My internet.
So all in all I'm very happy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Traser 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy 150th birthday Canada.
Enjoy your holiday weekend.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sticking with this one all day


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Seiko Saturday with this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy, blessed and grateful to be living in this country. Happy Canada Day. 150 years of Confederation.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Raven Trekker today with hang out with my grandson Loch and the girls. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

The watch I have owned the longest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Canada Day!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Deep Blue "Smurf"









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Was this:









Now this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

It was the balance staff. To replace that and service the watch will be $400. Well worth it as it is my favorite watch. Just FYI

Bill



Watchcollector21 said:


> Oh no Aggie, hope it's nothing serious,
> i know how that feels, dropped my wife's Rolex down the stairs a few months back. After six weeks and £1,100 got it back looking new.
> i feel for you. I know that pain in your gut everytime you think about it.
> hopefully you get it back perfect.
> G.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just received this watch from Aggie88. 

A great seller, well packed for shipping and great communication throughout! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pooltime/beertime with the Bathys Benthic GMT on a singlepass DrunkArtStraps canvas nato with Toxic hardware 
Cheers amigos 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Awesome, William! When did you get it? What do you think so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome, William! When did you get it? What do you think so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked it up Thursday then had to go out of town Fri. 1 st day w/ it on today. I like it, the OEM strap is stiff so put it on the oem from the LLD. So far so good

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Picked it up Thursday then had to go out of town Fri. 1 st day w/ it on today. I like it, the OEM strap is stiff so put it on the oem LLD. So far so good
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Looks fantastic! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Looks fantastic! Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> It was the balance staff. To replace that and service the watch will be $400. Well worth it as it is my favorite watch. Just FYI
> 
> Bill


well worth it Bill,
very few around and very seldom come up for sale. worth spending $400. Benefit it's been serviced and you don't have to worry about it for another 7/8 years. 
It's become my favourite watch as well. Love to see some pics.
cheers 
Gino.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Amazing.... Love every detail on it.
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> You scored the no date version. Very nice, William!! Such a cool watch. How do you like it compared to your Oris Diver 65?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jon just saw this. I've had this for years now & absolutely LOVE it. As far as comparisons hands down the LLD. But also 2 totaly different pieces IMO


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my new Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W today. I switched the stock strap to a reddish-brown alligator grain strap that came with my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250-02L. I think it looks good, and it is much more comfortable than the thick stock strap.








​


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Switched it up for an evening walk, now homework for my last day of class tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Amazing.... Love every detail on it.
> G


Thanks! I really do love this SOH. :-!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Timex Easy Reader Military Style 24 Hour Watch on Dark Brown Leather


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Jon just saw this. I've had this for years now & absolutely LOVE it. As far as comparisons hands down the LLD. But also 2 totaly different pieces IMO


Thanks for the feedback, William! The reason I asked was because at one point I was trying to decide between the two. I much preferred the no date version of the Longines but couldn't seem to find one. No regrets. Still love both and I'm quite pleased with my Diver 65. Maybe I'll keep my eyes open for the no date version of the Longines.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Cosmonaute Lemania

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

One of these is delious!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just chillin' on the couch waiting for bbq 









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

If Bond can wear a Plant Ocean under a suit, I can wear my Breitling Aeromarine Superocean GMT.


















have a great Sunday watch fanatics & keep smiling
cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> If Bond can wear a Plant Ocean under a suit, I can wear my Breitling Aeromarine Superocean GMT.
> View attachment 12301514
> View attachment 12301522
> View attachment 12301546
> ...


Yes you can! Wear it loud, wear it proud!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

This could be the most accurate watch that I have owned









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

ep


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Florijn Diver for me today. After 3 days of work wit ha buddy my roof is almost done, I need to repainted the floor and build stairs...


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Submariner for the Sunday. No date, no chrono, no GMT, no HEV, no nothing to mess with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday members.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

As much as I love my other watches, particularly my Sinn 103 blue, this is really the all-around watch. And I put it back on the bracelet for the first time in a month and as is always the case, I think any watch that comes on a bracelet is really meant to be on the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Pacific today. Perfect blend of comfort and toughness.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


I think Hamilton really hit it out of the park with this one. Just a classic look -- and a great nod to one of the very first automatic chronos!

Congrats, William -- fantastic piece! :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

It's definitely a looker just gotta find the right pair of shoes Jim. 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

We had a few hours of work together in the garden this morning.

Not sure what I will wear later today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> Pacific today. Perfect blend of comfort and toughness.


Like the pacific!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

NATO kind of weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Two Japanese precision machines.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks!

Pictures don't do it justice, though.



YellowBullet said:


>


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

YellowBullet said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Pictures don't do it justice, though.


Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I still think not many do it like Seiko (1965 Sportsmatic for church today)


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Old school Invicta for some yard work. I have had her for close to 15 years and still love the dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the PVD Nodus Trieste this morning and now I'm wearing the Borealis Seastorm on Hirsch Pure. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Omega Aqua Terra:


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Afternoon having beers on the water!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy day


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Coolest $75 watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben.arbogast (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

BLNR


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Cocktail time 









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-magic for church. Cloth strap because my church isn't fancy.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Intra-matic. Not a bad auto correct though.



atdegs said:


> Intra-magic for church. Cloth strap because my church isn't fancy.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Perfect summer watch


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

afternoon in the pool calls for some WR. 2000m ought to do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Out on the boat! Steinhart OVM2.0 along for the ride!


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

Magrette in the pool- of course the date is wrong


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Original Grain Whiskey Barrel.


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Have a great holiday weekend to all the US members! And Canada 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

ben.arbogast said:


>


Great look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chronograph CA4330-57H on aftermarket rally strap








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Went out for a little cruise and stopped for a treat.


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T-13 Quickster


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1970 Omega Constellation integrated bracelet with 18k white gold bezel


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting this week with Tissot Seastar 1000



















G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

SKX sunny side up!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tuna day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning.

Akrone-02 for today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Akrone-02 for today.
> 
> View attachment 12311634


Such a crisp and clean look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Breakfast with the Ulysse Nardin Chronometer









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the Raven Trekker this morning. 
Hope it'll be an easy and short day at work. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Celebrating the 4th a little early in the office with the Martenero Edgemere.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

What do you think about INOX on shark mesh? Just changed for fun today

Best,

Will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

PAM112 for family road trip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

In my wrist today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

liwang22 said:


> PAM112 for family road trip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your 112 is getting more action than mine. Jelly of your pics!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

PAM today. Have a good one!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Been in an all day meeting, but had this one for company.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

The bargain Orkina PO homage. Best spent $16 ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

S.U.F. Diver on a brown NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Been in an all day meeting, but had this one for company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew, as they as in London.......Not Half Mate.......
stunning, absolutely stunning.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Jazzmaster, everytime I see one of yours brings a smile to my face.
Amazing collection.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

WilsonHK123 said:


> What do you think about INOX on shark mesh? Just changed for fun today
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


that looks superb Will, 
i love that combination. 
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Andrew, as they as in London.......Not Half Mate.......
> stunning, absolutely stunning.
> G


Cheers Gino,
Spent my formative years in west London. Lived in Isleworth, educated in Chiswick and worked in Shepherds Bush. It's a long time since I've heard the lingo as we moved away a long time ago, still class it as home though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started with the Raven Trekker this morning.
> Hope it'll be an easy and short day at work.
> B
> 
> ...


let me know how the Trekker performs Brice,
really considering this piece, after you get to know it better. Looks really good on you.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Cheers Gino,
> Spent my formative years in west London. Lived in Isleworth, educated in Chiswick and worked in Shepherds Bush. It's a long time since I've heard the lingo as we moved away a long time ago, still class it as home though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrew that is where I spend most of my time, Acton W3 in between Shepherd's Bush & Chiswick, I have my business there, and my parents still live there.
Gino.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Andrew that is where I spend most of my time, Acton W3 in between Shepherd's Bush & Chiswick, I have my business there, and my parents still live there.
> Gino.


I know Acton, the driving test centre used to be there, and my sister worked at Barclays Bank Acton.
I was in the police at The Bush, and very occasionally we would venture into W3 from W12. Happy days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't seem to get this thing off my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Jazzmaster, everytime I see one of yours brings a smile to my face.
> Amazing collection.
> G


That's really nice of you to say, Gino -- thanks so much!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

P51 on the 3rd.... waiting for the 4th!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer on Toxicroo tonight


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> let me know how the Trekker performs Brice,
> really considering this piece, after you get to know it better. Looks really good on you.
> G


Will do it's 1 of the 3-4 I'll take on our 2_week vaca in Florida

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

Shinola Runwell Chrono


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MOV said:


> Such a crisp and clean look.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks MOV.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Finishing the day with a JL on croc that just came back from service. Didn't realize I missed her until she was back on the wrist. I love the sword hands. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

2503.33 on Midnight Blue Ostrich.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor this evening


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Camping this Canada day weekend:










Little bit better background:


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Looking to sell this but it's pretty sweet so wearing it for now!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

carfanatic991 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Digging the crown & pushers! Really neat look


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Brand spankin' from one of our fine members.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


>


Incredible picture, Carl! The watch is gorgeous too. How are you liking it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Camping this Canada day weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the watch?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old 1970 integrated bracelet connie with 18k white gold bezel


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova Accutron Anniversary 1975


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

To all in the USA happy 4th JULY. Have a great day guys.

today Blue Bronze Prometheus Poseiden


















G


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Is that big on me ? I think it fine


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

The nearest thing that is watch/USA related. To all our friends over the pond, happy Independence Day









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Happy July 4th everyone 









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Happy 4th! King seiko 5246-6000


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> that looks superb Will,
> i love that combination.
> G


Thanks G, have a good day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A different companion for my morning in the garden this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 4th !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy 4th of July to my friends in the USA!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

And to my southern neighbours.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my new Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280 today. I haven't even had a chance to photograph it yet, so I'm posting a stock picture from the net.








​


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on my new Haveston strap which I must say is freaking awesome absolutely love it and want more. The material is great and feels high end, the Buckle sit centered under the wrist and no hardware looking odd at 12. The sliding keeper is great too

Have a great 4th. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Independence Day! Happy Speedy Tuesday..now on Barton Watch Bands leather NATO.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

In its element...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Swap time.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Take a wild guess. One of Doc's stupendous creations.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Picked this up from a fellow WUS member! I'm stunned!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Sonya Paz' Humane society benefit "Wishful thinking too".


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy 4th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Camping this Canada day weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are simply not enough "Like" buttons.

This forum is fantastic, but it wouldn't hurt to throw in a little sex appeal every now and then!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A few pool essentials  hope everyone is having a great 4th 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to my 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My Hamilton Field Khaki -->


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Neognosis said:


> There are simply not enough "Like" buttons.
> 
> This forum is fantastic, but it wouldn't hurt to throw in a little sex appeal every now and then!


Yowza!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Camping this Canada day weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologise in advance to those not old enough to remember, but when I first saw this post I thought of the Johnny Preston hit "Running Bear". On closer inspection I now think that it should be "Running Bare", as the young lady isn't wearing as much as I originally thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice NATO strap...seems to be unique.



Jeep99dad said:


> Started with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on my new Haveston strap which I must say is freaking awesome absolutely love it and want more. The material is great and feels high end, the Buckle sit centered under the wrist and no hardware looking odd at 12. The sliding keeper is great too
> 
> Have a great 4th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Late day grilling with my Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Hope everyone had a great holiday!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









From this weekend, Canada day!
Happy Independence Day!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Need some lume in black today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Okay so I was too lazy to change the date but I did wear red, white, and blue for the 4th


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Tsk tsk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunny day in Potós, Thasos (Greece)


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Darker than the skies above but so much more warmer.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today Full Lume


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RDK said:


> Sunny day in Potós, Thasos (Greece)


Glad to see this, coming to Thasos this summer (hopefully will avoid ?)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I really enjoy having breakfast in the garden when it's a beautiful hot sunny day, especially when you don't have to do much. 
Todays wrist companion Oris TT1.



















G


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that was weird !!


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



pekshn89 said:


> Glad to see this, coming to Thasos this summer (hopefully will avoid ?)


Nice weather last 7 days. Not too many bees and wasps ?.

Too bad we have to leave tomorrow..

Next holiday: Chalkidiki in October ?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New strap. I really dig this combo. Midnight blue plus riviera yellow.









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Back to the IWC MKXVIII on the Haveston
Carrier strap today feels like a darn Monday  
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Glad that obnoxious display of noise pollution in my neighborhood has ended, at least for today. Don't know how much more my dog can take.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here it is and off we go!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








Day off work, took motorbike out for a ride and came back with this. AD said they'd price match anything on the net, so I found the cheapest price available. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Vostok today ...


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Holidays!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday members.

Omega SmP for now.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mark 4.5 today.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Reserve de Marche today


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando on Bracelet


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Intra-matic


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Swap to HEXA Osprey. 









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Cocktail Time today...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

009 today


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Aquaracer


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









A little more casual for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Green Sub for the second Monday of the week, at least the weekend will be here sooner


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## Micheal01 (Jul 5, 2017)

This is beautiful


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Swatch Body and Soul for fun this evening.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








JLC Master Compressor Chronograph. Looking forward to the rest of the week being short!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Andrew T said:


> Day off work, took motorbike out for a ride and came back with this. AD said they'd price match anything on the net, so I found the cheapest price available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't mind my asking, where did you buy from? I'm looking for a good place to buy a padi right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My favorite vintage Timex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_Lately, this one's got a hold on my wrist!
_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

The Hamilton Navy Pioneer...such a gorgeous dial imho!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Dinner switch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got out again this evening.

*Seiko SKX007J*























































~v~​_


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Good ol' Explorer


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



rayofpwn said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you buy from? I'm looking for a good place to buy a padi right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends where in the world you are. I'm in the uk, but if you pm me I'll give you the details.
Cheers
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today 1980s Vostock 
applogies for the date, I couldn't be bothered to wind the crown around another 30 times to set the date.













G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Just received in a trade, and man this baby is comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wingman









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gavox Avidiver on a DAS today.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I love the dog ....


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1977 Bulova Diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Going with the Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna Kontiki 4 ✋


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

BLNR


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Honeymoon. I very nearly lost it today, due to the AD removing two links and just replacing the pin without one of the sheaths. As luck would have it I caught it before it hit the ground. I've got a few pins and sheaths spare, so it's now done properly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I feel like I'm constantly posting the same three or four watches. Does that mean I have to buy another one?.

Seiko SRP641 Baby Tuna or as most call it, a Monster Tuna. On an Italian Rubber strap from watchgecko.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Coleslaw said:


> Just received in a trade, and man this baby is comfortable!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Coleslaw, 
you got yourself a bargain, this watch is pure class, I have one and on mesh as well, I tell you I put it though some serious ..... And still runs & looks perfect.












Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


>


very cool Gary, 
very cool mate.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B
> 
> ...


WOW Brice, 
you read my mind, I love this watch, will be getting the steel version shortly, gave the Bronze to my father in law. 
Love the pics.
Gino.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The OM on summer RAF NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

My trusty Citizen Wingman on the left and Samsung Gear S3 Frontier on the right.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Watchcollector21 said:


> very cool Gary,
> very cool mate.


Thank you kindly!! I love this one.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_NETHUNS back on today with Europelli Baseball glove leather!
_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Overseas for the last day before Friday this week


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver on a DAS today.


I really love the sandwich dial and very legible indices. I've owned 4 Magrette watches and all were beautiful and legible, but I sold all of them. These are a more reasonable size and have a little bit more color.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

hamilton jazzmaster & air max 1 jacquard


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Have the Mido Ocean Star Auto on for tonight and tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Spidolite to end the night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

pepcr1 said:


>


A wow timepiece?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Aggie88 said:


> I really love the sandwich dial and very legible indices. I've owned 4 Magrette watches and all were beautiful and legible, but I sold all of them. These are a more reasonable size and have a little bit more color.


It's definitely different, and doesn't wear as large as the specs would suggest. Cool little piece imo.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

atdegs said:


> Hamilton Intra-matic


Man that's a pretty watch!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

fiskadoro said:


> 1977 Bulova Diver
> 
> View attachment 12329927


That is groovy!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Thanks. I wish they made a few more of the vintage throwback models in sub-42mm sizes.



59yukon01 said:


> It's definitely different, and doesn't wear as large as the specs would suggest. Cool little piece imo.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



castlk said:


>


that is what you call COOL COOL VINTAGE my friend. Great combo with strap & clothes.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, well easy week for me really. Today's plan, a little service on temperature controlled wine cellar that I installed a couple of years back, then meeting up with some friends for lunch and snooker, evening out with the ball & chain ( wife )  To accompany me through this journey.


















considering this watch is 11 years old , never been serviced & still runs within 20/25 secs per day. 
Enjoy the day chaps & remember the weekend is here.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> TGI Friday, well easy week for me really. Today's plan, a little service on temperature controlled wine cellar that I installed a couple of years back, then meeting up with some friends for lunch and snooker, evening out with the ball & chain ( wife )  To accompany me through this journey.
> View attachment 12331823
> View attachment 12331827
> View attachment 12331833
> ...


Great looking watch Gino, love the fact that it's got the month with the date. Have a great day/evening.
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Maserati Potenza Skeleton on my wrist today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Alpina PVD Startimer for PilotFriday 

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Gold Pogue. Plan the blue for later today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Have a great weekend!


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Monaco in it's natural environment with bonus analog car clock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553 x 2


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Beater 7002 with new rubber!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sexitano said:


>


Love the strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tag Formula 1 Chrono









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai PAM 724 for a sunny Friday.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



El-Duderino said:


> Going with the Monaco today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You inspired me to break out my Monaco today. I think I should source a rubber tropic strap for the warm summer months. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I never thought I could pull of a watch bigger than 40mm, but I think it looks just fine. Squale 30 Atmos, 42mm case, lug to lug 49mm.(I just noticed in the pic that I didn't set the date correctly this morning...and I was too lazy to change it)


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

drttown said:


> I never thought I could pull of a watch bigger than 40mm, but I think it looks just fine. Squale 30 Atmos, 42mm case, lug to lug 49mm.(I just noticed in the pic that I didn't set the date correctly this morning...and I was too lazy to change it)
> 
> View attachment 12332865


You have to pump up those wrists. Those are rookie wrists.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

1973 "TV" -a lot of case for a small dial. I love that the silver markers are detailed with a black strip and raised so high, it gives the dial depth.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

JLC Reveil =]


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

ii


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










PADI Turtle on Worn & Wound blue leather nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henrikw (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New arrival! Scurfa Bell Diver 1 which was on my Christmas wish list but I now purchased for myself. I really love it!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Felix Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

O&O Sandford #161


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

WZ0021DY


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Panerai flyback to end the week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Don't think this black beauty is gonna stick around but I'm giving it a good shot and trying several combos. 
It's a nice watch but not clicking with it on the wrist 
I know I'm crazy maybe the BB is just meant to be SS and on bracelet?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

N.T.M. Riseman on Jay's&Kay's/ C.S. RAF. Noyce!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Maxi


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty blue one


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New titanium micro brand.


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

At office today


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








2600ft above Maui today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Poljot Submariner


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Parnis vintage diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Stunning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Costco run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Jeepin' with the Bathys this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

.


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sumo on Strapcode Super Oyster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















IWC big pilot perpetual calendar on custom Peter Gunny chocolate strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuck in the office today! Kept company by my Tudor Black Bay Dark.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Stuck in the woods today 










Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

acdcz said:


> At office today


Killer combo. Love it!!!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

These three microbrands should help me tackle whatever happens this weekend.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I switched to the NodusWatches Trieste earlier. Love their PVD version 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*




























IWC


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Scubapro 500. Yardwork is nothing for this beast of a vintage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Earlier today.



















G


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

One of best buys


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Avidiver on Isofrane today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Looking good, William! Can't wait for mine to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Celebrating my daughter's 10th birthday with one of my all-time favorites!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Looking good, William! Can't wait for mine to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Jon. Have fun w/ yr daughter tell her I said Happy Birthday

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Jon. Have fun w/ yr daughter tell her I said Happy Birthday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thanks, William! What are your impressions of the Hamilton now that you've had it for a bit of time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, William! What are your impressions of the Hamilton now that you've had it for a bit of time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it still lookin 4 the just right pair of shoes though. Timing is spot on love the lugs on this too.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> I love it still lookin 4 the just right pair of shoes though. Timing is spot on love the lugs on this too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


I really like the strap you've got it on now. The contrast with the dial looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A little shopping with the ladies.. exhausting 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> A little shopping with the ladies.. exhausting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shyt Brice. Missed this 1 . Big Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



JonS1967 said:


> I really like the strap you've got it on now. The contrast with the dial looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon it'll do for now.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> oh shyt Brice. Missed this 1 . Big Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thanks William. But huge congrats to you. I want that Hami. Were you able to get a good price on it? Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks William. But huge congrats to you. I want that Hami. Were you able to get a good price on it? Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they gave me a good price but I put a deposit on it like 6 months ago 20% off.
I believe that's why . I got it from Arizona fine time

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



watchdaddy1 said:


> Yeah they gave me a good price but I put a deposit on it like 6 months ago I believe that's why . I got it from Arizona fine time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thank you William. Can you PM me details pls ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

yes sir

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

A splash of color for this Saturday


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you William. Can you PM me details pls ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a message thru Tapatalk chat

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

A quiet Saturday evening by the pool before I head in to work tonight. Hopefully the full moon won't bring out the crazies tonight. Last night was busy enough.

Trying out this new Miltac Oyster from strapcode.









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



aguila9 said:


> A quiet Saturday evening by the pool before I head in to work tonight. Hopefully the full moon won't bring out the crazies tonight. Last night was busy enough.
> 
> Trying out this new Miltac Oyster from strapcode.
> 
> ...


The Strapcode will be far better than the oem seiko. I always replace mine fairly quickly and I'm never disappointed. Have a great night ahead, and I hope that the full moon doesn't affect it too much.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Taking my 12 year old Newfie for a swim and refreshing before another hot as hell day, literally
Wearing my SNX111









WatchGeek YT Channel

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sporting the PO for Sunday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Still enjoying the Pan-Europ. It has only lost 9 seconds in 12 days. Will see how it does over a month.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Today in black and white










Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New shoes for the Breitling from Zepplincraft. First red tomato of the year.


















have a relaxing Sunday guys.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New shoes for the Breitling from Zepplincraft. First red tomato of the year.
> View attachment 12336623
> View attachment 12336625
> View attachment 12336627
> ...


Gino, you've got that just right. Very classy Sir.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus Graven (Jul 30, 2015)

Picked up this Zenith handwinder from between 1964-1966. Runs better than I thought possible when I bought it.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

..................









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Beach time


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

SMP today


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Orient Vintage









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Tiki themed birthday party for my oldest daughter. The Estoril is exactly what I needed today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Back home after being out of town for a few days.
My son crews for a race team and I went to watch them race.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12336625
> have a relaxing Sunday guys.
> G


Love this one, Gino. Strap looks great!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 368 on MP strap, which is softer than butter.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



andrewfear said:


> Panerai 368 on MP strap, which is softer than butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. What does MP stand for? Mario something, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Casio AMW 320R

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Hope you all have a great Sunday. 
Chilling on the patio with my pups, a cup of Joe and my Scurfa PVD automatic diverone LE on a Toxicnato 

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



liwang22 said:


> Nice. What does MP stand for? Mario something, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep Mario Paci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


















Heading out to the Jersey Shore to ride bikes with my wife, so I opted for the Victorinox Swiss Army diver for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Kept in the box for a month. Auto time adjustment still on the right time.


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

YM


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Ponto S Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Gino, you've got that just right. Very classy Sir.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


thank you Andrew, much appreciated.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Love this one, Gino. Strap looks great!


Thank you Sir, yours is amazing too.
G


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Sunday chillin with Bvlgari and IASIP









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Back home after being out of town for a few days.
> My son crews for a race team and I went to watch them race.


Absolutely amazing Brian,
love the watch too.
G


----------



## topher (Dec 8, 2010)

This one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

I freaking love this watch and combo 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










I wore the Seadweller today while taking my daughter to the bookstore for new reading material.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love the new Scurfa Bell Diver 1!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Deep Blue "Smurf". Great day in the sun!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Watching my 10 year old's All Stars team. One more win and they head to state!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Enjoying some Rosé on a nice summer night.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sinn Sunday -


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gino that would look awesome wearing your Sunday best or jeans and a t-shirt.
Top notch for sure. Hope you had a great Sunday.



Watchcollector21 said:


> New shoes for the Breitling from Zepplincraft.
> First red tomato of the year.
> 
> View attachment 12336623
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Wrapping up the weekend with this Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Timex Expedition Scout Metal before going to sleep.

Take it easy Monday.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vostok Neptune ..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Good morning all. Another glorious day in London, opening the week with the Bronze Anonimo.
Meeting up with one of my best pals, going watch shopping, he wants to buy a Panerai or an IWC. But first material shopping for a job next week.;-)



















G


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









My brand new steinhart OVR. 
Time for bed. Have a good week everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd so love to have one of these!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

The Turtle's big brother gets a run out today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

TinTin Moonwatch again. Such a beauty


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Omega Dynamic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Black Bay


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Summer, Sun, Holiday Resort.... ??









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Raven Trekker to start the work week. 
Have a good day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Morning fellas, 
Big Eye 50's Clebar Military/ Medical chrono



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

In hospital today with dad. He's a tough old man.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

7002 at the work









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Back home after being out of town for a few days.
> My son crews for a race team and I went to watch them race.


Dang! That is a sweet looking 570! What race series is it a part of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> In hospital today with dad. He's a tough old man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of Parnis, but good luck to the tough old man, hope he gets well!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



RainDog said:


> Not a big fan of Parnis, but good luck to the tough old man, hope he gets well!


Thanks. I'm a big fan of both .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Newly acquired Omega SMP Ti 2232.80. Been chasing this one for what seems to be an eternity.

Full set down to the original purchase receipt!

That blue is mesmerizing









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Damasko works fine with a shirt and tie...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*








sunrise 10,000 ft above Maui. Haleakala volcano









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










GMT Master II to start the week


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



















Few from over the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

rpugh40 said:


> View attachment 12339971


nato's a little thin there, might want to consider something slightly wider for that haus.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

daytona


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

UndoneMonday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Went casual at work today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Bremont AC1 to end the night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II to start the week


SO nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



KRSVINTAGE said:


> SO nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Panerai 731









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Level.5x said:


> *Sinn Sunday - *


I have no familiarity with Sinn ...
but that wristwatch is so straighforward and clean relative to many others. 
I prefer a rotating bezel for timing and for 'guarding' the crystal.
But I sure don't need to see giant numerals as on other Sinn, Oris, Fortis, and Omega watches.
Your photographs are also big, clean, and clear.
Some of us take distant and/or unfocused photographs of watches which may have dust or lint on them.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> UndoneMonday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have my undone chrono setting out to wear tomorrow! Pleasantly surprised at the quality when I got it in the mail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Coleslaw said:


> I have my undone chrono setting out to wear tomorrow! Pleasantly surprised at the quality when I got it in the mail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That one was so tempting. Congrats  can't wait to see it. 
Mine has been very good to ne. Good quality and fun. But I admit I've got tired of it a bit and hardly wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Green - green


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

3rd change for the day. Omega SmP for the night.

Good evening members. Still daylight despite the time.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido Multifort -


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



BC321 said:


> Bremont AC1 to end the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

They race the IMSA Continental Tire SportsCar Challenge series.

McLaren 570S GT4 - Motorsports in Action



rayofpwn said:


> Dang! That is a sweet looking 570! What race series is it a part of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II to start the week


Me too! Love your Pepsi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tuesday with the TC2, probably my favourite watch, I have no idea why.!!!!!!!!!



















G


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Batman mod to the SKX009.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Steinhart Aviation Dual Time


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

HULK


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Love these watches!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Tuesday with the TC2, probably my favourite watch, I have no idea why.!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 12340703
> View attachment 12340705
> View attachment 12340709
> ...


Would also be my favorite..... If I only had one. Love the design and how the black,red and yellow "fuse" together. Baroque watch for me.

Cheers.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Portugal... ??









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday.

Dress watch theme for today, Raymond Weil Sinatra.


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



motzbueddel said:


> Portugal... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect mix of the best of both our countries!


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Orange Wittnauer Diver


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Freshly received, I love the look of this Military Sub


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Eterna Madison on OEM Crocodile strap today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy of course!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received, I love the look of this Military Sub


Congrats. Very nice. But what is the name of the watch? Been looking for a design like this, black dial with yellow accents. Hoping it's a 40-41mm to fit my 6.5" wrist.

Salud,

Rick


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day for dress watch Tuesday, Nomos Timeless Club II.

Happy Tuesday folks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> Congrats. Very nice. But what is the name of the watch? Been looking for a design like this, black dial with yellow accents. Hoping it's a 40-41mm to fit my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Salud,
> 
> Rick


Military watch Industries. 40mm diameter case wear bigger, 47.5mm lug-to-lug, 20mm lugs width. Nice watch for the price IMHO... You can find all infos here: https://www.military-industries.com...1970s-pattern-automatic-24-jewel-divers-watch

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



motzbueddel said:


> Portugal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Sinn to be in Portugal and not wear a Prometheus. Just saying...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Jeep99dad said:


> A few pool essentials  hope everyone is having a great 4th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leinies! Can't go wrong!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



DMCBanshee said:


> Military watch Industries. 40mm diameter case wear bigger, 47.5mm lug-to-lug, 20mm lugs width. Nice watch for the price IMHO... You can find all infos here: https://www.military-industries.com...1970s-pattern-automatic-24-jewel-divers-watch
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


I'll look it up. Thanks Simon. You really can pick 'em.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Would also be my favorite..... If I only had one. Love the design and how the black,red and yellow "fuse" together. Baroque watch for me.
> 
> Cheers.


thank you Relo60, much appriciated 
Love your collection
G


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Flight Chrono 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Love these watches!


What watches?? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

New (to me) Sinn 103









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Relo60 said:


> I'll look it up. Thanks Simon. You really can pick 'em.


Your welcome my friend 

Tapawatch


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



allkindsofwatches1 said:


> What watches??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Perpetual Watch Company out of HK.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Vacheron Constantin Overseas threehander today, great for a 90 degree day.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



Gary Drainville said:


> Perpetual Watch Company out of HK.


Ok. Nice watch. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Speedy Tuesday for me today...


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Vostok Europe Metro Automatic. Ignore the date as it does not have a quick set feature and gets used maybe once a month.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Such a great value this Nodus Trieste 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> thank you Relo60, much appriciated
> Love your collection
> G


Thanks.


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Preparing my usual gourmet dinner!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Honestly can't get enough of this one..... funky and different which I love










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Planned a beach day after lunch so naturally I had to bring a beach strap


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mid day swap!!! New strap arrived and it's a beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

(*I don't have the key to change the date wheel just yet)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

explorer


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*


----------



## Carlos C (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Mido Multifort on nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*



erikclabaugh said:


> Speedy Tuesday for me today...


What an awesome picture! Great watch too, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Night shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

After lunch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show 'EM!!! Part 2 +++*

Time to close this one and move to part 3...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/***wruw-right-now-show-em-part-3-a-4485705.html


----------

